# Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz



## Carp-MV (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

es gibt ja mittlerweile das Thema "Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung" mit über 100 Seiten. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Man kann also eindeutig sehen das dies ein heiß umstrittenes Thema ist und bleiben wird. Das brachte mich auf die Idee zu einer Umfrage, da ich doch gerne mal Wissen wollte wie die meisten im Board das hier nun sehen und wie nun eine Abstimmung am Ende aussehen wird.

Ihr könnt gerne hier erläutern warum ihr mit JA oder NEIN abgestimmt habt, aber ich bitte darum das niemand über die Aussage und Meinung eines anderes diskutiert. 

Dafür ist das oben verlinkte Thema dann für euch da. Das ist wesentlich Übersichtlicher für die Leser wenn nicht nach jeder Meinung etliche weitere Beiträge vorhanden sind die diese zerreißen.

Beste Grüße euer Carp-MV


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Zur Abstimmung wäre es hilfreich, wenn du das ganze als Umfrage anlegst


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Dauert doch immer nen paar Min. bis die Umfrage frei ist. Geduld Jungs.



Gruß Toxe


----------



## Carp-MV (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hab ich doch gemacht. :-O


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Um da aber eine verlässliche Aussage dazu ableiten zu können, müsste vorab geklärt werden, wieviel % der Boardis einen F-Schein besitzen und wieviele nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Um da aber eine verlässliche Aussage dazu ableiten zu können, müsste vorab geklärt werden, wieviel % der Boardis einen F-Schein besitzen und wieviele nicht.




Warum?


----------



## smithie (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum?


Beischreibung der untersuchten Population.

Ist hier aber irrelevant, weil das Ergebnis nett ist, aber welche Aussage will ich damit treffen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> Beischreibung der untersuchten Population.




Die ist doch offensichtlich!

Ein lockerer Querschnitt durch die angelinteressierte Bevölkerung ist hier im AB versammelt.

Oder gibt es da bessere und schlechtere?
Oder tritt evtl. eine Änderung der Wertigkeit durch das Vorhandensein eines Fischereischeines ein ?


----------



## Carp-MV (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich denke mal es ist eher unwichtig wieviele davon einen FS besitzen oder nicht. Sicherlich wird so eine Abstimmung nie ein absolutes korrektes Meinungsbild ergeben aber man wird schon Ansätze erkennen können wie es um diese Frage eigentlich steht. Ich gehe mal davon aus das ich nicht der einzige bin den das interessiert. ;-)


----------



## Firehawk81 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Sorry ich könnte hier nur mit einem Jein Antworten.

Mal als ganz kurze Erklärung:

Lehrgang + Prüfung (so wie sie jetzt ist) = Recht Sinnfrei (für mich)

Schulung/Lehrgang ab einem bestimmten Alter, ja. 
Aber auch freies Angeln (Friedfisch) für "Kinder" und angeln in Begleitung.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Von mir ein "Ja" - und gerne auch eine Prüfung in "gepimpter" - also inhaltlich verbesserter Form!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Schulung/Lehrgang ab einem bestimmten Alter, ja.
> Aber auch freies Angeln (Friedfisch) für "Kinder" und angeln in Begleitung.



Meinst du echt, die brauchen später noch einen Lehrgang wenn sie schon als Kinder/Jugendliche jahrelang geangelt haben?

|wavey:


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

von mir ein klares nein ohne wenn und aber! Und ja ich habe eine FS.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Carp-MV (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Sorry ich könnte hier nur mit einem Jein Antworten.
> 
> Mal als ganz kurze Erklärung:
> 
> ...


Ja dies war auch Absicht von mir das es nur ein Ja oder Nein gibt. Ich will halt gerne mal sehen ob die Mehrheit lieber eine Angellizenz "käuflich und ohne Prüfung" wie auch in anderen Ländern oder lieber weiterhin nur mit einer bestandener Prüfung wünscht.


----------



## acker (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Von mir ein "Ja" - und gerne auch eine Prüfung in "gepimpter" - also inhaltlich verbesserter Form!
> 
> Ernie



Ja, inhaltlich tiefer und Bundesweit einheitlich .#6


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es ist eher unwichtig wieviele davon einen FS besitzen oder nicht.
> 
> sehe ich nicht so, denn das beeinflußt das ergebnis.
> und eine umfrage mit neutraler aussagekraft wirds nie geben.
> ...



antonio


----------



## HAKSE (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Meiner MEinung nach dient die Fischereischeinpflicht in erster Linie dem deutschen Drang für alles eine Veramtung zu wollen und andererseits der Finanzierung einiger Verbände und Institutionen.Es sollte verpflichtend sein unkomplizierte Wochenendlehrgänge mitzumachen und dann ist auch schon alles wirklich relevante abgegolten. Mehr gibt es eh nicht sinnvolles zu lernen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Von mir auch ein "JA". Da man ja eh nur mit JA oder NEIN Antworten kann, brauch ick meine Antwort ja och nich erklären, macht ja wenig Sinn.
Aber auch ich halte eine überarbeitete Variante der Prüfung und dem Kurs für längst überfällig.


Gruß Toxe


P.S. Ja auch ich habe einen Fischereischein.


----------



## Firehawk81 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meinst du echt, die brauchen später noch einen Lehrgang wenn sie schon als Kinder/Jugendliche jahrelang geangelt haben?
> 
> |wavey:




Jepp, mein ich. Ich denke da aber nicht so sehr an Fisch- und Gerätekunde. Sondern eher an Gesetzeskunde und Spezielle Fischkunde. Weil das doch schon eher etwas ist was man nicht so nebenbei mal mit aufnimmt.


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ja dies war auch Absicht von mir das es nur ein Ja oder Nein gibt. Ich will halt gerne mal sehen ob die Mehrheit lieber eine Angellizenz "käuflich und ohne Prüfung" wie auch in anderen Ländern oder lieber weiterhin nur mit einer bestandener Prüfung wünscht.



welche mehrheit?
hier wirst du mit deiner umfrage nur die meinung ner mehrheit unter scheininhabern bekommen aber nie ne objektive mehrheit.

antonio


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Jepp, mein ich. Ich denke da aber nicht so sehr an Fisch- und Gerätekunde. Sondern eher an Gesetzeskunde und Spezielle Fischkunde. Weil das doch schon eher etwas ist was man nicht so nebenbei mal mit aufnimmt.



wenn sie jahrelang gelernt haben beim praktischen angeln sich regelkonform zu verhalten was soll dann noch mal nen kuzrs oder ne prüfung in bezug auf gesetzeskunde?
genauso mit spezieller fischkunde?
was ist der unterschied zwischen fisch- und spezieller fischkunde?

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Habt Ihr das überlesen oder wat ?


----------



## lunicoleone (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

von mir ein klares nein!!!
meiner meinung nach ist es sinnlos die angelprüfung zu machen man sollte lieber es so handhaben das neulinge bei einem verein lernen wie man fische richtig abhakt und sonstiges da man in diesen lehrgängen nur das grundwissen des angels lernt und dafür noch zahlen soll. 3 monate im angelverein lernen wie man alles richtig amcht und man bekommt den schein gegen eine kleines taschengeld für den verrein so wäre es top :vik:


----------



## Hetzi (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Bin definitiv auch für eine bundesweit einheitliche Prüfung. Es gibt einfach diverse Sachen die man als Angler wissen muss (waidgerechtes Verhalten etc.).
Wenn ich überlege wie mein Großvater (musste nie eine Prüfung ablegen) gefischt hat und was ich dann in der Prüfung gelernt habe, stellen sich mir die Haare auf.

Oder bekomme ich einen Führerschein, bloß weil ich früher mal auf einem abgesperrtem Gelände mit dem Auto meines Vaters gefahren bin??


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

In jeder Landesverordnung steht was von waidgerechtem Töten der Kreatur, und das wird am Ende gar nicht geprüft/abgefragt/kontrolliert. Wenn man also irgendwas prüfen will, dann das des waidgerechten Töten, und nicht welche Rute ich zum Friedfischangeln benutze. Wenn man also das waidgerechte Töten lehren will, sollte ein Kurs beim örtlichen Fischzüchter gemacht werden, dauert höchstens 30 Minuten, mit der Bescheinigung das man das abknüppeln beherrscht/gelernt hat zur Fischereibehörde, und sich den Schein auf Lebensdauer austellen lassen. 

Alles andere ist überflüssiger Mist, nur um die Kassen irgendwelcher Vereine und Verbände zu füllen.


----------



## Carp-MV (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Danke ToxicToolz das du noch mal darauf hinweisen tust....

Antonio bitte denke daran das dies nur eine Umfrage und keine wissenschaftliche Studie ist. Ich denke jeden wird klar sein das diese Umfrage kein perfektes Meinungsbild werden wird aber trotzdem ist und bleibt sie in meinen Augen interessant. Alleine schon deshalb weil es eben viele FS Besitzer mit abgelegter Prüfung hier geben wird, die auch Abstimmen werden.


----------



## kevinho (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich finde das Angeleinsteiger bzw die gerne mal Angeln möchten und es nicht ausüben können weil sie noch keinen Schein haben eine Art kennenlern Karte bekommen die für 1 Monat Gültig ist um zu gucken ob das Angeln für sie das richtige ist.
Eine Prüfung mit oder Lehrgang finde ich eigentlich gut damit nicht jeder hunz und kunz nen Angelschein bekommt.


----------



## Thundercat01 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Mit oder ohne ist mir eigentlich "wurscht", hauptsache *EU-weit* einheitlich.
Es kann ja nicht sein, das ich mich hier Strafbar mache aber nur 10m Flussabwärts gehe (Grenze) und da dann alles OK ist.


----------



## smithie (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> In jeder Landesverordnung steht was von waidgerechtem Töten der Kreatur, und das wird am Ende gar nicht geprüft/abgefragt/kontrolliert.


Bei euch vielleicht nicht


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> .....*- alles wichtige gelernt vom Opa
> - Angeln ist für mich ein Grundrecht jedes Menschen
> - erforderliches Wissen steht in meiner kleinen Broschüre*
> *Fazit: Prüfung absolut unötig, viele andere Länder machen dies erfolgreich vor*...
> ...



Das ist aber kein Stil - eine Umfrage zu starten um dann völlig subjektiv die Argumente einer Seite aufzuzählen.


----------



## Tomasz (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Klares nein und ja ich habe einen Fischreischein, allerdings ohne je eine Prüfung abgelegt zu haben sondern, weil ich von Kindesbeinen an geangelt habe. Erst mit dem Opa, dann im Verein und somit irgendwann für so "qualifiziert" gehalten wurde, dass ich quasi über die Raubfischqualifikatuion des DAV (DDR) später den Fischereischein zuerkannt bekam. Und wenn es in dieser Praxis keinen Bruch dadurch gibt, dass man irgendwann das Angeln von Verwandten und Freunden verlernt hat, dann brauch es dafür auch nicht viel mehr. Das wird so im Ansatz auch in Brandenburg und Mecklenburg-Voorpommern wieder mit dem Friedfischschein und dem Urlaubsschein erfolgreich praktiziert und ja auch ich nehme solche Leute mit an das Wasser und konnte nie feststellen, dass diese sich irgendwie regelwidriger verhalten haben, als geprüfte Angler. Im Gegenteil haben sie mehr Respekt vor der Sache und gehen mit mehr gesundem Menschenverstand ran, als ich es oft bei geprüften Anglern erleben muss.
Mir ist auch aus zahlreichen Reisen nach Skandinavien nicht bekannt, dass dort an den Gewässern Anarchie herrschen würde. 
Aber wenn das notwendige Wissen zum Anglen nicht bald generationsübergreifend so weiter gegeben wird, kann es den Zeitpunkt geben, wo ein externer Lehrgang notwendig werden könnte, genauso wir ich das Brandenburger oder Mecklenburger Modell nicht ohne Weiteren Kommentar auf Bundesländer ausdehnen will, die eben durch weniger Gewässerflächen nicht dieses "Angel-Gen" in sich tragen. Aber auch dort wird bei bei gutem Willen Wege finden, die interessierten Leute auf pragmatischen Weg an das Angeln heranzuführen.
Im Übrigen sehe ich bei den "Sonntagsanglern" auch nicht die Gefahr, die Gewässer zu "plündern", denn mindestens so wichtig, wie die Fisch- und Gewässerkunde  ist auch die Gerätekunde. Was die manchmal von ihrem "Händler des Vertrauens" aufgeschwatz bekommen, da muss man sich wundern, dass denen überhaupt mal eine Fisch an den Haken geht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sinned (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ganz klares Nein!
Wie gerne würde ich mal mit den gestörten Kindern, die ich betreue, angeln gehen.


----------



## Carp-MV (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Carp-MV*
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Stil? 
Das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung warum ich mit NEIN abgestimmt habe. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

das klarste ja aller zeiten.
in meinen augen sollte man die prüfungen sogar verstärken.
wenn ich sehe was für vögel teilweise am wasser mit abenteuerlichen vorgehensweise fischen versuchen zu fangen und zu töten kommt mir das kalte grausen.
innhaltlich sollte viel genauer ausgebildet werden und zwar am wasser.
keine prüfung abzulegen ist wohl kaum der richtige weg.
ich frage mich was jemanden dazu treibt zu denken man kann einfach so angeln ohne eine prüfung.
was kommt als nächstes?  jagen ohne schein ?
autofahren ohne schein?
arzt werden ohne prüfung?

so unter dem motto, vom opa gelernt, steht alles in einer kleinen anleitung und so weiter .... wo ist angeln den ein grundrecht eines menschens ?????
ohne worte, einigen sollte man besser das angeln wieder verbieten.


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Von mir ein klares "Ja" dazu.
Nur weil Opa oder Papa oder Nachbar oder Onkel oder sonstwer mir jahrelang den Umgang mit dem Fisch gelehrt/gezeigt hat, heisst das ja noch lange nicht dass es richtig ist. Nur weil ich jahrelang mit Papa Autofahren geübt habe und Verkehrsschilder gelernt habe heisst es ja auch nicht dass ich dass ich fahren und auf die Strassen losgelassen werden kann...
Ich bin weiterhin für die Fischereiprüfung, allerdings wie auch schon viele vor mir schrieben überarbeitet und angepasst. Und ganz wichtig: Bundeseinheitlich.

Und das die Umfrage eher klären wird wie viele Leute einen Fischereischein haben (die werden wohl hauptsächlich mit Ja stimmen) und wie viele keinen haben (die werden wohl hauptsächlich mit Nein stimmen) sehe ich auch so, keine Frage.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Das ist kein Stil?
> Das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung warum ich mit NEIN abgestimmt habe. Wo ist das Problem?



Deine persönliche Meinung hat aber in einen Eröffnungsthread zu einer Abstimmung nichts zu suchen - es sei denn du möchtest den Abstimmenden möglichst in eine Richtung beeinflussen.Und dann könntest du dir die Abstimmung sparen.

Stilvoller wäre es gewesen :
- entweder keine Argumente für/wieder zu nennen
- alle Argumente für / wieder zu nennen
und dann in einen Folgebeitrag deine Meinung kund zu tun.
So hinterlässt es evtl. einen faden "Beigeschmack".


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich bin ganz klar dafür die Prüfung oder aber als absolutes Minimum den verpflichtenden Lehrgang abzuschaffen. 

Zum Lehrgang:
In meinem Lehrgang habe ich absolut garnichts gelernt was für mich hinterher von irgendeinem Nutzen gewesen wäre. Die komplette Veranstaltung war eine Selbstbeweihräucherung des vortragenden... (nennen wir es mal "Dozenten") verbunden mit ein paar lieblos vorgelesenen Texten und Folien aus einem verstaubten Fischkundebuch....verschwendete Lebenszeit!
Und auch wenn es sicherlich irgendwo bessere Kurse gibt ist es blödsinnig sowas verpflichtend zu machen da es durchaus viele Angler gibt die schon Jahrelange Erfahrung haben und nun auch in der Heimat legal angeln wollen sich dann aber zwingen diesen Mist antun müssen.

Bdw: Wären die Kurse freiwillig müssten sich auch die Dozenten mehr anstrengen.

Zur Prüfung:
Das ganze ist wie im Studium. 90% aller Inhalte sind für den durchschnittlichen Angler reiner Hirnbalast. Seien wir mal ehrlich wer von euch weiß noch aus dem Kopf wie viele Flossenstrahlen das Rotauge an der Afterflosse hat? Oder wie viele von euch müssen unbedingt wissen wann wieso und weshalb in einem theoretischen Gewässer XY die Sprungschicht da ist oder auch nicht?
Klar schaden tut es nicht das zu lernen aber wirklich brauchen tut das kein normaler Angler. 
Das einzige was diese Prüfung wirklich schafft ist Interessenten an diesem tollen Hobby Steine in den Weg zu legen. Klar das kann gut sein schließlich hat man so mehr Gewässerfläche für weniger Angler andererseits ist das aber eine armselige Begründung.

Und noch etwas zu dem Argument "der Umgang mit der Kreatur". Ganz ehrlich...ein Idiot der eine Fischerprüfung macht der ist hinterher..."ein Idiot mit Fischerprüfung". Durch so etwas kann man die Einstellung eines Menschen nicht ändern.


----------



## Carp-MV (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Deine persönliche Meinung hat aber in einen Eröffnungsthread zu einer  Abstimmung nichts zu suchen - es sei denn du möchtest den Abstimmenden  möglichst in eine Richtung beeinflussen.Und dann könntest du dir die  Abstimmung sparen.
> 
> Stilvoller wäre es gewesen :
> - entweder keine Argumente für/wieder zu nennen
> ...


Lieber Ulrich Horst man kann sich aber auch anstellen wirklich. Damit du zufrieden bist habe ich es im ersten Beitrag entfernt und nun steht es hier. Hoffe du bist nun glücklick und es kann wieder Ruhe einkehren und dein fader Beigeschmack geht wieder nach Hause...man man man^^
Falls du noch irgendein Popel findest der dir nicht gefällt dann schreib bitte ne PN.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meine Abstimmung ein klares NEIN und meine Erläuterung ist folgende....

*- alles wichtige gelernt vom Opa
- Angeln ist für mich ein Grundrecht jedes Menschen
- erforderliches Wissen steht in meiner kleinen Broschüre*
*Fazit: Prüfung absolut unötig, viele andere Länder machen dies erfolgreich vor*...


----------



## m1ndgam3 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

meiner meinung nach ist eine prüfung und schulung wichtig. die momentane sollte aber überarbeitet werden und praxis-orientierter gestaltet werden. 
wenn ich sehe wie sich mancher am wasser verhält oder null plan hat meint man schon ob er die prüfung im lotto gewonnen hat. das nix über erfahrung geht zeigt sich ja auch beim autoführerschein, das ist mir auch klar.
aber ne schulung mit fischkunde, gerätekunde, bissl rechte und pflichten, waidgerechte behandlung der fische usw sollte auf jedenfall für jeden pflicht sein


----------



## KlickerHH (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wenn die Heringe in Kiel oder Kappeln da sind, möchte ich gern mal die Ordnungshüter sehen, die die Leute mit osteuropäischem Akzent nach einer Prüfung fragen...... Wenn du dann als Einzelner Angler an der Elbe bist, musst du für das Versagen der Anderen den Ar... hinhalten....so sieht die Realität leider aus.


----------



## labralehn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Von mir ein klares Nein für die Fischerprüfung, wie sie im Moment ist.

Diese ist absolut nur dazu da, irgendwelche Kassen zu füllen.

Das Hauptaugenmerk geht bei dieser Art von Prüfung zu sehr ins Theoretische.

Das eigentliche Angeln wird nur kurz im praktischen Teil des Kurses gezeigt.

Es wäre besser im Vorbereitungskurs ruhig mal den gesamten Ablauf vom Vorbereiten der Angelstelle, bis hin zum Entnehmen und Versorgen des Fisches zu zeigen.

Alles viel zu theroretisch das Ganze.

Da war bei jeder Führerscheinprüfung mehr Praxis dabei.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Meine Meinung : Prüfung ja - aber in veränderter Form - praxisbezogener und evtl. sogar mit wesentlich mehr (Praxis-)Stunden.

Es ist ja nicht weiter schlimm sich Wissen anzueignen - gehe ich zumindest von aus.


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

es ist nicht schlimm sich wissen anzueignen und jeder interessierte wird dies auch freiwillig tun.
alles was an wissen unbedingt nötig ist paßt auf ein merkblatt.
und die die eben sich nicht an die regeln halten wollen, bei denen nützt eben auch keine prüfung etwas.
das einzige was hilft, sind effektive kontrollen.

antonio


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Eigendlich bin ich für "Jein".

Wissenswert sind eingendlich nur wenige Punkte, als da wäre:

1. Wie töte ich einen Fisch waidgerecht (darüber wird gesprochen, jedoch nicht vorgeführt)
2. Meldepflichtige Ereignise am Gewässer (dabei meine ich nicht Schwarzangler, Leute mit lebendem Köderfisch usw. sondern Fischkrankheiten, Fischsterben, Gewässerverunreinigung usw.)
3. Fischkunde der im Gewässer vorkommenden Fische, deren Schonzeiten und Mindesmaße.

Hoffe ich habe nicht wichtiges vergessen. |kopfkrat

Gerätekunde ist sowas von überflüssig, wenn jemand mit einer Brandungsrute auf Rotaugen stipp, schadet er sich nur selber in Form von Erfolglosigkeit bzw. geringerem Erfolg und wenn jemand mit einer Matchrute einen Efzet Blinker wirft, wird er auch schnell feststellen, dass das nicht wirklich gut geht.

PS. Ich habe eine Prüfung abgelegt, brauchte das aber nicht.


----------



## Timo1970 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Moin,

ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz weit raus und sage der ganze Kurs ist zu einfach und zu billig.
Ein Jagdschein kostet irgendwas um 2000€ und da wird einem einiges abverlangt.

Bei der jetzigen Angelprüfung wird zuviel Unsinn abgefragt die später kein Mensch mehr braucht oder weis, und wenn ich was wissen will geh ich ins Inet und mach mich dort schlau.

Was fehlt ist mehr Praxis und vor allem das Vermitteln von mehr Verständniß für die Tier und Pflanzenwelt wenn man am Wasser ist.

Wenn man jetzt schon sieht was teilweise am Wasser los ist, Schlächter die alles auf den Kopf hauen, das VErhalten am Angelplatz, ohne jegliche Rücksichtnahme für die Natur, der Umgang mit den Fischen,

ich möchte jetzt nicht alles schlechtreden, aber eine Vereinfachung des Kurses wird o.g. Tür und Tor öffnen, dann gibts im Liedl dann bald ne extra Schwarzfischer Ausrüstungs Abteilung, dann könnt ihr euch von euren Angelplätzen bzw. der Ruhe verabschieden weil dann JEDER der grd bisserl Lust auf Fischen hat am Wasser aufschlägt....

Jugendfischer gehören in eine andere Abteilung, wer schon als Kind aktiv im Verein gefischt hat soll nacher auch eine einfachere Prüfung haben.

Gruß


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

hi, 
ich bin der meinung das jeder der, sei es beruflichoder hobbymässig mit dem töten von tieren zu tun hat, eine "prüfung" abzulegen hat.

es wird auch keine ungelernten metzger geben.

wenn jemand von kindesbeinen an mit dem angeln vertraut ist wird der wahrscheinlich mit weniger problemen solch einen lehrgang absolvieren wie ein absoluter neuanfänger im erwachsenenalter.

das man den waidgerechten umgang mit fischen aufgezeigt bekommt, finde ich in ordnung.das es mitlerweile so weit ist das man wasserpflanzen studieren muss finde ich ein wenig überzogen.

es sollte niemand, auch nicht als tourist an der ostsee, einfach schnüre mit haken bestücken dürfen und versuchen irgendwie einen fisch an land zu zerren ( auf rügen schon selbst erlebt ) ohne von der materie auch nur ein bisschen ahnung zu haben.

was aber alles nicht heisst das sich inhaber einer bestandenen prüfung immer oder annähernd fair der kreatur fisch gegenüber verhalten.

wenn jetzt bei uns in der kalten jahreszeit die weissfische in den hafen ziehen, mit überdimensioniertem stippgerät über stege gezerrt werden und in der steinpackung einschlagen wie geschosse, frage ich mich wo oder wie diese leute ihre prüfung absolviert haben und welchen sinn dann diese hatte.

gruss


----------



## hesi01 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Schulung/Lehrgang ab einem bestimmten Alter, ja. 
Aber auch freies Angeln (Friedfisch) für "Kinder" und angeln in Begleitung.

*gerade für Kinder bis 14 ein guter Ansatz
Angeln in Begleitung, also ein Angler mit Schein und einen Gast. Das würde doch auch eine alternative Lösung sein.
Nur ganz ohne Schein und Prüfung halte ich für nicht gut.  *


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



42er barsch schrieb:


> wenn jetzt bei uns in der kalten jahreszeit die weissfische in den hafen ziehen, mit überdimensioniertem stippgerät über stege gezerrt werden und in der steinpackung einschlagen wie geschosse, frage ich mich wo oder wie diese leute ihre prüfung absolviert haben und welchen sinn dann diese hatte.
> gruss



Wie gesagt... Idioten die eine Fischerprüfung ablegen sind hinterher keine besseren Menschen sondern schlichteg "Idioten mit Fischereischein" |uhoh:


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> das klarste ja aller zeiten.
> in meinen augen sollte man die prüfungen sogar verstärken.
> wenn ich sehe was für vögel teilweise am wasser mit abenteuerlichen vorgehensweise fischen versuchen zu fangen und zu töten kommt mir das kalte grausen.
> innhaltlich sollte viel genauer ausgebildet werden und zwar am wasser.
> ...



:l
Jaaa ... und dazu noch eine Prüfung für alle Tierhalter, für Fahrradfahrer, Inlineskater, Aquaristen, Ornithologen, Geocacher, Eltern ...
Wo kämen wir hin, wenn wir Menschen zutrauen würden sie könnten selbst denken geschweige denn lesen ...

Der obige Beitrag kann Spuren von Ironie oder Sarkasmus enthalten.


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... Idioten die eine Fischerprüfung ablegen sind hinterher keine besseren Menschen sondern schlichteg "Idioten mit Fischereischein" |uhoh:



wahre worte,

schlimm finde ich das es immer noch die möglichkeit der " umschreibung " gibt.

irgendwann, irgendwo mal sowas "erstanden" und in good old germany als urkunde anerkannt.

gruss


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



42er barsch schrieb:


> ...schlimm finde ich das es immer noch die möglichkeit der " umschreibung " gibt.
> 
> irgendwann, irgendwo mal sowas "erstanden" und in good old germany als urkunde anerkannt.
> 
> gruss



Wie jetzt, willst Du wirklich die Prüfung regelmäßig (alle 4 Jahre ev.) wiederholen müssen? #d 
Und einen Führerschein bekommt man fürs Leben.


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Timo1970 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz weit raus und sage der ganze Kurs ist zu einfach und zu billig.
> Ein Jagdschein kostet irgendwas um 2000€ und da wird einem einiges abverlangt.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi,
> ich bin der meinung das jeder der, sei es beruflichoder hobbymässig mit dem töten von tieren zu tun hat, eine "prüfung" abzulegen hat.
> 
> na dann viel spaß damit, jeder der kaninchen, hühner etc hat, soll geprüft werden.
> ...



antonio


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich will mal auch ne Meinung absondern: Ich fand die "alte" Brandenburger Regelung genial...bis 18 die Möglichkeit eines Jugendfischereischeins ohne Prüfung und damit mit Friedfischruten ans Wasser, auch allein. Danach Pflicht zur Prüfung. Ab 14. Möglichkeit der Prüfung, um Raubfischangeln zu dürfen. Wenn man jetzt die Prüfung noch näher an der Praxis gestaltet und der zukünftige Angler wenigstens Knoten binden kann und Fische möglichst schonend behandeln und töten...dann hätten wir ne Chance auf vernünftige Verhältnisse am Wasser...

Jeden ohne Schein ans Wasser zu lassen...naja, ich seh ja oft genug, wohin es führt...klar gibts vernünftige Ausnahmen, die wirklich angeln...aber das ist nicht die Mehrheit.


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, willst Du wirklich die Prüfung regelmäßig (alle 4 Jahre ev.) wiederholen müssen? #d
> Und einen Führerschein bekommt man fürs Leben.



@u-see fischer

das hatte ich in keinster weise erwähnt.

ich kenne aber leute die damit pralen wie doof wir hier sind, denn sie haben an ihrem vorherigen aufenthaltsort eine wischi-waschi lizenz erworben und auf deutschen ämtern als amtlichen fischereischein anerkannt bekommen.

meinen beiden töchtern wird, nachdem der in hessen gültige jugendfischereischein abläuft , nach vollendung des 15. lebensjahres das fischen verwehrt weil die finanzielle belastung eine sportfischerprüfung nicht zulässt und dann sich die  o.g. kameraden brüsten  wie bekloppt wir deitschen doch sind.

gruss


----------



## Timo1970 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@antonio

Hallo erstmal 

Wir Fischer bewegen uns genau so in der Natur wie ein Jäger und fangen und töten Lebewesen also stehen wir ähnlich in der Verantwortung wie ein Waidmann, deswegen finde ich schon dass man das vergleichen kann. Zumal wir über den Verein genau so regulierend am Wasser agieren oder bei Krankheiten am Wasser wie ein Jäger. Aber meine Meinung halt.

Eine Prüfung verhindert das sicher nicht, aber teurer und schwieriger würde das alles eindämmen, verhindern kann man das sicher nie.

Klar regeln die Vereine oder Gemeinden wer wann und wie oft ans Wasser darf, aber wenn jemand so eine Lizenz einfach so käuflich erwerben darf ist die Hemmschwelle auch niedriger einfach so an ein Wasser zu gehen um dort zu fischen, nach dem Motto... ich hab ne Lizenz und ne 20€ Komplettausrüstung also darf ich gefälligst auch fischen wo ich will...


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Timo1970 schrieb:


> @antonio
> 
> Hallo erstmal
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Timo1970 schrieb:


> @antonio
> 
> Hallo erstmal
> 
> ...



Welche Hemmschwelle? man muss doch den Schein dennoch kaufen. Es fällt doch nur die Prüfung weg.

Was Spräche denn dagegen?
Ausnahmeregelungen lassen dies doch im Grunde bereits zu.
Hier wird also auf Kosten des Tieres der "Tierschutz" ausgehebelt nur um Profit zu machen.
Und im anderen Fall werden Bürger mit festen Wohnsitz gegängelt um wiederum Profit zu machen.

Warum gängelt man nicht alle Bürger gleichmäßig und lässt die Prüfung wegfallen? Der Profit wäre doch um einiges höher!

Und dann die Sache mit der Unterscheidung zwischen Freidfisch ohne Schein/ Prüfung und Raubfisch mit.
Was soll der Blödsinn? Sind Friedfische minderwertige Fische und bedürfen keines Schutzes?

Das ist doch alles Schwachsinn. Das Tierschutzgesetz unterscheidet nicht zwischen Fried- u. Raubfisch.

Und bei der aktuellen Qualität von Prüfung wird die Hemmschwelle nicht reduziert.

Ich versteh die Argumente einiger Befürworter nicht. Es erscheint mir nicht logisch.

Obwohl ich es Grundsätzlich gut finde wenn man ein gewisses Grundwissen besitzt.
Dies gillt aber auch für das Schlechten von Hamstern, Meerschweinchen, Tauben, Kaninchen etc..

Im Grunde ist ein gut geführter Vorbereitungskurs nicht schlecht. 
Und zwar in Hinblick auf die eigene "Schadensabwehr"......es könnte teuer werden wenn man geschützte Fische entnimmt.


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... Idioten die eine Fischerprüfung ablegen sind hinterher keine besseren Menschen sondern schlichteg "Idioten mit Fischereischein" |uhoh:



Da gibts ja bekanntlich zwei Versionen von:
"Ein Idiot in Uniform ist immernoch ein Idiot!"
mit der Antwort: "Ein Idiot in Uniform ist immernoch in Uniform!"

Beide traurig aber wahr


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> es könnte teuer werden wenn man geschützte Fische verzehrt



Oder Harnischwelse zurücksetzt ;-))))

Und das waren ja nicht nur geprüfte, das waren Ausbilder ;-))

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251314


----------



## -iguana (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Welche Hemmschwelle? man muss doch den Schein dennoch kaufen. Es fällt doch nur die Prüfung weg.
> 
> Was Spräche denn dagegen?
> Ausnahmeregelungen lassen dies doch im Grunde bereits zu.
> ...


 
Einigen Punkten von dir kann ich durchaus zustimmen wie z.B. die völlig willkürliche Unterscheidung zwischen Gast und Angler mit festem Wohnsitz in dem Gebiet.

ABER: Wenn ich mich dazu entschließe die Fischereiprüfung abzulegen und mir die Zeit nehme, bekunde ich schon mal großes Interesse und Einsatzbereitschaft mich mit der Materie ernsthaft auseinander zu setzen.
Es wird schon mal niemand so schnell mitmachen der evtl. die Fische nur verkaufen will oder ein Krwallmacher ist.
Dass dieses nicht ausgeschlossen ist ist auch klar.

Die Prüfung an sich halte ich für ein absolut legitimes Instrument des Staates um Regeln/Gesetze, und sei es nur zum pachten von Teichen, zu vermitteln!

Der Inhalt steht auf einem ganz anderen Papier, da muss was gemacht werden.

Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich, so lange wir leben wird sich an der Tatsache dass eine Prüfung ablegt werden muss (zumindest in Bayern) nix ändern und das ist gut so!


----------



## Eckbachangler (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Kann man meinem Vorschreiber/redner nur zustimmen...


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



-iguana schrieb:


> Einigen Punkten von dir kann ich durchaus zustimmen wie z.B. die völlig willkürliche Unterscheidung zwischen Gast und Angler mit festem Wohnsitz in dem Gebiet.
> 
> ABER: Wenn ich mich dazu entschließe die Fischereiprüfung abzulegen und mir die Zeit nehme, bekunde ich schon mal großes Interesse und Einsatzbereitschaft mich mit der Materie ernsthaft auseinander zu setzen.
> 
> ...




antonio


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



-iguana schrieb:


> Einigen Punkten von dir kann ich durchaus zustimmen wie z.B. die völlig willkürliche Unterscheidung zwischen Gast und Angler mit festem Wohnsitz in dem Gebiet.
> 
> ABER: Wenn ich mich dazu entschließe die Fischereiprüfung abzulegen und mir die Zeit nehme, bekunde ich schon mal großes Interesse und Einsatzbereitschaft mich mit der Materie ernsthaft auseinander zu setzen.
> Es wird schon mal niemand so schnell mitmachen der evtl. die Fische nur verkaufen will oder ein Krwallmacher ist.
> ...



Sehe ich komplett anders.

Hier wird mit zweierlei Mass gearbeitet.

Der Fisch als Wirbeltier wird heuchlerisch über Hamster, Kaninchen und Fische in Klengarteteiche etc. gestellt.

Sicherlich giibt es sehr viele Schützenswerte Fische in unseren Gewässern und weniger Hamster,.....später mehr. muss weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> es könnte teuer werden wenn man geschützte Fische verzehrt



Oder Harnischwelse zurücksetzt ;-))))

Und das waren ja nicht nur geprüfte, das waren Ausbilder ;-))

In Bayern übrigens ;-))

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251314


----------



## Mac69 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hi Ho,


habe mit *Ja* abgestimmt.


Ich halte die aktuelle Prüfung auch nicht für wirklich gut.
Es sollte einheitlich und vor allen Dingen praxisorientierter sein.
In irgendeiner Signatur von nem User steht sinngemäss....Fischereischein ja um ein Mindestmass an Wissen zu haben.....so ähnlich sehe ich das auch.
Da ich auch Fischereiaufseher bin habe ich genug "Pappnasen" mit wie auch ohne Schein erlebt.
Manche wollen es nicht lernen.......aber wie soll man ein Mindestmass an Wissen voraussetzen wenn man es nicht irgendwie abgefragt hat.
Ich gebe den contra Abstimmern aber insoweit Recht das nen Schein einen nicht unbedingt zu nem guten Angler macht.Angeln mit der Jagd zu vergleichen hinkt ziemlich allerdings wird selbst in der Jagdprüfung viel "unnützes" Wissen mit wenig Praxisbezug gelehrt.Selbst bei den Jägern gibt es "Pappnasen" die lieber Briefmarken sammeln sollten-allerdings ist nach meiner Meinung der Anteil geringer als bei den Anglern.
Natürlich wird der Zugang zu nem Gewässer über Erlaubnissscheine geregelt -die gibt es aber kaum ohne Schein ;-).Ich denke ohne Schein wird es noch mehr "Pappnasen" geben wie jetzt schon.
Das es mehr Kontrollengeben sollte finde ich auch.
Übrigens, die Gelder die über die Fischereischeinabgabe reinkommen müssten dann woanders her kommen. 
Ich frage mich warum einige so immens gegen ne Prüfung sind -die Kosten liegen im Rahmen -sooo schwer ist sie nun wirklich nicht-und wer angeln will macht sie halt.
Klar ist das mit Aufwand verbunden aber das nimmt man doch gerne in kauf,oder?
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen Kindern und angeln...es gibt nen Jugendfischreischein-Kosten sind recht schmal.
Ich habe ne 10 Jährige Tochter -Schein geholt-ab mit Vaddern zum Angeln-gut is.
Wenn sie älter ist kann sie die Prüfung machen wenn das Interesse dann noch besteht.
Was wirklich schade ist das Leute über dem Jugendfischereischeinalter nicht mal die legale bundeseinheitliche Möglichkeit haben "Probe" zu angeln-eine Regelung wo zb. die Vereine mit ins Boot geholt werden sollten- befristete Angelerlaubniss mit nem Fischereischeininhaber(zb. Vorbild Jugendfischereischein).
In mancher Argumentation wird gerne Skandinavien,Holland etc. als Beispiel genannt...
Ich habe häufig dort geangelt ,aber manche"Zustände" wie hier habe ich dort von Einheimischen nie gesehen.Ich finde sie haben ne andere Mentalität und die Angelei hat dort einen viel Grösseren Stellenwert -desweiteren verfügen sie über weit aus mehr Wasser-die beschränken sich meistens Freiwillig selber, ohne das es wirklich geregelt ist.In Deutschland wohl Utopie ;-)Ich kann mir selbst mit viel Fantasie nicht vorstellen das zb. das Jedermannsrecht hier in Germany gelten könnte ......

Habe endlich fertig ;-)

Mac


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Hi Ho,
> 
> 
> habe mit *Ja* abgestimmt.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Forellenandy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Schwachsinn eine Prüfung denn was man da lernt so setzt es sowieso keiner um. Jeder macht sein eigenes Ding. 
Würde es diese Prüfung nicht geben würde es sehr viel mehr Angler geben. 

Wenn ich das entscheiden könnte würde ich das so machen. 

1. Einen Kurs machen wo man sich einiges anhört und gezeigt bekommt 
2. Jahresfischeischein für ein entgeld. 
3. Jedes Jahr muss halt ein neuer bzw. Ne Verlängerung bestellt werden.(kostenpflichtig) 


Sollten Angler negativ auffallen wird beim zweiten verstoß die Erlaubnis ewig entzogen.


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Hi Ho,
> 
> 
> habe mit *Ja* abgestimmt.
> ...


Man braucht doch auch garkein Midestmaß an Wissen vorraussetzen - das wird weder gebraucht noch kontrolliert.


Mac69 schrieb:


> Ich gebe den contra Abstimmern aber insoweit Recht das nen Schein einen nicht unbedingt zu nem guten Angler macht.Angeln mit der Jagd zu vergleichen hinkt ziemlich allerdings wird selbst in der Jagdprüfung viel "unnützes" Wissen mit wenig Praxisbezug gelehrt.Selbst bei den Jägern gibt es "Pappnasen" die lieber Briefmarken sammeln sollten-allerdings ist nach meiner Meinung der Anteil geringer als bei den Anglern.
> Natürlich wird der Zugang zu nem Gewässer über Erlaubnissscheine geregelt -die gibt es aber kaum ohne Schein ;-).Ich denke ohne Schein wird es noch mehr "Pappnasen" geben wie jetzt schon.


Man kann den Gaul aber auch anders herum aufzäumen: Wenn besonders Jugendlichen der Zugang zu naturnahen Hobbys einfacher gestaltet wird kann man eventuell dem Trend der "Lila-Milka-Kühe" entgegenwirken und die Zahl der Pappnasen sogar verringern.


Mac69 schrieb:


> Das es mehr Kontrollengeben sollte finde ich auch.
> Übrigens, die Gelder die über die Fischereischeinabgabe reinkommen müssten dann woanders her kommen.


Die Gelder für die Fischereiabgabe würde nicht wegfallen - die kan man doch ruhig beibehalten, hier geht es nur um die Pfüfung. Auch die Gelder für die Ausstellung des Scheines würden nicht wegfallen, lediglich die Gelder für die Kurse und die Prüfungszulassung würden entfallen. Hinzukommen würden allerdings die Einnahmen aus dem freien Verkauf der Angellizenzen.



Mac69 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum einige so immens gegen ne Prüfung sind -die Kosten liegen im Rahmen -sooo schwer ist sie nun wirklich nicht-und wer angeln will macht sie halt.
> Klar ist das mit Aufwand verbunden aber das nimmt man doch gerne in kauf,oder?
> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen Kindern und angeln...es gibt nen Jugendfischreischein-Kosten sind recht schmal.
> Ich habe ne 10 Jährige Tochter -Schein geholt-ab mit Vaddern zum Angeln-gut is.
> ...


Oder auch Länder wie USA, England, Irland, Frankreich, Italien, Spanien ... es ist definitiv einfacher die Liste der Länder zu führen, die ihre Bürger per Fischereischein vom Naturvandalismus abhalten:
Deutschland, Tschechien (?), Östereich (manche Bundesländer), Schweiz (kantonale Unterschiede) und mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein...



Mac69 schrieb:


> Ich habe häufig dort geangelt ,aber manche"Zustände" wie hier habe ich dort von Einheimischen nie gesehen.Ich finde sie haben ne andere Mentalität


Eventuell liegt es daran, dass in vielen Ländern die Natur nicht vor den Bürgern und umgekehrt geschützt wird.



Mac69 schrieb:


> und die Angelei hat dort einen viel Grösseren Stellenwert -desweiteren verfügen sie über weit aus mehr Wasser-die beschränken sich meistens Freiwillig selber, ohne das es wirklich geregelt ist.In Deutschland wohl Utopie ;-)Ich kann mir selbst mit viel Fantasie nicht vorstellen das zb. das Jedermannsrecht hier in Germany gelten könnte ......
> 
> Habe endlich fertig ;-)
> 
> Mac



PS: "Der Genuss der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur, insbesondere das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem Umfang ist jedermann gestattet." Bayerisches "Jedermansrecht" 

|wavey:

PS: Mit antonio überschnitten...


----------



## Fin (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Bei mir auch eher ein "Jein". Gegen eine generelle Prüfungspflicht "Ja", wenn im gegenzug verstärkt kontrolliert werden würde. Trotzdem wäre ein kostengünstiger, praxisrelevanter Lehrgang wichtig (nicht jeder hat erfahrende Angler in seinem persönlichen Umfeld die einem alles beibringen könnten). Und der Schwachsinn mit den Broschüren wie beim Tourischein in Meck Pomm ist der absolute Witz. Einige Freunde von mir haben das Teil im Urlaub nicht einmal angerührt.


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Fin schrieb:


> Bei mir auch eher ein "Jein". Gegen eine generelle Prüfungspflicht "Ja", wenn im gegenzug verstärkt kontrolliert werden würde. Trotzdem wäre ein kostengünstiger, praxisrelevanter Lehrgang wichtig (nicht jeder hat erfahrende Angler in seinem persönlichen Umfeld die einem alles beibringen könnten).
> 
> jeder nicht aber die meisten und die wenigen finden auch jemand, wenn sie wollen.
> man ist nicht immer mutterseelenalleine am wasser.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Die Prüfungspflicht ist eigentlich auf Grund ihrer vielen Ausnahmeregelungen in verschiedensten Bundesländern blödsinn.

Für die Angelvereine aber eine gute Argumentationshilfe gegen Tierschutzverbände.

Ein finanzieller Grund kann meineserachtends auch nicht wirklich dahinter stecken. Die finanzielle Seite kann gut mit höheren gebühren kompensiert werden.
Fraglich ist dann nur ob hier einer bereit ist soviel für den Fischereischein oder die Erlaubniskarte zu zahlen (bei dem teilweise  miesen Fischebestand).


----------



## Fin (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@antonio

"jeder nicht aber die meisten und die wenigen finden auch jemand, wenn sie wollen.
man ist nicht immer mutterseelenalleine am wasser."

Und das spricht gegen einen freiwilligen Grundkurs? Kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Ich denke auch das die meisten jemanden kennen, jedoch nicht jeder. Man muss das Angebot ja nicht wahrnehmen, wenn man dies nicht benötigt(und lieber am Wasser andere Angler aufsuchen möchte). Fraglich ist jedoch nur, wieviele dieses Angebot nutzen würden.

"deswegen ist es noch kein schwachsinn, sondern die die es nicht lesen sind "schwachsinnig"."

natürlich schwachsinn, ist ja der selbe schwachsinn der in der prüfung rauf und runter geleihert wird oder etwa nicht? wieso sind die leute schwachsinnig die es nicht lesen, erkläre mir das mal bitte.

"unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht."

Unwissenheit kann sehr wohl vor Strafe schützen.


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

sharpo wie will ein verein nehmen wir mal frankys beispiel ca 140 € (das ist keine seltenheit) kursgebühr pro teilnehemer des pflichtlehrganges kompensieren.
diese gelder sind futsch wenn es keine  lehrgangs und prüfungspflicht mehr gibt.
was will er tun? ja man könnte sich nen kopf machen und neue quellen erschließen, aber so ne pflichtveranstaltung ist doch ein gefundenes fressen.
die gilt natürlich nicht für alle vereine. 
 und die kosten für den fischereischein, die der einzelne abdrückt, nützen den vereinen/verbänden gar nix die gehn in die staatskasse(fischereiabgabe in manchen bl ausgenommen).

antonio


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ fin

ich hab nicht gesagt, daß ich gegen freiwillige kurse bin, im gegenteil, wenn da jemand hingeht(freiwillig), dann müssen sie gut sein.

die leute die das nicht lesen sind in der beziehung schwachsinnig, daß sie kein interesse an den regeln haben bzw. nicht beachten, daß sie meist jedenfalls mit ihrer unterschrift bestätigen die regeln gelesen zu haben.
im fall des falles also selber schuld.
und da ist eben nicht der selbe schwachsinn, wie in der prüfung drauf sondern die benötigten grundregeln, die man beherzigen sollte.

du kannst dich ja dumm stellen, klar ab und an kommt man damit durch.
aber in den allermeisten fällen nicht.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> sharpo wie will ein verein nehmen wir mal frankys beispiel ca 140 € (das ist keine seltenheit) kursgebühr pro teilnehemer des pflichtlehrganges kompensieren.
> diese gelder sind futsch wenn es keine  lehrgangs und prüfungspflicht mehr gibt.
> was will er tun? ja man könnte sich nen kopf machen und neue quellen erschließen, aber so ne pflichtveranstaltung ist doch ein gefundenes fressen.
> die gilt natürlich nicht für alle vereine.
> ...



Durch z.B. höhere Mitgliedsbeiträge.
Warum soll ein Kursteilnehmer Mitglieder eines Vereins finanzieren?
Auch kann die Gebühr für die Erlaubnisscheine erhöht werden.

Du hast natürlich Recht, es ist billiges u. bequemes Geld für die Vereine!
Diese sind aber durch ein vernünftiges Wirtschaften in den Vereinen sicherlich zu kompensieren.
Falls nicht, muss diese Interessengemeinschaft ihre Beiträge entsprechend anpassen.

Mir kommt dies vor wie..:

Der Staat brauch mal eben wieder Geld, also mal schnell die Steuer erhöhen. Statt mal selber zu sparen.


----------



## Fin (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für die Angelvereine aber eine gute Argumentationshilfe gegen Tierschutzverbände.



Und wahrscheinlich nicht gerade unerheblich. Google verrät schon einiges wenn man danach sucht z.B.: 

http://www.bmt-tierschutz.de/Dateien/2010/Angeln ohne Angelschein RDT 4 2010.pdf

Auf zich Tierschutz-Naturschutz-Veganer-sonstwas etc. Websites findet man genügend Schlagzeilen...


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ja und diese argumente kann man locker entkräften wenn man will, aber man geht eben den weg des geringsten wiederstandes und erschwert den eigenen leuten unnütz das leben.
da wäre ein ansatzpunkt für die arbeit der verbände etc hier sich mit den sogenannten naturschützern auseinanderzusetzen, aber nein gegen die eigenen mitglieder arbeiten ist bequemer.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> ja und diese argumente kann man locker entkräften wenn man will, aber man geht eben den weg des geringsten wiederstandes und erschwert den eigenen leuten unnütz das leben.
> da wäre ein ansatzpunkt für die arbeit der verbände etc hier sich mit den sogenannten naturschützern auseinanderzusetzen, aber nein gegen die eigenen mitglieder arbeiten ist bequemer.
> 
> antonio



Das mit dem entkräften ist so ein Problem.
In der Politik sitzen keine Fachleute.
Desweiteren werden dann zig Gutachten aufgetischt. Welches ist das Korrekte?^^
Gibt es dies überhaupt?


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

man muß eben auch wollen, und mit den "realen naturschützern" sind wir ja gar nicht so weit auseinander.
schlimm sind eben nur die "extremisten" unter denen oder die die sich nur "naturschützer" nennen oder wie auch immer.


antonio


----------



## Finke20 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

:vik

Ich schlachte meine Hühner, Enten,Kaninchen und das alles ohne einen Lehrgang und ohne eine Prüfung. Dieses habe ich von meinem Opa und Vater gelernt #6 und mir auch angenommen.

Genauso könnte es beim angeln laufen. Man geht zum ersten angeln nicht allein ans Wasser. 

Ich bin mit 5 Jahren das erste mal zum angeln gewesen und das mit Opa und Vater. Diese Zeiten sind einfach unvergesslich für mich.

Deswegen von mir ein klares *Nein* zur Sportfischerprüfung und ja ich habe einen FS.


----------



## siloaffe (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

So ihr Lieben,..... 

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Prüfung wie sie jetzt läuft komplett Sinnfrei. 
Ich bin aber trotzdem für die Prüfung, und das aus purem Egoismuss! 

Wenns diesen Lehrgang/Prüfungskappes nicht gäbe, würden mit Sicherheit deutlich mehr Leute angeln und bei uns am Rhein wäre noch mehr los...... 

Ich geh jetzt fischen und hoffe das nicht alle Spots besetzt sind. 

(entschuldigt meine Ehrlichkeit)


----------



## Mac69 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hi,



daci7 schrieb:


> Man braucht doch auch garkein Midestmaß an Wissen vorraussetzen - das wird weder gebraucht noch kontrolliert.........
> 
> Man braucht zum angeln kein Wissen????...okeeeey
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> man muß eben auch wollen, und mit den "realen naturschützern" sind wir ja gar nicht so weit auseinander.
> schlimm sind eben nur die "extremisten" unter denen oder die die sich nur "naturschützer" nennen oder wie auch immer.
> 
> 
> antonio



Tierschutz antonio Tierschutz.
Der Naturschutz ist nicht das grosse Problem.


----------



## geeni (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich finde es gut zu wissen:
- Welche Fischkrankheiten es gibt
- Das Laichausschlag keine Krankheit ist
- Das ich ein Bachneunauge wieder zurücksetzen muss
- Dank Wissen mehr Chancen auf meinen Zielfisch habe
- Viele Nette neue Leute kennenlernen kann
- Zahlreiche Tipps und Tricks erfahre
- und und und...

Von daher, Fischerprüfung ist gut.
Oder wollt ihr das jeder totale Volldepp mit ner Aldi Rute ohne Ahnung und Equipment am Ufer Rumstolpert? Nur weil er grad mal Bock auf Angeln hatte.
Allerdings könnte man den Fragenkatalog durchaus etwas auf Diät setzen.


----------



## Fin (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Das "Wir" ist ja leider überhaupt nicht klar. Wer soll genau, was bezwecken wollen? Positiv wäre dies ja nur für die "nichtangler", welche aber nicht organisiert sind. Und die organisierten Angler werden nicht nach ihrem Interesse vertreten. Aus der Traum.


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Sportfischerprüfung in der jetzigen Form NEIN, aber eine anders geartete Befähigung als Grundlage zum Erwerb der Fischereierlaubnis: JA.

Ich habe vor 32 Jahren meine Prüfung abgelegt. Das Angeln heute verläuft anders als damals. Die Techniken/Methoden sind anders, die Mindestmaße und Schonscheiten sind anders. Geschützte Arten sind dazu gekommen, ...

Sinnvoll wäre m.E. eine kleine Abfrage der Kenntnisse (z.B. mit Fragebogen), wenn man den Fischereischein erneuern oder einen neuen beantragen möchte.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Naja - zumindest im Moment gibt es eine schwache Mehrheit FÜR die Prüfungspflicht!

Da manche sich hier drin auf die Fahne schreiben "den Anglern verpflichtet" zu sein, sollte man dieses -natürlich nicht repräsentative Abstimmungsergebnis- nun auch mal als "Stimme" aus der Anglerschaft (hier drin im Board) ansehen und ggf. überdenken, dass die Wünsche der "Anglerschaft" sich nicht zwangsläufig immer mit den eigenen Wünschen decken müssen!



Ich bin jedenfalls froh, doch nicht so ganz alleine mit meiner Meinung zur Prüfungspflicht zu sein, wie man mir schon manchmal hier drin weismachen wollte!

#6

Ernie


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum?


Ist doch ganz klar: 
wenn zB mehr im Board ohne FS unterwegs sind und sich somit mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mehr an der Umfrage beteiligen, wird sich das Ergebnis mit Sicherheit auf eine Seite verschieben (ebenso ugk möglich).
Demnach müsste man jeweils die Gleiche Anzahl mit und ohne FS an der Umfrage beteiligen.
Das war der Grundgedanke, den ich damit darlegen wollte.


----------



## Salmotom (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ja , aber bitte sinnvoller bzw. praxisorientierter !


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Man braucht zum angeln kein Wissen????...okeeeey
> 
> Schonzeiten-Beschränkungen -geschützte Arten what else  vom Umgang mit dem Fisch + Gerät jetzt mal völlig abgesehen........aufwachen wir sind in Germany ;-)


Die paar Daten die man wirklich "wissen" muss klammer ich hier mal gezielt aus - das fasse ich Gewiss nicht unter "Wissen" zusammen.
Und dazu kommt noch, dass diese Daten eh von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sind, die Vorbereitung im Lehrgang darauf ist also mehr als an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Die paar Schonzeiten, Schonmaße und Schongebiete kann man auf ner Visitenkarte unterbringen - das sollte JEDER in der Lage sein sich (für das Gewässer an dem er sich grade befindet) zu merken oder zur Not im Ernstfall nachzulesen.
ich will auch garnicht sagen, dass das Wissen (Gewässerökologie, Fischbiologie, etc) welches teilweise wirklich in den Vorbereitungskursen vermittelt wird _unsinnig_ ist (Wissen kann mMn garnicht unsinnig sein) ich sage nur, dass es _am Wasser total schnurzpiepe ist_. Man braucht nur klare Regeln und fertig ist die Laube. Ich bin mir sogar recht sicher, dass eine Umstrukturierung der Gesetzlage in dieser hinsicht eher dazu führen würde, dass langfristig die Leute sich eher an Regeln halten.



Mac69 schrieb:


> und sorry Ausreden bei Kontrollen wie watt wusste ich nicht haben nen ellenlangen Bart und es gibt nur Theater -also Mindestmass an Wissen muss sein-schon aus Eigeninteresse



Aus Eigeninteresse - da bin ich 100% einer Meinung mit Fin - sollten Kurse auf freiwilliger Basis stattfinden.
Wenn kein Eigeninteresse vorhanden ist wird auch bei dem Pflichkurs nichts mitgenommen.



Mac69 schrieb:


> Ich streite mich gerne in dem Punkt wer das Wissen vermittelt aber das man kein wissen braucht halte ich für Tinnef.
> 
> Oder auch Länder wie USA, England, Irland, Frankreich, Italien, Spanien ... es ist definitiv einfacher die Liste der Länder zu führen, die ihre Bürger per Fischereischein vom Naturvandalismus abhalten:
> Deutschland, Tschechien (?), Östereich (manche Bundesländer), Schweiz (kantonale Unterschiede) und mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein...
> ...



Die Kiste mit dem Jagdschein hast du ja bereits selbst geklärt - gleiches Gild für den Führerschein. Es geht hier nicht um eine Berechtigung schwere Gerätschaften mit hoher Geschwindigkeit durch bewohnte Gebiete zu manövrieren und es geht auch nicht darum Schusswaffen führen zu dürfen und damit auf warmblütige Lebewesen schießen zu dürfen - es geht darum mit einem Haken Fische zu fangen. Du kannst die Angel *weder absichtlich dazu benutzen* Menschen umzulegen, noch kann man *ausversehen* mit einer Angel Menschen umhauen (OK, könnte man, aber genauso kann man dies mit ner Gartenharke oder nem Straßenbesen).
Das diese Länder eine andere (mMn teilweise bessere, teilweise gravierend schlechtere Eistellung) zum Naturschutz haben weiß ich auch - aber warum sollte sich die Abschaffung der Fischereischeinpflicht nicht mit unseren Naturschutzgesetzen vertragen?



Mac69 schrieb:


> Ich kenne die "Waldgesetze " recht gut -allerdings ist das nicht im geringsten  mit dem "Jedermannsrecht" zb. im schwedischen Fjell zu vergleichen.


Jein. Erstens *ist* dies *ein* Jedermannsrecht - natürlich nicht das gleiche wie in Schweden. Zweitens hab ich das Beispiel nur gebracht, weil behauptet wurde es gibt kein Jedermansrecht in D - es gibt se teilweise, nur eben anders.



Mac69 schrieb:


> Zu den Kosten der Prüfung bzw. des Lehrgangs:
> 
> Ich kann nur für meine Gegend (NRW) sprechen:
> 
> ...


Tja und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz - entweder man will eine Lobby haben, Leute für sein Hobby begeißtern und im Endeffekt den Angelsport in D vorranbringen - oder man will eben ein elitärer Zusammenschluss bleiben und kriegt Mitglieder eben nur wenn diese entweder von einem Bekannten mal mitgenommen werden oder eben von allein "in den Kaninchenbau fallen".
Kinder und Jugendliche In Städten erreicht man so jedenfalls nicht wirklich - Erwachsene erst recht nicht.


----------



## Mac69 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nabend,

genau die Signatur von ernie1973 meinte ich in meinem Post ;-)

@ ernie:
sag mal warst du das auch in nem anderen Thread der mal was von "exklusiv" am Wasser sinngemäss ,gepostet hatte
(Thread über Kontrollen) ?

Fällt mir gerade ein- wenn du es nicht warst- sorry..

Nein wie du siehst bist du definitiv nicht alleine ;-)

wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin .....auch aus völligem Eigennutz(Asche auf mein schütteres Haupt)........

mal sehr Kontrovers:
Wenn "jeder" mal eben ohne" Aufwand" einfach so angeln kann -wird es nach meiner Meinung ebenfalls mehr Trubel am Wasser geben wie jetzt schon........noch mehr Merkwürdigkeiten und Auswüchse......auf immer weniger Wasserfläche...auch wenn manche hier das anders sehen.

Einige Vereine "bremsen" manchen Ansturm in Form von hohen Beiträgen-Wartezeiten-keine Gastkarten mehr etc.
Ob das der richtige Weg ist weiss ich nicht.
ich persönlich möchte jedenfalls nicht -
das Horden von "Möchtegernanglern" die mal eben Langeweile haben oder nur eben schnell Fleisch machen wollen, ohne sich zumindestens vorher nen gewisses Grundwissen anzueignen ,die Gewässer überrennen.
(ich weiss das es das auch unter "richtigen" Anglern gibt aber ich denke ohne Prüfung wirds schlimmer.

Ich angel seid meiner Kindheit-ich habe damals auch über die Prüfung gemeckert-ich hab sie gemacht-und geschadet hat sie mir auf keinen Fall.


ps. manche Worte stehen in Anführungszeichen....das nicht ohne Grund

ich finde diesen Thread/Umfrage wirklich sehr interessant+spannend 

Mac


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

...kann gut sein, dass ich sinngemäß mal etwas zur "Exklusivität" am Wasser auch durch die Prüfungspflicht geschrieben habe - dazu stehe ich nach wie vor!

UND - ich finde es persönlich einfach besser, die Leute zu zwingen, sich erstmal ein Minimum an Wissen anzueignen - bzw. dieses auch mal kurz nachzuweisen, als sich einfach darauf zu verlassen, dass jeder sich dieses Wissen schon aneignen wird, wenn man die Scheine einfach nur verscherbelt!

Aber - das ist nur meine Meinung - sie muss niemand teilen - sie muss auch niemand gefallen!

:q

Selbst wenn Scheine mal käuflich werden sollten, verfalle ich nicht in Panik, denn die Vereine regulieren ja auch noch autonom die Zahl der Angler - evtl. auch die personelle Auswahl - aber das ist halt´leider nicht so leicht....!

So ist es bei "meiner" Vereinstalsperre - da ist die Anglerzahl reguliert & ans Gewässer angepasst & es kommt nicht jeder in den Verein, nur weil er eine Prüfung abgelegt hat - und das ist auch gut so!

Es gibt ne Warteliste - und wenn es Austritte oder Sterbefälle gibt, dann rücken halt´ mal Leute nach!

Find´ ich super!

Ernie


----------



## olaft64 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Noch ein Vorschlag für alle, die Wert auf ein elitäres Umfeld legen: auf dem Golfplatz sind auch Wasserhindernisse- diese mit Fischen besetzen und abseits von Kreti und Pleti angeln?!:vik:

Duck und weg
Olaf


----------



## LOCHI (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Das ergebniss zeigt doch wie immer das die mehrheit für Lehrgang & Prüfung ist! Und das ist auch gut so! #6


----------



## prinz1 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

hallo

von mir ein klares NEIN!!
dieser schwachsinn, der momentan in der prüfung (in großen teilen) gefragt wird, ist realitätsfremd.
hier in brandenburg kenne ich verdammt viele "terroristenscheininhaber" *grins*  die verdammt noch mal gute angler sind.
nur in der praxis lernt man, keine dröge, plumbe theorie.
deswegen: abschaffen oder realitätsnah reformieren( werd ich nieeee erleben)

der prinz


----------



## Stralsund (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Klares JA ... alleine wenn ich an die ungeprüfte Frau mit gekauften Touristenfischereischein denke, die letzte Woche einen "Karpfen" nach dem anderen aus dem Strelasund gezogen hat. |uhoh:


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Der Vergleich zum Golfen ist garnicht schlecht - der Sport ist nämlich auch garnicht mehr sooo elitär, wie man meint!

Aber - auch da gibt es *solche* und *solche* Vereine!



Scheidet sich dann nur noch am $$$ - und nicht jeder kann 5-stellige Aufnahmegebühren bezahlen --> Limitierung klappt auch dort!

...das gibt es auch bei elitären Angelvereinen schon, die halt´ mit dem nötigen Kleingeld tolle Gewässer pachten - oder erschaffen und dann über die Mitgliedsbeiträge "sieben" - dagegen ist meiner Ansicht nach auch nix einzuwenden.

Wenn Leute mit Geld sich eigene Gewässer pachten, die bewirtschaften und besetzen, warum sollten sie das Erreichte dann mit jedermann teilen müssen?

Das Feine am privatrechtlich organisierten Verein ist ja gerade, dass man eben nicht jeden Dahergelaufenen aufnehmen muss - und sich durch ne gute Satzung die "Bewerber" quasi frei aussuchen kann!

Guter Vergleich!

Ernie


----------



## olaft64 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@Ernie: suchst Du schon Mitstreiter oder verlässt Du Dich drauf, dass die Prüfungspflicht bleibt?

Zur Umfrage: Prüfungspflicht und Zwangslehrgang in der aktuellen Form: klares Nein (bin gerade dabei und weiß, wovon ich schreibe). 

Realitätsnah mit Praxis- z.B. auch Angel in der Hand und Auswerfen, Fische nach Bilder zuordnen und nicht "welcher Salmonide hat rote Punkte"- dann kann man drüber reden. Aber das wird eh nicht passieren, solange ich lebe (ich bin 48).

Gruß Olaf


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

...im moment verlasse ich mich darauf, dass die Prüfungspflicht noch ne Weile bleibt!

Aber - habe ne Menge Freunde, die ihre eigenen Vereine & "Bonzengewässer" haben und bei denen ich jederzeit als Gast willkommen bin --> eine Hand wäscht die andere - insofern bin ich da sehr entspannt!...

Ein eigenes Gewässer ist mir zu stressig - Schwarzangler, Einbrecher, Vandalismus, Fischdiebe, Arbeit, Geld, Kormorane & Fischreiher - das kostet wirklich Nerven & ich bin mit meiner momentanen Gewässerauswahl zufrieden!

...obwohl die "Gesellschaft" am Wasser leider nicht immer berauschend ist, wie vermutlich jeder legale Rheinangler in NRW bestätigen können wird - aber - wenn die RFG (als Verantwortlicher Bewirtschafter) meint, dort nicht viel kontrollieren zu müssen, dann ist das deren und nicht mein Problem!

Also - noch bin ich sehr relaxt - und meistenorts ist der Gesetzgeber auch noch meiner Meinung!

:q

Ernie


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mac69 schrieb:


> ich angel seid meiner kindheit-ich habe damals auch über die prüfung gemeckert-ich hab sie gemacht-und geschadet hat sie mir auf keinen fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau


----------



## kati48268 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Grad die 10 Seiten mal überflogen

Mich erstaunt das bisherige Ergebnis durchaus: 
recht stattliche 64% pro, nur 36% contra Prüfung.

Aber die Umfrage ist ja noch nicht mal 24Std. alt. Kann sich noch viel tun. Owohl sie unter 'Angeln allgemein' sicher mehr Beachtung finden würde wie hier oben.

Bisher fällt mir auf:
- diejenigen, die mit 'nein' votieren und ihre Entscheidung kommentieren, tun dies sehr eindeutig & vehement.
- bei denen, die 'ja' sagen, kommt fast immer ein ',aber...' dazu. Und dann teilweise sehr unterschiedliche Ergänzungen.
Da müsste man noch mal genauer hinschauen!
- 64% 'ja' passen m.M.n. irgendwie nicht gut 
zu grad mal 17,5% (komplett!) Gesetzes- & Regelungstreu. (s. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694&highlight=Legal,+illegal)

Generell: 
Vielleicht sollte man die Vielzahl der User & die Schlagzahl hier im Board mal nutzen um tiefergehende, wissenschaftlich ergiebigere, repräsentative Untersuchungen zu machen.

PS: ich habe mit 'nein' gestimmt.


----------



## m1ndgam3 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

erklärt mir doch bitte mal wo ein grundrecht drauf besteht angeln zu dürfen? wer es sich nicht leisten kann hat halt pech gehabt.
ich spiel auch eishockey... die ausrüstung und die mieten für die halle kosten auch ein schweinegeld. 
wenn jetzt jemand nicht spielt weil er es sich nicht leisten kann ist das doch sein problem. 
wenn jemand wirklich etwas betreiben will dann wird er sich das geld zusammensparen. auch ich hab in meiner jugend von geburtstag und weihnachten das geld gesammelt um die fischerprüfung zu machen. in meiner lehrzeit geld gespart für fahrerlaubnis, mofa, autoführerschein und erstes auto. und mir wurde auch nix in den hintern geblasen von den eltern.
ich wollte das alles, und ich glaub wer ernsthaft das geld für ne prüfung ausgibt weiß das hinterher doch ein wenig mehr zu schätzen was dahinter steckt.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



m1ndgam3 schrieb:


> erklärt mir doch bitte mal wo ein grundrecht drauf besteht angeln zu dürfen? wer es sich nicht leisten kann hat halt pech gehabt.
> ich spiel auch eishockey... die ausrüstung und die mieten für die halle kosten auch ein schweinegeld.
> wenn jetzt jemand nicht spielt weil er es sich nicht leisten kann ist das doch sein problem.
> wenn jemand wirklich etwas betreiben will dann wird er sich das geld zusammensparen. auch ich hab in meiner jugend von geburtstag und weihnachten das geld gesammelt um die fischerprüfung zu machen. in meiner lehrzeit geld gespart für fahrerlaubnis, mofa, autoführerschein und erstes auto. und mir wurde auch nix in den hintern geblasen von den eltern.
> ich wollte das alles, und ich glaub wer ernsthaft das geld für ne prüfung ausgibt weiß das hinterher doch ein wenig mehr zu schätzen was dahinter steckt.



Hier fehlt ein "gefällt mir" Button!

#6

E.


----------



## Mac69 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@m1ndgam3

sehe ich ähnlich.
Allerdings lasse ich das Kostenargument nur in Härtefällen gelten.
Wie du schon gesagt hast -wenn jemand das Geld für den Lehrgang/Prüfung nicht hat wird er irgendwie drauf hinarbeiten das er es zusammenkratzt.

Ich denke das wird in den seltensten Fällen am Geld scheitern -eher an dem Aufwand ,die Pflicht die "Mühe"-nen Schein zu machen.....
Ich würde wahrscheinlich auch ausflippen wenn ich Zeit Geld und Aufwand investiere und im Bundesland neben an -kauf ich mir einfach nen Tourischeinschein obwohl ich nen Einheimischer bin.......vielleicht ist es bei manchen auch der Neid -der darf einfach und ich muss......
Das die unterschiedlichen Regelungen völlig Banane sind ist irgendwie logisch.Auch irgendwie ne Form von Diskriminierung ;-)
Selbst wenn die Fischereischeinpflicht bundeseinheitlich fallen würde (erlebe ich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr)-und es würden Zustände herschen wie im alten Rom-Die Vereine würden dem entgegenwirken......was sie zt. ja jetzt schon tun.Wie es dann an öffentlichen Gewässern aussieht -steht auf nem anderen Blatt.
Ich persönlich mache mir wenig bis keine Sorgen-meine Angelwelt wird sich definitiv weiterdrehen.


Mac


----------



## m1ndgam3 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

meine auch.... nur so wie es aussieht wird es sich dann auf die vereinsgewässer beschränken und dann eben selten auf öffentliche


----------



## labralehn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Umfrage: Prüfungspflicht und Zwangslehrgang in der aktuellen Form: klares Nein (bin gerade dabei und weiß, wovon ich schreibe).
> 
> Realitätsnah mit Praxis- z.B. auch Angel in der Hand und Auswerfen, *Fische nach Bilder zuordnen* und nicht "welcher Salmonide hat rote Punkte"- dann kann man drüber reden. Aber das wird eh nicht passieren, solange ich lebe (ich bin 48).
> ...



Schau mal nochmal in Deine Prüfungsunterlagen, da wirst Du genau das Thema finden.

Allgemeine Fischkunde


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Auch in spezieller Fischkunde finde ich das, weiß ich auch. 

Mein Thema ist die Prüfung: zeige mir mal, wo ich das in den Prüfungsfragen finde- denn lernen tut man rein für die Prüfung. 

Und im Pflichtkurs 20 Fische an einem Abend vorstellen- was meinst Du, wieviel Du dann am nächsten Tag am Wasser (Angeln in Frankreich |supergri) wiedererkennst?

Ihr habt in den allermeisten Fällen seit vielen Jahren den Schein, da ist der Abstand zur aktuellen Realität zwangweise recht groß...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



m1ndgam3 schrieb:


> erklärt mir doch bitte mal wo ein grundrecht drauf besteht angeln zu dürfen? wer es sich nicht leisten kann hat halt pech gehabt.



Dann gehörst Du also zu dem einen Prozent der Bundesbürger, die 50% des gesamten Privatvermögens besitzen, oder befindest Dich zumindest im oberen bereich der restlichen 50% ?

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, in welche Preiskathegorien eine solche Debke führt ?

Bei uns sind einige der besten Fließgewüässer schon fest in Händen von Pachtgemeinschaften, bestehend aus 5 oder 6 solventen Gestalten, die mal locker 2-3000 € im Jahr Pachtanteilen zahlen können.

Der Schichtarbeiter mit 2 Kindern hat halt Pech gehabt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Stralsund (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Schichtarbeiter mit 2 Kindern hat halt Pech gehabt?|kopfkrat



Natürlich hat er Pech gehabt. Da muss er halt woanders angeln. Ich kann mir auch keine Luxusyacht leisten, auch wenn andere das können und ich Bock darauf hätte.

Was ändert denn ein freier Fischereischein an den Pachtpreisen? Nichts. Höchstens, dass noch mehr solvente Vielbeschäftigte, die sonst keine Zeit und Lust für den Lehrgang hätten, angeln und die Pachtpreise weiter steigen. Folglich können noch weniger Schichtarbeiter mit 2 Kindern (und mit schwerer Kindheit und einem kranken Mütterchen daheim, die sich nur von Fisch aus Pachtstrecken >>3000 Euro/Jahr je Mitglied ernähren darf) angeln.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, in welche Preiskathegorien eine solche Debke führt ?


Ich weiß ja nicht, welches Schlaraffenland du dein Eigen nennst, aber diese Denke gibt es von Menschheitsbeginn an.


----------



## LOCHI (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Schichtarbeiter mit 2 Kindern hat halt Pech gehabt?|kopfkrat



Richtig! Bei uns (neue Talsperre Leibis) ist in der Hand von 8 solventen Anglern und wer da nicht nen tausenter pro Jahr über hat bleibt halt von diesen schönen Gewässer fern! Na und?
Auch ich darf dort nicht fischen aber wenn ich es unbedingt wöllte dann würde ich woanders sparen und mir das dann leisten! Allerdings werden dort nur große Seeforellen gefangen und der Bestand wird immer besser! So und nun auf dieses Gewässer alle ohne Schein loslassen mit nen kleinen Merkzettel? Ratz fatz wäre alles geplündert!

Bin froh das dass nicht so schnell kommen wird und alle noch schön nen Schein machen müssen und selbst dann nicht an alle Gewässer kommen! Klingt egoistisch, ist auch so!! #h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ist zwar offtopic eure Diskussion aber dennoch :

@Ralle : Leider weiß der Mensch im Allgemeinen alles was kostenlos ist nicht zu schätzen. Verschenke einmal deinen Fisch und du wirst gerade ein lauwarmes "Danke" bekommen. Verkaufe einmal Dorschfilet für 5,-€/Kg und dein Gegenüber ist dir sowas von dankbar für dieses "Schnäppchen".

Komisch ? Ist aber so ...

Wenn du es nicht glaubst - komm nach Hamburg - wir stellen uns an die "kostenlose" Elbe , dort wo du evtl. den von dir angeführten Geringverdiener beim Angeln antriffst - besser noch , wir gehen dorthin, wo wir in Massen Hartz4- Empfänger antreffen die so arm sind das sie noch nicht einmal Deutsch verstehen und angeln dort einmal eine warme Sommernacht durch.

Dann machst du dir ein Bild von deren Verhalten am Fischwasser und anschliessend gehen wir einmal an ein "teures" Gewässer.

Mal sehen ob du einen Unterschied feststellen kannst.

Und danach können wir darüber diskutieren wieso der Eigentümer eines Gewässers dieses lieber an 10 Leute a`1000€ verpachtet als an 1000 Leute a`10 €.


----------



## Stralsund (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Ist zwar offtopic eure Diskussion aber dennoch :
> 
> @Ralle : Leider weiß der Mensch im Allgemeinen alles was kostenlos ist nicht zu schätzen. Verschenke einmal deinen Fisch und du wirst gerade ein lauwarmes "Danke" bekommen. Verkaufe einmal Dorschfilet für 5,-€/Kg und dein Gegenüber ist dir sowas von dankbar für dieses "Schnäppchen".
> 
> ...



|good: So ist es (leider).


----------



## franja1 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Sportfischerprüfung ist für mich in Ordnung, eine frei erwerbbare Anglerlizens in Begleitung eines FS Inhabers sollte auch möglich sein, Kinder - Jugendliche in Begleitung erst Recht...aber den Turischein#d mal abgesehen von den ganzen Gelaber wegen Schmerzen, waidgerechten töten usw. Auch wenn das Geld ,,stellenweise etwas ungerecht verteilt" ist, entweder mache ich den Flugschein oder kann eben nur mitfliegen.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Ist zwar offtopic eure Diskussion aber dennoch :
> 
> @Ralle : Leider weiß der Mensch im Allgemeinen alles was kostenlos ist nicht zu schätzen. Verschenke einmal deinen Fisch und du wirst gerade ein lauwarmes "Danke" bekommen. Verkaufe einmal Dorschfilet für 5,-€/Kg und dein Gegenüber ist dir sowas von dankbar für dieses "Schnäppchen".
> 
> ...



Ziemlich pauschal.
Ich kann Dir Strecken zeigen wo geprüfte Angler sassen und Du wirst meinen dort hat eine Horde Vandalen gehaust.

Aber sicherlich gehen 10 mann mit einen für sich gepachteten gewässer besser um als 1000 leute an der kostenlose Elbe. Aber dies liegt nicht am Fischereischein bzw. an der Prüfung.
Die Einstellung bei vielen ist leider so in Deutschland (egal von wem). was mir nicht gehört muss ich nicht pfleglich behandeln.
Wahrscheinlich schon zuviel Multikulti in Deutschland.
War zu meinen Opas Zeiten ein wenig anders.  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



			
				lrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar offtopic eure Diskussion aber dennoch :
> 
> @Ralle : Leider weiß der Mensch im Allgemeinen alles was kostenlos ist nicht zu schätzen.



Die Diskussion ist nur teilweise offtopic, weil die Kohle sowenig was mit anständigem Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur zu tun hat, wie die gesetzliche Prüfung - das kriegt man im Elternhaus oder in praktischer Anleitung mit, nicht aber mit Theoriebüffeln - und schon gar nicht da, wo man nicht mal nen Kurs zur Prüfung braucht..

Und durch die Prüfung werden viele Kräfte gebunden, um sinnlose Theorie für die Prüfung in Theoriekursen zu lehren, statt - wie es ohne Prüfung dann möglich wäre - den Leuten das Angeln in der Praxis beizubringen.

*Gerade weil ich für eine gute, praxisnahe Ausbildung der Angler bin, bin ich dagegen, die wenigen Kräfte für sinnlosen Theoriescheixx zu verschwenden, der durch gesetzliche Prüfungen notwendig wird.... *

Ich bin dankbar für die, die zugeben dass es ihnen nur um die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl geht und die da ehrlich sind..

Denn dazu brauchts nunmal schon gar keine gesetzliche Prüfung, jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter entscheidet doch nach wie vor selber, wen er ans Wasser lässt..

Es ist - wie so oft beim Angeln und bei Anglern - der reine Fisch- und Gewäserneid, der da vernünftige Regelungen und eine vernünftige, praktische Ausbildung verhindert..


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Frage an Thomas:

Vielleicht wäre es eine Idee, um die ganze Thematik breiter aufzustellen, diesen unter "Angeln allgemein" einzustellen (bin auch nur durch Zufall auf dem Punkt "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden" gelandet). Dann kommen vielleicht noch ganz neue Aspekte auf?!

Gruß Olaf


----------



## gxckx03 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

von mir ein ganz klares ja, obwohl ich den Schein noch nicht habe.

Bin der Meinung dass etwas Niveau und Grundbildung nirgends schaden kann.

Wenn man schaut wieviele Fische abgestochen werden, und dann in der Box noch eine halbe Stunde umherzappeln oder die Galle angestochen wird oder gar nicht abgestochen wird weil manche Fischer meinen dass der Fisch nach dem Betäuben schon tot sein müsste... etc.
(die Liste liesse sich beliebig fortsetzen...)

Die Prüfung ist mMn eine gute Methode um das Wissen auf einen einheitlichen Stand zu bringen und gleichzeitig solche "Rüpel" die mehr Bierflaschen als Haken dabeihaben auszuschliessen.

Allerdings sollte das Ganze mehr Praxisbezogen sein.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ziemlich pauschal.
> Ich kann Dir Strecken zeigen wo geprüfte Angler sassen und Du wirst meinen dort hat eine Horde Vandalen gehaust.
> 
> Aber sicherlich gehen 10 mann mit einen für sich gepachteten gewässer besser um als 1000 leute an der kostenlose Elbe. Aber dies liegt nicht am Fischereischein bzw. an der Prüfung.
> ...



- Ja , das es auch "geprüfte" Angler gibt die sich wie Vandalen benehmen ist mir klar. Das bezog sich auch eher auf meine Eingangsaussage "Leider weiß der Mensch im Allgemeinen alles was kostenlos ist nicht zu schätzen."

- "Die Einstellung bei vielen ist leider so in Deutschland (egal von wem). was mir nicht gehört muss ich nicht pfleglich behandeln" ... ja ;-)

- "Zuviel Multikulti" ...Nein - gerade im Hamburg als grosse internationale Hafenstadt hat "Multikulti" eigentlich schon immer funktioniert.Das Problem liegt heutzutage woanders - das hier zu diskutieren würde aber zu weit führen.


----------



## raxrue (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Warum nicht weiterhin Fischerprüfung...Sehr viel Blöder ist keiner bisher rausgekommen...und solange für alles andere Geld da ist kann mann auch fürs Fischen etwas Zahlen..und ansonsten gild der Lebensspruch..wer Geld hat kann ins Kino gehen..wer keins hat der muss draußen stehen... PS:unser See ist blitzblank ,sehr gut und abwechslungsreich mit Fisch besetzt und Schwarzfischer werden mit dem Tot bestraft...Dreck von anderen räumen wir selber weg und wenn einer erwischt wird wie er welchen macht, sorgen wir dafür das er es merkt was Kosten sind...auf diese Weise und dem Wissen welches mann bei der Fischerprüfung erwerben kann ,hat mann eine richtiges kleines Paradies an dem sich auch Gäste sehr wohl fühlen...auch wenn sie mal ein Paar Euro weniger haben...


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gecko03 schrieb:


> Die Prüfung ist mMn eine gute Methode um das Wissen auf einen einheitlichen Stand zu bringen und gleichzeitig solche "Rüpel" die mehr Bierflaschen als Haken dabeihaben auszuschliessen.



das schafft man mit einer Prüfung. #c


Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gecko03 schrieb:


> von mir ein ganz klares ja, obwohl ich den Schein noch nicht habe.
> 
> Bin der Meinung dass etwas Niveau und Grundbildung nirgends schaden kann.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



raxrue schrieb:


> ...Dreck von anderen räumen wir selber weg und wenn einer erwischt wird wie er welchen macht, sorgen wir dafür das er es merkt was Kosten sind...



gehe ich Richtig in der Annahme(laut deiner PLZ)...dass es sich dabei um geprüfte Angler handelt?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Purist (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> das schafft man mit einer Prüfung. #c



Mit der heutigen Prüfung wohl kaum, Chaoten machen die ebenso problemlos (die Durchfallquoten sind lächerlich..) aber die hat eher Feigenblattfunktion, nicht nur wir Angler sollen dadurch beruhigt werden, sondern diejenigen, die es nicht tun und nie tun werden. 
Einen Sinn erfüllt die Prüfung durchaus: Es stellt praktischerweise diejenigen in den strafrechtlich relevanten Bereich, die mal eben eine Rute beim Discounter kaufen um klein Junior oder sich selbst beim Wochenendausflug etwas "Vergnügen" zu gönnen, ohne einen Hauch von Ahnung bezüglich der Materie zu haben.

Aber wenn man die Fischerprüfung schon in Frage stellt, müsste man dann die Jägerprüfung nicht auch auf den Waffenschein reduzieren? Oder haben Fischerprüfungsgegner dabei mehr Bedenken?


----------



## LOCHI (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Die Diskusion kommt hier im Board immer wieder und auch so eine ähnliche Umfrage hatten wir schon, mit dem selben ergebniss! Sogar Leute die keinen FS haben sprechen sich klar für Lehrgang + Prüfung aus! So langsam sollten mal die Gegner einsehen das sie mit ihrer Meinung auf einsamen verlorenen Posten stehen! Wichtig ist nunmal was die Breite Masse will und nicht ein paar wenige!
Es ist ganz klar das die meisten für die Prüfung sind und da sollten sich einige mal unterordnen, es bringt nämlich nix über Jahre immer wieder den selben Senf zu schreiben wenn doch klar ist das die Anglerschaft keine ungeprüften haben will!!!


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

warum müssen in d die einfachsten sachen immer verkompliziert werden?

antonio


----------



## labralehn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Auch in spezieller Fischkunde finde ich das, weiß ich auch.
> 
> *Mein Thema ist die Prüfung: zeige mir mal, wo ich das in den Prüfungsfragen finde- denn lernen tut man rein für die Prüfung. *
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf, 
in den Prüfungsfragen und in der Prüfung selber, werden die Unterscheidungsmerkmale verschiedener Fischarten abgefragt. 

Hast Du die Prüfung schon hinter dir?


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Die Diskusion kommt hier im Board immer wieder und auch so eine ähnliche Umfrage hatten wir schon, mit dem selben ergebniss! Sogar Leute die keinen FS haben sprechen sich klar für Lehrgang + Prüfung aus! So langsam sollten mal die Gegner einsehen das sie mit ihrer Meinung auf einsamen verlorenen Posten stehen! Wichtig ist nunmal was die Breite Masse will und nicht ein paar wenige!
> Es ist ganz klar das die meisten für die Prüfung sind und da sollten sich einige mal unterordnen, es bringt nämlich nix über Jahre immer wieder den selben Senf zu schreiben wenn doch klar ist das die Anglerschaft keine ungeprüften haben will!!!



das hat wie gesagt nichts mit verlorenem posten zu tun.
und wie gesagt die aussagekraft solch einer umfrage ist immer mit vorsicht zu genießen.
das ergebnis hätte ich dir voraussagen können.
wenn man die umfrage anders gestaltet oder andere/erweiterte personenkreise einschließt, kann das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.
warum ist denn die mehrheit dafür?
einige sind ja wenigstens ehrlich.
die häufigste begründung ist der gewässerneid.
das tierschutzargument dürfte auch nicht ziehen, denn es ist ja auch ohne prüfung möglich.
und das argument mit vandalen am wasser hat mit ner prüfung gar nichts zu tun, sonst müßte bei der masse von geprüften an unseren gewässer fast alles problemlos ablaufen.

antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@LOCHi
liegt bei mir einfach daran...dass ich nicht glaube,wir Deutsche wären soviel blöder in der Birne wie die meisten unserer europäischen Nachbarn. |supergri

PS: einsehen?komme aus BB...da geht es ohne. #h


----------



## labralehn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Die Diskusion kommt hier im Board immer wieder und auch so eine ähnliche Umfrage hatten wir schon, mit dem selben ergebniss! Sogar Leute die keinen FS haben sprechen sich klar für Lehrgang + Prüfung aus! So langsam sollten mal die Gegner einsehen das sie mit ihrer Meinung auf einsamen verlorenen Posten stehen! Wichtig ist nunmal was die Breite Masse will und nicht ein paar wenige!
> Es ist ganz klar das die meisten für die Prüfung sind und da sollten sich einige mal unterordnen, es bringt nämlich nix über Jahre immer wieder den selben Senf zu schreiben wenn doch klar ist das die Anglerschaft keine ungeprüften haben will!!!



die Prüfung, wie sie im Moment ist, hat mit einer Fischereiprüfung nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Hier geht es anscheind nur darum, dass die Vereine, welche die Vorbereitungskurse abhalten, Geld in ihre Kassen bekommen.

Wieso kann ich mir nicht einfach die Unterlagen besorgen und mir den theoretischen Teil im Selbststudium durchlesen.

Die 4h praktischen Teil könnte man an einem Forellenteich abhalten mit direktem Angeln und anschliessendem Versorgen der Fische, filetieren usw.

Denn in der Prüfung selber wird nur der theoretische und nicht auch der praktische Teil abgefragt.

Das war früher, soweit mir bekannt, noch anders, da gab es 2 Teile, einen theoretischen und einen praktischen Teil bei der Prüfung.

Und nun frage ich mich, welcher Teil fällt beim Angeln mehr ins Gewicht?
Der theoretische oder der praktische Teil


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Durch die Prüfung werden nur viele Kräfte gebunden, um sinnlose Theorie für die Prüfung in Theoriekursen zu lehren, statt - wie es ohne Prüfung dann möglich wäre - den Leuten das Angeln in der Praxis beizubringen.

*Gerade weil ich für eine gute, praxisnahe Ausbildung der Angler bin, bin ich dagegen, die wenigen Kräfte für sinnlosen Theoriescheixx zu verschwenden, der durch gesetzliche Prüfungen notwendig wird.... *

Ich bin dankbar für die, die zugeben dass es ihnen nur um die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl geht und die da ehrlich sind..

Denn dazu brauchts nunmal schon gar keine gesetzliche Prüfung, jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter entscheidet doch nach wie vor selber, wen er ans Wasser lässt..

Es ist - wie so oft beim Angeln und bei Anglern - der reine Fisch- und Gewäserneid, der da vernünftige Regelungen und eine vernünftige, praktische Ausbildung verhindert..


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die Fischerprüfung schon in Frage stellt, müsste man dann die Jägerprüfung nicht auch auf den Waffenschein reduzieren? Oder haben Fischerprüfungsgegner dabei mehr Bedenken?



Immer diese Vergleiche.Ein Waffenschein reicht nicht aus,um mal draußen im Wald bissl rumzuballern.Sollte besser auch so bleiben. 

Bei der Jagd geht es teilweise um hochentwickelte Säugetiere!

Bei uns lediglich um Fische.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich habe mit "JA" gestimmt, es sollte in den Vorbereitungskursen mehr auf die Praxis geachtet werden, wir haben damals nur gelernt, wie man eine Schwimmerrute zusammenstellt, auch wurden diverse Knoten gelehrt. 
Ach ja, einen Fisch haben wir auch ausgenommen.
Die Fischerprüfung besteht eigentlich jeder, wenn er nur den Fragenkatalog durcharbeitet, die Fragen einfach auswendig lernt. 
Es wäre vielleicht auch sinnvoll einen praktischen Teil ablegen zu müssen. Wie man z. B. eine Spinnrute auf Hecht zusammenstellt, auf was hier speziell geachtet werden muss usw. 
Als Fischereiaufseher habe ich auch schon öfters schmunzeln müssen, wenn diverse Angler die Pose einfach fest angeknotet hatten, oder einfach den Stopper vergessen haben, sie wunderten sich, wieso die Pose nicht stehen blieb.  

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@Purist zu Waffenschein/ Jägerprüfung:
Hast Du schon mal gelesen, dass jemand mit dem Angelhaken getötet wurde???? Insofern hinkt der Vergleich doch beträchtlich...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

und warum muß geprüft werden wie ich eine spinnrute auf hecht zusammenstelle?
vielleicht bin ich ja gar kein spinnangler oder was passiert gravierendes wenn ich es nicht kann, was eine prüfung rechtfertigen würde?

antonio


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



labralehn schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,
> in den Prüfungsfragen und in der Prüfung selber, werden die Unterscheidungsmerkmale verschiedener Fischarten abgefragt.
> 
> Hast Du die Prüfung schon hinter dir?


 
Ich bin am 16.11. diesen Jahres in Baden-Württemberg dabei, insofern weiß ich über unser Bundesland sehr genau Bescheid...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## überläufer87 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ganz klar JA. Bin sogar dafür die Prüfung umfangreicher und schwerer zu machen . Schaut man sich an was für Menschen angeblich einen Angelschein haben ohne jetzt Rassenfeindlich zu werden, so fallen doch immer wieder spezielle Minderheiten auf die sich weder an Schonzeit noch an MindesMaße halten können und wollen. Gibt da sicherlich auch eininge dir nicht zur Minderheit zählen ganz klar . Deshalb sollte man lieber Hirn vor Masse zum Angeln berechtigen. Der Jagdschein wird einem auch nicht geschenkt ,ganz im Gegenteil es heißt nicht um sonst das "grüne Abitur" genauso sollte es beim Angeln auch sein.


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ antonio

Hier sollte man sich nicht festlegen, was für eine Zusammenstellung geprüft werden soll, es war halt nur ein Beispiel von mir. Ich finde, bei einer praxisbezogenen Prüfung sieht man, ob der Prüfling es kapiert hat die verschienden Montagen, oder Ruten zusammenstellen zu können.
Bei der Jägerprüfung wird ja auch die Waffenhandhabung geprüft.
Als Angler muss man mit dem Gerät umgehen können.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> Ganz klar JA. Bin sogar dafür die Prüfung umfangreicher und schwerer zu machen . Schaut man sich an was für Menschen angeblich einen Angelschein haben ohne jetzt Rassenfeindlich zu werden, so fallen doch immer wieder spezielle Minderheiten auf die sich weder an Schonzeit noch an MindesMaße halten können und wollen.
> 
> ja und diese ganzen "vandalen" haben in der regel nen schein mit prüfung und was nutzt es?
> das einhalten von regeln bekommt man mit ner prüfung nicht gebacken, da helfen nur effektive kontrollen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> Schaut man sich an was für Menschen angeblich einen Angelschein haben ohne jetzt Rassenfeindlich zu werden, so fallen doch immer wieder spezielle Minderheiten auf die sich weder an Schonzeit noch an MindesMaße halten können und wollen.



Auch an dich die Frage: wird sich dieses Verhalten bei jenen Kandidaten nach der Prüfung ändern. #d


Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> @ antonio
> 
> Hier sollte man sich nicht festlegen, was für eine Zusammenstellung geprüft werden soll, es war halt nur ein Beispiel von mir. Ich finde, bei einer praxisbezogenen Prüfung sieht man, ob der Prüfling es kapiert hat die verschienden Montagen, oder Ruten zusammenstellen zu können.
> Bei der Jägerprüfung wird ja auch die Waffenhandhabung geprüft.
> ...



hört doch mal auf mit dem jagdvergleich du willst doch nicht allen ernstes den umgang mit ner waffe und den mit ner angel vergleichen?

antonio


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Die Jagd ist sicher was anderes, aber ich bleibe dabei, dass der Angler den Umgang mit der Angel usw. beherrschen sollte.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> das klarste ja aller zeiten.
> in meinen augen sollte man die prüfungen sogar verstärken.
> wenn ich sehe was für vögel teilweise am wasser mit abenteuerlichen vorgehensweise fischen versuchen zu fangen und zu töten kommt mir das kalte grausen.
> innhaltlich sollte viel genauer ausgebildet werden und zwar am wasser.
> ...



Hätte nie gedacht, dass wir mal einer Meinung sind.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## überläufer87 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Erstens schrecken schwere Prüfungen ,Dummköpfe ab. Zweitens ,jemand der kaum deutsch spricht und komplizierte Fachausdrücke liest wird sicher nicht bestehen. > ggf. ein Ansporn deutsch zu lernen.!!Stichwort ; schon was gefangen ? Antwort: ich nix wissen! Mal vom Umgang und dem Waffenrecht bei der Jagdscheinprüfung abgesehen ,die restlichen Themen würde ich auch gerne beim Angelschein sehen. Mal von der Problematik Prüfung oder nicht abgesehen ich war schon immer ein Verfechter des Reviersystemes beim Angeln .  Das nur mal am Rande. Im übrigen werde ich mir aus gennanter Problematik und anhaltender Verschmutzung keine Jahreskarte mehr für den Rhein kaufen sonder lieber in ein privaten Verein gehen der einen neben Fluss des Rheins gepachtet hat. Ob es dort besser ist ? Vom Menschlichen und Verständniss ganz klar JA. Na dann Petri


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

und das kann er dann mit ner prüfung?
schau mal in die praxis.
und was passiert wenn er es mal nicht beherrscht?
rechtfertigt das ne zwangsprüfung?

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Durch die Prüfung werden nur viele Kräfte gebunden, um sinnlose Theorie für die Prüfung in Theoriekursen zu lehren, statt - wie es ohne Prüfung dann möglich wäre - den Leuten das Angeln in der Praxis beizubringen.

*Gerade weil ich für eine gute, praxisnahe Ausbildung der Angler bin, bin ich dagegen, die wenigen Kräfte für sinnlosen Theoriescheixx zu verschwenden, der durch gesetzliche Prüfungen notwendig wird.... *

Ich bin dankbar für die, die zugeben dass es ihnen nur um die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl geht und die da ehrlich sind..

Denn dazu brauchts nunmal schon gar keine gesetzliche Prüfung, jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter entscheidet doch nach wie vor selber, wen er ans Wasser lässt..

Es ist - wie so oft beim Angeln und bei Anglern -* der reine Fisch- und Gewässerneid,* der da vernünftige Regelungen und eine vernünftige, praktische Ausbildung verhindert..


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ überläufer

wenn die abschreckung da wäre dann hätten wir die "dummköpfe" nicht am wasser.

aja nur wer deutsch spricht kann angeln?

antonio


----------



## überläufer87 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

nein antonio habe ich nicht gesagt. Übrigens, ich angel sehr sehr gerne in Italien . Um dies aber zu können bzw. zu wollen habe ich italienisch gelernt um nicht mit schlechtem Beispiel vorran zugehen . Bin sogar bei pescaok und dort gerne gesehen. Der Schlüssel zu einem Land ist finde ich immer erst die Sprache , und dann das essen


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Deswegen sollte ja mehr auf die Praxis geachtet werden im Vorbereitungslehrgang. 
Wenn der Angler es nicht beherrschen sollte, eine Raubfisch-Spinnrute zusammenzustellen, dann lernt er aus dem Fehler, den er gemacht hat. Er lässt z. B. das Stahlvorfach weg. 

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> nein antonio habe ich nicht gesagt. Übrigens, ich angel sehr sehr gerne in Italien . Um dies aber zu können bzw. zu wollen habe ich italienisch gelernt um nicht mit schlechtem Beispiel vorran zugehen . Bin sogar bei pescaok und dort gerne gesehen. Der Schlüssel zu einem Land ist finde ich immer erst die Sprache , und dann das essen



stimme ich zu nur das hat nix mit ner notwendigkeit einer prüfung zum angeln zu tun.

antonio


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ alexander

er lernt und läßt dann das stahlvorfach weg.
ich weiß nicht was du meinst.
und nochmal was rechtfertigt an deinen argumenten ne zwangsprüfung?

antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn die abschreckung da wäre dann hätten wir die "dummköpfe" nicht am wasser.



Was ich nicht verstehe...Zustände wie beschrieben,gerade im westlichen Teil von D passieren trotz Prüfungspflicht! Wie kann ich diese PF fordern,obwohl sie ja scheinbar nicht geeignet ist eben jene Zustände zu verhindern. #c


Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

so ist es.
man sollte die energie für lehrgänge prüfungen etc. in ein funktionierendes kontrollsystem stecken, dann könnte ein schuh draus werden.
und an alle die für eine verschärfte prüfung sind, wären die dann auch bereit die prüfung noch mal abzulegen?

antonio


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Vor allem gibt es (von fast allen hier im Forum bestätigt) viel zu wenig Kontrollen. *Theoretisch* kann es sich bei der Masse der Vandalen, um Schwarzangler handeln. Und wenn nicht: hat die Prüfung was bewirkt???? Also kein Argument.

Aber langsam nähern wir uns dem Kern des Problems: es soll nicht nur die Anzahl der Angler beschränkt werden, sie sollen am besten Deutsche (trifft ja "leider" für viele der zitierten Osteuropäer- Spätaussiedler- zu) sein und auf jeden Fall ordentlich die deutsche Sprache beherrschen (sonst besteht man die Prüfung kaum). 

Manchmal ist nicht nur auf RTL II Fremdschämen angesagt...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## m1ndgam3 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ne, ich bin automechaniker mit 1300 euro netto. und ich erspar mir meine wünsche und hobbies. dafür geh ich ned sinnlos am we zum saufen und fahr auch ned in urlaub


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Klares NEIN zur Prüfung.

Dafür ist mir das Thema Fischfang einfach zu banal.
Verantwortungsvolles Handeln beim Angeln ist keine Frage der abgelegten 
Prüfung sondern immer vom eigenen Denken abhängig.Fehlts,salopp gesagt am Kopfinhalt bleiben auch trotz Prüfung Madendosen am Gewässer liegen,werden untermaßige Zettis gestreckt bis es für die Tüte passt und Schonzeiten an persönlich interpretierte Zeitzonen angepasst....z.Z.überwiegend durch geprüfte Angler praktiziert.

Wer mental auf "Wildsau"gepolt ist,wird das auch mit abgelegter Prüfung sein.


----------



## chris1990 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

hallo also ich hab ja letztes Jahr meine  Fischerprüfung abgelegt und ich muss sagen wir hatten einer der so gut wie kein deutsch kannte der hat bei der Prüfung dann einen Dolmetscher glaub ich bei der Prüfung gehabt wo ich schon öfters bei uns in Mainz angeln wahr hab ich sehr oft Osteuropäer getroffen wollte mich mit denen unterhalten dann haben die gefragt ob ich russich kann ich sagte nein aber mein Vater war da der Russich kann und die Deutsche Sprache auch gut beherrscht 

mfg chris


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> @ alexander
> 
> er lernt und läßt dann das stahlvorfach weg.
> ich weiß nicht was du meinst.
> ...



Du hast ja selber gefragt: "Was ist, wenn er es nicht beherrscht?"(sinngemäß). Das war halt nur wieder ein Beispiel von mir.  
Betrachten wir mal das Rechtliche. Sollte ein Angler nicht über Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, eingefriedeter Bezirk ... und und und Bescheid wissen, so etwas kann man nur mit Hilfe einer Prüfung feststellen. Da können wir noch vom 100sten ins 1000ste kommen, es führt an einer Prüfung kein Weg vorbei. Zu Deiner Frage, ob ich bereit wäre eine verschärfte Prüfung abzulegen, meine Antwort, ganz klares JA. 

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Schonzeiten und Schonmaße sind bei uns höchstens marginal Thema in Pflichtkurs und Prüfung- und letztlich ist sowieso das relevant, was der Erlaubnisschein für das konkrete Gewässer vorschreibt. Und das kann durchaus abweichen von den Regelungen im Bundesland...

Ich frage mich bei der ganzen Diskussion, warum das z.B. in Frankreich ohne Prüfung funktioniert- bessere oder intelligentere Menschen, akzeptierte Anarchie oder was ist da anders? Stichwort Regelwut?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ Olaf

Es gibt aber auch andere rechtliche Aspekte, die der Angler beachten muss.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## fogman (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Aber als Normalbürger habe ich auch rechtliche Aspekte, die ich beachten muss. Muss ich deshalb eine Bürgerprüfung ablegen? (Ja, genau: Das ist genauso populistisch wie der Vergleich mit der Jagdprüfung oder dem Führerschein)

Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, daß ich den Salmon hinter mir habe und wäre nicht bereit in zwei Jahren oder so eine weitere, verschärfte Prüfung abzulegen. Einfach weil ich weiß, daß ich schlau genug bin, mich selbst auf dem laufenden zu halten. Nochmal Kohle und Zeit investieren, für noch einen Wisch den ich dann mit mir rumschleppen muß - nein Danke!


----------



## Fin (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Muss aber auch zugeben das meine Sportfischerprüfung bei weitem nicht sooooo schlecht war, wie einige andere hier von ihrer berichten. Den kompletten Lehrgang auf den Fragenkatalog zu reduzieren ist auch falsch. Die Prüfung bestand aus zwei praktischen(Gerätekunde/Wurfübung) und einem theoretischen Teil (Fragenkatalog). Und alle haben gesehen wie ein Fisch waidgerecht getötet und ausgenommen wird. Der Lehrgangsleiter hat auch nicht nur den Fragenkatalog runter gerattert, ich fands daher recht interessant. 

Meine Mutter, Schwester und mein Bruder sind vor einigen Wochen geprüft wurden und wirklich geändert hat sich ehrlich gesagt nichts. Natürlich haben wir Wurfübungen im Garten gemacht, die Fragen gelernt und über den ganzen Kram intensiv gesprochen, ihr Grundwissen hat sich deutlich erweitert, weil es halt gemacht werden musste. Ein "besserer" Angler wird man dadurch natürlich nicht! Und ich selber konnte einiges davon auch nicht mehr richtig beantworten  

Und die ganze Panikmache über das evtl. Fischchaos am Wasser liegt wohl eher an der subjektiven Wahrnehmung. Ich kann genauso schlechte Story über geprüfte Angler erzählen. Vor der Prüfung waren meine Geschwister in Meck Pomm an der Sude mit dem Tourischein Unterwegs. Mein Bruder ging mit kleinen Gummiködern auf Barschjagd und fing recht häufig winzige Hechtschniepel (20-30cm). Ein paar Meter weiter ging ein Vereinsangeln von statten, da beschwerte sich auch gleich ein älterer Angler(Stipper) über meinen Bruder "er soll die Hechte abknüppeln" und schüttelete den Kopf und drohte mit der Faust. Man hatte Angst, das es Schwarzangler waren und rief "EY HABT IHR NEN SCHEIN?". Der ganze Verein versenkte gefühlte 100Tonnen Futter im Fluß und hinterließ am Ende des Tages eine riesige Müllstrecke: Madendosen, Schnüre, Haken, Futtermischungen, die einen nur wütend machte. Soviel zu "geprüften Anglern".


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Es gibt aber auch andere rechtliche Aspekte, die der Angler beachten muss.



Mir fällt da kein einziger "Aspekt" ein, der eine Prüfung rechtfertigen würde. 

Schau dir mal die Prüfungsfragen zum Recht z.B. in Bayern durch! 

Wenn du Schonzeiten und die Sachen welche in erster Linie für Gewässerwarte und Vereinsvorstände relevant sind (für welche Fischarten man eine Genehmigung zum Aussetzen braucht, Pachtverträge, Koppelfischerei, Hegepflicht etc.) wegstreichst dann bleibt da eigentlich nichts mehr übrig was man nicht in 2-3 Sätzen zusammengefasst auf einem Erlaubnisschein abdrucken könnte.


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hi Franz,

du hast schon recht, dass die Rechstvorschriften zu umfassend sind. Deine aufgezählten Punkte interessieren nach der Prüfung keinen mehr. 
Aber muss man als Angler nicht die Fische kennen? ...
Oder soll man ganz einfach die im Gewässer vorkommenden Fische auf den Erlaubnisscheinen abbilden?

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Fin schrieb:


> Den kompletten Lehrgang auf den Fragenkatalog zu reduzieren ist auch falsch. Die Prüfung bestand aus zwei praktischen(Gerätekunde/Wurfübung) und einem theoretischen Teil (Fragenkatalog). Und alle haben gesehen wie ein Fisch waidgerecht getötet und ausgenommen wird.


 Da hast Du mehr bekommen als wir in BW- Literatur hebt die relevanten (=für die Prüfung) in rot hervor, der Hinweis auf Prüfungsstoff im Kurs kommt regelmäßig. Inzwischen lesen wir nicht die Bücher, sondern machen nur immer wieder die Prüfungsfragen. Ich lese keine Antworten mehr, ich weiß inzwischen so, wo ich das Kreuz (oder die Kreuze, wie freundlicherweise auf dem Prüfungsbogen stehen wird) setzen muss.

Angel in der Hand, Wurfübung, "echte" Gerätekunde (Spinn-, Grund-, Posenrute etc.) Fehlanzeige. Das Töten und Ausnehmen wurde bei uns gezeigt- die Regel ist das nicht.

Wird lustig, wenn einige meiner Mitstreiter dann ohne vorherige Angelerfahrung (Frankreich ist um die Ecke) mit Schein am Wasser stehen...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Oder soll man ganz einfach die im Gewässer vorkommenden Fische auf den Erlaubnisscheinen abbilden?


 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich auch mit bestandenem Schein ein Bestimmungsbuch in der Tasche haben werde, denn Aland und Döbel kann ich noch nicht sicher unterscheiden mit Schein. Und sicher auch etliche mit Fischerprüfung vor längerer Zeit nicht...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## labralehn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Ich bin am 16.11. diesen Jahres in Baden-Württemberg dabei, insofern weiß ich über unser Bundesland sehr genau Bescheid...
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Hallo Olaf,

aja ok, dann machst du ja erst den Schein.
Ich wünsche Dir eine erfolgreiche Prüfung.

Aber bitte woher weist Du über BaWü genau bescheid?
Mit seinen vielen Angelvereinen und seinen teilweise seltsamen Regulierungen.
Ja Du wirst Dich noch wundern, wenn Du das erste Mal hier in BaWü endlich angeln darfst.

Schonmaß und und Schonzeit ist selbst am Neckar sehr unterschiedlich und da haben Angler denkbar schlechte Karten, wenn sie mit dem Wissen der Prüfung zum erstem Mal am Neckar angeln gehen.

Hier sollte jeder die Erlaubniskarten genauestens begutachten.
Um hier nicht ins offene Messer zu rennen.

Gelesen, gehört, gesehen oder woher hast Du Deine Weisheiten, die du hier gepostet hast?

Wie willst Du denn als noch nicht Inhaber eines gesetzlich verordneten Scheins zum Angeln hier alles wissen?

Ok vielleicht hast du mal im Ausland geangelt.

Gut dann hoffe ich mal du konntest alle Fische sicher anlanden ... aber warum machst Du dann überhaupt eine Prüfung?

Weil es Plicht ist oder weil man ohne den Schein hier in DE nicht legal angeln darf?


----------



## labralehn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich auch mit bestandenem Schein ein Bestimmungsbuch in der Tasche haben werde, denn Aland und Döbel kann ich noch nicht sicher unterscheiden mit Schein. Und sicher auch etliche mit Fischerprüfung vor längerer Zeit nicht...
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Fang erst mal einen Döbel dann unterhalten wir uns hier weiter.
Aber bitte mit Foto, dann schauen wir mal, ob du mit Recht und Fug den Fischereischein erhalten hast, ist es ein Aland dann sollte man dir den Schein aberkennen. da Du die Fische nicht wirklich kennst bzw. den anderen hier unterstellst, sie könnten dies nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Hi Franz,
> 
> du hast schon recht, dass die Rechstvorschriften zu umfassend sind. Deine aufgezählten Punkte interessieren nach der Prüfung keinen mehr.
> Aber muss man als Angler nicht die Fische kennen? ...
> ...



Ein Faltblatt mit den am häufigst vorkommenden Arten, wäre eine Möglichkeit oder entsprechende "Fischtafeln" am Gewässer. 

Man kann das aber auch einfach in die Verantwortung der Angler legen. Hat man sich einen geschützten Fisch angeeignet gibts ne Strafe. Ist man unsicher ob der Fisch geschützt ist oder nicht, eigenet man ihn sich halt nicht an an oder geht das Risiko ein bestraft zu werden. 

Und dass geprüfte Angler Fische sicher bestimmen können, ist auch mehr Wunsch als Realität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mir fällt da kein einziger "Aspekt" ein, der eine Prüfung rechtfertigen würde.
> 
> Schau dir mal die Prüfungsfragen zum Recht z.B. in Bayern durch!
> 
> Wenn du Schonzeiten und die Sachen welche in erster Linie für Gewässerwarte und Vereinsvorstände relevant sind (für welche Fischarten man eine Genehmigung zum Aussetzen braucht, Pachtverträge, Koppelfischerei, Hegepflicht etc.) wegstreichst dann bleibt da eigentlich nichts mehr übrig was man nicht in 2-3 Sätzen zusammengefasst auf einem Erlaubnisschein abdrucken könnte.


Sagt ein Ausbilder!!!


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



labralehn schrieb:


> Schonmaß und und Schonzeit ist selbst am Neckar sehr unterschiedlich und da haben Angler denkbar schlechte Karten, wenn sie mit dem Wissen der Prüfung zum erstem Mal am Neckar angeln gehen.
> 
> Hier sollte jeder die Erlaubniskarten genauestens begutachten.
> Um hier nicht ins offene Messer zu rennen.
> ...


 
Soviel zu ersten
Olaf


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



labralehn schrieb:


> Fang erst mal einen Döbel dann unterhalten wir uns hier weiter.
> Aber bitte mit Foto, dann schauen wir mal, ob du mit Recht und Fug den Fischereischein erhalten hast, ist es ein Aland dann sollte man dir den Schein aberkennen. da Du die Fische nicht wirklich kennst bzw. den anderen hier unterstellst, sie könnten dies nicht.


 
Und Du entscheidest dann- oder machen wir eine Umfrage, um zu sehen, wieviel Scheine noch einzuziehen sind?#h

Witzige Vorstellung...
Olaf


----------



## Purist (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bei der ganzen Diskussion, warum das z.B. in Frankreich ohne Prüfung funktioniert- bessere oder intelligentere Menschen, akzeptierte Anarchie oder was ist da anders? Stichwort Regelwut?



Dafür gibt es mindestens drei Ursachen: Beamtentum/Regelwut (brav gefördert durch unseren Liberalismus, der auf der Kleinstaaterei fußt, als es noch kein einheitliches Deutschland gab) spielt, neben dem Mißtrauen des Staates gegenüber seiner Bürger, gewiss eine Hauptrolle. 

Hinzu kommt "Naturschutz" (u.a. durch die Nazis in Gesetzesform gebracht), Verliebtheit zur Natur, zu den Wiesen, dem Wald und wohl auch den Gewässern, den lieben Tierchen. Das ist speziell in Deutschland so ausgeprägt, weil wir, im EU Vergleich, ein enorm dicht besiedeltes Industrieland sind, wo die Natur immer einsteckt, egal wo. Jeder kann sich denken, wie es wäre wenn alleine 30 Millionen Deutsche an unseren Gewässern regelmäßig angeln würden, momentan sind es (angeblich) 5 Millionen. 

Dann kommt noch die deutsche Vereinsmeierei. Es ist schon interessant was sich einst aus Kriegsveteranengrüppchen, hinüber zu Schützenvereinen (direkte Nachfolger der Veteranenverbände) bis zum Kleingärtner da bei uns etabliert hat. Dort wird natürlich alles geregelt, Recht und Ordnung muss sein! 

Genauer gesagt, in anbetracht unserer Geschichte ist es nur eine typisch deutsche Angelegenheit, dass wir geprüft werden und nicht, wie in den Niederlanden, ein kleiner Wisch mit Verhaltensregelungen und Infos reicht, um jemanden angeln zu lassen.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich bin für eine Prüfungspflicht. Alleine die Tatsache sich die Materie und Themen  Angeln, Fische, Kreatur, Gesetze, Umwelt, Sauberkeit usw. Anzuhören denke ich gibt den einen oder anderen Angler einen Denkanstoß sich am Wasser richtig zu verhalten.

Das das nicht immer klappt hat damit nichts zu tun. Siehe auch Führerschein. Trotz Prüfung fahren genug Leute bei Rot über die Ampel.

Vielleicht sollte der Inhalt der Ausbildung und der Prüfungsinhalt überdacht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Vielleicht sollte es endlich ne vernünftige praktische Ausbildung geben, was nur geht, wenn man die Lehrkräfte nicht für den sinnlosen Theoriekram brauchen würde.

Sondern wenn die rauskönnten und das Angeln den Aspiranten in der Praxis zeigen..

*Eine sinnlose gesetzliche Theorieprüfung verhindert eine vernünftige Ausbildung der Angler in der Praxis..*


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Das wäre mir sehr lieb und sicherlich sinnvoller als der aktuelle Ablauf zumindest in BW.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

B-W?
 Brauchste nur das Eingangsposting lesen..
Mein Beileid - hier in B-W musste alles lernen - bloss nix übers Angeln.........


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ja die bösen Stipper mit ihren 10.000litern futter,dann noch die Carpangler mit ihren Boilies und Zelten und rumgepiepe,ganz zu schweigen von Aalanglern die schon tausende grundbleie verloren haben,dann noch die Gummiangler/Kunstköder die die Gewässer mit Weichmachern und Krebseregern verseuchen,dazu noch die Vorstände die aus 95% Deutschlands ein großen Forellenpuff gemacht haben weil sie alles in ihre Vereinsteiche kippen,ganz zu schweigen von wirklichen Forellenpuffs reinkippen und rausfangen man Angelt ja nicht aus Spaß,nein weil man die Natur geniessen und schützen will,das rauskippen der Forellen vor die Posen ist da ja nebensache...ach ich könnte noch lange lange weiter machen.

Das alles von 95% geprüften Anglern,die meinen sich selbst so zu strangulieren bis das Angeln im Namen der Tiere der Natur und überhaupt besser Verboten wird.

Weil nur wenn was Verboten ist,kann keiner mehr fehler machen die er anderen ankreidet,oder angekreidet kriegt.

Und mit dem Verbot,fällt auch die frage weg ob Prüfung Ja oder Nein,so kann keiner mehr was falsches anstellen.





Weiter machen,und bitte nicht auf dieses Posting antworten.

Danke!

#h


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ein Faltblatt mit den am häufigst vorkommenden Arten, wäre eine Möglichkeit oder entsprechende "Fischtafeln" am Gewässer.
> 
> Man kann das aber auch einfach in die Verantwortung der Angler legen. Hat man sich einen geschützten Fisch angeeignet gibts ne Strafe. Ist man unsicher ob der Fisch geschützt ist oder nicht, eigenet man ihn sich halt nicht an an oder geht das Risiko ein bestraft zu werden.
> 
> Und dass geprüfte Angler Fische sicher bestimmen können, ist auch mehr Wunsch als Realität.



Stell Dir mal folgende Situation vor:

Ein Angler fängt einen Fisch, den er nicht kennt, nun muss er die Infotafeln aufsuchen, oder im Faltblatt rumblättern, während der Fisch im Gras umherzappelt. Wäre das waidgerecht, bzw. tierschutzrechtlich in Ordnung. Ich möchte jetzt keine C&R Diskussion.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Noch im Wasser bestimmen oder sicherheitshalber freilassen? Zumal ja noch die u.U. abweichenden Mindestmaße und eventuelle Schonzeiten zu prüfen sind?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Purist (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte es endlich ne vernünftige praktische Ausbildung geben, was nur geht, wenn man die Lehrkräfte nicht für den sinnlosen Theoriekram brauchen würde.
> 
> Sondern wenn die rauskönnten und das Angeln den Aspiranten in der Praxis zeigen..
> 
> *Eine sinnlose gesetzliche Theorieprüfung verhindert eine vernünftige Ausbildung der Angler in der Praxis..*



Eine "vernünftige" Ausbildung, ist in meinen Augen eine Kostenfrage. Wer ist bereit für einen solchen Lehrgang 1000€ aufwärts hinzulegen?
Praxis soll ja angeblich in den Vereinen vermittelt werden, was z.T. ja auch geschieht. Wer in keinen Verein will, tappt eben nach der Prüfung etwas im dunkeln, für den Rest gibt's Literatur oder das Internet.

Meiner Ansicht nach kann man in einer praxisbezogenen Ausbildung auch allenfalls die Grundlagen vermitteln. Die wirklich wichtigen Dinge erarbeitet sich jeder von uns, wenn er seine 5-10 Jahre häufig (auch alleine) am Wasser ist und Erfahrungen selber sammelt. Es ist nun einmal etwas völlig anderes mit einer Stipprute loszuziehen, mit Hölzl einen Aal am Tag aus dem Wurzelwerk unter einem Baum zu holen oder Schleppfischen zu gehen. 
Knotenkunde, Montagen, selbst das Auswerfen wird nicht selten in der Theorie ohnehin bereits gelehrt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Knotenkunde, Montagen, selbst das Auswerfen wird nicht selten in der Theorie ohnehin bereits gelehrt


Siehe Eingangsposting..

Das wichtigste fürs Angeln konnte ich meinen Neffen an nem halben Tag am Wasser beibringen - den Rest, da hast Du recht, bringt eh nur die Praxis..

Und ein halber Tag kostet bei Dir 1000 Euro??
Hab den falschen Job........

Solange aber die Lehrer für sinnlose Theorie eingesetzt werden wegen gesetzlicher theoretischer Zwangsprüfung, kann man lange von einer guten praktischen Ausbildung für Angler träumen..........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Stell Dir mal folgende Situation vor:
> 
> Ein Angler fängt einen Fisch, den er nicht kennt, nun muss er die Infotafeln aufsuchen, oder im Faltblatt rumblättern, während der Fisch im Gras umherzappelt. Wäre das waidgerecht, bzw. tierschutzrechtlich in Ordnung. Ich möchte jetzt keine C&R Diskussion.
> 
> ...



Betrifft aber geprüfte wie ungeprüfte Angler.Glaube aber kaum das man als vollkommen Unwissender mal eben ein Hobby wählt.So ganz ohne eigene Initiative oder Vorabwissen/Info geht man höchstens zum Klo|supergriMan möchte ja schliesslich wissen wohin man sein sauer verdientes Geld trägt.Schau mal zurück...wieviel Fischarten kanntest du vor der Prüfung?Doch wohl eher mehr als nur 2 ?Und bei Exoten oder Hybriden nutzt
dir selbst als passionierter mit Prüfung selbige nicht wirklich viel...Erfahrung schon eher.

Diese Horrorszenarien der Invasionsartig einfallenden,unwissenden Ungeprüften inkl.Gemetzel+Quälerei verweise ich mal ins Reich der Fabeln.

Interessierten muss man meistens nicht viel beibringen..das erledigen die meist im Vorfeld.Gesunde Neugier halt.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Stell Dir mal folgende Situation vor:
> 
> Ein Angler fängt einen Fisch, den er nicht kennt, nun muss er die Infotafeln aufsuchen, oder im Faltblatt rumblättern, während der Fisch im Gras umherzappelt. Wäre das waidgerecht, bzw. tierschutzrechtlich in Ordnung. Ich möchte jetzt keine C&R Diskussion.
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht weniger oder mehr waidgerecht, als wenn man als Gastangler nochmal in der Tageskarte nachschauen muss welches Schonmaß der zufällig am Tage gefangene Aal hat. 

Aber generell - ist es einfach das Problem des Anglers - er unterschreibt dafür dass er das Faltblatt vor Angelbeginn (Scheinerwerb) ließt. Tut er das nicht und wird erwischt - muss er die Konsequenzen tragen. Abgesehen davon ist das Beispiel viel zu abstrakt. 

Im Donaueinzugsgebiet gibt es ca. 70 Fischarten tatsächlich regelmäßig davon gefangen werden maximal 15 - diese bereiten in der Praxis kaum Schwierigkeiten. 

Kniffling in der Bestimmung wirds wenns um Arten wie Zope, Zobel usw. geht, aber wieoft fängt man sowas tatsächlich und hilft eine wie in meinem Fall vor 15 Jahren abgelegte Fischerprüfung dann am Tag X bei der Bestimmung? Ich meine nein.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Eingangsposting..
> 
> Das wichtigste fürs Angeln konnte ich meinen Neffen an nem halben Tag am Wasser beibringen - den Rest, da hast Du recht, bringt eh nur die Praxis..
> 
> ...



Das Wichtigste am Angeln - mmmhhh . Ist das nicht für jeden etwas anderes ?

Ich würde als Grundlagen ("Wichtigstes") folgendes aufzählen : Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch, waidgerechtes Verhalten , erkennen von den 10 häufigsten Fischarten an dem Gewässer welches beangelt wird , Auswahl des richtigen und zusammenpassenden Gerätes , Kenntnisse von Schonzeiten und Schonmassen und dann noch ganz allgemein "Rechte und Pflichten" von Anglern am Gewässer.

Das wäre aus meiner Sicht das Wichtigste.
Allein den erste Punkt (Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch) dürfte der eine sowieso schon intus haben - und manch einer nie lernen.
Von daher können 1-2 Tage ausreichen - und 5 Wochen zu wenig sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Also denn, dann eben Butter bei die Fische, wenn das Argumente für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung statt für eine praktische Ausbildung sein sollen:


> Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch


Lernt man also besser mit einer theoretischen Zwangsprüfung als in der Praxis am Wasser??



> Auswahl des richtigen und zusammenpassenden Gerätes


Ja, wie in Bayern, 50er Mono auf Hecht ist da die richtige Antwort...........



> erkennen von den 10 häufigsten Fischarten an dem Gewässer welches beangelt wird


Und an allen andern Gewässern darf man dann nicht angeln??



> Kenntnisse von Schonzeiten und Schonmassen


Die gesetzlichen stehen aufm Schein, Abweichungen für Gewässer auf Erlaubniskarte.
Welche genau willst Du da abprüfen?
Alle gesetzlichen aus einem Bundesland?
Aus ganz Deutschland?
Zusätzlich alle Gewässerregelungen?

Bei so  vielen unterscheidlichen Regelungen reicht schlicht der Satz:
Informier Dich .......
Schliesslich gilt die Prüfung bundesweit..



> "Rechte und Pflichten" von Anglern am Gewässer


Die gleichen laut Natur- und Tierschutzgesetze wie für jeden andern, ungeprüften Bürger auch.............


Franz ist z. B. ein super Angler, der zudem mit Leuten kann..

Statt dass der als mit denen raus kann um denen das Angeln in der Praxis zu zeigen, muss er sinnlosen Theoriekram lehren (50er Mono für Hecht als Beispiel, siehe oben)...
Lies Dir mal seine Postings hier durch - er ist nämlich der Praktiker, der als Ausbilder solchen Unsinn lehren muss, damit die Angler die Prüfung bestehen.......

Ich bleibe daher dabei:
*Wer die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung unterstützt, verhindert eine sinnvolle praktische Ausbildung.......................*


----------



## Wollebre (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

als ich 1961 mit dem Angeln angefangen bin hat sich noc niemand über Sportfischerprüfung Gedanken gemacht. Beim Amt Jahresangelschein für DM 3,50 gekauft und eine Bambusrute und spärliches Zubehör. Dann gings an die Weser. Sicherlich anfangs mehr als Schneider als mit Fisch nach Hause gekommen. Aber es war ein Lernprozess. Bei ältere Angler abgeschaut wie die es machen, diese und jene Angelbücher / -hefte gekauft. Internet gabs noch nicht wo man die "dümmsten" Fragen stellen konnte anstatt mal selbst die eigenen grauen Zellen zu aktivieren. Also musste hauptsächlich der eigene Hirnschmalz helfen - und hat geholfen! Wenn Angelknoten nicht gehalten haben, wurde so lange geübt bis die hielten. APs fürs Handy......man man wo sind wir hingekommen..... Gefangene Fische wurden schon damals nach dem Fang betäubt und mit Herz oder Kiemenschnitt versorgt. Das musste ich mir nicht für teures Geld vorbeten lassen!
Dann kam die Zeit wo einige Schlaumeier die Abzocke Sportfischerlehrgänge erfunden haben. Mir von Blinker ein Sonderheft gekauft und geschaut was da so gefordert wird. Nur zu der Zeit hatte ich mich schon ganz aufs Meeresfischen gestürzt und war auch Mitglied in einem Hochseeangelverein, was ich auch heute noch bin. Nur in dem schlauen Blinker Sonderheft stand nicht eine einzige Frage über Meeresfische!! Im übertragenen Sinn - was soll man einen Führerschein für PKW machen wenn man nur LKW fährt. Habe dann darauf verzichtet und das Angeln in deutsche Gewässer komplett eingestellt und bin lieber nach DK gefahren. Traurig nur das der VDSF jedes Jahr einen Obolus von meinem Beitrag kassiert.....
Als glücklicher Rentner setz ich mich heute in den Flieger und fliege nach Asien wo Angeln meist kein "Sport" ist sondern notwendige Nahrungsbeschaffung. Als ich erstmals in Indonesien war und nach so etwas wie Sportfischerprüfung oder amtliche Genehmigung fragte schaute man mich an als ob ich aus der Anstalt entlaufen bin.....
Kann einem in DK auch passieren....
In dem Sinn kämpft weiter Männer, und macht der Gängelei ein Ende, das zum Wohle von millionen von Angler. Ich drücke euch die Daumen, auch wenn mehr als langer Atem dafür benötigt wird. 

Wolfgang


----------



## LOCHI (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also denn, dann eben Butter bei die Fische, wenn das Argumente für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung statt für eine praktische Ausbildung sein sollen:
> 
> Lernt man also besser mit einer theoretischen Zwangsprüfung als in der Praxis am Wasser??
> 
> ...


Warum schließt das eine dass andere aus?


----------



## acker (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Theorie und Praxis gehören zusammen , das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.
Ich bin da ganz bei Thomas wenn er eine stärkere, praxisnahe Ausbildung der angehenden Angler bevorzugt.
In der Theorie gibt es sicherlich auch einige Punkte zu überdenken, bzw welche die durchaus vertieft werden könnten.
Probleme sehe ich da nur in der Umsetzung. 
Praxisnah ausbilden kann durchaus teuer / teurer werden , denn dadurch dürfte die Theorie nicht weniger werden.
Diese wird durchaus benötigt um ein gemeinsame Basis zu schaffen damit eine gleiche "Sprache" gesprochen werden kann . 

Der Vorbereitungskurs auf meine Angelprüfung ( so um 23 Jahre her ) war Goldwert, denn es wurden weit über das erforderliche Maß hinaus Wissen vermittelt und Bekanntschaften geknüpft die bis heute andauern .


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Warum schließt das eine dass andere aus?


Weil es sich in der Praxis täglich zeigt, weil zu wenig Ausbilder da sind, die für Theorieunfug verschlissen werden, so dass praktische Ausbildung IMMER nur vom Willen und Einsatz der Ausbilder abhängt.

Und das wird sich nicht ändern können, solange eine theoretische Zwangsprüfung vorgeschrieben ist - der Unsinn muss ja gelehrt werden - zu wenig Leute also weiterhin für die Praxis..........



> Aber es gibt eben genug vollhonk´s denen es garnicht ums "Praxis am Wasser lernen" geht, sondern nur ums Fischen, entnehmen, Randale u.s.w..


Genau, die machen heute die Prüfung ganz locker und werden dann auf die Gewässer losgelassen, wo sie wegen mangelnder Kontrollen (man braucht die Leute ja zur Ausbildung in sinnloser Theorie) treiben können was sie wollen..



> Alle Fischarten kann man nicht kennen aber sicher mehr als zehn! Wer keine 50 lernen kann hat pech(als beispiel)!


Man lernts eh nur in der Praxis - egal wie viele man vorher auf Bildern gezeigt kriegt.......
In der Praxis dafür schnell und gut..



> Schonzeiten der z.B. 50 gelernten Fischarten!


Welche Schonzeiten?
Die gesetzlichen vom jeweiligen Bundesland?
Die gesetzlichen aller16  Bundesländer (Prüfung gilt ja bundesweit)?
Die ganzen tausenden Sonderreglungen zusätzlich an einzenen Gewässern?
Und warum auswendig lernen, wenn sie eh aufm Schein stehen?

Ich bleibe also nach wie vor dabei:
*Wer die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung unterstützt, verhindert eine sinnvolle praktische Ausbildung....................... *


----------



## tofte (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

komisch,das soetwas in deutschland gebraucht und teilweise von anglern gefordert wird, in genug anderen lændern gibt es solch einen blødsinn nicht und dort sterben auch die fische nicht nach einem jahr einfach aus.einfach eine abgabe ist ok,aber noch trara mit pruefung und so? nein danke das halte ich fuer absoluten blødsinn.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum auswendig lernen, wenn sie eh aufm Schein stehen?
> 
> Ich bleibe also nach wie vor dabei:
> *Wer die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung unterstützt, verhindert eine sinnvolle praktische Ausbildung....................... *



Warum Führerschein? Auf den Verkehrsschildern steht wie schnell ich fahren darf. Wo ich parken darf. In welche Richtung ich fahren darf. etc. Viele die ich kenne, haben nur nach wenigen Minuten Autofahrt ihre Prüfung bestanden. Sinnloses gibt es überall. Selbst da wo es geregelt ist.

Ich finde hier verallgemeinerungen nicht richtig. Mir hat die Prüfung, insbesondere die Vorbereitung darauf viel beigebracht. Sogar einiges was kein Prüfungsinhalt war. 

Im groben und ganzen sollte aber einiges angepasst werden.
Das gilt aber auch für den Führerschein und andere Dinge.


----------



## Wollebre (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

_Warum Führerschein? Auf den Verkehrsschildern steht wie schnell ich fahren darf. Wo ich parken darf. In welche Richtung ich fahren darf. etc. Viele die ich kenne, haben nur nach wenigen Minuten Autofahrt ihre Prüfung bestanden. Sinnloses gibt es überall. Selbst da wo es geregelt ist._

Allein der Gedankengang ist nicht nachvollziehbar....
Schmeißt mit 100g Wurfblei wohl nicht in der Fußgängerzone?
Wenn du z.B. ein Däne wärst, würdest du nach D kommen um hier die Sportfischerprüfung zu machen??? Oder hälst du dich für mehr unterbemittelt als die nördlichen Nachbarn damit du angeln lernst????

Wenn Angler jedes Jahr um die 4000 tote *Menschen* und mehrere hunderttausend Verletzte und ewige Invaliden "produzieren" würden, ja dann ist eine entsprechende Ausbildung mehr als notwendig.

Das ist es für mich zu dem Thema. Thomas und sonstige engagierte wünsche ich viel Erfolg.


Wolfgang


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Und vor allem gilt Verkehrsrecht bundesweit und es gibt keine 16 verschiedenen, so dass man sich nicht wie beim Angeln eh in jedem Bundesland wieder zuerstmal neu informieren muss..

Es ist eben der Fisch- und Gewässerneid sowie das "ich musste auch Prüfung machen", das immer wieder durchkommt.

Statt dass der als mit denen raus kann um denen das Angeln in der Praxis zu zeigen, muss er sinnlosen Theoriekram lehren (50er Mono für Hecht als Beispiel, siehe oben)...

Lies Dir mal seine Postings hier durch - er ist nämlich der Praktiker, der als Ausbilder solchen Unsinn lehren muss, damit die Angler die Prüfung bestehen.......

Ich bleibe also nach wie vor dabei:
*Wer die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung unterstützt, verhindert eine sinnvolle praktische Ausbildung....................... *


----------



## fogman (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Schon wieder amüsante Vergleiche mit dem Führerschein. |supergri



> Aber es gibt eben genug vollhonk´s denen es garnicht ums "Praxis am Wasser lernen" geht, sondern nur ums Fischen, entnehmen, Randale u.s.w..


 
Ja klar, ich hab in Brandenburg _pausenlos_ randalierende Vollhonks mit Friedfischangel um mich gehabt, die etliche Fische entnommen haben.



> Unsere Erfahrungen sind, dass sich die „Friedfischangler“ besonders auf die Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen konzentrieren. Sie wollen keine Fehler machen. Auffällig ist, dass viele dieser neuen Angler den Kontakt zu erfahrenen Anglern bzw. zu Vereinen suchen um preiswerter und erfolgreich zu angeln.


(Hauptgeschäftsführer des DAV – Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e.V., Andreas Koppetzki.)*
* 
Hört hört. 

Nachzulesen u.a. hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lies Dir mal seine Postings hier durch - er ist nämlich der Praktiker, der als Ausbilder solchen Unsinn lehren muss, damit die Angler die Prüfung bestehen.......




Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.......|rolleyes

Nichts als die pure "Angst" um die weggefangen Fische, ist der Grund pro Prüfung zu sein.


----------



## Purist (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ein halber Tag kostet bei Dir 1000 Euro??
> Hab den falschen Job........
> 
> Solange aber die Lehrer für sinnlose Theorie eingesetzt werden wegen gesetzlicher theoretischer Zwangsprüfung, kann man lange von einer guten praktischen Ausbildung für Angler träumen..........



Nicht ein halber Tag, aber mindestens 2 Wochenenden. Aber rechne doch einmal herunter, wieviele Lehrende du für Praxis brauchst. Mit 20-50 Personen kannst du praktische Ausbildung völlig vergessen. Ich denke schon bei 5 Personen kann das, pro Ausbilder, kritisch werden, je nach Lehrgebiet.

Die momentan verbreitete Theoriesituation erfüllt nämlich auch noch den Zweck: Für möglichst viele Leute eine kostengünstige Lösung anbieten zu können. Hier in Hessen kostet der Theorielehrgang aktuell etwa 120€, verglichen mit anderen privaten Bildungsbereichen ist das ein Schnäppchen für 30x60min Unterricht mit 5 "Lehrkräften", die auch noch in den Pausen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen, eben auch Praxis einbauen, nicht weil es Vorschrift wäre, sondern weil sie das ebenso vermitteln wollen.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Weitab von allen Pro´s und Contra´s gefällt mir das bisherige nackte Ergebnis *SEHR GUT*!

...denn die Befürworter scheinen zumindest hier drin in der Überzahl zu sein!

Zumindest sind die Befürworter hier drin nicht nur eine kleine Minderheit von verschrobenen "Geldmachern" aus den Verbänden, sondern wohl eher internetinteressierte gestandene Angler!

...das sollte als Meinungsbild aus der Anglerschaft auch nicht ignoriert werden, wenn man sich denn *tatsächlich* "allen Anglern verpflichtet" fühlt! (oder fühlt man sich doch eher den aktuell ca. 35 % verpflichtet, welche die eigene Meinung teilen? *g*).



...und wenn die Prüfungspflicht mehrheitlich selbst unter Anglern ERWÜNSCHT ist, dann wundert´s nicht, warum sie meistenorts NOCH Gesetzeslage ist und vermutlich auch NOCH ne Weile bleiben wird!

Was aber natürlich *nichts* daran ändert, dass die Prüfungsinhalte recht diskussionswürdig & überholungsbedürftig erscheinen!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> ...das sollte als Meinungsbild aus der Anglerschaft auch nicht ignoriert werden...


Wird es wohl auch nicht.

Das Ergebnis zeigt doch ganz klar wieviel Aufklärungsarbeit noch zu leisten ist nach dem ganzen Mist, der von den gewählten "Anglervertretern" in die Köpfe gepflanzt wurde.:m

Das Märchen vom gefährlichen Angler und vom noch gefährlicheren ungeprüften Angler erzählt man schon zu lange in den Reihen der Verbandsvorstände


----------



## Duke Nukem (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...denn die Befürworter scheinen zumindest hier drin in der Überzahl zu sein!



Nur fehlt es ihnen an stichhaltigen Argumenten. #h



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nichts als die pure "Angst" um die weggefangen Fische, ist der Grund pro Prüfung zu sein.



...und natürlich die Aufrechterhaltung der Hürden für Ausländer.


Andreas


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wird es wohl auch nicht.
> 
> Das Ergebnis zeigt doch ganz klar wieviel Aufklärungsarbeit noch zu leisten ist nach dem ganzen Mist, der von den gewählten "Anglervertretern" in die Köpfe gepflanzt wurde.:m



Es könnte auch sein, dass dieses Ergebnis deutlich macht, wie viele Angler noch durchaus eigenständig denken können & resistent sind, gegen die Nachplapperei von Dingen, die in Form von Textbausteinen gebetsmühlen- und beinahe sektenparolenartig immer wieder und wieder und wieder wiederholt werden, bis manche es lemmingartig sogar glauben und es sogar zu "ihrer" Meinung machen! *g*



:g:m

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Es könnte auch sein, dass dieses Ergebnis deutlich macht, wie viele Angler noch durchaus eigenständig denken können & resistent sind, gegen die Nachplapperei von Dingen....


#


Absolut richtig!#6

Genau  34,51% momentan.:m*ggg*


----------



## raxrue (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> gehe ich Richtig in der Annahme(laut deiner PLZ)...dass es sich dabei um geprüfte Angler handelt?
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Na sagen wir mal so...vom Herrn Doktor welcher seine Abfälle von der Angestellten entsorgen ließ (angeblich #c)... bis zum gebrochen Deutsch Sprechenden Goldzahnkormoran und dem Schwarzangler der 25 Schleien abgeknüppelt hat(Nur Eigenbedarf |gr war schon alles da...da wurden auch schon mal die Benzinkanister mit dem mann an dem Bagger am See illlegal Sprit abzapft hinterlassen(Abzapfen erfolgt durch Anbohren des Dieseltanks) ,so wie Regelmässig die Grünabfälle im Frühjahr und Herbst..natürlich in Blauen Säcken und immer rein in die Sträucher..ob das jetzt alles Geprüfte Angler sind ist mir eigendlich Bums....unsere Angler schmeissen ihr Zeug..Incl.Zigarettenkippen in unsere Behältnisse welche wir immer mal leeren...in unsere eigenen Mülleimer...Also ich Persöhnlich wäre sehr froh wenn durch die Fischerprüfungen der Umgang mit unserer Natur ein wenig Verbessert wird...und sei es nur das mann immer wieder mal drauf hinweisst das es so nicht geht wenn viele Menschen relativ eng zusammenleben...


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Nur fehlt es ihnen an stichhaltigen Argumenten. #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein gewisses Maß an Grundwissen zu sichern und die Limitierungsfunktion der Prüfungspflicht reichen mir persönlich als Argumente schonmal völlig!

...ach ja ...und - der Fakt, dass in in den Gesetzen der meisten Bundesländer noch drinsteht ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen......bei den Mehrheitsverhältnissen auch mehr als logisch in einer Demokratie!......wenn´s die mehrheitliche Meinung ist...



Ernie


----------



## phirania (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

im prinzip,für anfänger sinnvoll.
wenn man an den gewässern sieht mit welchem gerät angel einsteiger unterwegs sind sollte die prüfung noch verschärft werden.
blödsinn,wenn einer schon jahrelang im angelgeschäft ist und nur für den eintritt in einen angelverein diese prüfung braucht...
dann ist das nur geldmacherei von irgendwelchen vereinen..


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #
> 
> 
> Absolut richtig!#6
> ...



Hihi - siehste - ich sehe es genau andersrum - schön, wenn man abweichende Menungen haben kann und darf und noch schöner, wenn meine eigene Meinung NOCH durch´s Gesetz meistenorts gestützt wird!



*Ätsch*

Ernie


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich habe für die Sportfischerprüfung gestimmt - allerdings sollte diese dringenst überarbeitet werden.
Leider ist dafür nicht (nur) der Verband sondern auch die Politik für zuständig....


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hihi - siehste - ich sehe es genau andersrum - schön, wenn man abweichende Menungen haben kann und darf und noch schöner, wenn meine eigene Meinung NOCH durch´s Gesetz meistenorts gestützt wird!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Betonung legst du ja selbst aufs "NOCH" und da widerspreche ich mal nicht denn das hätte ich ebenso ausgedrückt.

Gesetze werden laufend geändert/abgeschafft/erlassen.

Bleiben wir also bis zur Korrektur bei "NOCH".#6

#h


Auf Ätsch antworte ich nicht ausführlicher. 
Das hat heut' auf der Straße auch schon so'n Bengel gemacht und ich hab ihm erklärt, dass er seine Mutter um Erziehung bitten soll.
Einmal am Tag reicht!

Ich hab jetzt noch wichtiges zu tun.#h


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Betonung legst du ja selbst aufs "NOCH" und da widerspreche ich mal nicht denn das hätte ich ebenso ausgedrückt.
> 
> Gesetze werden laufend geändert/abgeschafft/erlassen.
> 
> ...



Die Zeit wird´s zeigen!



...und - Humorlosigkeit ist auch *KEIN* sicheres Zeichen für eine gute Kinderstube!

Wait & see!

...in der Zwischenzeit machen jedenfalls die meisten noch ne Prüfung, wenn sie in Deutschland legal angeln wollen - und das ist auch gut so!

|supergri

Ernie


----------



## olaft64 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Und viele andere angeln schwarz und werden mangels Kontrolle nicht erwischt- entweder gibt es keine oder man muss nur im Rudel und lärmend auftreten, damit die Kontrolleure einen Bogen machen- lesen wir zumindest im Forum.

Die sagen dann wirklich Ätsch #h

In dem (Ausnahme-!!!) Fall ein wenig grinsender Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Smanhu (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ein klares NEIN!!

Die Prüfung macht niemanden zum, pädagogisch gesehen, besseren Menschen (Wildsau bleibt Wildsau) Auch wenn manche hier scheinbar noch an rosa Elefanten glauben und den größten Assighettopenner mit der Prüfung bekehren können#q!

Die Prüfung lehrt keinen praktisch waidgerechten Umgang mit dem Fisch. Selbst schon oft genug erlebt.
Und das Witzige ist ja, dass man u.a. damit die Daseinsberechtigung der Prüfung, im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes, verteidigt! Lächerlich!

Die Prüfung lehrt einen nicht, wie man angelt!
Ich wüsste bis heut nicht wie es funktioniert, wenn ich mich ausschließlich auf das "Gelehrte" verlassen hätte müssen.

Um die gesetzes- und reglungsgeilen Herrschaften zu befriedigen, kann man ja einen PFLICHTPraxistag einführen, an welchem man das Angeln richtig erlernt!

Wer noch mehr in die Prüfung packen will, soll besser Biologie, Ökologie usw studieren, anstatt von anderen, die nur angeln wollen, so nen Mist zu verlangen. 
Wobei manche sich nicht mal annährend vorstellen können, welches Wissen man sich aneignen muss, um einen kleinen Einblick in die Naturwissenschaften zu erlangen. Ich finde es sehr amüsannt, wie manche selbsternannten Biologen und Pädagogen hier, noch mehr Wissen fordern. Oh, ich bin Naturwissenschaftler und weis von was ich rede!

Aber aufgrund der von manchen hier zelebrierten, pädagisch wertvollen Fischerprüfung, sollten wir alle Knackis in der Welt, eine Fischerprüfung absolvieren lassen...die werden dann zu besseren Menschen. Jajaj, so scheints zumindest hier in D zu sein. Wäre auch n guter Titel für ein neues literarisches Werk:
"Die Fischerprüfung und der bekehrte Assi"  
Neben all den Psychopädagogen hier, würde unser Sigmund Freud blass aussehen!
Ich lach mich schief!!! 

Ansonsten kann ich hier wieder nur Ralles Signatur wiederholen:
"Mit der Sportfischerprüfung wird die Vermutung bescheinigt, dass der Proband über ein bestimmtes Grundwissen verfügen könnte."

@Admins
Ich entschuldeige mich für den Sarkasmus, konnte aber nicht anders! 

p.s @Ralle24

ich hoffe, du nimmst mir nicht übel, dass ich deine vielsagende Signatur so gerne zitiere


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und - Humorlosigkeit ist auch *KEIN* sicheres Zeichen für eine gute Kinderstube!
> ...



andere mit verordnungen und gesetzen von seinem fisch(fress-)trog fern halten zu wollen sagt aber auch nichts über die kinderstube aus, eher etwas über die soziale einstellung. ranking in diesem falle triple A


und schon gar nichts über berechtigung oder sinnfälligkeit der prüfung.

aber so sind sie, die mit den speziellen berechtigungen zu bonzen-teichen, solange die uns kujonieren können schützen sie allgemein-interesse vor - wenns hart auf hart kommt, dann haben die ihre warmen plätzchen.

dann, mit sicherheit, ist denen nur noch die bonitäts-prüfung wichtig.

aber das checkt der angelnde michel nicht, wie er instrumentalisiert wird, hauptsache er hat erst mal jemanden, auf den er hinabgucken und sich besser fühlen kann, er der geprüfte also "wahre" angler.

dabei ist er nur Ware Angler, abgezockt, verraten und verkauft in vermeintlich höherem interesse. schweyks eben:
"Nur die allerdümmsten Kälber, wählen ihren Metzger selber"

...und dann fragt hier noch so 'ne leuchte, wieso angeln ein grundrecht sei. recht hat er: es war, es ist - und wenn es nach fürchterlichen juristen geht, wird es ein feudales recht bleiben.

... aber nachher, da wills dann wieder keiner gewesen sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ein gewisses Maß an Grundwissen zu sichern und die Limitierungsfunktion der Prüfungspflicht reichen mir persönlich als Argumente schonmal völlig!
> 
> ...ach ja ...und - der Fakt, dass in in den Gesetzen der meisten Bundesländer noch drinsteht ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen......bei den Mehrheitsverhältnissen auch mehr als logisch in einer Demokratie!......wenn´s die mehrheitliche Meinung ist...
> 
> ...



Der Wunsch nach Limitierung ist ehrlich, wenn auch vom Sozialen und Gesellschaftlichen Standpunkt ein deutliches Zeichen von Charakterschwäche.

Ziemlich unnötig und durchsichtig, dann mit dem Anschein von zu vermittelndem Grundwissen und demokratischem BlaBla zu versuchen, den nackten Egoismus zu übertünchen. 

Steh doch voll und ganz dazu, ein unsozialer Egoist zu sein, davon gibt es doch viele.


----------



## acker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Manches mal lässt die Diskussionskultur hier sehr zu wünschen übrig .
#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Weitab von allen Pro´s und Contra´s gefällt mir das bisherige nackte Ergebnis *SEHR GUT*!
> 
> ...denn die Befürworter scheinen zumindest hier drin in der Überzahl zu sein!



Du bist doch selbsterklärter Hobby Jurist. Setzt das nicht ein gewisses Maß an Intellekt voraus? 

Damit jedenfalls müsste selbst Dir klar sein, dass hier überwiegend geprüfte Angler unterwegs sind, was das Ergebnis einer solchen Umfrage schon voraussagbar macht.

Wenn Du auch nur halbwegs souverän und objektiv analysieren würdest, dann müsste auch Dir klar sein, dass unter diesen Umständen eine Quote von über 30 % gegen die Prüfung ein enormer Wert ist, der die Unsinnigkeit dieser kindischen Prüfung klar zum Ausdruck bringt.


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du bist doch selbsterklärter Hobby Jurist...



sorry, ralle, so gehts nicht.
dein "selbsterklärt" stellt eine durch nichts gedeckte mutmaßung dar.
könnte ja auch eine PRÜFUNGskommision gewesen sein, die ihn zum hobby-juristen erklärt/gemacht hat.
also bitte mehr vorsicht mit der wortwahl.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich beziehe mich auf seinen Benutzertitel, mit dem er selbst erklärt, Hobby-Jurist zu sein. 

Ich bin übrigens selbsterklärter User. 

Meine Wortwahl ist somit einwandfrei.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Die Prüfung lehrt einen nicht, wie man angelt!
> Ich wüsste bis heut nicht wie es funktioniert, wenn ich mich ausschließlich auf das "Gelehrte" verlassen hätte müssen.
> 
> Um die gesetzes- und reglungsgeilen Herrschaften zu befriedigen, kann man ja einen PFLICHTPraxistag einführen, an welchem man das Angeln richtig erlernt!


 
Voller Neugier blicke ich in die Zukunft.
Ich habe so das Gefühl das die Prüfung so langsam ausgehebelt  wird.
Schon heute ist vieles nicht so dolle was am/im Wasser abläuft.
Besser wird es nicht werden wenn dann auch Menschen ans Wasser kommen die so gar keinen Bock darauf haben sich einige Wochen etwas mehr damit zu beschäftigen.
Für viele sicher eine Erleichterung, für einige Andere der Zugang.
Nehmen wir mal an sie fällt ganz wech, was dann ?
Na ich tippe mal auf härtere Strafen, mehr Einschränkungen und später eine strengere "staatliche" Prüfung um all das zu vermeiden. 
Dumm nur, das die sicher noch fehrner der Angelei sein wird als alles, was bisher war.

Mal ehrlich, wir werden alle mit Samthandschuhen gemaßregelt .
Die vorhandene Gesetzgebung, könnte auch ganz anders durchgreifen.
Ich denke da an Fischbesatz mit Fremdarten, Überbesatz oder von Fanggroßen Tieren, Köfis, Wettfischen, Verstöße gegen den Artenschutz bei Wanderfischen, C&R, FoPu`s u.v.m... 
Oft geduldet oder übersehen, oft ist es kaum Jemanden klar, das da teilweise Straftaten begangen werden die auch mit Tausenden von € oder Haft verfolgt werden könnten.

Ich muß nun nicht alle Gesetze gutheißen, aber teilweise ist es schon traurig wie wenig der Gesetzgeber durchgreift.
Z.B bei den seltenen Wanderfischen, bei Fang, Wanderhindernissen und Vermarktung.
Aber die sind ja auch deshalb oft ausgestorben, eben weil es recht locker gesehen wurde.
Das ermöglichte ja erst viele Dinge, die der Gesetzgeber im allgemeinen Intresse hätte vermeiden sollen.


----------



## angel-daddy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wenn Du auch nur halbwegs souverän und objektiv analysieren würdest, dann müsste auch Dir klar sein, dass unter diesen Umständen eine Quote von über 30 % gegen die Prüfung ein enormer Wert ist, .......

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Allerdings aus etwas anderen Gründen...
Wenn man diese Umfrage mal ALLEN stellen würde, kommt sicher ein anderes Ergebnis raus. Viele würden das Angeln mal ganz einfach testen wollen, um überhaupt zu sagen:" Jawohl, das gefällt mir. Da möchte ich mehr von lernen....."
Und mal ehrlich, viele von uns haben doch als Schwarzangler, als Kinder angefangen.......

VG Martin


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Besser wird es nicht werden wenn dann auch Menschen ans Wasser kommen die so gar keinen Bock darauf haben sich einige Wochen etwas mehr damit zu beschäftigen.
> Für viele sicher eine Erleichterung, für einige Andere der Zugang.
> Nehmen wir mal an sie fällt ganz wech, was dann ?
> Na ich tippe mal auf härtere Strafen, mehr Einschränkungen und später eine strengere "staatliche" Prüfung um all das zu vermeiden.



Lasst uns doch ganz einfach mal aufzählen, welche Verbesserungen am und im Wasser es seit Einführung der Sportfischerprüfung in den alten, und seit dem Fall der Mauer und damit der Einführung der Prüfungspflicht in den neuen Bundesländern gegeben hat.

Mir fällt da nix ein, im Gegenteil, die Zustände haben sich eindeutig verschlechtert.

Daran ist definitiv *nicht* die Prüfung schuld, das dürfte klar sein.

Schuld ist die immer weiter fortschreitende Entfremdung der Gesellschaft von der Natur, von den Zwängen und Unannehmlichkeiten der Nahrungsbeschaffung, vom Bewusstsein für Zusammenhänge und Automatismen.

Daran hat diese Prüfung nichts geändert, daran wird sie künftig nix ändern und daran wird auch eine verschärfte Prüfung nix ändern.

Ändern kann man das, wenn überhaupt, nur durch wesentlich stärkere und vor allem einfachere Einbeziehung interessierter Menschen in natürlich Abläufe. 

Hier wird gesagt, wer sich nicht der geringen Mühe der Prüfung unterziehen will, der hat am Wasser nichts zu suchen.

Dem halte ich entgegen, wie man bitte bei einem Playstationgeschädigtem Jugendlichen, einem Erwachsenen Supermarkteinkäufer oder sonstigen Naturfremden Menschen überhaupt den Keim des Interesses wecken will?

Damit, dass man ihm erstmal eine Hürde vor die Nase setzt ?

Lasst die Leute einfach ans Wasser. Lasst sie sich einen Fischereischein kaufen, das ist Hürde genug für spontanes Partyangeln. Wer zum Amt geht und sich den Fischereischein kauft, der hat schon ein Grundinteresse, das über einen einmaligen spontanen Versuch hinausgeht. Den kann man auch über den Entzug dieses Fischereischeins ggfs. wieder vom Angeln ausschließen, wenn er sich total daneben benimmt.

Bis in die 80er sind eben nicht die wilden Horden über die Gewässer hergefallen. In der ehemaligen DDR waren nicht zigtausende potentieller Tierquäler unterwegs, und im Rest der Welt existieren Gewässer und Fischbestände noch heute.

Wenn die Angler wollen, dass sich etwas zum positiven hin bewegt, dann geht das nicht über Hürden und Hemmnisse, sondern ausschließlich über eine stärkere und einfachere Einbeziehung möglichst vieler Menschen in die Natur.


----------



## faxe123 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

also, das was ich hier so gelesen habe und nachdem was ich selbst erfahren habe, muss ich hier mit nein abstimmen.
warum?
ich habe vor zig jahren, glaube ich war so 12 oder 13 jahre alt die sportfischerpruefung gemacht. vorher mal hinterm haus in irgendwelchen graeben geangelt und erhoffte mir durch die pruefung doch etwas mehr zu lernen von angeteltechniken, geraeten usw.
fehlanzeige, kann mich zwar nicht mehr zu 100% an alles erinnern, aber dort wurde diesbezueglich nichts vermittelt. 
nach bestandener pruefung einem verein beigetreten und so naiv wie ich war, dachte ich  das ich jetzt das angeln lerne.
nix da!!! da war niemand der mal sagte:..komm, nun zeige ich dir mal wie das gemacht wird.
das was ich bis dahin konnte/ wusste hatte ich vom nachbarn, der nur schwarz angelte hinterm haus und auch nie eine pruefung abgelegt hatte, und das war reines aal angeln, schnur, blei, haken und pose und wurm dran.

dann war ein preisangeln, mein erstes und letztes. kurz vor ende fing ich einen aal, glaube der wog fast 1,5 kg, ein riesenfisch fuer mich seinerzeit.
ich also den aal aus dem wasser gezogen, dreimal auf den boden gechlagen und den halben kopf abgeschnitten.
das bemerkte einer der aufseher von dem wettbewerb und was dann folgte war fuer mich nicht schøn. der, bzw. die, es kamen dann noch mehr hinzu, haben mich derartig runtergeputzt, das liegt mir heute noch auf dem magen. ich bekam zwar einen zweiten platz bei dem wettbewerb, aber sogar bei der preisverteilung, vor versammelter mannschaft vorn auf dem podest wurde ich noch einmal vorgefuehrt.

ende vom lied....das angeln war fuer mich gestorben, habe ca. 40 jahre keine angel mehr angefasst.
wieso wurde, und ich meine hier auch herausgelesen zu haben das sich an der ausbildung nicht viel geaendert hat, und wird heute nicht auch die andere seite gelehrt, also wie angle ich richtig, wie werden rute und rolle aufeinander abgestimmt, kønnte hier alles møgliche auffuehren, wird nichts unterrichtet.
als ich meinen jagdschein machte wurde von a-z alles unterrichtet und auch wurden wir unterwiesen und anschliessend kam man auch alleine klar.
wieso kann man das nicht im angelbereich genau so handhaben?
zum angeln bin ich wieder gekommen durch das internet, haufenweise info reinsogen, ueber gewisse foren spezielle fragen beantwortet bekommen und schon wuchs die lust, mit genau dem wissen jetzt, was mir seinerzeit nie vermittelt wurde, wieder angeln zu gehen.

auch habe ich mit nein abgestimmt weil ich nicht einsehe das ich in d-land und wohl einigen laendern mehr eine sportfischerpruefung haben muss und z.B. hier in norwegen nicht obwohl hier wohl vermutlich mehr fisch gefangen wird wie in d-land.

ich wuerde mir wuenschen das es eine umfangreichere ausbildung geben solle und das auch in allen laendern die pflicht fuer eine pruefung bestehen sollte, dann kønnte man drueber nachdenken um auch mit ja abzustimmen hier.

so, das war es einmal aus meiner sicht.

gruss

faxe123


----------



## Damyl (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@faxe123
In welchem Bundesland hattest du vor knapp 40 Jahren die Prüfung abgelegt ? 
Und das ging bei euch damals ohne in einem Verein zu sein ?

Bei uns hat da vor 40 Jahren noch keiner drangedacht.....erst recht nicht mit 12 oder 13 Jahren.


----------



## Damyl (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ach ja.....ich habe für ja gestimmt, weil eine Prüfung nichts damit zu tun hat Angeln zu lernen. 
Für mich heisst es erst mal Bestimmungen wenigstens anhören zu müssen, bevor man losgelassen wird.


----------



## faxe123 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Damyl schrieb:


> @faxe123
> In welchem Bundesland hattest du vor knapp 40 Jahren die Prüfung abgelegt ?
> Und das ging bei euch damals ohne in einem Verein zu sein ?
> 
> Bei uns hat da vor 40 Jahren noch keiner drangedacht.....erst recht nicht mit 12 oder 13 Jahren.



das war im westlichen schleswig holstein, kreis dithmarschen.
und sicherlich sind bestimmungen zu lernen auch wichtig, aber was nutzen dir bestimmungen wenn dir nicht mal erklaert wird wie fisch waidgerecht versorgt wird oder wie du eine bestimmte fischart an den haken bekommst. wie du mit welchen kødern angelst usw.

gruss
faxe123


----------



## Dorschfutzi (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> In jeder Landesverordnung steht was von waidgerechtem Töten der Kreatur, und das wird am Ende gar nicht geprüft/abgefragt/kontrolliert. Wenn man also irgendwas prüfen will, dann das des waidgerechten Töten, und nicht welche Rute ich zum Friedfischangeln benutze. Wenn man also das waidgerechte Töten lehren will, sollte ein Kurs beim örtlichen Fischzüchter gemacht werden, dauert höchstens 30 Minuten, mit der Bescheinigung das man das abknüppeln beherrscht/gelernt hat zur Fischereibehörde, und sich den Schein auf Lebensdauer austellen lassen.
> 
> Alles andere ist überflüssiger Mist, nur um die Kassen irgendwelcher Vereine und Verbände zu füllen.



Na dann brauch ich keine Prüfung mehr machen, töten hab ich als Fleischer ja gelernt. #h


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Damyl schrieb:


> Für mich heisst es erst mal Bestimmungen wenigstens anhören zu müssen, bevor man losgelassen wird.



heißt ja dann letztendlich erstmal Prüfung in jedem Bundesland bevor du angeln darfst?
Von den unterschiedlichen Reglungen in den Vereinen ganz zu schweigen.
Vor lauter Prüfungen kommst du dann ja nicht mehr zum angeln.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Damyl (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



faxe123 schrieb:


> das war im westlichen schleswig holstein, kreis dithmarschen.
> und sicherlich sind bestimmungen zu lernen auch wichtig, aber was nutzen dir bestimmungen wenn dir nicht mal erklaert wird wie fisch waidgerecht versorgt wird oder wie du eine bestimmte fischart an den haken bekommst. wie du mit welchen kødern angelst usw.
> 
> gruss
> faxe123



Versorgung des Fanges wurde bei uns vor 35 Jahren angesprochen. Damals hat es aber noch keinen wirklich interessiert, wenn du nen Aal um den Baum gewickelt hast....

Wie man eine bestimmte Fischart ranbekommt, mit welchen Ködern... das lernt man praktisch beim Angeln. Hat doch nichts mit dem "Sinn" der Prüfung zu tun.


----------



## Damyl (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> heißt ja dann letztendlich erstmal Prüfung in jedem Bundesland bevor du angeln darfst?
> Von den unterschiedlichen Reglungen in den Vereinen ganz zu schweigen.
> Vor lauter Prüfungen kommst du dann ja nicht mehr zum angeln.
> 
> ...


Nein.....wieso in jedem Bundesland ? Einmal eine Prüfung in meinem Bundesland gemacht, um zu wissen um was es geht. 
Wenn ich woanders hinkomm reicht es wenn ich die neuen Bestimmungen durchlese......


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Damyl schrieb:


> Wie man eine bestimmte Fischart ranbekommt, mit welchen Ködern... das lernt man praktisch beim Angeln. Hat doch nichts mit dem* "Sinn" der Prüfung* zu tun.



Der aus deiner Sicht wäre?


----------



## Damyl (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der aus deiner Sicht wäre?



Siehe Beitrag 223...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Damyl schrieb:


> Für mich heisst es erst mal Bestimmungen wenigstens anhören zu müssen, bevor man losgelassen wird.



Ja ob nun anhören oder selbst durchlesen ist doch völlig egal.:g

Bekamst du auch das BGB vorgelesen, bevor du deinen Personalausweis bekommen hast?

Nein?

Und musst du dich trotzdem dran halten?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich finde es ersschreckend, dass ca. 60% der Boardies sich selbst und andere für zu wenig intelligent halten, um sich selbst über Vorschriften zu informieren und dran halten zu können.
|kopfkrat

Oder ist doch nur der pure Fangneid der Grund 'pro' Prüfung zu sein??


----------



## Damyl (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde es ersschreckend, dass ca. 60% der Boardies sich und andere für zu wenig intelligent halten, um sich selbst über Vorschriften zu informieren und dran halten zu können.
> |kopfkrat



Da geb ich dir zu 100% recht 

Aber das wirkliche Leben beweisst es täglich #c


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Damyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich woanders hinkomm reicht es wenn ich die neuen Bestimmungen durchlese......



und weshalb geht das nicht auch am Anfang? Es geht,siehe hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf

lies es dir mal durch...ist ja aus der Praxis! Wir Deutsche sind garnicht so blöd in der Birne(auch ohne Prüfung)...wie es hier gern hingestellt wird. #6


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Damyl (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Gerade hinter mir im Karton gefunden  :

War 1979 Pflichtlektüre bei meiner Prüfung. Steht eigentlich alles Wissens-und Unwissenswerte drin was der Angler so wissen muss.


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> und weshalb geht das nicht auch am Anfang? Es geht,siehe hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf
> 
> lies es dir mal durch...ist ja aus der Praxis! Wir Deutsche sind garnicht so blöd in der Birne(auch ohne Prüfung)...wie es hier gern hingestellt wird. #6
> 
> ...



danke für den link.
sollte zur zwangslektüre für alle befürworter der zwangsprüfung werden.


----------



## olaft64 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Damyl schrieb:


> Gerade hinter mir im Karton gefunden  :
> 
> War 1979 Pflichtlektüre bei meiner Prüfung. Steht eigentlich alles Wissens-und Unwissenswerte drin was der Angler so wissen muss.


 
Das Buch hatte ich vor 30 Jahren bei meinem ersten Anglerleben auch in der Hand- entspricht 1:1 dem heutigen, amtlichen Fragenkatalog. Also habt ihr damals schon ohne Sinn/ Inhalte nur Antworten auf Prüfungsfragen gelernt #h...

Und danach konnte man damals (praktisch und selbständig) angeln?;+ Oder genau so wenig wie heute nur nach einer abgelegten Prüfung? Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an die tollen Abbildungen der diversen Fischarten...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Damyl (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Das Buch hatte ich vor 30 Jahren bei meinem ersten Anglerleben auch in der Hand- entspricht 1:1 dem heutigen, amtlichen Fragenkatalog. Also habt ihr damals schon ohne Sinn/ Inhalte nur Antworten auf Prüfungsfragen gelernt #h...
> 
> Und danach konnte man damals (praktisch und selbständig) angeln?;+ Oder genau so wenig wie heute nur nach einer abgelegten Prüfung?
> 
> Gruß Olaf


Jep |supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Jose schrieb:


> sorry, ralle, so gehts nicht.
> dein "selbsterklärt" stellt eine durch nichts gedeckte mutmaßung dar.
> könnte ja auch eine PRÜFUNGskommision gewesen sein, die ihn zum hobby-juristen erklärt/gemacht hat.
> also bitte mehr vorsicht mit der wortwahl.





Da ihr beide (Jose und Ralle) versucht, es nun ins persönliche zu ziehen, nehme ich mal als Kompliment und Zeichen dafür, dass Euch keine sachlichen Argumente mehr zur Verfügung stehen, um dieses doch recht deutliche Ergebnis einer Umfrage "gut" aussehen zu lassen!

Da Ralle nur noch User ist, finde ich das OK - von einem Mod wie Jose finde ich solche persönlichen KOMMENTARE (egal ob als User oder als Mod) etwas unpassend!

Ich bin in der sachlichen Diskussion geblieben und werde es bleiben - wenn ihr mir etwas "fernab" des Themas zu sagen habt, dann schreibt mir doch bitte ne PN - alleine schon, um nicht weiter OT zu geraten, als IHR es hier gerade macht!

- http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3741492&postcount=215

- http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3741493&postcount=216

- http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3741514&postcount=217

- http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3741489&postcount=213

Versuch der OT-Attacke?......hihihi...sweet ihr beiden!



..und man muss nicht gleich versuchen persönlich zu werden, weil jemand anderer Meinung ist und dazu steht!

Ein wenig kindisch - aber doch irgendwie süß!

Ernie

PS:

Den Titel "Hobby-Jurist" habe ich durch AB-Member "Gründler", der das witzig fand - und es soll ausdrücken, dass ich meinen Lebensunterhalt "anderweitig" verdiene - aber da habt ihr schon irgendwie Spaß dran, oder?


----------



## Wollebre (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Man darf nicht daran denken welch ein Chaos es in D geben würde wenn es über alles einen Volksentscheid = wie o.g. Abstimmung geben würde....66,32 % zeigen klar ihre eigene mangelnde Intelligenz noch nicht einmal ein schönes Hobby sich selbst erarbeiten zu können. Neudeutsch nennt man das jetzt "learning by doing"! Und solche Leute wollten dann sogar z.B. in internationale Wirtschaftfragen entscheiden? Dann würde es uns in D schlimmer ergehen als in Länder die wir jetzt mit Milliarden Euro den A.... hoch halten müssen. 
Wer zukünftig Fussball, Handball etc. spielen will muss dann nach 66,32 % wohl auch erst eine Prüfung ablegen ob er alle Spielregeln beherrscht und den Gegner nicht in die Beine treten darf.... Pisa läßt grüßen.....

Wolfgang


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

So - zurück zum Thema - meine geliebte Limitierung erfolgt auch ohne Prüfung weiterhin über die Bewirtschafter / Vereine etc. - diese entscheiden wer, oder wieviele an welchem Gewässer angeln können, sollen & dürfen - daran ändert auch der Wegfall der Prüfungspflicht nix - und das ist gut so!

Also - wird es keine "angelnden Horden" geben und geben können, die über Gewässer herfallen würden!

Aber - warum man sich so dagegen wehrt, dass ein Mindestmaß an Wissen "abgeprüft" wird, BEVOR jemand angeln will, dass leuchtet mir nach wie vor nicht ein?

Klar, die Prüfung ist inhaltlich massiv verbesserungswürdig - aber weil sie in ihrer jetzigen Form nicht optimal ist, sollte man nicht nach Abschaffung, sondern nach Reformierung und Verbesserung rufen!

Teuer sein muss sie auch nicht - und ist sie zum Beispiel in NRW auch nicht, wo es (noch?...es gab da wohl anderslautende "Gerüchte") *KEINE* teuren Zwangskurse gibt!

Ich finde es z.B. einfach gut, wenn jemand *VOR* (!!!) DEM ANGELN (auch zwangsweise!) erstmal lernt, dass man zum Hechtangeln besser ein Stahlvorfach benutzt - und nicht erst durch "learning by doing" mal einige Hechte verangelt, bevor er alleine & durch Selbststudium zu dieser Einsicht kommt!

Oder das:

- Welsangeln mit 0,20´er Mono keine gute Idee ist
- Was man als Angler eigentlich so darf, muss und ggf. mal tun sollte (ganz allg.)
- Wie man Fischkrankheiten erkennt und wo man sie ggf. melden kann
- Wie man (geschonte) Arten v Fischen unterscheidet (Basics)

...und es gibt mit etwas Phantasie so einige dieser Beispiele, in denen sich solche Dinge durch etwas anglerische (Zwangs-) Bildung *IM Vorfeld* leicht vermeiden lassen.

Klar *KANN *sich die jeder auch selber aneignen - aber ich bin kein Freund davon, mich darauf zu verlassen, dass jeder dies auch macht! --> also --> Zwang an dieser Stelle ist für mich eine gute Wahl!

...gerne auch möglichst einfach & kostengünstig - aber die "Faltblatt-Lösung" halte ich nicht für ebenso effektiv und zielführend, obwohl man es so machen könnte - nur nicht mit dem gleichen Erfolg!!!

Ernie


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber - warum man sich so dagegen wehrt, dass ein Mindestmaß an Wissen "abgeprüft" wird, BEVOR jemand angeln will, dass leuchtet mir nach wie vor nicht ein?



Angeln ist viel zu simpel als dass da was zu prüfen wäre.Praktisch ohne Prüfung sieht es dann so aus: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf


Gruß Jörg


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Angeln ist viel zu simpel als dass da was zu prüfen wäre.Praktisch ohne Prüfung sieht es dann so aus: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Naja - das sehe ich persönlich halt´komplett anders - sowie der Gesetzgeber meistenorts in Deutschland übrigens auch!

|supergri:m

...und das die "Erfinder" dieser Ausnahmeregelung an ihrer eigenen Erfindung nichts Schlechtes finden können, dass versteht sich wohl irgendwie von selbst.

Welcher Politiker oder Funktionär hat denn schonmal öffentlich zugegeben, dass eine gesetzliche Regelung ein Riesenfehler war, die er SELBST als Gesetz auf den Weg gebracht hat?

Ich kenne da jetzt spontan keinen........quelle surprise!?!

Jeder Politiker & Funktionär verkauft alles als Erfolg, was er selber mal (mit-) initiiert hat - völlig normal & man möchte ja auch wiedergewählt werden bzw. seinen Posten behalten - da kommen Mißerfolge nicht gut....!...diese werden allenfalls mal zu Wahlkampfzeiten von der Opposition "ins Spiel" gebracht........

Das Interview ist situativ also in etwa so, als ob ein Schüler seine eigene Klassenarbeit zu benoten hätte...das macht ein Lehrer im Idealfall wohl doch etwas *objektiver*...

...oder sollten wir die (Zwangs-) Lehrer auch abschaffen, weil die Kinder sich schon selbst & von ganz alleine aneignen, was man im Leben später so alles braucht?

Ernie


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - das sehe ich persönlich halt´komplett anders



was sagen denn deine Befürchtungen dazu: Zitat:  Unsere Erfahrungen sind, dass sich die
„Friedfischangler“ besonders auf die Einhaltung
der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen
konzentrieren. Sie wollen keine Fehler
machen.

aus: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf



Gruß Jörg


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja ob nun anhören oder selbst durchlesen ist doch völlig egal.:g
> 
> Bekamst du auch das BGB vorgelesen, bevor du deinen Personalausweis bekommen hast?
> 
> ...



Mein Lieblingsbeispiel --> JUHU!...da ist es wieder!

Schönes Beispiel & auch sehr passend & thematisch nah verwandt - hier die Antwort:

Dafür hat der Gesetzgeber eben auch einen "Zwang" geschaffen - nämlich die allgemeine gesetzliche Schul*PFLICHT* in Deutschland! (auch mit gaaaaaanz vielen Prüfungen!!!)

Die stellt u.a. auch sicher, dass jeder seine staatsbürgerlichen Rechte und Pflichten kennt und das alle zumindest einen gewissen Grundlevel erreichen!

Mit der Folge, dass man verkündete und in Kraft getretene Gesetze auch gegen sich gelten lassen muss - ob man sie nun tatsächlich kennt, versteht - oder auch nicht!

...denn auch der "Nicht-Führerscheininhaber" wird verknackt, wenn er über ne rote Ampel läuft & erwischt wird.

Auch da hält´ der Gesetzgeber nix von "freiwilliger" Selbstbildung und sorgt durch Zwang erstmal für einen staatsbürgerlichen Mindestlevel für ALLE!



Ernie


----------



## Wollebre (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

wie ich sehe sind 86,43% in der Lage die Tastatur seines Computers zu bedienen. Von Google etc. haben davon, unterstelle mal 100 % gehört. Da findet man heute zu jedem Flossenträger so viele Fanginformationen die auf keinem Lehrgang behandelt werden können. 
Aber immer die gleichen Unterstellungen. Scheinbar halten sich einige für so Intelligent das sie in einer Art Hilfsneurose alle anderen an die Hand nehmen müssen. Müssen ja alle dümmer sein als ich....

Meinen größten Zander von 98 cm habe ich beim Stippen auf Köderfische gefangen. Auf 10er Vorfach, 15er Haken und zwei Maden. 
Was empfiehlt ihr denn nun beim Lehrgang mit welcher Ausrüstung man auf Köfis angeln sollte (angeln darf)?

Wenn ihr mal etwas Nützliches unterrichten wollt, dann nicht mehr mit Drillinge zu angeln. Das sind Relikte aus dem letzten Jahrhundert. Zu viele Jungfische die released werden müssen, werden dadurch so schwer verletzt das die Überlebenschance sehr gering ist. Mit einem Einzelhaken fängt man jeden Fisch genauso sicher und läßt sich viel schonender entfernen. Selbst beim Big Game Angeln auf kampfstarke und teilweise zähnestrotzende Fische wie z.B. Barrakudas angelt deshalb heute niemand mehr mit Drilling.
Bei werksseitig mit Drillinge bestückte Popper werden diese gegen Einzelhaken ausgetauscht.   

Hört blos auf mit an den Haaren herbei gezogenen Beispiele.
Sprecht lieber klar und deutlich aus das es rein nur um KOHLE machen geht!

Strenge Kontrollen bin ich uneingeschränkt dafür!
Wer sich nicht an die gesetzlichen oder die Vorschriften des Gewässerberechtigen  hält, dem gehört die Lizenz entzogen und wird mit einer Geldstrafe bis zur Anzeige belegt. 

Wolfgang


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> was sagen denn deine Befürchtungen dazu: Zitat:  Unsere Erfahrungen sind, dass sich die
> „Friedfischangler“ besonders auf die Einhaltung
> der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen
> konzentrieren. Sie wollen keine Fehler
> ...



S.o. - da steht eigentlich meine Erklärung schon, warum diese neue Regelung *NUR* positiv sein kann, darf & sein soll & auch sein muss!....man hat sie ja schliesslich selber "erfunden"...!



E.


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ernie
Bring doch mal Fakten!
es sollte für dich doch ein leichtes sein...von den in Brandenburg herrschenden irren Zuständen zu berichten.Die eingefallenen Horden müssen doch aufgefallen sein?





ernie1973 schrieb:


> S.o. - da steht eigentlich meine Erklärung schon, warum diese neue Regelung *NUR* positiv sein kann, darf & sein soll & auch sein muss!....man hat sie ja schliesslich selber "erfunden"...!
> 
> 
> 
> E.



Trifft das jetzt auch auf die damalige Einführung der PF zu? #c

Gruß Jörg


----------



## olaft64 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wenn die allgemeine Schulpflicht mich dazu befähigt, z.B. einen Immobilienkredit ggf. auch über 500T Euro abzuschließen (oder als Bürge für einen derartigen zu fungieren), mir als Führerschein-Neuling ein Auto mit 500 PS u kaufen etc., dann sollte sie mich auch befähigen, ohne vorherige Prüfung am Wasser zu stehen und zu angeln.

Oder greift dann da die Intelligenz nicht mehr? Ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung, dass Du für Dich sagst, dass Du nicht jeden ans Wasser lassen willst und vorher selektieren- da herrscht Meinungsfreiheit und das akzeptiere ich. Aber das gewünschte Ergebnis wird ja heute in Bayern und BW (mit sehr hohen Hürden- Zeit und Geld für Zwangskurs) nicht erreicht.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Dafür hat der Gesetzgeber eben auch einen "Zwang" geschaffen - nämlich die allgemeine gesetzliche Schul*PFLICHT* in Deutschland! (auch mit gaaaaaanz vielen Prüfungen!!!)




Also in meiner Schulzeit wurde kein BGB erwähnt.#d

Und noch viel weniger wurde das Wissen um Gesetze geprüft.

Das hat also mit diesem Thema absolut nichts zu tun.

Hast du auch Argumente?
|kopfkrat




ernie1973 schrieb:


> S.o. - da steht eigentlich meine Erklärung schon, warum diese neue Regelung *NUR* positiv sein kann, darf & sein soll & auch sein muss!....man hat sie ja schliesslich selber "erfunden"...!



Genau.
Die FS Prüfung und auch viele weitere Vorschriften/Gesetze!


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @ernie
> Bring doch mal Fakten!
> es sollte für dich doch ein leichtes sein...von den in Brandenburg herrschenden irren Zuständen zu berichten.Die eingefallenen Horden müssen doch aufgefallen sein?
> 
> ...



Das die "Horden" keine wirkliche Gefahr sind, dass habe ich einige Posts weiter oben schonmal unterstrichen & möchte Dich bitten, dort nachzulesen, um nicht ständig alles zu wiederholen!

Limitierung --> Bewirtschafter regeln das!

Von Seiten des Gesetzgebers gibt es an der Einführung der Prüfungspflicht nur sehr vereinzelt Kritik - und das, obwohl jedes Bundesland für sich & unabhängig von allen anderen Ländern in der Lage wäre, diese Pflicht abzuschaffen.

Experimente wie Touri- oder Friedfischschein sind ja noch Ausnahmen, die quasi als Testballons dienen, oder auch eben *NUR WEGEN der KOHLE* gemacht werden --> Tourischein soll die lokale Wirtschaft ankurbeln & mehr Touris anlocken --> also - die Änderung kam wegen leerer Kassen, aber *nicht* in erster Linie, weil der Gesetzgeber prüfungsfreies Angeln fördern wollte - wie so oft ging es dabei auch um´s liebe Geld!



Ernie


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Von Seiten des Gesetzgebers gibt es an der Einführung der Prüfungspflicht nur sehr vereinzelt Kritik - und das, obwohl jedes Bundesland für sich & unabhängig von allen anderen Ländern in der Lage wäre, diese Pflicht abzuschaffen.



vielleicht deshalb: 





ernie1973 schrieb:


> S.o. - da steht eigentlich meine Erklärung schon, warum diese neue Regelung *NUR* positiv sein kann, darf & sein soll & auch sein muss!....man hat sie ja schliesslich selber "erfunden"...!
> 
> 
> 
> E.



oder paßt das gerade nicht?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also in meiner Schulzeit wurde kein BGB erwähnt.#d
> 
> Und noch viel weniger wurde das Wissen um Gesetze geprüft.



Nur Singen und Klatschen gehabt, wa.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also in meiner Schulzeit wurde kein BGB erwähnt.#d
> 
> Und noch viel weniger wurde das Wissen um Gesetze geprüft.
> 
> ...



Die Argumente stehen da!

Die Schulpflicht ist ein tolles Beispiel für staatlichen gesetzlichen Zwang, durch den ein Mindestlevel hergestellt wird, ab dem man vieles dann nach dem Schulbesuch vom Bürger schlicht und ergreifend erwarten kann.

...unstreitig gilt das BGB u.a. auch für Dich, ob Du es nun gelesen hast - oder nicht - Du hast einen Level, ab dem man dies von Dir aus Sicht des Staates erwarten kann & auch erwartet!

Der Grundlevel in Sachen Angeln wird halt´ vom Staat meistenorts noch durch die Zwangsprüfung erreicht - ist wie in der Schule - auch wer da nix lernt, der muss sich künftig - also nach der Prüfung - so behandeln lassen, als hätte er was gelernt!

Das ist in der Schule ähnlich - und es geht bei beidem nur um einen Grundlevel, den der Staat zu sichern versucht!

Ob das im Einzelfall auch wirklich klappt - oder nicht - das mag dahinstehen - aber - der staatliche Zwang an dieser Stelle ist ein probates Mittel.

Wobei sowohl die Inhalte der Schule und der Angeleiprüfungen immer wieder und wohl auch zu recht hinterfragt werden - aber - in diesen Dingen baut der Staat *EBEN NICHT* nur auf Freiwilligkeit der Beteiligten!!!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> vielleicht deshalb:
> 
> oder paßt das gerade nicht?
> 
> ...



Klar passt das auch da!

Aber - jedes Land könnte es jederzeit für sich ändern - oder hätte es auch von Anfang an anders für sich regeln können - man hat sich aber DAFÜR entschieden und ich sehe keine selbstkritischen Tendenzen in den meisten Ländern dagegen.

Die Ausnahmen dazu, die nun kommen, wie Touri- oder Friedfischschein könnten da eine Entwicklung in Gang setzen, was z.B. Thomas ja auch so sieht & begrüsst - aber - es wird wenn überhaupt nur ein langsamer Prozess sein!

...und beim Tourischein ging´s auch nur um finanzielle Interessen - da ist keine große Einsicht des Gesetzgebers in Sicht, sondern man hatte nur die Idee, so mehr Geld reinzubekommen!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...unstreitig gilt das BGB u.a. auch für Dich, ob Du es nun gelesen hast - oder nicht - Du hast einen Level, ab dem man dies von Dir aus Sicht des Staates erwarten kann & auch erwartet!




Eben und das gilt auch für die Fischereigesetze.
Auch die gelten für alle.

Trotzdem wird nur das bei weitem unwichtigere Wissen über letztere geprüft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber - jedes Land könnte es jederzeit für sich ändern - oder hätte es auch von Anfang an anders für sich regeln können - *man hat sich aber DAFÜR entschieden* und ich sehe keine selbstkritische Tendenz dagegen.




Wer ist denn "man"?
Man hat sich für gar nix entschieden. Nur die geldgesteuerten Politiker entscheiden sich immer für etwas, unabhängig von Willen der Masse.
So ist es eben wenn man regiert und nicht vertreten wird - letzteres wäre ja Demokratie.#t#q


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nur Singen und Klatschen gehabt, wa.



In den anderen Stunden(inkl. Pioniernachmittag) war ich angeln - ohne Schein(und Prüfung).:m


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer ist denn "man"?
> Man hat sich für gar nix entschieden. Nur die geldgesteuerten Politiker entscheiden sich immer für etwas, unabhängig von Willen der Masse.
> So ist es eben wenn man regiert und nicht vertreten wird - letzteres wäre ja Demokratie.#t#q



"Man" ist in dem Fall jedes einzelne Landesparlament, durch das jedes Gesetz erstmal durch musste, um überhaupt Gesetz werden zu können!

Da sitzen nunmal die von der Mehrheit Gewählten - machen die Murks, dann hilft wohl nur eins --> anders oder besser wählen - oder selber politisch engagieren!

E.


----------



## Wollebre (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

_Das hat also mit diesem Thema absolut nichts zu tun._
_Hast du auch Argumente?_

Moin Prof., wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat werden haarsträubende Beispiele herangezogen die mit Angeln nun wirklich nichts mehr zu tun haben.

Aber all das ist trauriges Zeitgeschehen. Damals nach dem Krieg hats noch niemanden interessiert wenn wir Jugendliche schwarz geangelt haben. Die Behörden waren froh wenn die Kids keinen Scheiß anstellten. Dann haben die Eltern malocht und diese Republik aufgebaut. Irgendwann waren alle satt und hatten keine Sorgen mehr. Dann kommen die Menschen halt auf die splinigsten Ideen. Wenn das dann noch mit Kohlemachen verbunden ist um so schöner.
Siehe auch all die Excesse der sog. Tierschutzorganisationen....

Wie schon vorher mal geschrieben, ich habe für mich die Konsequenzen gezogen. Möchte vorm Angeln nicht stundenlang Paragraphen studieren die in monatelanger Arbeit von Juristen erarbeitet und von Politikern abgesegnet wurden. Kein Fisch ist es mir wert wegen eines versehentlichen Fehlers vor den Kadi gezerrt zu werden.
Fahre oder fliege lieber ins Ausland und sollen die Geister hier machen was sie wollen. 
Schade nur das es nicht alle so machen können wie ich. 

In dem Sinn weiterhin ein schönes Wochende.

Wolfgang


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Ausnahmen dazu, die nun kommen, wie Touri- oder Friedfischschein könnten da eine Entwicklung in Gang setzen, was z.B. Thomas ja auch so sieht & begrüsst - aber - es wird wenn überhaupt nur ein langsamer Prozess sein!



Wir arbeiten daran. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. #h


Gruß Jörg


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Das ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung!

Ich habe halt´ meine Meinung - und Du Deine - da ist nix dabei & ich respektiere jeden, der nach seinen Überzeugungen handelt!

Das vergessen hier drin manche, wenn es mal unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt & finden keine Ruhe, bevor sie den Gegner nicht "plattgemacht" haben.

Was für mich richtig erscheint, dass mag ein jeder für sich anders sehen!

Ich finde es nur drollig, wie und auf welchem Level hier drin mittlerweile manchmal gestritten wird, wenn´s um Meinungen geht.

Da wird´s dann oft persönlich, wenn es anders nicht gelingt, den anderen mit Argumenten zu wiederlegen - das ist ziemlich traurig und zeugt nicht von hohem Niveau!

Jeder so, wie er mag!

Ich bin in Sachen Angelei politisch und vereins- oder verbandsmäßig nicht aktiv, sondern beobachte momentane Entwicklungen nur mit Interesse.

Bin halt´ ein Befürworter der Prüfungspflicht - habe dafür MEINE Gründe - und wenn´s irgendwann mal anders kommt, dann isses eben so!...die Welt wird sich weiterdrehen!...so oder so...


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## fogman (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Jose schrieb:


> danke für den link.
> sollte zur zwangslektüre für alle befürworter der zwangsprüfung werden.


 
Ich hab´ ihn schon zweimal gepostet und nun in meine Signatur gepackt, damit er noch öfter auftaucht. :m

Eventuell kann es ja auch sein, das der Verband selbst völlig überrascht ist von der Entwicklung. Denn zu Beginn hat sich der DAV sehr schwer mit der Ausnahmeregelung getan.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Wunsch nach Limitierung ist ehrlich, wenn auch vom Sozialen und Gesellschaftlichen Standpunkt ein deutliches Zeichen von Charakterschwäche.
> 
> Ziemlich unnötig und durchsichtig, dann mit dem Anschein von zu vermittelndem Grundwissen und demokratischem BlaBla zu versuchen, den nackten Egoismus zu übertünchen.
> 
> Steh doch voll und ganz dazu, ein unsozialer Egoist zu sein, davon gibt es doch viele.



Abgesehen davon, dass Du hier gleich wieder den Ausflug ins Persönliche machst, denke ich nicht, dass es "charakterschwach" ist, in einer Leistungsgesellschaft auch mal von den Menschen etwas zu verlangen, bevor sie etwas tun dürfen / können.

Dass jemand, der etwas will auch erstmal etwas leistet - und sei es nur ne Prüfung... - dass finde ich relativ normal!

Wir leben in keiner Gesellschaft, in der man alles geschenkt bekommt und in der keine Regeln nötig sind, um ein vernünftiges Miteinander möglich zu machen - und - angeln dürfen & können ist keine "naturgegebene Selbstverständlichkeit" mehr, die es früher vielleicht einmal war, oder die es in skandinavischen Ländern oft sogar gesetzlich IST!

Ich begrüsse den staatlichen Zwang an dieser Stelle und halte die durch die Prüfung entstehende "Hürde" für keine, die nicht auch ein sozial schwächerer Mensch, oder ein Dummerle packen kann, wenn er gerne angeln möchte!

Wer es ernst meint mit der Angelei, der macht seine Prüfung und jut is!

Nach wie vor kann das zumindest in NRW jeder für ca. 50 € abhaken!

Das teure Zwangskurse unnötig und teilweise auch noch inhaltlich schlecht sind & letztlich pure Geldmacherei sind, DAS bestreite ich nicht einmal!


Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Dass jemand, der etwas will auch erstmal etwas leistet - und sei es nur ne Prüfung... - dass finde ich relativ normal!




Die Unverschämtheit(in welche Gesellschaft auch immer) ist doch Menschen etwas zu verbieten, was von Natur aus jedem Lebewesen zusteht.
Nämlich seinen Lebensraum zum Nahrungserwerb zu nutzen.

Das ist alles andere als normal oder gar natürlich!


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Unverschämtheit(in welche Gesellschaft auch immer) ist doch Menschen etwas zu verbieten, was von Natur aus jedem Lebewesen zusteht.
> Nämlich seinen Lebensraum zum Nahrungserwerb zu nutzen.
> 
> Das ist alles andere als normal oder gar natürlich!



Bei wirklich unberührt urtümlich lebenden Völkern z.B. im hintersten Regenwald gebe ich Dir da völlig recht, wenn es um Nahrungserwerb geht!

In (vermeintlich) "zivilisierten" Gesellschaften, bei denen die Angelei eher "Hobby" ist, widerspreche ich Dir & bin persönlich halt´ einfach anderer Meinung.

Ist die Angelei für die betreffende Person aber wirklich und wahrhaftig notwendig zum Nahrungserwerb & zum Überleben,  *dann* bin ich bei Dir!

...was aber in Deutschland wohl nur mit viel Phantasie für die meisten der Hauptgrund zum Angeln sein dürfte!

...und wenn´s wieder soviele Arme gibt, dass sie nur durch´s Angeln ihren Nahrungsbedarf decken können, dann würde ich eine Härtefallklausel für diesen Personenkreis unterstützen!

...aber - so weit sind wir wohl NOCH (?) nicht - aber - was nicht ist, dass kann ja noch werden - und solange gibt es z.B. die "Tafeln"!

...und die Angelei bleibt ein gewissermaßen & irgendwie doch  "luxuriöses" Hobby....!

Ernie

PS:

Es gibt durchaus Kulturen, die kannibalistisch leben bzw. lebten - das  ist auch deren urtümliche Art und Weise der Ernährung - wollen wir das?

Oder gibt es da mittlerweile doch Unterschiede zu Urvölkern?



...nur mal als Denkanstoss, was alles mal "ureigenstes Recht" war....da gibt´s wohl Wandel & Entwicklungen!?!...oder?


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Unverschämtheit(in welche Gesellschaft auch immer) ist doch Menschen etwas zu verbieten, was von Natur aus jedem Lebewesen zusteht.
> Nämlich seinen Lebensraum zum Nahrungserwerb zu nutzen.
> 
> Das ist alles andere als normal oder gar natürlich!



Ich zweifle daran, dass Du die Funktionsweise der Demokratie verstanden hast - mehrheitlich gewählte Vertreter machen die Gesetze - also - gibt sich die Gesellschaft ihre Verbote eigentlich mehrheitlich selber - das dies Minderheiten nicht gefällt ist wohl klar - aber - von den schlechten Staatsformen dieser Welt haben WIR uns auch selber für die unsere entschieden.



Auswandern?...oder Revolutzer werden...ansonsten wird mehrheitlich entschieden - sowie bei dieser Umfrage - da gibt´s auch ne Mehrheit...

Ernie


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hier mal ein Beispiel für ein "Faltblatt":
http://www.thueringen.de/de/publikationen/pic/pubdownload1132.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Oberlehrer, Zwangsbeglücker, Gutmenschen, Hobbbyjuristen, Moralisten, Blockwarte etc. werden natürlich immer für gesetzliche Regelungen bis ins kleinste sein - auch da, wos komplett unnötig ist. 
Deutschland ist voll davon - siehe Straßenverkehrsrecht oder Steuerrecht......

Gott sei Dank gibts auch noch Menschen, die anderen Menschen Eigenverantwortung zugestehen und diese auch einfordern.....

Aber weder ist das eine ein Argument pro, noch das andere contra gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung..

Es zeigt nur den verzweifelten Kampf nach Suche für Argumente gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand...

Es gibt ja sogar 2 stichhaltige Argumente für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, die wurden aber von den Befürwortern in der jetzigen Diskusison hier noch gar nicht angebracht (bzw. nur das eine teilweise)..

Bei allem andern gehts nur um Fisch/Gewässerneid und "wenn ich die Prüfung machen musste, sollen das andere auch müssen"..

Negative praktische Erfahrungen mit der Prüfung von Ausbildern wie z. B. Franz werden da schlicht genauso ignoriert wie positive wie in Brandenburg mit prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln......

Man pflegt halt seine Feindbilder als Befürworter und sein Menschenbild, dass kein Mensch eigenverantwortlich handeln sollen darf..

Ich respektiere diese Meinung, werde sie aber nie akzeptieren..........


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel für ein "Faltblatt":
> http://www.thueringen.de/de/publikationen/pic/pubdownload1132.pdf



Schon gut gemacht - aber mit 44 Seiten auch deutlich mehr, als das oft angeführte "Din A4" Blatt!

Trotzdem habe ich ein Bauchzwicken dabei, einfach zu glauben, dass alle das von Anfang bis Ende freiwillig auch durchlesen & beherzigen....!

Ernie


----------



## Wollebre (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

_Bei wirklich unberührt urtümlich lebenden Völkern z.B. im hintersten Regenwald gebe ich Dir da völlig recht, wenn es um Nahrungserwerb geht!
_

ich weiß nicht wo deine Reisen dich bisher hingeführt haben, aber bestimmt noch nicht so weit. Das gilt nicht nur dort für *alle *Bevölkerungsgruppen, ob noch im Busch lebend oder gut verdienende Krawattenträger im modernen Office. Z.B. angeln in Indonesien um die 60 Mio Menschen, verteilt auf gut 17.000 Inseln. Wenn die Schulter an Schulter zum Regierungsgebäude marschieren sind solche Gedankengänge schnell vorbei.... In diesem Jahr sollten die Benzinpreise leicht angehoben werden - kannst dir jetzt wohl vorstellen wie das ausgegangen ist!

Bei uns wird nur im Untergrund gegen Politiker und Funktionäre gegrummelt und das ist es.

Die handzahmen preußischen Abnicker gibt es nur in Deutschland!

Selbstverständlich werden Politiker demokratisch gewählt. Das heißt aber nicht das alles so richtig ist was entschieden wird. Allein der Bundesgerichtshof verweist die regelmäßig in ihre Schranken und kommen nicht mit allen Gesetzen durch.
War aber schon immer einfach Minoritäten zu gängeln.
Wenn wir 30 Mio Angler und die richtigen Interessenvertreter hätten sehe einiges anders aus!

Wolfgang


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich zweifle daran, dass Du die Funktionsweise der Demokratie verstanden hast -



Hat zwar absolutz nichts mit der von dir zitierten Stelle zu tun aber gut, mein Demokratieverständnis:

Demokratie(=Volksherrschaft) bgedeutet, dass das Volk seine Vertreter wählt welche den Willen des Volkes (nach innen wie außen)vertreten - direkte Demokratie!

Nur dem Namen nach Demokartie ist wenn man nicht direkt mitbestimmen darf, sondern nur die Wahl zwischen verschiedenen Herrscherkliquen(Parteien) hat, welche über Volkes Wille hinweg entscheiden(können) - nennt sich parlamentarische Dem. usw.


Damit auch gut mit OT und Politik!


Und zu dem anderen Unsinn von wegen





ernie1973 schrieb:


> und solange gibt es z.B. die "Tafeln"!


Du willst also den Leuten ihre ureigensten Rechte nehmen und sie stattdessen mit Abfällen zwangsernähren?
Die natürlichsten Rechte negieren und Naturnutzung nur einer finanziellen Elite zugänglich machen?

Ohne mich!

Genau wegen solchen verbogenen Ansichten, schreib ich hier das was ich schreibe!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Schon gut gemacht - aber mit 44 Seiten auch deutlich mehr, als das oft angeführte "Din A4" Blatt!
> 
> Trotzdem habe ich ein Bauchzwicken dabei, einfach zu glauben, dass alle das von Anfang bis Ende freiwillig auch durchlesen & beherzigen....!
> 
> Ernie



Ja, habs bislang auch nur mal überflogen aber so auf den ersten Blick finde ich das auch sehr gut gemacht. Allen Respekt #6

Das Bauchzwicken ist sicher nicht unbegründet. Da wird es bestimmt welche geben die sich nicht alles durchlesen und sich nicht an das halten was in der Broschüre steht. Aber das ist dann deren Problem, denn Sie müssen ggf. die Konsequenzen tragen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel für ein "Faltblatt":
> http://www.thueringen.de/de/publikationen/pic/pubdownload1132.pdf



* Ein "Faltblatt" von Ü30 Seiten

Wenn dann der Lesende auch noch die Ratschläge befolgt das er sich weitere Informationen einholen soll :*.
Zitat :
"Nach dem Fischereigesetz hat jeder Angler alle rechtlichen Bestimmungen, insbesondere
fischerei-, tierschutz- und naturschutzrechtlicher Art, zu beachten. Dazu hat er sich selbstständig entsprechend zu informieren und weiterzubilden.In Kapitel 8 finden Sie hierzu einige Literaturhinweise."

*Also ganz klar keine " er kann sich weiterbilden" sondern "er hat sich weiterzubilden" - Aufforderung.
Und zwar mit der Lektüre lt. Kapitel 8 :*
"8 Ausgewählte Rechtsnormen zur Fischerei

Thüringer Fischereigesetz (ThürFischG) in der Fassung der
Neubekanntmachung vom 18. September 2008 (GVBl. S. 315)

Thüringer Fischereiverordnung (ThürFischVO) vom 11. Oktober
1994 (GVBl. S. 1173), zuletzt geändert durch die Zweite Verordnung
zur Änderung der Thüringer Fischereiverordnung vom 27. Februar
2009 (GVBl. S. 221)∗

Thüringer Verordnung über die Fischereiaufsicht (ThürVOFAS)
vom 10. Januar 1995 (GVBl. S.69), zuletzt geändert durch Artikel 12
der Verordnung vom 18. Februar 2003 (GVBl. S. 109)
Verwarnungsgeld - und Bußgeldkatalog zur Ahndung von
Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach dem Thüringer Fischereigesetz und
der Thüringer Fischereiverordnung – Verwarnungsgeld - und
Bußgeldkatalog Fischereiwesen – ThürStAnz Nr. 38/2005 S. 1808-
1814*

Tierschutzgesetz (TierSchG) in der Fassung vom 18. Mai 2006
(BGBl. I S. 1206, 1313), zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom
15. Juli 2009 (BGBl. I S. 1950)

Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung (TierSchlV) vom 3. März 1997
(BGBl. I S. 405), geändert durch Artikel 19 des Gesetzes vom
13. April 2006 (BGBl. I S. 855)"
*
Und wenn man sich dann jemanden nimmt der einen den Inhalt dieser Gesetze lehrt und sich danach von diesen in dem erworbenen Wissen prüfen nennt so nennt man dieses Prüfung ;-))*


----------



## olaft64 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich ein Bauchzwicken dabei, einfach zu glauben, dass alle das von Anfang bis Ende freiwillig auch durchlesen & beherzigen....!
> 
> Ernie


Mit dem Argument kannst Du alles totschlagen... 

Die Broschüre ist wirklich gut gemacht und verständlich und wäre etwas, das mit Unterschrift zur verbindlichen Kenntnisnahme und Beachtung eine tolle Lösung für den Sachverstand wäre. Fehlt natürlich die von Dir gewünschte Regulierungs- und Fernhaltefunktion der Prüfung...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@Ulrich Horst

ist doch bei den geprüften genau gleich.Weiterbildung ist angesagt.Die aktuellen Gesetze sind einzuhalten...egal was da vor vielleicht 30Jahren mal gelehrt wurde.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## gründler (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> den Titel "Hobby-Jurist" habe ich durch AB-Member "Gründler", der das witzig fand - und es soll ausdrücken, dass ich meinen Lebensunterhalt "anderweitig" verdiene - aber da habt ihr schon irgendwie Spaß dran, oder?


 

Jo stimmt,kommt von meinem Mist da er ja Anwalt ist....reimt sich sogar.


#h


----------



## Alexander2781 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Leider steht in dem Faltbaltt nichts von geschützten Pflanzenarten, wie z. B. die gelbe Schwertlilie, welche bei uns am Gewässer vorkommt.


----------



## Wollebre (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

_Ich bin in Sachen Angelei politisch und vereins- oder verbandsmäßig nicht aktiv, sondern beobachte momentane Entwicklungen nur mit Interesse._

@ Ernie,
wenn es dir nicht darum geht den Thread schön lang zu ziehen, sage uns doch bitte warum du dich mit dem Thema so engagierst?
Angelst du schon oder möchtest du? Bisher nur Angelpuff Erfahrung aber möchtest auch mal in "richtige" Gewässer angeln?

Dann findest du allein in diesem Board mehr als ausreichend Informationen dich aufs Angeln vorzubereiten und problemlos auf eine Prüfung verzichten kannst. Bilder aller Fische gibts kostenlos im Web. Wenn du z.B. nur in Norddeutschland angelst, brauchst man nicht unbedingt zu wissen wie ein junger Huchen ausschaut usw usw. 

Empfehle dann besser die jeweiligen lokalen Fischereigesetze zu studieren wo du angeln willst, besser gleich ausdrucken, sonst kannst du schneller juristischen Ärger bekommen als dir lieb ist.

Ich habe jedenfalls keine Ambitionen beim Angeln neben mir einen RA sitzen zu haben, der mich auf eventuelle "Fehler" hinweist um Ärger zu vermeiden (falls mal jemand hinterm Busch hockt und meint mich ansch..... zu müssen). Selbst wenn die Person dann nicht Recht bekommen sollte, hat man jede Menge Ärger und Kosten am Hals.

Wolfgang


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Leider steht in dem Faltbaltt nichts von geschützten Pflanzenarten, wie z. B. die gelbe Schwertlilie, welche bei uns am Gewässer vorkommt.



dieses schwerwiegenden Versäumis gehört wirklich sofort behoben!
Wir könnten es auf einen Klebezettel schreiben...und auf die Vorderseite der Broschüre kleben. #c


Gruß Jörg...bissl sprachlos gerade.


----------



## Alexander2781 (28. Oktober 2012)

Stell Dir einen Angler vor, der alle Schwertlilien umtretet, weil er genau an der Stelle angeln möchte, wo diese wachsen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Stell Dir nen ungeprüften Vogelbeobachter vor, nen ungeprüften Pilzesammler, nen ungeprüften Spaziergänger................

Glaubts Du ernsthaft und ehrlich, dass nach einer Prüfung für Angler sich danach auch nur einer den Pflanzenkram noch merkt, den er zwangsweise lernen musste?

Der will Fisch, keinen Salat...........

Und solange in Bayern die Ausbilder solche Dinge wie mit dem Harnischwels anstellen, wärs eh besser, die Menschen das Angeln komplett selber lernen zu lassen.........


----------



## olaft64 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich denke, ich klinke mich jetzt aus. 

Hier werden die abwegigsten Argumente ins Feld geführt, um das zu erreichen, was man wirklich will: nicht jeden (speziell nicht den "Goldzahn-Kormoran") und alle (könnte ja jemand meinen Fisch fangen, wenn zu viele am Wasser sind) ans Wasser lassen.

Schade, dass man dies nicht wie früher am Tennisplatz und heute noch am Golfplatz über den Preis regeln kann...:c

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Wollebre (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

_Stell Dir einen Angler vor, der alle Schwertlilien umtretet, weil er genau an der Stelle angeln möchte, wo diese wachsen_

dann grabe ich die vorsichtig aus (hole mir natürlich vorher Rat bei einem Gärtner mit Meisterprüfung) und pflanze die an einer Stelle wieder ein wo mein ärgster "Angelfeind" seinen Stammplatz hat.

Wolfgang


----------



## franja1 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Stell Dir einen Angler vor, der alle Schwertlilien umtretet, weil er genau an der Stelle angeln möchte, wo diese wachsen.




...entschuldige mal, aber das geht zu weit. Sicherlich wird die ein oder andere Pflanze zertrammpelt...schade...und ohne Absicht...aber warum muss jede Woche eine Sau durchs Dorf gertrieben werden... damit man sich endlich über etwas aufregen kann...oder???

Gruß Jan


----------



## fogman (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Leider steht in dem Faltbaltt nichts von geschützten Pflanzenarten, wie z. B. die gelbe Schwertlilie, welche bei uns am Gewässer vorkommt.


 
Leider wurden uns im Seminar auch nicht alle geschützten Pflanzenarten beigebracht, sondern es wurde darauf hingewiesen daß man sich am Angelplatz gefälligst gemäß der Naturschutzrichtlinien zu verhalten hat. So wie das auch jeder Spaziergänger, Badegast oder Kajakfahrer tun muss, ganz ohne Prüfung.


----------



## Purist (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stell Dir nen ungeprüften Vogelbeobachter vor, nen ungeprüften Pilzesammler, nen ungeprüften Spaziergänger................
> 
> Glaubts Du ernsthaft und ehrlich, dass nach einer Prüfung für Angler sich danach auch nur einer den Pflanzenkram noch merkt, den er zwangsweise lernen musste?
> 
> Der will Fisch, keinen Salat...........



Und es geht immer noch darum, dass Jagd und Fischfang nicht allgemeine Freizeitaktivitäten sind. 
Pilzesammler sollten sich wirklich schulen lassen (Pilzbestimmung ist in Deutschland weitgehend ein Ehrenamt, allenfalls Exkursionen kosten..), man sieht derart oft Typen mit Bestimmungsbüchlein, die auf dem Parkplatz erst einmal die grünen Knollenblätterpilze aus ihrem übervollem Tütchen aussortieren, da kann einem wie mir, der schon als Kind an die Thematik herangeführt wurde, nur schlecht werden. 
Vogelbeobachter, der Pflanzen kaputttritt? Habe ich noch keinen gesehen, Spaziergänger trifft man auch recht selten abseits der Wege (Igitt, ist ja schlammig, da wird der Porsche Cayenne innen so dreckig). 

Mal im ernst, wir Angler (wohl auch die Jägerkollegen) sind ein anderer Schlag, nicht nur vor dem Gesetz. Soll man jetzt auf Göring und seine Nazikumpanen schimpfen, weil sie den Naturschutz derart verschärft haben? Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach akzeptieren, dass jeder von uns hier nur zu Besuch ist. Die Natur unseren eigentlichen Lebensraum darstellt, den wir in Rekordzeit komplett zerstören könnten, oder wir können ihn so pflegen und sauber hinterlassen, dass er so bleiben kann wie er ist. 
Ja, ich habe auch schon Angler gesehen, die mit Machete ihren Platz "freigeschlagen" haben, unliebsamen Beifang per Fußtritt ins Gewässer zurück befördert haben und ich bin genau deswegen froh, dass die Prüfung dabei eine Hürde darstellt, die bei derartigem Verhalten nicht nur einen Entzug des Fischereischeines, sondern auch eine Wiederholung nach 5 Jahren vorsieht, wenn der Chaot bis dahin nicht längst von der Idee abgekommen ist, dass er seinen Frust am Angelgewässer rauslassen muss, sich lieber einem anderen Hobby zuwendet, rasen auf 2 Rädern zum Beispiel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Natur unseren eigentlichen Lebensraum darstellt, den wir in Rekordzeit komplett zerstören könnten




Das macht die Menschheit doch in großen Stil.

Angler und Jäger sind wohl die einzigen, die mehr darüber wissen als der Rest und dementsprechend vorsichtiger sind.

Schwarze Schafe mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Wollebre (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ja ja über manche Kommentare kann man nur das :c bekommen... Da zweifelt man ob es Verarsche ist oder aus ehrlicher Überzeugung kommt.

Aber leider sieht man wieviele Unselbständige wir unter uns haben und nur darum betteln gegängelt zu werden.

Und nu ist wirklich Tschüß und Ende in diesem Thread

Wolfgang


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Du hast recht, Wolle.#6

Ich bin auch zutiefst erschrocken wie hörig man solchem Unfug sein kann.
Gleich dem getretenen Hund, der trotzdem seinem Herrn und Peiniger treu folgt.:c


----------



## franja1 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Und es geht immer noch darum, dass Jagd und Fischfang nicht allgemeine Freizeitaktivitäten sind.
> Pilzesammler sollten sich wirklich schulen lassen (Pilzbestimmung ist in Deutschland weitgehend ein Ehrenamt, allenfalls Exkursionen kosten..), man sieht derart oft Typen mit Bestimmungsbüchlein, die auf dem Parkplatz erst einmal die grünen Knollenblätterpilze aus ihrem übervollem Tütchen aussortieren, da kann einem wie mir, der schon als Kind an die Thematik herangeführt wurde, nur schlecht werden.
> Vogelbeobachter, der Pflanzen kaputttritt? Habe ich noch keinen gesehen, Spaziergänger trifft man auch recht selten abseits der Wege (Igitt, ist ja schlammig, da wird der Porsche Cayenne innen so dreckig).
> 
> ...




...voll daneben Dein Kommentar....wer bitte geht aus Frust zum Angeln...und so nebenbei..ich fahr auch oft auf 2 Rädern... +100 PS...aber Frust dabei #d...kann ja sein, dass solche Neigungen gibt...aber doch sicherlich in der Minderzahl... kenn da noch ein Sprichwort...was ich selber denk und tu.... trau ich jedem anderen zu#q


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nabend,

Mit steigender Anzahl der Befürworter gerät die Tonlage der Ablehner immer mehr ins wanken. Sehen da etwa welche ihre Meinungsfälle davon schwimmen??Oder woher stammt der Frust??

Nun ja , ich bin bei der Abstimmung außen vor. Ich finde für mich für beiden Seiten eine Anzahl an Argumenten so das es kein klares Ja oder Nein  für mich nicht geben kann.


----------



## daci7 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hmm ... mit steigender Anzahl der Befürworter steigt auch die Zahl der "Totschlagargumente" und es wird klar wohin die Reise geht.
Wenn jemand klar sagt, dass er einen elitären Sport in seinem Hobby sieht und dies gerne so halten würde, kann ich dagegen nicht argumentieren - auch wenn ich es schwachsinnig finde 

Trotzdem finde ich knapp 1/3 Gegenstimmen schon beachtlich, wenn man mal bedenkt, dass wahrscheinlich die Mehrzahl der Leute die hier abstimmen einen Fischereischein besitzen und die Pfüfung abgelegt haben.


----------



## Mac69 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nabend,




Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Mit steigender Anzahl der Befürworter gerät die Tonlage der Ablehner immer mehr ins wanken. Sehen da etwa welche ihre Meinungsfälle davon schwimmen??Oder woher stammt der Frust??
> 
> Nun ja , ich bin bei der Abstimmung außen vor. Ich finde für mich für beiden Seiten eine Anzahl an Argumenten so das es kein klares Ja oder Nein für mich nicht geben kann.


 

Danke........!!!|good:|good:|good:

Man kann ja gerne kontrovers diskutieren....jeder hat seine Meinung ,aber bei manchen Posts schwingt wirklich nur noch der blanke Frust mit........

Mac

der mit ja gestimmt hat ,aber manche Argumente der nein Abstimmer gut nachvollziehen kann.
Was ich aber gar nicht checke wenn hier die haarsträubensten Argumente und Theorien angebracht werden...und es nur noch ums Rechthaben geht......


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Trotzdem finde ich knapp 1/3 Gegenstimmen schon beachtlich, wenn man mal bedenkt, dass wahrscheinlich die Mehrzahl der Leute die hier abstimmen einen Fischereischein besitzen und die Pfüfung abgelegt haben.
> __________________


Zu Beginn der Abstimmung war ich davon ausgegangen das das Verhältnis eher umgekehrt sein würde. Ich wundere mich schon das sowenige ablehnender Haltung sind.
Mir gefallen nicht alle Argumente - Einige lehne ich strikt ab.Trotzdem kann ich sie nachvollziehen. Und Schwachsinn kann ich ich überall finden. Allerdings ist diese Heransgehensweise kein Diskussionsstil für mich.Eher ein Zeichen das Argumentationskette zu ende ist.


----------



## tofte (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat zwar absolutz nichts mit der von dir zitierten Stelle zu tun aber gut, mein Demokratieverständnis:
> 
> Demokratie(=Volksherrschaft) bgedeutet, dass das Volk seine Vertreter wählt welche den Willen des Volkes (nach innen wie außen)vertreten - direkte Demokratie!
> 
> ...



mach nur weiter mit dem schreiben,endlich mal ne fundierte meinung.bin da vollkommen bei dir....


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Die Sportfischerprüfung, die ich abgelegt habe, empfand ich nur als tauglich um den Run auf die Gewässer durch eine vorgeschobene Hürde zu stoppen.

Ich habe im Rahmen der Prüfung keinen einzigen Fuß an ein Gewässer gesetzt, geschweige denn einen Fisch gesehen oder gar versorgt.

"Gelernt" habe ich in der Jugendgruppe, beim Schwarzangeln, an Forellenteichen und Privatgewässern.

Nur mit nassen Händen Fische berühen, Handlandung, Haken binden, Müllsack als Teil der Angelausrüstung, Betäuben/Kiemenschnitt/Haken lösen (und das in dieser Reihenfolge) habe ich überall gelernt - nur nicht bei der Fischerprüfung.

Dort habe ich gelernt, wie man eine Schwingspitzenrute zusammenbastelt (und in 17 Angeljahren seit der Prüfung keine Einzige mehr gesehen), dass man 40er Monoschnur zum Hechtangeln braucht (noch nie verwendet) und wie viele Eier ein Karpfen legt (da mir dies keinen praktischen Nutzen bringt, habe bis heute nicht nachgezählt, ob´s wirklich stimmt!). 

Grundsätzlich bin ich für eine Prüfung - nur deutlich abgespeckter und praktischer orientiert.


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn jemand klar sagt, dass er einen elitären Sport in seinem Hobby sieht und dies gerne so halten würde, kann ich dagegen nicht argumentieren...



so ist es.
wenn so einer sich mit solchen zusammenfindet und dank ihrer finanziellen möglichkeiten diese sich ein herrliches refugium sichern mit schildern wie "PRIVAT", dann ist das zwar nach meinem gesellschaftlichen verständnis auch nicht korrekt - aber das ist eben eine meiner meinung nach zu ändernde gesellschaftliche realität.

anders ist es, und da fühle ich mich persönlich angegriffen, wenn solche den zugang zu gemeingut aus gnadenlos egoistischen gründen "limitieren" wollen und sich jeder möglichen demagogie bedienen wie "vandalen, goldzähne" etc. 

da bin ich in meiner person angegriffen - und da gibts dann auch schon mal den silberlöffel tief in den mund gestopft!


----------



## tofte (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Stell Dir einen Angler vor, der alle Schwertlilien umtretet, weil er genau an der Stelle angeln möchte, wo diese wachsen.




ja und was geschieht dann? hørt die welt sich auf zu drehen?
ich denke eher nicht.man kann es auch scheinbar wie du bei weitem uebertreiben.


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Und es geht immer noch darum, dass Jagd und Fischfang nicht allgemeine Freizeitaktivitäten sind.


doch angeln gehört dazu!stell dir nur mal vor...ich war so ca.12Jahre alt...und bin alleine zum angeln geradelt,einfach so.Es kommt noch schlimmer: ich konnte selbst damals einen Fisch abschlagen.




> dass die Prüfung dabei eine Hürde darstellt, die bei derartigem Verhalten nicht nur einen Entzug des Fischereischeines, sondern auch eine Wiederholung nach 5 Jahren vorsieht,



was bringt denn deine Hürde wenn es anschließend(nach der Prüfung) zu diesen Verfehlungen kommt?


Hier mal paar Vorlagen für die Pro-Prüfungsfraktion:
polizeiliches Führungszeugnis,Schufa-Eintrag etc. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> "Gelernt" habe ich in der Jugendgruppe, beim Schwarzangeln, an Forellenteichen und Privatgewässern.


Tja Ronny , da möcht ich doch glatt behaupten das Lehrgang und Prüfung für dich nicht notwendig waren. Da bist du sicher einer von vielen. Da sag ich mal ein klares NEIN.

Nur was ist mit dem der vom heut auf morgen Angler sein will. Ab innen Laden- sich vom "Fachverkäufer" beraten lassen und dann Abmarsch zum Teich. Woher soll dieser denn nun ein Mindestmasß an Rüstzeug haben? Vom Zelttellage durchlesen mit Dingen die er grade mal bustabieren kann??
In dem Fall sage ich einklares JA!

Und nu??


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Nur was ist mit dem der vom heut auf morgen Angler sein will. Ab innen Laden- sich vom "Fachverkäufer" beraten lassen und dann Abmarsch zum Teich. Woher soll dieser denn nun ein Mindestmasß an Rüstzeug haben? Vom Zelttellage durchlesen mit Dingen die er grade mal bustabieren kann??


Der wird so eh keinen Fisch fangen und kann daher auch nix anrichten - also ein klares NEIN..

Niemand kommt von alleine zum angeln und daher jeder Anfänger IMMER ne Anleitung..


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur was ist mit dem der vom heut auf morgen Angler sein will. Ab innen Laden- sich vom "Fachverkäufer" beraten lassen und dann Abmarsch zum Teich. *Woher soll dieser denn nun ein Mindestmasß an Rüstzeug haben?* Vom Zelttellage durchlesen mit Dingen die er grade mal bustabieren kann??
> In dem Fall sage ich einklares JA!
> 
> Und nu??




Ja woher denn? Von "meiner" Prüfung? Garantiert nicht.

Und nu?


Prüfung gern, aber dann praxisnah.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

.......


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der wird so eh keinen Fisch fangen und kann daher auch nix anrichten - also ein klares NEIN..
> 
> Oh , der fängt seinen Fisch. Das berühmte Anfängerglück.Kommt numal vor. Ich gönns ihm. Na mein Segen hatta.Nur wie geht der mit dem Fisch um?
> Hakenlösen zB. - letztes WE gerade erlebt- da wird am Vorfach so lange gezogen das er sich das ausweiden sparen könnte. Nur das der Fisch Untermaß hatte und der Knabe nicht mal genau wußte was er da gefangen hatte.
> ...


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

........


Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ja woher denn? Von "meiner" Prüfung? Garantiert nicht.
> 
> Und nu?
> Find gerade den Zusammenhang nicht.#c
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich hab die letzten Seiten nicht mehr gelesen. Nach mehr als drei "Ernies" muss ich mir sonst Sorgen um mein eben genossenes Abendessen machen. 




ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Argumente stehen da!
> 
> Die Schulpflicht ist ein tolles Beispiel für staatlichen gesetzlichen Zwang, durch den ein Mindestlevel hergestellt wird, ab dem man vieles dann nach dem Schulbesuch vom Bürger schlicht und ergreifend erwarten kann.
> 
> ...



Dem Staat ist das Schei$egal. Die Prüfungspflicht ist dem kranken Hirn einiger Oberlehrerhafter Moralapostel entsprungen. Es ist schon trautig genug, dass es Politiker gibt, die mit so einem Pille-Palle Ihre Zeit totschlagen.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung!
> 
> Ich habe halt´ meine Meinung - und Du Deine - da ist nix dabei & ich respektiere jeden, der nach seinen Überzeugungen handelt!
> 
> ...



Du respektierst genau gar nix. Was Du hier gebetsmühlenartig wiederholst ist nix anderes, als das aufdrücken wollen Deiner Ansicht auf den Rest der Gesellschaft.
Du kannst ja einen Vorbereitungskurs machen und Dich von mir aus vom Mutti prüfen lassen.

*Du* bist es, der anderen vorschreiben wil, was sie zu tun haben.




ernie1973 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass Du hier gleich wieder den Ausflug ins Persönliche machst, denke ich nicht, dass es "charakterschwach" ist, in einer Leistungsgesellschaft auch mal von den Menschen etwas zu verlangen, bevor sie etwas tun dürfen / können.



Wer bist Du, dass Du es Dir herausnimmst etwas von anderen zu verlangen ?



Die länger registrierten Mitglieder mögen sich noch an den User "Rheophilius" erinnern. Der hat hier auch versucht seine abstrusen Thesen zu verbreiten.


Parallelen, Reinkarnation , Brüder im Ungeiste, oder nur ein Doppelaccount ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nochmal.
Wer für ne Prüfung zwangsweise lernen muss, lernt nix richtiges, nurs ankreuzen auswendig..

Freiwillig lernen durch gute praktische Kurse über Vereine und Verbände, dafür abschaffen des sinnlosen Theoriekrames, das bringt mehr gut ausgebildete Angler ans Wasser die dann besser aufpassen. Und dadurch schwarze Schafe in Kooperation mit besseren Kopntrolen auch immer weiter zurückdrängen.

Gestezliche Zwangsprüfung und gute (vor allem praktische) Ausbildung schliesst sich nunmal aus mangelns Personal......

Oder anders  gesagt:
Wer für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung ist, verhindert die gute Ausbildung der Angler......


----------



## Duke Nukem (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Oh , der fängt seinen Fisch. Das berühmte  Anfängerglück.Kommt numal vor. Ich gönns ihm. Na mein Segen hatta.Nur  wie geht der mit dem Fisch um?
> Hakenlösen zB. - letztes WE gerade erlebt- da wird am  Vorfach so lange gezogen das er sich das ausweiden sparen könnte. Nur  das der Fisch Untermaß hatte und der Knabe nicht mal genau wußte was er  da gefangen hatte....



Und Du glaubst mit Prüfung kann das nicht passieren?

Uns wurde iim Lehrgang nicht beigebracht wie man einen Haken vorsichtig entfernt und die eindeutige Identifikation der jeweiligen Art erlernt man auch nicht von Zeichnungen sondern durch die Praxis.

Andreas


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Andreas,
Also hier in MV ist Fischidentifikation 100%ig Bestandteil des Lehrganges und der Prüfung.
Ebenso bekommste hier im Lehrgang beigebracht das man den Haken eben nicht durch herausreißen löst.
Das praktische Umsetzen  , ok , das ist was das erst später am Gewässer passiert.
Deswegen sagt ich ja das das bisherige System nichts taugt (fehlender bzw zu geringer.. Praxisanteil)


----------



## Mac69 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hi,

komisch in einer Sache sind sich beide Seiten einig-das die Prüfung und zt. die Vorbereitungslehrgänge zu wenig Praxisbezogen etc.sind.
Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit ob es da nicht nen Kompromiss geben könnte ......und wie der dann ggf. aussehen würde.

Ich denke die Prüfungen in weiten Teilen Deutschlands wird bleiben-Angeln für jedermann(ohne Prüfung) und überall wird es die nächsten Jahre bundesweit nicht geben.

Das grösste Problem bzw. der Haken an der Sache sind die dusseligen unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetze obwohl wir ein Land sind.

Wären die contra Prüfung Abstimmer soweit kompromissbereit
sich mit dem "Übel" Prüfung abzufinden wenn das ganze viel Praxisbezogener wäre ?Ich kenne jedenfalls kein anderes Mittel als eine Prüfung um Wissen abzufragen und zu bestätigen das der Prüfling (zur Zeit der Prüfung)über das Wissen verfügt.

Mir sind *gut* ausgebildete Angler jedenfalls lieber als Leute die null Plan haben(ob mit oder ohne Prüfung).


Mac


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Andreas,
> Also hier in MV ist Fischidentifikation 100%ig Bestandteil des Lehrganges und der Prüfung.


Ja und hier in MV kann sich auch jeder Einheimische seinen FS längst kaufen ohne diese unsinnige Prüfung abzulegen...*da sage ich mal Gott sei DANK.*


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> .....Oh , der fängt seinen Fisch. Das berühmte  Anfängerglück.Kommt numal vor. Ich gönns ihm. Na mein Segen hatta.Nur  wie geht der mit dem Fisch um?
> Hakenlösen zB. - letztes WE gerade erlebt- da wird am Vorfach  so lange gezogen das er sich das ausweiden sparen könnte. Nur das der  Fisch Untermaß hatte und der Knabe nicht mal genau wußte was er da  gefangen hatte...



Bedeutet das, das bei Euch Leute ohne Lehrgang und Prüfung angeln, oder bedeutet das, dass der Kollege zwar eine Prüfung abgeschlossen hat, dabei aber nichts bzw. nicht das elementare gelehrnt hat?

In meinen Augen ist das mehr ein Argument gegen die Prüfung.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Mach zwar keinen Sinn solch Diskussion - aber zumindest haben wir mal wieder was geschrieben:


> Oder anders gesagt:
> Wer für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung ist, verhindert die gute Ausbildung der Angler......


 
Auf diesem Polemikzug spring in mal spaßenshalber auf..... :

Wer gegen eine gesetzliche Prüfung ist verhindert eine zumindest grundlegende Ausbildung.

( allerdings hat Prüfung nüscht mit Ausbildung als solcher zutun)


----------



## Mannheimer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Die Fragestellung sollte eventuell anders gestellt werden, denn an der Prüfung an sich habe ich keinerlei Zweifel.

Auto darf man auch nur mit Führerschein fahren, weil das Risiko einen Unfall zu bauen oder alles von Grund auf falsch zu machen einfach zu groß ist.
Die Prüfung schützt damit alle Autofahrer und ist wichtiger Bestandteil des Straßenverkehrs

So auch beim Angeln. Ohne Fischereiprüfung könnte jeder machen was er will, dass dabei enstehende Ergebnis würde auf Jahre gesehen sicher die ein odere andere Fischart an den Rande des Aussterbens treiben oder andere unschöne Folgen mit sich ziehen.

Jedoch sollte, wie es der große Bruder Führerschein vormacht, die Prüfung in Theorie und Praxis gegliedert werden.
Zudem finde ich, dass regionale Gegenheiten ebenso in die Prüfung gehören. _(Als ich das erste mal eine Schwarzmeergrundel fing, dachte ich es sei eine Groppe und wollte den Fang fast schon an das Naturschutzamt melden...)_
Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein total irrelevanter Teil warum ein Neunauge jetzt Neunauge und nicht Zweiaugsiebenkiemling heißt.
Viele Fragen sollten überarbeitet und den Leuten viel mehr der praktische Teil nahegelegt werden.
Wie man den Fisch schonend behandelt, welche Angelmethoden besser nicht verwendet werden sollten und vieles, was bei unser eins schon in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist, sollte Teil einer solchen Prüfung werden.

Eine Argumentation gegen eine Prüfung, die auf der Prämisse "unter Zwang lernen bringt nichts" aufbaut ist totaler Humbug.
Würde man dies auf alle anderen Gebiete umwälzen, so bräuchte man ja nie etwas lernen....
Zudem wollen die Leute doch Angeln, da sollte es doch kein Zwang sein sich Wissen anzueignen, sondern eher Freude bereiten.
Ich bestreite nicht, dass der Großteil der Fragen, die in der Fischerprüfung gestellt werden bereits wenige Wochen später aus dem Gedächtnis verschwinden, das unterstützt jedoch genau meiner Forderung die Art der Prüfung zu ändern und nicht die Prüfung an sich abzuschaffen.

In diesem Sinne, JA zur Fischerprüfung, JA zu Praxiswissen und JA zur Überarbeitung der Teils unnötigen Fragen des Gebiets "Ünnotiges Wissen".

Liebe Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@U-See Fischer,

Hier in MV kannste mit dem Tourischein von heut auf Morgen Angler sein.

@Tino,


> Ja und hier in MV kann sich auch jeder Einheimische seinen FS längst kaufen ohne diese unsinnige Prüfung abzulegen...*da sage ich mal Gott sei DANK.*


Mehrheitlich stimm ich dir da zu. Nur hat die Medaille immer 2 Seiten. Und auf einer tummeln sich Leute die ICH nicht Angler nennen möchte.


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Mehrheitlich stimm ich dir da zu. Nur hat die Medaille immer 2 Seiten.  Und auf einer tummeln sich Leute die ICH nicht Angler nennen möchte.



Genau so geht es mir aber bei einigen geprüften FS Besitzer auch wenn ich sie am Wasser sehe. ;-)


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

He he - nicht meine Argumente gegen mich verwenden - such dir selber welche. 

Wobei du da sicher nicht Unrecht hast..


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Mannheimer schrieb:


> So auch beim Angeln. Ohne Fischereiprüfung könnte jeder machen was er will, dass dabei enstehende Ergebnis würde auf Jahre gesehen sicher die ein odere andere Fischart an den Rande des Aussterbens treiben oder andere unschöne Folgen mit sich ziehen.



Schau dir einfach an,wie es im überwiegenden Teil dieser Welt(ohne Prüfung)um den Fischbestand bestellt ist!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



			
				Mannheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Fischereiprüfung könnte jeder machen was er will,


Aha - und mit Prüfung kann man das nicht mehr??
Da hab ich dann irgendwo/wann mal was verpasst.

;-))))


----------



## Sharpo (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Zitat Gunnar:"Oh , der fängt seinen Fisch. Das berühmte  Anfängerglück.Kommt numal vor. Ich gönns ihm. Na mein Segen hatta.Nur  wie geht der mit dem Fisch um?
Hakenlösen zB. - letztes WE gerade erlebt- da wird am Vorfach  so lange gezogen das er sich das ausweiden sparen könnte. Nur das der  Fisch Untermaß hatte und der Knabe nicht mal genau wußte was er da  gefangen hatte.

Niemand kommt von alleine zum angeln und daher jeder Anfänger IMMER ne Anleitung..
IMMER? Ich sehe solch Leute IMMER öffter am Teich.
Zitat Ende*

Aber genau dies wird nicht in der Prüfung geschweige denn im Vorbereitungslehrgang abgefragt bzw. vorgeführt.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten Seiten nicht mehr gelesen. Nach mehr als drei "Ernies" muss ich mir sonst Sorgen um mein eben genossenes Abendessen machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider wahr. Vviele Ausnahmeregelungen (Touristen- Angelscheine)bestätigen dies.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> So auch beim Angeln. Ohne Fischereiprüfung könnte jeder machen was er will, dass dabei enstehende Ergebnis würde auf Jahre gesehen sicher die ein odere andere Fischart an den Rande des Aussterbens treiben oder andere unschöne Folgen mit sich ziehen.


Sind aber laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Haare an denen dieses Argument herbeigezogen wurde.
Das ist selbst für mich ne Nr. zu sehr daneben.


----------



## Mac69 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@Thomas:
_Nochmal.
Wer für ne Prüfung zwangsweise lernen muss, lernt nix richtiges, nurs ankreuzen auswendig....._

Du schreibst mir das echt zu allgemein:

Schule=Zwangsprüfung
Berufsausbildung=Zwangsprüfung
Studium=Zwangsprüfung
Führerschein,Jagen,Angeln.......

alle Beispiele haben eins gemeinsam-oft zuviel "Unnützes" Wissen was man in der Praxis oft nicht braucht-zt. schlecht vermittelt etc.
Wie willst du wie schon mal geschrieben sicherstellen das derjenige der manches wissen haben muss es auch hat(zumindestens zur Prüfung)....ujnd es bleibt immer einiges auch danach hängen?
Ich kenne da leider nix.
Das Argument ne Prüfung hat nichts damit zu tun ob man es kann oder nicht ...da stimme ich dir zu.

Mir persönlich gehts echt nicht um ne Prüfung oder nicht....in Skandinavien etc. würde ich so ne Debatte garnicht führen wollen....nicht weil sie eh keine Prüfung brauchen sondern die Mentalität zur Natur und zum Angeln ist dort ne ganz andere und es hat auch nen völlig anderen Stellenwert.
Das Wissen wird dort anders vermittelt, und ich habe, obwohl ich sehr oft dort war ,nie solche Zustände und Honks gesehen wie hier.
Natürlich kann man das jetzt auch als Argument gegen eine Prüfung nehmen.
Mir persönlich gehts einfach darum-ich will Leute am Wasser die Wissen was sie tun,wissen warum sie was wie tun-die die Natur nutzen aber auch sorgsam damit umgehen.

Was ich nicht will ist, das jede "Pappnase" angelt...und ob das elitärers Denken -selektion what else ist oder nicht-ist mir ziemlich Latte.

Auch wenn der Vergleich natürlich hinkt....als jagdlich "Vorbelasteter" kann ich bei manchen Diskussionen unter Anglern echt manchmal nur staunen.....wir haben das gleiche Hobby aber zt. zerfleischen wir uns....


Mac


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Schule, Berufsausbildung, Studium, Führerschein:
Da wird man von gelernten/studierten Leuten ausgebildet.

Bei der Prüfung für Sportfischer von solchen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251314


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Da wird man von gelernten/studierten Leuten ausgebildet.


Auch bei denen gibts qualitative Unterschiede in der Art wie sie ihr Wissen erlangten und wie bzw. was sie an Wissen vermitteln.
Nur kommt keiner auf den Gedanken generell auf *alle* dieser Leute einzudreschen.

Genau das passiert hier gerade. Es werden alle die mit Lehrgang und Prüfung zutun haben in *einen* Sack gesteckt u. zu Kollektivkloppe verdammt.....

Eine Wertung dazu würde mein Punktekonto erhöhen - also laß ich das lieber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Die einen haben aber das ausbilden in einer vernünftigen , teilweise jahrelangen Ausbildung gelernt - unabhängig davon, wie gut die dann in der Praxis sind..

Bei der Fischerprüfung sind alles ehrenamtliche Amateure, bestenfalls mal ein paar Stunden/Tage nen Kurs mitgemacht.

Nicht grundsätzlich negativ zu bewerten, aber eben keinelei Grundvoraussetzung für eine vernünftige theoretische Ausbildung.

Und Praxis, was (fast) jeder aktive Angler beibringen könnte durch schlichtes zeigen, ist ja bei keiner aktuellen Prüfung gefragt,..

Das sind PAUSCHAL einfach grundlegende Unterschiede........


----------



## Mac69 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schule, Berufsausbildung, Studium, Führerschein:
> Da wird man von gelernten/studierten Leuten ausgebildet.
> 
> Bei der Prüfung für Sportfischer von solchen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251314


 
Studium bzw. gelernt muss nicht zwangsläufig heissen das sie es wirklich gut können (trotz Prüfung)(wie ich finde geiles Argument oder??)|supergri
Es gibt Lehrer die taugen nix ,Profs usw. zumindestens haben sie ein Mindestmass an Wissen und zwar geprüft.....so zerpflücken wir alle Argumente der Diskutierenden

Was mich langsam ziemlich stört ist die Verallgemeinerungen....ich kenne Vorbereitungslehrgänge die taugen was -Vereine die für echt kleines Geld(wollen ja alle nur doll verdienen) wirklich gute Arbeit machen-auch und vorallendingen PRAXISBEZOGEN...da reissen sich Ehrenamtlich Angler in ihrer Freizeit den Hintern auf um den Prüflingen das *angeln *beizubringen- und auf die Prüfung vorzubereiten(an der Prüfung selber können sie nicht viel machen)...logisch das das nicht überall so ist-es läuft etliches schief aber nicht überall und immer......
und immer nur Negativbeispiele anzuführen bringt uns nie weiter........

So langsam ist wie Gunnar es schon schrieb die Argumentationskette am Ende.

Das wars dazu von mir zu diesem Thema

Mac


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Studium bzw. gelernt muss nicht zwangsläufig heissen das sie es wirklich gut können (trotz Prüfung)(wie ich finde geiles Argument oder??)|supergri


Absolut geil, ja ;-))

Davon ab:
Siehe Posting über dir..
Warst zu langsam ;-)))


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo stimmt,kommt von meinem Mist da er ja Anwalt ist....reimt sich sogar.
> 
> 
> #h



Das stimmt nur fast - ich bin Jurist - kein Anwalt.

Dafür müßte ich mich erst als Anwalt bestellen lassen, eine Haftpflichtversicherung nachweisen - und DANN wäre ich Anwalt!



E.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Wollebre schrieb:


> _Ich bin in Sachen Angelei politisch und vereins- oder verbandsmäßig nicht aktiv, sondern beobachte momentane Entwicklungen nur mit Interesse._
> 
> @ Ernie,
> wenn es dir nicht darum geht den Thread schön lang zu ziehen, sage uns doch bitte warum du dich mit dem Thema so engagierst?
> ...



Wieder einer, der hier grundlos persönlich wird & wild spekuliert.... - also - ich angle seit ziemlich genau 36 Jahren, weil mein Dad mich mit 3 schon mitnahm - die Prüfung legte ich als Schüler ab & denke, dass ich theoretisch und praktisch eigentlich recht gut dabei bin!

Als Kind hatte ich brav meinen Jugenfischereischein - war in der Jugendgruppe des Vereins, indem ich heute noch bin & habe irgendwann eine Zwangsprüfung abgelegt, für die ich übrigens FREIWILLIG den Kurs besucht habe, der bei uns sehr gut war und von alten & gestandenen Anglern geleitet wurde, die auch Wissen jenseits des Prüfungsstoffes vermittelten.


Praxis gab´s bei meinem Dad und in der Jugendgruppe des Vereins reichlich!

Noch Fragen?



Ernie

PS:

Ich äußere meine Meinung hier drin übrigens so vehement, weil mir diese persönlichen Seitenhiebe hier (s.o. & s.u.) zeigen, wie mit "Andersdenkenden" hier drin z.Zt. umgegangen wird, wenn sie unbequem sind und ihre Meinung schreiben (OHNE dabei andere zu verunglimpfen!) - ein wesentlicher Grund dafür, meine Meinung nicht nur zu haben, sondern auch weiterhin HIER zu schreiben!


----------



## Smanhu (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Manman,

was hier so gepostet wird|uhoh:

Es wird ja von den Befürwortern mehr oder weniger aufgeführt, dass scheinbar, bei Wegfallen der Prüfung, über Nacht tausende von Menschen überlegen "Ach, ich hab zwar noch nie was fürs Angeln übrig gehabt, aber morgen kauf ich mir dann mal Angelzeug für viel Geld und reiß mal n paar Fische und werd zum Angler#d! Da müsst ihr selbst lachen, oder?!
Oh, wenn die ungeprüften Horden über unsere Gewässer herfallen, werden sie alles zerstören, die Fische gegen Bäume werfen, auf geschützte Pflanzen treten und darauf urinieren. Der Rest der Welt besteht aus Naturzerstörern und Fischquälern, also TERMINATOREN DER UMWELT|smash:.
Hier in Deutschland ist es möglich, anhand einer Prüfung diese Terminatoren zu bändigen!!!
Wie würde es wohl aussehen, wenn ungeprüfte Menschen ans Wasser gelassen werden.... so wie in Frankreich, Holland, Belgien...welch horrible Zustände. Wir sollten uns dafür einsetzen, per EU-Beschluss, diese verheerenden Zustände in unseren Nachbarstaaten, per Zwangsprüfung zu unterbinden!!

@mannheimer

"ohne Fischerprüfung könnte jeder machen was er will"

liest du dir durch, was du von dir gibst? Wieviele machen jetzt schon, was sie wollen und das MIT PRÜFUNG!! Mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln, aus Spass angeln, nach einer Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang auf Zander angeln, sich am Wasser verhalten wie ne Wildsau usw usw und was hat jetzt deine heilige Fischerprüfung bei denen bewirkt?? NIX!! Aber du kennst bestimmt nur Angler, die sich strikt an die Gesetze halten...genau und meine Oma ist mit 85 Jahren Weltrekord auf 100m gelaufen|rolleyes....alter Schwede und sowas kommt von nem Monnemer!
Scharfe Kontrollen und die Kinderstube des Anglers, dass ist der Schlüssel! Nicht diese marode unnötige Prüfung. 

Ich seh diese Befürworterargumente als eine rießige Beleidigung. Ich hab 20 Jahre in Frankreich (ich Halbfranzose) ohne Prüfung, ohne Lehrgang gefischt. Jeden Angler den ich dort kennengelernt habe, hat sich anständiger und vorbildlicher verhalten, als so manch deutschgeprüfter Fischerscheininhaber hier in D. 
Bei manchen hier ist scheinbar doch etwas von vor 70Jahren hängen geblieben. Die Deutschen wissen alles besser, machen alles besser, sind die Oberlehrer der Menschheit, die Bessermenschen!! Die anderen zeigen zwar, dass es funktioniert, aber die Deutschen wissen es besser!!

Mir wird schlecht bei diesem hirnlosen Dünnpfiff und ich bin raus hier!!!


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten Seiten nicht mehr gelesen. Nach mehr als drei "Ernies" muss ich mir sonst Sorgen um mein eben genossenes Abendessen machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...und auch wieder wird´s persönlich - Leute - muss das denn sein?

Ich teile Eure Meinung halt´ nicht und lege meine dar...mehr nicht!

Versucht doch auch mal beim Thema und sachlich zu bleiben - *ich kann nix dafür, wenn die Abstimmungsergebnisse hier gerade nicht gut in Eure Marschrichtung passen!*

...oder reichen die Argumente dafür nicht, dass ihr "sonst noch was" austeilen müsst - oder es versucht?



Ernie


----------



## daci7 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Mal ganz nebenher, weil das Argument jetz schon öfter kam:
Natürlich leiden ein paar Fische darunter, wenn Leute mit dem Angeln anfangen. Niemand ist von Heut auf Morgen ein so abgebrühter Angler, der seinen ersten Hecht, Karpfen, Zander oder Aal geübt (wie auch) versorgen kann oder seinen ersten Winzbarsch schonend abhaken und releasen kann.
Ich will garnicht wissen wieviele Fische unter mir als Jungangler "gelitten" haben - so ist das nunmal, es sind aber eben auch nur Fische.
Daraus ein Pro oder Contra für die Prüfung abzuleiten finde ich schwer - auch eine praxisbezogene Prüfung würde da nicht Abhilfe bringen. Und erst Recht ist das kein Grund im Internet als Moralapostel aufzutreten - zeigt den Leuten wies richtig geht und gesteht anderen bitte auch die gleichen Fehler zu die Ihr als Anfänger auch gemacht habt.
Es ist schrecklich im Karpfenforum zu lesen, wenn jeder zweite Kommentar "Da fehlt die Abhakmatte" oder eher "Du **** mach die Abhakmatte nass" ist - Gleiches gilt im Raubfischbereich übrigens auch 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hab in einem anderen Thread nen tollen Vorschlag für ne sinnvolle Prüfung gefunden, in der alles abgedeckt ist:


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Vortragender:
> " Sie haben sich am Wasser so zu verhalten, dass weder die Natur, die Fische oder andere Menschen mehr als unvermeidbar gefährdet oder geschädigt werden.
> 
> Sie haben sich über die gültigen Rechtsvorschriften zu informieren und diese eigenverantwortlich einzuhalten.
> ...




;-)))))))))))))))))


----------



## acker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

#d Oh ja, und das macht ein jeder brav und im Selbststudium der ohne Prüfung angeln gehen will. #d

Die Kontrolllöre sind dann am besten in Kohorten am Gewässer unterwegs mit entsprechender Ausrüstung.

Leute, was ist eigentlich so schwierig daran Sachlich zu diskutieren ? 
Viele posts in diesem thread sind gespickt mit pers Anfeindungen, Unterstellungen usw usf. Grade von hochrangigen Usern und Mods sollte eine gepflegtere , inhaltlich sinnvolle Diskussion erwartet werden.


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



acker schrieb:


> #d Oh ja, und das macht ein jeder brav und im Selbststudium der ohne Prüfung angeln gehen will. #d



In vergleichbaren Ländern wie Belgien,Holland& Dänemark funktioniert das ganz gut.
Was macht diese Länder so anders. #c


Gruß Jörg


----------



## mcl (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Keinen Bock hier groß zu schreiben. Jeder hat ne andere Meinung. Schade dass dies vom Gesetzgeber nicht eingesehn wird. 
Mehr Freiheit für uns Angler! 

Hab trotzdem für JA gestimmt da ich es sehr cool fand alles mögliche zu erfahren. Auch wenn mir immer noch zu wenig praxis vermittelt wurde. Vllt auch grade deshalb.

Schonzeiten und Maße lernen fürn popo weil in jedem Gewässer anders aber mehr praxis wär toll.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> komisch in einer Sache sind sich beide Seiten einig-das die Prüfung und zt. die Vorbereitungslehrgänge zu wenig Praxisbezogen etc.sind.
> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit ob es da nicht nen Kompromiss geben könnte ......und wie der dann ggf. aussehen würde.



Hier wäre mein Kompromiss-Vorschlag: 

Man muss um einen Fischereischein zu erhalten einen "Anglerlehrgang" nachweisen. 

Dieser wird an einem Tag (8-10 Std.) durchgeführt. 
oder von mir aus an 2 Tagen (z.B. Samstag und Sonntag mit doppelter Stundenzahl).

Vormittags (oder alternativ Samstags) Theorie-Unterricht über entsprechende Verhaltensweisen am Gewässer, rechtliche Hintergründe und allgemeine Fischkunde mit Regionalbezug. 

Am Nachmittag (oder alternativ Sonntag) gehts dann raus ans Wasser, dort werden die 10 häufigsten Fischarten (regional) in "Echt" gezeigt. Außerdem werden grundlegende Gerätezusammenstellungen und Montagen präsentiert. Dann erhält jeder Teilnehmer noch zwei Broschüren, eine davon nach Thüringer Vorbild mit rechtlichen Hintergründen, Schonzeiten, Fischarten usw. die andere verpackt man als "Angeltipps" in der man auf Angelmethoden, Knoten und z.B. auch biologische Zusammenhänge bzw. diverses anderes Hintergrundwissen eingehen kann. 

Und wenn man unbedingt will kann man die Leute am Ende des Tages auch noch mündlich prüfen oder auch nicht. 

Am Ende des "Anglerlehrgangs" erhält jeder Teilnehmer eine Urkunde mit der er sich bei der zuständigen Gemeinde-/Stadtverwaltung dann seinen Fischereischein abholen kann. 

Dieser Anglerlehrgang könnte analog zu den bisherigen Kursen von Vereinen, Verbänden oder auch Unternehmen durchgeführt werden. 

Inhalte und Durchführung im Detail sind natürlich nochmal genau durchzudenken. Das sollte man am besten gleich den Thüringern übergeben - die haben mit ihrer Broschüre für mich in beeindruckender Weise gezeigt, dass sie sehr gut das Wesentliche zusammenfassen können! 

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren mal an einem Lehrgang für die Fallenjagd teilgenommen. Der war in Etwa so aufgebaut wie oben beschrieben. 
Dazu gibt es auch eine entsprechende Stelle im Recht:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...howdoccase=1&doc.id=jlr-Jagd_FalkPrOBY2007pP8


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...oder reichen die Argumente dafür nicht, dass ihr "sonst noch was" austeilen müsst - oder es versucht?



Es gibt jede Menge Gründe gegen die Prüfung, aber nur einen einzigen dafür.

Der Futterneid.

Da ändert auch eine Rheophile Argumentationsweise nix dran.

Jeder, der will, kann sich vor Beginn der Angelei bilden bis der Arzt kommt. Wer dann trotzdem noch so unsicher ist, dass irgendjemand sein angeeignetes Wissen abprüfen soll, der findet in diesem Land garantiert einen Haufen Klugschei$$er, die das gerne übernehmen. Und ganz sicher kriegt er auf Verlangen auch ein hübsches Zettelchen auf dem steht:" Ich bin geprüft". Kann man zur Not mit Powerpoint erstellen.

Ich kann es nur nicht mehr ertragen dass, egal was man als vernünftiger Mensch zu tun gedenkt, aus irgendeiner Ecke jemand kommt und verlangt, auch ich müsse ein buntes Zettelchen haben auf dem steht: "Ich bin geprüft".

Es ist absolut erstaunlich, dass man in Deutschland ungeprüft auf den Klo gehen darf. Aber auch da arbeitet sicher schon irgendein Rechtsverdreher dran, das zu ändern.

Merke: Nicht die Prüfungsgegner wollen Ihren Willen durchsetzen und unbedarften Ihre Ansichten weiterhin per Gesetz aufzwingen. Das nehmen die Prüfungsbefürworter für sich in Anspruch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier wäre mein Kompromiss-Vorschlag:
> 
> Man muss um einen Fischereischein zu erhalten einen "Anglerlehrgang" nachweisen.
> 
> ...



Die Frage war ja aber platt:
Prüfung oder Schein kaufen?

Dann ganz klar:
Kaufen.....

Es wurde ja nicht nach einer guten Ausbildung für Angler gefragt

Dazu hatte auch ich schon lange Vorschläge gemacht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3081353#post3081353

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

War ja nur ein Beispiel von mir auf was man auch noch achten soll.


----------



## smithie (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Merke: Nicht die Prüfungsgegner wollen Ihren Willen durchsetzen und unbedarften Ihre Ansichten weiterhin per Gesetz aufzwingen. Das nehmen die Prüfungsbefürworter für sich in Anspruch.


DIE Prüfungsbefürworter wollen gar nix durchsetzen, die sind damit einverstanden, wie es jetzt ist.

Dass Du das nicht respektieren kannst, war irgendwie klar. 

Wenn Du was ändern willst, setz dich dafür ein, sollte ja glatt gehen, wenn Du Mehrheiten hinter Dir hast (auch entgegen der Abstimmung hier) oder Deine Argumente stichhaltig sind.

Was kommt anstatt dessen: Diffamierung von Leuten hier in der Diskussion, die anderer Meinung sind. #c


----------



## mmaier1 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Es ist ein sehr schlechter Diskussionsstil wenn man einen großen Mehrheit die Kompetenz einer Entscheidung absprechen und ihnen stattdessen seine eigene Meinung aufdrücken will..... 

Wozu dies führen kann hat man in der Vergangenheit leider zu oft gesehen.....


----------



## olaft64 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ganz ohne Wertung, nur mal zum-auch-drüber-Nachdenken:

Ich finde es interessant, dass in diesem Forum ein Drittel gegen eine Prüfung ist- wo ich erwarten würde, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit in Besitz des Scheins ist. 

Die Frage, hier gestellt, sollte doch eigentlich eindeutig *dafür* beantwortet werden. Ähnlich wie eine Umfrage unter Formel-1-Fans zu einer Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf deutschen Autobahnen, die mit überwältigender Mehrheit zu einer Ablehnung führen sollte... 

Wie ginge es aus, wenn man die angelinteressierte Bevölkerung fragen würde? So lange kein Kläger (keine Partei, die es aufgreift), kein Richter...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Es ist ein sehr schlechter Diskussionsstil wenn man einen großen Mehrheit die Kompetenz einer Entscheidung absprechen und ihnen stattdessen seine eigene Meinung aufdrücken will.....
> 
> Wozu dies führen kann hat man in der Vergangenheit leider zu oft gesehen.....



Deine "Mehrheit" ist eine Minderheit. Wie würde wohl das Ergebnis aussehen, wenn man *alle *Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen befragt? 5 Mio. sollen es sein, und über deren Geschick bestimmen garde mal ein paar Hunderttausend. Und selbst bei diesen ist ein Drittel noch anderer Meinung.

Das, mein Freund, hatten wir in der Vergangenheit schonmal. Das überstülpen einer Ideologie mittels Vetternwirtschaft und Lobbyismus.
Mit schrecklichen Folgen, wie wir alle Wissen.

Es ist erschreckend, dass die Mechanismen noch heute greifen, auch wenn das im hier diskutierten Fall gesellschaftlicher Pille-Palle ist.Aber wer weiß, wo diese Mechanismen morgen greifen.


----------



## -iguana (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> DIE Prüfungsbefürworter wollen gar nix durchsetzen, die sind damit einverstanden, wie es jetzt ist.
> 
> Dass Du das nicht respektieren kannst, war irgendwie klar.
> 
> ...


 

|good:|good:|good:

über 2/3 der AB user sind wohl für die Fischrprüfung.
Warum regt sich die Führung darüber so auf?
Dass es nicht zur AB Marschrichtung passt ist wohl der einzige Grund.

Akzeptiert doch bitte die demokratische Abstimmung und lasst den Blödsinn hier Mitglieder zu diffamieren die nicht eurer Meinung sind!


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



-iguana schrieb:


> über 2/3 der AB user sind wohl für die Fischrprüfung.




abgestimmt haben 330, AB-user gibt es ca. 100.000.

aha: 330 sind 2/3 von 100.000.

falsch und dumm. könnt ihr aber sicher noch toppen.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Muss man sich wieder so angehen?

I ch finde nicht, man kann unterschiedlicher Meinun sein und dies sollte man respektieren.
Fachwissen zu erlangen ist sicherlich ein Argument für die Prüfung, es gibt aber auch eine Menge Argumente gegen eine Prüfung.

Ich denke eins der stärksten Argumente gegen eine Prüfung sind die vielen Ausnahmeregelungen in Deutschland.
Diese Ausnahmeregelungen sind überwiegend von Politikern beschlossen worden.

Aber im Grunde auch egal. 

Ich bin der Meinung, diese Prüfung ist nicht wichtig.
(Spätestens in 2-3 Jahren hat man eh fast alles Vergessen. Und angeln kann man dadurch eh nicht lernen)
Angel ich an unbekannten Gewässern, informiere ich mich über das Fischaufkommen und der Fischidentifizierung. Ein ganz normale menschliche Eigenart. Macht jeder Tourist der in den Urlaub fährt, sich über den Ort informieren.

In Dänemark musste ich den Unterschied zwischen Lachs und Meerforelle lernen, Plattfische etc. ebenso.
Diese Fischarten gehören nicht zu meinen üblichen Zielfischen.
Also> lernen.
Gesetze? Pflanzenarten?  Gesetze ändern sich ständig. Musste ich in Dänemak mich auch mit beschäftigen. Planzen interessieren mich nicht, ich bin Angler und kein Botaniker.
Fischkrankheiten? Mein Gott, der gesunde Menschenverstand verzehrt nichts was ihm wiederlich erscheint bzw. unbekannt ist. Komisch Pusteln oder Würmer im Laib ...den Fisch schmeisst fast jede Hausfrau in den Container.
Dort mal die urpsrünglichen Instikte aktivieren.


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Muss das sein, dass man AB-Member als dumm bezeichnet?


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Da es keinen einheitlichen Standard für diese Prüfung gibt, ist die m. E. unnötig. Erschwerend kommt die Praxisferne hinzu.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Deine "Mehrheit" ist eine Minderheit. Wie würde wohl das Ergebnis aussehen, wenn man alle Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen befragt?* 5 Mio. sollen es sein, und über deren Geschick bestimmen garde mal ein paar Hunderttausend. Und selbst bei diesen ist ein Drittel noch anderer Meinung.
> 
> Das, mein Freund, hatten wir in der Vergangenheit schonmal. Das überstülpen einer Ideologie mittels Vetternwirtschaft und Lobbyismus.
> Mit schrecklichen Folgen, wie wir alle Wissen.
> ...



Müsste man nicht eher fragen :

" Wie würde die Abstimmung ausgehen wenn man alle Wahlberechtigten in Deutschland befragt ? "


Wobei man die "Ahnungslosen" sicherlich sehr gut mit einigen hetzerischen Parolen (mit denen man Andersdenkende misskreditiert) auf "die richtige" Seite bringen könnte.


----------



## Purist (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> In vergleichbaren Ländern wie Belgien,Holland& Dänemark funktioniert das ganz gut.
> Was macht diese Länder so anders. #c



Suche dir etwas aus:
-Mehr Kontrollen
-Geringere Einwohnerdichte
-keine Vereinsmeierei
-geringere staatliche Regelungswut

Interessant ist diesbezüglich sicherlich das Jedermannsrecht, was man im deutssprachigem Raum eher nicht kennt, dank hoher Besiedelungsdichte.


----------



## Purist (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Müsste man nicht eher fragen :
> 
> " Wie würde die Abstimmung ausgehen wenn man alle Wahlberechtigten in Deutschland befragt ? "



Frage die Wahlberechtigten doch einmal, ob sie für die Todesstrafe sind und wundere dich nicht, dass so viele deren Vollstreckung sogar öffentlich sehen wollen. 

Was ich damit konkret sagen will: Es ist im Fall des Angelns relativ sinnlos "unbeteiligte" Dritte darüber entscheiden zu lassen. Hätte jeder Deutsche eine Angelrute im Keller, würde das anders aussehen. Bleiben nur Angelnde (mit Prüfung) und die ohne, nebst an der Angelei eigentlich Interessierte (die das Hobby jedoch nicht ausüben) übrig, die müsste man befragen. Anschließend kommen dann noch Tierschützer und Superökos um die Ecke und setzen sich vermutlich sogar durch |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> In vergleichbaren Ländern wie Belgien,Holland& Dänemark funktioniert das ganz gut.
> Was macht diese Länder so anders. #c
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Was funktioniert dort ganz gut?
Meinst Du nicht, dass auch diese Länder ihre Probleme mit Anglern haben?
Angler die einen Berg Müll hinterlassen? Alles Abknüppeln was an die Angel kommt?
Die Küstenlinie von Dänemark ist lang, die Bevölkerungsdichte niedrig. Wie oft kann dort flächendeckend Kontrolliert werden?


----------



## Kristian98 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wenn ich mein Senf auch dazugeben darf :

Ich bin Jungangler, 15 Jahre und hab die Prüfung natürlich abgelegt und bin auf DAFÜR, dass die Prüfung weiterhin bestehen bleibt und JEDER, der Angeln möchte, diese dann auch macht. Es kann nicht sein das durch "Ausnahmeregelung" irgenwelchen Leuten der Schein oder die Erlaubnis in die Hand drückt.

Ich sehe soviele "Vollidoten" |krach: am Wasser, die nichts zum waidgerechten töten, der Naturkunde oder der Gerätekunde und des weitern gelernt haben, die jeden Fisch abschlachten, egal ob das Maß erreicht wurde oder ob die Fische geschont werden müssen. Das nur vorweg. #d #q

Man soll ja auch nicht Autofahren ohne einen Führerschein zu haben, nur weil man ein bissl auf einem geperrten Gelände gefahren ist.

Nun zu meinem bedenken. Es sollte aber, wenn die Prüfung existiert eine :

-einheitliche Prüfung geben
-Nicht nur Theoretisch sondern auch Praktisch getestet werden
-Das ganze, etwas "misslungene" Konzept, überarbeitet werden


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Frage die Wahlberechtigten doch einmal, ob sie für die Todesstrafe sind und wundere dich nicht, dass so viele deren Vollstreckung sogar öffentlich sehen wollen.
> 
> Was ich damit konkret sagen will: Es ist im Fall des Angelns relativ sinnlos "unbeteiligte" Dritte darüber entscheiden zu lassen. Hätte jeder Deutsche eine Angelrute im Keller, würde das anders aussehen. Bleiben nur Angelnde (mit Prüfung) und die ohne, nebst an der Angelei eigentlich Interessierte (die das Hobby jedoch nicht ausüben) übrig, die müsste man befragen. Anschließend kommen dann noch Tierschützer und Superökos um die Ecke und setzen sich vermutlich sogar durch |rolleyes



Haargenau so sieht das aus. #6



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Ich sehe soviele "Vollidoten" |krach: am Wasser, die nichts zum waidgerechten töten, der Naturkunde oder der Gerätekunde und des weitern gelernt haben, die jeden Fisch abschlachten, egal ob das Maß erreicht wurde oder ob die Fische geschont werden müssen. Das nur vorweg. #d #q




.... und die allermeisten haben die Prüfung bestanden, sonst stünden sie nicht am Wasser. Immer wieder gern gelesener Beweis für die Unsinnigkeit der Prüfung.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Frage die Wahlberechtigten doch einmal, ob sie für die Todesstrafe sind und wundere dich nicht, dass so viele deren Vollstreckung sogar öffentlich sehen wollen.
> 
> Was ich damit konkret sagen will: Es ist im Fall des Angelns relativ sinnlos "unbeteiligte" Dritte darüber entscheiden zu lassen. Hätte jeder Deutsche eine Angelrute im Keller, würde das anders aussehen. Bleiben nur Angelnde (mit Prüfung) und die ohne, nebst an der Angelei eigentlich Interessierte (die das Hobby jedoch nicht ausüben) übrig, die müsste man befragen. Anschließend kommen dann noch Tierschützer und Superökos um die Ecke und setzen sich vermutlich sogar durch |rolleyes



 "Wie würde wohl das Ergebnis aussehen, wenn man alle Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen befragt? "


Wie will man denn feststellen wer Angler ist oder daran interessiert ist ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

|licht|licht|licht :


 Ich hab es : Angler oder interessiert am Angeln ist jeder der irgendwie in einen Anglerverband organisiert ist.|jump:


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Senf auch dazugeben darf :
> 
> Ich bin Jungangler, 15 Jahre und hab die Prüfung natürlich abgelegt und bin auf DAFÜR, dass die Prüfung weiterhin bestehen bleibt und JEDER, der Angeln möchte, diese dann auch macht. Es kann nicht sein das durch "Ausnahmeregelung" irgenwelchen Leuten der Schein oder die Erlaubnis in die Hand drückt.
> 
> ...




Diese Idioten wirst Du aber nicht mit einer Prüfung vom Wasser bekommen. 
Ist es nicht eher so, dass diese Idioten, die Du dort siehst, nicht eher geprüfte Angler sind? 

Den Punkt "Idioten" kannst Du somit schon mal Streichen.
Selbst geprüfte Autofahrer fahren Rücksichtslos und gegen die Vorschriften.


----------



## mmaier1 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Zitat von *mmaier1*
> 
> 
> _Es ist ein sehr schlechter Diskussionsstil wenn man einen großen Mehrheit die Kompetenz einer Entscheidung absprechen und ihnen stattdessen seine eigene Meinung aufdrücken will.....
> ...


 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Deine "Mehrheit" ist eine Minderheit. Wie würde wohl das Ergebnis aussehen, wenn man *alle *Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen befragt? 5 Mio. sollen es sein, und über deren Geschick bestimmen garde mal ein paar Hunderttausend. Und selbst bei diesen ist ein Drittel noch anderer Meinung.
> 
> Das, mein Freund, hatten wir in der Vergangenheit schonmal. Das überstülpen einer Ideologie mittels Vetternwirtschaft und Lobbyismus.
> Mit schrecklichen Folgen, wie wir alle Wissen.
> ...


 


@Ralle, ich wüsste nicht dass ich in irgendeiner Weise von *"MEINER"* Mehrheit sprach - Ich habe hier lediglich Deinen schlechten Diskussionsstil bemängelt! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!

Außerdem wüsste ich *nicht*, dass ich DICH als meinen *"Freund"* bezeichne..... Ich bitte dies zu respektieren!


----------



## smithie (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> .... und die allermeisten haben die Prüfung bestanden, sonst stünden sie nicht am Wasser. Immer wieder gern gelesener Beweis für die Unsinnigkeit der Prüfung.


Wie würdest Du also die "Idioten" besser in den Griff bekommen wollen?

Prüfung weg
=> mehr Angler am Wasser
=> absolut gesehen mehr "Idioten" am Wasser
=> mehr Kontrollen? Wer soll die machen?
=> ...


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du also die "Idioten" besser in den Griff bekommen wollen?
> 
> Prüfung weg
> => mehr Angler am Wasser
> ...



Nicht durch Prüfungen.
Die wirst Du nie vom Gewässer wegbekommen.
Sollte man sich mal langsam mit Abfinden.

Eine Prüfung macht noch lange keinen perfekten Menschen.

Eine Prüfung ist ledeglich ein Qualifikationsnachweis. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


  Wem wird mit der Prüfung geholfen bzw. wer oder was wird geschützt?
Und wenn man damit den Fisch schützen will, warum dann nicht die Taube, das Kaninchen etc.?

Ach ja, ich vergass. Angeln nur zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbs. Eine Taube wird in den seltestens Fällen verzehrt.
Aber dann müsste doch die Taube eher geschützt werden als der Fisch, dieser wird doch eh verzehrt.

Mein einziges Argument für eine Prüfung ist:
Ein starkes Argument gegen die Tierschützer ala PETA etc..
Es sitzen Angler mit einem geprüften Fachwissen am Gewässer.
Angler, die den schonenden Umgang mit dem Fisch gelernt haben. Etc.

Alles was geprüft ist, egal von wem hat in Deutschland ein "hohes" Anerkennungspotenzial.


----------



## -iguana (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Jose schrieb:


> abgestimmt haben 330, AB-user gibt es ca. 100.000.
> 
> aha: 330 sind 2/3 von 100.000.
> 
> falsch und dumm. könnt ihr aber sicher noch toppen.


 
Gut, hab ich falsch formuliert, 2/3 der User die abgestimmt haben und die das Thema zu interessieren scheint.
Die Anderen 999670 (von denen natürlich alles keine Kartei Leichen sind und quasi täglich online und mit Beiträgen glänzen) habn dazu wohl keine Meinung und müssen damit leben dass ihre nicht abgebene Meinung der Mehrheit der Abstimmung zukommt. (s. Nichraucher Volksentscheid in Bayern).

Mich jedoch als dumm zu bezeichnen ist schon ein starkes Stück und zeigt wie ein paar Mods hier drauf sind.;+

Leider bin ich keiner und kann dich deshalb nicht verwarnen, was ja sonst auch sehr schnell geschieht bei deutlich kleineren Vergehen! #c

@Jose, du hast dich eben selbst disqualifiziert. Wer einen solchen Diskussionsstil drauf hat den kann man doch garnicht ernst nehmen!!! |rolleyes

Untermauert nur meine Theorie: Es ist nicht was nicht sein darf!


----------



## mmaier1 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Den schlechten Diskussionsstil hier seitens einiger Moderatoren oder Exmoderatoren (Ralle24 ??) habe ich ja auch schon bemängelt - scheint aber wohl so zu sein, wie Du schreibst: "Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf...."


----------



## smithie (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@Sharpo:
ist klar, dass Du die jetzigen "Idioten" nicht durch eine Prüfung wegbekommst.

Aber glaubst Du im Ernst, es wird besser ohne? 
Ich meine: nein (die jetzigen bleiben und es kommen tendenziell mehr dazu).

Dass bei der jetzigen Prüfung vieles besser gemacht werden kann: ja.

Warum macht man keinen einmaligen Probeschein zum Ausprobieren in Begleitung aka Jugendschein?


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

...ich warte nur auf den Tag, an dem normale "User" keine Umfragen mehr starten können....

Denn *WAS* passiert, wenn ein Ergebnis nicht zur Marschrichtung passt, die hier drin offenbar die einzig tolerierbare und tolerierte  ist, dass kann man hier nun schön nachlesen.....!

:g....da wird man dann gleich persönlich angegriffen.....nun ja - Stil ist halt´ doch nicht nur das Ende des Besens!

...und das Ergebnis permanent schönzureden, anstatt es einfach mal zu akzeptieren, *DASS *zeigt auch so einiges!

...und - unter "angeln allgemein" wären vielleicht noch mehr Stimmen  abgegeben worden - schade, dass der TE es hier drin einstellte - und -  interessant, dass man es trotz Bitte nicht dahin schob, wo es vielleicht (!??!) noch mehr Leuten ins Auge gefallen wäre - mit anderen Threats macht man das ab und zu - naja -  hier halt´ nicht & letztlich traf ja der TE die Wahl und -  thematisch passt es hier ja AUCH rein!

*Fakt ist, dass von denen die hier abgestimmt haben, eine signifikante Mehrheit FÜR die Prüfungspflicht ist!*

Sicherlich ist das Ergebnis nur sehr begrenzt auf die Mehrheit der Angler in Deutschland zu übertragen - aber - wenn diese Tendenz auch nur annähernd übertragbar ist, dann will die Anglerschaft wohl mehrheitlich den Fortbestand der Prüfungspflicht - klar - bitter für die Minderheit - aber - als mehrheitliche Stimme aus der Anglerschaft sollte man das wohl mal akzeptieren!

Gut finden muss man das nicht, anderer Meinung sein kann & darf man durchaus - aber - da man sich hier im AB als "allen Anglern verpflichtet" brüstet, sollte man den Willen der Mehrheit (ja - derer die hier abgestimmt haben!) zumindest mal zur Kenntnis nehmen & endlich akzeptieren!

...sonst müsste die Signatur wohl richtigerweise lauten "allen Anglern verpflichtet, solange sie auch meiner Meinung sind"...........kleiner Scherz am Rande....

Diskreditieren & beleidigen von Prüfungsbefürwortern ändert aber nichts an diesem Ergebnis, dass so nunmal feststeht!

Danke nochmal für die Abstimmung an den "Macher"!

Auch wenn das Ergebnis nur begrenzte Aussagekraft hat, zeigt es doch, wieviele Kollegen noch immun sind gegen diese Gehirnwäsche-Versuche der Minderheit der Prüfungsgegner!

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> @Sharpo:
> ist klar, dass Du die jetzigen "Idioten" nicht durch eine Prüfung wegbekommst.
> 
> Aber glaubst Du im Ernst, es wird besser ohne?
> ...



Habe ich behauptet das es besser wird?
Wird es mit einer Prüfung besser? Bewiesener Maßen ja nicht.

Die Argumente mit den "Idioten" ist meines Erachtens blödsinn.
Kein Mensch wird menschl. besser durch eine Prüfung und keiner wird dadurch schlechter.

Die "idioten" werden nur durchständige Kontrollen  am Gewässer und durch drastische Strafen in ihrer Handlungsweise diszipliniert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Gut finden muss man das nicht - aber - da man sich hier im AB als "allen Anglern verpflichtet" brüstet, sollte man den Willen der Mehrheit (ja - derer die hier abgestimmt haben!) zumindest mal zur Kenntnis nehmen & endlich akzeptieren!


Nicht der Mehrheit der Angler - ALLEN...

Den Unterschied ist vielleicht klein, aber für mich sehr relevant...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht der Mehrheit der Angler - ALLEN...
> 
> Den Unterschied ist vielleicht klein, aber für mich sehr relevant...



Gut. 
Denn den Schutz von Minderheiten halte ich für sehr lobenswert.
Auch halte ich es für legitim das man als Minderheit um sich schlägt,kratzt und beisst wenn man ungerecht behandelt wird.

Aber wenn man als Minderheit ausfallend wird weil man Minderheit ist,weil man eine wie auch immer repräsentative /nicht repräsentative Umfrage nicht gewonnen hat - wenn man also einen halbwegs demokratischen Vorgang nicht als solchen respektieren kann - so hört mein Verständnis auf.

Uli


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht der Mehrheit der Angler - ALLEN...
> 
> Den Unterschied ist vielleicht klein, aber für mich sehr relevant...



*DER *Unterschied ist für mich ebenfalls sehr relevant!

Da sind wir uns endlich mal einig!



LG,

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Gut.
> Denn den Schutz von Minderheiten halte ich für sehr lobenswert.
> Auch halte ich es für legitim das man als Minderheit um sich schlägt,kratzt und beisst wenn man ungerecht behandelt wird.
> 
> ...



Gefährlich wird´s wohl erst dann, wenn man auch als Minderheit glaubt, den "*einzig richtigen*" Weg zu kennen & dabei ignoriert, unterdrückt und wegredet, dass viele Menschen / *Angler* *(!!!)* das - auch teilweise mit guten oder "nicht so guten Gründen", einfach mal ganz ganz ganz ganz anders sehen!


Viele Wege führen nach Rom & die Meinungsvielfalt zeichnet eine kultivierte Gesellschaft letztlich auch aus!


Ernie


----------



## smithie (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wird es mit einer Prüfung besser? Bewiesener Maßen ja nicht.
> 
> Die Argumente mit den "Idioten" ist meines Erachtens blödsinn.
> Kein Mensch wird menschl. besser durch eine Prüfung und keiner wird dadurch schlechter.


Naja, der IST-Zustand ist mit Prüfung (im Bezug auf "WIRD es mit einer Prüfung besser?"). Die Frage ist, wie verändert es sich ohne Prüfung?

Ich glaube aber, wir reden eh aneinander vorbei und sind halt unterschiedlicher Meinung #h


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> Naja, der IST-Zustand ist mit Prüfung (im Bezug auf "WIRD es mit einer Prüfung besser?"). Die Frage ist, wie verändert es sich ohne Prüfung?
> 
> Ich glaube aber, wir reden eh aneinander vorbei und sind halt unterschiedlicher Meinung #h



Nicht aneinander vorbei sondern nur unterschiedlicher Meinung.
Und dies ist auch ok.

Mein Problem ist halt, ich versteh Dein Argument "Idioten" nicht. |supergri


----------



## mmaier1 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich bin ja nun noch nicht so lange im Anglerboard .... was ich aber bereits mitbekommen habe, reagieren manche Moderatoren allergisch darauf, sich kritischen Fragen stellen zu müssen bzw. verteilen auch bei geringen "Unmutsäußerungen" rel. schnell Verwarnungen. 
Bei Beleidigungen geschieht dies auch vollkommen zurecht! 

Daher stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage, ob es in den vielen Jahren die das Board nun schon besteht, jemals einen Moderator gab, der eine Verwarnung in Form einer gelben oder roten Karte wegen Beleidigung erhalten hat?

Jemanden, oder wie hier gleich eine ganze Vielzahl von Usern als "dumm" zu bezeichnen, hätte vermutlich bei einem "Ottonormalverbraucher" sicher eine Karte zur Folge gehabt......


----------



## Stralsund (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



-iguana schrieb:


> Gut, hab ich falsch formuliert, 2/3 der User die abgestimmt haben und die das Thema zu interessieren scheint.



Nicht falsch formuliert, sondern schlichtweg die falsche Meinung.

Wären 2/3 der Abstimmer gegen die Pflichtprüfung, dann wären auch automatisch 2/3 des Boards ja sogar 2/3 der Weltbevölkerung gegen die Prüfung! Dann würde man sich hier brüsten, 5,2 Milliarden gegen die Prüfung mobilisiert zu haben. |supergri

Dummerweise sind 2/3 aber für die Prüfung und im dem Fall sind sind es nur 231 (aktuell) "dumme" Abweichler. Jede Hochrechnung auf die Gesamtzahl der User verbietet sich natürlich! |rolleyes
Und nicht zu vergessen, die 2/3 sind auch noch zu dem dumm ordentlich zu argumentieren, sondern haben einzig und allein ihren Futterneid im Auge. |rolleyes|rolleyes



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Allen Anglern verpflichtet...........


Wann kommst du der Pflicht denn nach? Die Mehrheit will eine Prüfung. Bisher hat mein den Eindruck, du verpflichtest dich ausschließlich der Minderheit, die deine Meinung teilt.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Nicht falsch formuliert, sondern schlichtweg die falsche Meinung.
> 
> Wären 2/3 der Abstimmer gegen die Pflichtprüfung, dann wären auch automatisch 2/3 des Boards ja sogar 2/3 der Weltbevölkerung gegen die Prüfung! Dann würde man sich hier brüsten, 5,2 Milliarden gegen die Prüfung mobilisiert zu haben. |supergri
> 
> ...




:m:m:m


----------



## smithie (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist halt, ich versteh Dein Argument "Idioten" nicht. |supergri


verdammt, niemand versteht mich... heul 

Also wenn sich jetzt, mit Prüfung (als Hemmschwelle zum Angeln), bereits ein Prozentsatz x (trotz Fachwissen) am Wasser wie Wildsäue benimmt, so ist es meiner Meinung nach so, dass sich ohne Prüfung ein Prozentsatz y Wildsäue am Wasser einstellt, der höher ist als x... |supergri

Dass die Prüfung die Lösung des Problems ist, meinte ich gar nicht, aber dadurch entsteht eine gewisse Begrenzung.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> verdammt, niemand versteht mich... heul
> 
> Also wenn sich jetzt, mit Prüfung (als Hemmschwelle zum Angeln), bereits ein Prozentsatz x (trotz Fachwissen) am Wasser wie Wildsäue benimmt, so ist es meiner Meinung nach so, dass sich ohne Prüfung ein Prozentsatz y Wildsäue am Wasser einstellt, der höher ist als x... |supergri
> 
> Dass die Prüfung die Lösung des Problems ist, meinte ich gar nicht, aber dadurch entsteht eine gewisse Begrenzung.



Der Geldbeutel entscheidet doch nicht über die menschl. Seite eines Anglers.
Nach Deiner Devise müssten nun alle Hartz 4 Bezieher "Idioten" sein und alle Penner auf der Strasse "Vollidoten".
Also je dicker der Geldbeutel desto weniger "Idioten" ?

Heisst also, mach ich die Prüfung richtig schwer und teuer habe ich weniger Idioten am Gewässer?
Also ist Angeln nun ein Sport für Idioten? Weil: "Günstig" und "Einfach"
Klischee der 80iger: saufender dummer Angler am Gewässer

:g


----------



## Stralsund (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Geldbeutel entscheidet doch nicht über die menschl. Seite eines Anglers.


Genau andersrum. Die menschliche Seite entscheidet oft über den Geldbeutel. Siehe Medienstar Arno Dübel und Konsorten.

Und natürlich, würde ein Fischereischein 5000 Euro/ Jahr kosten, würden weniger "Idioten", sowohl absolut als auch relativ, angeln. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klischee der 80iger: saufender dummer Angler am Gewässer


Ich sag mal so, die Quote "saufender, dummer" Menschen wird eine andere als im Schachclub oder Golfclub sein.
Ich habe dieses Jahr genug saufende, dumme Angler erlebt. Der Höhepunkt war im Sommer als die Mole einer Müllkippe glich und die Angler besoffen die komplette Mole bepöbelten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Stralsund schrieb:


> *Ich habe* dieses Jahr genug saufende, dumme Angler *erlebt*. Der Höhepunkt war im Sommer als die Mole einer Müllkippe glich und die Angler besoffen die komplette Mole bepöbelten.



Also wie beim Erlebnisfernsehen: "Mittendrin statt nur dabei!" oder wie?
:m

Alles ungeprüfte????


----------



## Faction (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Also ich hab nun nicht den ganzen Thread hier gelesen, aber ich will mich trotzdem kurz äußern.

Erstmal bin ich zu 100% für den Angelschein mit Prüfung und vorherigem Lehrgang. Den es angeln schon genug "schwarzangler" die sich "auskennen" und in realität keine Ahnung haben.

Zum Thema Alkohol... naja meine Meinung ist, wenn es sich in grenzen hält und man sich anständig aufführt und sein Zeug wieder mit nach Hause nimmt, wird mit sicherheit keiner was sagen.


----------



## smithie (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Geldbeutel entscheidet doch nicht über die menschl. Seite eines Anglers.
> Nach Deiner Devise müssten nun alle Hartz 4 Bezieher "Idioten" sein und alle Penner auf der Strasse "Vollidoten".
> Also je dicker der Geldbeutel desto weniger "Idioten" ?


Meinst nicht, dass Du da jetzt ein bisserl viel reininterpretierst ;-)

Was Du ansprichst ist ein anderes Problem, das sollte schon getrennt betrachtet werden.


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Genau andersrum. Die menschliche Seite entscheidet oft über den Geldbeutel. [...]



Jepp, dem ist leider so. Daher häufig das unausstehliche Klientel in elitären Vereinen, ganz egal welcher Sportart


----------



## Stralsund (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alles ungeprüfte????



Keine Ahnung, ich hatte leider meinen "Fischereischeinprüfung-Umfragen zur Untermauerung kruder Anglerboard-Thesen"-Koffer zuhause vergessen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung,



Hab ich mir fast gedacht.|rolleyes


Es sind sicher mehr geprüfte Angler in der geschilderten Art und Weise am Wasser als ungeprüfte denn sie haben ja einen Darf-Schein, während ungeprüfte(man munkelt von Schwarzanglern) sich wohl aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen eher unauffällig verhalten.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Genau andersrum. Die menschliche Seite entscheidet oft über den Geldbeutel. Siehe Medienstar Arno Dübel und Konsorten.
> 
> Und natürlich, würde ein Fischereischein 5000 Euro/ Jahr kosten, würden weniger "Idioten", sowohl absolut als auch relativ, angeln.
> 
> ...



Daraus könnte man doch einen prima Kompromiss ableiten :
Keinerlei Prüfung mehr - aber der Jahresschein kostet 5000,-€.

Wären doch beide Seiten gut mit bedient ,oder ?


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Daraus könnte man doch einen prima Kompromiss ableiten :
> Keinerlei Prüfung mehr - aber der Jahresschein kostet 5000,-€.
> 
> Wären doch beide Seiten gut mit bedient ,oder ?



Noch zuviele "Idioten" am Gewässer.

Was hälst Du von € 20.000,-- ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Noch zuviele "Idioten" am Gewässer.
> 
> Was hälst Du von € 20.000,-- ?



Dann schon mindestens 1.000 000, damit es euch ebenso geht wie den Bürgern, für die 100 oder 200 schon eine extreme Belastung sind(Rentner, Schüler, Studenten, Arbeitslose, Behinderte usw.).

Irgendwie hatte Jose vollkommen recht..........|rolleyes


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Noch zuviele "Idioten" am Gewässer.
> 
> Was hälst Du von € 20.000,-- ?



Fein - ich würde allerdings schon weitaus früher aussteigen |supergri


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Fein - ich würde allerdings schon weitaus früher aussteigen |supergri



Zwei Idioten weniger am Wasser. 

Ich nämlich auch.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Und was machen wir mit dem Ersparten ?


----------



## smithie (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte Jose vollkommen recht..........|rolleyes


Natürlich |rolleyes

100.000 Member abzgl. 238 + 114 die schon abgestimmt haben =99648
Diese restlichen stimmen natürlich für nein, also

99762 / 100.000 macht 99,76 % gegen die Prüfung und alles passt wieder #h


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Und was machen wir mit dem Ersparten ?




Na, Holland ist für mich nicht weit entfernt.

Sitzen die Idioten nun halt im Ausland.

Wobei ich auch schon gelesen habe,dort soll es besser funktionieren ohne Fischereischein/ Prüfung.

Erschliesst sich somit für mich, die Idioten sitzen in Deutschland mit Prüfung und die besseren Angler in den Niederlanden, Belgien und Dänemark.


----------



## olaft64 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nur eine Frage: warum stimmen in diesem Board immerhin ein Drittel der abgegebenen Stimmen gegen die Prüfung? Alles Schwarz- bzw. Lulliangler mit Touristenschein oder was meint ihr?

Rein aus Interesse
Olaf


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Mein "nein" habe ich begründet...


----------



## Stralsund (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> Natürlich |rolleyes
> 
> 100.000 Member abzgl. 238 + 114 die schon abgestimmt haben =99648
> Diese restlichen stimmen natürlich für nein, also
> ...



Moment! Du hast die restlichen 7 Mrd. Menschen vergessen, die ausnahmslos gegen die Prüfung votieren würden!

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass der ein oder andere Prüfungsgegner bereits an Überlichtgeschwindigkeitsverfahren tüfftelt. Schließlich darf man die geschätzten 8492 Mrd. extraterrestrischen Individuen nicht vergessen, die natürlich ebenfalls prüfungskonträr eingestellt sind. Ich bin sicher Thomas wird ihnen einen Fragenkatalog zukommen lassen!


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich habe mir im Vorfeld der Abstimmung keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie sie ausgehen würde. Angesichts meiner mir selbst einleuchtenden Argumente, dass es keine Prüfung braucht, bin ich erstaunt, dass das fast 70% anders sehen. Aber was ist so schlimm daran, das zu akzeptieren? Ich finde es schade, wenn es weiter bei einem Prüfungszwang bleibt und wie ich einleitend weiter vorne geschrieben hatte, wird es damit in Zukunft nicht einfacher, das Angeln von z.B. älteren Verwandten oder Freunden zu erlernen. Das in uns steckende "Angler-Gen" wird weiter verkümmern und somit wird es wohl dann auch aus meiner Sicht irgendwann eines Lehrgangs oder einer Prüfung bedürfen, um das Angeln wieder neu zu erlernen.
Ein letztes Fünkchen Hoffnung habe ich aber noch angesichts der geltenden Regelungen im Brandenburg und vielleicht auch MeckPom. In Brandenburg funktioniert der Friedfischschein ganz gut, wird vom LAV begrüßt und auch weiter gefördert und vielleicht setzt sich dieses Beispiel auch in anderen Ländern durch. Meines Wissens, wird diese Regelung auch nicht von den "geprüften" Anglern in Brandenburg angezweifelt, sondern im Gegenteil, kann man so auch mal mit Freunden oder Verwandten ans Wasser, die das angeln nicht gleich "profimäßig" ausüben wollen. Man könnte also denken, dass die Praxis hier zu einer Akzeptanz geführt hat, die in anderen Ländern mangels Erfahrung vehement abgelehnt wird.

Gruße

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Vorfeld der Abstimmung keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie sie ausgehen würde. Angesichts meiner mir selbst einleuchtenden Argumente, dass es keine Prüfung braucht, bin ich erstaunt, dass das fast 70% anders sehen. Aber was ist so schlimm daran, das zu akzeptieren? Ich finde es schade, wenn es weiter bei einem Prüfungszwang bleibt und wie ich einleitend weiter vorne geschrieben hatte, wird es damit in Zukunft nicht einfacher, das Angeln von z.B. älteren Verwandten oder Freunden zu erlernen. Das in uns steckende "Angler-Gen" wird weiter verkümmern und somit wird es wohl dann auch aus meiner Sicht irgendwann eines Lehrgangs oder einer Prüfung bedürfen, um das Angeln wieder neu zu erlernen.
> Ein letztes Fünkchen Hoffnung habe ich aber noch angesichts der geltenden Regelungen im Brandenburg und vielleicht auch MeckPom. In Brandenburg funktioniert der Friedfischschein ganz gut, wird vom LAV begrüßt und auch weiter gefördert und vielleicht setzt sich dieses Beispiel auch in anderen Ländern durch. Meines Wissens, wird diese Regelung auch nicht von den "geprüften" Anglern in Brandenburg angezweifelt, sondern im Gegenteil, kann man so auch mal mit Freunden oder Verwandten ans Wasser, die das angeln nicht gleich "profimäßig" ausüben wollen. Man könnte also denken, dass die Praxis hier zu einer Akzeptanz geführt hat, die in anderen Ländern mangels Erfahrung vehement abgelehnt wird.
> 
> Gruße
> ...



Auf Grund der Verbohrtheit abgelehnt wird.

Regelungswahn und Wut der Deutschen ist Weltweit anerkannt/ bekannt.


----------



## Stralsund (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage: warum stimmen in diesem Board immerhin ein Drittel der abgegebenen Stimmen gegen die Prüfung? Alles Schwarz- bzw. Lulliangler mit Touristenschein oder was meint ihr?
> 
> Rein aus Interesse
> Olaf



Mich würde eher interessieren, warum 2/3 dafür stimmen:

- obwohl sie Unmengen an Geld an die gierigen Verbände verloren haben
- obwohl sie 2 Stunden ihres wertvollen Lebens an die Fischereischeinprüfung verloren haben, während ihre 2 Kinder daheim seelenlos die Schichtarbeiterwohnung auseinander genommen haben
- obwohl sie in der Prüfung nichts gelernt haben - im Gegenteil: jegliches Angelvorwissen wurde aus den Köpfen rücksichtslos ausradiert!
- obwohl sie als Mensch, der eine Fischereischeinprüfung bestanden hat, gebrandmarkt durchs Leben gehen

So viel Leid und Elend hat diese Prüfung gebracht und trotzdem votiert ihr eindeutig dafür? ;+

... oder war alles nur halb so schlimm? :m


----------



## -iguana (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren, warum 2/3 dafür stimmen:
> 
> - obwohl sie Unmengen an Geld an die gierigen Verbände verloren haben
> - obwohl sie 2 Stunden ihres wertvollen Lebens an die Fischereischeinprüfung verloren haben, während ihre 2 Kinder daheim seelenlos die Schichtarbeiterwohnung auseinander genommen haben
> ...


 
Wo ist der "gefällt mir" button??? :m


----------



## Lazarus (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, wenn es weiter bei einem Prüfungszwang bleibt und wie ich einleitend weiter vorne geschrieben hatte, wird es damit in Zukunft nicht einfacher, das Angeln von z.B. älteren Verwandten oder Freunden zu erlernen.


Dieses Problem sehe ich in meiner Umgebung nicht. 
Zum Einen sind es oft sogar die Kinder, die ihre Eltern (ja, sogar die Mütter!) dazu bringen, die Prüfung abzulegen.
Die Kids können bei uns sowieso unbürokratisch angeln gehen, der Jugendfischereischein kostet einmalig 12€ und ein Passbild. Auch die Angelkarten sind für Jugendliche billiger als für Erwachsene.

Es ist leider ziemlich selten, dass die erwachsenen Angler von ihren Kindern begleitet werden.  An der Prüfung liegt das nicht, die brauchen die Jugendlichen ja nicht.

Insofern sehe ich nichts, was gegen die Prüfung sprechen würde. Reformieren und verbessern könnte man sie allerdings.
Das wird allerdings am Aufwand und den Kosten scheitern.
Es ist jetzt schon nicht leicht, in den Vereinen Leute als Ausbilder zu finden, die machen das  schließlich in ihrer Freizeit für Gotteslohn!


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wer Auto fahren will braucht auch einen Führerschein und da lernt man auch viel Mist den man eigentlich garnicht braucht.
Genau so ist es beim Angelschein.
Das Grundwissen muss vorhanden sein und deswegen habe ich mit JA abgestimmt.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Lazarus schrieb:


> ...
> Die Kids können bei uns sowieso unbürokratisch angeln gehen, der Jugendfischereischein kostet einmalig 12€ und ein Passbild. ...



Das ist auch gut und richtig so. Bei uns in Brandenburg bezahlen die Kids zwischen 8 und 18 Jahren 2,50 Euro pro Jahr. Danach bezahlen sie als Erwachsene für den Friedfischschein (ohne Lehrgang oder Prüfung) 12,- pro Jahr oder 40,- Euro für 5 Jahre.
Oder anders, die Eltern wollen ihre Kinder nicht alleine ans Wasser lassen und kaufen sich selbst den Friedfischschein und gehen mit ihren Kindern zusammen angeln. Eine prima und unbürokratische Sache wie ich finde.
Warum um Gottes Namen brauchen die Kinder als Erwachsene dann aber in anderen Bundesländern plötzlich eine Prüfung? Diese Begründung erschließt sich mir einfach nicht. 
Wenn sie als Kinder ungeprüft alleine am Wasser Plötzen stippen können, was macht diese Kinder als Erwachsene so gefährlich, dann nur noch mit Prüfung ans Wasser zu dürfen? Das muss man mir mal vernünftig erklären. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Wer Auto fahren will braucht auch einen Führerschein und da lernt man auch viel Mist den man eigentlich garnicht braucht.
> Genau so ist es beim Angelschein.
> Das Grundwissen muss vorhanden sein und deswegen habe ich mit JA abgestimmt.



Besteht beim Angeln die Gefahr Menschen zu verletzen oder zu töten?
Besteht beim Angeln die Gefahr Sachgüter im hohen Wert zu beschädigen?


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Der Vergleich hinkt doch ziemlich! #d#d#d
Es gibt kaum ein Land der Erde, das ein Fahren ohne Führerschein ermöglicht, aber nur sehr wenige, die ein Angeln ausschließlich mit Prüfung dulden (wenn man die paar Ausnahmen hier einmal weglässt).
Da Du bei der Vorbereitung auf die praktische Führerscheinprüfung jedoch den generellen Umgang mit Fahrzeugen und der Bewegung selbiger im Straßenverkehr "übst" ergibt sich eine noch größere Diskrepanz beim Vergleich zu einer dusseligen "Fischereiprüfung" ohne Bezug zu Praxis...


----------



## gründler (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Zum Auto..... fahren brauch ich kein Führerschein jeder von uns kann auch ohne fahren,darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen im Öffentlichen Strassenverkehr,obwohl da gibt es auch leute die fahren immer und immer wieder ohne Lappen.

Ansonsten kann ich zb.mit viel geld nen paar felder kaufen,und da kann ich soviel drauf fahren wie ich will und das ohne Lappen.
Auch kann ich auf meiner Hofeinfahrt oder vor der Garage wenn es mein eigentum ist soviel fahren wie ich will,ich darf halt nur nicht ins Öffentliche,aber nen Führerschein brauch ich zum fahren von Auto Mofa Trecker....nicht.


#h


----------



## Purist (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Wer Auto fahren will braucht auch einen Führerschein und da lernt man auch viel Mist den man eigentlich garnicht braucht.
> Genau so ist es beim Angelschein.
> Das Grundwissen muss vorhanden sein und deswegen habe ich mit JA abgestimmt.



Mir will nicht einfallen, welchen "Mist" ich damals für den Führerschein gelernt habe?! Ich behaupte klar: Gar keinen! Vergessen tut man jedoch einiges, das will ich nicht abstreiten.

Ob man jetzt bei der Fischereiprüfung, die schließlich exakt 4 Gebiete genauer beleuchtet, nur Mist lernt, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich wusste danach, dass ich an der Küste, wo man in Nds keine Prüfung braucht, Jahre zuvor im Sommer Stinte gefangen habe. Ich habe einiges über die Ernährungsweisen der Fischarten gelernt, über die Problematik der Wasserqualität und der Gewässerzustände und wie man die Gesetze bezüglich des Angelns aufzufassen hat. Einzig mit Gerätekunde konnte ich wenig anfangen, schließlich kannte ich das alles, bis auf Details zum Fliegenfischen. 

Es ist reine Einstellungssache, ob man etwas lernen will, weil man Interesse an der Thematik hat, oder ob man einfach nur legal angeln will, sich daher regelrecht gezwungen sieht, die Prüfung abzulegen (und den Mist ausschließlich für die Prüfung zu lernen).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gründler schrieb:


> Zum Auto..... fahren brauch ich kein Führerschein jeder von uns kann auch ohne fahren,darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen im Öffentlichen Strassenverkehr,obwohl da gibt es auch leute die fahren immer und immer wieder ohne Lappen.


 
Das gilt für Angler ja auch.



> Ansonsten kann ich zb.mit viel geld nen paar felder kaufen,und da kann ich soviel drauf fahren wie ich will und das ohne Lappen.
> Auch kann ich auf meiner Hofeinfahrt oder vor der Garage wenn es mein eigentum ist soviel fahren wie ich will,ich darf halt nur nicht ins Öffentliche,aber nen Führerschein brauch ich zum fahren von Auto Mofa Trecker....nicht.
> 
> 
> #h


 
Und zumindest hier benötigt man für private Kleingewässer auch nicht überall einen Fischereischein mit Prüfung, zumindest in SH nicht, bei privaten Kleingewässern ist der Fischereischein nicht erforderlich....


----------



## Lazarus (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wenn sie als Kinder ungeprüft alleine am Wasser Plötzen stippen können, was macht diese Kinder als Erwachsene so gefährlich, dann nur noch mit Prüfung ans Wasser zu dürfen? Das muss man mir mal vernünftig erklären.


Keine Ahnung, ob ich das kann.  Versuch einer Erklärung: 
Das Kind/der Jugendliche (Mädels eingeschlossen!) angelt mit dem Jugendfischereischein nicht alleine, sondern unter Aufsicht eines Fischereischeininhabers.
Wenn er nun beim Plötzenstippen einen Schneider nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser zieht, kann der Erwachsene der mal einen Kurs gemacht hat, dem Jugendlichen beibringen, dass die Art geschützt ist und der Jugendliche deshalb entweder seine Methode oder den Angelplatz wechseln soll.

Später als Erwachsener fischt er aber ohne Begleitung, er wird als möglicherweise gar nicht wissen, dass der Weißfisch den er gefangen hat, geschützt ist.

Dass nicht jeder geprüfte Angeler jeden Fisch kennt, ist sehr wahrscheinlich. Andererseits wurden jedem geprüften Angler im Vorbereitungskurs die Fischarten nahegebracht.

Ergo: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Angler mit Prüfung mehr Fischarten kennt ist höher, als ohne Vorbereitungskurs.
Diese höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit reicht mir aus, dass ich für die Prüfung bin, zumal ich keinen Grund sehe, der gegen die Prüfung spricht.

Die Prüfung ist für mich dabei eigentlich nicht das entscheidende, sondern der verpflichtende Kurs vor der Prüfung.


----------



## gründler (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das gilt für Angler ja auch.
> 
> 
> 
> Und zumindest hier benötigt man für private Kleingewässer auch nicht überall einen Fischereischein mit Prüfung, zumindest in SH nicht, bei privaten Kleingewässern ist der Fischereischein nicht erforderlich....


 
Jo das stimmt wohl,ich darf sogar als WBK oder Jagdscheinbesitzer auf meinem gründstück rumballern,die Kugel darf bloß nicht das gründstück verlassen.

Es sei,das hat man abgeschafft.Was mir aber bis jetzt nicht bekannt ist.



Deutschland halt!


#h


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das gilt für Angler ja auch.
> 
> 
> 
> Und zumindest hier benötigt man für private Kleingewässer auch nicht überall einen Fischereischein mit Prüfung, zumindest in SH nicht, bei privaten Kleingewässern ist der Fischereischein nicht erforderlich....


Zum Ersten:

Jaein. Das Angeln an privaten Teichen ist oft mit der Grösse des Teiches beschränkt.


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Mit dem ganzen hin- und her sollte doch eigentlich auch klar werden, dass die Fischerei auf bundesebene geregelt werden sollte. Förderalismus mag ja manches mal nicht schlecht sein, aber wenn man etwas vereinfachen möchte, dann geht das so nicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum Ersten:
> 
> Jaein. Das Angeln an privaten Teichen ist oft mit der Grösse des Teiches beschränkt.


 
Stimmt, aber trotzdem gibt es die Möglichkeit, mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.....


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob ich das kann.  Versuch einer Erklärung:
> Das Kind/der Jugendliche (Mädels eingeschlossen!) angelt mit dem Jugendfischereischein nicht alleine, sondern unter Aufsicht eines Fischereischeininhabers...



Nein kannst Du mir wohl nicht vernünftig erklären. 
Zumindest nicht für mein brandenburger Beispiel und ich muss gestehen, Dich da für Bayern auch falsch verstanden zu haben. 
In Brandenburg kauft sich der 8 bis 18-jährige einen Schein und geht angeln. Ob mit oder ohne Eltern ist dabei egal. Wenn er erwachsen ist bezahlt er etwas mehr für den "Friedfischschein" und angelt ohne Prüfung weiter. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, müssen die Kids in Bayern also den Schein kaufen und dann noch einen Erwachsenen Scheininhaber finden, der sie mitnimmt. Also so "unbüroktratisch" wie von Dir dargestelllt finde ich die Regelung für Eure Kids nicht#d. 
Also bleibt es dabei, "...*Wenn sie als Kinder ungeprüft alleine am Wasser Plötzen stippen können,  was macht diese Kinder als Erwachsene so gefährlich, dann nur noch mit  Prüfung ans Wasser zu dürfen? *Das muss man mir mal vernünftig erklären."

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber trotzdem gibt es die Möglichkeit, mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.....



Auto fahren darf ich aber auf jeder privaten Grundstücksgröße.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franky schrieb:


> Mit dem ganzen hin- und her sollte doch eigentlich auch klar werden, dass die Fischerei auf bundesebene geregelt werden sollte. Förderalismus mag ja manches mal nicht schlecht sein, aber wenn man etwas vereinfachen möchte, dann geht das so nicht.


 
Dafür baruche wir aber ein großes Bundesgesetzgebungsverfahren und die Bundesländer werden den Teufel tun irgendwelche Rechte aufzugeben....

Ich glaube, das kommt nie..., auch wenn ich mir das genauso wünsche.

Die Grundregelungen könnten bundeseinheitlich sein und die Länder regeln dann maximal noch regionale Besonderheiten...


----------



## angler1996 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ne bundeseinheitliche Regelung?
ich bin da vorsichtig, ob ich mir die wünsche!
Da mehrt dann nicht mehr der LV, sondern ein Bundesverband drin rum, nochdazu vielleicht ein neuer.
Ob das gut ist? Tendenziell eher nicht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ne bundeseinheitliche Regelung?
> ich bin da vorsichtig, ob ich mir die wünsche!
> ...



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Wir haben in Brandeburg, sicher auch dank der großen zur Verfügung stehenden Wasserflächen, eines der liberalsten Fischereigesetzte und Gewässerordnungen. Siehe die hier diskutierte Freizügigkeit bezüglich der "ungeprüften" Friedfischangler.  
Nur um einen bundeseinheitlichen Kompromiss willens möchte ich diese und andere Freizügigkeiten nicht missen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fin (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Geldbeutel entscheidet doch nicht über die menschl. Seite eines Anglers.
> Nach Deiner Devise müssten nun alle Hartz 4 Bezieher "Idioten" sein und alle Penner auf der Strasse "Vollidoten".
> Also je dicker der Geldbeutel desto weniger "Idioten" ?
> 
> ...



Ich habe das so verstanden. Er bezieht sich auf folgende Annahme:

*Zustand mit Prüfung*: 6 Angler sitzen an einem Teich und 3 davon halten sich nicht an alle Regelungen und Gesetze!

*Zustand ohne Prüfung*: 12 Angler sitzen an einem Teich und 6 davon halten sich nicht an alle Regelungen und Gesetze!

Im Grunde würde mit Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht die Möglichkeit zu Angeln der "interessierten Zielgruppe" (die aber z.b. an der bürokratischen/finanziellen Hürde scheitert) problemlos ermöglicht.

Ohne eine Verstärkung der Kontrollen "könnte" sich diese Annahme durchaus bewahrheiten. Wobei diese Annahme völlig unabhängig von einer "Prüfungspflicht" ist.

Einzig allein die Vermutung, sich trotz aller Hindernisse der Prüfung zu stellen, mache einem zum "korrekten Angler" ist *leider* falsch. Wobei nicht auszuschließen ist, dass mögliche "Fischfrevler" sich dieser natürlich Verweigern (aus o.g. Gründen), ebenso wie die möglichen "korrekten".


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ähnlich. Wir haben in Brandeburg, sicher auch dank der großen zur Verfügung stehenden Wasserflächen, eines der liberalsten Fischereigesetzte und Gewässerordnungen. Siehe die hier diskutierte Freizügigkeit bezüglich der "ungeprüften" Friedfischangler.
> Nur um einen bundeseinheitlichen Kompromiss willens möchte ich diese und andere Freizügigkeiten nicht missen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Bundeseinheitlich heisst ja nicht bei einer Vereinfachung, dass eine freizügige Regelung aufgegeben wird... Ich bin ja nach wie vor gegen dieses "klein-klein"-Rumgehupe und eine "Prüfung", wie sie aktuell vorliegt. Es soll m. E. ja jedermann sich so'n Papier kaufen dürfen, mit dem man sich ganz normal Erlaubnisscheine holen kann... BUNDESWEIT!
Die regionalen Gegebenheiten, die es natürlich geben muss (Fangbegrenzung, Schonzeiten und -maße, Schonbezirke, gesperrte Wasserflächen), muss ich mir aneignen. Die Prüfung an sich verhindert ja kein Fehlverhalten - egal in welchem Bezug.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franky schrieb:


> Bundeseinheitlich heisst ja nicht bei einer Vereinfachung, dass eine freizügige Regelung aufgegeben wird... Ich bin ja nach wie vor gegen dieses "klein-klein"-Rumgehupe und eine "Prüfung", wie sie aktuell vorliegt. Es soll m. E. ja jedermann sich so'n Papier kaufen dürfen, mit dem man sich ganz normal Erlaubnisscheine holen kann... BUNDESWEIT!



Da sind wir in unseren Ansichten ja auch garnicht so weit voneinander weg. Nur sehe ich eben angesichts der bisherigen Praxis in den anderen Bundesländern und dem Abstimmungsverhalten hier keine Mehrheiten dafür. Also bin ich so realistisch und vielleicht auch ein Stück egoistisch zu sagen, dass die anderen doch ihr gewolltes Konstrukt aus Lehrgang mit oder ohne Prüfung behalten sollen. Wir sollten aber in Brandenburg entgegen dieser vermeintlichen Mehrheitsmeinung aber unsere Errungenschaften nicht aufgeben und diese Gefahr sehe ich angesichts eines zu findenden Kompromisses. Zudem ist Fischereirecht Ländersache und wird so auch ein stückweit den jeweiligen Voraussetzungen wie Einwohnerzahl je Gewässerflächen usw. gerecht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Faction (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Also ich sehe das auch so wie Lazarus. Ich bin froh das hier in Bayern ein Lehrgang und eine Prüfung gemacht werden muss. Sonst angeln bald alle die keine Ahnung von Natur und Fisch haben. Mal ganz abgesehen von der Technik und dem drumherum. Und ich persönlich kann sagen das ich aus dem Lehrgang viel mitgenommen habe, auch wenn man das meiste lernt, wenn man mit anderen am Wasser ist. 

Klar macht es Kinder die nun erwachsen sind nicht gefährlich ohne Prüfung zu fischen, aber es ist eben so, dass jeder der volljährig ist eine Prüfung ablegen muss.


----------



## Carp-MV (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ganz ehrlich ich habe kein Problem damit das viele sagen die Prüfung soll bleiben, aber was mich gewaltig nervt sind die Argumente. Ich habe bisher nicht ein einziges gutes Argument gelesen was für die Prüfung spricht.....

Ich lese....
keine besoffenen, bloß nicht zu viele Ausländer die unsere Sprache nicht beherrschen, die armen Hartzer eh nicht, die haben einfach zuviel Zeit und könnten einen ja alles leer fischen^^, den Umgang mit der Gerätschaft, Naturschutz, fachgerechtes töten des Fisches und und und....

Entweder lernt man diese Dinge überhaupt nicht oder sie sind völlig unnütz oder teilweise hört man hier auch Forderungen einer 2 Klassengesellschaft raus und puren Fischneid. Wer es sich nicht leisten kann hat Pech und solche Scherze. Da frag ich mich ehrlich ob noch alles klar ist bei einigen.

Ganz geil sind dann die Erzählungen von übelst schlechten benehmen am Wasser obwohl davon die meisten mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit GEPRÜFTE FS Besitzer sind. Dann lese ich was von Lulliangler also die befristeten FS Besitzer wie mich und da hört der Spaß dann langsam auf. Wer will hier ein Urteil darüber abgeben wie die meisten befr. FS Besitzer sich am Wasser verhalten oder ob sie in der Lage sind ihre Gerätschaft vernünftig zu handhaben oder einen Fisch ordnungsgemäß zu behandeln? Jeder mit etwas Verstand kriegt das ohne Probleme genauso gebacken wie die geprüften Herren. Wer aber kein vernünftigen Verstand und Anstand besitzt dem hilft auch keine Pürfung mehr, da könnt ihr euch tausend mal Kreise drehen es ist eben so.

Ich bin sehr froh das es in MV möglich ist diesen Schein ohne diese verkackte Prüfung zu erwerben und wünsche mir das es bald überall so ist. Mir ist es auch egal ob man mich als Lulliangler, Idiot oder Nichtskönner sieht, das geht mir mal ganz stark am A....... vorbei. ;-)

Das einzige was ich mir wünsche ist das man diesen Schein gleich jährlich kaufen kann damit ich net mit zig einzelnen Erweiterungen für das Jahr rumlaufen muss und nur einmal im Jahr diesen Schein holen brauch. Aber mein Gott auch damit kann ich leben. So und nun werde ich meine Angel einpacken und mit meinen befr. FS ähhhhh ups meinte Idioten Schein ab zum Wasser fahren. 
Natürlich ohne vorhandenes Wissen und nebenbei den ganzen See leer fischen, meinen Müll abladen und vielleicht aber nur vielleicht sprenge ich den See gleich in die Luft im Vollrausch mit ein paar Granaten mal schaun.

Beste Grüße euer Lulliangler Carp-MV


----------



## tofte (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich habe kein Problem damit das viele sagen die Prüfung soll bleiben, aber was mich gewaltig nervt sind die Argumente. Ich habe bisher nicht ein einziges gutes Argument gelesen was für die Prüfung spricht.....
> 
> Ich lese....
> keine besoffenen, bloß nicht zu viele Ausländer die unsere Sprache nicht beherrschen, die armen Hartzer eh nicht, die haben einfach zuviel Zeit und könnten einen ja alles leer fischen^^, den Umgang mit der Gerätschaft, Naturschutz, fachgerechtes töten des Fisches und und und....
> ...



sehr guter beitrag,danke.ich hab als beispiel garkeinen schein und es interessiert mich nicht die bohne,da ich hier soetwas nicht brauche weder um eine angel in der hand zuhalten noch um mein boot zu fuehren und genau so muss es sein.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich habe kein Problem damit das viele sagen die Prüfung soll bleiben, aber was mich gewaltig nervt sind die Argumente. Ich habe bisher nicht ein einziges gutes Argument gelesen was für die Prüfung spricht.....



Jep das sehe ich ähnlich wie Du und bislang konnte mir auch noch niemand erklären warum



Tomasz schrieb:


> "...*sie als Kinder ungeprüft alleine am Wasser Plötzen stippen können. Was macht diese Kinder als Erwachsene so gefährlich, dann nur noch mit  Prüfung ans Wasser zu dürfen?...*



Zu DDR-Zeiten gab es, wie heute auch wieder in Brandeburg, die Möglichkeit für jederman ungeprüft auf Friedfische zu angeln. Lediglich für Raubfische musste man eine Qualifikation ablegen. Hauptargument dafür war, das man sich selbst oder andere beim Auswerfen eines Blinkers mit ein oder zwei Drillingen verletzten kann. Also ging man auf die Wiese und machte Zielwürfe und gut wars:g. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Faction schrieb:


> Sonst angeln bald alle die keine Ahnung von Natur und Fisch haben



Gibts doch schon...die angeln nicht nur,*die bilden sogar aus*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3736560#post3736560

Post 4176,letzter Absatz:
"Ach ja, Waller  aus Flüssen sollen wir auf jeden Fall jeden (egal wie groß) abschlagen,  die sind dafür verantwortlich das viele andere Fische recht selten  geworden sind."

Wieder ein Pro Argument den Bach runter...


----------



## Koalabaer (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich lese....
> keine besoffenen, bloß nicht zu viele Ausländer die unsere Sprache nicht beherrschen, die armen Hartzer eh nicht, die haben einfach zuviel Zeit und könnten einen ja alles leer fischen^^, den Umgang mit der Gerätschaft, Naturschutz, fachgerechtes töten des Fisches und und und....



zumal ja auch praktische Erfahrungen ,,ohne Prüfungspflicht'' vorliegen... http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf

wenn das wie Ernie sagt alles nur schöngeredet wurde...sollte es doch ein leichtes sein...entsprechende Horrormeldungen zu finden und hier zu posten.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Mac69 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier wäre mein Kompromiss-Vorschlag:
> 
> Man muss um einen Fischereischein zu erhalten einen "Anglerlehrgang" nachweisen.
> 
> ...


 

Nabend,
ich bin zwar raus-aber das erscheint mir echt noch kommentarwürdig:

Danke.......damit kann ich persönlich ,selbst als Pro Prüfungsabstimmer ,etwas anfangen........so kann man diskutieren und ggf. ne Lösung suchen.
Sowas ist *konstruktiv* und nicht destruktiv......

Mehr "will" ich gar nicht.......

In diesem Kompromissvorschlag ist sogar ne mündliche "Prüfung" enthalten es muss ja nicht alles bis zum Exess geprüft werden.so ist sogar genau das gewährleistet was die meisten pro Prüfung Abstimmer möchten.
Das man "nachweist" das man gewissen Mindeststandart an Wissen hat.
Ich würde persönlich sogar soweit gehen das , wenn man "diese Pflichstunden" ausweitet und man irgendwie die Qualität dieser praxisbezogenen Ausbildung gewährleisten könnte-ggf. auf eine "Prüfung" verzichten könnte.
So etwas am besten Bundesweit-dazu noch effektivere Kontrollen und alles wäre so easy......

Denn eins ist selbst mir als bisher Pro Prüfung Abstimmer klar:
Allein durch die Prüfung wird ein Angler nicht zwangsläufig zu einem "guten Angler"
Ich kenne aber nichts wo man nach ner bestandenen Prüfung dümmer gewesen ist als vorher.
ne Pappnase bleibt ne Pappnase mit oder ohne Prüfung....
der Unterschied zwischen ihnen ist bisher nur-bei der Pappnase mit Prüfung kann ich manchen Wissen voraussetzen...... ;-)

@carp-MV:

Du hast einfach die Möglichkeit genutzt die es bei euch gibt-vielleicht hätte ich das früher auch genutzt wenn es sowas gegeben hätte?.
Deswegen bist du nicht zwangsläufig nen schlechter Angler der nix weiss.


Mac


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Vorfeld der Abstimmung keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie sie ausgehen würde. Angesichts meiner mir selbst einleuchtenden Argumente, dass es keine Prüfung braucht, bin ich erstaunt, dass das fast 70% anders sehen. Aber was ist so schlimm daran, das zu akzeptieren? Ich finde es schade, wenn es weiter bei einem Prüfungszwang bleibt und wie ich einleitend weiter vorne geschrieben hatte, wird es damit in Zukunft nicht einfacher, das Angeln von z.B. älteren Verwandten oder Freunden zu erlernen. Das in uns steckende "Angler-Gen" wird weiter verkümmern und somit wird es wohl dann auch aus meiner Sicht irgendwann eines Lehrgangs oder einer Prüfung bedürfen, um das Angeln wieder neu zu erlernen.
> Ein letztes Fünkchen Hoffnung habe ich aber noch angesichts der geltenden Regelungen im Brandenburg und vielleicht auch MeckPom. In Brandenburg funktioniert der Friedfischschein ganz gut, wird vom LAV begrüßt und auch weiter gefördert und vielleicht setzt sich dieses Beispiel auch in anderen Ländern durch. Meines Wissens, wird diese Regelung auch nicht von den "geprüften" Anglern in Brandenburg angezweifelt, sondern im Gegenteil, kann man so auch mal mit Freunden oder Verwandten ans Wasser, die das angeln nicht gleich "profimäßig" ausüben wollen. Man könnte also denken, dass die Praxis hier zu einer Akzeptanz geführt hat, die in anderen Ländern mangels Erfahrung vehement abgelehnt wird.
> 
> Gruße
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag, Tomasz.

Diese Abstimmung ist darüber hinaus eine Farce. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit eine ähnliche Abstimmung eröffnet, aber mit der Prämisse einer wirklich fundierten Prüfung, die entsprechend Zeit und Geld kostet. Und angesichts dessen, dass die heutige Prüfung in keinster Weise ausreicht, das erforderliche Wissen zu vermitteln, dann natürlich für *alle*.

Das würde bedeuten, jeder muss seinen Fischereischein abgeben und sich den neuen, wesentlich härteren und Zeit- und Kostenintensiveren Prüfung stellen.

Da sah das Ergebnis allerdings etwas anders aus.

Natürlich tut man sich als "geprüfter" Angler leicht damit, die Prüfung auch für andere zu fordern. Schließlich musste man den Mist ja selbst auch durchmachen. Das ist aber in meinen Augen eben so wenig ein Argument, wie der Futterneid.
Das ist schlicht eine primitive, unsoziale Denke. 

Ich bin auch sehr sicher, dass der größte Teil der Prüfungsbefürworter hier in diesem Thread gegen die Prüfung gestimmt hätten, wäre die Umfrage jeweils vor der Ablegung der eigenen Prüfung durchgeführt worden.

In so fern ist diese Abstimmung ein Muster ohne Wert, vom sozialen Standpunkt betrachtet.

Rein sachlich und ohne Egoismus betrachtet, ist die Prüfung überflüssig wie ein Kropf und der allgemeinen Einbeziehung, sagen wir besser Rückführung, möglichst vieler Menschen zu den Werten und dem Verstehen der Natur und ihrer Zusammenhänge eher hinderlich.


----------



## Carp-MV (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> @carp-MV:
> 
> Du hast einfach die Möglichkeit genutzt die es bei euch gibt-vielleicht  hätte ich das früher auch genutzt wenn es sowas gegeben hätte?.
> Deswegen bist du nicht zwangsläufig nen schlechter Angler der nix weiss.
> ...


Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das ich ein schlechter Angler bin. Ich habe nur so einige Beiträge bewertet die genau das über Leute wie mich sagen. 
Ich finde es halt einfach Schade das es gewisse Personen gibt hier die der Meinung sind durch eine lächerliche Prüfung etwas besseres zu sein oder denken sie haben die Weissheit nun mit Löffeln gefressen seit ihrer bestandenen Prüfung obwohl einige von denen gleichzeitig darüber meckern das es so viele Schweine am Wasser gibt oder das die Prüfung eigentlich ja doch untauglich ist weil man nur überwiegend unwichtiges Zeug behandelt. Wer hier nicht den Widerspruch in sich erkennt dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. 

Genauso kann ich es überhaupt nicht leiden das man aus Angeln eine Wissenschaft macht wo man am besten noch Studieren sollte oder noch besser Vergleiche mit einen Führerschein anstellt oder noch ne Spur geiler den Waffenschein nimmt. Ganz ehrlich Leute Angeln ist eines der einfachsten Dinge die es gibt. Alles wichtige lernt man an einen Tag und weiteres eigenet man sich mit der Zeit ganz Automatisch an wenn das interesse erstmal vorhanden ist. Das ist bei jeder Beschäftigung so die man sehr gerne macht.

Ich finde es nur übelst klasse das man hier so auf die Prüfung pochen tut, zumindest von der Mehrheit und völlig außer acht lässt das viele Bundesländer mittlerweile soweit sind das man diese gar nicht mehr machen muss wenn man nicht will. Gut ist noch etwas teurer auf diese Art zur Zeit aber wer kein Bock auf die Prüfung hat kann in so einigen Bundesländern jetzt schon darauf verzichten und trotzdem Angeln gehen und in MV sogar ohne Einschränkungen. Hat sich das nun zum negativen Entwickelt dadurch? Ich finde nicht, ich kann zwar nur von meiner Region sprechen aber sehe ich keine riesen Meute die mit dem sogenannten Lullischein die Gewässer sprengen tun.

Leute, Leute das Leben kann doch so einfach sein wenn man nur will, man kann aber auch gerne weiterhin zum deutschen Spießbürgertum gehören und für jeden Quark ne Prüfung verlangen....^^

Euer Lulliangler

*PS: Thomas der Name Lulliangler ist so geil kann man mein Nickname nicht in diesen ändern, irgendwie hat ers mir angetan...XD

*


----------



## Smanhu (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Jep das sehe ich ähnlich wie Du und bislang konnte mir auch noch niemand erklären warum
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tomasz, das wird dir hier keiner erklären können. 
Ich finds spitze, dass es bei euch den Friedfischschein gibt. Das zeigt doch Vieles. Man braucht also keine Prüfung, um befähigt zu sein, einen Fisch fangen zu dürfen. 
In den Augen der Befürworter wohl blasphemische Zustände. Ich frage euch Befürworter: Wie erklärt ihr die Legitimation des Friedfischscheins? Denn, Friedfisch ist auch Fisch!!!
Aber dafür werdet ihr genausowenig eine explizite Erklärung haben, wie auf die Erklärung, auf welche Tomasz wohl ewig warten wird.
Und ich frage euch: was denkt ihr über die Menschen, die in anderen Ländern in Ballungsgebieten fischen und das ohne Prüfung und ohne Lehrgang, wie ich es 20 Jahre getan habe. 
Würdet ihr denen ins Gesicht sagen, dass sie unwissende Vollidioten sind, die am Wasser nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich habe kein Problem damit das viele sagen die Prüfung soll bleiben, aber was mich gewaltig nervt sind die Argumente. Ich habe bisher nicht ein einziges gutes Argument gelesen was für die Prüfung spricht.....



es ist ja noch viel schlimmer: 
es gibt kein einziges gutes Argument was für die Prüfung spricht
es gibt kein einziges gutes Argument was gegen die Prüfung spricht

gut und schlecht sind kriterien, die sich an einem wertesystem ausrichten.
man muss diese hinterfragen, was steckt also hinter den argumenten für oder gegen die prüfung, was ist das ziel, das die einen und die anderen verfolgen?

hier müsste das thema eigentlich schon geschlossen werden, weil allgemein-politische themen im AB verboten sind.
ist nicht passiert, machen wir also weiter.

die position der prüfungsgegner beschreibt sich einerseits aus auch von befürwortern anerkannten unzulänglich- bzw. lächerlichkeiten der prüfungspraxis 
und andererseits und hauptsächlich aus den ständig fortschreitenden einschränkungen der jedermannsrechte zugunsten kleiner privilegierter interessengruppen.

die position der prüfungsbefürworter beschreibt sich hingegen einerseits als sorge um den zustand von fauna und flora und der abwehr skandalöser verhältnisse am wasser
und andererseits aus offen deklarierter egoistischer abwehr möglichst vieler angelinteressierter zur exklusiven sicherung bestehender angelmöglichkeiten.


kurz: die einen wollen weniger gängelung, die anderen weniger angelkonkurrenten.

argumente werden auf beiden seiten reichlich angeführt, allzuoft verloren im unwesentlichen mit exzessiver detailverliebtheit und eher verwirrungstiftend als hilfreich.
und leider auch noch nicht mal richtig gelesen respektive verstanden.

und so haut man sich, so mancher auch noch mal extra auf das AB.

dabei ist es doch ziemlich einfach: 
die einen wollen den ungehinderten zugang zum angeln für jeden der angeln will,
die anderen wollen nur qualifizierten den zugang zum angeln erlauben.

entsprechend werden die argumente gesetzt und entsprechend sind die gut oder schlecht.

dass das alles mit der realität am wasser nichts zu tun hat ist jedem klar: es gibt geprüfte schweine und ungeprüfte. 
mit dem bodensatz leben lernen, ohne der neigung zum totregulieren zu erliegen, ist die herausforderung.

hilfreicher wäre es, mehr in der kategorie anglerkollegen als angelkonkurrenten zu denken.

naja, und wer das als unerträgliche zumutung empfindet, der mag sich mit gleichgesinnten noch ein stück aus dem gemeingut landwasserluft herausschneiden - 
der möge sich aber auch bitte enthalten, andere mit prüfungshürden vom "seinem angelplatz" fernhalten zu wollen.

ich bin gegen die prüfung, weil ich für das jedermannsrecht bin, das wahrzunehmen ohnehin zu recht eine staatliche abgabe erfordert.
und ich bin für effektive kontrollen und harte sanktionen.

und ich wünsche mir, dass wir auch mal von nicht-deutschsprachigen ländern lernen.

am deutschen wesen ist bislang noch nichts genesen.


----------



## Carp-MV (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Sehr guter Beitrag Jose und volle Zustimmung meinerseits....


----------



## olaft64 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekenne mich dazu, den Begriff"Lulliangler" aufgebracht zu haben- als Ablehner des Zwangskurses und der Pruefungspflicht und zum Ausdruck des Gedanken der Ja-Stimmer. Leider kannst Du ihn keinem Befuerworter zuschreiben..

Sorry Olaf


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Also - auch als Befürworter der Prüfungspflicht denke ich sicher nicht (!!!), dass die geprüften Angler die "besseren" Angler sind.

- die Prüfung ändert nix an mangelnder Erziehung, wenn einer seinen Müll liegen lässt, dann isser ein Ferkel - mit oder ohne Prüfung!

- die Prüfung ändert auch nicht die Einstellung der Menschen zur Natur oder Kreatur.

Dies ist und war für mich nie ein Argument für die Prüfung!

*ABER:*

Ein *guter* Lehrgang kann einen Angler für manche Dinge "vorab" sensibilisieren und auch mal Denkanstöße geben, auf die man von alleine nunmal nicht soooo schnell - wenn überhaupt - kommt!(so war es bei mir zumindest - und auch die Möglichkeit, im Lehrgang vorab auftauchende Fragen stellen zu können fand´ ich persönlich in meinem freiwilligen Lehrgang damals super!).

Man nimmt den (geprüften!) "Vandalen" am Wasser einige ihrer Ausreden, wenn man einen theoretischen und praktischen "Mindeststandard" für alle erstmal zwangsweise sicherstellt und dann auch wirklich verlangen kann, *BEVOR* diese Angeln.

Dürfte jeder drauflosangeln, dann müsste man den Menschen deutlich mehr Fehlverhalten am Wasser alleine aus eventueller Unwissenheit zugestehen (im Rahmen des bloßen "learning by doing").

Jaja - Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe - weiß ich - aber - ich denke, ein wenig grundlegende Sachkunde zu verlangen, bevor man die Leute angeln läßt schadet auch nicht - das *kann* man durchaus mit einer Zwangsprüfung erreichen, gerne und idealerweise auch in verbesserter Form - aber - eben auch u.U. durch einige Stunden "Pflichtlehrgang", in denen die absoluten BASICS vermittelt werden - ja - auch sowas würde Geld kosten - aber - darin dann gleich wieder die "Geldmacherei" zu sehen, finde ich übertrieben!

Limitierung erfolgt schon hinreichend durch die Vereine, Pächtergemeinschaften, deren Beiträge, Aufnahmegebühren usw. - die *GRUNDBILDUNG* vorab ist für mich das eher tragende Argument *FÜR* die Prüfungspflicht!

Die Prüfung ist für mich nach wie vor eine Art "Ernsthaftigkeitshürde" für den Einstieg in die Angelei - diese Hürde wäre mir zu gering, wenn man den Schein einfach "mal eben" kaufen könnte!

So ist wenigstens sichergestellt, dass sich jemand *vor dem* Angeln *tatsächlich* mal zumindest mit dem Prüfungsrelevanten Kram beschäftigt hat - der unbestritten mal überarbeitet werden sollte!

Diese Ausreden a la "wusste ich nicht" nimmt man den Leuten, wenn man einen Mindestwissensstandard sichert (gerne auch durch eine deutlich verbesserte Prüfung!).

So ein 44 Seiten Faltblatt ist sicher auch ein ganz guter Ansatz - aber ich bin  kein Freund davon, mich *NUR* darauf zu verlassen, dass sich das auch  jeder *freiwillig* durchliest & auch versteht, was dort steht!

Würde dieses Faltblatt aber z.B. als "gelesen und verstanden" mit der Unterschrift des Neu-Anglers versehen & archiviert, dann wären ihm so einige Ausreden auch bereits genommen!

...denkbar - allerdings auch wieder mit einem gewissen "deutschen" Verwaltungsaufwand verbunden - und ich will da weiß Gott nix bürokratisieren - sehe aber eine Notwendigkeit, um den Leuten vorab *nachhaltig *klarzumachen, dass die Regeln auch einzuhalten sind!(nützt nur nix, wenn die Kontrollsysteme versagen - und das tun sie z.Zt. !!!...leider....vermutlich nur aufgrund der Kosten von "guten" und flächendeckenden Kontrollen!).

Ein Freund von häufigeren & strengeren Kontrollen bin ich ebenfalls - denn was nützt eine Prüfungspflicht, wenn wie bei mir in NRW am Rhein kaum jemand kontrolliert - ich selbst z.B. bin in diesem Jahr ca. 20 Nächte am Rhein gewesen und dabei kein einziges Mal kontrolliert worden - so wie in den letzten 7 oder 8 Jahren zuvor auch nicht!

Einmal kam ein Rentner und fragte mich freundlich, ob ich denn einen Angelschein besitze - ich erwiderte freundlich, dass ich einen (dabei) habe und fragte ihn, ob er denn Kontrolleur sei - da kam nichts mehr und wir redeten nur noch über den Fischbestand früher & heute - keine Ahnung, ob er bloß neugierig war, oder ob er seine Papiere nicht dabei hatte - aber das war quasi meine einzige "Rheinkontrolle", die ich jemals (!) erlebt habe....!

Ich kenne sogar geprüfte Angler, die sich ernsthaft fragen, ob sie künftig zum Angeln am Rhein in NRW überhaupt noch Rheinkarten kaufen sollen, da ohnehin nicht kontrolliert wird - finde ich auch Mist von den Kollegen - aber - die RFG als verantwortlicher Bewirtschafter scheint kein wirkliches Interesse an einem (zu teuren!) Kontrollsystem zu haben!?....dadurch kommen dann offenbar mittlerweile ansonsten gesetzestreue Angler auf solche komischen Ideen!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Angeln Spaß machen kann, wenn man ständig "Angst" vor einer theoretisch doch mal möglichen Kontrolle haben muss - naja - muss jeder selber wissen - aber - für mich wäre das nix!

An meiner Vereinstalsperre wird hingegen viel und oft kontrolliert - allerdings nur von Vereinsseite.

Dort sitzen nur Vereinsmitglieder, die sich auch gegenseitig kontrollieren dürfen - ggf. mal ein Vereinsmitglied mit einem Gastangler, den jeder von uns 5 x im Jahr mitnehmen kann (F-Schein wird vorab verlangt & ein Entgelt für die Gastkarte wird fällig!).

Dort läuft alles ganz gut & es ist selten, dass man mal "Anglermüll" (Madendosen etc. findet) - im Gegenteil - die meisten Kollegen halten es so wie ich und räumen den unrat der Badegäste mit weg - von offiziellen Vereinsevents wie z.B. dem "Umwelttag" mal abgesehen, an dem wir ringsrumlaufen & allen Müll aufsammeln.

Naja - ob pro oder contra Prüfungspflicht - es ist und bleibt einfach Ansichtssache!

Da ich das Wesen der Menschen kenne, möchte ich mich jedenfalls nicht auf eine rein freiwillige Lösung verlassen, bei der man *HOFFT*, dass jeder sich das nötige Wissen schon selbst aneignen wird. (-->ja, vielleicht bin ich ein misstrauischer Pessimist - aber ich habe persönlich vielleicht auch schon zuviel erlebt und mitansehen müssen, um noch naiv und immer wohlwollend an das Gute in allen Menschen glauben zu können!).

Ich möchte auch niemandem die Fähigkeit absprechen, sich selber "schlau" machen zu können, sondern ganz ohne Zwang wird es nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht schlicht bei vielen am Willen fehlen oder an der Einsicht zur Notwendigkeit einiger Sachen fehlen, sich vorab mit Dingen rund um´s Angeln zu beschäftigen, die *ICH* jedenfalls nach wie vor für relevant halte!!!

MfG,

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Da ich das Wesen der Menschen kenne, möchte ich mich



Du glaubst nur das Wesen der Menschen zu kennen!

Vielleicht für einen Jurist normal, dass er mehr schlechte als gute Menschen kennt aber deshalb auf alle schließen zu wollen ist dreist.


----------



## mmaier1 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du glaubst nur das Wesen der Menschen zu kennen!
> 
> Vielleicht für einen Jurist normal, dass er mehr schlechte als gute Menschen kennt aber deshalb auf alle schließen zu wollen ist dreist.


 
Warum sollte es dreist sein??  Der Mensch ist nun mal ein "Gewohnheitstier" und geht in der Regel den "Weg des geringesten Widerstandes" Also wird "der Mensch" nicht mehr machen, als unbedingt notwendig.... und somit hat Erni in meinen Augen vollkommen recht!


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du glaubst nur das Wesen der Menschen zu kennen!
> 
> Vielleicht für einen Jurist normal, dass er mehr schlechte als gute Menschen kennt aber deshalb auf alle schließen zu wollen ist dreist.



Zitier´ doch bitte den Rest des Satzes *im Kontext* auch gleich mit - sich nur Satzfragmente zu schnappen, die aus dem Kontext gerissen, bedenklich wirken könnten, ist ebenfalls kein guter Diskussionsstil...

Wie gesagt - das ist *meine MEINUNG* - im übrigen durchaus empirisch belegt!...und wie immer im Leben - *Ausnahmen* bestätigen auch dabei die *REGEL*! (aber Menschen wie z.B. Mutter Theresa sind leider in der Realität echt selten!!!)

Wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, dann schreib´ das auch - das ist Dein gutes Recht!



Der Mensch ist von Natur aus Egoist und sucht im Rahmen des noch vorhandenen "Struggle for Life" (s. Darwin) stets seinen eigenen Vorteil bzw. seine "Nische".

Deswegen bin ich gegen die reine Freiwilligkeit!

...wir könnten ja auch mal versuchen, dass staatliche Mißtrauen in Sachen Steuern abzuschaffen - soll doch jeder einfach das zahlen, was er meint, zahlen zu "müssen"....lol...was dabei wohl rauskäme?...und wieviel Sozialstaat dann noch machbar wäre...

Wäre toll - jeder kriegt ein Faltblatt, auf dem steht, wieviel er zu zahlen hat...total easy!

Sorry - manchmal geht´s einfach nicht ohne Zwang, *damit* ein vernünftiges Miteinander gut funktioniert!

Träumereien finde ich zwar gut - allerdings helfen sie praktisch oft nicht weiter!


E.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Jose schrieb:


> es ist ja noch viel schlimmer:
> es gibt kein einziges gutes Argument was für die Prüfung spricht
> es gibt kein einziges gutes Argument was gegen die Prüfung spricht
> 
> ...



Ein guter Beitrag.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich zum dritten mal mein Argument für eine Prüfung einbringen.

Mit einer prüfung hat mangegenüber den Tierschutzverbänden gute Gegenargumente.
Geprüfte Angler haben das theorethische Grundwissen um Fischen den möglichst geringsten Schaden zuzufügen.
Ein User hatte auch schon ein PDF zu einer dieser Tierschutzorganisationen verlinkt. Dort wird genau so argumentiert.  Auch werden dort die vielen Ausnahmeregelungen kritisiert.

Frage an die Funktionäre:

Ist dies für euch immer eine Argumentationshilfe gegenüber Tierschutzverbänden?
Geprüfte Angler wissen wie man Tiere tötet, den geringsten Schmerz zufügt etc..


----------



## Smanhu (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ernie1973

ich kann dir aus 20 Jahren Angelerfahrung in Frankreich sagen, dass ich in den ganzen Jahren keinen Neuangler getroffen habe, der sich daneben benommen hat. Das war eher umgekehrt. Die wollten keine Fehler machen und hatten die Erfahrenen gefragt. 
Was dort natürlich gemacht wird, sind schärfere Kontrollen und da ham die natürlich auch Angst und schaun 2x was sie machen. Im Zeitalter des Internets, dürfte es kein Problem sein, gewisse Dinge nachzulesen und dass irgendeiner (oder Horden von Menschen) von heute auf morgen ans Wasser rennen, obwohl er/sie sich nie wirklich fürs Angeln interessiert und interessiert hat/haben, kann ich mir nur schwer vostellen. Du gehst ja auch nicht von heut auf morgen reiten und kaufst dir irgendwie ne komplette Ausrüstung (ohne wirklich Ahnung davon zu haben), obwohl du Angst vor Pferden hast und das Reiten eigentlich langweilig und doof findest. 
Diese VERMUTUNGEN, Horden von unfähigen, ungeprüften Menschen würden die Gewässer stürmen, würde es die Prüfung nicht geben, kann ich mit so vielen Jahren gegenteiliger Erfahrung, eindeutig verneinen. Auch in Brandenburg und MV scheint es ja vorbildlich abzulaufen. Wäre dem nicht so, gäbe es dort keinen Friedfischschein mehr.


----------



## mmaier1 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein guter Beitrag.
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich zum dritten mal mein Argument für eine Prüfung einbringen.
> 
> Mit einer prüfung hat mangegenüber den Tierschutzverbänden gute Gegenargumente.
> ...


 

Danke :m:m:m


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - auch als Befürworter der Prüfungspflicht denke ich sicher nicht (!!!), dass die geprüften Angler die "besseren" Angler sind.
> 
> - die Prüfung ändert nix an mangelnder Erziehung, wenn einer seinen Müll liegen lässt, dann isser ein Ferkel - mit oder ohne Prüfung!
> 
> ...



Bedarf es dann nicht in vielen anderen Lebensabschnitten und Tätigkeite wie z.b. Fahrrad fahren, nicht ebenso diese "Denkanstösse"?

Führerschein für Fahrradfahrer?
Führerschein erst ab 21 weil man mit 18 Jahren auch nochunter dem Jugendschutzgesetz fällt?
Führerscheinprüfung alle 2 Jahre für jedermann?
Hundeführerschein?

Dein 44 Seiten Informationsblatt muss ich mir eh für jedes Gewässer durchlesen und inhallieren.
An jedem Bach, Fluss, Teich etc. gibt es andere Bestimmungen.

Ausreden: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Die Ausreden interessieren dem Kontrolleur nicht bzw. sollten es nicht. selbst mit der Unterschrift auf solch einem Papier wird es die Ausreden geben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - das ist *meine MEINUNG* - im übrigen durchaus empirisch belegt!...und wie immer im Leben - *Ausnahmen* bestätigen auch dabei die *REGEL*! (aber Menschen wie z.B. Mutter Theresa sind leider in der Realität echt selten!!!)




Hier im Osten ist es umgekehrt!

Liegt wohl daran, dass wir noch nicht so lange Kapitalismus haben.|kopfkrat:m

Der Rest ist natürlich wie immer entweder ab vom Thema oder blabla...und keine Antwort wert.#d


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Danke :m:m:m



Bitte, auch wenn ich Gegner einer Prüfung bin.

Dies wäre für mich aber der einzige nachvollziehbare Grund für eine Prüfungspflicht.
Alle anderen Argumente sind nach meiner meinung nur Ausreden.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Smanhu schrieb:


> @ernie1973
> 
> ich kann dir aus 20 Jahren Angelerfahrung in Frankreich sagen, dass ich in den ganzen Jahren keinen Neuangler getroffen habe, der sich daneben benommen hat. Das war eher umgekehrt. Die wollten keine Fehler machen und hatten die Erfahrenen gefragt.
> Was dort natürlich gemacht wird, sind schärfere Kontrollen und da ham die natürlich auch Angst und schaun 2x was sie machen. Im Zeitalter des Internets, dürfte es kein Problem sein, gewisse Dinge nachzulesen und dass irgendeiner (oder Horden ??? von Menschen) von heute auf morgen ans Wasser rennen, obwohl er/sie sich nie wirklich fürs Angeln interessiert und interessiert hat/haben, kann ich mir nur schwer vostellen. Du gehst ja auch nicht von heut auf morgen reiten und kaufst dir irgendwie ne komplette Ausrüstung (ohne wirklich Ahnung davon zu haben), obwohl du Angst vor Pferden hast und das Reiten eigentlich langweilig und doof findest.
> Diese VERMUTUNGEN, Horden von unfähigen, ungeprüften Menschen würden die Gewässer stürmen, würde es die Prüfung nicht geben, kann ich mit so vielen Jahren gegenteiliger Erfahrung, eindeutig verneinen. Auch in Brandenburg und MV scheint es ja vorbildlich abzulaufen. Wäre dem nicht so, gäbe es dort keinen Friedfischschein mehr.



Liest Du meine Beiträge auch, bevor Du sie kommentierst???#c

Dann lies doch bitte nochmal nach, denn die "Horden" habe ich als mögliches Argument gerade eben ausdrücklich in meiner Argumentation ausgeschlossen!!! (s. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3742929&postcount=434)!

...oder beherrscht Du auch dieses hier sehr weitverbreitete "Talent", einfach *nur* zu lesen, was Dir gefällt und unbequeme Gegenargumente einfach zu ignorieren?



Wer lesen kann........|supergri#h

E.

PS:

Nach ca. 36 Jahren Anglererfahrung in Deutschland sehe ich es halt´ etwas anders!


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

sharpo für mich ist das kein grund.
warum sollen ausgerechnet die angler sich diesbezüglich weiter einschränken als es in den aktuellen gesetzen gefordert ist.
jeder darf seine hühner, kaninchen schlachten und und und.
jeder darf fische im aquarium halten etc.
warum müssen wir als angler uns also mit so ner prüfung, welche auch diesbezüglich nichts bringt, angeblich rechtfertigen?

antonio


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bitte, auch wenn ich Gegner einer Prüfung bin.
> 
> Dies wäre für mich aber der einzige nachvollziehbare Grund für eine Prüfungspflicht.
> Alle anderen Argumente sind nach meiner meinung nur Ausreden.



dem stimme ich zu, auch wenn ich das als eine art von selbstzensur sehe.


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Liest Du meine Beiträge auch, bevor Du sie kommentierst???#c
> 
> 
> ...oder beherrscht Du auch dieses hier sehr weitverbreitete "Talent", einfach *nur* zu lesen, was Dir gefällt und unbequeme Gegenargumente einfach zu ignorieren?
> ...



So ist es leider - mit manchen kann man hier vernünftig diskutieren - mit anderen nicht. jegliche Argumentation zwecklos. Man muss sich damit abfinden. Greifende Argumente werden unberücksichtigt gelassen oder "übersehen" - es wird sich an den Standardsachen hochgezogen. Mach dir kein Hoffnung, das ganze hat schon viele Thema zunichte gemacht... Schade wie ich finde!


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> sharpo für mich ist das kein grund.
> warum sollen ausgerechnet die angler sich diesbezüglich weiter einschränken als es in den aktuellen gesetzen gefordert ist.
> jeder darf seine hühner, kaninchen schlachten und und und.
> jeder darf fische im aquarium halten etc.
> ...



Weil nunmal der Angler ziemlich weit oben in der Nogo- Liste der Tierschutzverbände steht oder stand.
Weil der Angler sich immer wieder vor Verbänden und auch Politikern rechtfertigen muss.


----------



## gaerbsch (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Führerscheinprüfung Ja?/Nein? 
Bootsschein Ja?/Nein?

Ich halte die Prüfung für angemessen, wenn einem die richtigen Inhalte vermitelt werden. Und das müsen Sie, immerhin bewegt man sich in der Natur und hat Kontakt zu Lebewesen.
Wenn ich mir aber die Prüfung in manchen Bundesländern so anschaue dann kann man sich die auch sparen...


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> (aber Menschen wie z.B. Mutter Theresa sind leider in der Realität echt selten!!!)



Tjo, da scheiden sich bekanntlich die Geister - es kommt doch 1. immer auf die Sichtweise an und 2. darauf wie stark man denn sucht.
Wenn man denn negative Sachen sehen will, so sieht man sie auch - um dein Beispiel aufzunehmen finde ich ihren Spruch in ihrer Rede zur Nobelpreisverleihung "Der schlimmste Feind des Friedens ist die Abtreibung." heuchlerisch und falsch - und natürlich nicht des Friedensnobelpreises wert.

Gleiches gilt am Wasser - wenn man die Horden an naturzerstrenden Raubanglern sehen will, dann findet man die auch  Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine getroffen. Eine Menge Leute die mir absolut unsympathisch sind - JA!! Eine Menge Leute die ihren Müll hinterlassen - JA!! Fische die nicht sachgerecht behandelt wurden - JA!!
Eventuell liegt das mit meiner Einstellung zusammen den Menschen doch noch in irgend einer Weise guten Willen oder Unwissen zu unterstellen


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bedarf es dann nicht in vielen anderen Lebensabschnitten und Tätigkeite wie z.b. Fahrrad fahren, nicht ebenso diese "Denkanstösse"?
> 
> Führerschein für Fahrradfahrer?
> Führerschein erst ab 21 weil man mit 18 Jahren auch nochunter dem Jugendschutzgesetz fällt?
> ...



Jetzt wird´s aber konfus & wild & auch falsch:

Wo lebst Du denn bitte?--> Woher beziehst Du so falsche Infos??? -->
 hier die Realität---> :

- mit 18 fällt *keiner* (aber so richtig gar keiner-->also NIEMAND !!!) mehr unter´s Jugendschutzgesetz (§ 1 I Nr. 2 JugSchG) - richtig ist, dass bis 21 *Jugendstrafrecht *auch für Heranwachsende (18-21) angewendet werden *KANN*, was aber ein komplett anderes Paar Schuhe ist!

- an einer Helmpflicht für Radfahrer überlegt man schon ernsthaft.

- den Führerschein mit 17 gibt es schon - also - gegenteilige Tendenz, OBWOHL Fahranfänger statistisch nachgewiesen %-ual die meisten Unfälle verursachen.

- ab einem gewissen Alter überlegt man auch (meiner Ansicht nach zu Recht!) an einer wiederkehrenden Fahr*tauglichkeits*prüfung für Senioren!(da geht´s aber eher um die körperliche Eignung)

- einen "Hundeführerschein" gibt es quasi auch - je nach Landeshundegesetz & städt. Regelung - Hunde bestimmter Rassen dürfen oft nur mit entsprechendem Pflicht-Sachkundenachweis & Test und "Prüfung" des Hundes/ Wesenstest (kostet Geld!) gehalten werden & kosten MEHR Hundesteuer! (=Listenhunde - im Volksmund oft "Kampfhunde" genannt)  - auch Hunde ab einer bestimmten Größe / Gewicht dürfen meistenorts rassenunabhängig nur mit Sachkundenachweis des Halters & einer Pflicht-Tierhalterhaftpflichtversicherung gehalten werden!

Hat alles nix mit dem Thema zu tun - aber - wenn Du es schon bringst, dann musste ich hier die Realität mal eben klarstellen & es ein wenig korrigieren!

Die Gründe für die einzelnen ZWÄNGE per Gesetz spare ich mir hier aber, weil´s OT ist - bei Fragen schreib mir bitte ne PN!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ein *guter* Lehrgang kann einen Angler für manche Dinge "vorab" sensibilisieren und auch mal Denkanstöße geben, auf die man von alleine nunmal nicht soooo schnell - wenn überhaupt - kommt!(so war es bei mir zumindest - und auch die Möglichkeit, im Lehrgang vorab auftauchende Fragen stellen zu können fand´ ich persönlich in meinem freiwilligen Lehrgang damals super!).
> 
> Man nimmt den (geprüften!) "Vandalen" am Wasser einige ihrer Ausreden, wenn man einen theoretischen und praktischen "Mindeststandard" für alle erstmal zwangsweise sicherstellt und dann auch wirklich verlangen kann, *BEVOR* diese Angeln.
> 
> ......................



Der Deutsche Bürger bewegt sich im hohen zweistelligen Millionenbereich völlig ungeprüft, ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse, ohne Merkblätter und ohne Vorbereitungskurse in Wald und Flur. Dabei sammelt er Pilze, bringt damit manchmal sich, Familie, Freunde und Verwandte in wirklich ernste gesundheitliche Probleme. Er pflückt sich einen Blumenstrauß, leider aus geschützten Blumen. Er feiert Partys in der Natur, im Wald, am Wasser, und lässt tonnenweise Müll zurück. Er scheucht brütende Vögel hoch, so dass die Gelege absterben. Er verschreckt das Wild, reißt Äste ab, tritt seltene Pflanzen um.

"Man nimmt den (geprüften!) "Vandalen" in der Natur einige ihrer Ausreden,  wenn man einen theoretischen und praktischen "Mindeststandard" für alle  erstmal zwangsweise sicherstellt und dann auch wirklich verlangen kann, *BEVOR* diese die Natur betreten."

Verlasse doch bitte einmal Deine festgefahrene, auf das Angeln bezogene Meinung und denke ein kleines bisschen weiter. Losgelöst von persönlichen oder speziellen Befindlichkeiten. Überleg doch mal, ob es unterm Strich nicht wesentlich sinnvoller ist, kleine Kollateralschäden in Kauf zu nehmen, wenn das Ergebnis insgesamt zu einer Verbesserung der allgemeinen Situation führt. Sicher langfristig und sicher nicht allumfassend, aber im Grunde ist da sder einzig gangbare Weg, will man nicht alle Menschen aus der Natur aussperren.

Wohin führt die Deutsche Prüfungs- und Regulierungswut denn letzten Endes ?

Das Grundübel ist nicht die mangelnde Kenntnis, sondern der fehlende Bezug zur Natur. Und den bekommt man durch Aus- und Wegsperren nicht behoben. Den bekommt man auch nicht durch eine wie auch immer geartete Prüfung beseitigt, im Gegenteil, die ist erst Recht der Freifahrtschein für Vandalen. Für geprüfte Vandalen. 
Ich bin geprüft, ich weiß jetzt alles, ich kann jetzt alles, ich darf jetzt alles. Ich muss gar nicht mehr wissen, muss mich nicht weiter mit der Materie beschäftigen, denn ich habe einen "Darf-Schein".


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Deutsche Bürger bewegt sich im hohen zweistelligen Millionenbereich völlig ungeprüft, ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse, ohne Merkblätter und ohne Vorbereitungskurse in Wald und Flur. Dabei sammelt er Pilze, bringt damit manchmal sich, Familie, Freunde und Verwandte in wirklich ernste gesundheitliche Probleme. Er pflückt sich einen Blumenstrauß, leider aus geschützten Blumen. Er feiert Partys in der Natur, im Wald, am Wasser, und lässt tonnenweise Müll zurück. Er scheucht brütende Vögel hoch, so dass die Gelege absterben. Er verschreckt das Wild, reißt Äste ab, tritt seltene Pflanzen um.
> 
> "Man nimmt den (geprüften!) "Vandalen" in der Natur einige ihrer Ausreden,  wenn man einen theoretischen und praktischen "Mindeststandard" für alle  erstmal zwangsweise sicherstellt und dann auch wirklich verlangen kann, *BEVOR* diese die Natur betreten."
> 
> ...



Also - argumentierst Du jetzt letztendlich schon mit den *schlimmen* Taten Ahnungsloser "Naturentfremdeter" Mitbürger gegen die Prüfungspflicht, damit´s beim Angeln dann auch noch mehr Ahnungslose (als es jetzt auch unbestritten schon *MIT* Prüfungspflicht!) gibt?

Sorry - aber diese Logik erschliesst sich mir nicht - und die von Dir angeführten "Taten" naturentfremdeter Menschen finde ich ebenfalls schlimm und traurig und möchte diese Verhaltensweisen *aus Unkenntnis* nicht auch noch beim Angeln fördern, *WENN* ich sie beispielsweise durch eine Prüfungspflicht zumindest signifikant mindern/bessern kann, indem ich den Leuten gewisse Basics vorab schonmal näherbringe & abprüfe, *bevor* sie losgelassen werden!).

Und - natürlich kann eine Prüfung nicht alle "schwarzen Schafe" rausfiltern - sie macht auch keinen zu einem "besseren" Angler oder Menschen - *aber* - *Fehler aus purer Unkenntnis KÖNNEN dadurch vermieden oder wenigstens gemindert werden!*

DAS reicht mir schon!

ernie


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird´s aber konfus & wild & auch falsch:
> 
> Wo lebst Du denn bitte?--> Woher beziehst Du so falsche Infos??? -->
> hier die Realität---> :
> ...




Es sollte nur ein oberflächlicher Anstupser gewesen sein.


----------



## Lazarus (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hier wird das Pferd eigentlich von hinten aufgezäumt.
Ständig werden Argumente *für *die Fischerprüfung verlangt. Das ist eigentlich unnötig, weil es die Prüfungspflicht nunmal gibt und diese auch von den meisten Anglern für richtig gehalten wird.

Was spricht denn nun eigentlich *gegen *die Prüfung?
Ich habe da bisher wenig überzeugendes gelesen. Dass es in anderen Ländern (noch) keine Prüfung gibt, ist ja wirklich kein Grund, sie bei uns nicht zu haben.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es sollte nur ein oberflächlicher Anstupser gewesen sein.



Habe ich auch so verstanden - aber - auch dafür sollte man schon Beispiele wählen, die nicht teilweise sogar grottenfalsch sind - denn sonst bringt´s in der Sache wohl NIX!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Hier wird das Pferd eigentlich von hinten aufgezäumt.
> Ständig werden Argumente *für *die Fischerprüfung verlangt. Das ist eigentlich unnötig, weil es die Prüfungspflicht nunmal gibt und diese auch von den meisten Anglern für richtig gehalten wird.
> 
> Was spricht denn nun eigentlich *gegen *die Prüfung?
> Ich habe da bisher wenig überzeugendes gelesen. Dass es in anderen Ländern (noch) keine Prüfung gibt, ist ja wirklich kein Grund, sie bei uns nicht zu haben.



Ein klarer und schöner Gedanke!

:m

Denn das oft angeführte "Naturrecht" des Menschen zum Angeln habe ich noch nirgendwo in unserer Rechtsordnung gefunden !?! (anders als z.B. in Skandinavien - da steht es teilweise sogar im Gesetz, als verbrieftes Jedermannsrecht!).

E.


----------



## mmaier1 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> also - argumentierst du jetzt letztendlich schon mit den *schlimmen* taten ahnungsloser "naturentfremdeter" mitbürger gegen die prüfungspflicht, damit´s beim angeln dann auch noch mehr ahnungslose (als es jetzt auch unbestritten schon *mit* prüfungspflicht!) gibt?
> 
> Sorry - aber diese logik erschliesst sich mir nicht - und die von dir angeführten "taten" naturentfremdeter menschen finde ich ebenfalls schlimm und traurig und möchte diese verhaltensweisen *aus unkenntnis* nicht auch noch beim angeln fördern, *wenn* ich sie beispielsweise durch eine prüfungspflicht zumindest signifikant mindern/bessern kann, indem ich den leuten gewisse basics vorab schonmal näherbringe & abprüfe, *bevor* sie losgelassen werden!).
> 
> ...


 


danke#6#6#6


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weil nunmal der Angler ziemlich weit oben in der Nogo- Liste der Tierschutzverbände steht oder stand.
> Weil der Angler sich immer wieder vor Verbänden und auch Politikern rechtfertigen muss.



wo steht das, keine von den anderen gruppen muß sich rechtfertigen nur die angler warum?
andere stehen auf deren liste ziemlich ganau so weit oben.
nur eben unsere "vertreter" kuschen oder haben vor denen gekuscht und immer klein bei gegeben. das ist doch der grund.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> wo steht das, keine von den anderen gruppen muß sich rechtfertigen nur die angler warum?
> andere stehen auf deren liste ziemlich ganau so weit oben.
> nur eben unsere "vertreter" kuschen oder haben vor denen gekuscht und immer klein bei gegeben. das ist doch der grund.
> 
> antonio



Es wurde stets gekuscht, weil wir leider keine guten Lobbyisten & "Vertreter" hatten (anders, als z.B. die Jäger und Reiter - die auch immer Gegenwind hatten und noch haben & trotzdem besser und GESCHLOSSENER!!! ihre Interessen durchsetzen konnten als die Angler!!!) und auch z.Zt. keine haben!

Da sollte sich was ändern - aber - nur weil die Prüfungspflicht auch aus der Feder dieser ansonsten miesen "Vertreter" der Anglerschaft stammt, muss sie nicht automatisch NUR schlecht sein!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hab dass persönliche rausgenommen, bevors ausartet .

Und zukünftig unterbleibt das persönliche auch bei ALLEN Diskutanten hier im Thread.


----------



## acker (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Moin,
Habe mir gestern Abend mal die Mühe gemacht und die aktuellen theoretischen Fragen zur Prüfung in NRW durchgesehen. 
Gut finde ich das dort keine Schnurstärken / Durchmesser mehr abgefragt werden sondern die Fragen sich auf die Tragkraft beziehen. 
Ansonsten , tja , nicht weiter Wild , mit etwas Eifer kann man da nach wie vor gut durchkommen .

Was mich ( als Vater ) etwas stört das man für seinen kleinen Krieger erst einen Jugendfischereischein ab 10 bekommt.
Da die kleinen eh nur unter "Aufsicht" eines Sportfischereischein Inhabers angeln dürfen könnte man da ruhig auf ein alter von 6 oder 8 runter gehen. 

Mein Sohn freut sich zumindest schon darauf das er im kommenden Jahr endlich mit seinen eigenen 2 Ruten angeln darf ...


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Es wurde stets gekuscht, weil wir leider keine guten Lobbyisten & "Vertreter" hatten (anders, als z.B. die Jäger und Reiter - die auch immer Gegenwind hatten und noch haben & trotzdem besser ihre Interessen durchsetzen konnten als die Angler!!!) und auch z.Zt. keine haben!
> 
> Da sollte sich was ändern - aber - nur weil die Prüfungspflicht auch aus der Feder dieser ansonsten miesen "Vertreter" der Anglerschaft stammt, muss sie nicht automatisch NUR schlecht sein!
> 
> Ernie



sie ist unnnötig.
ich sagte schon mal, hätte man die ganze energie, welche in diese prüfung/lehrgänge gesteckt wurde, in ein funktionierendes kontrollsystem gesteckt, sähe die sache anders aus.

antonio


----------



## olaft64 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> sie ist unnnötig.
> ich sagte schon mal, hätte man die ganze energie, welche in diese prüfung/lehrgänge gesteckt wurde, in ein funktionierendes kontrollsystem gesteckt, sähe die sache anders aus.
> 
> antonio


 
Vor allem: würde man das *Geld*, das mit diesen Lehrgängen und Prüfungen in der Vergangenheit eingenommen wurde, nur zur Hälfte in Kontrollen gesteckt haben, sähe es am Wasser leerer aus- die Umweltschweine und Abschlachter wären weg. Und Menschen wie Ernie (Du hast es ja ehrlich in Deinen Postings geschrieben) wären wieder etwas dichter am gewünschten, elitären Kreis 

Für die Prüfung spricht für mich einzig die Argumentation gegen PETA u.ä. Ansonsten sehe ich nur eine Regulierungsfunktion- darf nicht jeder angeln. Ausbildung und Wissen sollte modifiziert zu heute geschehen (worin wir ja mit den meisten Prüfungsbefürwortern einig sind).

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Doanaplantscha (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich habe für die Sportfischerprüfung gestimmt, weil ich diese gut finde um den angehenden Anglern einen gewissen ersten Bezug zum Angeln und vor allem zum Umgang mit Wassertieren und Gewässerschutz zu geben.
Wenn ich dies freistelle denke ich wird es noch viel mehr (faule) Zeitgenossen geben die sich nicht selbst darum kümmern wollen sich einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur anzueignen.
Wenn ich das Beispiel des Admin nehme. Es gibt Leute die am Wasser sitzen und nicht wissen wie man eine sinnvolle Montage herstellt. Diese sind in meinen Augen zu faul sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, sich beraten zu lassen oder sich in Büchern oder Internet darüber zu informieren. Diese werden sich dann erst Recht nicht um Gewässerschutz, Fischkrankheiten, Fischarten oder Schonmaße kümmern wollen und sich freiwillig darüber schlau machen.

Die Tatsache das Kurse und Lehrgänge zu Werbe- oder Verkaufsveranstaltungen mißbraucht werden finde ich auch nicht gut. Aber deswegen braucht man nicht die Prüfung bzw. die Lehrgänge abschaffen. Vielmehr sollte man sich über sinnvolle Inhalte kümmern.


----------



## smithie (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> sie ist unnnötig.
> ich sagte schon mal, hätte man die ganze energie, welche in diese prüfung/lehrgänge gesteckt wurde, in ein funktionierendes kontrollsystem gesteckt, sähe die sache anders aus.
> 
> antonio


Was haben denn die anderen europäischen Länder für Kontrollsysteme?
Wie funktioniert das dort?


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Ich habe für die Sportfischerprüfung gestimmt, weil ich diese gut finde um den angehenden Anglern einen gewissen ersten Bezug zum Angeln und vor allem zum Umgang mit Wassertieren und Gewässerschutz zu geben.
> Wenn ich dies freistelle denke ich wird es noch viel mehr (faule) Zeitgenossen geben die sich nicht selbst darum kümmern wollen sich einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur anzueignen.
> 
> diese gibt es eben auch mit prüfung.
> ...




antonio


----------



## olaft64 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

In Frankreich/ Elsass fahren zwei nette, ältere Herren in Fischerei-Aufsichts-Uniform in einem entsprechend gestalteten Jeep die Feldwege am Kanal ab und kontrollieren Deinen Schein, wenn Du da angelst. Plus manchmal die Gendamerie. Und ja, obwohl ich erst seit Mitte August rüberfahre, habe ich es selbst erlebt.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> Was haben denn die anderen europäischen Länder für Kontrollsysteme?
> Wie funktioniert das dort?



mal ein beispiel aus ungarn
kontrolle jeden tag minimum 3 kontrolleuere beim kontrollgang teilweise mit schäferhund.
alles sehr freundlich aber eben bestimmt.
die rechte der kontrolleure dürften dort auch weitreichender sein als hier.
über die kontrollen in holland wurde hier ja auch einiges geschrieben.

im endeffekt sollte es daraufhin hinauslaufen, daß die kontrolleure entsprechend ausgebildet sind, entsprechende rechte haben und die kontrolldichte hoch ist, sowie strafen die auch weh tun.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> sie ist unnnötig.
> ich sagte schon mal, hätte man die ganze energie, welche in diese prüfung/lehrgänge gesteckt wurde, in ein funktionierendes kontrollsystem gesteckt, sähe die sache anders aus.
> 
> antonio




Das ist eins der Probleme!

Gut zu sehen an meinen Freunden von der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft (RFG) hier in NRW am Rhein!

Gute Kontrollen jucken die (als Bewirtschafter) anscheinend nicht wirklich, weil sie zu teuer wären!

Betrag "X" kommt durch Rheinkartenverkäufe rein - Betrag "Y" wäre nötig, um ein vernünftiges Kontrollsystem zu gewährleisten - angesichts des offenbar angenommenen "Schadens" seitens der RFG (und nur die ist letztlich Geschädigte!) hat man sich offenbar entschieden, dass Kontrollen keinen Sinn machen!

Soll ich mich nun über die vielen Schwarzangler aufregen?

Nö - das ist eine Sorge, für die, die es was angeht - nämlich die RFG - und die scheint es nicht zu kümmern!

Ich denke nun auch nicht, dass mir als Karteninhaber durch die Schwarzangler am großen Rheinstrom deutliche Nachteile entstehen - oder diese mir merklich "die Fische wegfangen" - aber - irgendwie komme ich mir blöd vor, wenn ich brav meine Karte kaufe und oftmals der einzige auf mehreren KM bin, der ne Karte hat - und das ohne zu fragen, ob die Erlaubnisscheinlosen denn nun geprüfte oder ungeprüfte Angler sind!

ES KONTROLLIERT KEINER, WEIL´s FISKALISCH KEINEN SINN ZU MACHEN SCHEINT!

Find´ ich falsch, ungerecht & "doof" - aber - ich bin nicht die RFG, sondern "nur" Angler, der sich an die Regeln hält´ und fein alle Papierchen dabei hat - und die RFG entscheidet das!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> mal ein beispiel aus ungarn
> kontrolle jeden tag minimum 3 kontrolleuere beim kontrollgang teilweise mit schäferhund.
> alles sehr freundlich aber eben bestimmt.
> die rechte der kontrolleure dürften dort auch weitreichender sein als hier.
> ...



s.o. mein RFG - Posting - es scheint fiskalisch oftmals keinen Sinn zu machen!...sonst würde sich was ändern!!!


----------



## Doanaplantscha (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> diese gibt es eben auch mit prüfung.
> und diese sind eben auch nicht weniger geworden mit prüfung.
> und funktionierende kontrollen sind doch ein "zwangsmittel" wenn bestimmte leute eben nicht wollen.



Ich denke das diese dann ohne Prüfung mehr werden. Deshalb halte ich es für sinnvoll angehende Angler zu schulen weil es eben freiwillig zu wenige gibt die das tun.

...und ungarische Verhältnisse wünsche ich mir hierzulande nicht. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

das ist soweit erst mal richtig ernie.
der genossenschaft entseht eben erst mal kein schaden,oder entsprechender schaden durch schwarzangler, so daß sie interesse an kontrollen haben.
man kann aber interesse "wecken", in dem zum beispiel die pacht an entsprechende bedingungen geknüpft wird.
und es geht ja nicht nur um schwarzangler.

antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Ich denke das diese dann ohne Prüfung mehr werden. Deshalb halte ich es für sinnvoll angehende Angler zu schulen weil es eben freiwillig zu wenige gibt die das tun.



es werden nicht mehr, was schon von behörden aus bl mit scheinen ohne prüfungspflicht bestätigt wurde.
und noch mal wenn die prüfung etwas ändern würde, hätten wir nicht so viele probleme am wasser.

antonio


----------



## Doanaplantscha (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Das liegt aber dann an den mangelhaften Kontrollen. Denn wenn ich die Prüfung weglasse und die Kontrollen genauso handhabe wie bisher ändert sich ebenso wenig.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> es werden nicht mehr, was schon von behörden aus bl mit scheinen ohne prüfungspflicht bestätigt wurde.
> und noch mal wenn die prüfung etwas ändern würde, hätten wir nicht so viele probleme am wasser.
> 
> antonio



Wir wissen doch garnicht, wie es ohne Prüfung aussähe. Wir sehen hier aber ganz klar eine überwiegende Meinung "pro". Man sieht ausserdem, wie es immer wieder durch viel Geschrei dazu kommt, dass man einen völlig falschen Eindruck von der tatsächlichen "herrschende Meinung" bekommt.
Petri


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch garnicht, wie es ohne Prüfung aussähe. Wir sehen hier aber ganz klar eine überwiegende Meinung "pro". Man sieht ausserdem, wie es immer wieder durch viel Geschrei dazu kommt, dass man einen völlig falschen Eindruck von der tatsächlichen "herrschende Meinung" bekommt.
> Petri



doch wissen wir, die prüfung gibt es ja nicht seit ewigen zeiten.
was ist den die tatsächlich herrschende meinung, die meinung von wem?
wie gesagt aus der umfrage kann man die tatsächlich herrschende meinung nicht ableiten.

antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Das liegt aber dann an den mangelhaften Kontrollen. Denn wenn ich die Prüfung weglasse und die Kontrollen genauso handhabe wie bisher ändert sich ebenso wenig.



und wenn ich die prüfung beibehalte und an den kontrollen nichts ändere, ändert sich auch nix.
deswegen ja die forderung nach besseren kontrollen.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich verstehe auch die Notwendigkeit auch nicht, laut nach Änderungen zu schreien, *WENN* (das wissen wir natürlich nur aufgrund dieser kleinen Umfrage nicht sicher!) die Mehrheit der aktuellen Anglerschaft die Prüfung doch auch möglicherweise weiterhin will.

Selbst die besten denkbaren Vertreter der Anglerschaft würden diesem mehrheitlichen Wunsch (so er denn vorliegt!?) aus der (geprüften) Anglerschaft vermutlich Rechnung tragen und *NICHT* auf eine diesbezügliche Änderung der Landesfischereigesetze hinarbeiten - warum auch, wenn die Mehrheit der Angler doch die Prüfungspflicht anscheinend weiterhin möchte?

Hier wurde und wird viel geschimpft, auf "Anglervertreter", die handeln/handelten, ohne die *wahren* Wünsche der Angler zu berücksichtigen, oder gar gegen die Anglerinteressen handelten - warum sollten denn andere und "gute" Vertreter in diesem Punkt den Willen der Anglerschaft nun *KÜNFTI*G ignorieren?

Weil eine Minderheit das für richtig hält?...wohl kaum!

Natürlich müsste man dafür erstmal den mehrheitlichen "Willen" der Anglerschaft wirklich feststellen - was aber machbar wäre - eine gewisse Tendenz kann man aber an dieser Umfrage sicher ablesen!

Um für sich beanspruchen zu können, die "wahren" Anglerinteressen zu kennen, dafür müsste man wohl erstmal *ALLE* fragen - sonst kann das bis dahin *niemand*für sich beanspruchen, der *noch NICHT jeden* gefragt hat!!!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

richtig ernie *anscheinend*, wobei ich mir da nicht so sicher bin.
umfragen kann man eben so oder so gestalten, was sich dann auch in den ergebnissen wiederspiegelt.

antonio


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> warum auch, wenn die Mehrheit der Angler doch die Prüfungspflicht anscheinend weiterhin möchte?


Ja, absolut richtig. Anglervertreter können so argumentieren. 
Politiker aber nicht. Denn die Prüfungspflicht betrifft "Nicht-Angler".

Vielerorts hat man das auf Seiten der Politik bereits erkannt. 
Das was in jüngster Vergangenheit in Thüringen, Brandenburg, Schleswig-Holsten, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt auf den Weg gebracht wurde zeigt klar die Richtung an, in welche es gehen wird.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, absolut richtig. Anglervertreter können so argumentieren.
> 
> sollten sie aber nicht, wenn sie neue mitglieder gewinnen wollen, bzw auch mehr rückhalt aus der ganzen bevölkerung bekommen wollen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch garnicht, wie es ohne Prüfung aussähe. Wir sehen hier aber ganz klar eine überwiegende Meinung "pro". Man sieht ausserdem, wie es immer wieder durch viel Geschrei dazu kommt, dass man einen völlig falschen Eindruck von der tatsächlichen "herrschende Meinung" bekommt.
> Petri



Natürlich wissen wir das. Wir wissen es aus den Jahrzehnten vor Einführung der Sportfischerprüfung, und wir wissen das aus den Erfahrungen in den neuen Bundesländern vor dem Mauerfall. 

Früher war nicht schlchter, heute ist nichts besser. Im Gegenteil.

Und wir sehen hier eine 2/3 Mehrheit von überwiegend bereits "geprüften" Anglern. Viel erstaunlicher ist die 1/3 Minderheit dagegen, die ja auch die Prüfung absolviert haben.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> sollten sie aber nicht, wenn sie neue mitglieder gewinnen wollen, bzw auch mehr rückhalt aus der ganzen bevölkerung bekommen wollen.



Ja, dass das irgendwie von sehr wenig Weitsicht zeugt ist klar.
Da bin ich zu 100% bei dir.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, absolut richtig. Anglervertreter können so argumentieren.
> Politiker aber nicht. Denn die Prüfungspflicht betrifft "Nicht-Angler".
> 
> Vielerorts hat man das auf Seiten der Politik bereits erkannt.
> Das was in jüngster Vergangenheit in Thüringen, Brandenburg, Schleswig-Holsten, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt auf den Weg gebracht wurde zeigt klar die Richtung an, in welche es gehen wird.



Das Ergänzt meine Meinung. Hier stimmen Leute über eine Regelung ab, die sie selbst gar nicht mehr betrifft.
Um so erstaunlicher, dass 1/3 trotzdem gegen die Prüfung ist.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, absolut richtig. Anglervertreter können so argumentieren.
> Politiker aber nicht. Denn die Prüfungspflicht betrifft "Nicht-Angler".
> 
> Vielerorts hat man das auf Seiten der Politik bereits erkannt.
> Das was in jüngster Vergangenheit in Thüringen, Brandenburg, Schleswig-Holsten, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt auf den Weg gebracht wurde zeigt klar die Richtung an, in welche es gehen wird.



Möglicherweise ist das so!

Da wo über gelockerte Bedingungen Wirtschaftsförderung in strukturschwachen Gebieten betrieben wird, da sehe ich allerdings überwiegend fiskalische Gründe als ausschlaggebend für die Lockerungen an - also - Kohle wird als wichtiger erachtet, weswegen man diese Ausnahmen teilweise geschaffen hat!

Mit tiefer Einsicht der Gesetzgeber hat das - wenn überhaupt - nur mittelbar zu tun - primär geht s da um die Kohle der Touris & die "Lockwirkung" dieser Regelungen!

Vielleicht gibt es auch bleibende "Ost-West"-Unterschiede - evtl. auch "Nord-Süd" Unterschiede - aber - das wird sicherlich AUCH einhergehen mit der Entwicklung, die "unsere" verbandsseitige Anglervertretung nehmen wird.

Wie gesagt - ich sehe da kein "Horrorszenario" kommen, wenn die Prüfungspflicht wegfällt, aber mir gefällt ein sichergesteeltes "Anfangsgrundwissen" trotzdem als Gedanke immernoch viel besser, als die Leute einfach so mal drauflosangeln zu lassen!

Die Zeit wird´s zeigen!



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## weserwaller (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um so erstaunlicher, dass 1/3 trotzdem gegen die Prüfung ist.



Bestimmt der Drittel die 3 oder 4 Anläufe benötigt haben


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Bestimmt der Drittel die 3 oder 4 Anläufe benötigt haben




Wer?|supergri


----------



## mmaier1 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich wissen wir das. Wir wissen es aus den Jahrzehnten vor Einführung der Sportfischerprüfung, und wir wissen das aus den Erfahrungen in den neuen Bundesländern vor dem Mauerfall.
> 
> Früher war nicht schlchter, heute ist nichts besser. Im Gegenteil.
> 
> Und wir sehen hier eine 2/3 Mehrheit von überwiegend bereits "geprüften" Anglern. *Viel erstaunlicher ist die 1/3 Minderheit dagegen, die ja auch die Prüfung absolviert haben.*


 

Das steht bitte wo nochmal?? Aus dem Abstimmungsergebnis ist dies nicht ersichtlich und nur reine Interpretation#c


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch garnicht, wie es ohne Prüfung aussähe. Wir sehen hier aber ganz klar eine überwiegende Meinung "pro". Man sieht ausserdem, wie es immer wieder durch viel Geschrei dazu kommt, dass man einen völlig falschen Eindruck von der tatsächlichen "herrschende Meinung" bekommt.
> Petri




Eben doch!
Ausnahmeregelungen, Touristenscheine..


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist das so!
> 
> Da wo über gelockerte Bedingungen Wirtschaftsförderung in strukturschwachen Gebieten betrieben wird, da sehe ich allerdings überwiegend fiskalische Gründe als ausschlaggebend für die Lockerungen an - also - Kohle wird als wichtiger erachtet, weswegen man diese Ausnahmen teilweise geschaffen hat!
> 
> ...



klar hat die auch finanzielle gründe, nur eben nicht pauschal.

thüringen zum beispiel ist kein angeltourismusland.
ebenso ist es per gesetz (und nicht erst seit kurzem) in nds nicht nötig eine prüfung zu machen.
die einschränkungen bezüglich prüfung zum angeln kommt dort vom verband und den angeschlossenen vereinen.
also eine völlig unnötige selbstzensur.
und was spricht gegen eine tourismusförderung, die noch nicht einmal steuergelder kostet?
warum kommen solche vorschläge nicht verstärkt von den verbänden?
sie würden sich weitere bevölkerungs gruppen zu befürwortern machen gegen die sogenannten tierschützer.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Das steht bitte wo nochmal?? Aus dem Abstimmungsergebnis ist dies nicht ersichtlich und nur reine Interpretation#c




Nicht mehr als alle anderen Ableitungen auch!

Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass reichlich geprüfte Leute gegen die Prüfung gestimmt haben.
Alle von denen die ich davon kenne(und das sind gar nicht so wenige) besitzen ausnahmslos einen Fischereischein und sind selbst nicht davon betroffen aber haben trotzdem dagegen gestimmt.


----------



## weserwaller (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich habe ja ebenfalls für eine Prüfung gestimmt, wenn auch nicht in der jetztigen Form. 

Warum? 

Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ein vernünftiger Umgang mit Natur und Tier schon vermittelt werden sollte, was die die Prüfung in der aktuellen Form allerdings nicht tut. 

Ansätze wären z.B. eine Praxisjahr evtl. mit Stepelkarte in dem potenzielle Fischereischeinerwerber nachweisen müssen eine vorgeschriebene Stundenzahl unter Fachaufsicht abgeleistet zu haben. 

Die volle Stempelkarte, könnte nun nach abgeleisteter Stundenzahl in einenen vollwertigen Fischereischein gewandelt werden und gilt zugleich als Prüfungsnachweis.

Vorallem aber würden die Vereine so tatsächlich der Gemeinschft durch praxisorentierter Ausbildung nutzen, denn keiner soll hier für für Umsonst arbeiten, Kosten für das betreute Fischen könnten in Höhe einer Gastkartengebühr anfallen.


----------



## mmaier1 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *mmaier1*
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mag sein....., dann sollte man es in der Aussage aber auch als VERMUTUNG kennzeichnen und nicht als Tatsache in den Raum stellen.....|rolleyes


----------



## Smanhu (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Liest Du meine Beiträge auch, bevor Du sie kommentierst???#c
> 
> Dann lies doch bitte nochmal nach, denn die "Horden" habe ich als mögliches Argument gerade eben ausdrücklich in meiner Argumentation ausgeschlossen!!! (s. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3742929&postcount=434)!
> 
> ...


 

@ernie1973

Sorry, hab das in der Eile etwas falsch strukturiert "Horden" war nicht auf deine Beiträge bezogen (die ich schon durchgelesen habe!) 

Aber:
Nach 36 Jahren Anglererfahrung in Deutschland hast du bisher nie die Situation erlebt, ausschließlich und jahrelang unter Nichtgeprüften zu fischen. Meines Wissens nach musste die Prüfung auch schon vor 36 Jahren abgelegt werden. Daher meine Frage, die ich absolut nicht provokant meine: Welche Erfahrung hast du da gemacht?? 


@Aalredl

ich wüsste nicht, dass ich ernie1973 in irgendeiner Form indiskutabel angegriffen hätte. 
Allgemein: Das ich mich, der 20 Jahre ohne Lehrgang und ohne Prüfung auf der französischen Rheinseite "anständig" gefischt hat, von so manchen hier angegriffen fühle (nicht auf Ernie bezogen!), die behaupten, dass man das ungeprüfte Pack nicht ans Wasser lassen soll, kannst vielleicht auch du nachvollziehen!:g


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ich habe ja ebenfalls für eine Prüfung gestimmt, wenn auch nicht in der jetztigen Form.
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...



dies wird aber in der praxis nicht realisierbar sein.
willst du jetzt bezahlte ausbilder an jedes gewässer stellen?
wie soll das funktionieren?
was ist mit denen die in keinen verein wollen, willst du nen vereinszwang einführen?

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ich habe ja ebenfalls für eine Prüfung gestimmt, wenn auch nicht in der jetztigen Form.
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...




Ich finde leider die Stelle nicht, aber ich habe schonmal die Idee gehabt, einen Angelschein "auf Probe" herauszubringen, bei dem man dann im ersten Jahr nur in Begleitung angeln darf und mindestens "x-Mal" unter Aufsicht eines erfahrenen Angler´s gangelt haben muss, bevor man alleine loszieht!

Da gab´s dann Gegenwind, weil natürlich nicht jeder einen erfahrenen Angler kennt, der sich seiner dann auch noch annimmt!

ABER:

Sowas wäre auch für mich ein toller und machbarer Weg - hier wird nur noch "schwarz/weiss" gemalt - pro oder eben contra - dabei könnte die Wahrheit bzw. die Ideallösung irgendwo dazwischen liegen!

Das wird oft vergessen, was ich schade finde!

Man könnte die Vereine in die Pflicht nehmen - zumindest mal die "EV´s", die steuerlich als gemeinnützig anerkannt sind - dann wären sie es auch mal!

Das alles würde natürlich nur dann klappen, wenn man die Rechtslage entsprechend ändert - aber - ein Bundesland alleine könnte da auch mal Vorreiter sein & wenn´s gut läuft, dann kann jedes Land selber entscheiden, wie es dabei weiter vorgeht!

Reformwille müsste aber erstmal da sein - Tendenzen gibt es ja - also warten wir es ab!

Mir geht´s *WIRKLICH* um ein anglerisches Grundwissen, dass man mit Sicherheit nirgendwo besser lernen kann, als (unter fachkundiger "ZWANGS-Aufsicht"!) am Wasser!

Also - denkt doch mal kreativ mit und überdenkt auch mal den oft zementierten eigenen Standpunkt!

Die "Angeln-auf-Probe" - Idee von mir ist mehrere JAHRE alt - und wurde noch nirgendwo mal ernsthaft aufgegriffen - und dies ist sicherlich auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, sondern nur *ein* möglicher Weg, wie es *GEHEN KÖNNTE*, wenn man denn versucht, mal einen KONSENS zu finden, anstatt nur die eigene Sichtweise durchzuprügeln!


Ernie


----------



## weserwaller (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> dies wird aber in der praxis nicht realisierbar sein.
> willst du jetzt bezahlte ausbilder an jedes gewässer stellen?



Man gut das die Vereine keine Geminschaftsfischen veranstalten, wäre doch schön wenn die wirklich einem gemeinschaftlichen Nutzen dienen würden, nämlich dem der Ausbildung und nicht nur der Erfassung der Fangmenge wie Fangewichte zur Bestandskontrolle #d


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Smanhu schrieb:


> @ernie1973
> 
> Sorry, hab das in der Eile etwas falsch strukturiert "Horden" war nicht auf deine Beiträge bezogen (die ich schon durchgelesen habe!)
> 
> ...



Naja - am Forellenteich und am Rhein habe ich leider schon öfters unter "Nichtgeprüften" geangelt - und auch oft den Kopf geschüttelt - manches Mal auch Dinge erklärt, oder einem Kollegen seinen Fisch betäubt und getötet, weil er diesen einfach lebend in eine tüte warf - erst hat er böse geguckt - beim nä. Fisch hat er es mir nachgemacht.

Am Rhein kam schonmal einer, sorry - soll kein rassistischer Vorwurf sein - aber der nicht gut deutsch konnte & hielt mir einen ca. 25´ er Zander unter die Nase mit dem Beisatz "schönes Barsch" - klar gingen da meine Nackenhaare hoch - aber auch dem habe ich erklärt, dass es ein Zander sei, den er erst ab 40 cm überhaupt mitnehmen darf, dass es sowas wie schonzeiten gibt  & das es richtig ärger geben kann, wenn er mini-zander abschlägt - ich hatte zumindest den eindruck, dass er verstanden hatte, was ich ihm sagen wollte - zumindest habe ich mich bemüht!...ob er einen schein hatte - oder nicht - das habe ich nicht gefragt - ich habe mir meinen teil gedacht.....nach kurzer überlegung habe ich mich dagegen entschieden, die kontrollorgane anzurufen und habe mir gedacht - was soll´s !....wenn es die rfg nicht juckt, warum soll ich mir hier jetzt einen feind für´s leben machen?...meine entscheidung - kann jeder anders handhaben - ich habe ihn angeln lassen - weil ich kein kontrolleur sondern angler bin!...vielleicht hat er meine worte ja berherzigt...ich weiss es nicht....


ich habe auch schon in so einigen ländern mit "ungeprüften" geangelt - und auch vor ort viel von denen gelernt, aber auch viele dinge gesehen, die ich hier in deutschland nicht sehen wollen würde!

PS

angegriffen fühlte ich mich von dir nicht! - hatte mich nur gewundert, weil die "horden" für mich kein argument sind, da die limitierung auch anders klappen wird!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

klar wird es viele lösungsansätze geben.
man müßte sich eben mal nen kopf machen.
und zementiert ist bei mir als beispiel nur , daß die prüfung weg soll, weil sie keinen sinn macht.
wenn lehrgänge veranstaltungen etc, die angeboten werden wirklich gut sind, dann wird es auch interessenten geben, die wollen.
und für die die nicht wollen(sich an die regeln halten), bleibt eben praktisch nur ein effektives kontrollsystem.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich finde sowas wie die Angeln-auf-Probe-Idee oder eben die Idee mit dem Lehrgang (OHNE PRÜFUNG) wenigstens einen guten Kompromiss - aber was streiten wir uns hier über Tatsachen, erstmal abwarten was überhaupt in der deutschen "Führungsebene" der Angelfischerei passiert und dann kann man weiter diskutieren - ich befürchte aber, dass wir dann ganz andere Themen zu diskutieren haben ...
#h


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Man gut das die Vereine keine Geminschaftsfischen veranstalten, wäre doch schön wenn die wirklich einem gemeinschaftlichen Nutzen dienen würden, nämlich dem der Ausbildung und nicht nur der Erfassung der Fangmenge wie Fangewichte zur Bestandskontrolle #d



ja und wie willst du so viele gemeinschaftsfischen veranstalten.
wie willst du da ganz legal leute ohne schein angeln lassen(von ausnahmen abgesehen)
wie gesagt in der praktischen umsetzung wirds hapern.

antonio


----------



## weserwaller (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> ja und wie willst du so viele gemeinschaftsfischen veranstalten.
> wie willst du da ganz legal leute ohne schein angeln lassen(von ausnahmen abgesehen)
> wie gesagt in der praktischen umsetzung wirds hapern




Wie willst Du ....., willst Du.... , #d

Um ganz ehrlich zu will ich gar nichts und brauch auch nichts zu wollen da es mir im Grunde genommen völlig egal sein könnte zumal es mich eh nicht mehr betrifft. 

Jedoch wäre doch erstmnal zu klären um wieviele Pflichtstunden und über welchen Zeitraum es überhaupt geht, bevor man sich Gedanken macht um die danach folgende Organisation. 

Wenn ich Bedenke das ein Verein im Schnitt 10 Gemeinschaftsfischen veranstaltet a 5 Std. sollten 20-25 Std. ausreichend sein um Grundkenntnisse zu vermitteln.


----------



## Fin (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> es werden nicht mehr, was schon von behörden aus bl mit scheinen ohne prüfungspflicht bestätigt wurde.



Dann solltest du nochmal genauer nachlesen. Es werden logischerweise mehr "Angler" (Bsp. Friedfischschein in Brandenburg) und somit auch mehr "schwarze Schafe". Denn bekanntlich ändert ja selbst die Prüfung nichts daran.

Das Argument hinkt also etwas, jedoch (laut dem im Thread geposteten Artikel über die Erfahrungen in Brandenburg) wird es nicht "schlimmer", da die Angelinteressierten nichts falsch machen wollen und oftmals im Kontakt mit erfahrenen Anglern stehen.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Wie willst Du ....., willst Du.... , #d
> 
> Um ganz ehrlich zu will ich gar nichts und brauch auch nichts zu wollen da es mir im Grunde genommen völlig egal sein könnte zumal es mich eh nicht mehr betrifft.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Fin schrieb:


> Dann solltest du nochmal genauer nachlesen. Es werden logischerweise mehr "Angler" (Bsp. Friedfischschein in Brandenburg) und somit auch mehr "schwarze Schafe". Denn bekanntlich ändert ja selbst die Prüfung nichts daran.
> 
> Das Argument hinkt also etwas, jedoch (laut dem im Thread geposteten Artikel über die Erfahrungen in Brandenburg) wird es nicht "schlimmer", da die Angelinteressierten nichts falsch machen wollen und oftmals im Kontakt mit erfahrenen Anglern stehen.



klar werden es rein zahlenmäßig mehr.
aber eben prozentual sind es nicht mehr geworden.
und darauf kommt es an.
es kann theoretisch auch passieren, daß es prozentual weniger werden.

antonio


----------



## weserwaller (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist eben nicht so einfach und nur über  gemeinschaftsfischen werde ich so was nicht abdecken  können. (verschiedene rechtslagen in den bl)



Kontra deutsche Leitkulter, jeder Versuch der Integration Angelwilliger in Gemeinschaftsfischen einzubinden wird abgeleht. 

Nur zum nachdenken, wäre eine veränderung der Prüfung nicht eine Änderung bestehenden Rechts, wenn man sich in dem Zusammenhang schon Gedanken über die Fischreirechtliche Regelung macht. 

Vielen Dank und schönen Tag #h


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Kontra deutsche Leitkulter, jeder Versuch der Integration Angelwilliger in Gemeinschaftsfischen einzubinden wird abgeleht.
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank und schönen Tag #h



da hast du mich falsch verstanden, ich habe es nicht abgelehnt, sondern darauf hingewiesen, daß es praktisch nicht immer und überall möglich ist.

antonio


----------



## Doanaplantscha (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wie schon z.B. von Franz angeregt denke ich wäre es ein guter Kompromis den Lehrgang anders zu gestalten. Nach wie vor finde ich das besser es in dieser Form zu versuchen (vor allem den faulen Zeitgenossen) die Basics zu vermitteln, als es jeden selbst zu überlassen. Bei mir selbst war es z.B. mein Vater, der mir neben dem gelernten aus dem Kurs, vieles vermittelte was das Verhalten angeht.

Das ganze dann hinterher zu kontrollieren ist ein anderes Thema, deswegen den Lehrgang abzuschaffen finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## Fin (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> klar werden es rein zahlenmäßig mehr. aber eben prozentual sind es nicht mehr geworden.



Das ist richtig. Aber wie kann das denn überhaupt ein Argument sein? Du sagst es ja selber, es werden "zahlenmäßig" mehr(also auch die schwarze Schafe)! Das spielt für das Gewässer und den untermaßigen Zander schon eine Rolle (Gewässerneid & Fischneid mal außen vor).

Geht also nur wenn die Kontrollen verstärkt werden. Und die kann man auch trotz Prüfungspflicht fordern.



antonio schrieb:


> es kann theoretisch auch passieren, daß es prozentual weniger werden.



Ja laut dem Artikel schon  aber hast du gelesen warum? Weil sich die ganzen Friedfischsscheininhaber zu den Kursen anmelden!

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin durchaus für Alternativen und kann auch sehr sehr sehr gerne auf die Prüfungspflicht verzichten (wenn dein gefordertes Kontrollsystem gleich mitkommt). Bin zwar alles anderes als "geil" auf Kontrollen, jedoch scheinen sich ja alle einig zu sein, dass man anders (und schon garnicht durch eine Prüfung) in die Köpfe der Angler kommt. Vielleicht sollte sich die Verbände erstmal auf einen "_code of conduct" _für Angler einigen


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Fin schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Aber wie kann das denn überhaupt ein Argument sein? Du sagst es ja selber, es werden "zahlenmäßig" mehr(also auch die schwarze Schafe)! Das spielt für das Gewässer und den untermaßigen Zander schon eine Rolle (Gewässerneid & Fischneid mal außen vor).
> 
> Geht also nur wenn die Kontrollen verstärkt werden.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

zitat: "Ja laut dem Artikel schon aber hast du gelesen warum? Weil sich die ganzen Friedfischsscheininhaber zu den Kursen anmelden!"

deswegen werden es nicht weniger schwarze schafe.

antonio


----------



## smithie (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Fakt ist, die Prüfungspflicht ist vorhanden.

Was sind die Argumente, die den Gesetzgeber überzeugen, die Prüfungspflicht aufzuheben?

Bislang findet man hier eigentlich nur Gegenargumente zu den Argumenten der Befürworter.
Das wird aber sicher nicht ausreichen, um was zu ändern.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

einige gesetzgeber haben doch schon was geändert.
also sind sie doch schon in gewisser weise überzeugt.
zwar noch nicht so weit, daß die prüfung komplett abgeschafft wurde, aber ein anfang ist gemacht.
in thüringen kommt nächstes jahr auch wieder ne änderung des figes.
hier soll es auch wieder weitere liberalisierungen geben.

antonio


----------



## smithie (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> einige gesetzgeber haben doch schon was geändert.
> also sind sie doch schon in gewisser weise überzeugt.
> zwar noch nicht so weit, daß die prüfung komplett abgeschafft wurde, aber ein anfang ist gemacht.
> in thüringen kommt nächstes jahr auch wieder ne änderung des figes.
> ...


Ok ich formuliere um: 
Wie wurde es in einige Bundesländern geschafft, zu liberalisieren?

Wenn du was ändern (liberalisieren) willst, musst Du es begründen.


----------



## Fin (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> Was sind die Argumente, die den Gesetzgeber überzeugen, die Prüfungspflicht aufzuheben?



Doch laut antonio könnten es auch prozentual weniger Fischfrevler geben. Begründung liegt noch nicht vor. Also allein durch den Wegfall der Prüfungspflicht.

Dies steht auch dem Argument gegenüber, dass eine Prüfung nichts bringt. Gerade der Thread zeigt ja, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sind (je nach Bundesland, Verein, Lehrgangsleiter etc.). Ich habe hingegen das Wort "waidgerecht" in dem Kurs zum ersten mal gehört und mich damit entsprechend auseinander gesetzt bzw. müssen. Und ich war 13 Jahre alt. Denke schon das mich die Prüfung auf den "richtigen Weg" gebracht hat. Und nein, ich hatte keine erfahrenen Angler in meiner Umgebung, wir Kinder haben uns das Angeln selbst beigebracht/abgeguckt. Danach haben mich Angler aus dem Verein mit zum Nachtangeln genommen usw.

Die Erfahrungen z.B. aus Brandenburg entkräften zumindest die "Chaos" Vermutung (weil die Angelinteressierten nichts falsch machen wollen und oftmal im Kontakt mit erfahrenen Anglern stehen) und ebenso weniger Schwarzangler, da ja jeder der möchte auf Friedfisch angeln kann.

Weniger Bürokratie, leichterer Zugang zum Angeln, mehr Mitglieder in den Vereinen, mehr zahlende Kunden für die Angelindustrie etc., mehr Menschen im Kontakt mit Tier/Natur(Naturbewußtsein fördern etc.), Wahrnehmung seiner "ur"Grundrechte, Touristenfreundlichkeit,.....


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ smithie


soll ich jetzt für jedes bl heraussuchen wer warum auf welchem wege da was geändert hat.
is mir zu müßig, kannst du selber tun.
fakt ist es geht in die richtung erleichterung der angelei oder des zugangs zum angeln.

antonio


----------



## Doanaplantscha (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> Geht also nur wenn die Kontrollen verstärkt werden.
> 
> richtig.
> 
> ...



Klar das ein Lehrgang keine Kontrollen erspart. Das meinte ich auch gar nicht. Aber ein Lehrgang vermittelt zumindest die Basics rund um die Fisch- und Angelwelt.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Klar das ein Lehrgang keine Kontrollen erspart. Das meinte ich auch gar nicht. Aber ein Lehrgang vermittelt zumindest die Basics rund um die Fisch- und Angelwelt.



tun sie eben oftmals nicht, was die praxis zeigt.
also ein (fast)wirkungsloses mittel.
warum dann dies?
für die basics bedarf es keines großen lehrgangs mit prüfung.

antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ist ja vielleicht auch eine Frage der Schrittfolge: Wenn es ausreichend Kontrollen gäbe, dann könnte man ja auch über Erleichterungen bei der Scheinpflicht nachdenken. Dabei hat für mich das eine mit dem anderen nur bedingt etwas zu tun. Hoffnungen auf mehr Kontrollen habe ich allerdings nur wenige. Dafür fehlen sowohl Personal als auch Geld, auch wenn dieses überwiegend von Ehrenamtlichen bestritten wird. Man kann ja mal diskutieren, wie man diese Situation verbessern will. 
Und sollte das dann erfolgreich sein, so bieten die Kenntnisse aus der Fischereischeinprüfung dann ein höheres Maß an Rechtssicherheit. Man stelle sich einmal vor, ein Aufseher würde einem Angler objektiv nicht vorhandene Verstöße anlasten. Der Unbedarfte wird es dann wohl auf Widersprüche und eventuelle gerichtliche Verfahren ankommen lassen müssen. 
Bemerkenswert finde ich allerdings, dass mehr als zwei Drittel aller Abstimmungsteilnehmer für die Prüfung waren. Unter demokratischen Verhältnissen wäre das eine "verfassungsfeste Mehrheit". Wäre das jetzt ein "angelpolitischer Grundsatz", dann dürfte eigentlich über eine Abschaffung von Prüfungen gar nicht mehr gesprochen werden.


----------



## smithie (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt für jedes bl heraussuchen wer warum auf welchem wege da was geändert hat.
> is mir zu müßig, kannst du selber tun.


soll ich jetzt für jedes bl heraussuchen wer warum auf welchem wege die Prüfungspflicht eingeführt hat?
is mir zu müßig, kannst du selber tun. 

#h


----------



## Fin (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> zitat: "Ja laut dem Artikel schon aber hast du gelesen warum? Weil sich die ganzen Friedfischsscheininhaber zu den Kursen anmelden!"
> 
> deswegen werden es nicht weniger schwarze schafe.
> 
> antonio



Tja das ist deine Behauptung. Das Argument "die meisten Fischfrevler haben ja eine Prüfung gemacht", zählt nicht. Warum zählt das nicht? Na weil, nur wenn die Prüfung wegfällt ändert sich ja nichts. Es stellt sich ja nicht automatisch ein vorbildliches Naturbewußtsein, Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch, Tackleverständnis etc. ein. Falls doch, würde ich es gerne wissen. 

Quasi nach dem Motto :"Gebt das Hanf frei, dann gibts auch prozentual weniger Fälle mit Drogenmissbrauch" 

Da sind die Argumente des "mündigen Bürgers" im Zusammenspiel mit häufigen Kontrollen und harten Strafen besser.

Fakt ist, die Anlger haben den Köder der Tierschutzverbände doch schon längst geschluckt. Und mal im ernst, warum angeln die Deutschen so gerne in Dänemark? Und "mehr" Fischfrevel sieht man dort doch wohl nicht.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

brotfisch welche kenntnisse aus der prüfung denn?
und es ist doch heute schon so, wie du es in deinem beispiel schilderst.
wenn ein aufseher mir etwas unwahres anlastet, muß ich mich eben notfalls gerichtlich wehren.
und zu einem effektiven kontrollsystem zähle ich auch, daß die aufseher zu wissen haben was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben.
das beispiel finde ich irgendwie an den haaren herbeigezogen.
ja es soll vorkommen, daß es solche aufseher gibt aber daran und an dem weiteren verfahrensweg in so nem falle ändert auch die prüfung nichts.

antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Fin schrieb:


> Tja das ist deine Behauptung. Das Argument "die meisten Fischfrevler haben ja eine Prüfung gemacht", zählt nicht. Warum zählt das nicht? Na weil, nur wenn die Prüfung wegfällt ändert sich ja nichts. Es stellt sich ja nicht automatisch ein vorbildliches Naturbewußtsein, Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch, Tackleverständnis etc. ein. Falls doch, würde ich es gerne wissen.
> 
> Quasi nach dem Motto :"Gebt das Hanf frei, dann gibts auch prozentual weniger Fälle mit Drogenmissbrauch"
> 
> ...



du hast mich nicht verstanden.

die zahl könnte sinken,weil vielleicht mehr "weiße schafe" als "schwarze schafe" einfacher zum angeln kommen, weil die hürden niedriger sind.
die richtigen schwarzen schafe schreckt auch ne prüfung nicht, wer unfug treiben will der tut es ob mit oder ohne.

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Und wenn der Thread noch 5000 Seiten macht, es bleibt wie es ist #h
Wir leben nunmal nicht in Dänemark, Schweden, Norwegen, Finnland oder Frankreich wir sind hier und hier müssen die meisten Gewässer besetzt und gehegt werden! Wir haben nunmal nicht mehr Wasser als Land wo sich alles zuverlässig selbst reproduziert! Und dennoch gehen hier viele "vor allen AB Funktionäre" mehr als leichtsinnig mit diesen Gewässern um und wollen merkzettel auf Papieren und so´n mist?!? Ich würde euch allen den Schein wegnehmen und dann könntet ihr warten bis ihr mal ohne dürft und zwar lange! Komisch ist auch das es nicht einen unter den Mod´s gibt der anderer Meinung ist, schon klar ihr verfolgt ein Ziel! Nur hat das nichts mit Angeln für jeden zu tun!#c


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> brotfisch welche kenntnisse aus der prüfung denn?
> und es ist doch heute schon so, wie du es in deinem beispiel schilderst.
> wenn ein aufseher mir etwas unwahres anlastet, muß ich mich eben notfalls gerichtlich wehren.
> und zu einem effektiven kontrollsystem zähle ich auch, daß die aufseher zu wissen haben was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben.
> ...


 
Meine Kernaussage war: Es gibt zu wenig Kontrollen und daran lässt sich mittelfristig auch kaum etwas ändern. Und damit will ich nur das Argument der Prüfungsgegner, man könnte alles repressiv statt präventiv machen, entkräften.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Und wenn der Thread noch 5000 Seiten macht, es bleibt wie es ist #h
> Wir leben nunmal nicht in Dänemark, Schweden, Norwegen, Finnland oder Frankreich wir sind hier und hier müssen die meisten Gewässer besetzt und gehegt werden! Wir haben nunmal nicht mehr Wasser als Land wo sich alles zuverlässig selbst reproduziert! Und dennoch gehen hier viele "vor allen AB Funktionäre" mehr als leichtsinnig mit diesen Gewässern um und wollen merkzettel auf Papieren und so´n mist?!? Ich würde euch allen den Schein wegnehmen und dann könntet ihr warten bis ihr mal ohne dürft und zwar lange! Komisch ist auch das es nicht einen unter den Mod´s gibt der anderer Meinung ist, schon klar ihr verfolgt ein Ziel! Nur hat das nichts mit Angeln für jeden zu tun!#c



das ist nicht nur bei uns so.
und was aus so manchem gehegten und gepflegten(von geprüften) gewässer geworden ist, sieht man ja.

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist nicht nur bei uns so.
> und was aus so manchem gehegten und gepflegten(von geprüften) gewässer geworden ist, sieht man ja.
> 
> antonio



Das wird dann also alles besser wenn sich keiner mehr nen Kopf machen muss, ja??? :c


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Meine Kernaussage war: Es gibt zu wenig Kontrollen und daran lässt sich mittelfristig auch kaum etwas ändern. Und damit will ich nur das Argument der Prüfungsgegner, man könnte alles repressiv statt präventiv machen, entkräften.



wie die prävention wirkt zeigt ja die praxis.
sie ist untauglich, wer nicht will der will eben nicht, ganz einfach.
klar könnte man repressiv was erreichen, man bräuchte ja nur mal gucken, wie es gemacht wird wo es funktioniert.

antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Das wird dann also alles besser wenn sich keiner mehr nen Kopf machen muss, ja??? :c



wer ezählt denn, daß sich keiner nen kopf machen muß.
ist doch blödsinn.
besser wird es durch ein funktionierendes kontrollsystem aber nicht durch die prüfung.

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> wer ezählt denn, daß sich keiner nen kopf machen muß.
> ist doch blödsinn.
> besser wird es durch ein funktionierendes kontrollsystem aber nicht durch die prüfung.
> 
> antonio



Niemals, das ist völliger Quark! Klar sind kontrollen wichtig und auch mehr wie jetzt aber niemals kann alles zu jeder Zeit unter kontrolle sein! Deswegen nach wie vor frühzeitige auslese mit Lehrgang + Prüfung!


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> wer ezählt denn, daß sich keiner nen kopf machen muß.
> ist doch blödsinn.
> besser wird es durch ein funktionierendes kontrollsystem aber nicht durch die prüfung.
> 
> antonio


 
Ein funktionierendes Kontrollsystem ist nicht realistisch. Und ich wünsche mir auch nicht, jeden Tag drei- oder viermal am Tag meinen Lappen rausholen zu müssen, nur damit Leute, die von Mutti rausgeworfen sind, mit ihrem 19-€-Reiseset mir über die Gummistiefel latschen können.
Und die andere These von Dir, dass nämlich Geprüfte mehr Fehler am Wasser begehen als Nichtgeprüfte, ist weder empirisch bewiesen, noch in irgendeiner Weise logisch. Warum sollten sie? Löst die Teilnahme an einem Lehrgang oder einer Prüfung etwa zwanghafte Fischfrevelattacken aus?

Freiheit ist für mich nicht, ohne Karte ins Kino zu kommen. Freiheit ist für mich, während der Vorführung nicht zigmal nach der Karte gefragt zu werden.


----------



## Tomasz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ist ja vielleicht auch eine Frage der Schrittfolge: Wenn es ausreichend Kontrollen gäbe, dann könnte man ja auch über Erleichterungen bei der Scheinpflicht nachdenken. Dabei hat für mich das eine mit dem anderen nur bedingt etwas zu tun...



Dein zweite Satz erklärt doch selbst, dass es da keinen direkten Zusammenhang gibt. Solange es keine ausreichenden Kontrollen gibt, kann auch der geprüfte Angler am Wasser tun und lassen was er will. Und die Praxis sieht doch tatsächlich auch so aus. Stellt diese doch nicht immer so  dar, dass die geprüften Angler sich an Recht und Gesetz halten. Solange es kein Kontrollen gibt sehe ich am Wasser, dass "Geprüfte" bewußt gegen die Gesetze verstoßen, weil sie um die mangelnden Kontrollmöglichkeiten wissen. Die Praxis des "Friefischscheins" in Brandeburg zeigt mir persönlich, dass diese ungeprüften Angler aus Angst vor den möglichen Konsequenzen sich sehr genau an die durch Merkblätter vermittelten Regelungen halten. Zudem haben sie oftmals nicht den Anspruch mehr und größer zu fangen. Sie machen das oftmals aus reinem Spaß und setzen sich nicht mit Hitlisten und Stammtischgesprächen unter Druck. Im Zweifel setzen sie eher einen Fisch zurück, weil er zu klein für die Kochtopf der Familie und so "süß" ist. Du bist doch als Berliner sicher auch oft in Brandenburg unterwegs. Hast Du da mit ungeprüften mehr negative Erfahrungen gesammelt als mit Geprüften?



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Bemerkenswert finde ich allerdings, dass mehr als zwei Drittel aller  Abstimmungsteilnehmer für die Prüfung waren. Unter demokratischen  Verhältnissen wäre das eine "verfassungsfeste Mehrheit". Wäre das jetzt  ein "angelpolitischer Grundsatz", dann dürfte eigentlich über eine  Abschaffung von Prüfungen gar nicht mehr gesprochen werden.



Das habe ich so auch weiter vorn auch uneingeschränkt anerkannt. Über die Repräsentativität der Umfrage ließe sich ferilich streiten, aber ich hatte tatsächlich nicht gedacht, dass die Prüfung eine solche starke Mehrheit findet. Viele andere Interessengruppen würden an dieser Stelle für einen leichteren Umgang ihrer Interessen kämpfen. Aber nicht so die geprüften Angler. Das finde ich schon merkwürdig. Und ich bleibe dabei, diese Umfrage unter brandenburger Angern, die den Friedfischschein aus der Praxis kennen, würde hier auf Grund ihrer Erfahrungen am Wasser sicher anders abstimmen und auch vom LAVB wird der Friedfischschein als Erfolgsmodell verkauft und auf die Fahnen geschrieben. Man könnte also denken, dass einige für die Prüfungspflicht stehen, weil sie es nicht anders kennen und selbst eine ablegen mussten oder "neuem" und Veränderungen eher skeptisch gegenüber stehen. Wobei  das prüfungsfreie Angeln ja so alt auch nicht ist, wie ich hier immer wieder am Beispiel  der ehemaligen DDR-Regelungen ausgeführt habe. Da muss ich den Brandenburgern ein großes Lob machen. Nachdem sie nach der Wende, wie so oft in solchen Fallen erst einaml stumpf westdeutsches Recht übernommen haben, hatten sie den Mut zu dem zurück zu kehren, was sich auch vor der Wende gut bewährt hat. Gleiches gilt für den Setzkescher, u.a. Dingen um hier mal "nur" beim Angeln zu bleiben. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Doanaplantscha (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

In anderen Ländern darf ich auch jagen wie ich lustig bin. In Deutschland brauchts dafür die Jägerprüfung und das m.M. nach zurecht.


----------



## LOCHI (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern darf ich auch jagen wie ich lustig bin. In Deutschland brauchts dafür die Jägerprüfung und das m.M. nach zurecht.



Ja? Dann nenn mir ein Land in Europa!


----------



## Zoddl (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Bezüglich der Liberalisierung des Thüringer FiGes


antonio schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt für jedes bl heraussuchen wer warum auf welchem wege da was geändert hat.
> is mir zu müßig, kannst du selber tun.
> fakt ist es geht in die richtung erleichterung der angelei oder des zugangs zum angeln.
> 
> antonio



Das könnteste mir speziell für Thüringen aber mal raussuchen, von dem du es ohnehin weisst und daher irgend eine Quelle haben solltest!


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ein funktionierendes Kontrollsystem ist nicht realistisch. Und ich wünsche mir auch nicht, jeden Tag drei- oder viermal am Tag meinen Lappen rausholen zu müssen, nur damit Leute, die von Mutti rausgeworfen sind, mit ihrem 19-€-Reiseset mir über die Gummistiefel latschen können.
> 
> deine vorstellung entspricht auch nicht nen funktionierendem system
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern darf ich auch jagen wie ich lustig bin. In Deutschland brauchts dafür die Jägerprüfung und das m.M. nach zurecht.



jetzt begibst du dich auf ein plumpes niveau mit deiner aussage.
ich dachte immer das jagdthema wäre gegessen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Liberalisierung des Thüringer FiGes
> 
> 
> Das könnteste mir speziell für Thüringen aber mal raussuchen, von dem du es ohnehin weisst und daher irgend eine Quelle haben solltest!



quelle für die änderungen nächstes jahr ist eine fischereibehörde.
der geltungsbereich des fischereigesetzes soll eingeschränkt werden, die gemeinschafts/hegefischen sollen nicht mehr genehmigungspflichtig sein usw.

antonio


----------



## Doanaplantscha (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Mit der Jagd habe ich mich nicht auf Europa beschränkt.

Was findet ihr schlecht daran das der Lehrgangsteilnehmer Dinge über Recht, über Gewässerkunde, über Fischarten, Gerätekunde, Schlachten von Fischen erlernt?

Zumindest habe ich es bei allen Anglern, also auch bei den Faulpelzen die es vermutlich nicht freiwillig machen würden versucht. Wenn bei diesen einige dabei sind die sich dann auch ihre Gedanken machen, denn Sinn darin erkennen und später einen Zander von einem Barsch unterscheiden wollen, dann hat es m.E. schon viel gebracht und hat seine Daseinsberechtigung.

P.S.: Tut mir Leid das das Thema Jagd für mich nicht gegessen war weil ich hier die eine oder andere Seite übersprungen habe.


----------



## Fin (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> du hast mich nicht verstanden.
> 
> die zahl könnte sinken,weil vielleicht mehr "weiße schafe" als "schwarze schafe" einfacher zum angeln kommen, weil die hürden niedriger sind.



Diese Vermutung will ich garnicht unbedingt kritisieren, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile. Wenn man jedoch das Steckenpferd des "geprüften Anglers" aufgeben würde, läuft man Gefahr das aus den Anglern die "schwarzen Schafe" werden könnten. Wenn selbst die Verbände damit argumentieren wirds eh in naher Zukunft nichts damit 



antonio schrieb:


> die richtigen schwarzen schafe schreckt auch ne prüfung nicht ab, wer unfug treiben "kann" der tut es ob mit oder ohne.



Nungut, du sprichst grundsätzlich nur vom "bewussten Unfung". Ich rede auch vom "unbewussten".


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Fin schrieb:


> Diese Vermutung will ich garnicht unbedingt kritisieren, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile. Wenn man jedoch das Steckenpferd des "geprüften Anglers" aufgeben würde, läuft man Gefahr das aus den Anglern die "schwarzen Schafe" werden könnten. Wenn selbst die Verbände damit argumentieren wirds eh in naher Zukunft nichts damit
> 
> 
> 
> Nungut, du sprichst grundsätzlich nur vom "bewussten Unfung". Ich rede auch vom "unbewussten".



unbewußt ist es doch in den seltensten fällen oder?

antonio


----------



## Fin (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> unbewußt ist es doch in den seltensten fällen oder?
> 
> antonio



Hm das kann ich nicht sagen. Bisher sind die meisten Angler ja "geprüft" (und das in sehr unterschiedlicher Qualität). 

Ebenso kann ich schlecht nachweisen ob jemand etwas vorsätzlich oder unbewusst am Wasser tut(und Unwissenheit kann dann durchaus vor Strafe schützen, wenn die Fahrlässigkeit garnicht unter Strafe steht). 
Aber die unbewussten Taten würden doch bei wegfallen der Prüfungspflicht(hier beziehe ich mich auf den Inhalt des Lehrgangs und nicht auf die Kreuzchen bei der Prüfung) massiv steigen (egal in welcher Hinsicht, obs nun das Feststellen einer Fischart ist, Vermessen des Fanges, waidgerechtes Töten, Verwendung das Angelgerätes etc.). Die Möglichkeit die "Qualität des Angelns" zu beeinflussen fällt jedenfalls weg.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Das steht bitte wo nochmal?? Aus dem Abstimmungsergebnis ist dies nicht ersichtlich und nur reine Interpretation#c



Ja, da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Hier werden sich sicher Horden Fischereischeinloser Angler rumtreiben.
Obwohl die sich ja bekanntlich in keinster Weise mit dem Angeln beschäftigen und allesamt geprüft werden müssen, bevor sie ans Wasser kommen. Ergo dürften die sich auch nicht in einem Anglerforum rumtreiben.

Na, wir werden sehen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251963


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich finde sowas wie die Angeln-auf-Probe-Idee oder eben die Idee mit dem Lehrgang (OHNE PRÜFUNG) wenigstens einen guten Kompromiss - aber was streiten wir uns hier über Tatsachen, erstmal abwarten was überhaupt in der deutschen "Führungsebene" der Angelfischerei passiert und dann kann man weiter diskutieren - ich befürchte aber, dass wir dann ganz andere Themen zu diskutieren haben ...
> #h




Sowas gab es jahrzehntelang  bundesweit, unabsichtlich und auch nicht gewollt, aber immerhin.

Bis vor wenigen Jahren konnte man an den sog. Forellenpuffs ohne Fischereischein angeln. Da dort keinerlei Schonmaße, Schonzeiten bestehen und auch keine geschützten Arten rumschwimmen, ja das Fischereirecht in wesentlichen Punkten nicht greift, eigentlich eine wunderbare Gelegenheit, das Angeln zu erlernen. Und diese Gelegenheit haben sicher auch sehr viele angehenden Angler genutzt.

Bis dann ein findiges Bürschchen auf die Idee gekommen ist, dass das ja nicht legal ist. Und so wurde diese Möglichkeit unter ausschöpfung aller möglichen juristischen Winkelzüge konkret verboten.

Ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass es in keinster Weise um Ausbildung oder lernen geht, sondern einzig um Kohle und die Möglichkeit, Angler noch vor Beginn des Hobbys mit Drückermetalität in die Fänge zu bekommen um möglichst viele davon in irgendeinen Verein zu drängen.


----------



## gründler (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern darf ich auch jagen wie ich lustig bin. In Deutschland brauchts dafür die Jägerprüfung und das m.M. nach zurecht.


 
Ne ne,in fast allen (oder sogar in jeden) Eu Ländern brauchst du nen Jagdschein,ich hab schon einige Länder durch (Jagdurlaube).

Dann kommt noch dazu das manche Länder Deutsche Jagdscheine nicht anerkennen,sondern nur ihren eigenen.
Jagdurlaub ist aber mit einem Jäger/Führungsperson/Förster vor Ort möglich,müssen nur gewisse Anträge...etc.beantragt werden,und zb.1000€ bis.......€ für einen Abschuß hingeblättert werden.

Und Angeln und Jagd an sich zu vergleichen sind Äpfel und Birnen,die Abläufe eines Jägers/Försters/Revierinhaber...etc. sind ganz andere wie beim normalen Angeln gehen.



#h


----------



## Tomasz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sowas gab es jahrzehntelang  bundesweit, unabsichtlich und auch nicht gewollt, aber immerhin.
> 
> Bis vor wenigen Jahren konnte man an den sog. Forellenpuffs ohne Fischereischein angeln...



Die Einführung der Prüfungspflicht mit der Wende in den Neuen Bundesländern habe ich bereits mehrfach erläutert und auch wie es bis dahin gereglt wurde. Kann mir unbedarften Neubürger mal jemand aus den alten Bundesländern erklären, wann und mit welcher Begründung dort die Prüfungspflicht eingeführt wurde? Das ist weder eine rhetorische noch provokante Frage, sondern interessiert mich wirklich, um die Dinge besser einordnen zu können. Ich höre neben Sachgründe auch immer wieder die Begründung, dass die Prüfungspflicht nun mal so existiert, wie sie existiert. Das ganze klingt ein wenig gottgegeben, aber das wird es wohl nicht sein. Aber vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass es die Jüngeren einfach nicht anders kennen.



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Viele andere Interessengruppen würden an dieser Stelle  für einen leichteren Umgang ihrer Interessen kämpfen. Aber nicht so die  geprüften Angler. Das finde ich schon merkwürdig. ...



Hier wird übrigens gerade eine Erleichterung für die Ausübung unseres Hobbys ausdrücklich begrüßt. Warum sich da bei der Prüfungspfllicht so dermaßen die Geister scheiden, erschließt sich mir nach wie vor nicht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251960

Fehlt bloß noch, dass es auch hier Gegenstimmen unter uns Angelrn gibt, die diese Beschränkung und damit das Nachtangelverbot für Berlin wieder einfordern:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

der Frage zum geschichtlichen Exkurs schließe ich mich doch glatt an, 
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Die Einführung der Prüfungspflicht mit der Wende in den Neuen Bundesländern habe ich bereits mehrfach erläutert und auch wie es bis dahin gereglt wurde. Kann mir unbedarften Neubürger mal jemand aus den alten Bundesländern erklären, wann und mit welcher Begründung dort die Prüfungspflicht eingeführt wurde?
> 
> ein grund dürfte sein, daß sonst die "ostangler" in vielen alten bl nicht hätten angeln dürfen.
> da gabs mal nen punkt in den fischereigesetzen und gibt es glaube ich teilweise heute noch:
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Fehlt bloß noch, dass es auch hier Gegenstimmen unter uns Angelrn gibt, die diese Beschränkung und damit das Nachtangelverbot für Berlin wieder einfordern


Frag mal die Verbände/Funktionäre in B-W...

Ironie an
Die werden diesem liberalen Berliner Pack schon das Nachtangelverbot wieder eintrichtern helfen...
Ironie aus


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Fin schrieb:


> Hm das kann ich nicht sagen. Bisher sind die meisten Angler ja "geprüft" (und das in sehr unterschiedlicher Qualität).
> 
> Ebenso kann ich schlecht nachweisen ob jemand etwas vorsätzlich oder unbewusst am Wasser tut(und Unwissenheit kann dann durchaus vor Strafe schützen, wenn die Fahrlässigkeit garnicht unter Strafe steht). s.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Tomasz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio



Neee Antonio. Da haben wir uns falsch verstanden. 
Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, gab es die Prüfungspflicht in den alten Bundesländern schon vor der Wende. Also nochmal meine Frage. Wer hat da seit wann und mit welcher Begründung die Prüfungspflicht in den alten Bundesländern eingeführt. Dieser geschichtliche Hintergrund fehlt mir "Neubürger". 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Kann mir unbedarften Neubürger mal jemand aus den alten Bundesländern erklären, wann und mit welcher Begründung dort die Prüfungspflicht eingeführt wurde? Das ist weder eine rhetorische noch provokante Frage, sondern interessiert mich wirklich, um die Dinge besser einordnen zu können. Ich höre neben Sachgründe auch immer wieder die Begründung, dass die Prüfungspflicht nun mal so existiert, wie sie existiert. Das ganze klingt ein wenig gottgegeben, aber das wird es wohl nicht sein. Aber vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass es die Jüngeren einfach nicht anders kennen.



Hallo Tomasz,

da tauchst Du in die Tiefen des Pfründeschaffens des VDSF ein. Um 1970 herum hat sich der Verband, wie ich meine von Hamburg ausgehend, gegründet. Nach m.o.w. bundesweiter Manifestierung hat man sich in der Politik stark gemacht, um die Existenz des Verbandes zu sichern und auszubauen. Mit einer der ersten Fixpunkte war die Einführung der Sportfischerprüfung, natürlich unter erheblicher Mitwirkung der Landesverbände bei Vorbereitung und Durchführung.
Da spielten nicht nur finanzielle Aspekte eine Rolle, sondern auch der Kontakt zu angehenden Anglern zwecks Gewinnung von Mitgliedern. Ich kann mich auch erinnern, dass es Bestrebungen gegeben haben soll, mit der Prüfung auch eine automatische Verbandsmitgliedschaft einzuführen.
Das weiß ich allerdings nur von Berichten damaliger, noch älterer Angler. Der Verband ist dann an der Politik mit dem Ansinnen gescheitert, sämtliche bis dahin ausgestellte Fischereischeine für ungültig erklären zu lassen. Es kam dann die Übergangslösung, dass bestehende Fischereischeine weiter gültig bleiben, sofern diese regelmäßig verlängert wurden. Versäumte man die Verlängerung, musste man die Prüfung nachholen.
Die Einführung der Prüfungspflicht geschah nicht bundesweit gleichzeitig, sondern, da Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten, jeweils an die Revision des jeweiligen Landesfischereirechts geknüpft.

Gestützt wurden die Aktivitäten des VDSF durch den damals schon aufkommenden Tierschutzgedanken, der den Politikern - wie heute - eien willkommene Gelegenheit zum Fang von Wählerstimmen bot.

Soweit, im Groben, der Ursprung der Sportfischerprüfung. Den Fischereischein gab es schon lange vorher.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....Es kam dann die Übergangslösung, dass bestehende Fischereischeine weiter gültig bleiben, sofern diese regelmäßig verlängert wurden. Versäumte man die Verlängerung, musste man die Prüfung nachholen.....



Bin eigendlich der Meinung, dass das nicht richtig ist.

Meine, mein Kunpel hatte damals (vor 1970) einen Fischereischein, hat dann jahrelang nicht geangelt und vor ca. 20 Jahren ist er dann mit seinem alten (vor 1970) Fischereischein zum Bürgerbüro und hat den dort verlängert bekommen. Nach Deiner Ausführung hätte er ja dann eine Prüfung ablegen müssen.

Werde meinen Kumpel mal fragen, wie das damals war.

Ich angel seit Januar 1967 und habe den Schein auch ohne Prüfung bekommen. Wärend meiner Jugendzeit im ASV hieß es dann, es gibt einen Lehrgang mit anschließender Prüfung, ist alles freiwillig, könnte aber später Pflicht werden.
Habe dann, durch den Verein gesponsert, einen Lehrgang besucht und eine Prüfung abgelegt, durchgefallen ist/konnte man damals nicht.


----------



## Tomasz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Tomasz,
> 
> da tauchst Du in die Tiefen des Pfründeschaffens des VDSF ein. Um 1970 herum hat sich der Verband, wie ich meine von Hamburg ausgehend, gegründet. Nach m.o.w. bundesweiter Manifestierung hat man sich in der Politik stark gemacht, um die Existenz des Verbandes zu sichern und auszubauen. Mit einer der ersten Fixpunkte war die Einführung der Sportfischerprüfung, natürlich unter erheblicher Mitwirkung der Landesverbände bei Vorbereitung und Durchführung.
> Da spielten nicht nur finanzielle Aspekte eine Rolle, sondern auch der Kontakt zu angehenden Anglern zwecks Gewinnung von Mitgliedern. Ich kann mich auch erinnern, dass es Bestrebungen gegeben haben soll, mit der Prüfung auch eine automatische Verbandsmitgliedschaft einzuführen.
> ...



Genau das wolllte ich in etwa wissen. Halten wir also etwa 1970 als Einführungsdatum fest. 
*Und wie war es davor geregelt?* Kann sich daran noch jemand erinnern?

*Und mussten zu diesem Zeitpunkt ab Einführung der Pflicht in den 70-ern auch die Angler einen Lehrgang und/oder Prüfung ablegen, die bereits seit Jahren am Wasser waren oder wurden die auf grund ihrer langen Erfahrungen als Angler davon verschont?  *

Übrigens hat mich überrascht, das in diesem Zusammenhang der VDSF auch etwa um 1970 gegründet wurde oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Der DAV hat da eine vieeeel längere Tradition die bis in das Jahr 1954 zurück reicht. Mein Verein wurde übrigens bereits 1927 gegründet und daher habe ich nach über 30 Jahren Vereinsmitgliedschaft aus der Tradition und der Geschichte eben vielleicht ein ganz andere Perspektive auf Lehrgang und Prüfungspflicht als viele Altbundesbürger oder jüngere Semester|kopfkrat. Das mir jedenfalls einiges bei der Argumentation der Befürworter erklären.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sowas gab es jahrzehntelang  bundesweit, unabsichtlich und auch nicht gewollt, aber immerhin.
> 
> Bis vor wenigen Jahren konnte man an den sog. Forellenpuffs ohne Fischereischein angeln. Da dort keinerlei Schonmaße, Schonzeiten bestehen und auch keine geschützten Arten rumschwimmen, ja das Fischereirecht in wesentlichen Punkten nicht greift, eigentlich eine wunderbare Gelegenheit, das Angeln zu erlernen. Und diese Gelegenheit haben sicher auch sehr viele angehenden Angler genutzt.
> 
> ...



Es war kein "findiges" Bürschchenen, sondern es ist weitestgehend das Resultat von Anzeigen durch Tierschutz- und Tierrechtsorganisationen gegen dort stattfindende Angelwettbewerbe, wie ich aus 1. Hand weiß - u.a. die immer groß beworbenen und populären "TFT-Trout-Serie"-Events waren vielerorts konkret der Stein des Anstosses.

Dabei werden mehrere hundert KG Regenbogenforellen kurz zuvor eingesetzt, die dann "um die Wette" von den Teilnehmern wieder rausgefangen werden.

Danach mussten die Fischereibehörden aufgrund der Anzeigen auch mal tätig werden & anscheinend deshalb werden neuerdings vielerorts auch in Teichanlagen die Angelscheine verlangt & kontrolliert, obwohl vorher die Teichangelei jahrzehntelang auch kontrollfrei von der Behördenseite "geduldet" wurde, obwohl zu jeder Zeit die Scheinpflicht bestand!!!

"Konkret verboten" war es schon lange - nur hat´s niemand bis zu dieser Anzeigenflut gekümmert!!!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Es war kein "findiges" Bürschchenen, sondern es ist weitestgehend das Resultat von Anzeigen durch Tierschutz- und Tierrechtsorganisationen gegen dort stattfindende Angelwettbewerbe, wie ich aus 1. Hand weiß - u.a. die immer groß beworbenen "TFT-Trout-Serie"-Events waren vielerorts konkret der Stein des Anstosses.


Naja, meines Wissens waren es zuerst "Mitbewerber", die angezeigt hatten, erst danach sind die Schützer aufgesprungen..


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

hier hat sich einer mit Geschichte befasst:
http://angelgeschichte.de/49/1945_bis_2004.html

Gruß A.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, meines Wissens waren es zuerst "Mitbewerber", die angezeigt hatten, erst danach sind die Schützer aufgesprungen..



Das Mitbewerber unter den Teichbetreibern sich selber um die (guten!) Einnahmen durch die bis dato behördlich "geduldeten" scheinlosen Angler bringen, kann ich mir nicht soo richtig vorstellen.

Oder meinst Du Mitbewerber von "TFT" & Co?

...das könnte durchaus sein - aber - damit machen die sich auch keine Freunde / Kunden, wenn´s rauskommt.

Ich angle lange und oft AUCH in Teichanlagen und bin bis vor kurzem zumindest in NRW noch *NIRGENDWO *nach meinem Angelschein gefragt worden - aber mein Geld nahmen sie alle!......ok - in einigen Anlagen bin ich "Stammgast" und man glaubt mir offenbar, dass ich den Schein habe, weil ich persönlich bekannt bin & man auch um meine Vereinszugehörigkeit weiß....!


...das sollte sich aber leicht rausfinden lassen, da der Anzeigenerstatter in der Regel aus der Akte hervorgeht!

Werde mal schauen, ob einer der TFT-Jungs sich dazu mal äußert - manchmal treffe ich einige von denen und andere "teamangler" beim Angeln!

Ernie


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Genau das wolllte ich in etwa wissen. Halten wir also etwa 1970 als Einführungsdatum fest.
> *Und wie war es davor geregelt?* Kann sich daran noch jemand erinnern?
> 
> *Und mussten zu diesem Zeitpunkt ab Einführung der Pflicht in den 70-ern auch die Angler einen Lehrgang und/oder Prüfung ablegen, die bereits seit Jahren am Wasser waren oder wurden die auf grund ihrer langen Erfahrungen als Angler davon verschont?  *....



Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, wer in NRW (kenne nur das Fischereigesetz NRW) seinen Fischereischein schon vor 1970 hatte, bekommt diesen bis heute ohne vorlage einer Prüfung verlängert. Man muste also keine Prüfung nachmachen.
Um den Fischereischein vor 1970 zu erwerben ist einfach zum Amt gegangen und  hat sich dort den Schein gegen eine Gebühr ausstellen lassen.

In Niedersachsen sieht es da glaube ich etwas anders aus. Dort mußte ich zum  Kauf einer Tageskarte für die Ems den Prüfungsnachweiß erbringen, meinen Fischereischein hat dort niemanden interressiert.


----------



## Carp-MV (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Um den Angelschein vor 1970 zu erwerben ist einfach zum Amt gegangen und   hat sich dort den Schein gegen eine Gebühr ausstellen lassen.



*ACHTUNG IRONIE*
Ach du Schei.......das müssen ja chaotische Zeiten voller bekloppter am Wasser gewesen sein....

*Gott sei DANK gibt es* ja endlich die überaus sinnvolle Prüfung. So bleibt gewährleistet das keine Irren unsere schönen Gewässer zerstören und unschuldige Bürger mit Ruten verprügelt oder die armen Fische lebendig der Kopf abgebissen wird von verrückten ungeprüften Anglern. ^^ XD


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ach du Schei.......das müssen ja chaotische Zeiten voller bekloppter am Wasser gewesen sein....
> 
> *Gott sei DANK gibt es* ja endlich die überaus sinnvolle Prüfung. So bleibt gewährleistet das keine Irren unsere schönen Gewässer zerstören und Brüger mit den Ruten zerstückeln oder die armen Fische lebendig den Kopf abbeißen....^^ XD


**Ironie*

Kann Dir sagen, da herschte Sodom und Gomorra. Da gab es Wettangeln und die Köderfische lebten noch.

Der große Vorteil war, Fische aus fast allen Fließgewässer waren sowieso ungenießbar, daher muße man Fischarten auch nicht kennen, hat sowieso niemand eine Fisch mitgenommen.


Spaß beiseite, war bestimmt nicht schlimmer als heute.


----------



## Carp-MV (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Kann Dir sagen, da herschte Sodom und Gomora. Da gab es Wettangeln und die Köderfische lebten noch.



*ACHTUNG SCHON WIEDER IRONIE*
.......lebendige Köderfische? 
Gott wie grausam waren diese durchgeknallten ungeprüften Angler nur? Und dann auch noch Wettangeln? 
Ohhhh man zum Glück macht sowas heute keiner dank der gesetzlichen Prüfung. Sind ja nun alles gebildetet Top-Angler mit einen du bist die Elite der Elite Schein. ^^


----------



## Snapperfreund (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hi Alle!

Ich finde, die Frage ist falsch gestellt. Sie sollte eher lauten "Sportfischerprüfung in der jetzigen Form oder mit Sinn?"

Ich kann natürlich nur für Hessen sprechen, aber die Tatsache, dass ich drei Wochenenden in einem sogenanntem Vorbereitungslehrgang verbringen und 2 Monate später 60 Fragen aus einem Fragenkatalog beantworten musste, hat mich anglerisch keinen Deut weiter gebracht. Die Fragen kann ein durchschnittlich intelligenter Mensch innerhalb eines Wochenendes anhand des Fragenkatalogs erlernen und anschließend zum größten Teil wieder vergessen. Was selbst der Kursleiter zugegeben hat.

Praktisch war gar nix. Das mag in anderen Bundesländern anders sein. Ich hätte es jedenfalls als sinnvoll empfunden, wenn dem angehenden Angler z.B. Montagen gezeigt werden und er diese üben kann. Und wenn man das dämlichen Geschwafel von der Fischwaidgerechtigkeit ernst nähme, würde auch das Töten und Ausnehmen eines Fisches geübt. Die Zubereitung dieses Fisches wäre natürlich das i-Tüpfelchen, aber das dürfte jeder Teilnehmer auch selbständig zustande bringen. Ein oder zwei Tage am Wasser wären auch nicht schlecht.

M.E. macht eine Prüfung durchaus Sinn, aber es sollte Praxisbezug da sein und nicht der Bullshit, der derzeit gemacht wird.

VG & PH
Schnappi


----------



## Carp-MV (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Hi Alle!
> 
> Ich finde, die Frage ist falsch gestellt. Sie sollte eher lauten "Sportfischerprüfung in der jetzigen Form oder mit Sinn?"


Die Frage ist schon korrekt keine Sorge.....
Sie lautet Prüfung oder käufliche Lizenz ohne Prüfung und genau so ist es gemeint. Also für oder gegen eine gesetzliche Prüfung, JA oder NEIN, NEIN oder JA und das ohne wenn und aber.... ;-)

*Meiner Meinung sollte es eine Anglerlizenz geben ohne das eine Prüfung gefordert wird. Dazu eine Broschüre wo alle wichtigen Dinge aufgeführt werden und dann eben gerne von einzelnen Vereinen freiwillige Therorie/Praxiskurse für eine Gebühr angeboten werden. Sollen die Vereine ja auch nicht umsonst machen und ich denke wenn die Preis,Leistung stimmt wird so ein Angebot auch wahrgenommen von einigen ganz unerfahrenden Neulingen. 
Wer dann Bock hat dort mitzumachen der tut es und wer nicht der lässt es ganz einfach. So einfach kann es sein wenn man nur will.*


----------



## Duke Nukem (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Snapperfreund schrieb:


> ...
> M.E. macht eine Prüfung durchaus Sinn, aber es sollte Praxisbezug da sein und nicht der Bullshit, der derzeit gemacht wird....



Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es irgendwelche Bestrebungen gibt, die Prüfung praxisnah zu gestalten. Was man in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht geschafft hat, wird man in den folgenden 30 wohl auch nicht hinbekommen.

Die momentane Prüfung würde ich nachfolgenden Anglern aber gerne ersparen. #d


Andreas


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ich finde diese ganze Abstimmung unsinnig und kann nicht verstehen, daß es "nicht geprüfte Angler" gibt, die hier auch noch öffentlich zugeben, ohne die gesetzlich geforderten Scheine angeln zu gehen.
Wundert euch nicht, wenn demnächst im FoPu jemand mit dem Finger auf euch zeigt und lauthals verkündet: "der hat keinen Schein".
Denkt nicht, daß hier nur Boardmitglieder mitlesen.

Da kann man auch eine Umfrage starten:

Wer von euch hat schon mal gesessen?

Abstimmen mit "Ja" oder "Nein"
(und bitte mit Adresse und Foto) 

Siggi


----------



## Koalabaer (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> *Meiner Meinung sollte es eine Anglerlizenz geben ohne das eine Prüfung gefordert wird. Dazu eine Broschüre wo alle wichtigen Dinge aufgeführt werden und dann eben gerne von einzelnen Vereinen freiwillige Therorie/Praxiskurse für eine Gebühr angeboten werden. Sollen die Vereine ja auch nicht umsonst machen und ich denke wenn die Preis,Leistung stimmt wird so ein Angebot auch wahrgenommen von einigen ganz unerfahrenden Neulingen.
> Wer dann Bock hat dort mitzumachen der tut es und wer nicht der lässt es ganz einfach. So einfach kann es sein wenn man nur will.*



von mir aus können diese Lehrgänge auch 300 Wochenenden gehen...solange man mich damit in Ruhe läßt. 

Ich bleib dabei,angeln ist total einfach...eine Prüfung braucht das nicht.

Übrigens: schon ca.40 Jahre Zwangsprüfung in den alten BL.Gegenüber so rückständlichen Ländern wie Holland&Belgien müßte man doch reichlich Erfolge sehen. #c
Wo sind die. |kopfkrat


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tomasz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



angler1996 schrieb:


> hier hat sich einer mit Geschichte befasst:
> http://angelgeschichte.de/49/1945_bis_2004.html
> 
> Gruß A.





u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, wer in NRW (kenne nur das Fischereigesetz NRW) seinen Fischereischein schon vor 1970 hatte, bekommt diesen bis heute ohne vorlage einer Prüfung verlängert. Man muste also keine Prüfung nachmachen.
> Um den Fischereischein vor 1970 zu erwerben ist einfach zum Amt gegangen und  hat sich dort den Schein gegen eine Gebühr ausstellen lassen.
> ...



Vielen Dank Euch beiden. Das bringt ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel.
Der VDSF wurde demnach bereits weit vor 1970 oder um genau zu sein 1946 gegründet. 
Und der Angelhistoriker Herr Haase hat auch nochmal gut die Wege der beiden Verbände zusammengefasst. Einschließlich der Versuche nach der Wende aufeinander zuzugehen, aber das ist ein anders Thema.
Ernie1973 konnte zwar ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen, wann und warum auch für Teichanlagen die Pflicht eingeführt wurde, aber es bleibt die Frage, warum und auf wessen Veranlassung hin die Prüfungspflicht vor oder um 1970 eingeführt wurde. Stimmt Ralle24 Aussage, dass es der VDSF selbst war, um damit seine Berechtigung zu untermauern oder gab es andere wirklich handfeste Gründe dafür?
Fakt scheint doch aber, dass die Prüfungspflicht nicht seit Jahrhunderten gottgegeben ist und somit darf weiterhin seine Notwendigkeit angezweifelt werden.
Dass es dieser nicht unbedingt braucht, sondern man sich die notwendigen Grundlagen auch mit ein wenig gesunden Menschenverstand, angelnden Verwandten oder Freunden und genügend Praxis am Wasser selbst aneignen kann zeigt doch, dass es auch Übergangsregelungen gab und alte Fischereischeininhaber nicht notwendigerweise eine Prüfung ablegen mussten. Eine Gefahr wie im Straßenverkehr war also zu keinem Zeitpunkt beim angeln gegeben. 
Angesichts meiner eigenen Geschichte aus 30 Jahren Vereinsmitgliedschaft und den Erfahrungen mit ungeprüften Anglern in Brandenburg scheint dies auch heute noch ohne Prüfung am wasser zu funktioniren. Man sollte angesichts des Mitgliederschwunds und dessen, dass man irgendwann auf Grund der Hürde "Prüfung" nicht mehr das angeln von Kindesbeinen an gelernt bekommt oder als Erwachsener auf seine Erfahrungen aus der Kindheit zurückgreifen kann schnellstens diese Prüfungspflicht deutlich überdenken, um nicht zu sagen abschaffen. Wenn dieses, wie ich es nenne, in uns steckende "Angler-Gen" durch mangelnde Praxis vollständig verkümmert, so denke auch ich, wird man irgendwann in naher Zukunft zumindets an einem Pflichtlehrgang nicht umrum kommen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ich finde diese ganze Abstimmung unsinnig und kann nicht verstehen, daß es "nicht geprüfte Angler" gibt, die hier auch noch öffentlich zugeben, ohne die gesetzlich geforderten Scheine angeln zu gehen.
> ...



Wer sagt hier so etwas von sich?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich bin immer noch für die Prüfung, es sollte aber z. B. der Stoff bei den Rechtsvorschriften drastisch gekürzt werden und das wichtigste geprüft werden. Sachen wie, Pachtvertrag, Koppelfischerei, Elektrofischen, ... sind für die Prüfung nicht relevant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Sachen wie, Pachtvertrag, Koppelfischerei, Elektrofischen, ... sind für die Prüfung nicht relevant.



Doch, genau die Dinge sind ja für die Prüfung relevant, deswegen werden sie ja abgefragt.

Fürs Angeln oder Angler sind sie dagegen natürlich kein bisschen relevant......


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

OK, ich wollte fürs ANGELN schreiben.


----------



## olaft64 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wenn Du schon so weit abweichst von der ursprünglichen Linie, werden wir alle auf Seite 100 einen Leitantrag zu einer sinnvollen "Prüfung" verfassen können, die Gegner und Befürworter gemeinsam an den Verband weiterleiten...

Ganz ohne Ironie
Olaf


----------



## Tomasz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch für die Prüfung, es sollte aber z. B. der Stoff bei den Rechtsvorschriften drastisch gekürzt werden und das wichtigste geprüft werden. Sachen wie, Pachtvertrag, Koppelfischerei, Elektrofischen, ... sind für die Prüfung nicht relevant.



Und was ist nach Deiner Ansicht demnach relevant und sollte Prüfungsbestandteil sein, was man sich nicht selbst aneigenen kann? 
Und ja ich gebe zu, nicht jedes Mindestmaß und jede Schonzeit auf Anhieb im Kopf zu haben. Für die Fischarte, die ich regelmäßig beangele ja. Für andere muss ich da schonmal nachlesen. Das ist schon deshalb wichtig, weil sich Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten ändern können. Also muss ich nur wissen, wo ich diese Infos beziehen kann und etwas Zeit mit Lesen verbringen. Davon entbindet mich im Übrigen auch keine Prüfung.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Das Fach Gewässerkunde hat viel Stoff, das nur den Gewässerwart interessiert, das müsste man auch überarbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> > Sachen wie, Pachtvertrag, Koppelfischerei, Elektrofischen, ... sind für die Prüfung nicht relevant.
> 
> 
> Doch, genau die Dinge sind ja für die Prüfung relevant, deswegen werden sie ja abgefragt.
> ...


Sieht eigentlich genau darin sonst keiner die Abstrusität und Absurdität der gelebten Praxis?

Geht das wirklich nur mir so??


----------



## Tomasz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Das Fach Gewässerkunde hat viel Stoff, das nur den Gewässerwart interessiert, das müsste man auch überarbeiten.



Alles richtig was Du sagst, wobei ich mir selbst ein wenig Gewässerkunde angeeignet habe, weil sie mich schon von daher interessiert, mit welchen Fischen ich in einem mir unbekannten Gewässer rechnen kann. Aber prüfungsrelevant ist aus meiner Sicht nichts von alledem. Bleibt aber die Frage:



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und was ist nach Deiner Ansicht demnach relevant  und sollte Prüfungsbestandteil sein, was man sich nicht selbst aneigenen  kann?
> Und ja ich gebe zu, nicht jedes Mindestmaß und jede Schonzeit auf Anhieb  im Kopf zu haben. Für die Fischarte, die ich regelmäßig beangele ja.  Für andere muss ich da schonmal nachlesen. Das ist schon deshalb  wichtig, weil sich Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten ändern können. Also muss  ich nur wissen, wo ich diese Infos beziehen kann und etwas Zeit mit  Lesen verbringen. Davon entbindet mich im Übrigen auch keine Prüfung.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ist ja aber offtopic hier:
Die Frage war ja nicht nach ner vernünftigen Prüfung, sondern  nur ob oder ob nicht........


----------



## Tomasz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ja aber offtopic hier:
> Die Frage war ja nicht nach ner vernünftigen Prüfung, sondern  nur ob oder ob nicht........



Dir ist schon klar, dass ich nicht die Prüfung an sich verbessern will?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Euch beiden. Das bringt ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel.
> Der VDSF wurde demnach bereits weit vor 1970 oder um genau zu sein 1946 gegründet.
> Und der Angelhistoriker Herr Haase hat auch nochmal gut die Wege der beiden Verbände zusammengefasst. Einschließlich der Versuche nach der Wende aufeinander zuzugehen, aber das ist ein anders Thema.
> Ernie1973 konnte zwar ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen, wann und warum auch für Teichanlagen die Pflicht eingeführt wurde, aber es bleibt die Frage, warum und auf wessen Veranlassung hin die Prüfungspflicht vor oder um 1970 eingeführt wurde. Stimmt Ralle24 Aussage, dass es der VDSF selbst war, um damit seine Berechtigung zu untermauern oder gab es andere wirklich handfeste Gründe dafür?
> ...



Hallo Tomasz,

was der Herr Haase da schreibt, ist leider nicht ganz richtig, bzw. ungenau.

Es gab zwar vor 1970 einen VDSF, aber nicht als Bundesverband im heutigen Sinne. Dieser entstand in seiner heutigen Form und Struktur erst im Jahre 1970 durch Zusammenschluß des damaligen (kleinen) VDSF mit dem (damaligen) Deutschen Fischereiverband (DFV). Bis irgendwann Mitte der 90er konnten Vereine als direkte Mitglieder dem VDSF angehören. Das hat man dann geändert, so dass nur noch Landesverbände direkte Mitglieder sein können.

Die Prüfungspflicht wurde auch nicht um 1970 herum eingeführt, sondern Mitte der 70er Jahre beginnend.
Und dass der Verband da tatkräftig seine Hände im Spiel hatte, ist durch Überlieferung belegt. Internet gabs damals noch nicht, Aufzeichnungen auch nicht, so dass die Beweisführung recht schwierig ist. Ist aber im Grunde auch wurscht. 

Vor der Prüfungspflicht konnte man unter Vorlage des Personalausweises und eines Passfotos den (personalisierten) Fischereischein käuflich erwerben, sowohl als regulären Fischereischein, wie auch als Jugendfischereischein. Bei groben Verstößen wurde dieser Fischereischein eingezogen und bei der Behörde ein Sperrvermerk hinterlegt.

Fakt ist, dass dr vor der Prüfungspflicht erworbene Fischereischein seine Gültigkeit verlor, wenn er nicht lückenlos verlängert wurde. Die Praxis vieler Ämter, den Schein bei Vorlage des alten Fischereischeins ohne Überprüfung zu verlängern hält bis heute an und ist für viele alte Angler lange Zeit ein Glücksfall gewesen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Ralle 24*
> 
> 
> ...




Noch Fragen? 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251963

Es war ja im Grunde klar, dass Deine Anmerkung nur in Ermangelung wirklicher Argumente gefallen ist. Aber schließlich kann man solchen Humbug ja schnell entkräften.


----------



## Tomasz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...was der Herr Haase da schreibt, ist leider nicht ganz richtig, bzw. ungenau.
> 
> Es gab zwar vor 1970 einen VDSF, aber nicht als Bundesverband im heutigen Sinne.
> ...
> ...



Vielen Dank Ralle24 für die weitere Aufklärung. Wobei ich hier bei einem User gelesen hatte, dass es die Pflicht in seinem Bundesland auch schon vor 1970 gab. Das genaue Jahr ist mir auch nicht so wichtig. Wichtiger ist mir, dass es eben nicht schon immer diese Pflicht gab und das es so wie im Osten auch im Westen Leute wie @Jose gibt, die ganz ohne Prüfung erfolgreich und ohne gegen Gesetzte und Verordnungen zu verstoßen angeln können|supergri.
Wer diese Pflicht eingeführt hat ist mir insofern nicht wurscht, als das derjenige sie bei gutem Willen auch wieder abschaffen könnte oder sie aber gerade deshalb weiterhin bis aufs Messer verteidigt. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Was auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist:

In manchen ecken Deutschlands gibt es seit anfang/mitte der 80er so Sätze und Regeln wie: Ohne Sportfischerprüfung oder Jahresfischerreischein (JF gibs ja fast nur noch mit Prüfung) keine Gastkartenausgabe möglich.

Und um noch ein drauf zu setzen sind dann noch ganz schlaue auf die idee gekommen,das man dafür doch besser dem VDSF Paß nehmen könnte,also ohne VDSF Paß keine Gastkarten möglich.

Wie kriegt man einen VDSF Paß = Mitglied werden in einem VDSF Verein,wie wird man da Mitglied = Man brauch ne Prüfung und kann eintreten.




Wozu das diente malt ihr euch in euren Köpfen mal selber aus.


lg#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist mir, dass es eben nicht schon immer diese Pflicht gab und das es so wie im Osten auch im Westen Leute wie @Jose gibt, die ganz ohne Prüfung erfolgreich und ohne gegen Gesetzte und Verordnungen zu verstoßen angeln können|supergri.



Angeln können können die alle.|supergri

Angeln dürfen aber nicht überall. Es gibt einige Vereine, die nicht den Fischereischein zur Bedingung für eine Aufnahme machen, sondern den Prüfungsnachweis.
Und so kann es passieren dass Leute wie Jose, die schon gefühlte 120 Jahre angeln, in diesem oder jenem Verein nicht aufgenommen werden weil sie nicht "geprüft" wurden.

Schöne Grüße aus Absurdistan.


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Und das "Perverse" an den ungeprüften Anglern in den Nachbarländern ist, da gibt es noch reichlich Fisch, so viel, dass viele Angler aus NRW z. B. nur in das Nachbarland fahren um zu fischen. 

@Ernie: Bei der TFT Serie wurde es problematisch, als der Focus darüber in großem Stil berichtete. Da mussten die Behörden tätig werden und man wich mit den Wettbewerben in die Nachbarländer aus.


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> @Ernie: Bei der TFT Serie wurde es problematisch, als der Focus darüber in großem Stil berichtete. Da mussten die Behörden tätig werden und man wich mit den Wettbewerben in die Nachbarländer aus.


 

Das ist so auch nicht ganz richtig,wie thomas schon anmerkte,haben leute aus unseren Reihen "Angler/Amtsträger...etc." überhaupt erst alles ins Rollen gebracht in dem sie Anzeige stellten.Nicht aber weil Foren...usw.darüber berichteten.So geht es in der Szene rum,wer nun wo wie was Angezeigt hat weiß ich net,aber es kommt /kam nicht von unseren Feinden,die sind dann nur mit aufgesprungen oder haben nen Brief bekommen,ne Mail...etc.

Nicht die Petraa nicht die Nabu....haben die ersten Steine geworfen,es waren die Angler die ja zusammenhalten wollen. 


Darum kriegen wir ja auch ne Fusion:m um uns Angler einheitlich zu vertreten und zu stärken,und wenn das mal nicht immer so klappt wie man will,hat man ja noch die oben genannten Orgas.die dann tatkräftig helfen,man muss sie nur drum bitten oder nen bißchen nachhhelfen in dem man sie mit Info füttert.


#h


----------



## mmaier1 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Noch Fragen?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251963
> 
> Es war ja im Grunde klar, dass Deine Anmerkung nur in Ermangelung wirklicher Argumente gefallen ist. Aber schließlich kann man solchen Humbug ja schnell entkräften.


 
Schön dass man wieder persönlich werden muss wenn einem eine Antwort nicht in den Kram passt .... aber von Dir bin ich leider in letzter Zeit schwer enttäuscht worden was einen guten Stil im Umgang mit anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern angeht. Aber das ist ja nicht nur mir aufgefallen sondern auch mehrfach anderen.

Jedenfalls ging aus DIESER Umfrage nirgendwo hervor dass alle einen Schein haben .... Und genau dies habe ich nachgefragt. Dass Du darauf wieder persönlich angreifst ist mehr als traurig da man nicht jede Umfrage kennen muss die irgend wann mal gemacht wurde


----------



## Wollebre (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

hatte mich in den Thread schon verabschiedet aber nur noch einmal ganz kurz

hier die Fischereigesetze aller Bundesländer
www.angelwelt.info/fischereirecht_deutschland.html

mal durchlesen wer in den einzelnen Bundesländern o h n e  Prüfung angeln darf.
Da stell man sich doch die Frage warum die und nicht ich!

All die Vergleiche mit Autofahren usw usw hinken oder sind an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Dafür brauchen  a l l e  eine Prüfung/Schein und das o h n e  Ausnahme.

Wolfgang


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Dass Du darauf wieder persönlich angreifst ist mehr als traurig da man nicht jede Umfrage kennen muss die irgend wann mal gemacht wurde



Nein, Nein...Du hast nicht nachgefragt, sondern m.o.w. ironisch unterstellt. Auch das ist schlechter Diskussionsstil. 
Und die Umfrage wurde nicht irgendwann gemacht, sondern die habe ich gestern Dir zu Ehren ins Leben gerufen, obwohl mir - und bei kurzem nachdenken wohl den meisten Usern - klar sein dürfte, dass hier überwiegend Angler mit Fischereischein schreiben.
Du siehst also, dass ich mich bemühe, meine Aussagen mit Fakten zu untermauern, selbst wenn manchens Störfeuer an verdammt kurzen Haaren herbeigezogen wird.

Somit dürfte also klar sein, dass diejenigen, die gegen die Prüfung gestimmt haben, dies völlig unbefangen getan haben, während bei den Befürwortern ein sicher nicht geringer Prozentsatz (eigene, unbeweisbare Meinung) nur/auch deshalb so abgestimmt haben, weil sie sich der Prüfung nicht mehr stellen müssen.

Jetzt kann man nochmal auf die wohl unpassenden, aber in Ermangelung von Argumenten gerne herangezogenen Beispiele wie den Führerschein zurückkommen. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Umfrage unter den Führerscheininhabern eine Quote von 30% bringt, die die Führerscheinprüfung abschaffen würden. Und in anderen Bereichen wird das ganz ähnlich sein.

Und das spricht Bände.


----------



## antonio (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Neee Antonio. Da haben wir uns falsch verstanden.
> Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, gab es die Prüfungspflicht in den alten Bundesländern schon vor der Wende. Also nochmal meine Frage. Wer hat da seit wann und mit welcher Begründung die Prüfungspflicht in den alten Bundesländern eingeführt. Dieser geschichtliche Hintergrund fehlt mir "Neubürger".
> 
> Gruß
> ...



klar gab es die schon nur eben in unterschiedlicher qualität.
deswegen gab es ja diesen passus in den verschiedensten figes.
und eben *auch* deswegen wurde in den neuen bl die prüfung eingeführt.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Prüfungspflicht wurde auch nicht um 1970 herum eingeführt, sondern Mitte der 70er Jahre beginnend.


 
Simmt, beginnend.

Dies ist in allen bundesländern zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten eingeführt worden, in SH z.B. erst 1996, mit dem dann neu gemachten Landesfischereigesetz. 

Ich habe 1986 meine Prüfung noch freiwillig gemacht, die benötgte man auch für den Eintritt in den Verein nicht, in dem ich seit 1982 bin.





> Vor der Prüfungspflicht konnte man unter Vorlage des Personalausweises und eines Passfotos den (personalisierten) Fischereischein käuflich erwerben, sowohl als regulären Fischereischein, wie auch als Jugendfischereischein.


 
Jupp, genau so.



> Bei groben Verstößen wurde dieser Fischereischein eingezogen und bei der Behörde ein Sperrvermerk hinterlegt.


 
Nee, leider nicht, zumindest nicht überall.

Es gab und gibt immer noch Behörden, die keine Kartei führen, sondern lediglich Listen als Abrechnungsgrundlage für die Buchhaltung, über ausgegeben Fischereischeine. Deshalb ist auch eine Einziehung bei Vergehen absurd, weil, wenn man dann zum Amt geht, dann bekommt man mit Vorlage der Prüfungsbescheinigung gleich einen neuen Schein...|uhoh:






> Fakt ist, dass dr vor der Prüfungspflicht erworbene Fischereischein seine Gültigkeit verlor, wenn er nicht lückenlos verlängert wurde. Die Praxis vieler Ämter, den Schein bei Vorlage des alten Fischereischeins ohne Überprüfung zu verlängern hält bis heute an und ist für viele alte Angler lange Zeit ein Glücksfall gewesen


 
Wohl auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich...

In SH gab es 1996 beginnend eine Übergangsfrist von 3 Jahren, wer danach mit dem alten Schein ankam musste eine Prüfung nachweisen.

Die alten Scheine wurden in SH auch nicht verlängert, sondern man bekam den neuen und wer den einmal hatte, der konnte problemlos 10 Jahre mit den Beitragszahlungen aussetzen und dann wieder mit der Bezahlung beginnen.


Da gibt es also über die Bundesländer die unterschiedlichsten geschichtlichen Historien....


----------



## Knispel (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

In Bremen braucht man heute noch keine Prüfung. Vereine nehmen nur Angler mit Prüfung auf ( die besitzen hier einen "Fischereischein" und keinen "Stockangelschein" ) - es gab aber eine Übergangsregelung - wer damals ( 1990 )  den alten Schein von mindestens 1986 - 1990 ( also mindestens 4 Jahre oder länger ) besaß, brauchte keine Prüfung sondern erhielt seinen "neuen" auf lebzeitgültigen "Fischereischein" so, dass war bei mir z.B. der Fall. Auch wurde meine damalige Vereinszugehörigkeit nicht gekündigt, da ich ja einen "blauen" Fischereischein besaß und eine Prüfung bis heute immer noch nicht abgelegt habe. Ich kenne viele Kollegen, bei denen der Fall genauso liegt. Sind wir jetzt "schlechte" Angler ? Ich konnte sogar ohne Prüfung über 30 Jahre als Gewässerwart tätig sein und oh Wunder - das klappte sogar ....


----------



## Tomasz (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Meine Frage war:



Tomasz schrieb:


> Die Einführung der Prüfungspflicht mit der Wende in den Neuen Bundesländern habe ich bereits mehrfach erläutert und auch wie es bis dahin gereglt wurde. Kann mir unbedarften Neubürger mal jemand aus den alten Bundesländern erklären, wann und mit welcher Begründung dort die Prüfungspflicht eingeführt wurde? Das ist weder eine rhetorische noch provokante Frage, sondern interessiert mich wirklich, um die Dinge besser einordnen zu können. Ich höre neben Sachgründe auch immer wieder die Begründung, dass die Prüfungspflicht nun mal so existiert, wie sie existiert. Das ganze klingt ein wenig gottgegeben, aber das wird es wohl nicht sein. Aber vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass es die Jüngeren einfach nicht anders kennen.
> 
> Hier wird übrigens gerade eine Erleichterung für die Ausübung unseres Hobbys ausdrücklich begrüßt. Warum sich da bei der Prüfungspfllicht so dermaßen die Geister scheiden, erschließt sich mir nach wie vor nicht.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank an diejenigen, die mir auf meine Fragen hier und in der Umfrage von Ralle  24 geantwortet haben und für mich ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen konnten. Ich will das mal für mich zusammen fassen.
Nach dem was ich jetzt weiß ist wie vermutet, die Prüfungspflicht nicht gottgegegeben sondern ein Produkt der Neuzeit. Dabei kristallisiert sich heraus, dass die Prüfungspflicht in den alten Bundesländern irgendwann in den 70-er Jahren oder auch schon kurz davor eingeführt wurde. (In den neuen Bundesländern geschah dies abgesehen von der Raubfischqulifikation erst nach der Wende.) 
Der Grund für die Einführung der Prüfungspflicht ist mir bislang noch nicht ganz klar geworden. Man könnte vermuten, dass sich in dieser Zeit das Tierschutzgesetz verändert hat, aber was wesentlich dagegen spricht ist, dass die Pflicht in den Bundesländern zu unterscheidlichen Zeitpunkten und im unterscheidlichen Umfang eingeführt wurde. Auch die heute wieder eingeführten Regelungen zum Friedfischschein in Brandenburg und dem Tourischein in Meckpom zeigen doch, dass man gesezteskonform auch ohne Prüfung angeln kann und auch die in den Bundesländern zuständigen Behörden einem dies zutrauen.
Zudem gab es da Übergangsregelungen, die doch auch zeigen, dass man dem "ungeprüften" Anglern durchaus zugetraut hat, dass sie auch ohne Prüfung weiter angeln, Fische fangen und diese auch vernünftig behandeln können. 
Wenn aber das Tierschutzgesetz als schlagendes Argument wegfällt, bleibt die Frage wer hat dann und warum die Pflicht eingeführt hat und welche Interesse stecken dahinter? Für mich stellt sich das bislang so dar, dass es maßgeblich der VDSF und einzelne Vereine waren, die auf diese Weise entweder ihre Berechtigung untermauern oder Angler von ihren Gewässern fern halten wollten. In meinen Augen sind das rein subjektive Gründe. 
Dummerweise müssen jetzt viele Angler diese Prüfung machen und kennen es daher nicht anders. Das erklärt mir, warum in meinen Augen so überraschend viele für die Pflicht gestimmt haben und ich als ein seit über 30 Jahren im Verein organiserter "ungeprüfter" Angler deren Argumente nicht so recht verstehen kann. 
Und ich bin es eigentlich leid immer wieder betonen zu müssen, ich habe eine offiziellen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit und diesen auf legale Weise ganz ohne Prüfung erworben und muss keine Kontrollen fürchten. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Thomasz
ich kann darüber auch nur spekulieren aus Beiträgen von hier und anderswo,
Ein möglicher Grund kann sicher die Entwicklung des Tierschutzgesetzes gewesen sein und der Versuch über den Weg der Prüfung die Angler näher an die Jäger zu bringen, um gemeinsame Initiativen machen zu können. Das hat wohl nicht funktioniert. Vielleicht was es auch einfach etwas vorauseilender "Gehorsam", um den sich immer stärker entwickelnden Tierschutzgedanke begegnen zu können und abwehrend sagen zu können. Unsere Angler sind "zertifiziert" und mit Gütesiegel versehen. 
Aber Achtung: es sind nur Vermutungen!
Und wie das so ist, dürfte die Prüfung ein gewisses Eigenleben entwickelt haben, da man damit ja auch sein Gewässer von den ungeprüften "Deppen" ( sorry) freihalten etc. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Koalabaer (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Man könnte vermuten, dass sich in dieser Zeit das Tierschutzgesetz verändert hat,



...wird ja öfters als Argument angeführt.Wenn ich mir jedoch ansehe,welche Zustände(Legebatterien,Tiertransporte etc.) in den 80-90er Jahren mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar waren...kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen,daß hier die Angler hätten vorauseilen müssen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Es ging den Verbänden ja am Ende drum, dass niemand angeln kann ohne in Verbänden zu sein oder zumindest über die Verbände Geld für die Prüfung gebracht zu haben (siehe nochmal Ralles Schilderung)..

Dafür war der nachgereichte Tierschutzgedanke das Alibi und beschwert auf Grund der Machtgeilheit der Verbände bis heute Angler und das Angeln..


----------



## smithie (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Der Grund für die Einführung der Prüfungspflicht ist mir bislang noch nicht ganz klar geworden.


Und genau das ist doch eigentlich der Kernpunkt des ganzen.

Ohne die Gründe der Prüfungseinführung zu kennen, bringt die ganze Diskussion an sich nichts.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Bei der Durchleuchtung der Sinnhaftigkeit der Prüfung spielt der Tierschutzgedanke sicher eine wesentliche Rolle.
Weniger in der tatsächlichen Bedeutung, als vielmehr zur Argumentation gegen die Lager des Tier- und Naturschutzes, die die Angelfischerei als erklärten Gegner ausgemacht haben.

Es ist für die Vertreter der Angler (lassen wir jetzt mal alle diesbezüglichen Bedenekn und Kritiken außen vor) im kotroversen Dialog ein Argument darauf hinzuweisen dass, wer in Deutschland die Angel ins Wasser hält, geschult und fachkompetent ist, da dieser ja eine Prüfung bestehen musste. 

Es ist aber auch eine argumentative Krücke, die nicht nur instabil ist, sondern auch kontraproduktiv.

Instabil deswegen, weil jeder, der sich näher mit den Anforderungen dieser Prüfung beschäftigt sofort erkennt, dass der Schulungsgehalt nahezu null beträgt und hier lediglich eine Alibifunktion hat.

Kontraproduktiv deswegen, weil durch die erklärte Notwenigkeit einer Schulung und Prüfung die Angelfischerei in einen Natur- und Tierschutzrelevanten Status gehoben wird, der der Realität in keinster Weise entspricht. 

Sprich, wir Angler führen selber an, dass Angeln ein Hobby ist, zu dessen Ausübung man geschult und geprüft sein muss, führen dies aber gleichzeitig durch eine inhaltlich unterirdisch lächerliche Prüfung ad absurdum.

Unsere Gegner werden nicht an der Notwendigkeit einer fachlichen Ausbildung zweifeln, ungeachtet dessen, dass dies Humbug ist. Sie werden uns aber irgendwann auf´s Butterbrot schmieren, dass die Prüfung fachlich eine leere Hülle ist.

Und dann kommen wir in echte Erklärungsnot. Denn zurückrudern vom jahrzehntelang selbst verordneten Gefährungspotential durch die Angelfischerei ist nur sehr schwer und langfristig möglich. Tourischeine und ähnliches sind die ersten, leisen Ruderschläge. Und wir sollten dabei nicht noch zusätzliche Wellen erzeugen.


----------



## Tomasz (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...
> Ein möglicher Grund kann sicher die Entwicklung des Tierschutzgesetzes gewesen sein ...
> ...
> Und wie das so ist, dürfte die Prüfung ein gewisses Eigenleben entwickelt haben, da man damit ja auch sein Gewässer von den ungeprüften "Deppen" ( sorry) freihalten etc.
> Gruß A.



Das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz kann aber nicht der einzig springende Punkt gewesen sein, wenn ich daran denke, dass auch heute wieder eingeführten Regelungen zum Friedfischschein in  Brandenburg und dem Tourischein in Meckpom doch zeigen, dass man  gesezteskonform auch ohne Prüfung angeln kann und auch die in den  Bundesländern zuständigen Behörden einem dies zutrauen. Hinzu kommen die Übergangsregelungen nach Einführung der Pflicht usw. 
Das sich aber gewisses Eigenleben entwickelt hat, mit dem man mancheorts auch sein Gewässer von den "ungeprüften"  freihalten kann, zeigen einige der hier angeführten Beispiele. Das es wie Rallle24 sagt immer wieder als Krücke herhalten muss sehe ich auch so. Eine Krücke und mehr nicht.



smithie schrieb:


> ...Ohne die Gründe der Prüfungseinführung zu kennen, bringt die ganze Diskussion an sich nichts.



Die Gründe, die ich rausgelesen habe sagen einiges und sind in meinen Augen sehr wohl diskussionswürdig:g. Davon ab, würde ich mich weder in diesem Thema noch bei anderen Themen im Leben jemals davon abbringen lassen Dinge zu hinterfragen, nur weil mir niemand die Gründe dafür erklären kann. Im Gegentteil würde ich da umso mehr nachhaken, weil es vermutlich keine vernünftigen Gründe geben wird. Sonst wäre es ja ein einfaches diese zu benennen.
Also mein Verein nimmt auch ungeprüfte Angler auf und mein Verband lässt sie an allen Pachtgewässern Brandenburgs auf Friedfische angeln. Und das nicht zähneknirschend, weil es die Politik so will, sondern mit vollem Stolz, das für die Menschen ermöglichen zu können und im Einklang mit der Politik und den Behörden.
Angler aus den alten Bundesländern habe da wohl gaaaaaanz andere Erfahrungen gemacht, so das man durchaus davon ausgehen kann, dass die Prüfung mehr als gewollt ist. Lobbyarbeit für sein Klientel sieht in meinen Augen anders aus, es sei denn man will lieber seine Besitzstände wahren, als das Angeln attraktiv für jedermann zu machen. Hier scheint Brandenburg und auch ein ganzes stückweit Meckpom eine Vorreiterrolle einzunehmen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## smithie (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Die Gründe, die ich rausgelesen habe sagen einiges und sind in meinen Augen sehr wohl diskussionswürdig:g. Davon ab, würde ich mich weder in diesem Thema noch bei anderen Themen im Leben jemals davon abbringen lassen Dinge zu hinterfragen, nur weil mir niemand die Gründe dafür erklären kann. Im Gegentteil würde ich da umso mehr nachhaken, weil es vermutlich keine vernünftigen Gründe geben wird. Sonst wäre es ja ein einfaches diese zu benennen.


Hallo Tomasz,

ich finde es müßig über Gründe zu diskutieren, die eventuell und möglicherweise die Gründe waren, eine Prüfung einzuführen.
Daher meine Aussage.

Das soll natürlich Dich und auch sonst niemanden davon abbringen, weiter das Thema zu hinterfragen.
Ob Dir hier jemand die Gründe sagen kann: ich weiß es nicht, vielleicht war ja jemand an dem Gesetzgebungsprozess beteiligt. Dem bisherigen Diskussionsverlauf zufolge nicht.


----------



## gründler (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gründler schrieb:


> Was auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist:
> 
> In manchen ecken Deutschlands gibt es seit anfang/mitte der 80er so Sätze und Regeln wie: Ohne Sportfischerprüfung oder Jahresfischerreischein (JF gibs ja fast nur noch mit Prüfung) keine Gastkartenausgabe möglich.
> 
> ...


 



#h#h#h|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Also mein Verein nimmt auch ungeprüfte Angler auf und mein Verband lässt sie an allen Pachtgewässern Brandenburgs auf Friedfische angeln. Und das nicht zähneknirschend, weil es die Politik so will, sondern mit vollem Stolz, das für die Menschen ermöglichen zu können und im Einklang mit der Politik und den Behörden.
> Angler aus den alten Bundesländern habe da wohl gaaaaaanz andere Erfahrungen gemacht, so das man durchaus davon ausgehen kann, dass die Prüfung mehr als gewollt ist. Lobbyarbeit für sein Klientel sieht in meinen Augen anders aus, es sei denn man will lieber seine Besitzstände wahren, als das Angeln attraktiv für jedermann zu machen. Hier scheint Brandenburg und auch ein ganzes stückweit Meckpom eine Vorreiterrolle einzunehmen.



Hallo Tomasz,

wie es in den Brandenburg und MV gehandhabt wird, finde ich absolut Klasse. 

Dass Du hinterfragst, Gründe wissen willst, ist vollkommen richtig und legitim.

Doch es gibt zu bedenken, dass in Brandenburg, wie auch in MV *noch* vielfach alte DAV-Kultur gelebt wird. In den alten BL ist die Prüfung eine heilige Kuh, die mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigt wird. Zuletzt erneut bewiesen bei der Revision des LFG in Schleswig Holstein. Da gab es heftigen, zum Glück weitgehend erfolglosen, Protest des dortigen Verbandes gegen den Tourischein. Ja man hat sogar aktiv den Tierschutz mit ins Boot geholt.

Und nun kann man sich fragen, welche Gründe ein Verband haben kann, gegen Willen und Vorschlag der gesetzgebenden Politik an der bedingungslosen Prüfung festhalten zu wollen.
Hier kann es im Grunde nicht mehr um Argumentation bei Kontroversen mit selbigen gehen. Welche sonstigen Gründe wollen uns da einfallen?


----------



## Tomasz (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Doch es gibt zu bedenken, dass in Brandenburg, wie auch in MV *noch* vielfach alte DAV-Kultur gelebt wird. In den alten BL ist die Prüfung eine heilige Kuh, die mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigt wird. Zuletzt erneut bewiesen bei der Revision des LFG in Schleswig Holstein. Da gab es heftigen, zum Glück weitgehend erfolglosen, Protest des dortigen Verbandes gegen den Tourischein. Ja man hat sogar aktiv den Tierschutz mit ins Boot geholt.
> 
> Und nun kann man sich fragen, welche Gründe ein Verband haben kann, gegen Willen und Vorschlag der gesetzgebenden Politik an der bedingungslosen Prüfung festhalten zu wollen.
> Hier kann es im Grunde nicht mehr um Argumentation bei Kontroversen mit selbigen gehen. Welche sonstigen Gründe wollen uns da einfallen?



Ja da magst Du Recht haben. 
Was hatte ich eigentlich von den Antworten erwartet...
Nun, ich hatte versucht die Frage ergebnissoffen zu stellen. Das da keiner antwortet, der bei der Gesetztgebung zugegen war, ist mir klar gewesen. Aber es hätte auch sein können, dass jemand sagt, dass er beide Zeiten (mit und ohne Prüfungspflicht) kennt und nach der Prüfungspflicht Verbesserungen für Angler *und* Natur feststellen konnte. Oder etwa, dass jemand mir erklären kann, dass Brandeburg oder MeckPom auf dem Holzweg ist und gegen Gesetzt und gesunden Menschenverstand verstützt. Oder dass man vor der Wende in der DDR barbarische Zustände am Wasser hatte, die dann endlich geordnet werden konnten und dann kommt wieder so ein Mist wie der Friedfischschein.  Keine Ahnung, so sieht es für mich so aus, dass es keiner Prüfung bedarf. Ich  habe keine, viele andere aus meinem Verein haben keine und jüngere Mitglieder die eine brauchten angeln weder besser noch benehmmen sie sich am Wasser anders (was nicht heißen soll das es auf beiden Seiten nur Lämmmer gibt). 

Ich fahre jetzt nach Brandenburg. Morgen ist Arbeitseinsatz und Sonntag gehts aufs Wasser.

Schönes Wochenende

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Eigentlich ist es schade, dass es so wenig wirklich "Greifbares" dazu gibt(danke an die "alten Wessis" #hdie geantwortet haben) Es ist ja ein Stück weit Geschichte und Entwicklung des VDSF. Und sorry, irgenwo will ich einfach was darüber wissen, wie da was entstanden ist. Ich war ja nicht dabei und in der ARD Abendschau kam recht wenig zu dem Thema. Und nu wolln se uns verkuppeln;+
Gruß A.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

...wenn mal jemand unterbeschäftigt ist, dann könnte er in irgendeinem Bundesland mal versuchen, die "Motive", bzw. die Unterlagen aus dem Gesetzgebungsverfahren im Landtag zu bekommen (Fachausschüsse, Materialien, Protokolle, Beteiligte, Berater etc.), mit dem irgendwo seinerzeit die Fischereischein (-prüfungspflicht) gesetzlich eingeführt worden ist.

Da wird sicherlich etwas drinstehen - schliesslich sind diese Dinge durch einige Landtage im Gesetzgebungsverfahren so beschlossen worden, wie wir sie heute kennen!

Allerdings dürfte das ne wilde Buddelei im (Landes-) Staatsarchiv, oder im Archiv des Landesparlamentes werden, die keinen Spaß macht und unter Umständen noch was kostet!

Aber - irgendwo wird sowas archiviert!

Nur dort wird man Antworten kriegen.

Sonst bleibt es bei "Schuldzuweisungen" und Spekulationen...

Ernie

PS:

Evtl. einfacher in den neuen Bundesländern, weil deren Fischereigesetze noch nicht so alt sind, wie die der alten Bundesländer!


----------



## antonio (3. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ernie den hauptgrund für die neuen bl hatte ich schon geschrieben.
wenn es nicht gemacht worden wäre, hätten die angler aus den neuen ländern in vielen alten nicht angeln können.
ob das nun irgendwo mit als begründung steht ist nebensache.
und egal bei welcher gesetzgebung etc. oftmals sind die offiziellen gründe nicht die wahren, je nach lobbyarbeit.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Naja - das man unterschiedliche Antworten bekommt, wenn man "geprüfte" oder "noch zu prüfende" Angler befragt, dass erscheint logisch.

Aber - wer regelt denn die Bestimmungen für Angler am besten bzw. am sinnvollsten?

Angler oder Nicht-Angler?

Die, die schon angeln, oder diejenigen, die vielleicht irgendwann mal angeln werden?

Richtig - Angler regeln das meiste rund um´s Angeln - und die Meinung der (teilweise zwangsweise geprüften) Anglerschaft scheint - zumindest tendenziell - auch aus dieser sicherlich nur begrenzt repräsentativen Umfrage - ablesbar zu sein!

Hier drin wird ständig *FÜR* mehr Beteiligung von Anglern an Gesetzgebungsverfahren usw. argumentiert - *ES SEI DENN*, der Wille der Anglerschaft passt gerade nicht so richtig ins persönliche Portfolio....

....hier  zeichnet sich jetzt mal ein gewisser mehrheitlicher Willen in der  (natürlich mehrheitlich bereits geprüften!) Anglerschaft ab - der nun mit Händen und Füßen kleingeredet &  heruntergespielt wird! --> weil er eigenen Interessen zuwiderläuft!?!

Als Prüfungspflichtbefürworter wird man von der recht aktiven & schreibenden hardcore-meinungsbildenden/ -steuernden (oder auch nicht!) - Minderheit hier drin behandelt, als "hätte man *ES* nur noch nicht kapiert".....---> LOL - doch - kapiert! - und zwar so einiges - und auch reichlich durchdacht und kritisch hinterfragt!!!

Reformen sind sicher nötig und sinnvoll - aber - eine Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht wird nix verbessern und wird offenbar aus den Reihen der Anglerschaft auch *NICHT (!!!!!!!!!!) mehrheitlich* gewünscht!!!

Ich kann die (inhaltliche) Kritik an der Prüfung in ihrer jetzigen Form vielerorts gut nachvollziehen - denke auch, dass man dabei viel verbessern könnte & sollte, aber - eine schlechte Prüfung gebietet nicht die Abschaffung, sondern allenfalls *die Verbesserung* der Prüfung, *SO WIE* es die Mehrheit der (bereits angelnden!) Angler offenbar auch möchte.

In der bereits bestehenden Anglerschaft denke ich, dass die Prüfungsgegner in der Minderheit sind - und ich sehe irgendwie nicht den Sinn, warum sich diese Minderheit nun bei künftigen Gesetzgebungsverfahren in Sachen Angeln durchsetzen sollte?!

Selbst in blitzsauberen und demokratisch einwandfreien künftigen Prozessen/Reformen/Gesetzgebungsverfahren sollte doch *die Meinung der Mehrheit* in der Anglerschaft Berücksichtigung finden, oder!?!

...erst-recht leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum der Wille von pot. zukünftigen Anglern ausschlaggebend sein sollte, für die Zukunft der Angel (-prüfungs-)Gesetzgebung - denn die zu erwartende Antwort ist klar, wenn man den künftigen Anglern beispielsweise folgende 2 Alternativen anbietet:

1 - frei erwerbbare Angellizenz?

2 - Prüfung, inhaltlich sinnvoll & neu strukturiert & mit mehr Praxis - kostet aber Zeit, etwas Geld und Nerven & u.U. wird sogar im Vorfeld dafür etwas anglerische Grundbildung & vielleicht sogar ein gewisser Intellekt oder eine praktische "Probezeit" verlangt?


Wir werden es erleben - aber - *der mehrheitliche Wille in der Anglerschaft* scheint (!!!) mir relativ klar zu sein.....!

#h

Ernie


----------



## Koalabaer (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> 2 - Prüfung, inhaltlich sinnvoll & neu strukturiert & mit mehr Praxis - kostet aber Zeit, etwas Geld und Nerven & u.U. wird sogar im Vorfeld dafür etwas anglerische Grundbildung & vielleicht sogar ein gewisser Intellekt oder eine praktische "Probezeit" verlangt?



...für mich einer der Hauptgründe weswegen ich gegen die Prüfung bin.Gerade in der heutigen Zeit möchte ich möglichst ,,Alle'' Interessierte ins gemeinsame Boot holen.Eine große Gemeinschaft bilden...welche den Angeleinschränkungen entgegensteht.
Angeln in der Gesellschaft zur normalsten Sache der Welt machen.Jenes erreiche ich durch möglichst einfachen Einstieg.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ernie es geht aber diesbezüglich nicht nur um die anglerschaft, also *alle* befragen.
und wenn du nur die gesamte anglerschaft befragst, so wage ich zu behaupten, wird das ergebnis auch anders anders aussehen als bei dieser umfrage.
und wie eben schon gesagt, die prüfung wird nichts ändern am verhalten, das machen dann nur entsprechende kontrollen.

antonio


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Angeln in der Gesellschaft zur normalsten Sache der Welt machen.Jenes erreiche ich durch möglichst einfachen Einstieg.



100 Punkte. 

Das bedeutet für den Einzelnen aber gleichsam mancherorts sicher auch eine Einschränkung, weshalb ich die Abwehrhaltung vieler Angler durchaus verstehen kann. 

Falsch ist sie meiner Meinung nach dennoch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich kann die (inhaltliche) Kritik an der Prüfung in ihrer jetzigen Form vielerorts gut nachvollziehen - denke auch, dass man dabei viel verbessern könnte & sollte, aber - eine schlechte Prüfung gebietet nicht die Abschaffung, sondern allenfalls *die Verbesserung* der Prüfung, *SO WIE* es die Mehrheit der (bereits angelnden!) Angler offenbar auch möchte.



Da bin ich bei Dir.

Allerdings, angesichts der horrendenden Mißstände in weiten Kreisen der "geprüften" Angler, dann grundsätzlich für *alle*.

Alle Fischereischeine werden ungültig, und jeder muss sich erneut der  - dann wesentlich verbesserten, zeitaufwendigeren und teureren - Prüfung unterziehen. 

*Nur so* lässt sich ein gleichmäßig hoher Ausbildungsstand erreichen.

Das gilt insbesondere für die Angler aus den neuen Bundesländern, die Ihren Fischereischein damals haben umschreiben lassen und die - das muss man sich im Munde zergehen lassen - *überhaupt nicht* geprüft sind.

Ja, und dabei bin ich mal gespannt, wo dann die Mehrheiten liegen.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei Dir.
> 
> Allerdings, angesichts der horrendenden Mißstände in weiten Kreisen der "geprüften" Angler, dann grundsätzlich für *alle*.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## smithie (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Alle Fischereischeine werden ungültig, und jeder muss sich erneut der  - dann wesentlich verbesserten, zeitaufwendigeren und teureren - Prüfung unterziehen.


Ist das so, dass dann alles aufwändiger und teurer wird? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das Konzept schon steht


----------



## olaft64 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

In den BL mit Zwangslehrgang eher nicht, da habe ich jetzt schon 180 € bezahlt. Aber der ist heute nicht überall Pflicht. Wenn die geforderte praktische/ praxisnahe Ausbildung käme (ohne die das alles wenig Sinn macht), wird es mit Sicherheit nicht billiger...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Purist (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ...für mich einer der Hauptgründe weswegen ich gegen die Prüfung bin.Gerade in der heutigen Zeit möchte ich möglichst ,,Alle'' Interessierte ins gemeinsame Boot holen.Eine große Gemeinschaft bilden...welche den Angeleinschränkungen entgegensteht.
> Angeln in der Gesellschaft zur normalsten Sache der Welt machen.Jenes erreiche ich durch möglichst einfachen Einstieg.



Geschätzte 15-20 Millionen (potentielle Angler) zusätzlich "ins Boot holen" um "Angeleinschränkungen" entgegenzustehen? 

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht annähernd, warum viele von euch nicht die Gewässerfläche in Deutschland mit der Einwohnerzahl unseres Landes vergleichen wollen um dann festzustellen: Hier muss man die Angelei reglementieren, genauso wie man Naturschutz von jedem einfordern muss, wenn man das bischen Natur, was noch vorhanden und wenig berührt ist, bewahren und erhalten will. Wir sind hier weder in Sibirien noch in Alaska, im Amazonasgebiet oder den Niederlanden..

Der Zeitaufwand ist für mich auch kein echtes Argument gegen die Prüfung. Der ist nämlich eigentlich zu gering, was ja auch kritisiert wird, weil dabei eigentlich zu wenig Wissen vermittelt werden kann. Vereinspflicht, die vielen das Angeln durchaus lehren könnte, will auch keiner (wie ich finde zurecht, nicht jedem gefällt die Vereinsmeierei).


----------



## Tomasz (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hallo antonio,
richtig ist, dass es in der DDR für die Raubfischmarke eine Qualifikationsnachweises bedurfte. Allerdings waren die Prüfungsbedingungen dazu so ausgelegt, dass sie durch die Vereine selbst durchgeführt werden konnten. Ich kenne daher nur wenige Angler, die in den 80-er Jahren tatsächlich eine Prüfung dazu abbgelegt haben. Die Praxis sah so aus, dass man spätestens nach einigen Jahren der Mitgliedschaft im Verein oftmals die Qualifikation eingetragen bekommen hat, da man durch die Praxis bewiesen hat, zum Angeln in der Lage zu sein. Mir ist auch keine Prüfungsbescheinigung oder ähnliches bekannt und ich selbst habe keine und kenne auch niemanden, der so eine Prüfungsbescheinigung nachweisen kann. Für die Überschreibung des Fischereischeins nach der Wende reichte i.d.R. der DAV-Mitgliedsausweis und im besten Fall eine handschriftliche Eintragung darin, dass man eine Raubfischqualifikation hat. 
Mag sein, dass das ganze nicht ganz preussisch korrekt ablief, aber pragmatisch und der Sache angemessen war es allemale.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

tomasz ich wollte auch nix über die qualität der prüfung damals aussagen.
egal in welche richtung.
nur es gab sie eben.
genauso wie die heutige, über deren qualität ich auch nicht weiter diskutieren will.
der unterschied zu heute ist eben(bis auf die ausnahmeregelungen), daß man damals grundsätzlich keine prüfung brauchte um angeln zu gehen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Geschätzte 15-20 Millionen (potentielle Angler) zusätzlich "ins Boot holen" um "Angeleinschränkungen" entgegenzustehen?
> 
> Ich verstehe wirklich nicht annähernd, warum viele von euch nicht die Gewässerfläche in Deutschland mit der Einwohnerzahl unseres Landes vergleichen wollen um dann festzustellen: Hier muss man die Angelei reglementieren, genauso wie man Naturschutz von jedem einfordern muss, wenn man das bischen Natur, was noch vorhanden und wenig berührt ist, bewahren und erhalten will. Wir sind hier weder in Sibirien noch in Alaska, im Amazonasgebiet oder den Niederlanden..
> 
> ...




antonio


----------



## Stralsund (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> 1. regelt man den zugang zum gewässer über die anzahl der erlaubnisscheine



Na super. Dann können sich also nur die vermögenden Angler Erlaubnisscheine leisten.
Viel mehr Angler <-> gleiche Anzahl Erlaubnisschein -> Preis steigt



antonio schrieb:


> 2. gibt es durchaus länder die mit deutschland in  bezug auf die gewässerfläche zu vergleichen sind, in denen es aber auch  ohne prüfung funktioniert und auch nicht schlechter als hier.


Nicht schwafeln ... Fakten! Welche Länder sind das zum Beispiel?


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Nicht schwafeln ... Fakten! Welche Länder sind das zum Beispiel?


Zum Beispiel die Niederlande. Ein Bisschen mehr Wasserfläche vielleicht, aber auch knapp doppelt so viele Einwohner/km² wenn ich mich nicht irre.

EDIT: Eben nachgeschaut - die Wasserfläche ist nicht zu vergleichen - da hab ich mich total verrannt 
Deutschland ca. 2% vs Niederlande ca. 20%


----------



## antonio (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Na super. Dann können sich also nur die vermögenden Angler Erlaubnisscheine leisten.
> Viel mehr Angler <-> gleiche Anzahl Erlaubnisschein -> Preis steigt
> 
> nein die anzahl der scheine wird sowieso oftmals von der fischereibehörde nach oben begrenzt.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Zoddl (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> nein die anzahl der scheine wird sowieso oftmals von der fischereibehörde nach oben begrenzt.
> und jeder kartenausgeber ist eben gut beraten nicht mehr karten herauszugeben wie das gewässer verkraftet.
> und wer die preise für erlaubnisscheine heute schon hochtreiben will, der tut dies auch jetzt schon.
> dem ist es egal ob prüfung oder nicht.


Super Vorschlag antonio, klingt gut und praktikabel, einfach und umsetzbar!
Nur wars das dann mit der Freiheit, die so ein DAV - Gewässerpool für den Angler bietet... #t


----------



## Stralsund (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> nein die anzahl der scheine wird sowieso oftmals von der fischereibehörde nach oben begrenzt.
> und jeder kartenausgeber ist eben gut beraten nicht mehr karten herauszugeben wie das gewässer verkraftet.
> und wer die preise für erlaubnisscheine heute schon hochtreiben will, der tut dies auch jetzt schon.
> dem ist es egal ob prüfung oder nicht.



"nein" ... was "nein"? Nichts anderes schreibe ich ja. Die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine ist begrenzt - durch die Fischereibehörde, den Verein oder durch den Papst - vollkommen egal. Fakt es, durch die natürlichen Gegebenheiten verkraftet ein Gewässer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Anglern.
Wenn sich jetzt die Anzahl der Angler durch den Wegfall der Prüfungspflicht verdoppeln würde, dann gibt es für die gleiche, begrenzte Anzahl von Erlaubnisscheinen doppelt so viele potentielle Abnehmer. Also steigt der Preis natürlich. Simples Zusammenspiel von Angebot und Nachfrage - ist das so schwer zu begreifen?



antonio schrieb:


> frankreich,tschechien usw.so groß wie von manchen behauptet, sind die unterschiede gar nicht.
> und in deutschland gibts eben regional große unterschiede.



Eben, es gibt riesige regionale Unterschiede! Gefühlte 99% der Deutschen Angelgewässer liegen in BRB und MV, wo eh kein Mensch wohnt. Dort interessiert die Anzahl der Angler schlichtweg nicht.
Aber stell dir mal doppelt so viele Angler im Ruhrgebiet, Bayern oder Hessen vor. Dann gehen die Vereinsbeiträge und Preise für Erlaubnisscheine durch die Decke. Manche Vereine in Bayern z.B. haben ja jetzt schon finanzielle Hürden jenseits von Gut und Böse.

Fakt ist doch:
*Eine Erleichterung der Zugangshürden zum Angeln hat für den jetzigen Angler nur Nachteile.*

-> höhere Preise der Erlaubnisscheine
-> mehr Angler am Gewässer "Wettlauf um die besten Angelstellen"
-> weniger Fische (mehr Angler fangen auch mehr und die natürliche Produktivität pro Gewässer ist nun mal beschränkt)
-> mehr Müll am Gewässer und mehr Konflikte mit NaBu, Gesetz etc. -> noch mehr regulierende Einschränkungen

Und dafür macht ihr als Angler bzw. Angelmedium Werbung? Ihr sägt euren eigenen Mitanglern den Ast ab!

Jetzt könnt ihr von Futterneid etc. schwafeln. *Und JA - ich fange lieber 4 als 2 Hechte und habe lieber 10 als 20 Angler an meinem Gewässer.*
Ich angle nämlich doch tatsächlich, um so viel Fisch wie möglich zu fangen und meine Ruhe in der Natur zu haben und nicht um so viele Mitangler wie nur möglich beim Beangeln und Zumüllen meiner Hotspots beobachten zu können.

Seitens des Anglerboard ist die Logik eine ganz andere:
Mehr Angler -> mehr Besucher und Klicks -> mehr Werbeeinnahmen

Deshalb ist ein werbefinanziertes Forum ein äußerst voreingenommener Ort, um Angelpolitik zu diskutieren.



daci7 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die Niederlande. Ein Bisschen mehr  Wasserfläche vielleicht, aber auch knapp doppelt so viele Einwohner/km²  wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> EDIT: Eben nachgeschaut - die Wasserfläche ist nicht zu vergleichen - da hab ich mich total verrannt
> Deutschland ca. 2% vs Niederlande ca. 20%



Na wenigstens einer erkennt endlich, dass diese ständige Hochloben des niederländischen Fischereigesetzes Unsinn ist, da die Voraussetzungen nicht mit Deutschland vergleichbar sind.


----------



## mmaier1 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Stralsund schrieb:


> "nein" ... was "nein"? Nichts anderes schreibe ich ja. Die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine ist begrenzt - durch die Fischereibehörde, den Verein oder durch den Papst - vollkommen egal. Fakt es, durch die natürlichen Gegebenheiten verkraftet ein Gewässer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Anglern.
> Wenn sich jetzt die Anzahl der Angler durch den Wegfall der Prüfungspflicht verdoppeln würde, dann gibt es für die gleiche, begrenzte Anzahl von Erlaubnisscheinen doppelt so viele potentielle Abnehmer. Also steigt der Preis natürlich. Simples Zusammenspiel von Angebot und Nachfrage - ist das so schwer zu begreifen?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Warum gibt es eigentlich noch immer keinen *"GEFÄLLT MIR"* Button:m:m:m


----------



## Carp-MV (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Fakt ist doch:
> *Eine Erleichterung der Zugangshürden zum Angeln hat für den jetzigen Angler nur Nachteile.*
> 
> -> höhere Preise der Erlaubnisscheine
> ...


*Reine Spekulationen und nichts weiter......*



> Jetzt könnt ihr von Futterneid etc. schwafeln. *Und JA - ich fange lieber 4 als 2 Hechte und habe lieber 10 als 20 Angler an meinem Gewässer.*
> Ich angle nämlich doch tatsächlich, um so viel Fisch wie möglich zu  fangen und meine Ruhe in der Natur zu haben und nicht um so viele  Mitangler wie nur möglich beim Beangeln und Zumüllen meiner Hotspots  beobachten zu können.


*Purer Egoismus.....
Aber eins muss ich dir lassen, du bist endlich mal jemand der den Arsch in der Hose hat es zuzugeben und nicht mit irgendwelchen absurden Ausreden oder Erklärungen antanzt warum die Prüfung bestehen bleiben soll obwohl sie völliger Quark ist. 
*


----------



## Koalabaer (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@Stralsund

Reduzieren wir doch einfach die momentanen Angelberechtigungen nochmal.Noch mehr Fisch für noch weniger Angler. |rolleyes

Vielleicht fällst du ja dann schon durchs Raster derjenigen...welche noch angeln dürfen!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Purer Egoismus.....
> Aber eins muss ich dir lassen, du bist endlich mal jemand der den Arsch in der Hose hat es zuzugeben und nicht mit irgendwelchen absurden Ausreden oder Erklärungen antanzt warum die Prüfung bestehen bleiben soll obwohl sie völliger Quark ist.


So ist es, dafür auch meinen vollsten Respekt!!


----------



## Lazarus (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Stralsund
> 
> Reduzieren wir doch einfach die momentanen Angelberechtigungen nochmal.Noch mehr Fisch für noch weniger Angler. |rolleyes
> 
> Vielleicht fällst du ja dann schon durchs Raster derjenigen...welche noch angeln dürfen!


Ich fühle mich auch angesprochen.

Wenn der von dir angesprochene Fall eintritt, dann ist es mir viel lieber, die restlichen Angelberechtigungen werden nach nachgewiesener Qualifikation, als nach der Kohle die jemand für den Angelschein zahlen kann, vergeben.

Also wieder ein klares Argument für die Prüfung! Auch wenn es wieder der blanke Egoismus ist.


----------



## Koalabaer (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich auch angesprochen.
> 
> Wenn der von dir angesprochene Fall eintritt, dann ist es mir viel lieber, die restlichen Angelberechtigungen werden nach nachgewiesener Qualifikation, als nach der Kohle die jemand für den Angelschein zahlen kann, vergeben.



wir könnten die Prüfung teurer machen. |kopfkrat

PS: ich denke mal hier dämmerts bei vielen...um was es letztendlich einigen Prüfungsbefürwortern geht.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Stralsund schrieb:


> "nein" ... was "nein"? Nichts anderes schreibe ich ja. Die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine ist begrenzt - durch die Fischereibehörde, den Verein oder durch den Papst - vollkommen egal. Fakt es, durch die natürlichen Gegebenheiten verkraftet ein Gewässer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Anglern.
> Wenn sich jetzt die Anzahl der Angler durch den Wegfall der Prüfungspflicht verdoppeln würde, dann gibt es für die gleiche, begrenzte Anzahl von Erlaubnisscheinen doppelt so viele potentielle Abnehmer. Also steigt der Preis natürlich. Simples Zusammenspiel von Angebot und Nachfrage - ist das so schwer zu begreifen?
> 
> 
> ...




Eine ehrliche Aussage, keinen Zweifel.

Aber ist ein Egoist, der zugibt ein Egoist zu sein, ein "besserer" Egoist ?

Womit bitte rechtfertigst Du Deine Anwesenheit am Wasser ?
Du bist einer von den 10 Anglern zuviel, in den Augen derer, die wie Du denken.

Vermutlich stehst Du auch im Stau und schimpfst auf die ganzen Idioten, die mal wieder unterwegs sind und verkennst dabei, dass Du genauso ein Teil des Problems bist. 

Gleiches in der Schlange an der Kasse des Supermarktes. Alles Vollhonks, die Dich nur beim zügigen Einkauf behindern. 

Merkste was ?

Die Welt ist voller Ärsche, und wir beide sind zwei davon. Für alle anderen jedenfalls. 
Die Lösung wäre natürlich Auswandern. Nach Kanada, Alaska, Australien. Dahin, wo noch Platz ist.
Bloß blöd, dass da ein paar hunderttausend Idioten fehlen, die uns den Ar$ch nachtragen und dafür sorgen, dass wir überhaupt Zeit zum angeln haben.


----------



## Lazarus (9. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> wir könnten die Prüfung teurer machen. |kopfkrat
> 
> PS: ich denke mal hier dämmerts bei vielen...um was es letztendlich einigen Prüfungsbefürwortern geht.


Ich denke, du weichst aus.
Derzeit gibt es keinen Trend, dass der Kurs teuerer würde. Die Prüfung sowieso nicht, die kostet (in By) seit Ewigkeiten 30€.

Sollten die Angelmöglichkeiten aber verringert werden, wie du in die Diskussion geworfen hast, dann spricht nichts dafür, dass die Kurse teurer würden - ganz im Gegenteil, die Nachfrage würde wohl abnehmen.

Eher sollte in so einem Fall die Prüfung (viel) schwerer werden, als dass jeder mit genügend Kohle eine der wenigen Jahreskarten kaufen kann, auch wenn er eine Karausche nicht von einer Brachse unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Purist (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> hört doch mal auf die gewässerfläche immer mit einzubringen.
> 
> 1. regelt man den zugang zum gewässer über die anzahl der erlaubnisscheine




Und? Genau das macht man im Ausland auch, dort sind die dann entweder unbezahlbar (400$ pro Tag (einen Fisch darfst du entnehmen), 20 000 für die Jahreslizenz oder solche Scherze) oder es gibt dann einfach keine mehr (man darf nach Neujahr Schlange stehen, wenn man einen ergattern will). Ich stimme da mit vielen hier überein, die Erlaubnisscheine regulieren die Angleranzahl, da stimme ich dir sogar zu, aber für die Anglerschaft insgesamt würde Erstaunliches (im finanziellen Rahmen) umgesetzt werden, wenn es die einzige Regulation wäre.





antonio schrieb:


> 2. gibt es durchaus länder die mit deutschland in bezug auf die  gewässerfläche zu vergleichen sind, in denen es aber auch ohne prüfung  funktioniert und auch nicht schlechter





antonio schrieb:


> als hier.



Wo liegen die? In Asien? Dort wo die Flüsse so schön sauber sind? In Europa ist Deutschland das dichtbesiedelste Flächenland und daran wird sich auch künftig nichts ändern. 
Die Gewässerfläche alleine spielt keine Rolle, die potentielle Anglerzahl pro Quadratkilometer Gewässerfläche hingegen schon, und das ergibt sich aus der Einwohnerzahl. 



antonio schrieb:


> 3. und 15-20 millionen werden niemals zusätzlich kommen.



Vielleicht untertreibe ich bei der Zahl sogar? |kopfkrat 
Interessant wären Anglerzahlen für die Niederlande, Kanada, Russland, USA und Skandinavien. 
Ich habe dazu lediglich eine Bachelorarbeit gefunden (vergl. hier: http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Theses/Thesis_Bachelor_Tillner.pdf ), die, bezogen aus angegebener Fachliteratur, solche Zahlen nennt:
Für Deutschland sind dort 4% der Bevölkerung angegeben, Österreich 5%, Dänemark 8,5%, Finnland 26,7%, Schweden 22,9%, Frankreich 6,7%, USA 11,9%, Kanada 14,2%, Weissrussland 16,6%, Litauen 27%, Ukraine 10,1%, Niederlande 9,6%, England 7%, China 6,9% und den Vogel schießen natürlich die Japaner mit 31,6% ab.

Ich denke die Lenkwirkung ist deutlich sichtbar und eine Zunahme der Angleranzahl, bei Wegfall der Prüfung, in Deutschland auf 6-10% der Gesamtbevölkerung, in manchen Regionen, wo viele Gewässer sind, durchaus mehr, wäre gewiss zu erwarten. Die 20 Millionen sehe ich noch immer als Höchstgrenze derjenigen, die zumindest zeitweilig mal dem Hobby nachgehen würden.


----------



## Koalabaer (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> In Europa ist Deutschland das dichtbesiedelste Flächenland und daran wird sich auch künftig nichts ändern.
> Die Gewässerfläche alleine spielt keine Rolle, die potentielle Anglerzahl pro Quadratkilometer Gewässerfläche hingegen schon, und das ergibt sich aus der Einwohnerzahl.



gerade Holland,Belgien sind hier interessant.
http://www.indexmundi.com/map/?v=21000&r=eu&l=de



> http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Theses/Thesis_Bachelor_Tillner.pdf ), die, bezogen aus angegebener Fachliteratur, solche Zahlen nennt:
> Für Deutschland sind dort 4% der Bevölkerung angegeben, Österreich 5%, Dänemark 8,5%, Finnland 26,7%, Schweden 22,9%, Frankreich 6,7%, USA 11,9%, Kanada 14,2%, Weissrussland 16,6%, Litauen 27%, Ukraine 10,1%, Niederlande 9,6%, England 7%, China 6,9% und den Vogel schießen natürlich die Japaner mit 31,6% ab.



ich sehe,dass wir uns lediglich einreihen würden.Erkenntnisse wie es sich bei Wegfall der PF entwickeln könnte...hat man hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Zoddl (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ich sehe,dass wir uns lediglich einreihen würden.Erkenntnisse wie es sich bei Wegfall der PF entwickeln könnte...hat man hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Und welche Erkenntnisse wären das genau?

Zudem, bitte genau lesen:
Nicht die Prüfungspflicht ist in Brandenburg weggefallen, sondern der Zugang zur Angelei wurde erleichtert. Das ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied! 
Und genau unter diesem Kontext wurde auch das Interview geführt.

Aber man hat die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich die Zahl der Prüfungsableger seit Einführung des Friedfischscheins erhöht hat. Das ist in jedem Fall nicht die schlechteste Entwicklung.:m


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## guhvieh (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Am Deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.
Wer wird denn so etwas unvorstellbar sinnvoll sinnfreies, wie die Deutsche Angelprüfung, in Frage stellen.
Ich bin noch einer von den wenigen Prüfungsfreien aus der alten, schlechten Zeit. Fühle mich seit Jahrzehnten  mangelhaft ausgebildet und spiele seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, unbedingt, freiwillig und zurückgeblieben, diese Prüfung nachzumachen.
Früher war ich stolz, ungeprüft und dumm.
Eine Schande, so blank, Fische zu fangen.
Ich entschuldige mich schon im voraus für Vergangenes.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich verstehe immernoch nicht, warum hier so gegen die Prüfungspflicht geschossen wird, die gesetzlich festgeschrieben wurde aufgrund der Tatsache, dass MEHRHEITEN sich einmal dafür entschieden haben!?!

*JEDES* der einzelnen Bundesländer wäre *jederzeit* in der Lage, die Prüfungspflicht "mal eben" abzuschaffen, wenn sich dafür gute Gründe und auch Mehrheiten im Parlament finden lassen.

...und warum hat denn beinahe jedes Land für sich einzeln die Prüfungspflicht als Gesetz überhaupt beschlossen?...und wie kommt es, dass sich für diese Idee überhaupt Mehrheiten im Parlament gefunden haben, wo die Prüfung doch SO SINNLOS ist, wie man hier ständig von wenigen (wenn auch oft wiederholt!) zu lesen bekommt?

Ok - mancherorts betreibt man Wirtschaftsförderung mittlerweile über Erleichterungen bei "Touri-anlock-Ausnahmegenehmigungen" - oder möchte Interessierten den Zugang zum Hobby erleichtern, wenn auch nur eingeschränkt, wie z.B. beim Friedfischschein, was wie ein Testballon wirkt und doch auch nur ein halbherziges Experiment ist, was aber offenbar ganz gut klappt, wenn man denen glaubt, die dort ihre eigene Idee "kritisch" bewerten...

Aber - warum gibt es denn nicht *den* politischen oder gesellschaftlichen Willen zur konsequenten Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht?

Ist der vielleicht nicht vorhanden?...oder nur bei einer andersdenkenden Minderheit?

In Zeiten von Bürokratieabbau müsste das doch im Trend liegen?

Ich halte es für ein Märchen, dass die hier als ach so geldgierig dargestellten Verbände solch´ einen Einfluss auf die Politik haben, dass sie Änderungen dauerhaft verhindern können, die angeblich sinnvoll und gewünscht sind.

Nun ja - die Zeit wird´s zeigen & wenn ein Wille der *MEHRHEITEN* tatsächlich vorhanden ist, dann wird es sich wohl auch ändern....!

Naja - unter Anglern, die schon legale Angler sind, scheint die Meinung / die Interessenlage ja recht klar zu sein, wenn man diese kleine Umfrage denn mal vorsichtig hochrechnet und als "Indiz" heranzieht - mehr darf - ähem - kann diese Umfrage ja natürlich auch nicht sein....#h


Ich jedenfalls bin froh, dass sich die Gesetzeslage meistenorts NOCH mit meiner Meinung und meinem Wunsch nach einer Prüfungspflicht ( & damit einer kleinen und durchaus verbesserungswürdigen VORBILDUNGSPFLICHT!) deckt und bin gespannt auf künftige Entwicklungen des ganzen Themas!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immernoch nicht, warum hier so gegen die Prüfungspflicht geschossen wird, die gesetzlich festgeschrieben wurde aufgrund der Tatsache, dass MEHRHEITEN sich einmal dafür entschieden haben!?!




Die Mehrheit der geprüften Angler(vertreten durch ihre Verrä....ääähhh...Verteter) aber nicht die Mehrheit aller Angler/Angelinteressierter.


----------



## LOCHI (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Das gute an der Sache ist doch das sich hierdurch nix ändern wird! Und egal  wie hier Werbung für immer die gleiche sache gemacht wird, es bleibt wie die Mehrheit will und über den Rest hier lacht mittlerweile das halbe Board und viele viele mehr!
#d#h


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der geprüften Angler(vertreten durch ihre Verrä....ääähhh...Verteter) aber nicht die Mehrheit aller Angler/Angelinteressierter.



Du glaubst die erforderlichen Mehrheiten in allen einzelnen (Landes-) Parlamenten kamen übwiegend durch Angler zustande?...sitzen denn davon so viele in den Parlamenten?

...sind wohl eher Jäger und Reiter, die dort sitzen....

...ich glaube Du überschätzt doch die Zahl der angelnden Politiker - oder die Zahl der Angler unter den beteiligten Ministerialbeamten / Ministern / Referenten, die diese vielen einzelnen Fischereigesetze erlassen und ausgearbeitet haben....

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Egal wie du dich windest.....:m

Es waren die Verteter der Verbände, die die Prüfung befürwortet(oder gar initiiert?) haben anstatt dagenen vorzugehen und durch Lobbyarbeit die Politik zu beeinflussen.
Den Unbeteiligten, die dann irgendwo abstimmen müssen ist es völlig egal was dabei rauskommt.
Sind ja nicht betroffen.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Egal wie du dich windest.....:m
> 
> Es waren die Verteter der Verbände, die die Prüfung befürwortet(oder gar initiiert?) haben anstatt dagenen vorzugehen und durch Lobbyarbeit die Politik zu beeinflussen.
> Den Unbeteiligten, die dann irgendwo abstimmen müssen ist es völlig egal was dabei rauskommt.
> Sind ja nicht betroffen.




...*Ich* muss mich nicht "winden" - ich sitze das noch sehr zufrieden und zumeist umgeben von geprüften Anglern am Wasser aus!

Die Gesetzeslage entspricht meinen Wünschen - ist verfassungskonform zustandegekommen - durch MEHRHEITSBESCHLUSS - und wird sich erst dann ändern, *wenn* *MEHRHEITEN* das auch so wollen...und danach sieht es Gott sei Dank noch nicht so richtig aus - auch wenn es vereinzelt Ausnahmen und Experimente gibt - die von ihren Erfindern auch als "Erfolge" beschrieben werden --> quelle surprise...



Ernie


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das man manchen Menschen jedes Jahr eine Prüfung abnehmen sollte. 
Keinerlei Wissen über die Fische und deren Fressgewohnheiten, keinerlei Verständnis für die Umwelt, keinerlei Wissen über normale Umgangsformen. 
Vollidioten haben wir genug mit Fischereischein - wie würde es ohne sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Vollidioten haben wir genug mit Fischereischein - wie würde es ohne sein?




Genauso.

Der prozentuale Anteil von Dummköpfen am  Durchschnitt ändert sich ja nicht.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Gesetzeslage entspricht meinen Wünschen



Davon bin ich überzeugt.|rolleyes

Allerdings nicht davon, dass das der Mehrheitswille aller angelinteressierter Bürger war/ist.:m


----------



## Carp-MV (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> es bleibt wie die Mehrheit will und über den Rest hier lacht mittlerweile das halbe Board und viele viele mehr!
> #d#h


Und warum will *hier* die Mehrheit weiterhin die bekloppte Prüfung? Ich zeigs dir....



> *Zitat von Stralsund
> Jetzt könnt ihr von Futterneid etc. schwafeln. Und JA - ich fange lieber 4 als 2 Hechte und habe lieber 10 als 20 Angler an meinem Gewässer.
> Ich angle nämlich doch tatsächlich, um so viel Fisch wie möglich zu  fangen und meine Ruhe in der Natur zu haben und nicht um so viele  Mitangler wie nur möglich beim Beangeln und Zumüllen meiner Hotspots  beobachten zu können.
> 
> *


Das und nur das ist der Grund warum die selbst *ernannte ELITE* so auf diese sinnfreie Prüfung pocht. Purer Egoismus, purer Fischneid und nichts anderes ist das. Der Herr @Stralsund hatte den Arsch in der Hose das auch mal öffentlich zu bestätigen und der große Rest hier flüchtet sich in teils lustigen aber oft traurigen Ausreden und Begründungen warum sie doch bleibten müsste.

Wenn ich dann auch noch lese die Prüfung müsste noch umfangreicher werden und was weiß ich alles dann bin ich derjenige der hier genauso lacht über solche bescheuerte Vorschläge. 

Das praktische Angeln samt waidgerechten Umgang mit dem Fisch beherrscht jeder Dumme innerhalb eines Tages oder weniger. Das ist genauso leicht wie Wasser zu kochen und dafür ist ganz sicher keine Prüfung nötig. 
Gewisse Dinge wie Verhalten am Wasser steckt schon in einen selbst, der eine ein Ferkel und der andere hat Sinn für Ordnung, das kann man nicht erlernen das liegt an jeden einzelnen selbst. Schonzeiten und Schonmaße steht auf den Gewässerkarten und ist zur Not auch schnell auswendig gelernt für die jeweilige Region. 

Hier schreibt mal wieder der ungeprüfte Rowdy der zu blöd ist ne Angel zu Montieren und mit den Fischen lebendig Tennis spielt da er keine Prüfung abgelegt hat....^^

Gruss Carp-MV


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Davon bin ich überzeugt.|rolleyes
> 
> Allerdings nicht davon, dass das der Mehrheitswille aller angelinteressierter Bürger war/ist.:m




Naja - ich maße mir (weil ich ja nur einer bin und anders als Du nicht über so ein derart überlegenes Wissen verfüge, dass Du ja offenbar zu haben scheinst/glaubst) zumindest nicht an, zu wissen, was die Mehrheit tatsächlich will, sondern bin zufrieden damit, was die Mehrheit wollte, als die Fischereigesetze geschaffen wurden UND akzeptiere gerne gesetzgeberische Entscheidungen, wenn sie MIR auch weiterhin gefallen!



Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - ich maße mir (weil ich ja nur einer bin und anders als Du nicht über so ein derart überlegenes Wissen verfüge



Ist doch kein Problem.
Ich helfe gern.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Problem.
> Ich helfe gern.:m



Dafür bin ich auch sehr dankbar, weil es mir oft den Tag erheitert, wenn ich hier im Board lese & schreibe!

...und - wie langweilig wäre das, wenn alle immer die gleiche Meiunung hätten!?...oder haben müssten...wie es ja mancherorts schonmal war......und teilweise sogar noch ist...


Ernie


----------



## LOCHI (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@Carp-MV
Erstens kannst du nicht alle und alles über einen Kamm scheren aber wenn dann ist es kein
Wunder wenn niemand solche Typen wie dich mit solchen Profilbildern an seinem Gewässer haben will!


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genauso.
> 
> Der prozentuale Anteil von Dummköpfen am  Durchschnitt ändert sich ja nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carp-MV (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> @Carp-MV
> Erstens kannst du nicht alle und alles über einen Kamm scheren aber wenn dann ist es kein
> Wunder wenn niemand solche Typen wie dich mit solchen Profilbildern an seinem Gewässer haben will!


Oha was ist denn mit mein Profilbild nicht in Ordnung? Etwa der Neid das ich auch mal ein großen Fisch geangelt hab und das als ungeprüfter? Keine sorge er wurde waidgerecht getötet, ausgenommen und sinnvoll verzehrt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Es sind dann mehr Angler und auch mehr vernünftige, die wie bisher eine Art Selbstkontrolle am Wasser darstellen.

Anteilig davon aber eben nicht mehr Dumme, die man korrigieren muss.

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auch über die Fänge anderer Angler und lasse Egoismus Egoismus sein.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wenn Leute beider Fraktionen meinen, hier persönlich werden zu müssen, meine ich, dass es dann Verwarnungen hagelt...

Nur, dass nachher keiner sagen kann, es hätte es nicht gewusst..


----------



## Lazarus (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es waren die Verteter der Verbände, die die Prüfung befürwortet(oder gar initiiert?) haben anstatt dagenen vorzugehen und durch Lobbyarbeit die Politik zu beeinflussen.


Dann haben die Verbände ganz offensichtlich genau das getan, was die Basis will:
Die Pflicht, sich ein Mindestmaß an Bildung anzueignen, bevor man sich mit der Angel an ein Fischwasser stellt.

Ob vieles von dem, das hier an den Verbänden kritisiert wird, auch nur die Meinung von wenigen lauten Schreiern ist? Eigentlich doch recht wahrscheinlich...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es sind dann mehr Angler und auch mehr vernünftige, die wie bisher eine Art Selbstkontrolle am Wasser darstellen.
> 
> Anteilig davon aber eben nicht mehr Dumme, die man korrigieren muss.
> 
> ...


Tschuldige Tinca, aber du hast das Problem nicht erfasst. Du gehst von Gutmenschen aus, die gibt es genau so wenig beim Angeln wie im echten Leben.
Weswegen zeigst du dich nicht? Hast du Angst oder warum deine Maske der Occupy Bewegung?
Alle Menschen sind doch gut, oder?


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Leute beider Fraktionen meinen, hier persönlich werden zu müssen, meine ich, dass es dann Verwarnungen hagelt...
> 
> Nur, dass nachher keiner sagen kann, es hätte es nicht gewusst..



Thomas man muss aber auch mal Klartext sprechen, oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Tschuldige Tinca, aber du hast das Problem nicht erfasst. Du gehst von Gutmenschen aus, die gibt es genau so wenig beim Angeln wie im echten Leben.
> Weswegen zeigst du dich nicht? Hast du Angst oder warum deine Maske der Occupy Bewegung?
> Alle Menschen sind doch gut, oder?




Das ist mein echtes Gesicht und wo ist deins?(occupy kenn ich nicht)

Pessimismus liegt mir auch nicht. Natürlich werden allen Menschen gleich(gut) geboren und solange mir niemand das Gegenteil beweist, halte ich ihn auch dafür.

Wer schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, sollte nicht verallgemeinern!


----------



## Carp-MV (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Zitat von jürgen W. aus T.:
> Thomas man muss aber auch mal Klartext sprechen, oder wie sieht das aus?


Ja na klar, aber ganz sicher nicht persönlich und dann noch beleidigend, so und nun weiter im Thema. ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Du glaubst die erforderlichen Mehrheiten in allen einzelnen (Landes-) Parlamenten kamen übwiegend durch Angler zustande?...sitzen denn davon so viele in den Parlamenten?
> 
> ...sind wohl eher Jäger und Reiter, die dort sitzen....
> 
> ...



Nun, nehmen wir Deine "Mehrheiten" doch mal unter die Lupe.

Wer wird denn bei Änderungen des Fischereigesetzes einbezogen?

Ein paar Politiker, ein paar Abgesandte der Fischereibehörde, Vertreter von Natur- und Tierschutz, sowie Vertreter von Fischerei- und Angelverbänden. 

Wieviele Menschen sind das ? 20, 30... keine Ahnung. Aber sicher nicht mehr als ein paar Dutzend.

Hör doch bitte mal auf, immer auf diesem Unsinn von "Mehrheiten" rumzureiten. Fakt ist, die Prüfungspflicht wurde nicht von einer totalen Mehrheit eingeführt, sondern von der "Mehrheit" der oben aufgeführten Gruppenvertreter. 
Davon sind wieviele Vertreter der Angler ? 2,3 oder 5 % vielleicht. Und dass diese noch nie die Angler vertreten haben, ist inzwischen doch hinlänglich bekannt. 

Bleibt also die "Mehrheit" der hier an der Abstimmung beteiligten. Nicht mal 450 von 5 Mio. Menschen, die sich für´s Anglen interessieren. 

Und selbst von diesem Häufchen, die - wie wir inzwischen wissen - zum mit Abstand überwiegenden Teil schon einen Fischereischein haben und sich daher sehr leicht tun, für eine Prüfung zu stimmen, sind *30 % gegen* diese Prüfung.

Du hattest mich gebeten, zur sachlichkeit zurück zu kehren. Dem habe ich entsprochen. Nun bitte ich Dich, nicht immer wieder mit solch fadenscheinigen Argumenten, bei denen Du jegliche Gewichtung außer acht lässt, daher zu kommen.

Das ist sicher keine Grundlage für eine sachliche Diskussion. 




ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...*Ich* muss mich nicht "winden" - ich sitze das noch sehr zufrieden und zumeist umgeben von geprüften Anglern am Wasser aus!



Auch hier frage ich Dich, woher Deine Zufriedenheit kommt. Hast Du nicht selber oft genug über Mißstände am Wasser berichtet? Gibt es nicht jeden Tag Beispiele, dass es überhaupt keinen Unterschied macht, ob geprüft oder nicht geprüft, dass der Charakter entscheidet?

Wie zufrieden würdest Du in den Neuen Bundesländern, umgeben von überwiegend ungeprüften Anglern sitzen? Umgeben von Anglern, die vor dem Mauerfall Ihren Fischereischein bekommen haben und den umschreiben haben lassen. Ohne Bundesbeutsche Prüfung. Und die trotzdem zum überwiegenden Teil gute und verantwortungsvolle Angler sind.

Und frag doch mal die Älteren unter uns, die noch die Zeiten des käuflich erwerbbaren Fischereischeins mitgemacht haben. 
Glaubst Du wirklich, damals war alles schlechter, waren nur Chaoten am Wasser ? 

Und waren damals die Gewässer total überrannt? Waren die Bestände ausgedünnt ? Zu einer Zeit, in der die Bevölkerungsdichte sicher geringer war als heute, in der aber die Selbstversorgung noch einen wesentlich höheren Stellenwert hatte. Zu einer Zeit, als man zum überwiegenden Teil angeln ging, um die Fische zu essen. 

Nch wie vor bleibt als einzig stichhaltiger Grund die Prüfung zu befürworten, der Futterneid und das Konkurrenzdenken. Der Ausschluß möglichst vieler, zum eigenen Vorteil.

Ich finde das sowohl charakterlich, als auch nach sozialen Gesichtspunkten, sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Carp-MV (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Super Beitrag Ralle, aber als Antwort wirst du leider wieder die selben bekommen wie auch schon davor................


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Sorry Tinca, aber mal ehrlich ich bin an Gewässern unseres Vereins oft unterwegs.
Wenn ich mir den Jungangler begucke der keine Prüfung hat und sehe das kein Knüppel zur Betäubung da ist, kein anständiger Hakenlöser, es wird ohne Stahlvorfach mit Köderfisch geangelt usw. dann weiß ich genau das wir eine Prüfung für die grundlegenden Sachen brauchen.
Mit der Prüfung fängt man keinen Fisch, aber wir werden weniger angreifbar für die militanten Tierschützer.-
Und wer aufpasst in dem Kurs, weiß auch das er nicht für das Fische fangen 50 m werfen muss - sondern am Rand des Gewässers gut fangen kann.

So das sollte reichen


----------



## Carp-MV (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Betäubung da ist, kein anständiger Hakenlöser, es wird ohne Stahlvorfach mit Köderfisch geangelt usw. dann weiß ich genau das wir eine Prüfung für die grundlegenden Sachen brauchen.





> Und wer aufpasst in dem Kurs, weiß auch  das er nicht für das Fische fangen 50 m werfen muss - sondern am Rand  des Gewässers gut fangen kann.
> 
> So das sollte reichen                                                                                                __________________


Das lernt man nur wenn man aufmerksam den Kurs besucht? Ahja danke für die Information.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Sorry Tinca, aber mal ehrlich ich bin an Gewässern unseres Vereins oft unterwegs.
> Wenn ich mir den Jungangler begucke der keine Prüfung hat und sehe das kein Knüppel zur Betäubung da ist, kein anständiger Hakenlöser, es wird ohne Stahlvorfach mit Köderfisch geangelt usw. dann weiß ich genau das wir eine Prüfung für die grundlegenden Sachen brauchen.
> Mit der Prüfung fängt man keinen Fisch, aber wir werden weniger angreifbar für die militanten Tierschützer.-
> Und wer aufpasst in dem Kurs, weiß auch das er nicht für das Fische fangen 50 m werfen muss - sondern am Rand des Gewässers gut fangen kann.
> ...




Dafür braucht er nur ein paar Stunden mit einem erfahrenen Angler(so wie wir alle früher) aber keinesfalls eine Prüfung!#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Um mal wieder Fakten reinzubringen:
Kurs und Prüfung hat nix miteinander zu tun, denn in vielen Bundesländern braucht man keinen Kurs zur Prüfung..


----------



## Carp-MV (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Dafür braucht er nur ein paar Stunden mit einem erfahrenen Angler(so wie wir alle früher) aber keinesfalls eine Prüfung!#d


Nö Tinca, dies Information das man ein Knüppel, Hakenlöser mitführt und ein Stahvorfach benutzt oder viele Fische auch am Ufer beißen kann man den Jungangler auch innerhalb einer Minute geben. Die praktische Anwendung zu erlernen bedarf dann ein paar Minuten mehr da geb ich dir recht. ;-)


----------



## LOCHI (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder Fakten reinzubringen:
> Kurs und Prüfung hat nix miteinander zu tun, denn in vielen Bundesländern braucht man keinen Kurs zur Prüfung..



Is doch auch gut so! Prüfung is wichtig!


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Egal wie du dich windest.....:m
> 
> Es waren die Verteter der Verbände, die die Prüfung befürwortet(oder gar initiiert?) haben anstatt dagenen vorzugehen und durch Lobbyarbeit die Politik zu beeinflussen.
> Den Unbeteiligten, die dann irgendwo abstimmen müssen ist es völlig egal was dabei rauskommt.
> Sind ja nicht betroffen.



Wen haben denn die Verbände vertreten, als die Prüfungen überall eingeführt wurden?

Gott und die Welt, oder die bis dato organisierte aber zumeist ungeprüfte (oder zumindest nicht pflicht-geprüfte) Anglerschaft?

Richtig - die in ihnen derzeit organisierte Anglerschaft - gab es da seinerzeit viel Geschrei oder viel Gegenwind?Abwahlen?

Nein - für "Alt-Angler" gab´s Übergangsregelungen - und Neu-Angler mussten fortan ihren Schein machen - so wie ich selber auch als Jugendlicher!

Muss mal meinen alten Herrn fragen, ob´s damals auch schon viele Prüfungsgegner gab - dafür bin ich zu jung - aber - lange war relative Ruhe & kaum einer stellte die Prüfungspflicht und ihren Sinn ernsthaft in Frage.

Im Osten isses auch noch nicht soooo lange her, dass man die Chance hatte, es anders zu regeln - hat man aber größtenteils nicht getan....!?

Das man die Inhalte der Prüfungen kritisch hinterfragt scheint mir angebracht - dass scheint alles recht angestaubt zu sein....aber - der Malerlehrling von heute muss auch andere und deutlich mehr Dinge lernen & wissen, als vor 30 Jahren - der Jurist, der Koch, der Ingenieur usw. übrigens auch, wenn er zur Prüfung geht.......da wäre wohl beim Angler noch einiges an Nachholbedarf, um den Anforderungen der Zeit gerecht zu werden!?


Warum jetzt plötzlich so gegen die Prüfungspflicht gewettert wird ist mir nach wie vor unklar.

Nur weil sie als nicht ganz uneigennützige Idee mal vom "bösen" Verband kam, der auch noch in der Lage war, die damalige Politik zu bezirzen und für seine egoistischen Interessen vor seinen Karren zu spannen?

Stellt Euch vor, für ein Sportabzeichen nehmen manche Sportvereine auch Geld, weil Ressourcen zur Verfügung gestellt werden, um die Prüfungen abzunehmen - und wer sich in NRW bei der Polizei bewirbt, der MUSS zwingend ein Sportabzeichen haben - ein Skandal - eine Frechheit - ein Verein nimmt Geld für ne "Prüfung" - im Kampfsport kosten die Prüfungen auch immer wieder was - ist völlig normal und legitim, dafür auch Geld zu nehmen!

*grins*

Das der Verband - namentlich der VDSF - auch unsagbar *viel Mist* gemacht und vielerorts gegen die Interessen der Anglerschaft gehandelt hat, dass wurde und wird hier breit und sehr sehr akribisch nachgewiesen. --> Danke dafür!

Deswegen muss man nicht alles gleich verteufeln, oder?

Aber - nur weil die Prüfungspflicht auch vom Verband angestossen wurde, muss man sie wohl nicht kategorisch schlecht finden.....!

...und - scheinbar will die Mehrheit der org. Angler die Prüfungspflicht auch weiterhin - alleine schon deswegen ist der Arbeitsauftrag eines guten Verbandes wohl klar, wenn dieser WIRKLICH die Interessen SEINER MITGLIEDER zu vertreten hat - und nicht das Sprachrohr einer andersdenkenden und hier drin anscheinend auffallend oft vertretenen Minderheit ist!



Ernie


Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> LOCHI
> Is doch auch gut so! Prüfung is wichtig!


So wichtig wie das Amen in der Kirche wa.  Nochmal das Angeln ist keine Wissenschaft.



> ernie1973
> der Malerlehrling von heute muss auch andere und deutlich mehr Dinge  lernen & wissen, als vor 30 Jahren - der Jurist, der Koch, der  Ingenieur usw. übrigens auch, wenn er zur Prüfung geht.....


Das ist auch ein Beruf und kein Hobby und bedarf viel mehr Kenntnisse als das Angeln. Genauso sinnvoll dieser Vergleich wie Fischereischein und Führerschein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> ...und - scheinbar will die Mehrheit der org. Angler die Prüfungspflicht auch weiterhin - alleine schon deswegen ist der Arbeitsauftrag eines Verbandes wohl klar, wenn dieser die Interessen SEINER MITGLIEDER zu vertreten hat!



Und wieder zu den Fakten (ohne Wertung):
Angler sind nicht die Mitglieder in den LV, nur die Zahler.....
Mitglieder sind die Vereine........


----------



## antonio (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wen haben denn die Verbände vertreten, als die Prüfungen überall eingeführt wurden?
> 
> das frag ich mich auch, wen sie vertreten haben und wen sie heute vertreten.
> und was das für verbände sind wissen wir auch.
> ...



antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder zu den Fakten (ohne Wertung):
> Angler sind nicht die Mitglieder in den LV, nur die Zahler.....
> Mitglieder sind die Vereine........



...und könnte es sein, dass "die Vereine" letztlich nur Zusammenschlüsse & Interessenvertretungen von Anglern sind?

Bin auch kein großer Freund, von der Vereinsmeierei - aber - dass man sich zusammenschliesst, wenn man MEHR Gehör bekommen will & vielleicht sogar politisch mitreden oder was bewegen will, dass ist weder neu noch ungewöhnlich.

Parteien sind übrigens rechtlich auch Vereine, die nach dem gleichen Schema organisiert sind, wie Angelvereine auch.

...und wem das Bestehende nicht gefällt, der gründet einen solchen Verein, um mitbestimmen zu können, was im Land geschieht - gilt für´s Angeln UND für die restliche Politik!

Der Einzelne wird politisch und beim Angeln nicht viel erreichen....nicht neu...!

Na, wann kommt der Anglerboard-Verein, der alles revolutioniert?



Ernie


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Und wer aufpasst in dem Kurs, weiß auch das er nicht für das Fische fangen 50 m werfen muss - sondern am Rand des Gewässers gut fangen kann.
> 
> So das sollte reichen



Sollte dies in dem damals von Dir besuchten Vorbereitungskurs so geschehen sein, schätze Dich glücklich.

Was man teilweise so aus den Kursen hört, lässt wirklich an der Pflicht zum ablegen der Sportfischerprüfung zweifeln; 

Mein Sohn hat im vergangenen Herbst den Kurs und die Prüfung hinter sich gebracht.... und bezeichnete den ganzen Vorgang nur als pure Abzocke und Zeitverschwendung, da die Inhalte 
a) nicht auf zeitgemässe Angelgeräte eingingen
und
b) nur gelangweilt abgerattert werden, ohne wirklich interessierten Anglern mal Zwischenfragen zu gestatten, bzw. ergänzende Erläuterungen zu best. Abhandlungen zu geben.

Als ich ihm zur bestandenen Prüfung gratulierte meinte er bloss:" Als ich im Kindergarten mal beim Kaperletheater zugeschaut habe, haste auch nicht gratuliert! Mit dem Ding (Schein) soll ich jetzt ein Angler sein?"|kopfkrat


----------



## Carp-MV (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Parteien sind übrigens rechtlich auch Vereine, die nach dem gleichen Schema organisiert sind, wie Angelvereine auch.



Ja und diese vertreten *natürlich* auch das Volk und ihre Interessen wie es eigentlich sein sollte? "Kopfkratz" ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Als ich ihm zur bestandenen Prüfung gratulierte meinte er bloss:" Als ich im Kindergarten mal beim Kaperletheater zugeschaut habe, haste auch nicht gratuliert! Mit dem Ding (Schein) soll ich jetzt ein Angler sein?"


Wo hatter nur seine Intelligenz her??
;-)))


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ja und diese vertreten natürlich auch das Volk und ihre Interessenwie es eigentlich sein sollte? ^^



Naja - zumindest hat jeder die Möglichkeit, eine eigene Partei oder einen eigenen Verein zu gründen und viele Gleichgesinnte um sich zu scharen, um seine Interessen durchzusetzen, wenn er mit dem Bestehenden nicht klarkommt!



...die Chance nutzen die wenigsten - aber - meckern war schon immer leichter, als sich in die Hände zu spucken und es selber einfach mal besser zu machen!


Ist wie ein Haufen dicker alter unsportlicher Männer in der Kneipe beim Fussball, die auch immer *alle genau* "wissen", wie das Spiel richtig und "besser" gespielt und natüüüürlich gewonnen wird!



Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Naja - zumindest hat jeder die Möglichkeit, eine eigene Partei oder einen eigenen Verein  zu gründen und viele Gleichgesinnte um sich zu scharen, *um seine  Interessen durchzusetzen, wenn er mit dem Bestehenden nicht klarkommt!*


Hat er oft nicht, aber ich werde jetzt nicht weiter ausholen weil dies völlig das Thema verfehlen würde um das es hier eigentlich geht. Aber jeder der sich ein bisschen mit sowas beschäftig wird schon Wissen was ich meine.  ;-)


----------



## Purist (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat im vergangenen Herbst den Kurs und die Prüfung hinter sich gebracht.... und bezeichnete den ganzen Vorgang nur als pure Abzocke und Zeitverschwendung, da die Inhalte
> a) nicht auf zeitgemässe Angelgeräte eingingen
> und
> b) nur gelangweilt abgerattert werden, ohne wirklich interessierten Anglern mal Zwischenfragen zu gestatten, bzw. ergänzende Erläuterungen zu best. Abhandlungen zu geben.



Niedersachsen? Wer macht bei euch die Lehrgänge und frischt die Prüfungsfragen auf? 
Bezüglich dem gelangweilt abgerattert, habe ich das von hier in Hessen völlig anders in Erinnerung. Da waren fünf Angelverrückte die nicht nur jede gestellte Frage beantwortet haben, sondern die Sache hübsch mit ihren eigenen Erfahrungen und Geschichten ausgeschmückt haben, Messeartikel (Kleinkram an Zubehör) gab's geschenkt.


----------



## olaft64 (10. November 2012)

Dann gratuliere ich Dir zu Deinem Kurs- bei mir war es gerade Kasperletheater fuer 180 Euro an etlichen Abenden...

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Gleich fünf "Kursbespasser" mit Engagement?
Auffrischung der Prüfungsfragen? Du meinst sicher, ob die Leute mal frisch geduscht zum Kurs erschienen? Kann ich nicht beantworten!

Hör auf- jetzt kommen wir in den Bereich Anglerlatein


----------



## Lazarus (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Gleich fünf "Kursbespasser" mit Engagement?



Was der User Brot hier beschreibt, mit Beweisfotos |supergri (also nix Anglerlatein), scheint doch zu bestätigen, dass es auch richtig gute Kurse gibt.
Die Jungs (und Mädels?) scheinen schon ein bisschen was gelernt zu haben, den Fotos nach hatten die auch Spaß...


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

PS: Angeln lernt man m.E. so:


Der "Herr" rechts im Bild war grad vier Jahre alt und hat den ganzen Tag weniger Verwicklungen mit Nachbaranglern gehabt als mancher alte Anlger in der Stunde.
Das Versorgen des Fangs musste "Dad"(links im Bild) nicht übernehmen- hat er selbst gemacht- die anderen Angler waren erstaunt, wie schnell ers richtig umsetzte!

Möchte mich noch jemand belehren, wie´s nu sein soll?|bla:


----------



## Gunnar. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Der "Herr" rechts im Bild dürfte sehr warscheinlich spätermal keinen Lehrgang und Prüfung notwendig haben!!
Nur was ist mit denen *die nicht* über eine "Ausbildung" ab Kindesbeinen an verfügen??


----------



## Ulli3D (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich versteh diese ganze Diskussion nicht. Rund 98% der Weltbevölkerung ist in der Lage ohne Prüfung zu fischen und nur die deutschen Angler sind wieder zu blöde, dass man sie nicht ohne Prüfung, die den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines, bei uns sagte man früher "Klötzchenabitur" hat, auf Fische losgelassen werden können. 

Mit dem Nebeneffekt, dass in Nachbarländern ohne Prüfung die Fischbestände deutlich besser sind als bei uns.

P.S.: Ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei allen Hilf- und Sonderschülern, dass ich ihre Ausbildung mit dem Niveau der Fischerprüfung verglichen habe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ist wie ein Haufen dicker alter unsportlicher Männer in der Kneipe beim Fussball, die auch immer *alle genau* "wissen", wie das Spiel richtig und "besser" gespielt und natüüüürlich gewonnen wird!
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie




Die sind auch nicht schlimmer als der Haufen Rollatorfahrer die, gestützt durch Juristen, Schein- und Hobbyjuristen, der Gesellschaft erklären wollen, was gut für sie ist. 

Im Gegenteil.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dafür braucht er nur ein paar Stunden mit einem erfahrenen Angler(so wie wir alle früher) aber keinesfalls eine Prüfung!#d



Nehme mal wieder dich Tinca um zu antworten, nicht persöhnlich nehmen.
Ja ein Kurs ist angebracht, weil der Großvater / Onkel / Vater oder so nicht der jenige ist der mit dem Mädel/Jungen zum angeln geht sondern es gehen die Kids allein. Das war bei mir schon so und ist heute -30 Jahre später -  nichts anders.
Im besten Fall sind noch Erwachsene am Gewässer, die ein Auge auf die Jugend wirft. 
Bis 16 dürfen die ja ohne Prüfung, mit Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers, fischen.
Ich will nicht behaupten, dass in jedem hohlen Schädel die Ausführungen der Dozenten hineingehen, man sieht es an manchen "Anglern" die Massenweise Boilis und Anfutter in die Gewässer schippen um einen Fisch zu fangen.

Ich für meinen Teil war gerade bei einem Lehrgang für Gewässerwarte und habe viel dazu gelernt - obwohl ich über 30 Jahre Angler bin.
Jeder der sagt er kann nichts dazu lernen kann ist in meinen Augen ein Depp. 
#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Leuchtturmwärter schrieb:


> Abhängig vom Gehalt machen: Für die Belustigung der Hobbyangler kann es nicht teur genug sein und sie würden es trotzdem noch zahlen.
> 
> Spaß kostet



Wenn ich sowas lese, dann wird mir klar warum wir Angler so angreifbar sind gegenüber unseren "Gegnern" wie Tierschützern usw. 
Wenn wir uns nicht waidgerecht verhalten, wird uns der Kram auf die Füße fallen. Das ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen sondern wurde mir von einem Dozenten so gesagt worden auf dem Gewässerwart Lehrgang der von der Bezirksregierung, obere Fischereibehörde NRW zur Schulung zu uns gekommen ist.
Regt euch über die Prüfung auf - viel schlimmeres droht.


----------



## Carp-MV (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Ich versteh diese ganze Diskussion  nicht. Rund 98% der Weltbevölkerung ist in der Lage ohne Prüfung zu  fischen und nur die deutschen Angler sind wieder zu blöde, dass man sie  nicht ohne Prüfung, die den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines, bei uns sagte man  früher "Klötzchenabitur" hat, auf Fische losgelassen werden können.


Genauso ist es.....
Ein Armutszeugnis für das deutsche Volk und das schlimmste daran ist das die Mehrheit zumindest hier im Forum das auch noch befürwortet, indem viele der Meinung sind das ohne Prüfung keiner in der Lage ist verantwortungsvoll zu Angeln. Das sollten sich so einige echt mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen aber ich glaube das ist wohl zwecklos da der Fisch und Gewässerneid in deren Köpfen wie immer siegt.


----------



## diemai (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Sportfischerprüfung und Fischereischein gibt's doch wohl nur in Deutschland|kopfkrat , .......letzterer wurde übrigens 1939 von den Nazis eingeführt ,....... hauptsächlich wohl , um nicht systemkonforme Menschen besser vom Angeln ausschließen zu können !

In anderen Ländern klappt es auch ganz gut ohne , oder ?

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil war gerade bei einem Lehrgang für Gewässerwarte und habe viel dazu gelernt - obwohl ich über 30 Jahre Angler bin.



Ich hoffe du wurdest anschließend auch mit einem mindestens 8-seitigen Fragebogen geprüft.



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Jeder der sagt er kann nichts dazu lernen kann ist ....
> #h



Lernen kann man immer etwas!
"Learning by doing" ist heutzutage eine weitverbreitete und erfolgreiche Methode.
#h


----------



## Purist (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



diemai schrieb:


> .......letzterer wurde übrigens 1939 von den Nazis eingeführt ,....... hauptsächlich wohl , um nicht systemkonforme Menschen besser vom Angeln ausschließen zu können !



Eine Vermutung deinerseits? Vergiss den Krieg nicht, die Nazis sahen sogar die Hobbyangelei (bzw. die Nutzung der Binnengewässer zur "Volksernährung") als kriegswichtig an, auch wenn sie es nie war. Vereine waren schon vor 1939 "gleichgeschaltet" (verboten und in NS Organisationen überführt) und nicht-systemkonforme Menschen bereits vorher (nach den Nürnberger Gesetzen, den Pogromen von 1938) weitgehend vom öffentlichen Leben ausgeschlossen. 

Wo findet man die Originalfassung der Gesetze im Netz? Daraus könnte man wohl eindeutig sehen, ob wirklich "Aussonderung" der Hauptzweck war, ich bezweifel das.


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Leuchtturmwärter schrieb:


> 1.und der Rest der Geschichte mit dem Eiweiss?
> 2.1. wieviele Einwohner hat Norge (wird das so geschrieben?)
> 
> es gibt nicht nur norwegen
> ...



antonio


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Danke für Deine Ausführungen- bei diesem Posting ist mir Grad das Brötchen im Halse stecken geblieben.


----------



## mmaier1 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Winterdepressionen ????


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Winterdepressionen ????



Wenn ich mit Winterdepressionen zu tun hätte, wär Dein Posting eine Verwarnung wegen SPAM wert.:m


----------



## mmaier1 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Winterdepressionen zu tun hätte, wär Dein Posting eine Verwarnung wegen SPAM wert.:m


 

Ich meinte NICHT Deinen Post sondern den Quark zuvor#h


----------



## BERND2000 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich finde das Bild von Dorschbremse und Sohn super.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3751987&postcount=681

Klar, so kommen viele zum Angeln.
Sei es  der Vater, Opa wie auch immer, ein Vorbild was eben  prägt.

Sicher, da wird viel übernommen und gelehrnt.
Aber, wer sich lediglich an Vorbildern ausrichtet, wird auch nie besser werden als sein Vorbild.
Schlimmer noch, ich habe schon oft erlebt das in Lehrgängen besonnders oft (selten) solche Kinder Probleme hatten.

Weil "Ihr" Vorbild es nicht richtig wußte, sie aber dann kaum noch in der Lage waren das einmal gelehrnte zu vergessen.

In dem Fall denke ich an den Enkel eines Freundes.
Opa weiß alles, schwer so einem erst einmal klar zu machen das Opa auch nicht alles weiß.
Seinem  Opa und mir ist klar, wir wissen nicht alles...
(Erst wenn man viel weiß,weil man sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt, wird einem ja klar wie wenig das leider ist. #c)

Dem Enkel aber war das nicht klar, er wußte alles.
(und krachte glatt durch die Prüfung)


Es ist wie Jürgen W aus T schrieb nie falsch einen weiteren Blickwinkel z.B durch einen Gewässerwarte Lehrgang zu bekommen.
So denke ich auch über die Lehrgänge zur Prüfung. 
Es schadet nichts, einmal im Anglerleben mehr zu erfahren als später vielleicht benötigt wird.
Aber es hilft vieles zu verstehen...z.B den Sinn von bestimmten Gesetzen.

Wer nur immer alles aus Anglerkreisen übernimmt, wird auch alles falsche übernehmen.
Es fehlen Ihm die Informationen sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.
Die Prüfung mag ja kaum einen Sinn ergeben, aber sie ist halt das Druckmittel sich sich wenigstens etwas mehr zu informieren und mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen.

Aber klar, angeln lehrnt man erst am Wasser.


----------



## mmaier1 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bild von Dorschbremse und Sohn super.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3751987&postcount=681
> 
> Klar, so kommen viele zum Angeln.
> ...


 

Sehr guter Beitrag - teilt sich mit meiner Meinung! Danke dafür#h

Zumindest sollte man mal davon gehört haben - das schärft auch ein bischen die Sinne für andere Belange.... bei einigen zumindest


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Klar, so kommen viele zum Angeln.
> Sei es  der Vater, Opa wie auch immer, ein Vorbild was eben  prägt.
> 
> Sicher, da wird viel übernommen und gelehrnt.
> Aber, wer sich lediglich an Vorbildern ausrichtet, wird auch nie besser werden als sein Vorbild.




Gaaaaaanz falsch!

Von Vorbild kann auch keine Rede sein. Als ich seinerzeit von einem Verwandten "angelernt" wurde, habe ich mit seinen Methoden erste Erfahrungen gemacht *aber* danach kam wie bei jedem den kenne auch, die Phase des Rumprobierens welches wohl mein Stil bzw. meine favorisierte Angelei wird.
Also quasi die unumgängliche anglerische Selbstfindung.

Danach kann man selbstverständlich auch erfolgreicher sein, als der ehemalige "Lehrmeister" - oder eben weniger, abhängig von der eigenen Motivation aber vollkommen unabhängig vom Wissen des "Lehrmeisters".

So und nicht anders funktioniert das.:g


----------



## BERND2000 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gaaaaaanz falsch!
> 
> Von Vorbild kann auch keine Rede sein. Als ich seinerzeit von einem Verwandten "angelernt" wurde, habe ich mit seinen Methoden erste Erfahrungen gemacht *aber* danach kam wie bei jedem den kenne auch, die Phase des Rumprobierens welches wohl mein Stil bzw. meine favorisierte Angelei wird.
> Also quasi die unumgägliche anglerische Selbstfindung.
> ...


 
Ja ich auch, 
ich denke ich mache aber auch heute vieles besser und vor allem anders als die die mich dort einführten.
Den das waren Laien und reine Raubfischer, letzteren meinen geliebten Opa würde ich heute nicht ans Wasser lassen .|supergri

Nicht wenige machen aber nur alles einfach nach, oder übernehmen alles perfekt ohne selbst zu experimentieren.
Sie wollen Fische fangen und nicht selbst ausprobieren um dann frustriert festzustellen so geht es nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nicht wenige machen aber nur alles einfach nach, oder übernehmen alles perfekt ohne selbst zu experimentieren.
> Sie wollen Fische fangen und nicht selbst ausprobieren um dann frustriert festzustellen so geht es nicht.



Das sind dann die, die das Angeln sowieso wieder aufgeben.

Nicht jeder ist eben ein geborener Angler. 

Daran ändert aber eine Prüfung nix.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur was ist mit denen *die nicht* über eine "Ausbildung" ab Kindesbeinen an verfügen??



Deinen Gedankengang möchte ich mal weiterverfolgen:
Wie schaut's denn bei Euch an der Müritz aus?
Dort wird doch auch nicht um des schnöden Mammons willen den barbarischen Horden der Zugang zum Angeln ermöglicht, oder?

Da wird konsequent kontrolliert, geahndet/abkassiert wo's nicht passt.
Am besten lernen die Leute übers Portemonnaie.
Meinetwegen könnte man auch nach drei oder vier erworbenen Urlauberlizenzen unterstellen- "nun müsste er's langsam wissen"- und könnte einen Sportfischerpass anbieten.

:m


----------



## Finke20 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

:vik:

Ich habe diesen Tröd  lückenhaft verfolgt und kann bei einigen Beiträgen nur den #d.

*Die Prüfung ist nur ein Druckmittel, da hat Bernd2000 recht. *

Na und dann wird halt für die Prüfung auswendig gelernt und danach wird fast alles wieder vergessen.  Wie sagte mal einer zur mir, "Das ist doch alles Bulimielernen, ;+ alles erst reinstopfen und nach der Prüfung alles wieder raus aus dem Kopf." 

Ich habe Lehrgänge mit Kinder, als Betreuer begleitet und wir haben jeden Tag gelernt und wiederholt zur Prüfung haben alle Bestanden, frag jetzt mal einen nach Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße usw. Ich sage mal 70% haben keine Ahnung mehr. 

Wie schon Prof geschrieben hat, kommt es nach der Prüfung zur 





> unumgägliche anglerische Selbstfindung.


 und die geht in unterschiedlichen Richtungen.

Also Prüfung macht für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Purist (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Finke20 schrieb:


> Na und dann wird halt für die Prüfung auswendig gelernt und danach wird fast alles wieder vergessen.  Wie sagte mal einer zur mir, "Das ist doch alles Bulimielernen, ;+ alles erst reinstopfen und nach der Prüfung alles wieder raus aus dem Kopf."



Mag sein, allerdings findest du bei uns keine andere Lehrmethode mehr, nirgendwo, weder an den Schulen, noch an den Unis, Bologna-Reform sei dank. 
Es ist eher eine Sache der Einstellung, ob man Bulimielernen betreibt, weil eben nicht mehr gefordert wird, oder lieber für sich selbst (mehr) lernen will. Dafür empfehle ich niemanden diese obskuren "Lernsysteme" von H. und Co, eher ordentliche Literatur zu Fischarten, auch Fachbücher zum Angeln. Ich empfand es damals wahrlich nicht als Bulimielernen, die 40 Fragen die ich aus Unwissenheit über Fachgebiete anfangs nicht konnte, lernte ich an zwei Abenden. Das bezog sich auf das Fliegenfischen (hatte mich nie damit beschäftigt) und ein paar Fischarten und zwei Fragen, die falsch auslegbar sind. 

Ich denke auch, der Bereich ist bei vielen Gegnern der Prüfung ein großer Irrtum. Der Lehrgang ist keine Angelschule (!), der dient lediglich dazu, dass jeder der einen Fischereischein will, sich vorher wenigstens etwas mit geltenden Gesetzen, Fischen, Natur- und Umweltschutz/problematik und mit Gerät zum Fischfang auseinandergesetzt hat. Um das zu überprüfen, und beim lernen der Fragen sogar noch Wissen zu vermitteln, passen die Fragen durchaus. 



Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe Lehrgänge mit Kinder, als Betreuer begleitet und wir haben jeden Tag gelernt und wiederholt zur Prüfung haben alle Bestanden, frag jetzt mal einen nach Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße usw. Ich sage mal 70% haben keine Ahnung mehr.



Komisch, uns wurde damals gesagt, dass man die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten erstens ohnehin meist auf dem Erlaubnisschein hat und sie zweitens auch nachschlagen kann. Die Fragen in der Prüfung konnte man diesbezüglich an einer Hand abzählen. Das ist aber auch in der Wissenschaft völlig üblich und normal, nicht alles zu wissen, weil es gar nicht geht. Aber immerhin sollte man gelernt haben, wie man es sich aneignen kann, wenn man es braucht.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Moin moin,


Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Deinen Gedankengang möchte ich mal weiterverfolgen:
> Wie schaut's denn bei Euch an der Müritz aus?
> Dort wird doch auch nicht um des schnöden Mammons willen den barbarischen Horden der Zugang zum Angeln ermöglicht, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Finke20 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

:vik:



> Ich denke auch, der Bereich ist bei vielen Gegnern der Prüfung ein großer Irrtum. Der Lehrgang ist keine Angelschule (!), der dient lediglich dazu, dass jeder der einen Fischereischein will, sich vorher wenigstens etwas mit geltenden Gesetzen, Fischen, Natur- und Umweltschutz/problematik und mit Gerät zum Fischfang auseinandergesetzt hat.
> Und dafür soll man eine Prüfung ablegen#q als Angler muß ich mich, sowieso vor dem angeln über geltendes Recht informieren, gerade wenn ich in einem anderen Bundesland fischen möchte. Da ja das Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist. Diese Infos kann ich mir auch ohne Prüfung aneignen.



Du schreibst ja selbst


> Das ist aber auch in der Wissenschaft völlig üblich und normal, nicht alles zu wissen, weil es gar nicht geht. Aber immerhin sollte man gelernt haben, wie man es sich aneignen kann, wenn man es braucht.


 und dazu brauch ich auch keine Prüfung.


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Leuchtturmwärter schrieb:


> manche gehen den Jakobsweg, ich geh jeden Tag angeln, neben meinem Beruf.
> 
> Lass sie zahlen für die Prüfung, zu Not , in der Höhe eines Jagdscheines. Bei 80 mio EW , haben wir hier im Land soviele Angler wie Norwegen Einwohner. Geld reguliert den Markt. Doah bin ein "Wissender"|bla:
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Ich habe diesen Tröd lückenhaft verfolgt und kann bei einigen Beiträgen nur den #d.
> 
> ...


 
Strafen aber auch nicht, es macht keinen Fehler wieder gut.
Auch das ist nur ein Druckmittel, aber eines von dem Keiner so recht Nutzen hat.
Reicht das dann auch nicht ist eben Ende mit Angeln.

Nur das Wecken von Neugier hilft eben das nicht nur auswendig gelehrnt wird und vor allem das später eine Weiterentwicklung des Wissens erfolgt.


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Strafen aber auch nicht, es macht keinen Fehler wieder gut.
> 
> aber es kann verhindern, daß die fehler wiederholt werden.
> also könnte man nach deiner meinung auch noch die kontrollen und strafen abschaffen?
> ...



antonio


----------



## mmaier1 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind dann die, die das Angeln sowieso wieder aufgeben.
> 
> Nicht jeder ist eben ein geborener Angler.
> 
> Daran ändert aber eine Prüfung nix.


 
Das sind dann aber auch GENAU DIE, die unser Hobby oft durch Dummheit und übertriebenes Handeln (Futterorgien ohne Hirn - provokantes C&R) in der Öffentlichkeit in den Dreck ziehen und das eh schon angekratzte Ansehen noch weiter beschädigen - solchen sollte man die Hürden eigentlich noch höher bauen, um an den Schein zu kommen!!

So... und jetzt könnt ihr wieder |bla:


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

versteh jetzt nicht was du willst.
die prüfung hat mit den vereinsgewässern erst mal gar nix zu tun.
verdienen tun an lehrgängen einige vereine.
wenn die ihre finanzen aber so gestalten, daß ohne die lehrgänge, es finanziell eng wird, dann  haben sie ein hausgemachtes problem.

antonio


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber auch GENAU DIE, die unser Hobby oft durch Dummheit und übertriebenes Handeln (Futterorgien ohne Hirn - provokantes C&R) in der Öffentlichkeit in den Dreck ziehen und das eh schon angekratzte Ansehen noch weiter beschädigen - solchen sollte man die Hürden eigentlich noch höher bauen, um an den Schein zu kommen!!
> 
> So... und jetzt könnt ihr wieder |bla:



nee das sind die eben nicht. die, die du gerade ansprichst, die wissen genau was sie tun und sind keine dummen.
und die schreckst du mit ner prüfungshürde eben nicht ab.

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> nee das sind die eben nicht. die, die du gerade ansprichst, die wissen genau was sie tun und sind keine dummen.
> und die schreckst du mit ner prüfungshürde eben nicht ab.
> 
> antonio



und Antonio wie willst du denn dann auf diese Vollidioten einwirken? Mit lieben Worten - ne das hat keinen Sinn. Diese Typen sind einfach blöd - und mit dem Ablegen der Prüfung wurden diese Typen aufgeklärt und somit kann man die dann auch aus einem Verein entsorgen oder noch besser die Angelerlaubnis entziehen.
Ist wie beim Auto fahren wenn du besoffen fährst ist der Lappen weg.


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> und Antonio wie willst du denn dann auf diese Vollidioten einwirken?
> 
> ganz einfach mit kontrollen und strafen.
> 
> ...



was ihr macht ist doch erst mal alle unter generalverdacht zu stellen.(jeder nicht geprüfte ist also ein idiot, vandale, einer der sich nicht benehmen kann etc).
die idioten gibts aber eben auch mit prüfung und eben nicht wenige.

antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> was ihr macht ist doch erst mal alle unter generalverdacht zu  stellen.(jeder nicht geprüfte ist also ein idiot, vandale, einer der  sich nicht benehmen kann etc).
> die idioten gibts aber eben auch mit prüfung und eben nicht wenige.
> 
> antonio


Genauso sehe ich das auch....
Vor allen bin ich überzeugt das jeder der von seinen Opa,Vati oder Onkel aus der Familie das Angeln erlernt dann genug praktische Grundkenntnisse zur verfügung hat um ordentlich am Wasser zu Angeln. Wer nicht das Glück hat muss sich das eben selber anlernen oder mit Hilfe anderer Anglerkollegen am Wasser, so wie jetzt auch oft ist. Denn überwiegend bestätigen ja die meisten das bis auf Theorie nichts gelernt wird also haben diese geprüften Fischereinhaber keinerlei wirkliche Vorteile gegenüber den anderen. 

Um was anderes geht es doch hier auch gar nicht. Denn Rowdy, bleibt Rowdy da ändert auch ne Prüfung nichts wie so einige ja immer wieder selber feststellen.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Immer diese Polemik...niemand glaub und behauptet ernsthaft, dass die Prüfung "bessere" Angler macht, oder Einfluss auf das Benehmen künftiger Angler hat.

Wer ne Lücke für sich gefunden hat, um prüfungsfrei angeln zu können, oder einfach alt genug ist, der kann froh sein.

ABER:

Ich selber hatte das Glück, von meinem Dad & seinen Freunden ab dem 3. Lebensjahr mit ans Wasser genommen zu werden - zudem habe ich gerne und viel gelesen - Zeitschriften & Bücher über´s Angeln - als ich dann mit ca. 14 Jahren zur Prüfung antrat, da hatte ich schon Theorie & Praxiswissen en masse - trotzdem habe ich (freiwillig) einen Vorbereitungslehrgang besucht & dann meine Prüfung absolviert.

Putzig war das schon, zu sehen, wie Menschen im Kurs, die noch nie praktisch geangelt haben sich gerade beim "Rutenbauen" anstellten - wie sie Fortschritte machten und am Ende sogar wussten, wie man Knoten macht.

Von den dort aufkommenden Fragen völlig "Unwissender" mal ganz abgesehen - die offenbarten oft völlige Unkenntnis & waren selbsterklärende "Pro-Kurs-Argumente"....

Naja - ich ging mit einer ganz ordentlichen Vorbildung in den Kurs - habe dort trotzdem noch vieles gelernt - Zeit für aufkommende Fragen war da auch & die Dozenten waren Vater & Sohn - 2 erfahrene & gestandene Angler, die deutlich mehr vermittelten, als das bloße Prüfungswissen.

Hat Spaß gemacht & hat mir gut getan!

Zudem sind damals im Kurs auch Freundschaften entstanden, die bis heute andauern.

Primär macht die Prüfung in meinen Augen einen Sinn, weil Menschen, die noch nie etwas mit der angelei zu tun hatten gezwungen sind, sich mal mit einigen Materien "rund um´s Angeln" zu beschäftigen.

Es werden Basics an Wissen verlangt - ein gewisser Mindest-Level an "know-how" wird sichergestellt - nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Das reicht mir aber schon als Argument "PRO-Prüfungspflicht" & wer Spaß an dem Hobby hat, dem schadet weder Kurs noch Prüfung!

Praxis gibt´s eh erst "by doing" - aber - den Leuten erstmal die Basics einzutrichtern finde ich nach wie vor wichtig & richtig!

Das kann jeder anders sehen - noch ist auch der Gesetzgeber meistenorts meiner Meinung - und wer überall in Deutschland legal angeln will, der muss da halt´ durch!


Ernie


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

"Es werden Basics an Wissen verlangt - ein gewisser Mindest-Level an "know-how" wird sichergestellt - nicht mehr und nicht weniger!"

wird es das wirklich?
ich glaube eher nicht.
und für die paar wirklich benötigte basics bedarf es keiner prüfung.
und wenn etwas nicht schadet, muß es noch lange nicht zur pflicht gemacht werden.


antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die sind auch nicht schlimmer als der Haufen Rollatorfahrer die, gestützt durch Juristen, Schein- und Hobbyjuristen, der Gesellschaft erklären wollen, was gut für sie ist.
> 
> Im Gegenteil.



Wollten wir nicht nah am Thema bleiben?...ohne ins Persönliche abzudriften?

...und - in dieser Gesellschaft muss man in meinen Augen manche *Mindeststandards* einfach von staatlicher Seite zwangsweise sicherstellen - ob nun bei der allgemeinen Schulpflicht oder bei der Angelei!

Ich möchte und werde mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass jeder sich schon alles freiwillig aneignet, was man z.B. als Angler so an GRUNDWISSEN braucht - oder - zumindest haben sollte, um das eigene Tun auch nur halbwegs zu überblicken!

...und - ich war als Kind schon vom Angeln begeistert & mir gefielen auch Kurs & Prüfung - lange bevor ich ein Abitur oder ein Staatsexamen in der Tasche hatte.......daher verneine ich den Zusammenhang mit meinem weiteren Werdegang, den DU hier *wieder mal* mit reinbringst, obwohl das mit dem Thema NIX zu tun hat...

...und - Leute, die Juristen so hassen, die tun das normalerweise solange, bis sie im Leben mal wirklich einen brauchen, der ihnen im Idealfall hilft........glaub´ mir - das ist ein Erfahrungswert....

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> "Es werden Basics an Wissen verlangt - ein gewisser Mindest-Level an "know-how" wird sichergestellt - nicht mehr und nicht weniger!"
> 
> wird es das wirklich?
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

och ernie wie es nen standard sichert sehen wir ja tag für tag.
man kann es nicht nur glauben, man sieht es auch in der praxis.

man kann es aber "schlechtreden" wenn es nichts nützt.

und den objektiven nutzen konnte bisher noch keiner aufzeigen.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> och ernie wie es nen standard sichert sehen wir ja tag für tag.
> man kann es nicht nur glauben, man sieht es auch in der praxis.
> 
> man kann es aber "schlechtreden" wenn es nichts nützt.
> ...



Tja - aber die Frage, wie "schlimm" das alles ohne Prüfung möglicherweise erst wäre, die werden wir weiterhin nur hochspekulativ beantworten können.......(da kommt er wieder "der Glauben"...oder das "Nicht-Wissen"...)

Aber - in der Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht sehe ich halt´ kein Allheilmittel für die von Dir angesprochenen und unbestrittenen (!) Mißstände, sondern eher einen Arbeitsauftrag dahingehend, dass man die Prüfung verbessert - vor allem im Praktischen Teil!



Ernie


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Reform der Prüfung & Verbesserung?--->gerne!
> 
> Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht?...nein Danke!
> 
> Ernie



Dem könnte ich nur Zustimmen, wenn die Anforderungen und Standards vereinheitlicht werden würden UND aus diesen Kursen eine echte Dienstleistung mit einem echten Anspruch auf sach- und fachgerechte Unterweisung werden.

Dieses gönnerhafte Vereinsgeklopse nach dem Motto- Seid froh, dass wir Euch überhaupt ranlassen- ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß....


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Tja - aber die Frage, wie "schlimm" das alles ohne Prüfung möglicherweise erst wäre, die werden wir weiterhin nur hochspekulativ beantworten können.......(da kommt er wieder "der Glauben"...oder das "Nicht-Wissen"...)
> 
> dafür gibt es schon aussagen von behörden, daß sich nichts verschlimmert(hat).
> und vor der prüfung waren die zustände auch nicht schlimmer.
> ...



antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Dem könnte ich nur Zustimmen, wenn die Anforderungen und Standards vereinheitlicht werden würden UND aus diesen Kursen eine echte Dienstleistung mit einem echten Anspruch auf sach- und fachgerechte Unterweisung werden.
> 
> Dieses gönnerhafte Vereinsgeklopse nach dem Motto- Seid froh, dass wir Euch überhaupt ranlassen- ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß....



Dem schliesse ich mich an - und - eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage wird wohl weder "schwarz - noch weiß" sein - also - sollte man überlegen, wie man es besser macht - ich erinnere z.B. an meine "Angelschein auf Probe" Idee - bei der man erstmal ne Weile "unter Aufsicht" eines erfahrenen Angler´s angelt, bevor man dann alleine losziehen darf!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Dieses gönnerhafte Vereinsgeklopse nach dem Motto- Seid froh, dass wir Euch überhaupt ranlassen- ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß....



Unabhängig davon, dass ich das gar nicht werten will:
Es gibt selbst VDSF-Verbände, welche sich inzwischen wirklich Sorgen machen um die Zukunft der organisierten Angelei, weil sie eben die Jugend nicht mehr erreichen. 
Wie man an der Überalterung vieler Vereine sieht..

Und die daher auch sagen, dass der Zugang zum Angeln deutlich erleichtert werden muss, will man nicht die Entwicklung deutlich zurückgehender Zahlen weiter haben (von 1,1 Mio. nach der Wende bis aktuell 770.000 Beiträgen) und damit nicht zuletzt den Bestand der Verbände gefährden..

Ist aber nur ein weitere Aspekt, wie gesagt ohne Wertung.

Da passiert aber momentan sehr viel (selbst in VDSF-Verbänden der ehemaligen BRD), da wird sich auch vieles ändern - nicht in jedem Land wohl, aber die Erleichterungen werden  insgesamt mehr werden und das mit der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung immer weiter zu Gunsten vernünftiger Ausbildung verschoben werden.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

...Antonio - die "guten Erfahrungen" z.B. mit dem Friedfischschein betrachte ich etwas skeptisch, weil dort von den ERFINDERN dieser Lockerung die Erfahrungen mit ihrer eigenen Idee gelobhudelt werden.

Kann sein, dass es toll läuft - kann aber auch nur sein, dass dort jemand sich seine eigene "Kritik" schreibt - das ist ungefähr so objektiv, als ob Schüler sich ihre eigenen Klassenarbeiten bewerten.

...aus diesen Erwägungen stehe ich diesem einen hier angeführten "Erfahrungsbericht" etwas skeptisch gegenüber!


Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, dass ich das gar nicht werten will:
> Es gibt selbst VDSF-Verbände, welche sich inzwischen wirklich Sorgen machen um die Zukunft der organisierten Angelei, weil sie eben die Jugend nicht mehr erreichen.
> Wie man an der Überalterung vieler Vereine sieht..
> 
> ...




*Flächendeckende vernünftige Ausbildung* *VOR* dem Angeln ist mein Ziel - ob es dazu wirklich einer Prüfung bedarf, *DARÜBER* kann und sollte man reden und nachdenken!!!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

es ging dabei nicht um lobhudelei sondern schlicht und einfach darum, daß sich die regelverstöße nicht entsprechend erhöht haben.
wenn es nicht so wäre gäbe es ne ganze menge , die dagegen sturmlaufen würden.
es geht auch nicht nur um die eine von dir angesprochene sache.
es gab schon mal ein prüfungsloses deutschland und da war es eben nicht schlechter als heute.
und es gibt eben auch nicht nur deutschland, (fast)überall funktionierts, nur bei uns darf es eben nicht sein.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Vernünftige Ausbildung VOR dem Angeln ist mein Ziel - ob es dazu wirklich einer Prüfung bedarf, DARÜBER kann und sollte man reden und nachdenken!!!


Hier in der Umfrage gehts aber nur um die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung in der jetzigen Form (ja oder nein, vor allem auch ohne jede Ausbildung/Kurs wie heute vielerorts möglich), welche nachweisbar Kräfte zugunsten einer unsinnigen Theorieprüfung bindet und daher eine vernünftige, praktische Ausbildung unmöglich macht.
Nicht, dass das nicht schon x-mal angeführt worden wäre..


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie man an der Überalterung vieler Vereine sieht..




Punktlandung! Genau daher rührt dieses gönnerhafte...

Viele der alten Ausbilder--- nee, ich nenn sie lieber Kursleiter --- stehen nur da vorne, weil der Verein diese Kurse anbieten muss- und sich halt irgeneiner aus dem Verein dazu hergeben muss- nicht, weil sie wirklich Spass daran haben, Jugendlichen etwas zu vermitteln.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

...ob bei den Neandertalern alles schlechter war kann man sich auch fragen - oder warum diese ausgestorben sind - vielleicht fehlte es ihnen an der Fischfang-Prüfungspflicht....(kleiner Scherz - der nur zeigen soll, dass der Blick auf vergangene Zeiten nur sehr begrenzt sinnvoll ist, um aktuelle Dinge in den Griff zu kriegen) aber - auch seit den "prüfungslosen" Zeiten hat sich doch auch so einiges geändert....

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Immer diese Polemik...niemand glaub und behauptet ernsthaft, dass die Prüfung "bessere" Angler macht, oder Einfluss auf das Benenhmen künftiger Angler hat.
> 
> Wenn sie das nicht macht, dann ist sie eben sinnlos
> 
> ...



Ich habe fertig! :m


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier in der Umfrage gehts aber nur um die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung in der jetzigen Form (ja oder nein, vor allem auch ohne jede Ausbildung/Kurs wie heute vielerorts möglich), welche nachweisbar Kräfte zugunsten einer unsinnigen Theorieprüfung bindet und daher eine vernünftige, praktische Ausbildung unmöglich macht.
> Nicht, dass das nicht schon x-mal angeführt worden wäre..




Danke für den Hinweis!

...und meine Antwort ist klar - lieber ne miese Zwangsprüfung, als gar keine Sicherstellung von mini-basic-know-how!



Ernie


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ernie...als begeisterter Hobbykoch warte ich noch auf den Tag,an dem dieser Regulierungsstaat(merkwürdigerweise selbst dort,wo es eigentlich nicht nötig wäre,während er bei weiss Gott wichtigeren Sachen wegsieht)bei der Bewirtung von Freunde u.Familie einen Nachweis meiner Kochbasics verlangt..wäre bei Pilzgerichten ja sogar noch sinnig 

Aber beim Hobbym. Fischen?Was bitte kann denn dem Ungeprüften am Gewässer widerfahren?Oder als weitere Komponenten den Fischen und der Natur an sich?

Chaos,Tierquälerei,Raubbau,Anarchie?

Das es Mindestmasse und Schonzeiten gibt..ist nachzulesen
Technik und Co...ist in zig Foren,Büchern etc. nachzulesen
Gewässerordnung..steht auf dem Erlaubnisschein
Basics durch!

Bedeutet für mich als Basic zum Fischen eigentlich nur lesen,verstehen,umsetzen.Wer unbedingt die Sau rauslassen will,wird dies auch nach abgelegter Zwangsprüfung tun.
Gegen Dummheit und Fehlverhalten hilft keine Vorschrift und keine Prüfung der Welt.

Wegen meiner lasst Newbies für einen Zeitraum X nur mit alten Hasen ans Wasser.Bewährungszeit inkl.prakt.Lernen.FS auf Probe.DAS wären sinnige und sich ergänzende Basics.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> was ihr macht ist doch erst mal alle unter generalverdacht zu stellen.(jeder nicht geprüfte ist also ein idiot, vandale, einer der sich nicht benehmen kann etc).
> die idioten gibts aber eben auch mit prüfung und eben nicht wenige.
> 
> antonio



nein falsch - nur man hat jeden aufgeklärt über das was zu tun ist und zu lassen ist. Bei ca. 25 % Karpfenjunkies dazu noch 10 % Stipper in einem Verein sind schon eine ganze Menge Idioten unterwegs. 
Wenn ich dann am Gewässer den Entenfütterer erzählen soll, dass es Mist ist was er tut wird es schwirig wenn gerade ein Karpfenangler mit seinem Futterboot mal wieder Kiloweise Boilis im See versenkt. #q
Dann am besten noch seinen großen Karpfen wieder schwimmen lässt - nach ausgedehnten Fotoshouting. 
Ohne Prüfung werden die Menschen von dem Fachhandel "aufgeklärt" oder durch Angelbildzeitung wie Blinker, Fisch & Fang und ähnliche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis!
> 
> ...und meine Antwort ist klar - lieber ne miese Zwangsprüfung, als gar keine Sicherstellung von mini-basic-know-how!
> 
> ...


Ja, ok..
Das war dann nicht von dir?


> Vernünftige Ausbildung VOR dem Angeln ist mein Ziel - ob es dazu wirklich einer Prüfung bedarf, DARÜBER kann und sollte man reden und nachdenken!!!



Du hattest doch eh schon zugegeben, dass es Dir in erster Linie um die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl geht und nicht um Ausbildung (wie ja auch hier wieder klar wird).

Das konnte ich akzeptieren und habe damit auch kein Problem..

Probleme hab ich nur mit Heuchelei, wie kompliziert und gefährlich angeln und Angler für Fische und Gewässer wäre und das deswegen das vorher möglichst studiert werden muss und geprüft..

Gut, dass das diese Sichtweise selbst in VDSF-Verbänden angefangen wird zu hinterfragen.......


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> nein falsch - nur man hat jeden aufgeklärt über das was zu tun ist und zu lassen ist.
> 
> das geht auch ohne prüfung
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, ok..
> Das war dann nicht von dir?
> 
> 
> ...



Ja - wir werden es erleben!

Ich bin auch gespannt auf die künftigen Entwicklungen & sehe Dinge halt´ nicht bloß in "black & white"!



Ernie (der *kein* Heuchler ist, lesen und schreiben kann & keine AB-Brille aufhat)


----------



## gründler (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß werden halt gewisse Gruppen als Idioten hingestellt.


Macht aber nix,er ist für mich und andere Stipper's und Carper's genauso ein Idiot.

Schön das es Vereine gibt wo der ganze Vorstand aus Stippern und Carpern besteht. 

Weiter machen.

#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ohne Prüfung werden die Menschen von dem Fachhandel "aufgeklärt" oder durch Angelbildzeitung wie Blinker, Fisch & Fang und ähnliche.




Ich habe extra für Dich mal in dem Fragenkatalog geblättert...

danach müsste ich fürs Karpfenangeln zu 0,4er Monofil greifen..... Nöööö!!!!!!!!!!! 

Da lob ich mir doch den Fachhandel!:g


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

antonio, bitte glaube doch nicht das sich jemand den Kram durchliest. 
Du redest davon das Kontrollen und Bestrafungen folgen sollen, die ehrenamtlichen sind schon total an der Grenze des Zumutbaren, wer soll es tun?
Selbst in jedem bescheutem Bosel oder Kegelclub musst du die Regeln lernen. 
Der Unterschied beim Angeln ist nur das wir nicht eine Kugel durch die Gegend werfen - sondern das wir mit Lebewesen hantieren und unser Tun Auswirkung auf die Umwelt hat.
Sollen den Jäger auch keinen Jagdschein mehr machen und einfach in der Gegend rumballern?


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe extra für Dich mal in dem Fragenkatalog geblättert...
> 
> danach müsste ich fürs Karpfenangeln zu 0,4er Monofil greifen..... Nöööö!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Da lob ich mir doch den Fachhandel!:g



Ok nimmst eine 18 er geflochtene - von der Tragkraft identisch.
Kopfschüttel


----------



## diemai (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Eine Vermutung deinerseits? Vergiss den Krieg nicht, die Nazis sahen sogar die Hobbyangelei (bzw. die Nutzung der Binnengewässer zur "Volksernährung") als kriegswichtig an, auch wenn sie es nie war. Vereine waren schon vor 1939 "gleichgeschaltet" (verboten und in NS Organisationen überführt) und nicht-systemkonforme Menschen bereits vorher (nach den Nürnberger Gesetzen, den Pogromen von 1938) weitgehend vom öffentlichen Leben ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Wo findet man die Originalfassung der Gesetze im Netz? Daraus könnte man wohl eindeutig sehen, ob wirklich "Aussonderung" der Hauptzweck war, ich bezweifel das.


 

Eine Originalfassung habe ich leider nicht , nur dieses hier :

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

Und selbst , wenn die braunen Herren den Fischereischein damals hauptsächlich aus ernährungstechnischen Gründen während Kriegszeiten eingeführt haben , .....das also sein eigentlicher Zweck gewesen ist(was ich sowieso nicht glaube , bestenfalls zum Teil) , ....warum gibt es ihn dann heute noch#c ?

In dem verlinkten Text ist davon die Rede , das erfolgreiche Angler dazu angehalten worden sind , Soldatenfamilien von ihrem Fang abzugeben , .....heutzutage gibt es fast überall Fangbegrenzungen(und das ist gut so) , zum Abgeben an Bedürftige bleibt da nicht mehr viel , .......und wird man dazu etwa von der ausstellenden Behörde angehalten |kopfkrat?

Im verlinkten Text ist auch die Rede davon , das diese Nazi-Vorschrift von der BRD übernommen wurde , um eine Kontrolle über die Anzahl der Angler zu gewinnen ,.......in der Realität sind es heute jedoch die Gewässerbewirtschafter(Fischereirechtinhaber , Fischer , Angelvereine , Gewässereigentümer , etc.)  , die über Angelkarten ,- und Lizenzen-Verkäufe sowie Vereinsmitgliedschaften diese Kontrolle ausüben , und nicht die staatlichen Stellen , die den Fischereischein ausstellen(die freuen sich doch über jeden Einzelnen mehr , der Geld in die Kasse spült) .

Danach kann man doch argumentieren , das der heutige Fischereischein den Zweck absolut nicht mehr erfüllt , wegen dem er einst eingeführt , bzw. übernommen wurde .

Und wenn etwas eigentlich keine Funktion mehr hat(außer vielleicht als eine Art Quittungblock mit Foto für Fischereiabgabemarken) , dann braucht man doch eigentlich keine Prüfung mehr zu dessen Erlangung abzulegen |kopfkrat.

Mir ist natürlich klar , das in irgendeiner Form Geld für die Erhaltung der Fischwasser bereitgestellt werden muß(Fischereiabgabe) , ........ich finde das System in den USA(oder Teilen davon , weiß ich nicht so genau)ganz gut , ......da zahlt man auf fast sämtliches Angelgerät eine Steuer(Federal Excise Tax) , die dann diesem Zweck zugeführt wird , ....einen Fischereischein und eine Prüfung dafür gibt es dort meines Wissens auch nicht(aber mindestens 10 X so viele Angler wie hier, .......so viel zu "Norge"|supergri) .

                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

och jürgen hört doch endlich mal auf immer die jagd anzufüheren, das ist ein anderes thema.
und macht doch aus dem simplen angeln nicht immer ne wissenschaft.
ja die kontrollen, woanders funktionieren die.
aber in d ist das nicht möglich?
dafür machen wir lieber etwas, was nichts bringt  per gesetz verordnet.
armes (angeldeutschland).

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nicht verwechseln - der *Angelschein* ist älter als die Prüfungspflicht und stammt aus der Nazizeit!

*DIE PRÜFUNGSPFLICHT*, um die es gerade geht, die kam aber erst viel später und dient erst ab den 70´ern oder so dazu, einen Angelschein überhaupt erlangen zu können - und stellt´ eine (wenn auch zu kleine!) nachgewiesene anglerische Grundbildung sicher - ob man es nun wahrhaben will - oder nicht!#h

Nicht vermengen - dass sind 2 Paar Schuhe!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Stimmt genau, ernie!!

Siehe aber auch den Link in dem Bericht zur Aussage des letzten zuständigen Ministers in B-W, dem es bei der Prüfung auch nicht um Ausbildung sondern schlicht ums reduzieren der Zahl der Angler am Wasser ging..


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> och jürgen hört doch endlich mal auf immer die jagd anzufüheren, das ist ein anderes thema.
> und macht doch aus dem simplen angeln nicht immer ne wissenschaft.
> ja die kontrollen, woanders funktionieren die.
> aber in d ist das nicht möglich?
> ...



Die Jagd habe ich zum ersten mal erwähnt.
Wir sind nicht woanders sondern in Deutschland - Schweden oder Norwegen heranzuziehen ist nicht redlich - hier sind nur ein Männekes auf dem KM² unterwegs.
Bist du Ehrenamtlich tätig - gehst du kontrollieren - vermutlich nicht - sonst würdest du nicht so daher reden
Schau mal über den Tellerrand - dann siehst du erschreckendes


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Die Jagd habe ich zum ersten mal erwähnt.
> Wir sind nicht woanders sondern in Deutschland - Schweden oder Norwegen ist nicht redlich - hier sind nur ein Männekes auf dem KM² unterwegs.
> 
> hab ich was von schweden oder norwegen gesagt?
> ...



antonio


----------



## diemai (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Nicht verwechseln - der *Angelschein* ist älter als die Prüfungspflicht und stammt aus der Nazizeit!
> 
> *DIE PRÜFUNGSPFLICHT*, um die es gerade geht, die kam aber erst viel später und dient erst ab den 70´ern oder so dazu, einen Angelschein überhaupt erlangen zu können - und stellt´ eine (wenn auch zu kleine!) nachgewiesene anglerische Grundbildung sicher - ob man es nun wahrhaben will - oder nicht!#h
> 
> ...


 
Ich frage mich nur , warum es in anderen Ländern auch ohne das Eine oder Andere geht und hier eben nicht ,  .......und , ......vor der Einführung der Prüfung Mitte der 1970er wurde hierzulande doch auch schon geangelt , ......und Fischbestände und Umwelt haben es überlebt !

Und , ....es gab' auch damals gute Fachbücher zu kaufen , aus denen man sich alles nötige Wissen anlesen konnte .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mac69 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß werden halt gewisse Gruppen als Idioten hingestellt.
> 
> 
> Macht aber nix,er ist für mich und andere Stipper's und Carper's genauso ein Idiot.
> ...


 

Nabend gründler,

:m
wenn der Idiot/ Feind (Karpfenangler)dazu noch Fischreiaufseher+Gewässerwart mit paar Lehrgängen ist ,jagdlich bewandert und auch sonst recht gut mit der Natur klarkommt übersteigt es die Vorstellungskraft von manchem.....

Pauschalisierungen und Schubladendenken ist völliger tinneff!!!#q

Gruss

Mac


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio



Deine Aussage bekräftigt mich in der Vermutung das du nicht im Verein ehrenamtlich tätig bist.
Deine Aussagen erinnern mich an die Vereinskollegen die immer alles besser wissen, aber wenn man dann sagt übernimm doch den Posten dann sind die schneller verschwunden als der Wind. #h


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Deine Aussage bekräftigt mich in der Vermutung das du nicht im Verein ehrenamtlich tätig bist.
> Deine Aussagen erinnern mich an die Vereinskollegen die immer alles besser wissen, aber wenn man dann sagt übernimm doch den Posten dann sind die schneller verschwunden als der Wind. #h



das mag deine einschätzung sein.
ob sie richtig ist oder der realität entspricht ist ne andere sache.

davon ab die angelei in deutschland besteht nicht nur aus vereinen, mal über den tellerrand gucken
und prüfung oder nicht hat erst mal mit vereinen gar nix zu tun, außer, daß einige das als gute einnahmequelle sehen.

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Auch wenn das ernie in seinen Beiträgen ebenfalls häufig angesprochen bzw angedeutet hat:


Purist schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, der Bereich ist bei vielen Gegnern der Prüfung ein großer Irrtum. Der Lehrgang ist keine Angelschule (!), der dient lediglich dazu, dass jeder der einen Fischereischein will, sich vorher wenigstens etwas mit *geltenden Gesetzen, Fischen, Natur- und Umweltschutz/problematik und mit Gerät zum Fischfang auseinandergesetzt hat*. Um das zu überprüfen, und beim lernen der Fragen sogar noch Wissen zu vermitteln, passen die Fragen durchaus.


|good:


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> das mag deine einschätzung sein.
> ob sie richtig ist oder der realität entspricht ist ne andere sache.
> 
> davon ab die angelei in deutschland besteht nicht nur aus vereinen, mal über den tellerrand gucken
> ...



Nur mal zur Information - ein Verein - egal ob Angel- Bosel- oder Kegelverein darf keine Gewinne machen.
Ja es gibt noch ein paar Vereinigungen von Anglern die sich einen See gepachtet haben ohne Vereinsstatus. Zusätzlich gibt es noch kommerzielle "Angelteiche" wo der Fischereischein nicht kontrolliert wird (eigentlich illegal). Dann sitzen dann die Angler dicht an dicht und jeder zahlt 10 -15 €  um ein paar hochgezüchtete Forellen zu fangen.
Ohne Landesfischereiverband werden wir da in ganz NRW hinkommen, für jedes Gewässer.

Bevor du über etwas redest solltest du die Fakten kennen


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

och jürgen was hat denn das mit der prüfung zu tun,
und wie schon gesagt, mal über den tellerand gucken.
was du da im letzten post von dir gegeben hast ist teilweise unwahr oder trifft eben nur auf nrw zu.

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Was ist unwahr? Das eingetragene Vereine kein Gewinn machen dürfen, dass an Forellenpuffs die Leute dicht an dicht sitzen und die Fische hochgezüchtet sind, das dort nicht kontrolliert wird, das zum Teil die Möhne mittlerweile kommerziel genutzt wird?

Und eben NRW ist ein großes Land mit vielen Einwohnern, ist halt nicht Brandenburg mit blühenden Landschaften. ( In NRw wohnen so viele Menschen wie zur Wendezeit in der ganzen DDR) 
NRW ist vergleichbar mit den Niederlanden, hier ist es soweit das ein Angler kaum noch ein Fisch entnehmen darf.
Soviel dazu.

Ganz eindeutig für die Prüfungspflicht und für Fischereiabgeabe für den Angler- btw- welches Bundesland macht große Anstrengungen in dem Wanderfischprogramm - rate mal-
Alles Lachse auf den Bildern,mit freundlicher Unterstützung der Angler aus NRW


----------



## gründler (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Kurz Ot.
Jürgen ich hab mal meine Signatur geändert,ich hoffe du kommst damit klar,das ich einer dieser Idioten bin. 

Ich habe manches von dir geschätzt,aber als ehrenamtlicher der Du ja bist,und mit dieser deiner Aussage fühl ich mich beleidigt.

Um das zum ausdruck zu bringen,habe ich das mal höfflich in meiner Signatur versenkt.


#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

oh leider nicht übertragen worden - noch mal die Bilder


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gründler schrieb:


> Kurz Ot.
> Jürgen ich hab mal meine Signatur geändert,ich hoffe du kommst damit klar,das ich einer dieser Idioten bin.
> 
> Ich habe manches von dir geschätzt,aber als ehrenamtlicher der Du ja bist,und mit dieser deiner Aussage fühl ich mich beleidigt.
> ...



Wenn du dir den Schuh anziehst - bitte. Ändert meine Meinung aber nicht.


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Was ist unwahr? Das eingetragene Vereine kein Gewinn machen dürfen,
> 
> ja das ist unwahr und ich denke mal du verwechselst da auch eingetragene mit gemeinnützigen vereinen.
> und selbst gemeinnützige dürfen gewinne machen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Leuchtturmwärter schrieb:


> Antonio willst du nun auch die mittleren Vereine weghaben? Prüfung helfen den Vereinen und wir brauchen mehr Vereine



hab ich irgendwas gesagt, daß ich die vereine weghaben will.
wieso brauchen wir mehr vereine?
was hat das mit der prüfung zu tun?

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio



Wenn das unwahr ist bitte informiere das Finanzamt Steinfurt darüber. Wir hatten Geld angespart etwa 15.000 € in über 50 Jahren - da gab es schon Probleme mit dem Finanzamt.
Wir konnten es damit begründen das wir Rücklagen für mögliche Katastrophen brauchen - wie Dammbruch usw. 
Nun haben wir das Geld in einige Projekte gesteckt.

Ein e.V. darf keine Gewinne machen, nach Aussagen unseres Finanzamtes

Kann ja im goldenen Osten im Bereich der DAV anders sein


----------



## gründler (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wenn du dir den Schuh anziehst - bitte. Ändert meine Meinung aber nicht.


 

Du bist dir aber schon im klaren das Du als Amtsträger eine Vorbildfunktion hast,und diese auch nicht Parteisch sein sollte.

Sprich alle Vereinsmitglieder sind gleich anzusehen,und nicht Raubfischangler toll,und der rest gehört weg,dann hast du dein Posten falsch verstanden.

Da ich diese Amts Sche..ebenfalls fast 30 Jahre hinter mir hab und das nicht nur auf Vereinsebene...frag ich mich wo das noch alles hinführen soll,und belasse es dabei hat eh kein Sinn.




#h


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wenn das unwahr ist bitte informiere das Finanzamt Steinfurt darüber. Wir hatten Geld angespart etwa 15.000 € in über 50 Jahren - da gab es schon Probleme mit dem Finanzamt.
> Wir konnten es damit begründen das wir Rücklagen für mögliche Katastrophen brauchen - wie Dammbruch usw.
> Nun haben wir das Geld in einige Projekte gesteckt.
> 
> ...



jetzt werden deine kommentare niveaulos.
und wenn ihr probleme mit dem finazamt habt, dann habt ihr was verkehrt gemacht und deine aussage diesbezüglich stimmt trotzdem nicht.
gehört auch nicht hierher, kannst ja darüber nen eigenen tröt aufmachen.

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt werden deine kommentare niveaulos.
> und wenn ihr probleme mit dem finazamt habt, dann habt ihr was verkehrt gemacht und deine aussage diesbezüglich stimmt trotzdem nicht.
> 
> antonio



Nun ja dann höre ich es wohl ich erzähle niveaulose Unwahrheiten.
 .... wenn ein Verein mehr als 10 % des Gesamtumsatzes als Gewinn verbucht verliert dieser die Gemeinützigkeit (somit den Status e.V.) sprich bei uns ca 2000,-

Rücklagen lies selbst hier: http://www.vereinswelt.de/vereinswi...ws]=87&cHash=56070e065a5314e2bf33d21410067257


----------



## antonio (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Nun ja dann höre ich es wohl ich erzähle niveaulose Unwahrheiten.
> .... wenn ein Verein mehr als 10 % des Gesamtumsatzes als Gewinn verbucht verliert dieser die Gemeinützigkeit (somit den Status e.V.) sprich bei uns ca 2000,-
> 
> siehst du 10% und gar nicht ist schon mal ein unterschied.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Mac69 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nabend,

ja, ich bin so herrlich inkonsequent......

den Angelvereinen vorzuwerfen sie würden mit den Vorbereitungskursen zur Prüfung viel Kohle machen halte ich persönlich für ein Gerücht(zumindestens in unserer Ecke)
Die Lehrgänge kosten recht kleines Geld und der Aufwand der zt damit betrieben wird ist enorm-vieles läuft Ehrenamtlich,Räume werden zur Verfügung gestellt etc.)
Die vereine machen das in der regel nicht für die dicke Kohle sondern zur Mitgliederwerbung.
Natürlich bleibt da bei guter Kalkulation etwas über -aber von Kohle scheffeln kann hier kaum die Rede sein.

bissle OT ergab sich aber:
Das ein Verein kein Gewinn machen darf ,lasse ich jetzt mal so stehen....
Meiner Meinung nach unterschätzt du die hier aktiven User aber ziemlich ;-)
Wenn ich als Angelverein mehr Einnahmen als Ausgaben habe(so etwas solls wirklich geben)was dann?
Ich habe nen "Gewinn/Überschuss)-da ein Gewinn bei so nem Verein nicht sehr sinnvoll ist-werden die Ausgaben etc. erhöht-um am Jahresende eine "ausgeglichene Bilanz" vorzuweisen.Dafür gibt es etliche und kreative Möglichkeiten(zb.Vereinsheim,Computer,oder teure Messgeräte für nen Gewässerwart|supergri|supergri)
Alles keine Geheimnisse und hier auch bekannt.

Den Satz:
_NRW ist vergleichbar mit den Niederlanden, hier ist es soweit das ein Angler kaum noch ein Fisch entnehmen darf..._

verstehe ich nicht wirklich-was meinst du ?
keine Fische mehr da-Fanglimit-oder was?

Natürlich gibt es die Forellenpuffs-dort fahren geprüfte wie auch ungeprüfte Angler hin(aus unterschiedlichen Gründen) und sitzen dicht an dicht.
Ich kenne etliche Angelvereine die das sogar unter ihren Mitgliedern organisieren-zt. ganzen See (inkl.zusätzlichen Besatz)für den Event pachten.Wie man das werten soll -muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Ich gebe dir Recht das dort in der Regel wenig kontrolliert wird-aber "Forellenteiche/puffs "sind in der Regel *nicht ILLEGAL!! *

Dem Verband sind die Teiche nen Dorn im Auge-logisch-allerdings kann der Verband da auch nicht viel tun ;-)

Was mich persönlich aber wundert /erstaunt ist vielmehr die Tatsache das du ziemlich pauschalisierst.
Du bist in nem Vorstand eines Angelvereins und betitelst grossen Teil deiner "Angelkollegen"als Idioten dazu noch Vereinskollegen?
So eine Interessenvertretung wünscht sich doch jedes Mitglied.......

Ich habe kein Problem, sachlich kontrovers zu diskutieren,aber man sollte mit Pauschalurteilen vorsichtig sein.
Ich gebe dir auch Recht in Bezug auf man sollte die Fakten kennen (das gilt aber für alle ;-)
Wie antonio schon sagte: 
einfach mal bissle über den eigenen Tellerrand gucken......
und nein,
ich halte nix von der Abschaffung der Prüfung unter den jetzigen Umständen

@gründler:
:m ggg-das nenn ich Humor

In diesem Sinne

Mac 
(auch einer von den Idioten-der aber zumindestens "bissle" Wissen über die Materie hat)


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

10 % ist nichts und außerdem habe ich nicht das Thema Gewinne aufgemacht sondern darauf geantwortet.
Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung das nicht der Angelindustrie / Verkauf die "Ausbildung" der Angler zu  überlassen, sondern das es besser Vereine machen sollten die Interesse haben Ihr Gewässer / Biotop zu erhalten und nicht auf den schnöden Mammon aus sind.
Die Vereine sind ehrenamtlich geführt, das  heißt wir reißen uns den Arsch auf das unsere Mitglieder schön angeln können. Darüber beschwere ich mich nicht, aber ich bin froh das ich einiges vorraussetzen kann wenn ich Angler kontrolliere. Beim Spinnfischen Käscher dabei. Knüppel zum betäuben der Beute, Stahlvorfach beim Raubfisch angeln, usw.
Sag mir jetzt nicht das ist selbstverständlich - issst es eben nicht. Bei den 65 % von nicht Idioten ist es das, aber auch nur wenn die gelernt haben worauf es ankommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Und nochmal, um wieder zu den Fakten zu kommen:
Bei einer Prüfung lernt man nix, da muss man nicht ausgebildet sein, da wird nur  sinnloser Theoriekram abgefragt..

Kurse oder Ausbildung sind in vielen Bundesländern (wie auch in NRW) nicht nötig zur Prüfung, somit ist Ausbildung als Argument eh obsolet.

Da ja jeder mit Prüfung, aber ohne Ausbildung, auch dann in ganz Deutschland "legal" angeln darf..

Deswegen müsst ihr euch doch nicht so fetzen..

Es geht bei der Prüfung den meisten (NICHT allen!!) doch nur um Begrenzung der Anglerzahl, Kohle, Fisch- und Gewässerneid..

Das ist alles auch ohne sinnlose theoretische Zwangsprüfung zu regeln..


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal, um wieder zu den Fakten zu kommen:
> Bei einer Prüfung lernt man nix, da muss man nicht ausgebildet sein, da wird nur  sinnloser Theoriekram abgefragt.
> [I]Falsch- Thomas du erwartest das falsche, es wird das waidgerechte Angeln vermittelt. Es geht nicht darum wie ich die neueste Stippmontage knote sondern um die Grundlagen[/I]
> 
> ...


_

Schönen Gruß_


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gründler schrieb:


> Du bist dir aber schon im klaren das Du als Amtsträger eine Vorbildfunktion hast,und diese auch nicht Parteisch sein sollte.
> 
> Sprich alle Vereinsmitglieder sind gleich anzusehen,und nicht Raubfischangler toll,und der rest gehört weg,dann hast du dein Posten falsch verstanden.
> 
> ...


Mir ist doch ganz egal auf was du fischst, aber wenn jemand meine Arbeit kaputtmacht weil er unbedingt kiloweise Anfutter bzw. Boilis in ein Gewässer donnert hat das bei mir nichts mit waidgerechten Angeln, Respekt vor der Arbeit der Ehrenamtlichen zu tun noch irgendwie ,it dem Angeln im allgemeinen zu tun.

Sorry aber es ist ein Drama, wir arbeiten an den Gewässern und uns wird mit dem  Verhalten in den Ar... getreten!
Zu guter letzt beschweren sich die Leute noch, dass nichts gefangen wird - kann es sein das die Viecher satt sind? Fisch ist genug drin!
Zum Thema die Prüfung ist zu leicht


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Leuchtturmwärter schrieb:


> Fakt ist jeder Verein der eine "Fischerprüfung" vollzieht bekommt einen gewissen Teil vom Geld.Nein es müssen noch Dozenten bezahlt werden, die Naturschützer und Tierschützer sind. Dieses kleine Geld darf nicht an ein einzigen,großen Verein gehen(aktuelle Fusion).
> 
> 
> Wir brauchen nicht 2 Vereine auch nicht ein! Wir brauchen dementsprechend einige mehr. Kein globaler Verein kann sich seiner Biodiversität in seiner unmittelbaren Umgebung befassen. Das kann ein einziger Verein(oder 2 ) nicht. Wir gehen Tag für Tag große Schritte zurück und deshalb brauchen wir mehr Vereine mit Entscheidungsgewalten in ihren Räumen.
> ...



:l Mal einer der was versteht - Freu


----------



## olaft64 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch- stand drin in einem Posting (# 739): in NRW sind es 341 Prüfungsfragen, aus denen gewählt wird- in BW sind es 835 plus Pflicht-Vorbereitungskurs.

Bin ich dann ein besserer Angler oder ein ärmeres (Kosten 180 € Kurs, Literatur, Prüfung) Würstchen???

Ratloser Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## gründler (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Jürgen lies meine Signatur,das sind deine Worte.

Du stellst Stipper und Carper als böse hin,und das stimmt nicht,klar gibt es böse Carper und Stipper,die gibs aber auch bei Spinnfischern bei Aalanglern bei Pilkverrückten...usw.

Wir Angler sind alle gleich,weil wir alle das gleiche tun Haken mit Köder auswerfen und fische drillen.Das es darunter auch "Idioten" gibt ist klar,Das sind aber nicht nur Stipper und Carper.

Was ist mit dem Gummifischangler der 10 Gummis im See versenkt und dieser Gummi dann Weichmacher und co ausdünstet.Das ganze blei vom Aalangler was in Steine Bäume...hängen bleibt.....usw.

Mir ging es darum das du 2 Gruppen als Idioten im Verein hinstellst,es gibt genug Stipper und Carper die Verstand haben und keine Idioten sind.
Und darum stelle ich diese auch nicht als Idioten hin schon garnicht wenn es Kollegen aus dem selben Verein sind.

Und als Amtsträger sollte man wissen das diese Idioten dazu beitragen das der Verein nicht noch mehr an Geldern verliert (Beitrag..etc).Brauch ich dir ghlaubig nicht alles erklären was Vereinsleben heißt.
Aber alle Stipper und Carper zu verurteilen ist Sch....dann muss man die einzelnen zurechtweisen,aber nicht alle unter einem Schirm stellen. 


Da kommt dann der berüchtigte Tellerrand.


#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gründler schrieb:


> Jürgen lies meine Signatur,das sind deine Worte.
> 
> Du stellst Stipper und Carper als böse hin,und das stimmt nicht,klar gibt es böse Carper und Stipper,die gibs aber auch bei Spinnfischern bei Aalanglern bei Pilkverrückten...usw.
> 
> ...


Mir ist klar das ich mit meiner Aussage provoziere. Ja ich weiß das es auch Aalangler gibt die anfüttern - auch Idioten.
Aber es kann doch nicht sein wenn wir ein Gewässer für einige Tausend € sanieren und dann am Ende des Tages  andere Kollegen unsere Arbeit kaputt machen und dann noch jammern das sie nichts fangen. Dann werden Kiloweise Boilis reingehauen bzw Partikel für Weißfisch. 
Jaja Partikel machen nicht satt - aber es raubt Sauerstoff bei der Zersetzung (auch das Aalanfutter).
Dann kommt wieder Oma mit Enkel und füttert die Enten, ich erkläre den beiden warum sie es nicht tun sollten, aber in meinem Rücken fährt ein Futterboot von einem Angler , ich krieg voll den Hals - nur wenn ich daran denke!


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Leuchtturmwärter schrieb:


> Hätte Jürgen Entscheidungsgewalt würde er es wie in Dänemark anstellen.Bleiverbot!!!
> 
> 
> und mal nebenbei Gummi ist nix besonderes und hat garnix mehr mit Angeln zu tun
> ...



Ich sage mal dummes Zeug, ich bin nicht für Verbote aber für vernünftige Ausbildung. Hier sollte angemessen das waidgerechte Fischen erklärt werden, von mir aus auch gern mit einem praktischen Teil.

Für mich als kleines Licht in einem Verein wäre schon schön, wenn alle Menschen die sich an unserem Gewässern bewegen, Mitglieder - Gastangler - Spaziergänger - mit und ohne Hund, sich so verhalten würden wie sie es im eigenen Garten machen würden. 
Das bedeutet Müll in die Tonne, Wildtiere suchen sich  Ihren Kram selber, der Hund sche.... nicht auf den Rasen, ich mache kein Feuer auf den Wegen - wenn ich grillen will nehme ich geeignetes Gerät, ich verschmutze nicht meine Umwelt, ich donnere nicht Kiloweise Futter in den Gartenteich usw. 
und genau das wird den meisten Menschen nicht zuhause erklärt - deswegen brauchen wir einen Lehrgang um die wichtigsten Dinge zu lehren. 
Sorry aber es ist leider so


----------



## Jose (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ich sage mal dummes Zeug...




sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Carp-MV (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit was dieses Gefasel der letzten Beiträge über Vereine und Verband hier mit dem Thema zu tun hat? Hier geht es um Prüfung und ob Ja oder Nein. Thomas hat da auch schon ein paar mal drauf hingewiesen also beachtet das bitte...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit was dieses Gefasel der letzten Beiträge über Vereine und Verband hier mit dem Thema zu tun hat? Hier geht es um Prüfung und ob Ja oder Nein. Thomas hat da auch schon ein paar mal drauf hingewiesen also beachtet das bitte...



Ganz einfach mein Freund, wenn nur noch Wild West an unseren Gewässern durchgezogen wird, hat das waidgerechte Fischen keine Chance. Und das waidgerechte Fischen  und DAS fachgerechte bewirtschaften der Gewässer wird die Angelfischereiretten gegen die Lobby von  NABU PETRA usw.
Ihr versteht nicht das wir mit dem Rücken an der Wand stehen, deswegen muss jeder Angler gut geschult sein.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

http://up.picr.de/12466078yg.jpg

[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken wg. copyright.]

Alles klar ......


----------



## Mac69 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Mir ist doch ganz egal auf was du fischst, aber wenn jemand meine Arbeit kaputtmacht weil er unbedingt kiloweise Anfutter bzw. Boilis in ein Gewässer donnert hat das bei mir nichts mit waidgerechten Angeln, Respekt vor der Arbeit der Ehrenamtlichen zu tun noch irgendwie ,it dem Angeln im allgemeinen zu tun


 
wooow,

nur Pauschalisierungen ............
Alle Angler die anfüttern sind idoten?haben keine Ahnung von der Natur-haben keinen "Respekt" vor den Ehrenamtlichen einzig wahren naturkennern?,und von waidgerechtigkeit haben sie eh alle keinen Plan.......?????

da verwahre ich mich gegen........wir können gerne über ph werte,Sauerstoffsättigung,Flora,Fauna etc.pp in nem anderen Tröt diskutieren....da wirst du sehr schnell feststellen das du nicht der einzigste bist der bissle"Ahnung" hat.

Du solltest echt mal bissle differenzieren.........

Man kann ja gegen das Anfüttern sein-habe ich null Probleme solange man mit dem Thema sachlich und vor allen dingen differenziert umgeht.
Du tust hier gerade so als wenn du der einzigste bist der bissle Ahnung von Vereinsführung,Bio und Ökologie hat.
Schau mal wirklich bissle übern Tellerrand......

Selbst die Ausbilder/Dozenten/Biologen in den Gewässerwartlehrgängen die ich besucht habe,argumentieren nicht so pauschal........

Übrigens:
Die "Vollidioten" die du anprangerst ,sind geprüfte Angler.....
Steilvorlage für die contra Prüfung Abstimmer ;-)
Aber das ein geprüfter Angler nicht zwangsläufig ein "besserer" Angler ist als nen ungeprüfter, wird mittlerweile jeder begriffen haben

Wäre es dir dennoch möglich meine Frage zu beantworten was dieser Satz zu bedeuten hat:

_NRW ist vergleichbar mit den Niederlanden, hier ist es soweit das ein Angler kaum noch ein Fisch entnehmen darf..._

Ich verstehe ihn wirklich nicht.

gruss

 Mac


----------



## Carp-MV (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Ganz einfach mein Freund, wenn nur noch  Wild West an unseren Gewässern durchgezogen wird, hat das waidgerechte  Fischen keine Chance. Und das waidgerechte Fischen  und DAS fachgerechte  bewirtschaften der Gewässer wird die Angelfischereiretten gegen die  Lobby von  NABU PETRA usw.
> Ihr versteht nicht das wir mit dem Rücken an der Wand stehen, deswegen muss jeder Angler gut geschult sein.                                                                                                __________________


*Noch mal für alle zum mitschreiben......
Angeln ist keine Wissenschaft und niemand muss zu einer durchgeprüften Elite gehören um sowas ordentlich zu beherrschen. *

Langsam geht mir das aber wirklich gegen den Strich das einige hier der Meinung sind das man am besten noch ne Doktorarbeit schreiben und am besten eine 20jährige praktische Ausbildung hinter sich bringt sollte um eine Angelrute ins Wasser halten zukönnen. Halte ihr euch irgendwie für was besseres oder wie?

Ja und ich bleibe dabei, eure Vereinsprobleme und das Verbandsgefasel hier ist völlig Themenfremd.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Mac69 schrieb:


> wooow,
> 
> nur Pauschalisierungen ............
> Alle Angler die anfüttern sind idoten?haben keine Ahnung von der Natur-haben keinen "Respekt" vor den Ehrenamtlichen einzig wahren naturkennern?,und von waidgerechtigkeit haben sie eh alle keinen Plan.......?????
> ...



Nichts mit Pauschalisierung, schau doch einfach mal in diesem Forum; Frage nach Futterboot, Boilis, Karpfenhotspots, Weitwurfruten usw. wenn du das nicht krank findest frage ich mich was muss noch passieren?
Übermässiges Anfüttern ist von allen Anglern dummes Zeug.
Die Tümpel die der Durchschnitt befischt sind überfischt. Soll heißen für die Zahl der Angler ist nicht genügend Fisch da, wenn du die Karpfen mit Fähnchen kennzeichnen würdest die gefangen wurden wären die karpfen übersäht mit Fähnchen 
ich wohne nicht weit von der Niederländischen Grenze, und weiß wovon ich spreche. Fahr mal hin und nimm reichlich Fisch mit, du wirst es spüren an deinem Auto.
Platte Reifen, Löcher im Blech schönen Urlaub wünsche ich. Soviel zu freier Fischereierlaubnis,


----------



## Jose (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> ich ... weiß wovon ich spreche....



glaube ich dir.

weisst du auch, was z.b. der TE schreibt?

unter anderem dies hier, mit steigender dringlichkeit:


Carp-MV schrieb:


> ...Hier geht es um Prüfung und ob Ja oder Nein. Thomas hat da  auch schon ein paar mal drauf hingewiesen also beachtet das  bitte...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Jose schrieb:


> glaube ich dir.
> 
> weisst du auch, was z.b. der TE schreibt?
> 
> unter anderem dies hier, mit steigender dringlichkeit:



und ich finde das ich immer noch so wie ich geantwortet habe - nix angeln ohne Prüfung 
auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Mac69 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ok Jürgen ,

es ist hier echt der falsche Thread um mit dir zu diskutieren....

ein letztes mal*versprochen ;-)

_.......Frage nach Futterboot, Boilis, Karpfenhotspots, Weitwurfruten usw. wenn du das nicht krank findest frage ich mich was muss noch passieren?........._

Was ist daran krank? Sind jetzt alle Karpfenangler geprüft oder ungeprüft geisteskrank?*fg
wieder zu pauschal*hurra!#q

Was ist mit Meeresanglern,Spinnangler,Raubfischanglern etc.....? auch da gibt es Auswüchse-sind die auch alle krank?

_Übermässiges Anfüttern ist von allen Anglern dummes Zeug_

Ja da stimme ich dir ausnahmsweise zu-und es ist kontraproduktiv.
Natürlich ist übermässig/Menge vom Bestand /Gewässer abhängig.

_.......Die Tümpel die der Durchschnitt befischt sind überfischt. Soll heißen für die Zahl der Angler ist nicht genügend Fisch da, wenn du die Karpfen mit Fähnchen kennzeichnen würdest die gefangen wurden wären die karpfen übersäht mit Fähnchen _
_ich wohne nicht weit von der Niederländischen Grenze, und weiß wovon ich spreche. Fahr mal hin und nimm reichlich Fisch mit, du wirst es spüren an deinem Auto._
_Platte Reifen, Löcher im Blech schönen Urlaub wünsche ich. Soviel zu freier Fischereierlaubnis._

Jetzt hast du dem ganzen echt die Krone aufgesetzt......
Ich angle in der Regel an Durchschnittsgewässern/Tümpel.
Die sind alle überfischt?....Himmel....noch pauschaler gehts nicht?Ich war der Meinung das du gewässerkundliche Lehrgänge besucht hattest........
dann sollten dir Dinge wie Bestandsanalysen etc. bekannt sein.Es gibt einfach keine Fische mehr...BESATZ...sowas höre ich in der Regel von erfolglosen Anglern-
bei der Bestandsanalyse (Elektrofischen) in mehreren Seen und Flüssen im Münsterland wurde meistens ein Bestand festgestellt der sehr ausgewogen und auch reichlich war........natürlich gibt es überfischte Gewässer sie sind aber nicht so häufig wie viele annehmen.
Übrigens ,gerade der Verband hat da recht gute Erhebungen und zahlen vorliegen.
Als "kundiger" solltest du wissen das sich unsere Seen und Flüsse verändern-und damit auch der Fischbestand und die Gründe dafür sollten dir bekannt sein.
Das man Mehrfachfänge von Karpfen durchaus kritisch sehen kann ist mir bewusst.

Ich wohne so weit auch nicht von der niederländischen Grenze weg und war fast 10 Jahre in nem Angelverein dort.....
Du hast ne schlechte Erfahrung gemacht? kann passieren ...aber so pauschal......kennen wir ja schon.
Ich habe viel dort geangelt und auch Fisch mitgenommen-habe/hatte Holländische Angelkumpels -alles easy und locker....
Mir haben sie auch mal ne Heckscheibe eingeschlagen am Twentekanal-das waren aber deutsche Karpfenangler....woher ich das weiss?-sie waren zu langsam für meinen Hund ;-)
ich angel häufiger im angrenzenden Ausland-und hatte bisher sehr wenig schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
_Was mich aber stutzig macht ist dein Satz ..._*Fahr mal hin und nimm reichlich Fisch mit, du wirst es spüren an deinem Auto........*
Klar wenn man hier nix mehr fängt-dann zu den Nachbarn fährt alles ein vorn kopp kloppt (weil man Fleisch machen will) darf man sich nicht wundern wenn manche Angler dort nicht gut auf ausländischeAngler zu sprechen sind.Das selbe erlebst du in Dänemark,Norwegen,Frankreich,usw.
Du bist Gast dort und dort ist die Mentalität auch eine völlig andere-das sollte man respektieren.
C&R wird da ziemlich hochgehalten-dennoch sagt keiner etwas wenn du nen guten Fisch oder mehrere zum Verzehr mitnimmst!!Aber dieses übermässige Fleischmachen ist denen ein Dorn im Auge....was ich verständlich finde.
Wenn man natürlich als pauschalisierender Deutscher sich den Sitten dort nicht etwas anpassen kann ,hat man ziemlich Pech gehabt........ 
Wenn du deine Ansichten zu waidgerechtigkeit ,C&R,anfüttern etc. dort oben genauso mit pauschalen Argumenten untermauerst...wundert mich persönlich nix mehr......

_*Wenn ich so nen pauschalen Mist über Angler hier oder im Nachbarland höre bekomme ich Plaque..... :r*_

_@MV:_
_Ich persönlich halte mich nicht für elitärer oder einen bessern Angler als du.(hatte ich schon mal was zu geschrieben)_
_Wenn man aber ne Abstimmung über so nen Thema macht sollte man drauf gefasst sein wenn die Mehrheit der befragten anders denkt/abstimmt._
_Ich gönne dir dein angeln ohne Prüfung-solange du dich am Wasser ordentlich aufführst-habe ich damit echt kein Problem._

_PS: Aufpassen!! ungeprüfte Angler sind alles Vandalen....#q_

_Mac_


----------



## Zoddl (11. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du dem ganzen echt die Krone aufgesetzt......
> Ich angle in der Regel an Durchschnittsgewässern/Tümpel.
> Die sind alle überfischt?....Himmel....noch pauschaler gehts nicht?Ich war der Meinung das du gewässerkundliche Lehrgänge besucht hattest........
> dann sollten dir Dinge wie Bestandsanalysen etc. bekannt sein.Es gibt einfach keine Fische mehr...BESATZ...sowas höre ich in der Regel von erfolglosen Anglern-
> bei der Bestandsanalyse (Elektrofischen) in mehreren Seen und Flüssen im Münsterland wurde meistens ein Bestand festgestellt der sehr ausgewogen und auch reichlich war........natürlich gibt es überfischte Gewässer sie sind aber nicht so häufig wie viele annehmen.


Nur mal so am Rande... 
... evtl solltet ihr zwei mal (woanders) untereinander klären, was genau *ihr beide* unter einem Durchschnittsgewässer/*Tümpel* versteht? Wenn ich mir deine Ausführungen so anhöre und auf *meine* Bedeutung von Tümpel übertrage... frag ich mich, was du da gerade erzählst???


----------



## Zoddl (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> *Noch mal für alle zum mitschreiben......
> Angeln ist keine Wissenschaft und niemand muss zu einer durchgeprüften Elite gehören um sowas ordentlich zu beherrschen. *
> 
> Langsam geht mir das aber wirklich gegen den Strich das einige hier der Meinung sind das man am besten noch ne Doktorarbeit schreiben und am besten eine 20jährige praktische Ausbildung hinter sich bringt sollte um eine Angelrute ins Wasser halten zukönnen. Halte ihr euch irgendwie für was besseres oder wie?


Weder verlangt das jemand von dir, noch behauptet das irgendjemand.


Kannst du damit wenigstens etwas anfangen:


Purist schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, der Bereich ist bei vielen Gegnern der Prüfung ein großer Irrtum. Der Lehrgang ist keine Angelschule (!), der dient lediglich dazu, dass jeder der einen Fischereischein will, sich vorher wenigstens etwas mit geltenden Gesetzen, Fischen, Natur- und Umweltschutz/problematik und mit Gerät zum Fischfang auseinandergesetzt hat. Um das zu überprüfen, und beim lernen der Fragen sogar noch Wissen zu vermitteln, passen die Fragen durchaus.


----------



## Purist (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal, um wieder zu den Fakten zu kommen:
> Bei einer Prüfung lernt man nix, da muss man nicht ausgebildet sein, da wird nur  sinnloser Theoriekram abgefragt..



Auch wenn du es nicht glauben magst, Thomas, aber selbst durch das simple erlernen von "Multiple Choice" (Ankreuzfragen) lernt man etwas. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie die Fragen in anderen Bundesländern aussehen, aber in Hessen ist das sehr klar definiert was hinter den Fragen steckt:

1.Fischarten schnell und sicher bestimmen können (ohne Hilfsbüchlein/Fischtafel)
2.Gefährdete/Geschützte Arten (noch besser) erkennen können (Entnahmeverbot)
3.Die wichtigsten Gesetze (die uns Angler betreffen) bezüglich der Fischerei und des Naturschutzes einigermaßen beherrschen (ersteres gilt nur für das Bundesland; beides dient u.a. auch zum Selbstschutz, um nicht aus Unwissenheit mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu geraten)
4.Verstehen welche Umweltproblematik Gewässer (und deren Lebewesen) unterliegen, auch worauf Angler diesbezüglich zu achten haben (u.a. sogar das Bewusstsein dafür wecken, was man bei zerstückelten Fischen oder Massensterben in einem Gewässer sofort zu tun hat)
5.grober Überblick über Angelgerätschaften und wie man sie fischwaidgerecht einzusetzen hat 

Das alles bezeichnest du ernsthaft als "sinnloser Theoriekram"?
Was ist deiner Meinung nach sinnvoller Theoriekram beim Angeln? Ich hoffe nicht, dass es die neueste, teuerste, Rollentechnik mit 15 Kugellagern ist, ebenso nicht der neueste Karpfenrig, Japanwobbler oder etwas in der Art. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kurse oder Ausbildung sind in vielen Bundesländern (wie auch in NRW) nicht nötig zur Prüfung, somit ist Ausbildung als Argument eh obsolet.
> 
> Da ja jeder mit Prüfung, aber ohne Ausbildung, auch dann in ganz Deutschland "legal" angeln darf..



Es gibt noch genug Bundesländer, wo die Lehrgänge vorgeschrieben sind. Aber so sieht der Föderalismus nun einmal aus, jede Landesregierung, aber gewiss auch jeder Verband, kocht sein eigenes Süppchen. Dass du mit einem Fischereischein/einer Prüfung, abgelegt in egal welchem Bundesland, in allen anderen angeln darfst, ist eigentlich etwas Positives, für uns Angler. 
Mir persönlich wäre nämlich auch eine einheitliche Prüfung in der ganzen Republik deutlich lieber, allerdings wären die Testfragen gewiss nicht auf 600 oder 800 begrenzt, sondern, müssten alle Bundesländer mit ihren unterschiedlichen Gesetzen abdecken. Dann wäre Detailwissen zu den Renken, den Donaufischen ebenso wie alles über die Arten und Probleme der Ostsee gefragt, bei den Gesetzen würden die Fragen wohl z.B. so lauten "Darf sich der Eigentümer Fische auf seinen überschwemmter Grundstück in NRW aneignen?", die Frage könnte man noch mindestens dreimal für andere Bundesländer stellen, mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen (!) Wer wollte die 2500 (oder noch mehr) Fragen lernen? Das würde viele Personen vom Angeln definitiv ausschließen. Merke: Die Prüfung ist keine Klausur, wonach anschließend nur die besten Angeln dürfen, die dient lediglich dazu, Leute zum erlernen der wichtigsten Grundlagen zu bringen. 

Nicht an dich gerichtet, Thomas, eher eine Frage an alle Gegner der Prüfung: Kann es sein, dass es um nicht weiteres geht, wie die Abneigung gegen "erzwungenes" Lernen, vor allem im Erwachsenenalter? Um Geld kann es primär nicht wirklich gehen, die Angelegenheit (Lehrgang und Prüfung) kostet hier bei uns (Hessen) soviel wie zwei Tankfüllungen eines Mittelklassewagens. Verglichen mit den Aufnahmegebühren und Mitgliedsbeiträgen der hiesigen Angelvereine, aber auch Erlaubnisscheinen für deren Gewässer, ist das ein Witz.


----------



## Gxldi1976 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Prüfung ja egal wie schwer oder leicht sie zur Zeit ist, meiner Meinung nach zu leicht und zusätzlich bitte noch sehr hohe Geldstrafen für Angler ohne Prüfung.
Es gibt bei uns und im Großraum Personengruzppen die die gewässer jetzt schon mehr als schädigen, wenn diese Gruppen keinen SChein mehr bräuchten würde es hier ausufern, zum Glück ist der Großteil dann doch zu bequem zu lernen obwohl das nicht mal viel wäre.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> *Noch mal für alle zum mitschreiben......*
> *Angeln ist keine Wissenschaft und niemand muss zu einer durchgeprüften Elite gehören um sowas ordentlich zu beherrschen. *
> 
> Langsam geht mir das aber wirklich gegen den Strich das einige hier der Meinung sind das man am besten noch ne Doktorarbeit schreiben und am besten eine 20jährige praktische Ausbildung hinter sich bringt sollte um eine Angelrute ins Wasser halten zukönnen. Halte ihr euch irgendwie für was besseres oder wie?
> ...


 
Nein Ich denke nicht, das es so ganz Themenfremd ist.

Das Thema wrd eben auch im Westen und Osten unterschiedlich gesehen.
(Richtiger ist es wohl der Blickwinkel ob die Angler eben nur angeln oder gleichzeitig Bewirtschafter sind.
Auch die Anzahl der Gewässer und Menge der Angler sind unterschiedlich)

So langsam fällt mir auf das, das da wo Angler lediglich angeln, die Prüfung abgelehnt wird.
Ohne eigene Verantwortung muß man sich eben weniger mit entstehenden Problemen auseinandersetzen.
Das übernimmt dann halt das Land, der Fischer oder der Verband.(DAV)
Im Westen sind es meist die kleinen Angelvereine selbst, die Sichtweise im VDSF Gewässern ist so wahrscheinlich eine andere.
Jau die Prüfungen in M.P (Rostock) sind im Westen oft sehr unbeliebt und wurden oft nicht anerkannt.
So einen Wochenendkurs kann man sich wirklich schenken.
Da gab es lange einen richtigen Turismus, von West nach Ost für diese Prüfungen.
(Auswendiglehrnen zu Hause, ab in den Bus und dann noch einen Dolmetscher dabei + etwas Unterricht und Prüfung machen = fertig )

Da wurde viel Geld verdient......in M.P

Nur die Betrachtung im Westen ist eben eine Andere, 
nicht selten fielen diese Angler dann auch gleich wieder negativ auf.
Das hat dummerweise die Prüfungsbedingungen dann weiter verschärft...(oft Wohnortsgebunden)

Carp-MV stell Dier einfach vor, Du müsstest *einen* kleineren Baggersee mit 300 Anglern teilen und gleichzeitig wäre es noch Naturschutz und Naherholungsgebiet.
Die einen nehmen alles mit, andere wollen keine Karpfen im See, die nächsten wollen es nachhaltig und naturnah.
Gleichzeitig wird immer eine Behörde Euer Tun beobachten.

Freiheit ist klasse, wenn den genug Platz für alle vorhanden ist.


----------



## cxppx19xx (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ein klares JA.

Meine Prüfung habe ich 1981 bestanden. In späteren Jahren habe ich auch Fischereilehrgänge geleitet.
Ihr habt es geschafft, das ich mein Wissen über die Prüfungsfragen für mein Bundesland NRW hier nochmals überprüft habe.
Von den 342 Fragen wurden 26 falsch beantwortet, ergibt 92,4 % richtig beantwortet.
Bei der Durchsicht der falsch beantworteten Fragen ist mir aufgefallen was man so alles falsch machen kann.
Einige Fragestellungen sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß oder schlicht ungenau definiert und der Praxisbereich ist zu sehr vernachlässigt worden.
Hier würde ich mir eine Überarbeitung des Fragen- / Antwortkataloges sowie eine Einbindung eines Praxisbereiches 
wünschen.

Gruß & TL

Guido


----------



## Carp-MV (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> _@MV:_
> _Ich persönlich halte mich nicht für elitärer oder einen bessern Angler als du.(hatte ich schon mal was zu geschrieben)_


Es geht hier auch um einen bestimmten Personenkreis. Ich bin sicherlich nicht der Meinung das alle hier so denken, keine sorge. 


> Wenn man aber ne Abstimmung über so nen Thema macht sollte man drauf  gefasst sein wenn die Mehrheit der befragten anders denkt/abstimmt


Anders denken und anders abstimmen ja, alles kein Problem. Es ging mir nur speziell darum das einige gewisse Personen so tun als ob Angeln etwas ist was nur eine Elite beherrschen kann und diese dann besonders perfekt ausgebildet sein muss. Das geht mir gegen den Strich und zwar sehr, das liest man auch immer und immer wieder obwohl jeder weiß das dieses Hobby eines der leichtesten ist was es gibt. Ausgenommen diese ganzen Spezi-Fraktionen die teils wirklich daraus ne Wissenschaft machen. Aber das Angeln und die wirklich wichtigen Grundkenntnisse sind sehr leicht und schnell beherrschbar und dazu gilt auch der waidgerechte Umgang mit Fisch. Mehr ist aber nun mal nicht wichtig und was einige dann so an Feintuning am Wasser betreiben ist dann wieder ne andere Geschichte ;-) 





> Ich gönne dir dein angeln ohne Prüfung-solange du dich am Wasser ordentlich aufführst-habe ich damit echt kein Problem.


Ich glaube ich führe mich ordentlicher auf am Gewässer als ein Großteil hier. Ich halte nichts vom Tonnenweise Füttern, puren C&R oder renne keinen High-End Tacklewahn hinterher und genauso wenig baue ich eine ganze Wohnung beim Angeln auf. Ich fische einfach nach guter alter einfacher Tradition, soviel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich. Ebenso ruhig und sauber am Wasser und der gefangene Fisch wird ordentlich versorgt so wie es sich gehört. Ich bin halt für viele ein Aulaufmodell und fische immer so wie es eigentlich oft nur noch die älteren Herren tun aber so macht es mir spaß.

Das heisst aber nicht das ich andere für ihre Methoden verurteile, meine Devise heisst Leben und Leben lassen. Es kann ja so einfach sein. ;-)


----------



## diemai (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Bei meiner Prüfung während der 1980er wurden zur Prüfung vom Ausbilder selber Spickzettel verteilt und wir wurden von ihm angewiesen , eine geringe Zahl von Fehlern selber einzubauen , damit es nicht so auffällt .

Wer allerdings zu den vorausgegangenden Kursabenden öfter gefehlt hatte , mußte wiederholen(nach dem Motto "Anwesenheit wird belohnt") .

Ich denke 'mal , der Mensch hat das ganze als eine Farce angesehen , welche den Angelwilligen von Oben her auferlegt wurde , ......was es m. M. nach ja irgendwie auch ist .

Die Angelvereine , die solche "Ausbildungs"-Kurse veranstalten , haben schließlich ja auch kein Interesse daran , potentielle , zahlenden neue Mitglieder außen vor zu lassen , indem diese die Prüfung nicht schaffen , oder ?

Greetz , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Putzig war das schon, zu sehen, wie Menschen im Kurs, die noch nie praktisch geangelt haben sich gerade beim "Rutenbauen" anstellten - wie sie Fortschritte machten und am Ende sogar wussten, wie man Knoten macht.
> 
> Von den dort aufkommenden Fragen völlig "Unwissender" mal ganz abgesehen - die offenbarten oft völlige Unkenntnis & waren selbsterklärende "Pro-Kurs-Argumente"....
> 
> ...







ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wollten wir nicht nah am Thema bleiben?...ohne ins Persönliche abzudriften?
> 
> ...und - in dieser Gesellschaft muss man in meinen Augen manche *Mindeststandards* einfach von staatlicher Seite zwangsweise sicherstellen - ob nun bei der allgemeinen Schulpflicht oder bei der Angelei!
> 
> ...




Siehste, genau das ist der Punkt.

Gezwungen werden, eigenes (Pseudo)wissen anzueignen. 

Lehrgänge  und Prüfüngen sind dann angemessen, wenn diese zur Legitimierung einer  Tätigkeit dienen, bei der man der Gesellschaft oder einzelnen Personen  Nachteile bereiten kann.

Die Angelprüfung dient - *würde man nun einen tatsächlichen Nutzen unterstellen* - ausschließlich der Verbesserung eigener Fähigkeiten zu Steigerung des persönlichen Erfolgs.

Und es ist ein Unding, dass sowas von staatlicher Seite vorgeschrieben wird.
Angeln  ist wie Pilzesuchen, Spazierengehen in der Natur, Beerensammeln oder  sonstige seichte Tätigkeiten. All das ist geregelt durch die  Bundesgesetzgebung und lokale Regeln. Eine "Prüfung" braucht man dazu  nicht. 



Wo ich vom Thema abgedriftet bin, kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Es ist nunmal ein Fakt, dass meist unterbeschäftigte Juristen sich irgendwelche Spielwiesen suchen, um entweder Imagepflege zu betreiben, oder ein zusätzliches Einkommen zu verschaffen.

Juristen, die die beratende und helfende Schiene verlassen und aktiv in Gesellschaftspolitische Dinge einsteigen, sind allerdings ein Greuel.

Die schieben die ewig gestrigen in Ihrem Rollstuhl vor sich her und richten Unheil an. Dabei bedienen sie sich nicht selten so haarsträubender Argumente, wie Du mit Deinen Mehrheiten-Erzählungen. Bleib sauber in der Argumentation, dann hebst Du Dich von denen auch ab. 



Lasst doch einfach mal die Deutsche Regulierungsdenke weg und befragt den gesunden Menschenverstand. Der sollte doch bei allen - zumindest rudimentär - noch vorhanden sein.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ Carp M-V:

Ein Mindestmaß an abgeprüftem Grundwissen macht noch lange keine angelnde "Elite".

Angeln ist in der Tat keine Wissenschaft - aber - einige grundlegende Dinge sollte nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht jeder Angler einmal gehört - durchdacht, gelernt und verstanden haben, *BEVOR* es ans Wasser und an die Fische geht - und darum geht es mir!

Die angelnden "Eliten" gibt es *GANZ* unabhängig von Pflichtprüfungen sowieso schon, indem kleine Gruppen ein Gewässer pachten & bewirtschaften, an das eben nur eine begrenzte Anglerzahl oder eine bestimmte Anglergruppe rangelassen wird.

Dabei erfolgt die Limitierung über die Zahl und den Preis der Erlaubniskarten - bzw. über die Höhe der Beiträge nebst Aufnahmegebühr in den Vereinen.

Diese "Eliten" gibt es schon & die wird es auch noch geben, wenn der Angelschein prüfungsfrei & frei erwerbbar erhältlich ist - es werden dann evtl. nur noch mehr, weil der Bedarf zu einer "Abschottung" noch steigen könnte!

Im Westen sind viele Gewässer in Vereinshand - oder sogar in privater Hand - und es gibt bei so einigen Gewässern KEINE Chance für jedermann, dort angeln zu können - ob nun mit oder ohne Pflichtprüfung!

Im Osten konnte man auch ne Zeit lang ganze Seen erwerben, die dann nicht mehr im Gewässerpool etc. vorhanden sind, wenn sich private Käufer, Pächter oder Pächtergemeinschaften finden!

...wir werden es erleben!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Siehste, genau das ist der Punkt.
> 
> Gezwungen werden, eigenes (Pseudo)wissen anzueignen.
> 
> ...




Sweet - Du vergisst aber dabei, dass ich hier primär als Angler schreibe - der vielleicht ausbildungsbedingt auch einen gewissen juristischen Hintergrund aufweist, was bei manchen Dingen sicher nicht schadet....

Ich denke auch nicht, dass meine Meinung *als Angler *eine andere wäre, wenn ich beispielsweise eine Ausbildung als Koch oder Maurer gemacht hätte, oder Lehrer geworden wäre!

Ich habe beruflich & auch egomässig nix davon, mich weiterhin *FÜR* die Prüfungspflicht und auch gerne *für die Verbesserung der Prüfung einzusetzen.

Ich vertrete lediglich MEINE Meinung - habe auch mit den Verbänden dabei nix am Hut, sondern will ganz persönlich den Erhalt der Prüfungspflicht!...dabei ist es mir auch total egal, ob und warum andere das vielleicht auch wollen, weil ich dafür meine EIGENEN Gründe habe.

*Dabei agiere ich als *Angler,* der einfach gerne auch künftig lieber mit Leuten angeln möchte, bei denen vorab mal nachgehakt, nachgesehen und auch durch eine Prüfung sichergestellt wurde, dass sie sich *VOR DEM* Angeln mal mit einigen grundlegenden Dingen rund um die Angelei beschäftigt haben!*

Wenn alte Hasen prüfungsfrei angeln und Ahnung von dem haben, was sie da machen, dann ist das auch völlig ok - aber - bei "Neu-Anglern" einfach darauf zu hoffen, dass sie sich das Nötigste schon irgendwie und irgendwann selber aneignen werden, dass möchte ich ganz persönlich künftig nicht erleben!

*Jemand anderem, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass er anderer Ansicht ist, sofort den gesunden Menschenverstand absprechen zu wollen (oder zu meinen, dass selbst überhaupt zu können/dürfen), sagt schon sehr viel über den eigenen Verstand oder den eigenen Bildungsstand & die eigene Diskussionskultur aus, was ich hier in Deinem Fall aber darüber hinaus lieber unkommentiert lassen möchte!

Jemand, der zu bestimmten Dingen eine Meinung hat und sie mit entsprechenden Argumenten auch vertritt, der verdient meinen Respekt, auch wenn ich vielleicht eine *GANZ* andere Meinung habe.

Deswegen glaube ich aber nicht, dass ich dazu befähigt oder berechtigt bin, zu entscheiden, wer nun Verstand oder auch "gesunden" Menschenverstand hat - und wer nicht!

In meinen Augen ist das jedenfalls nicht von einer persönlichen "Meinung" abhängig!

Das die Prüfungspflicht an dieser Stelle gesetzlich festgeschrieben ist, dass finde ich gut, weil es ohne Zwang an dieser Stelle meiner Ansicht nach einfach nicht geht!

...und ich hoffe, dass die Prüfungspflicht uns noch lange erhalten bleibt - gerne auch mit einer deutlich verbesserten & reformierten Prüfung!

Ernie


----------



## Purist (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Es ging mir nur speziell darum das einige gewisse Personen so tun als ob Angeln etwas ist was nur eine Elite beherrschen kann und diese dann besonders perfekt ausgebildet sein muss. Das geht mir gegen den Strich und zwar sehr, das liest man auch immer und immer wieder obwohl jeder weiß das dieses Hobby eines der leichtesten ist was es gibt.



Es geht nicht um "Elite", dieses Wort würde ich persönlich aus unserem Wortschatz ohnehin völlig streichen, weil wir alle in einem Boot sitzen. Wenn Angeln etwas "elitäres" wäre, dürfte man 2 Semester Fischereikunde studieren, bevor man mit einer 20 seitigen Arbeit sein Fachwissen unter Beweis stellt und anschließend mündlich über Details abgefragt wird, um an einen Fischereischein (und damit eine Angelerlaubnis) zu kommen. Ich finde es richtig und wichtig, dass vom Angeln niemand wirklich ausgeschlossen wird, auch wenn man dadurch Leute in die Quere kommt, die eine härtere Prüfung und eine umfangreichere Ausbildung einfordern. Die bestehenden Prüfungen im Land grenzen bewusst nicht wirklich aus, jeder der will kann das problemlos schaffen. 

Ein "leichtes" Hobby mag Angeln für einige sein, es ist aber eines, was verantwortungsbewusstes Handeln erfordert, daher die Prüfung, um wenigstens (auch wenn sonst nichts hängen bleibt) das verstanden zu haben. 



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Das heisst aber nicht das ich andere für ihre Methoden verurteile, meine Devise heisst Leben und Leben lassen. Es kann ja so einfach sein. ;-)



Anarchie ist diesbezüglich gewiss keine Lösung, auch Angelmethoden die fragwürdig sind, muss man in Zweifel ziehen. Würden spezialisierte "Carp-Hunter" heute noch immer gerne das sehen wollen, was früher üblich war? Mit einem Drilling auf Karpfen zu angeln? Ich glaube nicht..


----------



## antonio (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

"Würden spezialisierte "Carp-Hunter" heute noch immer gerne das sehen wollen, was früher üblich war? Mit einem Drilling auf Karpfen zu angeln? Ich glaube nicht."

und das ist heuchelei und nix anderes.
bei barsch , forelle etc. ist dies in ordnung oder?
wo ist der unterschied.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *
> 
> Ich vertrete lediglich MEINE Meinung - habe auch mit den Verbänden dabei nix am Hut, sondern will ganz persönlich den Erhalt der Prüfungspflicht!...dabei ist es mir auch total egal, ob und warum andere das vielleicht auch wollen, weil ich dafür meine EIGENEN Gründe habe.
> 
> *



Das ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung und Dein gutes Recht.

Ich wehre mich lediglich gegen die ungewichteten Behauptungen, eine " Mehrheit" wäre für die Prüfung.

So wie Du das immer wieder benutzt, gezielt und wider besseren Wissens, ist es eine Beleidigung für jeden mindestens halbwegs gebildeten Menschen.

Du sprichts darüber hinaus, alle zukünftigen Angler von Eigenverantwortung, und dem Willen sich selbst das nötige Wissen anzueignen, frei. 

Du begründest das u.a. durch Mißstände, die zum überwiegenden Teil auf Erfahrungen mit *geprüften* Anglern beruhen. 

Versuche wenigstens mal, Deine Argumentationskette mit gesunden Menschenverstand zu durchleuchten.

Letzteren habe ich übrigens niemandem - auch Dir nicht - abgesprochen.

Ich fordere lediglich auf, ihn zu benutzen.


----------



## Koalabaer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Aber das Angeln und die wirklich wichtigen Grundkenntnisse sind sehr leicht und schnell beherrschbar und dazu gilt auch der waidgerechte Umgang mit Fisch. Mehr ist aber nun mal nicht wichtig und was einige dann so an Feintuning am Wasser betreiben ist dann wieder ne andere Geschichte ;-)



den jeweiligen BL angepaßt...reicht das hier aus: http://www.thueringen.de/de/publikationen/pic/pubdownload1132.pdf

Mehr ist wirklich nicht erforderlich.

Übrigens,...müßte es doch in Brandenburg seit Einführung des Touri-Scheins zu unglaublichen Zuständen gekommen sein. #c

Da dieser Bericht: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf ...ja immer angezweifelt wird,bringt doch mal entsprechende Gegendarstellungen.Diese muß es doch zu Hauf geben!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung und Dein gutes Recht.
> 
> Ich wehre mich lediglich gegen die ungewichteten Behauptungen, eine " Mehrheit" wäre für die Prüfung.
> 
> ...



Halbwegs gebildete Menschen (um mal Dein o.g. Vokabular zu nutzen) können lesen & werden, wenn sie meine Beiträge hier im Thread gelesen haben, auch gemerkt haben, dass ich die "Mehrheit" immer mit Einschränkungen versehen habe, wenn ich von der "Mehrheit" schrieb....(nachzulesen in meinen Beiträgen weiter vorne - "suchet - so werdet ihr finden!").

Ich beziehe mich hier drin stets KLAR auf *die Mehrheit*, wie sie u.a. auch in dieser Abstimmung zum Ausdruck kam & weise auch MEHRFACH darauf hin, dass diese "Mehrheit" natürlich nur eine sehr begrenzte Aussagekraft hat & nicht einfach auf alle (= Angler, org. Angler & "evtl.-mal-Möchtegern-mal-eben-Schein-Kaufen-Angler") hochgerechnet werden kann!

Wenn aber unter den wohl mehrheitlich geprüften Anglern eine solche Mehrheit doch anscheinend/möglicherweise auch insgesamt besteht, dann müssen auch die Interessenvertreter der Anglerschaft diesen mehrheitlichen Wunsch auch berücksichtigen & vertreten.

Damit dürfte der Arbeitsauftrag klar sein.

Das Interesse der Gesamtbevölkerung am Angeln ist wohl zu gering, um deswegen eine Volksabstimmung zu initiieren - weswegen es wohl dabei bleiben wird, dass die Verbände der Angler (hoffentlich!) dem Willen der Anglerschaft entsprechend als Sprachrohr fungieren.

...und ich halte es für nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler auch weiterhin an der Prüfungspflicht festhalten möchte - so, wie ICH auch!

Damit bleibt die Frage, warum denn nun - entsprechend der Meinung einer Minderheit - die Prüfung abgeschafft werden sollte?

Oder hält´ sich diese (anscheinende) Minderheit der Prüfungsgegner für solch´ eine "Elite", dass sich ausgerechnet ihr Wille durchsetzen sollte?

Wohl kaum & noch wird hierzulande halt´ mehrheitlich entschieden!

Damit bin ich zufrieden, solange es dazu führt, dass die Prüfungspflicht bestehen bleibt!!!

Zudem spreche ich künftigen Anglern keine Eigenverantwortung ab, sondern ich möchte mich in der Frage der anglerischen Grund- und Mindestkenntnisse nicht auf deren Eigenverantwortung in diesem Punkt alleine verlassen & befürworte deswegen einen gewissen ZWANG, sich mit grundlegenden Dingen rund um´s Angeln vorab mal beschäftigen zu MÜSSEN!

Das halte ich nach wie vor für richtig, wichtig und gut - und es scheint zumindest so, als wäre ich mit dieser Ansicht zumindest nicht ganz alleine (70 %!?!), wenn ich hier nochmal dieses MEHRHEITLICHE Abstimmungsergebnis heranziehen darf, dass zumindest die Meinung derer wiederspiegelt, die nun hier drin bereits abgestimmt haben, was natüüüüürlich nur ganz ganz begrenzt aussagekräftig ist(und sein darf!), wenn man es denn anders sehen WILL!!!

))

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## diemai (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich vermute , das ein gewisser Anteil der Mehrheit der Befürworter der Prüfung , die hier mit "Ja" gestimmt haben , das einfach NUR deshalb gemacht haben , weil sie selber diese Prüfung haben machen müssen , ....frei nach dem Motto , "was ich machen musste , das können andere gefälligst auch tun " .

Eine solche Denke ist hierzulande zumindest weit verbreitet , ......erlebt man Tag täglich , in allen Lebensbereichen !

Nur 'mal so'n Gedanke meinerseits , ....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich vermute , das ein gewisser Anteil der Mehrheit der Befürworter der Prüfung , die hier mit "Ja" gestimmt haben , das einfach NUR deshalb gemacht haben , weil sie selber diese Prüfung haben machen müssen , ....frei nach dem Motto , "was ich machen musste , das können andere gefälligst auch tun " .
> 
> Eine solche Denke ist hierzulande zumindest weit verbreitet , ......erlebt man Tag täglich , in allen Lebensbereichen !
> 
> Nur 'mal so'n Gedanke meinerseits , ....Gruß , diemai#h



Das wird so sein- aber sie wurden gefragt und gaben ihre stimme ab.

Die Fragestellung war klar und das Ergebnis steht dort.

Nicht mehr- nicht weniger!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich finde es richtig und wichtig, dass vom Angeln niemand wirklich ausgeschlossen wird, auch wenn man dadurch Leute in die Quere kommt, die eine härtere Prüfung und eine umfangreichere Ausbildung einfordern. Die bestehenden Prüfungen im Land grenzen bewusst nicht wirklich aus, jeder der will kann das problemlos schaffen.



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Natürlich ist die Prüfung eine Farce und von jedem, der nicht mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert ist, auch leicht zu schaffen.

Die Ausgrenzung findet aber dadurch statt, dass (Länder mit Tourischein ausgenommen) niemand eine Chance hat auszuprobieren, ob dieses Hobby überhaupt etwas für ihn ist.

Man ist also gezwungen, Zeit und Geld zu investieren, bevor man überhaupt weiß, ob es Spass macht.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Zudem spreche ich künftigen Anglern keine Eigenverantwortung ab, sondern ich möchte mich in der Frage der anglerischen Grund- und Mindestkenntnisse nicht auf deren Eigenverantwortung in diesem Punkt alleine verlassen & befürworte deswegen einen gewissen ZWANG, sich mit grundlegenden Dingen rund um´s Angeln vorab mal beschäftigen zu MÜSSEN!



Du forderst den Zwang für einen Wissennachweis, deren Inhalt und Auswirkungen Dich weder direkt noch indirekt betreffen. Du hast keinen Schaden durch ungeprüfte Angler.
Es ist völlig gleich, was der ungeprüfte neben Dir veranstaltet, er fügt Dir oder der Gesellschaft keinen Schaden zu. Möglicherweise fügt er dem Fischereirechtinhaber Schaden zu. Doch das ist nicht Dein Problem und darüber hinaus durch die Bundesgesetzgebung und das Privatrecht ausreichend abgesichert. 

Du vertrittst, vielleicht ohne es zu bemerken, eine Ideologie.
Ideologien gesetzlich oder per Staatsmacht zu verankern ist brandgefährlich.




diemai schrieb:


> Ich vermute , das ein gewisser Anteil der Mehrheit der Befürworter der Prüfung , die hier mit "Ja" gestimmt haben , das einfach NUR deshalb gemacht haben , weil sie selber diese Prüfung haben machen müssen , ....frei nach dem Motto , "was ich machen musste , das können andere gefälligst auch tun " .
> 
> Eine solche Denke ist hierzulande zumindest weit verbreitet , ......erlebt man Tag täglich , in allen Lebensbereichen !
> 
> Nur 'mal so'n Gedanke meinerseits , ....Gruß , diemai#h




Richtig#6

Frag mal unter Nichtrauchern, wer für ein Tabakverbot ist.

Und dabei glaube ich nicht, dass dann 30% der befragten dagegen sein werden. 

Das genau ist es, was ich mit "gewichten" einer Umfrage meine.

Passt aber so manchem Befürworter der Prüfung nicht in den Kram.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Leuchtturmwärter schrieb:


> Unsere Prüfung kann ruhig auch mal Gewässerwirtschaft beinhalten. Das Kostenmanagment für die Besatzung etc.Schonmaassen und Modelle aus Nachbarstaaten(Deutschland : 80 mio EW, große Verantwortung). Warum wird das Level so gering gehalten? Um es in Foren angreifbar zu machen?




Das ist ein ganz wesentlicher Aspekt.

Er betrifft jedoch nicht den Angler, sondern den Hegepflichtigen. 

Der Angler dürfte gar keinen Einfluß auf die Hege haben, drum braucht er darüber auch kein ausgeprägtes Wissen.

Der Hegepflichtige jedoch müsste viel stärker in die Verantwortung genommen werden. 

Trotzdem gibt es bis heute keine Prüfung als Voraussetzung für die Anpachtung und Hegepflicht eines Gewässers. Zumindest nicht Bundesweit. 

Seltsam, oder ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Leuchtturmwärter schrieb:


> Schiebe bitte die Verantwortung nicht zu den Hegepflichtigen



Die brauche ich nicht dorthin zu schieben, die liegt dort.

Ich glaube darüber muss man nun wirklich nicht diskutieren.


----------



## gründler (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Einige hier möchten doch gern das Angeln so geprüft wird wie Jagd und auch teurer soll es werden.


Also Jagdschein machen ca. 1000-3000€ je nach Ort.
Die ersten 3 Jahre keine Revierpacht möglich da man Jungjäger ist,sprich nur Begehungsschein in den ersten 3 Jahren.

Revierpacht je nach Revier zwischen 1000 -......€ je besser das Revier desto teurer wird es (meins kostet 5000€ pro Jahr).Pachtzeit beträgt in der Regel 9 Jahre,ohne guten grund muss die Pachtzeit eingehalten werden,aussteigen von heute auf morgen geht nicht..

Dann jedes Jahr zum Jagdschein verlängern so um 50 -100€ je nach Region.

Revierarbeiten pro Jahr so ca. 500 -......€.

Dann Fähigkeitsüberprüfung der Waffenaufbewahrung so 100-200€ pro Überprüfung.

Dazu kommen dann noch anfallende kosten wie Waffen Munition und co.

Und es ist noch kein Stück Wild im Kühlschrank aber die kosten kommen und bleiben.

Sollte es jemals so kommen das Angeln auf Jagdliches angeglichen wird,werden hier einige ganz schnell ihr Hobby wechseln und wahrscheinlich zum Fußballverein rennen.



#h


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wer sollte denn sonst ueber die Zukunft des Angelns in deutschland entscheiden, wenn nicht Angler?

Nichtangler?

Nur Menschen, die noch keinen Schein haben, aber so einfach & billig wie möglich gerne einen haetten?

Alle Bundesbürger?

Oder am besten gleich nur die ca. 30 % der umfrageteilnehmer, die sich hier drin fuer den frei erwerbbaren Schein ausgesprochen haben?

...wohl kaum!


Ernie


----------



## diemai (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wer sollte denn sonst ueber die Zukunft des Angelns in deutschland entscheiden, wenn nicht Angler?
> 
> Nichtangler?
> 
> ...


 
Ich werde demnächst 51 Jahre alt und bin Angler seit 25 Jahren und habe mit "Nein" gestimmt , .......und du willst mir das Recht absprechen , über die Zukunft meines Hobbys entscheiden zu können , nur weil das eventuell nicht in deinem Sinne wäre ?

Was bist du denn für einer ?

Genau genommen habe ich dieses Votum auch wegen den abertausenden Menschen hier im Lande , die ständig meinen , ihre Mitmenschen bevormunden zu müssen(und von denen leider viel zu viele in den entsprechenden Machtpositionen sitzen , um das auch durchsetzen zu können) , abgegeben , .......mit zunehmendem Lebensalter wird es mir einfach zu eng mit der zunehmenden Gängelei , ...und das nicht nur beim Angeln , sondern in vielen Lebensbereichen .

Ich nenne das den Wunsch nach etwas mehr persönlicher Freiheit(ohne die ein glückliches Leben wohl eher unmöglich ist) , ...Leute wie du würden das wahrscheinlich eher als Anarchie bezeichnen ! 

Ich hab' so die Schnauze voll von Leuten , die meinen , anderen andauernd erzählen zu müssen , was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben und welches der einzig wahre Weg ist , ......ich will einfach nur in Ruhe gelassen werden und angeln gehen .

                                diemai#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst 51 Jahre alt und bin Angler seit 25 Jahren und habe mit "Nein" gestimmt , .......und du willst mir das Recht absprechen , über die Zukunft meines Hobbys entscheiden zu können , nur weil das eventuell nicht in deinem Sinne wäre ?
> 
> Was bist du denn für einer ?
> 
> ...



Bruder im Geiste. #6

Ein gewisses Alter und die dazugehörige Lebenserfahrung scheinen für eine klare Sichtweise von unschätzbarem Vorteil zu sein. 
Nicht unbedingte Voraussetzung, aber doch sehr hilfreich. 

Dazu noch die Toleranz, jüngeren/anderen zugestehen zu können, die gleichen Fehler zu machen, die man selbst gemacht hat, sich daraus zu entwickeln und Charakterfestigkeit zu erlangen, die keine Prüfung, kein Zwang, kein Studium und kein moralisches Vorkauen jemals bewirken kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein gewisses Alter und die dazugehörige Lebenserfahrung scheinen für eine klare Sichtweise von unschätzbarem Vorteil zu sein.




Nananana.....|supergri

Nicht alle sind Spätzünder.:m|znaika:


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst 51 Jahre alt und bin Angler seit 25 Jahren und habe mit "Nein" gestimmt , .......und du willst mir das Recht absprechen , über die Zukunft meines Hobbys entscheiden zu können , nur weil das eventuell nicht in deinem Sinne wäre ?
> 
> Was bist du denn für einer ?
> 
> ...



Es haben ja auch einige andere noch mit "nein" gestimmt - insofern spricht wohl eher die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer sich FÜR die Prüfungspflicht aus - und nicht nur ich.

Ich will dir garnichts absprechen - aber - das Abstimmungsergebnis siehst Du ja selber - und es haben ausser uns beiden wohl doch noch einige andere Angler ihre Meinung durch Abstimmung ausgedrückt...!?

Ich angle auch selbst seit deutlich mehr als 30 Jahren - na und?



...und ulkig isses schon, wenn Ralle nun anführt, dass ein gewisses Lebensalter & damit auch Lebenserfahrung ja so wichtig ist, um sich überhaupt eine Meinung bilden zu können und um eine gewisse Charakterfestigkeit zu haben - ja - genau - der Ralle, der über die greisen Vereinsvorstände und überalterten Funktionäre schimpft, der findet höheres Lebensalter *in diesem Zusammenhang jetzt gerade mal wichtig*, um überhaupt mal mitreden zu können.

Also - ist zuuuuu alt dann auch wieder falsch? *g*

...ein Schelm, wer dabei jetzt was Böses denkt....

*Aber eine Antwort, wer denn nun gefragt werden sollte, wenn es um die Zukunft des angelns geht, die hast Du mir noch nicht gegeben.*

Die Umfrage beantwortet aber weigstens schonmal, wie die Antwort aussieht, wenn man Angler hier drin fragt, von denen die meisten nach Ralle´s weiterer Umfrage ja geprüft sind.



Mehr habe ich nicht geschrieben - und wenn Du ebenfalls geprüft bist, dann hast Du Dir einige Freiheiten ja auch schonmal redlich verdient!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nananana.....|supergri
> 
> Nicht alle sind Spätzünder.:m|znaika:



Aber zu alt ist dann auch wieder schlecht, wenn man die Statements über die "zu alten" Vereinsvorstände und die greisen Funktionäre so liest..........:m;+#q

...es könnte aber auch sein, dass nur die Rentner genug Zeit und Muße haben, sich diesen Dingen / (Ehren-) Ämtern engagiert zu widmen...


Ernie


----------



## Zoddl (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> den jeweiligen BL angepaßt...reicht das hier aus: http://www.thueringen.de/de/publikationen/pic/pubdownload1132.pdf
> 
> Mehr ist wirklich nicht erforderlich.


Das bezweifle ich jetzt einfach mal ganz stark, dass ein solches (auf das entsprechende BL angepasstes) Pamphlet zur Ausübung der Angelei in *allen Fällen* auf Dauer reichen würde.

Dazu sollte man vllt auch wissen, dass die Angelei mit dem Vierteljahresschein in Thüringen nur an "ausgesuchten" Gewässern erlaubt ist, dies auch so vorgesehen war und vermutlich weiterhin derart belassen wird. 




Koalabaer schrieb:


> Übrigens,...müßte es doch in Brandenburg seit Einführung des Touri-Scheins zu unglaublichen Zuständen gekommen sein. #c


Das weiss ich nicht, da nicht vor Ort. Führst du das auf verstärkt durchgeführte Kontrollen, wie sie von vielen gefordert werden zurück oder ist es nur eine Vermutung von dir?




Koalabaer schrieb:


> Da dieser Bericht: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf ...ja immer angezweifelt wird,bringt doch mal entsprechende Gegendarstellungen.Diese muß es doch zu Hauf geben!


Genau die von dir beschriebene Gegendarstellung ist in diesem Interview nicht enthalten, es wurde sich bei diesem Punkt dahingehend (aus politischen Gründen) schlicht nicht konkret geäussert. Wie auch?

Was aus diesem Interview hervorgeht, ist, dass der Friedfischschein als Einstieg zur Angelei auch als solcher genutzt wurde. Ablesbar bzw. daraus gedeutet, dass sich ua. die Zahl der Prüfungsableger seit der Einführung des Friedfischscheins erhöht hat. (Solch ein Angebot finde ich wirklich begrüssenswert)
Mit anderen Worten, hier wird nicht von der Abschaffung der Prüfung gesprochen, wie du es in einem früheren Beitrag meintest.

Weiter steht in diesem Interview, dass die potentiellen Neuangler sich bei Fragen an erfahrene Angler gewandt haben. Normales Verhalten, wie ich finde.
Wären diese Neuangler geprüfte Angler gewesen, hätte man vermutlich die Frage gestellt, warum jemand nach der Prüfung überhaupt noch Fragen hat bzw stellt sie hier im Forum sogar. Dann sei hier die Frage erlaubt, warum die beigelegte Infobroschüre noch Fragen offen lässt!?

Und ebenfalls im Interview ist zu lesen, dass man die Friedfischscheininhaber zwar angeln lässt, "sensible Gewässer" (was auch immer damit gemeint ist) ausschliesslich den geprüften Anglern vorbehält.


Ja Herr Koalabär... eine totale Gegendarstellung, wenn man nur schnell genug darüberliest.


----------



## Koalabaer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Das weiss ich nicht, da nicht vor Ort. )



mußt du doch garnicht. 
über die jetzt herrschenden chaotischen Zustände mußt du doch leicht was finden.
Gegner dieser freizügigen Regelung werden das schon im Netz veröffentlichen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Zoddl (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> mußt du doch garnicht.
> über die jetzt herrschenden chaotischen Zustände mußt du doch leicht was finden.
> Gegner dieser freizügigen Regelung werden das schon im Netz veröffentlichen.


Wie gesagt, den Friedfischschein (bei uns Vierteljahresschein) als Einstieg zur Angelei halte ich persönlich für eine sinnvolle und begrüssenswerte Regelung.

Aber um den gehts ja hier nicht, hier gehts um die Prüfung! 
Und die scheint Brandenburg auch weiterhin beibehalten zu wollen. Oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## CarpCrakc (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Was wäre , wenn man keinen Angelschein brauchen würde ??
Die Gewässer wären maßlos überfischt, die Russen wandern noch weiter ein....
Ist ja jetzt schon schlimm , wenn man sieht was da alles angelt , v.a. schwarz.
Aber wenn dann nichtmal ne Scheinpflicht bestehen bleibt, kann doch jeder , auch die, die keine Ahnung von Nichts haben (doppelte Verneinung ... ich weiß )fischen.
Da kannste gleich anfangen mit C4 zu fischen , da diese Art noch waidgerecht , im Gegensatz zu den nicht "qualifizierten" (nicht unbedingt nur Ausländer) , wäre.
Geht mal an nen kommerzielen Fischteich.
Was da Leute rumlaufen.... unbeschreiblich.
Leute die ihre Kinder mit Stöcken , die noch lebendigen und bei vollem Bewusstsein seienden, untermaßigen Karpfen stechen lassen , um sie dann qualvoll in der Sonne sterben zu lassen.
Schlimm sowas !!!
Und deswegen bin ich für die Scheinpflicht.


----------



## Tomasz (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, den Friedfischschein (bei uns Vierteljahresschein) als Einstieg zur Angelei halte ich persönlich für eine sinnvolle und begrüssenswerte Regelung.
> 
> Aber um den gehts ja hier nicht, hier gehts um die Prüfung!
> Und die scheint Brandenburg auch weiterhin beibehalten zu wollen. Oder siehst du das anders?



Der Friedfischschein, wie es ihn übrigens bis vor 22 Jahren überall in den "Neuen Bundesländern" gab, hat sich auch in den letzten Jahren wieder in Brandenburg bewährt. Eine Abschaffung der generellen Prüfungspflicht ist für Brandenburg meines Wissens kein Thema, da das zu massiven Schwierigkeiten bei der gegenseitigen Anerkennung der Fischereischeine im Bundesgebiet führen würde. Es ist also relativ egal, ob man in Brandenburg die Prüfungspflicht abschaffen will oder nicht, solange die anderen Bundesländer da nicht mitziehen, wird es auch in Brandenburg die Pflicht für den "vollen" Schein geben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> ...
> Und deswegen bin ich für die Scheinpflicht.



Ich glaube, dass Du da etwas falsch verstanden hast. 
Wohl kaum jemand zweifelt hier an der Scheinpflicht. Es geht um die Prüfungspflicht und die hält nach bestandener Prüfung niemanden davon ab sich am Wasser so zu benehmen, wie Du es provezeien würdest. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Carp-MV (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Was wäre , wenn man keinen Angelschein brauchen würde ??
> Die Gewässer wären maßlos überfischt, die Russen wandern noch weiter ein....
> Ist ja jetzt schon schlimm , wenn man sieht was da alles angelt , v.a. schwarz.
> Aber wenn dann nichtmal ne Scheinpflicht bestehen bleibt, kann doch  jeder , auch die, die keine Ahnung von Nichts haben (doppelte Verneinung  ... ich weiß )fischen.
> ...


Erstmal ist das mal wieder reine Spekulation und zweitens geht es hier nicht darum ob man keinen Schein mehr braucht sondern ob man für den FS eine Prüfung ablegen sollte oder nicht. ;-)

EDIT: Tomasz war schneller..^^


----------



## Zoddl (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Der Friedfischschein, wie es ihn übrigens bis vor 22 Jahren überall in den "Neuen Bundesländern" gab, hat sich auch in den letzten Jahren wieder in Brandenburg bewährt.
> 
> Eine Abschaffung der generellen Prüfungspflicht ist für Brandenburg meines Wissens kein Thema, da das zu massiven Schwierigkeiten bei der gegenseitigen Anerkennung der Fischereischeine im Bundesgebiet führen würde. Es ist also relativ egal, ob man in Brandenburg die Prüfungspflicht abschaffen will oder nicht, solange die anderen Bundesländer da nicht mitziehen, wird es auch in Brandenburg die Pflicht für den "vollen" Schein geben.


Hier fände ich das tatsächliche "warum Prüfungspflicht" des LVes interessant. 

Wie aus dem Artikel zu lesen, sind ja nicht alle Gewässer für die Friedfischscheininhaber freigegeben worden. Also nur teilweise ein Friedfischschein von vor 22 Jahren. Warum so und nicht ganz bzw was genau versteht der LV unter "sensiblen Gewässern"?
Daher vermute ich (wissen kann ichs nicht), dass die Anerkennung der prüfungsfreien Fischereischeine nicht der einzige Grund am Festhalten der Prüfung ist. 
Spekulieren darüber möchte ich aber nicht.



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## CarpCrakc (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Erstmal ist das mal wieder reine Spekulation und zweitens geht es hier nicht darum ob man keinen Schein mehr braucht sondern ob man für den FS eine Prüfung ablegen sollte oder nicht. ;-)
> 
> EDIT: Tomasz war schneller..^^



DD
Sry , das meinte ich  Hab anscheinend nur halb mitgedacht , als meine Finger über die Tastatur geflitzt sind


----------



## Koalabaer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Wie aus dem Artikel zu lesen, sind ja nicht alle Gewässer für die Friedfischscheininhaber freigegeben worden. Also nur teilweise ein Friedfischschein von vor 22 Jahren. Warum so und nicht ganz bzw was genau versteht der LV unter "sensiblen Gewässern"?



hier kann ich nur vermuten...denn mir persönlich ist keines(Südbrandenburg) bekannt.Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen,dass die Salmonidengewässer von Brandenburg(ja,sowat gibbet hier auch)darunterfallen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Koalabaer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

http://www.thueringen.de/de/publikationen/pic/pubdownload1132.pdf



Zoddl schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich jetzt einfach mal ganz stark, dass ein solches (auf das entsprechende BL angepasstes) Pamphlet zur Ausübung der Angelei in *allen Fällen* auf Dauer reichen würde.



wenn obiges, Standardverhalten deutscher Angler wäre...sollte unsere Welt doch eigentlich in Ordnung sein. #6
Alles was darüber hinaus geht,ist sicher interessant...jedoch in 99% der Fälle nicht erforderlich.



> Weiter steht in diesem Interview, dass die potentiellen Neuangler sich bei Fragen an erfahrene Angler gewandt haben. Normales Verhalten, wie ich finde.
> Wären diese Neuangler geprüfte Angler gewesen, hätte man vermutlich die Frage gestellt, warum jemand nach der Prüfung überhaupt noch Fragen hat bzw stellt sie hier im Forum sogar. Dann sei hier die Frage erlaubt, warum die beigelegte Infobroschüre noch Fragen offen lässt!?



sicherlich könnte man die Broschüre soweit ausdehnen...bis auch der letzte weiß,wie ein Gummizug in die Kopfrute montiert wird.Welche Gummistärken zu welchen Schnüren passen...ist dann auch klar. 
Es müssen eben nur die wirklich wichtigen Sachen klar sein(siehe ganz oben)...für den Rest kann man fragen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tomasz (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ...Wie aus dem Artikel zu lesen, sind ja nicht alle Gewässer für die Friedfischscheininhaber freigegeben worden. Also nur teilweise ein Friedfischschein von vor 22 Jahren. Warum so und nicht ganz bzw was genau versteht der LV unter "sensiblen Gewässern"?
> Daher vermute ich (wissen kann ichs nicht), dass die Anerkennung der prüfungsfreien Fischereischeine nicht der einzige Grund am Festhalten der Prüfung ist.
> Spekulieren darüber möchte ich aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Die gegenseitige Anerkennung ist sicher nicht der einzige Grund. Sorry, wenn das so rüber kam.
Mit sensiblen Gewässern sind z.B. die Salmonidengewässer gemeint. Dazu braucht es über die Angelberechtigung für die LAV-Gewässer hinaus, einer gesonderten Erlaubnis. Kostet also nochmal extra. Da hier nur künstliche Köder also Spin- und Flugangeln zugelassen sind, fallen diese Gewässer für "Friedfischscheine" weg. Diese Gewässer haben einen sich kaum selbst erhaltenden Bestand, so dass Besatz notwendig ist. Hier wird klar die Kartenausgabe u.a. über den "vollen" Fischereischein reguliert. 
Finde ich auch in Ordnung, da man sicher nicht über das Flug- oder Spinnangeln auf Forellen einsteigt, sondern eher übers Plötzenstippen.
Das war übrigens auch vor über 22 Jahren so, wo man die Raubfischquali brauchte, um mit Blinker & Co. zu angeln. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Knispel (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> ... die Russen wandern noch weiter ein....
> Ist ja jetzt schon schlimm , wenn man sieht was da alles angelt
> Schlimm sowas !!!


 
#d#d das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst oder ? 
Schon heftig diese Aussage - ziemlich rassistisch, diskriminierend und egoistisch in meinen - ich betone - meinen Augen ! 
Du hast noch die Handicap - Angler vergessen oder meinst du das mit - ich zitiere : WENN MAN SIEHT, WAS DA ALLES ANGELT !! ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bruder im Geiste. #6
> 
> Ein gewisses Alter und die dazugehörige Lebenserfahrung scheinen für eine klare Sichtweise von unschätzbarem Vorteil zu sein.
> *Nicht unbedingte Voraussetzung, aber doch sehr hilfreich. *





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nananana.....|supergri
> 
> Nicht alle sind Spätzünder.:m|znaika:



Alles lesen, Du Nase.:m

Lebensalter und geistige Vergreisung haben nichts miteinander zu tun. 

Ewig gestrige oder im Beruf gescheiterte, von der Gesellschaft "völlig verkannte" Gestalten trifft man allerorten. Und denen ist es ein dringendes Bedürfnis der Welt zu demonstrieren, dass sie alleine den Weg der Weisheit erkannt haben und das ihr Scheitern nur eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände, gepaart mit grundlegendem Mißverstehen, gewesen sei. Dass alle anderen um sie herun nur auf Lug und Betrug aus sind und dass deshalb jeder Lebensbereich bis ins kleinste durchreglementiert sein muss. 

Applaudiert von denjenigen, denen das grade in den Kram passt, weil dadurch unliebsame Konkurrenten in einem speziellen Bereich wegreglementiert werden. Ans Kreuz genagelt, wenn solche Einschränkungen sie selbst betreffen.

Gelernt hat die Gesellschaft daraus nichts, wird sie vermutlich auch nicht. 

So werden weiterhin z.B. Raucher vehement gegen Teile des Nichtraucherschutz-Gesetzes wettern, die geplante Helmpflicht für Fahradfahrer als unzulässige Beschränkung beschimpfen, gleichzeitig aber die Anglerprüfung in den Himmel heben.
Nicht verstehend, dass beides auf der gleichen Grundlage geschieht. Dass nicht die Regularien zu hinterfragen sind, sondern die Mechanismen, die solche entstehen lassen.


----------



## Zoddl (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Die gegenseitige Anerkennung ist sicher nicht der einzige Grund. Sorry, wenn das so rüber kam.
> Kam bei mir nicht so an
> Mit sensiblen Gewässern sind z.B. die Salmonidengewässer gemeint...


ZB klingt, als ob es noch mehr Gewässer gibt?
Interessant wäre die Frage, wie es sich bei "sensiblen Gewässern" in Naturschutzgebieten verhält. Sprich dort wo das Angeln zwar erlaubt, aber eben diskutiert wird.
Und zwar *nicht* weil ich dem Friedfischscheinbesitzer Unwissenheit unterstellle, wie er sich in einem NSG zu verhalten hat. Sondern ob der LV möglicherweise die Diskussion mit Naturschutzverbänden hier einfach vermeiden möchte.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> wenn obiges, Standardverhalten deutscher Angler wäre...sollte unsere Welt doch eigentlich in Ordnung sein. #6
> Alles was darüber hinaus geht,ist sicher interessant...jedoch in 99% der Fälle nicht erforderlich.


*Möglicherweise*!?
Ich sage dir ganz ehrlich, dass *ich* für die Aussage *meine* Hand nicht ins Feuer legen würde! Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich mit Leuten ohne Rute in der Hand jedes Jahr aufs neue immer kontroversere Diskussionen führe(n muss).
Und daher bleibe ich bei möglicherweise.#c


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Zoddl (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist völlig gleich, was der ungeprüfte (oder geprüfte... vollkommen wurscht)neben Dir veranstaltet, er fügt Dir oder der Gesellschaft keinen Schaden zu. Möglicherweise fügt er dem Fischereirechtinhaber Schaden zu. Doch das ist nicht Dein Problem und darüber hinaus durch die Bundesgesetzgebung und das Privatrecht ausreichend abgesichert.


Ich würde klaren Verstandes sagen, dass dies nicht korrekt ist. Wenn man es genau betrachtet, sogar schlichtweg falsch!:g

Aber ich nehme an eine Diskussion um Inhalt wird hier ohnehin nicht geführt? Von daher wäre deine Aussage natürlich völlig korrekt!|kopfkrat


----------



## Tomasz (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ZB klingt, als ob es noch mehr Gewässer gibt?
> Interessant wäre die Frage, wie es sich bei "sensiblen Gewässern" in Naturschutzgebieten verhält. Sprich dort wo das Angeln zwar erlaubt, aber eben diskutiert wird...



"z.B." weil es die einzigen mir bekannten Gewässer sind, in denen es so gehandhabt werden kann. Ansonsten gilt die Angelberechtigung des LAVB für alle unter Pacht stehenden Gewässer, egal ob im Naturschutzgebiet oder nicht. 
Aber es gibt auch zahlreiche Gewässer, die Mitglieder des LAVB mit einer oft kostenlosen Zusatzberechtigung beangeln kann (z.B. vom Fischer). Hier kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es Ausnahmen geben könnte und diese Berechtigung nicht an die "Friedfischscheininhaber" raus gegeben werden. 
Allerdings ist der Friedfischschein keine reine Erfindung des LAVB sondern wird von der Landespolitik mitgetragen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zoddl (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@Tomasz
Danke für die Info!


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Das auch noch dort, wo der Friedfischschein schon existiert noch ausdrücklich unterschieden wird in "geprüft" und "ungeprüft", dass bestärkt mich in der Hoffnung, dass auch dort die Prüfungspflicht eben noch nicht ernsthaft in Frage gestellt wird.

Ja, es scheint sogar, als ob durch diesen Anreiz sogar mehr Menschen zur Prüfung gehen, was ich sehr begrüsse und was auch die "Macher" des Friedfischscheins als "Erfolg" verbuchen.

Damit ist es quasi ja schon ein "Angeln auf Probe" - wenn auch ein eingeschränktes - aber - wenn danach mehr den Einstieg finden & die Prüfung absolvieren, dann finde ich das gut!

Allerdings ist mir das Messen mit Zweierlei Maß ein Rätsel - warum erlaubt man das z.B. Plötzenstippen und an "sensiblen Gewässern" oder auf Raubfisch verlangt man dann ein "Mehr" an Qualifikation bzw. man verlangt eine Qualifikation?

Ich unterscheide qualitativ nicht zwischen Fried- und Raubfischanglern - und ich würde konsequent von beiden eine Prüfung verlangen - aber evtl. wird dort noch ein wenig der Historie Tribut gezollt, weil es in der ehemaligen DDR auch eine "Raubfischqualifikation" gab, die man anscheinend nun in Form des "Friedfischscheins" noch irgendwie beibehalten oder wiederbelebt hat.

Naja - auch wenn es vielen nicht gefällt - mir erscheint die Prüfungspflicht noch nicht wirklich "am wackeln" zu sein - und das finde ich ganz prima!

Sie "wackelt" bisher nur im Wunschdenken einiger, die mit Regeln nichts anfangen können, welche eine Gesellschaft meiner Ansicht nach aber braucht, um so zu funktionieren, wie unsere das tut.

Die Zeit wird es zeigen - und solange werden wohl auch noch viele Interessierte zur Prüfung gehen, um nicht nur "Friedfischangler" oder Tourifischer zu sein!

:m

Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Mann, ernie,
haste eigentlich schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dich als Laienprediger zu verdingen? #d#d#d

Ist Dir diese Bühne hier wirklich schon groß genug?

Du präsentierst dich hier seit Tagen als Verfechter allen Regulierungswahnsinns und Fürsprecher aller regelhungrigen Leithammelverfolger und steckst soviel Energie in die Diskussion über eine völlig sinn- und wirkungslose Umfrage.
Geh doch mal in ein Vegetarierforum und stell dort die Frage was besser schmeckt, Salat oder Schnitzel. :m

Das, was Du hier vom Stapel lässt, ist genau das, was ja alle so dringend brauchen: Einen Vordenker, den man abnicken kann, damit man ja nicht selbst denken muss. 
Plus genügend Trollfütterer, mich eingeschlossen


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nur mal zur Erinnerung, um was der Ersteller dieses Threads und der Umfrage gebeten hatte....


Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ihr könnt gerne hier erläutern warum ihr mit JA oder NEIN abgestimmt habt, aber ich bitte darum das niemand über die Aussage und Meinung eines anderes diskutiert.
> 
> Dafür ist das oben verlinkte Thema dann für euch da. Das ist wesentlich Übersichtlicher für die Leser wenn nicht nach jeder Meinung etliche weitere Beiträge vorhanden sind die diese zerreißen.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mann, ernie,
> haste eigentlich schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dich als Laienprediger zu verdingen? #d#d#d
> 
> Ist Dir diese Bühne hier wirklich schon groß genug?
> ...



Nicht erst seit Tagen - schon deutlich länger "predige" ich, dass und warum ich *FÜR* die Prüfungspflicht bin!

Aber - auch Deine Reaktion zeigt deutlich, dass ihr mit Meinungen, die von Euren abweichen und dann zumindest hier im Rahmen der Abstimmung auch noch unbequemerweise Mehrheiten bekommen, irgendwie nicht gut umgehen könnt!

Sorry, wenn Diskussionen stattfinden, die Euch vom Ergebnis her nicht gefallen - aber ich dachte immer, wir könnten hier MEHR als nur eine (nämlich die eure) Meinung diskutieren!



Ich entschuldige mich aber gerne in aller Form, dass ich auch weiterhin noch meine Meinung vertrete & dadurch offenbar echt "lästig" für Euch bin!(das schliesse ich aus solchen und anderen Kommentaren & Reaktionen nämlich!).



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Erinnerung, um was der Ersteller dieses Threads und der Umfrage gebeten hatte....



Naja - aber wenn auch ihr die Diskussion laufen lasst und Euch sogar teilweise rege daran beteiligt, dann wirkt es schon komisch, wenn auf einmal auf Seite 86 nun daran erinnert wird....

Habe ich was geschrieben, was zu wahr war?

Dann nochmal sorry!



Ernie

PS:

Der Ersteller hat übrigens mittlerweile *SELBER* auch fleissig und gut mitdiskutiert und auch seine (von meiner abweichende!) Meinung schon mehrfach und ausführlich geäußert & Meinungen anderer kommentiert!


----------



## Koalabaer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das auch noch dort, wo der Friedfischschein schon existiert noch ausdrücklich unterschieden wird in "geprüft" und "ungeprüft", dass bestärkt mich in der Hoffnung, dass auch dort die Prüfungspflicht eben noch nicht ernsthaft in Frage gestellt wird.



Zu so einer Schlußfolgerung muß man erst mal fähig sein. 

Hier wurde aber schon gepostet, dass es Probleme geben könnte: 



Tomasz schrieb:


> Eine Abschaffung der generellen Prüfungspflicht ist für Brandenburg meines Wissens kein Thema, da das zu massiven Schwierigkeiten bei der gegenseitigen Anerkennung der Fischereischeine im Bundesgebiet führen würde.



...dann ist nichts mal mit schnell in Kölle am Rhein zum angeln.Selbst als Alternative bleibt nur so ne dünne Plärre. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Zu so einer Schlußfolgerung muß man erst mal fähig sein.
> 
> Hier wurde aber schon gepostet, dass es Probleme geben könnte:
> 
> ...



Das ist möglicherweise *EIN* Grund (neben den "sensiblen Gewässern"), warum die Prüfungspflicht dort noch nicht in Frage gestellt wird.

Aber - *dass* die Prüfungspflicht (wenn auch u.a. aus diesem Grund) *nicht ernsthaft in Frage gestellt wird, *dass schrieb ich und das scheint so zu sein.

...warum auch immer - aber - mir gefällt´s - und wer geprüft ist, der hat auch in NRW keine "Anerkennungsprobleme" - manchmal gibt es für schöne Fliessgewässer und unsere fabelhaften Talsperren sogar Gastkarten für geprüfte Angler........wir haben ja nicht nur den Rhein, der aber auch großartig ist, wenn man weiß wie es geht!....



Ernie


----------



## olaft64 (13. November 2012)

Wobei man dagegen sein kann, wenn man es auf die Spitze treiben moechte: man muss sich die unterschiedlichen Anforderungen in den einzelnen Bundeslaendern ansehen- Pflichtvorbereitungskurse, Anzahl der Pruefungsfragen... Deshalb steht jetzt ueber meinem Bild, was da steht.

Grinsender Gruss von einem besonders geschulten und geprueftem, aber dennoch "planlosen" Angler
Olaf


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Wobei man dagegen sein kann, wenn man es auf die Spitze treiben moechte: man muss sich die unterschiedlichen Anforderungen in den einzelnen Bundeslaendern ansehen- Pflichtvorbereitungskurse, Anzahl der Pruefungsfragen... Deshalb steht jetzt ueber meinem Bild, was da steht.
> 
> Grinsender Gruss von einem besonders geschulten und geprueftem, aber dennoch "planlosen" Angler
> Olaf



Jo - das es leider qualitativ bei Prüfung & Vorbereitung recht große Unterschiede gibt begründet sich einfach darin, dass jedes Bundesland in Sachen Fischerei sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.

Das liegt aber an der Gesetzgebungskompetenz, wie sie im Grundgesetz geregelt ist und die wird sich so schnell mal nicht ändern.

Da *könnten* sich die Bundesländer mal freiwillig angleichen - tun sie aber nicht!

Das ist schade, aber ändert nix am Sinn des Ganzen - wenn man es denn für sinnvoll hält, so wie ich!

Nur, wenn die Bundesländer es in so langer Zeit nicht einmal geschafft haben, die Inhalte mal halbwegs einheitlich zu gestalten, dann werden wohl auch Lockerungen oder sogar Abschaffungen von jedem Land auch weiterhin für sich alleine entschieden.

...und da arbeitet die "Anerkennungsproblematik" der Länderscheine untereinander *FÜR* die Freunde der Prüfung, weil kein Bundesland einen Schein "rausbringen" will, mit dem seine Angler nirgendwo ausser im Land selber angeln dürfen!


Also - zurücklehnen - so schnell passiert da grundlegend mal noch N.I.X. !!! (weshalb man die Prüfung trotzdem reformieren und verbessern sollte!)



Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> ...und da arbeitet die "Anerkennungsproblematik" der Länderscheine untereinander FÜR die Freunde der Prüfung, weil kein Bundesland einen Schein "rausbringen" will, mit dem seine Angler nirgendwo ausser im Land selber angeln dürfen!


Macht doch Brandenburg mit dem Friedfischschein schon....


----------



## Lazarus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Grinsender Gruss von einem besonders geschulten und geprueftem, aber dennoch "planlosen" Angler
> Olaf


Brauchst du eine Nachschulung?

Hier in dieser Diskussion wird ja gerne behauptet wird, Angeln sei so einfach, jeder mit einem IQ kanpp über dem eines Besenstils könne ohne weiteres Angeln.
Du darfst den Leuten die so reden nicht alles glauben, die nehmen sich selbst als Maßstab.

Angeln lernt man nicht in der Prüfung, sondern in der Praxis.
Aber: Der Vorbereitungskurs gibt dir ein Rüstzeug, eine Grundlage an Regeln und Kenntnissen. Darauf aufbauen musst du schon selbst.
Oder mach zusätzliche Kurse für spezielle Angelarten. Da kostet ein Tag aber oft soviel wie der komplette Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Macht doch Brandenburg mit dem Friedfischschein schon....



...ja, aber es ist ein Schein "2. klasse", der keinem Angler ausserhalb des Bundeslandes nützt - der Friedfischschein berechtigt nämlich in einem anderen Bundesland wozu?

Richtig - zu nix! --> da hat man dann den vollen Schein, oder eben nicht!

Das zeigt ja deutlich, dass *AUCH DORT* für´s "volle Programm" - also alle Fischarten, andere Bundesländer und die "sensiblen Gewässer" weiterhin davon ausgegaqngen wird, dass es einer Prüfung bedarf, um ohne Einschränkung angeln zu dürfen!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ja, aber es ist ein Schein "2. klasse", der keinem Angler ausserhalb des Bundeslandes nützt - der Friedfischschein berechtigt nämlich in einem anderen Bundesland wozu?
> 
> Richtig - zu nix! --> da hat man dann den vollen Schein, oder eben nicht!
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Brauchst du eine Nachschulung?
> 
> Hier in dieser Diskussion wird ja gerne behauptet wird, Angeln sei so einfach, jeder mit einem IQ kanpp über dem eines Besenstils könne ohne weiteres Angeln.
> Du darfst den Leuten die so reden nicht alles glauben, die nehmen sich selbst als Maßstab.
> ...




Hast Recht. Angeln ist ein hochkomplexer Vorgang, der unbedingt einer vorbereitenden Schulung mit anschließendem Zertifikat bedarf.:q

Ich hab schon Kinder angeln sehen, ohne Kurs und Prüfung. 
Boah, war das gefährlich.

Skandalös, dass man in den allermeisten Ländern dieser Erde die Menschen in einer solch existentiellen Frage völlig auf sich allein gestellt lässt.

Da können wir uns doch freuen in einem Land zu leben, in dem der Staat, wenn auch nur mit Hilfe einiger weniger "Kümmerer", seinen Bürgern derart unter die Arme greift. 
Nicht auszudenken, wenn man sich in einem Angelgeschäft beraten lassen, oder am Wasser mühevoll Details erfragen müsste.

Nein, da sind wir Doitschen schon aus anderem Holz geschnitzt. 

:q


----------



## olaft64 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Brauchst du eine Nachschulung?
> ...
> Angeln lernt man nicht in der Prüfung, sondern in der Praxis.
> Aber: Der Vorbereitungskurs gibt dir ein Rüstzeug, eine Grundlage an Regeln und Kenntnissen.


 
Vielleicht hatte ich einfach falsche Vorstellungen!?  Meine Prüfung werde ich mit 1-2 falschen Antworten bestehen. Was willst Du an Theorie nachschulen?

Wenn ich 30 Pflichtstunden absolviere (und faktisch waren es noch mehr) und dabei noch nicht *einmal* eine Angel in der Hand hatte, läuft was falsch. 

Ein Guiding auf Hecht o.ä. ist Spezialwissen, was mit den benötigten Grundlagen (die definitiv nicht in der Vorbereitung vermittelt wurden!) wenig zu tun hat. Wir hatten Leute dabei, die noch nie geangelt haben. Die mit ihrem Schein am Wasser wird mindestens interessant...

Die Grundlagen an Regeln gibt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand vor- Müll mitnehmen, Enten leben lassen etc.- was darüberhinaus geht, war das Thüringer Blatt (hier mal als pdf eingestellt) mit bunten Bildern zu Fischen etc. ein wunderbares Beispiel, was zu wissen ist.

Man kann gern für die Prüfung sein, aber dann bedarf es einer grundlegenden Reform in Richtung einer "Ausbildung"/ Praxis. So hat es mir sehr wenig mehr gebracht gegenüber dem, was ich aus einem mitgeführten Fischbestimmungsbuch u.ä. beim Angeln in Frankreich gelernt habe. Und da braucht es keine Prüfung.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Tomasz (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...Da *könnten* sich die Bundesländer mal freiwillig angleichen - tun sie aber nicht!
> 
> Das ist schade, aber ändert nix am Sinn des Ganzen - wenn man es denn für sinnvoll hält, so wie ich!
> ...
> ...



Ja das finde ich auch schade, denn wenn die Länder das freiwillig angleichen würde, dann könnten sie Brandenburg oder Mecklenburg-Vopommern als Grundlage nehmen, um den Zugang zum Angeln unbürokratischer zu gestalten. Solange diese nicht passiert, wird es im Brandenburg bei der "Prüfungspflicht" bleiben, um mit diesem Schein auch außerhalb Brandenburgs angeln zu können. Das hast Du leider völlig richtig geschlußfolgert.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ja, aber es ist ein Schein "2. klasse", der keinem Angler ausserhalb des Bundeslandes nützt - der Friedfischschein berechtigt nämlich in einem anderen Bundesland wozu?
> 
> Richtig - zu nix! --> da hat man dann den vollen Schein, oder eben nicht!
> 
> ...



Der letzte Absatz ist so für Brandenburg richtig dargestellt, allerdings gibt es in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern die noch liberalere Lösung des Touristenfischereischein für 28 Tage. Mit diesem Schein bekommst Du ein Merkblatt  mit Darstellungen zum Fischereirecht sowie zur fischwaidgerechte Handhabung der Angeln und der gefangenen Fische.  Mit der Antragstellung zum Erwerb eines Touristenfischereischeins  unterschreibst Du im Sinne des Fischerei- und Tierschutzrechtes die Verpflichtung, Dir das notwendige Wissen zur Fischerei und  zum Tierschutz aus der Broschüre anzueignen und kannst wie jeder vollwertiger Angler angeln. Einschränkungen wie das Friedfischangeln gibt es hier nicht. 
Es bedarf also in diesem Fall keiner Prüfung um für das "volle" Programm und ohne Einschränkungen losangeln zu dürfen. Um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen "angeln in der 1. Klasse".
Was nun? Sodom und Gommora in M-V seit dem Jahr 2005???
Um aber mit dem Fischereischein auch in anderen Bundesländern anglen zu können, gibt es auch in M-V nach wie vor den Jahresschein "mit Prüfung" und damit die notwendige Annerkennung in den anderen Ländern. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Och, ernie, warum so angepisst?

Und dass, wo ich dich ausdrücklich lobe #c

Ich bleibe dabei: Wir brauchen nichts nötiger als Leute wie Dich.
Ihr seid die Rettung unseres Gemeinwesens.

Wenn alle so wären wie Du, dann müsste man sich um die vielen kleinen Probleme des Alltags nicht so sehr den Kopf machen. Dann wären wir das Volk der Denker und Lenker, dann bräuchten wir hier auch keine Mods oder Admins, weil ja alle intelligent genug wären für sachlichen Umgang miteinander.

Und was meinst Du mit "vom Ergebnis her nicht gefallen"???
Oder dass Du uns "lästig" wärest???

Hat diese Diskussion hier zu einem Ergebnis geführt, dass ich jetzt dahingehend beurteilen müsste, ob es mir gefällt oder nicht? Vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu blind, das zu sehen oder mir fehlt es halt an der dazu notwendigen Weisheit.#c
Wieso sollte jemand wie DU jemandem Geringen wie mir "lästig" sein? Lästig ist die dicke Fliege, die heute durch mein Büro schwirrt und bisher jedem noch so gezielt eingesetzten Wurfgeschoss auszuweichen verstanden hat, aber doch nicht jemand wie Du, ohne dessen wissenschaftlich fundierte Beiträge das AB vermutlich hoffnungslos verloren wäre. #d

Wie schon gesagt: Alle, die einen Vordenker brauchen, können ihn in Dir finden. Du hast halt alles vorgedacht und hast das für Dich und viele andere erzielte Ergebnis Deines Denkprozesses in mühevoller detaillierter Kleinarbeit aber sowas von auf den Punkt gebracht, dass eigentlich alle hier jetzt Deine Jünger sein müssten, um Dir zu folgen und dieses Dein Denkergebnis in der weiten Welt zu verkünden.

Deshalb ja auch meine Sorge, dass diese Bühne hier für Dich viel zu klein ist, weil Du da ja nur wenige hundert erreichst, obwohl Hunderttausende betroffen sind, vor allem diejenigen darunter, die das Angeln in Deutschland gerne einfach mal -z.B. unter fachkundiger Anleitung eines staatlich geprüften Diplomanglers- ausprobieren würden und in ihrer Unwissenheit und Naivität unverbesserlicher Weise nicht einsehen, dass es zur hohen Kunst der Fischwaid eben deutlich mehr bedarf als nur einer bestimmten technischen Ausrüstung.
Schade, dass ich keine Beziehungen zu den TV-Sendern habe, aber jemandem wie Dir müsste man wirklich endlich mal die Chance geben, seine Weisheiten bei Herrn Jauch, Frau Will oder Herrn Kerner einer ganz breiten Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren!!!


----------



## angler1996 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

das Beste wären  verpflichtende Wiederholungskurse mit Prüfung so aller 2 bis 3 Jahre und Vorlage von Fotos mit den gefangenen und realisten Fischen im genannten Zeitraum.
Grundpreis nicht unter 500 Eur plus Kursgebühr.
Da könnte man echt stolz auf den "Lappen" sein.
Endlich würde die Zahl der Angler sinken, alles meins
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn alle so wären wie Du, dann müsste man sich um die vielen kleinen  Probleme des Alltags nicht so sehr den Kopf machen. Dann wären wir das  Volk der Denker und Lenker, dann bräuchten wir hier auch keine Mods oder  Admins, weil ja alle intelligent genug wären für sachlichen Umgang  miteinander.



Naja, das mit dem Denken hat aber auch so seine Tücken, denn......





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Jo - das es leider qualitativ bei Prüfung & Vorbereitung recht große Unterschiede gibt begründet sich einfach darin, dass jedes Bundesland in Sachen Fischerei sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.
> 
> Da *könnten* sich die Bundesländer mal freiwillig angleichen - tun sie aber nicht!





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das zeigt ja deutlich, dass *AUCH DORT* für´s "volle Programm" - also alle Fischarten, andere Bundesländer und die "sensiblen Gewässer" weiterhin davon ausgegaqngen wird, dass es einer Prüfung bedarf, um ohne Einschränkung angeln zu dürfen!
> 
> Ernie




....ich stelle mir eine bundeseinheitliche Prüfung sehr interessant vor. Insbesondere beim Thema Gesetzeskunde, Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten.

Immerhin müsste der Proband dann die Gesetze, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße *aller* Bundesländer kennen. Denn die müssten ja bei der Prüfung anhand wahlloser Beispiele abgefragt werden.

Find ich Klasse. :m

Noch interessanter ist, dass der z.B Hessische, geprüfte Angler heute einen Tag nach Erhalt des Fischereischeins nach Brandenburg in Urlaub fahren und dort angeln darf.
Und das, obwohl er von den dortigen Bestimmungen nicht die geringste Ahnung hat. Ja, er bekommt noch nichtmal eine Broschüre, auf dem die wichtigsten Regelungen vermerkt sind. #d

Sowas muss doch endlich mal geregelt werden. Sodom und Gomorrha im Doitschen Anglerwesen. Unfassbar. 

Ach nein, sorry, ich vergaß. Der geprüfte Angler hat ja durch die Prüfung das Wissen mitbekommen, *dass* es überhaupt Regeln und Gesetze gibt.
Und selbstverständlich hat er dann durch die Prüfung einen Wissensvorsprung gegenüber dem ungeprüften, der von der Existenz der Regeln und Gesetze nix weiß oder dies nur in einer Broschüre mitgeteilt bekommt, die zu lesen er als ungeprüfter keinesfalls in der Lage sein kann. 

Ich glaube, wir werden in Zukunft nicht darum herum kommen, ein Studium als Voraussetzung für die Zulassung zu Vorbereitungskurs und Prüfung vorzuschreiben, damit die ganzen doofen nicht ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ralle 24, ich finde das sehr ignorant und defätistisch von Dir !!!


----------



## Lazarus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte ich einfach falsche Vorstellungen!?  Meine Prüfung werde ich mit 1-2 falschen Antworten bestehen. Was willst Du an Theorie nachschulen?


Du selbst hast dich als 'planlos' bezeichnet, deshalb die ironische Bemerkung mit der Nachschulung.



olaft64 schrieb:


> Wenn ich 30 Pflichtstunden absolviere (und faktisch waren es noch mehr) und dabei noch nicht *einmal* eine Angel in der Hand hatte, läuft was falsch.


 Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Mit der Prüfung hat das aber erstmal nichts zu tun, in der wird (auch in BW?) keine Praxis geprüft.

Das Problem war bei dir anscheinend der Kurs. 
Es ist doch so, dass 30 Stunden hint' und vorn nicht reichen.
Wenn man dann noch Ausbilder hat, die den Kurs nur 
a) des Gelden wegen oder
b) aus Pflichtgefühl dem Verein gegenüber abhalten,
dann ist es kein Wunder, dass du nichts über die Praxis gelernt hast.

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es Kurse, da sitzen 50 (!) Leute ihre Zeit ab. Schade drum. Ein Kursanbieter in der Umgebung lässt Fragen der Teilnehmer nur per Email zu. 
Oder ein privater Kursanbieter, der selbst erst seit 6 Jahren angelt. Reiche Erfahrung wird der Mann nicht weitergenen können.

Es gibt aber auch richtig gute Kurse mit höchstens 20 Teilnehmern, mit engagierten Ausbildern. Es lohnt sich schon, sich vorher zu informieren.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, vor dem Kurs den Kursleiter anzurufen und ihn mit Detailfragen zu löchern. Wimmelt der einen nach wenigen Minuten ab, sucht man sich eben einen anderen Anbieter. 



olaft64 schrieb:


> Wir hatten Leute dabei, die noch nie geangelt haben. Die mit ihrem Schein am Wasser wird mindestens interessant...


 Und ganz ohne Kurs? Was würden diese Leute ohne Kurs am Wasser machen?
Nach dem ersten Versuch würden wohl viele von denen nie wieder ans Wasser gehen.



olaft64 schrieb:


> Die Grundlagen an Regeln gibt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand vor- Müll mitnehmen, Enten leben lassen etc.- was darüberhinaus geht, war das Thüringer Blatt (hier mal als pdf eingestellt) mit bunten Bildern zu Fischen etc. ein wunderbares Beispiel, was zu wissen ist.


Das PDF ist klasse - für Leute, die in der Materie drin sind. Anfänger ohne Bezug zum Angeln können zumindest mit der enthaltenen Fischkunde eher nichts anfangen. Ist meine Meinung.
Es ist so, als würde man einem Schüler ein Mathebuch geben und erwarten, dass er nach dem Durchlesen bruchrechnen kann. Aber wer muss schon 1/2 und 1/4 addieren können... 



olaft64 schrieb:


> Man kann gern für die Prüfung sein, aber dann bedarf es einer grundlegenden Reform in Richtung einer "Ausbildung"/ Praxis.


Zustimmung. Also: biete deinem Ex-Kursleiter an, beim nächsten Kurs ehrenamtlich mitzuhelfen, damit die nächsten Kursteilnehmer mehr lernen.
Kein Fischereigesetz verbietet, den Lehrgangsteilnehmern Praxiswissen beizubringen.



olaft64 schrieb:


> So hat es mir sehr wenig mehr gebracht gegenüber dem, was ich aus einem mitgeführten Fischbestimmungsbuch u.ä. beim Angeln in Frankreich gelernt habe. Und da braucht es keine Prüfung.


Ja, aber: Wieviele Fischarten hast du in Frankreich bestimmt?
Und was machen die Leute aus deinem Kurs, die nicht in Frankreich geangelt haben und nicht so gut im Selbststudium sind?

Der normale Lehrgang ist eben die Grundschule, da muss zurecht jeder durch. Es wird immer einige geben, die dem Stoff voraus sind, die schon lesen können bevor sie eingeschult werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ralle 24, ich finde das sehr ignorant und defätistisch von Dir !!!




Gelle !


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Und ganz ohne Kurs? Was würden diese Leute ohne Kurs am Wasser machen?
> Nach dem ersten Versuch würden wohl viele von denen nie wieder ans Wasser gehen.



Das sehe ich auch so.

Deshalb gab es bis in die 80er in Deutschland kaum Angler. Drum gab es bis zum Mauerfall in den Neuen Bundesländern keine Angler. Und darum leben in Deutschland gut 99,5 % aller Angler weltweit.

Denn wo kein Kurs, keine Prüfung, da gehen die Leute nach dem ersten Versuch am Wasser wieder nach Hause.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Tja - ihr könnt Euch ruhig lustig machen - aber - die Entscheider sehen es zum Glück noch meistenorts so wie ich!



Deswegen muss ich auf Spott & plumpe Provokation nicht wirklich einsteigen, weil sich meistenorts das geltende Recht noch mit meinen Ansichten deckt!

...damit kann ich recht gut leben & angeln.

...und dabei habe ich noch garnicht "aktiv" gegen die bereits vorhandenen Lockerungen gedacht und geschrieben - aber - eine öffentlich-rechtliche Klage gegen den Friedfisch- oder Tourischein halte ich zumindest als gedankliches Konstrukt garnicht für so abwegig - das sollte aber lieber jemand anstupsen, der "selbst betroffen" ist - das bin ich nicht wirklich - aber vielleicht kommen andere mal auf die Idee, wie es sein kann, dass plötzlich Menschen ans Angeln kommen, die über keine nachweisbare vorherige Qualifikation verfügen.



...ich denke, wer da was gegen machen möchte, der wäre nicht ganz chancenlos...

Da der Friedfischschein allerdings offensichtlich zu mehr "Prüflingen" zu führen scheint, sehe ich ihn eigentlich als "Quasi-Angeln-auf-Probe" recht positiv.

Warten wir doch mal ab, wie sich das alles entwickelt!

Ich denke die Meinungen sind recht festgefahren - ich bin für die Pflicht - ihr seid dagegen - jeder hat wohl "Mitstreiter" und auch Argumente auf seiner Seite - also - warten wir doch mal ab, wie sich das alles so entwickelt!




Petri!

Ernie

PS:

Das ihr verbal so gegen mich schiesst, dass nehme ich mittlerweile als Kompliment - würdet ihr meine Beiträge nicht als "Bedrohung" Eures Standpunktes sehen, dann könntet ihr mich nämlich souverän links liegen lassen - aber das tut ihr nicht!......*danke dafür*!!!

Meiner Ansicht waren hier im Rahmen der Abstimmung aktuell noch ca. *71 % derer*, *die hier abgestimmt haben *- auch wenn´s ne größtenteils schweigende Mehrheit von Geprüften sein mag - ne Mehrheit isses, auch wenn Euch das nicht gefällt!....

Ich schweige halt´ nicht!...


----------



## Tomasz (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und dabei habe ich noch garnicht "aktiv" gegen die bereits vorhandenen Lockerungen gedacht und geschrieben - aber - eine öffentlich-rechtliche Klage gegen den Friedfisch- oder Tourischein halte ich zumindest als gedankliches Konstrukt garnicht für so abwegig - das sollte aber lieber jemand anstupsen, der "selbst betroffen" ist - ...



Wer sollte denn aus deiner Sicht und mit welchen Argumenten als "selbst Betroffener" gegen Regelungen wie den auf Landesebene in Brandenburg geltenden "Friedfischschein" oder den in Mecklenburg Vorpommern geltenden "Touristenschein ohne weitere Einschränkungen" klagen? Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass Angler mit "selbst betroffen" hier nicht gemeint sein können.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Herr Drossè war wohl der Prototyp der Funktionäre, die gerade dabei sind, die "Einheit" der deutschen Anglerschaft herbeizuführen ......
Jemand, der versucht, sein ureigenes Weltbild der Angelfischerei Millionen von Mitanglern überzustülpen, und dies sogar mit Anzeigen gegen Vereinsmitglieder durchsetzt, hat in meiner Angelwelt wirklich nichts verloren, ganz im Gegenteil, der gehört vom Angeln ausgeschlossen!
Jeder disqualifiziert sich selbst, so gut er kann.......
@Ernie Viel Spaß auf dem Weg dorthin !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wer sollte denn aus deiner Sicht und mit welchen Argumenten als "selbst Betroffener" gegen Regelungen wie den auf Landesebene in Brandenburg geltenden "Friedfischschein" oder den in Mecklenburg Vorpommern geltenden "Touristenschein ohne weitere Einschränkungen" klagen? Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass Angler mit "selbst betroffen" hier nicht gemeint sein können.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



...unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Gleichbehandlung könnte sich z.B. jemand mit guten Argumenten gegen den Tourischein wenden, der in seinem eigenen Bundesland im gleichen Umfang wie ein Touri nur angeln darf, wenn er ne Prüfung gemacht hat.

Nicht ganz abwegig.

Auf den Prüfstand kommt dann rechtlich "lokale Wirtschaftsförderung" (durch Touri-Lock-Schein) vs. "Prüfungspflicht" nebst Begründung. --> das kann spannend werden!

Vorgeschobenes Argument (von dem ich selber *nicht* viel halte, dass aber trotzdem anscheinend leider so gut wie immer ZIEHT) wäre der Tierschutzgedanke bei der ganzen Sache - allesamt sind vor den Schützern in den letzten knapp 30 Jahren immer wieder eingeknickt und würden es bei entsprechender Begründung eventuell auch in diesem Punkt tun!

Da wären unsere "Freunde" die org. Schützer dann klagebefugt und u.U. durchaus interessiert!

Der Friedfischschein erscheint mir persönlich schon deswegen bedenklich, weil diesem quasi der Gedanke immanent ist, dass "Friedfische" offenbar weniger (schützens-) wert sind, als Raubfische.

Dieser Gedanke ist mir fremd und eigentlich sogar ziemlich empörend, wenn man diese Ungleichbehandlung der Fische mal nüchtern durchdenkt!!!

Wodurch wird die begründet?

Oder meinst Du, dass Friedfische nur Fische "2.Klasse" sind?

Dazu werden sie durch den "Friedfischschein" nämlich degradiert! (frei nach dem Motto - "wen kümmert´s schon, *wer* mit denen *was* macht.")

Dagegen könnte sich jeder "Voll-"Angler des Bundeslandes dann wenden und wäre klagebefugt.

Ich denke nicht, dass Friedfische weniger "wertvoll" sind - und dagegen lassen sich herrlich Argumente finden, *wenn* man sie denn finden möchte!

Auch im TierschG *und sonstigen Gesetzen* konnte ich keine (qualitative) Unterscheidung zwischen Fried- und Raubfischen finden, die eine solche Ungleichbehandlung rechtfertigt!

...das war jetzt mal die Kurzversion - aber - auf kurz oder lang wird sich irgendjemand die Arbeit wohl mal machen, mit diesen und anderen Argumenten die Dinge zu hinterfragen!

Fragen?...gerne auch per PN, damit ich den Schützern hier nicht ihre Klagebegründungen an die Hand gebe, auf die sie irgendwann aber ohnehin noch kommen werden!....--> da liegt nämlich die wahre Gefahr der "Lockerungen", die aber irgendwie keiner sieht oder sehen will!!!(*das* wird nämlich gefährlich für die Angelei - und *nicht* mein Beharren auf der Prüfungspflicht!...aber dafür muss man leider etwas weiter denken und sich fragen, was alles passieren KÖNNTE. Wenn da mal jemand mit Erfolg gegen klagt, dann haben wir als Angler durch diese tollen Lockerungen nämlich *NICHTS* gewonnen - je nachdem, wie eine solche Klage ausgeht!!!).

Petri & LG,

Ernie


----------



## Koalabaer (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Herr Drossè war wohl der Prototyp der Funktionäre, die gerade dabei sind, die "Einheit" der deutschen Anglerschaft herbeizuführen ......
> Jemand, der versucht, sein ureigenes Weltbild der Angelfischerei Millionen von Mitanglern überzustülpen, und dies sogar mit Anzeigen gegen Vereinsmitglieder durchsetzt, hat in meiner Angelwelt wirklich nichts verloren, ganz im Gegenteil, der gehört vom Angeln ausgeschlossen!
> Jeder disqualifiziert sich selbst, so gut er kann.......
> @Ernie Viel Spaß auf dem Weg dorthin !!!



ich war na lesen des Beitrags von ernie(vor dem editieren...|bigeyes
diese Androhung ist einfach eine Schande für die deutsche Anglerschaft.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ich war na lesen des Beitrags von ernie(vor dem editieren...|bigeyes
> diese Androhung ist einfach eine Schande für die deutsche Anglerschaft.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Der Typ hat auch viel Bockmist gemacht - aber - er war NUR ein Einzelner, der vielen vieles kaputtgemacht hat!

Wenn ich lese, wie hier mit Andersdenkenden umgegangen wird, dann verstehe ich so langsam, woher so einer seine unglaubliche Motivation hatte - er hat viel Mist gemacht, aber als nur 1 Mann mehr (schlechtes!) erreicht, als Horden von selbsternannten "Freidenkern" hier drin jemals erreichen werden...!

...und - s.o. diese gefeierten "Lockerungen" in Sachen Fischereischeinpflicht bergen Gefahren für alle Angler, weil sie uns angreifbarer machen.

Ich will kein Drosse sein - im Gegenteil - aber - wer an der Prüfungspflicht rüttelt, der verkennt die Rsikien, die damit auch einhergehen *KÖNNEN*!!!

Das ist auch kein vorauseilender Gehorsam meinerseits - aber - die Zeit wird es vielleicht zeigen, welches Eigentor diese "Lockerungen" im Ergebnis noch werden können!

Die Prüfungspflicht macht uns als Angler in unserem Hobby unangreifbarer - aber - das will hier so gut wie niemand wahrhaben - ich fürchte jedoch, dass auch dies sich mit der Zeit zeigen wird!

...und in manchen Punkten hoffe ich wirklich Unrecht zu haben - aber - auch das wird sich zeigen - wait & see!

*Ich schreibe lediglich MEINE Meinung - die ist sicher nicht die Wahrheit oder der Weiheit letzter Schluss - aber - es sind meine Gedanken zu dem Thema, mit denen ich weiß Gott in vielen Punkten falschliegen kann und vermutlich auch falsch liege - aber - ich mache mir meine eigenen Gedanken - ob das jemand richtig / falsch / gut / schlecht - oder total doof findet, dass liegt bei Euch selber!

...aber - widerlegt mich doch bitte mit Argumenten statt mit Provokationen und Spott zu antworten - ich versuche ja auch, bei allem hier die "Nettiquette" zu wahren!*

Ernie


----------



## Tomasz (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Gleichbehandlung könnte sich z.B. jemand mit guten Argumenten gegen den Tourischein wenden, der in seinem eigenen Bundesland im gleichen Umfang wie ein Touri nur angeln darf, wenn er ne Prüfung gemacht hat.
> 
> ...
> Der Friedfischschein erscheint mir persönlich schon deswegen bedenklich, weil diesem quasi der Gedanke immanent ist, dass "Friedfische" offenbar weniger (schützens-) wert sind, als Raubfische.
> ...



Man muss weder in Brandenburg noch in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Touri sein um den Schein beantragen zu können. Die Regelungen gelten genauso für die Bürger der jeweiligen Bundesländer. Von daher sehe ich da keinen Grund, das es keine Gleichbehandlung gäbe! 
Ich wollte auch nur klarstellen, dass es ein Unding wäre, wenn Angler in den eigenen Reihen gegen diese freizügige Regelungen klagen würden, etwa nach dem Motto, "...weil ich die Prüfung machen musste, sollen andere das gefälligst auch tun". Das wäre schon ein dickes Ding, aber ich denke, da sind wir uns einig.

Die Ungleichbehandlung der Fische und deren Einteilung in Fried- und Raubfische könnte tatsächlich ein Problem werden. Daher finde ich die Regelung in M-V auch eleganter gelöst, da es dort diese Unterscheidung nicht gibt.
In Brandeburg gibt es diese und damit könnten tatsächlich Leute dagegen klagen, die eigentlich nicht wirklich "betroffen" sind. Die "Klassengesellschaft" habe ich übrigens von Dir übernommen. Ich kann Dir nicht die offiziellen Gründe für die Unterscheidung in Raub- und Friedfischangeln nennen. Da stehe ich auch ein wenig im Dunkeln. Vor der Wende gab es als eine Begründung für die Raubfischqualifikation die Verletzungsgefahr beim Werfen mit Drillingen. Heute könnte es der mögliche Einsatz von (toten) Wirbeltieren (Köderfischen) gehen, aber das sind reine Vermutungen von mir. Es geht also argumentativ nicht unbedingt um die Einteilung nach Raub- und Friedfischen sondern um die Art der Angeltechnik. Wer mit seiner als Friedfischrute zugelassener Angel, einen Raubfisch fängt, darf diesen außerhalb der Schonzeit und ab dem Mindestmaß natürlich behalten. Da sind die Regelungen klar und eindeutig. Eine "Ungleichbehandlung" hinsichtlich der Fische gibt es also vordergründig nur was die Fangtechnik angeht, nicht aber was die Fische selbst angeht. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zoddl (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Jemand, der versucht, sein ureigenes Weltbild der Angelfischerei Millionen von Mitanglern überzustülpen...


Ja, von der Sorte gibt es so einige.

Aber dieses wird ja nicht zum Selbstzweck gemacht, sondern wird immer zum "Wohle" eines *Wir* bzw *Uns* oder *Allen* bedacht.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Man muss weder in Brandenburg noch in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Touri sein um den Schein beantragen zu können. Die Regelungen gelten genauso für die Bürger der jeweiligen Bundesländer. Von daher sehe ich da keinen Grund, das es keine Gleichbehandlung gäbe!
> Ich wollte auch nur klarstellen, dass es ein Unding wäre, wenn Angler in den eigenen Reihen gegen diese freizügige Regelungen klagen würden, etwa nach dem Motto, "...weil ich die Prüfung machen musste, sollen andere das gefälligst auch tun". Das wäre schon ein dickes Ding, aber ich denke, da sind wir uns einig.
> 
> Die Ungleichbehandlung der Fische und deren Einteilung in Fried- und Raubfische könnte tatsächlich ein Problem werden. Daher finde ich die Regelung in M-V auch eleganter gelöst, da es dort diese Unterscheidung nicht gibt.
> ...



Der Grund könnte schon alleine bei den Kosten liegen- wieviel kostet es, dass ganze Jahr über mit Tourischeinen als Bewohner des Landes zu angeln und wieviel kostet der "normale" Jahresschein den geprüften Angler?

Ich weiß es nicht - aber - wenn das Angeln über´s Jahr mit Tourischein auch nur 1 cent mehr oder sogar weniger (unwahrscheinlich!) kostet, dann läßt sich alleine deswegen schon ne neue Klagebegründung formulieren - wenn auch nur für den, der mehr zu zahlen hat - vice versa - aber - unangreifbar ist anders!

Ernie


----------



## Tomasz (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Der Grund könnte schon alleine bei den Kosten liegen- wieviel kostet es, dass ganze Jahr über mit Tourischeinen als Bewohner des Landes zu angeln und wieviel kostet der "normale" Jahresschein den geprüften Angler?
> 
> Ich weiß es nicht - aber - wenn das Angeln über´s Jahr mit Tourischein auch nur 1 cent mehr kostet, dann läßt sich alleine deswegen schon ne neue Klagebegründung formulieren - wenn auch nur für den, der mehr zu zahlen hat - vice versa - aber - unangreifbar ist anders!
> 
> Ernie



Ich glaube wir drehen uns hier ein wenig im Kreis. Die Ungleichbehandlung und Einteilung nach Fischarten und nicht nach der Angeltechnik konnte ich noch verstehen, aber ich denke das ist in Brandeburg durch die oben von mir beschriebenen Regelungen gut gelöst worden. 
Das Argument mit der Ungleichbehandlung von Touristen und Einheimischen würde mir auch in den Kopf gehen, aber auch das ist in M-V elegant gelöst. 
Wir können jetzt natürlich beide immer weiter ins Detail gehen und ich könnte nachsehen wie die Kosten sich beim Jahresschein und wie beim "verlängerten" Tourischein aufteilen, aber ich denke damit entfernen wir uns mehr und mehr von der eigentliche Frage nach der Notwendigkeit einer Prüfung. 
Übrigens gibt es in Brandenburg die bislang nicht angezweifelte Rabatierung, dass wenn man die Fischereiabgabe für 5 Jahre im Voraus zahlt, dann etwas Nachlass bekommt, gegenüber der jährlichen Abgabe. Ich hoffe nur, dass solche Maßnahmen die Sache etwas unbürokratischer für den Bürger zu machen, nicht von einigen noch beanstandet werden. 
Übrigens wurde auch der "Friedfischschein" in Brandenburg vorrangig als Bürokratieabbau (im Rahmen des ersten Bürokratieabbaugesetzes) gefeiert. Ich habe Verständnis für viele Argumente, aber nicht wenn es darum geht Sachen bürokratischer zu gestalten als unbedingt notwendig.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ein Traum wäre auch sicherlich, dass Fischereirecht bundesweit einheitlich zu gestalten (...natürlich mit Prüfungspflicht *g*) - aber - das scheitert am Grundgesetz und solch´ eine Änderung halte ich für sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich in absehbarer Zeit!

Also - ist Fakt, dass jedes Land alles rund um´s Angeln für sich regelt.

Da gibt es dann die Probleme mit der Anerkennung untereinander - und den zaghaften Lockerungen, die Vorteile bieten, aber auch wirkliche Gefahren bedeuten können (s.o.).

Ich halte es auch für einen Fakt, dass es gewachsene und historisch & kulturell bedingte massive Unterschiede in den Sichtweisen im "Ost-West" - aber auch im "Nord-Süd" Verhältnis beim Angeln gibt, die selbst mit nur *einem* guten Verband (den wir leider nicht haben & leider wohl auch so schnell nicht haben werden!) so uneinheitlich sind, dass da eine bundesweite Einigung aller Länder am großen runden Tisch realistisch ebenfalls in absehbarer Zeit nicht zu erwarten ist!

Es nützt auch nichts, die Fakten zu verkennen und sich Träumereien hinzugeben - und nach meiner Ansicht wäre eine "bessere" Prüfung, die wirklich Wissen & sogar Praxis schafft die gangbarste Lösung - vielleicht in Verbindung mit der "angeln-auf-Probe"-Idee, von der ich viel halte...!?

Die "Teil"-Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht bringt nur neue Probleme & Gefahren und eine "Komplettabschaffung" kann man zwar befürworten, aber aufgrund der gegebenen Umstände wohl nicht realistisch erwarten, weil dafür die Ländereinstellungen in der Realität einfach zu uneinheitlich sind.

...vielleicht ist die Idee gut, aber wenn sie praktisch nicht realistisch machbar ist, dann sollte man sich nicht zu sehr darauf versteifen, sie durchzuboxen.

Naja - wir werden sehen - ein gescheiter Verband würde sicher helfen - aber auch da sehe ich nicht wirklich optimistisch in die Zukunft!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> ein *gescheiter* Verband würde sicher helfen -


Bis jetzt sind die ja nur gescheitert..
;-)))


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sind die ja nur gescheitert..
> ;-)))




Leider - aber - ...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Ich bin durchaus ein Freund guter Ideen - aber sie müssen realistisch auch machbar sein - das sehe ich in vielen dieser hier aufgeworfenen Fragen nicht, solange die Angler mehr gegeneinander kämpfen, schreiben & argumentieren, anstatt sich mal - *gerne auch im Clinch* (es lebe die rege Diskussion!) - auf ein "MITEINANDER" zu einigen!

Dazu müsste man aber auch mehr konstruktiv miteinander an einem Strang ziehen - Kompromisse suchen etc. - anstatt mit "schwarz und weiß - Denken" nur verbal aufeinander einzudreschen!

Wir sind alle Angler - und da gibt´s eben nicht nur "die eine" Denke!

--> Konsens suchen & gemeinsam kämpfen - NICHT untereinander!

Diese Debatte rund um die Prüfungspflicht ist *nur eins* von ganz vielen Themen - und doch sieht man schon daran alleine wunderbar, wie weit wir von einer "Einheit der Angler" noch entfernt sind.

So wie wir hier im Kleinen keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden können, so gelingt es den Verbänden auch dort "im Großen" nicht....!....

Ernie


----------



## Lazarus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich will kein Drosse sein - im Gegenteil - aber - wer an der Prüfungspflicht rüttelt, der verkennt die Rsikien, die damit auch einhergehen *KÖNNEN*!!!
> 
> Das ist auch kein vorauseilender Gehorsam meinerseits - aber - die Zeit wird es vielleicht zeigen, welches Eigentor diese "Lockerungen" im Ergebnis noch werden können!
> 
> Die Prüfungspflicht macht uns als Angler in unserem Hobby unangreifbarer - aber - das will hier so gut wie niemand wahrhaben - ich fürchte jedoch, dass auch dies sich mit der Zeit zeigen wird!



Dieser Gedanke ist für mich absolut nachvollziehbar.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist das Naturschutzgebiet, das derzeit an der Elbe ausgewiesen werden soll.

Da sitzt nun also der Anglerverband mit den anderen Naturschutzverbänden und der oberen Naturschutzbehörde am Tisch und versucht nicht etwa das Naturschutzgebiet zu verhindern, das würde ohnehin nicht funktionieren.
Statt dessen muss ein Kompromiss her, der den Anglern möglichst wenig Beschränkungen auferlegt.

Der Verband vertritt nun Leute, die selbst von sich sagen, dass Angeln eine primitive Beschäftigung ist, für die man nur das Vorwissen braucht, das auf einem Handzettel Platz hat, die auch noch betonen dass sie sowieso keinen Fisch essen sondern diese wieder zurückwerfen.
Überhaupt sind Fische ja nur eine Art empfindungsloses schwimmendes Gemüse.

Die andere Möglichkeit ist, dass die Angler sich als fachkundige Gruppe zeigen, deren Mitglieder einen Mindeststandard an gewässerökologischem Wissen haben.
Für die das Angeln Teil einer naturverbundenen Lebenseinstellung ist, die verantwortungsvoll mit den natürlichen Ressourcen umgehen und für den Schutz des Lebensraumes Wasser eintreten.

Ich vermute, dass die zweite Möglichkeiten den Anglern mehr Freiheiten bringen wird. Genauso wie ich glaube, dass es dem Nabu sehr gut zupasse kommt, wenn sich die Angler selbst in der ersten Kategorie einordnen.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Danke - endlich einer, der versteht, dass es mir nicht um die Einschränkung & Überreglementierung der Angler geht, sondern dass ich mir auch ernsthaft Sorgen um die Zukunft unseres Hobbies in der heutigen Zeit mache!

Limitierung und Reglementierung können vor Ort und an jedem Gewässer anders erfolgen - dafür braucht man die Prüfungspflicht in der Tat nicht unbedingt!

Die Prüfungspflicht macht uns unangreifbarer nach aussen - sie ist auch Selbstzweck und manchmal ist es so, wie es oft in Deutschland ist - man braucht ein Stück Papier und es läuft.

Die Kritik an der Sinnhaftigkeit der Prüfungsinhalte ist ein ganz eigenes Thema - da gibt´s sicherlich Reformbedarf en masse - aber die Prüfung dient eben nicht dazu "bessere Angler" zu machen, sondern eher dazu, unser Hobby auch nach aussen gegen unsere Gegner "wasserdicht" zu machen.

Die Gefahren zu verkennen, die auf die Angelei lauern, das hilft uns zumindest nicht langfristig weiter!

...und Gegner gibt es! (...ach ja - ich bin *KEINER* - auch wenn manche hier drin das offenbar meinen!)

Ernie


----------



## Tomasz (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Lazarus schrieb:


> ...Da sitzt nun also der Anglerverband mit den anderen Naturschutzverbänden und der oberen Naturschutzbehörde am Tisch und versucht nicht etwa das Naturschutzgebiet zu verhindern, das würde ohnehin nicht funktionieren.
> ...



Und weil die Angler eine Prüfung abgelegt haben, sind sie dann eigentlich sogar den "ungeprüften Laien" aus den Naturschutzverbänden fachlich und argumentativ überlegen?!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zoddl (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und weil die Angler eine Prüfung abgelegt haben, sind sie dann eigentlich sogar den "ungeprüften Laien" aus den Naturschutzverbänden fachlich und argumentativ überlegen?!


Die Diskussion mit den Naturschutzverbänden führt nicht der gemeine Angler, der am See sitzt bzw dort sitzen möchte. Die Diskussion wird ua. *über ihn* geführt.
Und hier macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich anhand von Lehrmaterial/Inhalten und einer über deren Inhalt abfragenden Prüfung in der Diskussion nachweisen kann, dass jeder gemeine Angler am See über dieses Mindestmass an Wissen verfügt.


----------



## Lazarus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und weil die Angler eine Prüfung abgelegt haben, sind sie dann eigentlich sogar den "ungeprüften Laien" aus den Naturschutzverbänden fachlich und argumentativ überlegen?!


Das habe ich weder geschrieben noch glaube ich das. Um Überlegenheit geht es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Herr Drossè war wohl der Prototyp der Funktionäre, die gerade dabei sind, die "Einheit" der deutschen Anglerschaft herbeizuführen ......
> Jemand, der versucht, sein ureigenes Weltbild der Angelfischerei Millionen von Mitanglern überzustülpen, und dies sogar mit Anzeigen gegen Vereinsmitglieder durchsetzt, hat in meiner Angelwelt wirklich nichts verloren, ganz im Gegenteil, der gehört vom Angeln ausgeschlossen!
> Jeder disqualifiziert sich selbst, so gut er kann.......
> @Ernie Viel Spaß auf dem Weg dorthin !!!
> ...



Ja, dieser Berufsstand hat uns schon sehr viel unnötigen Ärger bereitet. Aber Herrn Drosee muss man eines lassen. *Er *war in seinem Beruf erfolgreich. Da lagen die Motive wohl auf einer anderen Ebene.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und dabei habe ich noch garnicht "aktiv" gegen die bereits vorhandenen Lockerungen gedacht und geschrieben - aber - eine öffentlich-rechtliche Klage gegen den Friedfisch- oder Tourischein halte ich zumindest als gedankliches Konstrukt garnicht für so abwegig - das sollte aber lieber jemand anstupsen, der "selbst betroffen" ist - das bin ich nicht wirklich - aber vielleicht kommen andere mal auf die Idee, wie es sein kann, dass plötzlich Menschen ans Angeln kommen, die über keine nachweisbare vorherige Qualifikation verfügen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uiuiui, da ist aber einer getroffen. Jetzt schon Klagedrohungen gegen die Anglerschaft ?

Ach so, dass ich auf Deine Beiträge antworte, hat keine größere Bedeutung. Mit dem User Rheophilius habe ich auch lange kommuniziert. Es macht Spass, jemandem den Widersinn seiner Argumentation permanent vor Augen zu führen.

Nicht zu ernst nehmen....also Dich.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese, wie hier mit Andersdenkenden umgegangen wird, dann verstehe ich so langsam, woher so einer seine unglaubliche Motivation hatte
> 
> Ernie



Siehste, und schon bin ich wieder bei Dir.

Ich finde es ebenfalls unerträglich, wenn versucht wird andersdenkende per Gesetz zu missionieren. Und ich finde Leute, die sowas feiern, ebenfalls unerträglich. 



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wir sind alle Angler - und da gibt´s eben nicht nur "die eine" Denke!



Richtig. Und trotzdem wird immer "eine Denke" per Gesetz allen andersdenkenden aufgezwungen. Und das bei einer so simplen Angelegenheit wie der Angelfischerei.

Merkste nicht, wie Du Deine eigenen Argumente und Ansichten permanent ad absurdum führst ?

Also, ich warte immer noch auf ein einziges, hartes Argument für die Sportfischrprüfung. Wohl vergebens....


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Die Diskussion mit den Naturschutzverbänden führt nicht der gemeine Angler, der am See sitzt bzw dort sitzen möchte. Die Diskussion wird ua. *über ihn* geführt.
> Und hier macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich anhand von Lehrmaterial/Inhalten und einer über deren Inhalt abfragenden Prüfung in der Diskussion nachweisen kann, dass jeder gemeine Angler am See über dieses Mindestmass an Wissen verfügt.




Zoddl,

hast Du schonmal mit Naturschützern an einem Tisch gesessen und über Angler und Angeln diskutiert ?

Ich ja. 

Glaub mir, die sind nicht mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert und wissen die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser "Prüfung" sehr realistisch einzuschätzen.
Schon alleine deshalb, weil sie Dir immer wieder eklatante Misstände unter die Nase reiben, die von geprüften Anglern verursacht werden. 

Ein immer wiederkehrendes Argument ist:

"Ihr sagt selber, dass zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei eine Ausbildung notwendig ist. Ihr seht also ein, dass die Angelfischerei eine große Belastung für die Natur ist. Warum gibt es dann keine fachlich fundierte Ausbildung, ähnlich der Jägerprüfung, und warum gibt es so viele Mißstände ? "


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein immer wiederkehrendes Argument ist:
> 
> "Ihr sagt selber, dass zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei eine Ausbildung notwendig ist. Ihr seht also ein, dass die Angelfischerei eine große Belastung für die Natur ist. Warum gibt es dann keine fachlich fundierte Ausbildung, ähnlich der Jägerprüfung, und warum gibt es so viele Mißstände ? "



|kopfkrat

Meine Antwort wäre immer gleich:
"Weil Ausbildung und Prüfung nicht den gesunden Menschenverstand und die Achtung vor der Natur ersetzten - also keine besseren Menschen machen.
Vernünftig ausgeführt ist angeln keine größere Belastung für die Natur als alle Tätigkeiten in der Natur auch!"

Man kann die Menschen nicht ändern. es gibt solche und soclhe. Falsch wäre es wegen edieser unwiderlegbaren Tatsache, alle Menschen als schlecht hinzustellen und aus der Natur ausperren zu wollen.

|wavey:


----------



## Tomasz (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Die Diskussion mit den Naturschutzverbänden führt nicht der gemeine Angler, der am See sitzt bzw dort sitzen möchte. Die Diskussion wird ua. *über ihn* geführt.
> Und hier macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich anhand von Lehrmaterial/Inhalten und einer über deren Inhalt abfragenden Prüfung in der Diskussion nachweisen kann, dass jeder gemeine Angler am See über dieses Mindestmass an Wissen verfügt.





Lazarus schrieb:


> Das habe ich weder geschrieben noch glaube ich das. Um Überlegenheit geht es überhaupt nicht.



O.K. dann verstehe ich das jetzt vielleicht etwas besser. 
Aber das würde bedeuten, das der LAVB mit zahlreichen ungeprüftem Anglern aus DDR-Altlasten und den ungeprüten "Friedfischanglern" da ins Hintertreffen geraten würde. Das sehe ich aber nicht so. Im Gegenteil, so wenig und schlecht mein LAV auch der Basis gegenüber auftritt, so aktiv ist er doch gegenüber den Entscheidungsträgern in der Politik. Hier tritt er ganz klar für uns Angller und einen unbürokratischen Zugang zum Angeln ein. Es ist daher aus meiner Sicht Aufgabe der Verbände diese Lobbyarbeit zu leisten und sich nicht darauf auszuruhen, dass man schließlich geprüfte Angler vertreten würde. Das würde in der Gegenargumentation zu der katastrophalen Einschätzung führen, dass ich als "ungeprüfte" DDR-Altregelung oder mein ungeprüfter "friedfischangelnder" Nachbar eine Gefahr für die Natur darstellen. Das sieht mein LAVB zum Glück nicht so und ist sich da auch mit der Landespolitik einig. Hier muss ganz klar das Augenmerk liegen. Wenn ich erstmal selbst im Angler eine mögliche "Gefahr" sehe, ist es auch schon egal ob diese "Gefahr" geprüft oder ungeprüft ans Wasser geht und schütz auch nicht davor gegen geltende Gesetze zu verstoßen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Meine Antwort wäre immer gleich:
> "Weil Ausbildung und Prüfung nicht den gesunden Menschenverstand und die Achtung vor der Natur ersetzten - also keine besseren Menschen machen.
> ...



Und warum habt Ihr dann eine Prüfung eingeführt, wenn die so unnütz ist ?

Nee, Professor. Aus der Nummer kommt man in solchen Diskussionen nicht raus.


----------



## Wollebre (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

_Und warum habt Ihr dann eine Prüfung eingeführt...._

nach meiner Meinung nur weil damit gut Kohle zu machen ist #h

Wolle


----------



## angler1996 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ne, weil man den dazu gekommenen Ossis irgendwie ermöglichen mußte auch im "prüfungsbelasteten" Westen zu angeln. Ich denke mal, dass da der Konkurrenzgedanke von VDSF und DAV  seehr ausgeprägt war.
Geld möge da auch eine rolle gespielt haben

Euer Mist:mda im Westen
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und warum habt Ihr dann eine Prüfung eingeführt, wenn die so unnütz ist ?
> 
> .




Haben ja nicht "wir", sondern realitätsferne Leute die Angler für gefährlich halten und - noch viel wichtiger - Leute vom Wasser fernhalten wollen.


Die zukünftigen Angler sind die, die darunter leiden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haben ja nicht "wir", sondern realitätsferne Leute die Angler für gefährlich halten und - noch viel wichtiger - Leute vom Wasser fernhalten wollen.



Na, dann frag mal Ernie. Der glaubt nämlich, eine Mehrheit wäre für die Prüfung.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, dann frag mal Ernie. Der glaubt nämlich, eine Mehrheit wäre für die Prüfung.



Ja richtig - das glaubt *&* hofft der Ernie auch!

#h


...*AUCH* basierend auf dem Ergebnis *hier drin bisher* ist der Ernie nicht ganz hoffnungslos - auch wenn dieses Ergebnis natürlich keine allzu große Aussagekraft hat, die man ohne weiteres verallgemeinern könnte!    


...und das eine "Mehrheit" dagegen ist, dafür gibt es bisher noch nicht einmal indiziell Anhaltspunkte - auch wenn die Minderheit noch so laut schreien mag, die sich *HIER* dagegen ausgesprochen hat!

Ernie


----------



## smithie (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also, ich warte immer noch auf ein einziges, hartes Argument für die Sportfischrprüfung. Wohl vergebens....


Wozu auch? Es gibt sie ja schon.
Eine Abschaffung der Pflicht wegen "fehlender Gründe dafür" wird es sicherlich nicht geben.

Hier wird seitenweise geschwafelt über jetzt vorliegende Fakten (=Prüfung).

Anstatt dessen wäre es doch viel besser Strategien zu überlegen, wie man etwas gegen die Prüfungspflicht macht - vorausgesetzt, das ist gewollt.

Und mit gewollt meine ich
a) die Abschaffung der Prüfung generell und
b) gewollt, Wege für eine Abschaffung zu finden - vielleicht diskutiert(famiert) man sich hier lieber gegenseitig... kann ja auch sein


----------



## Zoddl (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zoddl,
> 
> hast Du schonmal mit Naturschützern an einem Tisch gesessen und über Angler und Angeln diskutiert ?
> 
> Ich ja.


Nein. Der Grossteil der Diskussionen fanden bisher am Gewässer statt, einige Male fanden Diskussion in Räumlichkeiten statt. Wir hatten aus Mangel eines einzelnen grossen Tisches aber kleinere Tische zusammengestellt. Daher ein klares nein! 
Über *das* Angeln ging es weniger, eher um *den* Angler und seinen Einfluss auf das zu schützende Objekt.
"Private Geplänkel" im Bekanntenkreis hattest du nicht gemeint, oder?




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, die sind nicht mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert und wissen die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser "Prüfung" sehr realistisch einzuschätzen.
> Schon alleine deshalb, weil sie Dir immer wieder eklatante Misstände unter die Nase reiben, die von geprüften Anglern verursacht werden.
> 
> Ein immer wiederkehrendes Argument ist:
> ...


Und?#c
Darf man sich nicht gleich erschrecken, wenn einem Argumente entgegengebracht werden! Diskutiert man einfach weiter. 

Und nebenbei gefragt:
Hast du dir die *Lehrmaterialien* (ich weiss, dass die nicht einheitlich sind) zur Prüfung mal angeschaut? Findest du nicht fachlich fundiert? Fehlerhaft? Lückenhaft? Dann müssen die wohl ergänzt werden!


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> Wozu auch? Es gibt sie ja schon.
> Eine Abschaffung der Pflicht wegen "fehlender Gründe dafür" wird es sicherlich nicht geben.
> 
> Hier wird seitenweise geschwafelt über jetzt vorliegende Fakten (=Prüfung).
> ...



Ja - es wird versucht, hier zu suggerieren, z.B. ich als Befürworter der Prüfungspflicht müßte großartig was tun, oder toll argumentieren, damit die Pflicht zur Prüfung bleibt.

Hey - sie bleibt auch so!

Ich sehe es auch eher so, dass "wir" ( = die Prüfungsbefürworter, in diesem Kontext) uns gemütlich zurücklehnen können, denn wenn wir NICHTS weiter tun, dann bleibt die Prüfung erstmal meistenorts erhalten. (allerdings sollten wir schon was tun & auch die Prüfungsinhalte verbessern, damit die Akzeptanz der Prüfung auch noch weiter steigt & damit wichtige Dinge vermittelt werden!!!).


Wer gegen die Prüfung ist, der muss eigentlich wirklich was tun - bzw. die Argumente bringen, die Änderungen gebieten & diese Änderungen auch erstmal herbeiführen.

Das wird nicht passieren, solange "ihr" (= die Prüfungsgegner, in diesem Kontext) uns hier nur seitenweise vorwerft, keine "harten" Argumente zu haben - die brauchen wir auch erstmal nicht, weil unsere Ansicht schon zumeist im Gesetz steht!



"Wir" sind zwar alle Angler - aber schon in diesem einen Punkt sind "wir" untereinander so zerstritten, dass sich kein gemeinsamer Nenner finden lässt.

...und das ist bei vielen anderen Themen nicht anders, die eigentlich auch "uns" alle als Angler betreffen...!(...denkt z.B. nur an "C&R" - da wurde sich ähnlich dolle gefetzt - und wird es noch).

...schon merkwürdig!?!

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ernie, ich hoffe nur, Du fängst nicht an zu weinen, wenn im Zuge der EU-Harmonisierungen die Prüfungspflicht in D auch abgeschafft wird.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ernie, ich hoffe nur, Du fängst nicht an zu weinen, wenn im Zuge der EU-Harmonisierungen die Prüfungspflicht in D auch abgeschafft wird.



Mitnichten - und würdest Du die Rechtsprechung des BVErfG kennen, dann wüsstest Du, woraus ich meine Gelassenheit (zumindest diesbezüglich) schöpfe.

...und da es sich um Landesrecht und nicht einmal um Bundesrecht handelt, was sich dafür ändern müßte (16 x) gibt´s da noch eine zusätzliche Hürde mehr - bis zu dieser Harmonisierung wird sich auch an und in "Europa", wie wir es heute kennen, noch so einiges ändern!

#h

Ernie

PS:

Meines Wissens nach gibt es bisher nur ersthafte Harmonisierungsbestrebungen im Bereich der kommerziellen Fischerei.

Für die Hobby- & private Angelfischerei ist mir europapolitisch bisher noch nichts untergekommen, dass mir hinsichtlich der Prüfungspflicht Sorgen macht.

Für anderslautende Fundstellen / Informationen bin ich aber stets dankbar!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nein. Der Grossteil der Diskussionen fanden bisher am Gewässer statt, einige Male fanden Diskussion in Räumlichkeiten statt. Wir hatten aus Mangel eines einzelnen grossen Tisches aber kleinere Tische zusammengestellt. Daher ein klares nein!
> Über *das* Angeln ging es weniger, eher um *den* Angler und seinen Einfluss auf das zu schützende Objekt.
> "Private Geplänkel" im Bekanntenkreis hattest du nicht gemeint, oder?
> 
> ...



Natürlich kenne ich diverse "Lehrmaterialien". Zu 90% vollkommen sinnbefreit, weil mit Angeln hat das nix zu tun. Die Gerätekunde hätte schon vor 30 Jahren nur ein müdes Lächeln erzeugt. Was wesentlich ist und wirklich gewusst werden muss, passt auf 2 DIN-A 4 Seiten. 

Ich kenne natürlich *nicht* die Bedingungen jedes einzelnen Kurses. Mag durchaus sein, dass es da auch wirklich gute gibt und fundiertes Wissen vermittelt wird.
*Aber das wird nicht abgeprüft.*|wavey:

Ergo bleibt de Prüfung sinnlos.

Gute Vorbereitungskurse auf freiwilliger Basis sind doch prima und stehen überhaupt nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Purist (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich kenne natürlich *nicht* die Bedingungen jedes einzelnen Kurses. Mag durchaus sein, dass es da auch wirklich gute gibt und fundiertes Wissen vermittelt wird.
> *Aber das wird nicht abgeprüft.*|wavey:
> 
> Ergo bleibt de Prüfung sinnlos.



Du hättest gerne fundiertes Wissen, das "abgeprüft" wird? Wieviele, ordentlich eng gedruckte, Din A4 Textseiten müsste man, deiner Meinung nach, in einer Prüfung abfragen, um fundiertes Wissen zu überprüfen? Wolltest du das, was heute gelehrt wird, im Detail abhandeln, würden mindestens 4 Bände dabei herauskommen. Würdest du ein Selbststudium oder den Blockunterricht bevorzugen, der, wie es klingt, ja deutlich mehr Stunden umfassen müsste, wie es heute der Fall ist?


----------



## Lazarus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Gerätekunde hätte schon vor 30 Jahren nur ein müdes Lächeln erzeugt. Was wesentlich ist und wirklich gewusst werden muss, passt auf 2 DIN-A 4 Seiten.


Mit Verlaub, das ist Unsinn. 
Wenn du dir die Vorbereitungskurse so vorstellst, solltest du wohl dringend selbst mal einen besuchen, damit du überhaupt weißt, gegen was du hier anschreibst.

Aus Interesse: Stell' deine "Gerätekunde auf 2 Seiten" doch mal hier rein!


----------



## Carp-MV (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Mit Verlaub, das ist Unsinn.
> Wenn du dir die Vorbereitungskurse so vorstellst, solltest du wohl  dringend selbst mal einen besuchen, damit du überhaupt weißt, gegen was  du hier anschreibst.
> 
> Aus Interesse: Stell' deine "Gerätekunde auf 2 Seiten" doch mal hier rein!


Naja ich geb Ralle recht, wenn ich mir so ein Gerätekundeheft mal anschau was gerade mal 14 Seiten hat und beim lesen schon feststellen muss das fast alle Abteile sehr stark abgekürzt und so einige ganz weggelassen werden könnten da sie was das Angeln betrifft unwichtig sind, dann liegt Ralle mit seinen 2 DIN-A4 Seiten gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Ich denke Ralle würde das wohl hinbekommen.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Naja ich geb Ralle recht, wenn ich mir so ein Gerätekundeheft mal anschau was gerade mal 14 Seiten hat und beim lesen schon feststellen muss das fast alle Abteile sehr stark abgekürzt und so einige ganz weggelassen werden könnten da sie was das Angeln betrifft unwichtig sind, dann liegt Ralle mit seinen 2 DIN-A4 Seiten gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Ich denke Ralle würde das wohl hinbekommen.



Da gibt es allerdings von Land zu Land auch teilweise qualitative Unterschiede - wie auch (leider) von Kurs zu Kurs!(da, wo Kurse Pflicht sind - auch dort, wo freiwillige Kurse existieren!).

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Da gibt es allerdings von Land zu Land auch teilweise qualitative  Unterschiede - wie auch (leider) von Kurs zu Kurs!(da, wo Kurse Pflicht  sind - auch dort, wo freiwillige Kurse existieren!).



Darum geht es aber nicht @ernie.... ;-)
Es geht darum das es möglich wäre alle wirklich wichtige Punkte aus dem Bereich Gerätekunde auf 2 DIN-A4 unterzubringen. Das wäre wohl durchaus machbar das ist meine Meinung. Das kommt aber auch wieder darauf an was jeder so als äußerst wichtig empfindet und spätestens da scheiden sich die Geister wieder. ^^


----------



## Lazarus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Naja ich geb Ralle recht, wenn ich mir so ein Gerätekundeheft mal anschau was gerade mal 14 Seiten hat und beim lesen schon feststellen muss das fast alle Abteile sehr stark abgekürzt und so einige ganz weggelassen werden könnten da sie was das Angeln betrifft unwichtig sind, dann liegt Ralle mit seinen 2 DIN-A4 Seiten gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Ich denke Ralle würde das wohl hinbekommen.


Das kommt wohl von der Billigmentalität, nach der Angeln primitiv ist und die Ausbildung deshalb nichts kosten darf.
Selbst das Heintges Buch zur Gerätekunde (das ich selbst nicht sehr gut finde), hat 88 Seiten. A4 mit Fotos.
Der Rückstand liegt eher bei 5-10 Jahre als bei "vor 30 Jahren schon veraltet".

Außerdem: Wenn euer Gerätekundeheft so stark verkürzt und unvollständig ist, dann ist es doch Blödsinn es noch viel kürzer zu machen und damit noch viel mehr wegzulassen. |kopfkrat

Vielleicht solltest auch du mal Kurs und Prüfung selbst machen, damit du weißt von was du redest.


----------



## Carp-MV (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Das kommt wohl von der Billigmentalität, nach der Angeln primitiv ist und die Ausbildung deshalb nichts kosten darf.


Das ist nicht unsers, das findet man im Netz...



> Selbst das Heintges Buch zur Gerätekunde (das ich selbst nicht sehr gut finde), hat 88 Seiten. A4 mit Fotos.


Vielleicht ganz interessant als Klolektüre wenn man viel langeweile hat aber wirklich nötig muss das trotzdem noch lange nicht sein. Ich finde schon auf den paar Seiten vom Heft aus dem Netz viel unnützes Zeug, wie soll das erst bei diesen Heintges Buch enden? ^^


> Vielleicht solltest auch du mal Kurs und Prüfung selbst machen, damit du weißt von was du redest.


Hab ich nicht nötig so ein Theater. Ich fühle mich auch so in der Lage zu Fischen ohne mich selbst schwer zu verletzen oder meinen Fang als Wischmop auf dem Rasen zu benutzen. Ich bin also auch ohne Prüfung keine Gefahr für die Umwelt, genauso wie viele andere Angler hier auch. ;-)


----------



## snofla (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

hab auch mit Ja gestimmt..............


nur muss auch klar gesagt werden das sich gerade im praktischen (wer angelt heute noch so?????) stark was ändern muss. Für einen "Ausbilder" muss es doch auch blöd sein, den Jungs was zu versuchen zu verkaufen was er selbst nie kaufen würde.

Jetzt zu den 60 aus 341 (Ziehung der Prüfungsfragen ), auch das wird stumpf auswendig gelernt, also bleibts bis (mit etwas Glück) zur Prüfung im Kopf danach ist es weg.(Sinnlos???)

Bei allen Fragen die sich pro oder contra zum Fischerreischein stellen bleibt eins festzuhalten, es kann nur zusammen gehen.....

in diesem Sinne #h


----------



## Purist (13. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Es geht darum das es möglich wäre alle wirklich wichtige Punkte aus dem Bereich Gerätekunde auf 2 DIN-A4 unterzubringen. Das wäre wohl durchaus machbar das ist meine Meinung. Das kommt aber auch wieder darauf an was jeder so als äußerst wichtig empfindet und spätestens da scheiden sich die Geister wieder. ^^



Glaube mir, du bekommst das, was momentan an so Gerätekunde abgefragt wird, auf eine einzelne Din A4 Seite. Daher denke ich ja auch, die heutigen Prüfungen sind Vieles, nur nicht schwer, "viel zu pauken" oder "absoluter unnützer Schwachsinn" (was den Inhalt betrifft). Gerade der Inhalt ist durchdachter und, inzwischen (ich weiss nicht wie es früher war), komplexer, aber auch logischer, wie es viele hier im Forum, die Gegner der Prüfung, wahrhaben wollen.

Indirekt gehen sogar viele Antworten der Fragen z.B. durchaus sogar darauf hinaus, wie jemand "erzogen" wurde, was den Umgang mit Tieren oder der Natur betrifft. Bei Berserkern ist dann eben pauken angesagt, während der andere gar nichts lernen muss, die Fragen schon beim ersten durchlesen sofort richtig beantworten kann.


----------



## Zoddl (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte keine private Geplänkel. Ich meinte schon ernsthafte Diskussionen um Schutzwürdigkeit und -maßnahmen in Naturschutzgebieten. Mit dem "Argument", die Angler seien ja geprüft, kann man keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Daher ist auch die Diskussion mit und um Naturschutz kein Argument für eine Prüfung. Das interessiert niemanden, wird höchstens spöttisch abgetan. Und das zu Recht.


Damit überschätzt du aber auch die Kompetenz des Naturschützers, der nicht in jedem Fall die Auswirkungen seiner angestrebten Massnahmen vor Ort im Blickwinkel hat. Denn auch der Naturschützer (auch als Diplom-Biologe) ist lediglich *Interesse*ngruppe, nicht Fachkraft oder Kompetenzperson in höchster Instanz. Und mit eben dieser Spezies habe ich es vor Ort u.a. zu tun. 
Und er kann über die Prüfung lachen so viel er will... beim Satz "das können Sie als Nicht-Angler nicht wissen" läuft er Ansage immer noch knallrot an. Und das zu Recht!
Davon ab, dass Diskussionen zur Kompromissfindung um Naturschutz-Massnahmen im eigenen Interessengebiet eher in seltenen Fällen auf rein fachlicher Basis geführt werden, sondern eher ein Ausloten des Gegenüber zur Findung einer Ausgangsbasis für Forderungen, wirst du ja selbst sehr gut wissen. Und das man hier und dort auch auch mal flunkert sowieso.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich kenne ich diverse "Lehrmaterialien". Zu 90% vollkommen sinnbefreit, weil mit Angeln hat das nix zu tun. Die Gerätekunde hätte schon vor 30 Jahren nur ein müdes Lächeln erzeugt. Was wesentlich ist und wirklich gewusst werden muss, passt auf 2 DIN-A 4 Seiten.


Was sinnbefreit ist, hängt davon ab, was man von der Prüfung erwartet oder wie man das Vermittelte wertet und in der Lage ist zu verstehen. Ein Überblick ist es, Grundkenntnisse... nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dass man Angelerfahrung aus xx Jahren inklusive aktueller Trends der Specimen-Bereiche von einer Prüfung erwartet, erzeugt bei mir lediglich ein müdes Lächeln. 

Natürlich hilft mir ein Überblick über die wichtigsten geschützten und nicht-geschützten Pflanzen, mit denen ich im Uferbereich eines Gewässers als Angler rechnen muss, nicht bei der korrekten Rutenauswahl. Vielleicht bei der Platzwahl?
Es ist natürlich auch völlig abwegig die Lebensweise eines Fisches zu kennen, denn auch die Prüfung wird mir bei der winterlichen Schleienjagd am Tümpel kaum weiterhelfen.
Und mit Gerät von vor 30 Jahren heute angeln gehen... Ralle, klar fängt man so heute keinen Fisch!?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich kenne natürlich *nicht* die Bedingungen jedes einzelnen Kurses. Mag durchaus sein, dass es da auch wirklich gute gibt und fundiertes Wissen vermittelt wird.
> *Aber das wird nicht abgeprüft.*|wavey:


Ich kenne ebenfalls nicht alle Inhalte aller Kurse, schon gar nicht deren Qualität. Dass sich Kurse sich in vor allem in Qualität und (manchmal) Umfang des Inhalts unterscheiden, ist auch in anderen Bereichen üblich. Qualität ohnehinn vom Vortragenden abhängig. Das Ergebnis eines Kurses ist aber trotzdem immer dasselbe.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ergo bleibt de Prüfung sinnlos.


Hier stimme ich dir genau dann zu, wenn lediglich die Handhabung/Fertigkeiten mit der Angelrute geprüft wurden. Z.B. beim Casting! Oder beim Angeln im Forellenpuff, was ganz böse pauschal simplfiziert mit Zielwurfscheibenwerfen vergleichbar ist.
Aber:
Das Angeln selbst umfasst nicht nur den Gebrauch/Verwendung von Kohlefaserknüppeln nebst Kleinteilen und den "Gebrauch" der (begrenzt nachwachsenden) Ressource(!) Fisch. Sondern du nimmst auch immer einen deutlich spürbaren Einfluss auf dein Umfeld (Natur). Ein Umfeld, in dem der Nicht-Angler mit Basis - Allgemeinwissen nicht oder kaum agiert. 
Letzteres hat vor 25 Jahren niemanden die Bohne gejuckt, heute ist es sogar dem Landratsamt eine Meldung wert (ua auch an Angler gerichtet - aber nicht nur).
Benutz mal heutzutage deutlich sichtbar eine Astgabel, anstatt die moderne Form "Bank-Stick". Ist doch schon ansatzweise krank!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gute Vorbereitungskurse auf freiwilliger Basis sind doch prima und stehen überhaupt nicht zur Debatte.


Du hast dich vermutlich verschrieben? Vorbereitungskurse bereiten auf eine Prüfung vor, die du jedoch ablehnst!? Fischer-/Anglerschulen meintest du vermutlich?

Grüzze
Zoddl

PS:Gude Nacht!


----------



## Zoddl (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Darum geht es aber nicht @ernie.... ;-)
> Es geht darum das es möglich wäre alle wirklich wichtige Punkte aus dem Bereich Gerätekunde auf 2 DIN-A4 unterzubringen. Das wäre wohl durchaus machbar das ist meine Meinung. Das kommt aber auch wieder darauf an was jeder so als äußerst wichtig empfindet und spätestens da scheiden sich die Geister wieder. ^^


Wetten dass du nicht mal die Kleinteile auf 2 DIN-A4 Seiten bekommst, wenn jeder mit "Ahnung" sich bei der Auswahl der wirklich wichtigen Teile beteiligt? Und wetten dass dann nächstes Jahr das halbe AB über diese Auswahl sich schlapplacht?

Das Problem dabei ist, wenn du das Angelgerät allein auf die Funktion (Schnur) und möglichen Typen (monofil...geflochten) herunterbrechen würdest, landest du wieder bei dem Angelgerät von vor 30 Jahren. DAMN, son Shiet aber auch!


----------



## Carp-MV (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Das Problem dabei ist, wenn du das Angelgerät allein auf die Funktion  (Schnur) und möglichen Typen (monofil...geflochten) herunterbrechen  würdest, landest du wieder bei dem Angelgerät von vor 30 Jahren. DAMN,  son Shiet aber auch!


Genau das ist nämlich das Problem. Diese ganzen neuartigen speziellen Geräte und Kleinteile haben nichts aber auch gar nichts in einer Prüfung verloren da sie sie überhaupt nichts mit Grundkenntnissen zu tun haben sondern das alles ist Feintuning. Alles was dafür wichtig wäre, ist nämlich nun mal die reine Funktionsweise der Hauptkomponenten. Alles weitere ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich um vernünftig zu Angeln, das gehört dann in die Kategori Komfort oder eben spezielles Feintuning und das kann man sich bei bedarf selber aneignen wie viele oder fast alle es heute auch schon machen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Du hättest gerne fundiertes Wissen, das "abgeprüft" wird? Wieviele, ordentlich eng gedruckte, Din A4 Textseiten müsste man, deiner Meinung nach, in einer Prüfung abfragen, um fundiertes Wissen zu überprüfen? Wolltest du das, was heute gelehrt wird, im Detail abhandeln, würden mindestens 4 Bände dabei herauskommen. Würdest du ein Selbststudium oder den Blockunterricht bevorzugen, der, wie es klingt, ja deutlich mehr Stunden umfassen müsste, wie es heute der Fall ist?



Nein, ich finde für die Ausübung der Angelfischerei braucht man überhaupt keine Prüfung. Die grundlegenden Dinge um die Angelei in ihrer simpelsten Form auszuüben sind derart banal, dass sie nicht geprüft werden müssen. Aber genau das geschieht bei der Prüfung.

Und darum ist diese Prüfung sinnlos. 

Die Komplexität der Angelfischerei erfasst man erst durch deren Ausübung. Erst dann setzt man sich mit der Vielzahl von Methoden und Geräten auseinander. Und darüber könnte man mehrere Bücher schreiben. 



Lazarus schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist Unsinn.
> Wenn du dir die Vorbereitungskurse so vorstellst, solltest du wohl dringend selbst mal einen besuchen, damit du überhaupt weißt, gegen was du hier anschreibst.
> 
> Aus Interesse: Stell' deine "Gerätekunde auf 2 Seiten" doch mal hier rein!



Soso, Unsinn.:q

Ich habe selbst mehr als genug Vorbereitungskurse durchgeführt, mein Lieber. Und das, obwohl diese bei uns (noch) nicht vorgeschrieben sind. Die Leute, die teilgenommen haben, taten das freiwillig. Die Inhalte Kurse betrafen vieleicht in drei oder vier Stunden die Prüfung.

Für die Prüfung wurden kurz die geforderten Geräte und Montagen erklärt, mit dem Hinweis, das nach der Prüfung gleich wieder zu vergessen. Bezüglich der Theorie haben die Aspiranten das zu Hause auswendig gelernt. Durchgefallen ist keiner. 

Danach ging es um das wirkliche Anglerleben, was mit den Prüfungsinhalten null zu tun hat.


Die für die Prüfung geforderte Gerätekunde passt locker auf 2 DIN-A 4 Seiten, wäre aber das Papier nicht wert, auf dem es gedruckt wird, da diese abgeprüften Gerätezusammenstellungen asbach uralt sind. 

Schau Dir die Prüfungsinhalte an und streich mal raus, was für das reale Anglerleben völlig irrelevant ist. Da bleibt nicht viel übrig, vielleicht 5 oder 6 %. 


Meine Erkenntnis ist, dass freiwillige Kurse sehr gerne angenommen werden, insbesondere dann, wenn sie wie bei mir seinerzeit, kostenlos sind. Und die würden auch ohne Prüfungszwang angenommen, denn schließlich ist der Wunsch nach Information ja da.
Was dann aber abgeprüft wird, ist blanker Unsinn. Reine Geldvernichtung. 

Ich habe in all dieser Zeit jedenfalls keinen einzigen Prüfling sagen hören, dass die Prüfung sinnvoll gewesen wäre. Im Gegenteil, jeder war im Nachhinein der Meinung, dass sowohl Inhalte als auch Schwierigkeitsgrad völliger Unsinn ist.

Und ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass jeder geprüfte Angler schlichtweg die Unwahrheit sagt, wenn er nach bestandener Prüfung diese als sinnvoll für seinen persönlichen Einstieg oder seine Weiterentwicklung bezeichnet. 

Ein guter Vorbereitungskurs (Vorbereitung nicht auf die Prüfung, sondern auf die zukünftige Angelei) ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Doch wer darauf verzichten will, muss halt am Wasser selber sehen, wie er klar kommt. 

Wie bescheuert ist das denn, jemanden gegen seinen Willen durch eine Pseudoprüfung zu zwingen, sich Wissen zu seinem eigenen Nutzen anzueignen. Das gibt es auf anderen Gebieten wohl nicht mal in Deutschland.


----------



## snofla (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Genau das ist nämlich das Problem. Diese ganzen neuartigen speziellen Geräte und Kleinteile haben nichts aber auch gar nichts in einer Prüfung verloren da sie sie überhaupt nichts mit Grundkenntnissen zu tun haben sondern das alles ist Feintuning. Alles was dafür wichtig wäre ist nämlich nur mal die reine Funktionsweise der Hauptkomponenten. Alles weitere ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich um vernünftig zu Angeln, das gehört dann in die Kategori Komfort oder eben spezielles Feintuning und das kann man sich bei bedarf selber aneignen wie viele oder fast alle es heute auch schon machen.



da ist mit Sicherheit was wahres dran, du kannst heute im Lehrgang besser nen absoluten Neuling die Gerätekunde erklären..............ein "erfahrender Angler" tut sich damit schwerer.

Fakt ist das Sie es nur an diesem einen Tag (bei uns am 22.11) so machen wie es die Prüfer wollen bzw die Prüfung vorgibt...


----------



## Purist (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Diese ganzen neuartigen speziellen Geräte und Kleinteile haben nichts aber auch gar nichts in einer Prüfung verloren da sie sie überhaupt nichts mit Grundkenntnissen zu tun haben sondern das alles ist Feintuning. Alles was dafür wichtig wäre ist nämlich nur mal die reine Funktionsweise der Hauptkomponenten.



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Grundlagen gehören dort hinein, keine Details zu dem Zeug, was Hersteller inzwischen alles "erfinden" und anbieten. Alles Neue baut auf dieser Basis auf, und die gehört in die Prüfung.  

Ich habe noch mal das Büchlein zur Prüfung (Hessen) angeschaut, ich glaube du kannst Fischkunde (Spezielle und Allgemeine) auch komplett auf einer Din-A4 Seite unterbringen, Gewässerkunde auf einer 3/4 Seite, Gesetzeskunde ebenso.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Damit überschätzt du aber auch die Kompetenz des Naturschützers, der nicht in jedem Fall die Auswirkungen seiner angestrebten Massnahmen vor Ort im Blickwinkel hat. Denn auch der Naturschützer (auch als Diplom-Biologe) ist lediglich *Interesse*ngruppe, nicht Fachkraft oder Kompetenzperson in höchster Instanz. Und mit eben dieser Spezies habe ich es vor Ort u.a. zu tun.
> Und er kann über die Prüfung lachen so viel er will... beim Satz "das können Sie als Nicht-Angler nicht wissen" läuft er Ansage immer noch knallrot an. Und das zu Recht!
> Davon ab, dass Diskussionen zur Kompromissfindung um Naturschutz-Massnahmen im eigenen Interessengebiet eher in seltenen Fällen auf rein fachlicher Basis geführt werden, sondern eher ein Ausloten des Gegenüber zur Findung einer Ausgangsbasis für Forderungen, wirst du ja selbst sehr gut wissen. Und das man hier und dort auch auch mal flunkert sowieso.
> 
> ...



Nee Zoddl,

ich sitze in aller Regel nicht den Naturschützern gegenüber, sondern neben ihnen. Jedoch plädiere ich - mit Ausnahme von besonders sensiblen Gebieten - stets für eine extensive Nutzung und gegen das Aussperren der Menschen. Gleich, ob Angler, Jäger, Spaziergänger oder Landwirt. Man kann nur schützen, was man kennt und liebt. Drum gehört der Mensch in die Natur. Je mehr, um so besser. Aber immer mit entsprechender Rücksicht und angepasstem Verhalten.
Die Anglerprüfung erzeugt weder Rücksicht, noch wirkt sie nachhaltig auf das Verhalten ein. 
Und - auch das kann ich nur immer wiederholen - unter den aktiven Naturschützern gibt es jede Menge Angler. 
Angeln und Naturschutz haben sehr viele Schnittmengen. Wenn jede Seite ein klein wenig auf die andere zugeht, ist das zum Vorteil aller, incl. der Natur. 

Wenn bornierte Angler auf bornierte Naturschützer treffen, und das ist fast immer der Fall, wenn die sog. hohen Herren an einem Tisch sitzen, verlieren alle. 

Bzgl. der Vorbereitungskurse meine ich die Vorbereitung auf die Zukunft als Angler. Ob Angelschule, durch einen Verein, durch einen Gerätehändler oder wen auch immer. Hauptsache es ist freiwillig und die Inhalte orientieren sich am wahren Leben.


----------



## Zoddl (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Genau das ist nämlich das Problem. Diese ganzen neuartigen speziellen Geräte und Kleinteile haben nichts aber auch gar nichts in einer Prüfung verloren da sie sie überhaupt nichts mit Grundkenntnissen zu tun haben sondern das alles ist Feintuning. Alles was dafür wichtig wäre ist nämlich nur mal die reine Funktionsweise der Hauptkomponenten. Alles weitere ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich um vernünftig zu Angeln, das gehört dann in die Kategori Komfort oder eben spezielles Feintuning und das kann man sich bei bedarf selber aneignen wie viele oder fast alle es heute auch schon machen.


Von "neumodischen" Accessoires war nicht die Rede. #c
Das Begriffe wie Schonhaken und Blitzhaken nur die Funktion Haken (ein solcher sollte ja zum Angeln verwendet werden) gemeinsam haben ist dir vielleicht bewusst, zum Allgemeinwissen gehört dies jedoch nicht. Als Feintunig würde ich das auch nicht bezeichnen. Oder das ich mit dem Bombentip des Grossvaters mit der gekochten Kartoffel am Drilling heute Ärger bekommen kann.
Um vernünftig(?) zu Angeln brauchst du dieses Spezialwissen nicht, Fische wirst du auch so fangen.

Es ist schön, wenn Leute die Eigenschaft besitzen. nützliche von unützen Informationen unterscheiden zu können. Manche sollten dies aber schlicht für sich behalten!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Oder das ich mit dem Bombentip des Grossvaters mit der gekochten Kartoffel am Drilling heute Ärger bekommen kann.



Wieso ??

Höchstens mit einem fanatischen C&Rler. Sonst ist da doch nix gegen einzuwenden. Der Pfanne oder dem Räucherofen ist es doch wurscht, womit der Karpfen gefangen wurde. Und dem Fischereigesetz, zumindest in NRW, ist es auch wurscht.


----------



## smithie (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Also, ich warte immer noch auf ein einziges, hartes Argument für die Sportfischrprüfung. Wohl vergebens....





> Wozu auch? Es gibt sie ja schon.
> Eine Abschaffung der Pflicht wegen "fehlender Gründe dafür" wird es sicherlich nicht geben.
> 
> Hier wird seitenweise geschwafelt über jetzt vorliegende Fakten (=Prüfung).
> ...


Ich wollte mich auch mal eines hier beliebten Stilmittels bedienen


----------



## Zoddl (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wieso ??
> 
> Höchstens mit einem fanatischen C&Rler. Sonst ist da doch nix gegen einzuwenden. Der Pfanne oder dem Räucherofen ist es doch wurscht, womit der Karpfen gefangen wurde. Und dem Fischereigesetz, zumindest in NRW, ist es auch wurscht.


Stimmt, hab mich vertan... |rotwerden
Gelesen hab ich es, aber die Quelle verwechselt...

*Edit:*Quatsch, hab mich nicht vertan. Man *kann* damit Probleme bekommen, sollte dies derart geregelt sein. Eine "Definition" a lá "Kartoffel am Drilling ist nicht erlaubt." wird sich dann dort aber verständlicherweise nicht explizit finden.


----------



## olaft64 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Unsere ganze Diskussion hier ist doch müßig, da (leider!!!!) sowieso nur theoretischer Natur:

- 30 % der geprüften Angler (unterstelle einfach mal, dass alle geprüft/ mit Schein sind) sind gegen die Prüfung- d.h. 70 % wollen sie weiterhin=> kein Druck für eine Änderung, sei es aus Schutz vor Überfischung, fremden Anglern, jemand anderes fängt meinen Fisch etc.

- die Funktionäre/ Landesverbände leben von den Prüfungen, denn zumindest ein Teil der Gebühren werden zu einem Gewinn (Einnahmen > Kosten). Zum anderen treibt es Angler in Vereine, die Geld an die Verbände zahlen.

- Vereine profitieren ebenfalls- direkt durch Einnahmen aus (Pflicht-) Vorbereitungskursen und neue Mitglieder. Leider spricht die Überalterung vieler Vereine dafür, dass dringend was zur Gewinnung vor allem jüngerer Mitglieder zu tun ist...

- die Angelinteressierten in den BL ohne Prüfungspflicht akzeptieren den status quo anscheinend- in BW ist mir nicht bewusst, dass sich jemand auflehnt.

Insofern: wer soll Politiker dafür heiss machen, die bestehende Gesetzeslage zu ändern? Ich sehe keinen, auch wenn die Diskussion hier im Board sicherlich ein Anfang sein kann...

Bedauernder Gruß Olaf


----------



## mike_w (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Habe nie verstanden, woher die Lehrmeinungen kommen, die bei der Sportfischerprüfung/ Lehrgang vermittelt werden.

Dazu gehört u.a.

 - die besagte Kartoffel mit Drilling.

 - die Pflicht zur Verwendung eines Stahlvorfachs zum Hechtangeln (heute gibt es Fluocarbon (halte ich nix von), Titan, dickers Monofil).

 - Mitführpflicht eines Keschers oder Gaffs.

 - Entnahmepflicht aller maßigen Fische außerhalb der Schonzeit.

Habe diese Lehrsätze bislang weder in einem Fischereigesetz noch in einer allgemeinen Gewässerordnung gefunden, wurde aber schon öfters von Fischereiaufsehern diesbezüglich belästigt.
Musste sogar schon einmal am Rhein einpacken, weil ich keine Kescher mitführte #c. 
Als Erklärung hieß es: "Du hast doch den Lehrgang und die Prüfung gemacht. Dort hat man es dir beigebracht".

Dabei habe ich nie einen Lehrgang besucht und bei der Prüfung habe ich den Kescher dazugelegt, weil mir mein alter Angelmentor den Tipp gegeben hat. Einfach nur lächerlich.

Habe nie verstanden, woher die Lehrmeinungen kommen, die bei der Sportfischerprüfung/ Lehrgang vermittelt werden.

Dazu gehört u.a.

 - die besagte Kartoffel mit Drilling.

 - die Pflicht zur Verwendung eines Stahlvorfachs zum Hechtangeln (heute gibt es Fluocarbon (halte ich nix von), Titan, dickers Monofil).

 - Mitführpflicht eines Keschers oder Gaffs.

 - Entnahmepflicht aller maßigen Fische außerhalb der Schonzeit.

Habe diese Lehrsätze bislang weder in einem Fischereigesetz noch in einer allgemeinen Gewässerordnung gefunden, wurde aber schon öfters von Fischereiaufsehern diesbezüglich belästigt.
Musste sogar schon einmal am Rhein einpacken, weil ich keine Kescher mitführte #c. 
Als Erklärung hieß es: "Du hast doch den Lehrgang und die Prüfung gemacht. Dort hat man es dir beigebracht".

Dabei habe ich nie einen Lehrgang besucht und bei der Prüfung habe ich den Kescher dazugelegt, weil mir mein alter Angelmentor den Tipp gegeben hat. Einfach nur lächerlich.

Trotzdem bin ich für eine Prüfungspflicht, um den Angeldruck auf unsere vielbefischten Gewässer zu vermindern. Die Hürde schreckt doch ab und wir haben eher zuviele als zu wenig Angler.

Trotzdem bin ich für eine Prüfungspflicht, um den Angeldruck auf unsere vielbefischten Gewässer zu vermindern. Die Hürde schreckt doch ab und wir haben eher zuviele als zu wenig Angler.


----------



## antonio (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mike_w schrieb:


> Habe nie verstanden, woher die Lehrmeinungen kommen, die bei der Sportfischerprüfung/ Lehrgang vermittelt werden.
> 
> Dazu gehört u.a.
> 
> ...



wenn du ein gewässer für dich alleine brauchst, dann kauf oder pachte dir eins.

antonio


----------



## Smanhu (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@mike_w

Du sagst, dass du für eine Prüfung bist, weil der Angeldruck auf die Gewässer zu groß ist und es sich mancher überlegt "zum Angler zu werden". Da bauen aber eher die in meinen Augen Mist, die die Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben. Da sollte nur die Menge Erlaubnisscheine ausgegeben werden, wie das entsprechende Gewässer an Anglern vertragen kann.
Kein Grund für die Rechtfertigung einer Prüfung.


antonio war schneller


----------



## Tomasz (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> ...Trotzdem bin ich für eine Prüfungspflicht, um den Angeldruck auf unsere vielbefischten Gewässer zu vermindern. Die Hürde schreckt doch ab und wir haben eher zuviele als zu wenig Angler.


Na das ist dochmal endlich ein einfacher und auch für mich nachvollziehbarer Grund für eine Prüfung. Auch wenn ich persönlich das (auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen in Brandenburg) anders sehe und man den Angeldruck eher über die Kartenausgabe als über die Prüfungspflicht geregelt bekommen sollte. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das eine Einzelmeinung eines  Prüfungsbefürworters ist und nicht dem Grundtenor der Befürworter  entspricht.

_Vorsicht Satire:_
Da könnte man sogar unterstellen, dass man natürlich auch kein gesteigertes Interesse hat, das Lehrgang und Prüfung praxisgerechter werden. Womöglich fangen die "Neulinge" dann sogar noch mehr Fisch als die "alten Hasen".


Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zoddl (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



mike_w schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich für eine Prüfungspflicht, um den Angeldruck auf unsere vielbefischten Gewässer zu vermindern. Die Hürde schreckt doch ab und wir haben eher zuviele als zu wenig Angler.


Das Argument ist doch völlig realitätsfern.#c
1. Scheinst du ja trotz Prüfung einen nicht erträglichen Angeldruck an deinem Gewässer zu verspühren.
2. Hat dich die Prüfung auch nicht von der Angelei abgehalten. Oder trägst du nicht zum "Angeldruck" bei?

Nebenbei gefragt, willst du deinen Beitrag vertonen oder warum steht dort alles in zweifacher Ausführung?


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Das die Regulierung des Angeldrucks über die Erlaubnisscheine, und nicht über die Prüfung geregelt wird, wurde ja schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Wollte man wirklich regulieren, und zwar dauerhaft und vernünftig, so könnte man das über Einstellen des Besatzes, bzw. Besatz mit Jungfischen statt fangfähiger Größen machen.
Verzichtet man dann noch auf den Bestz von Arten, die an das jeweilige Gewässer nicht angepasst sind oder dort große Schäden verursacht, wie z.B. Karpfen oder Wels, und auf den Besatz von Spassfischen wie die Regenbogenforelle, reduziert sich der Angeldruck mangels Interesse von selbst. 
Wir kämen zurück zu naturnahen Gewässern mit ausgeglichenen, natürlichen Fischbeständen, die Natur hätte was davon und einer der härtesten Konfliktpunkte mit dem Naturschutz wäre auch aus der Welt. 

Ich bin aber sehr sicher, für diese Art der Regulierung des Angeldrucks gäbe es hier keine 70% "Mehrheit".


----------



## Carp-MV (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Ich bin aber sehr sicher, für diese Art der Regulierung des Angeldrucks gäbe es hier keine 70% "Mehrheit".


Ganz sicher nicht, es würden höchstwahrscheinlich genauso aussehen wie hier. Aber diesmal 70% "Mehrheit dagegen, das zeigt sich ja schon hier das der Fischneid als Grund genommen wird das die Prüfung bleiben muss damit ja nicht zu viele das Gewässer stürmen. Geben zwar nur wenige offen zu aber denken tun das sicher eine ganze Menge mehr.^^


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht, es würden höchstwahrscheinlich genauso aussehen wie hier. Aber diesmal 70% "Mehrheit dagegen, das zeigt sich ja schon hier *das der Fischneid als Grund genommen wird das die Prüfung bleiben muss damit ja nicht zu viele das Gewässer stürmen.* Geben zwar nur wenige offen zu aber denken tun das sicher eine ganze Menge mehr.^^


 

Für mich eine absurde Behauptung.
Ist natürlich dann nachvollziehbar, wenn sie von Leuten kommt, die sich nicht zutrauen die Prüfung zu machen.


----------



## Knispel (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Für mich eine absurde Behauptung.
> Ist natürlich dann nachvollziehbar, wenn sie von Leuten kommt, die sich nicht zutrauen die Prüfung zu machen.


 
Wenn man diesen Blödsinn als Prüfung bezeichnen kann , wo Fragen sinngemäß vorkommen wie :
Hat ein Fisch
a) Federn
b) Flossen
c) Beides
Ach so, ich habe keine Prüfung, brauch ich hier nicht, traue sie mir aber locker zu ...


----------



## Carp-MV (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Für mich eine absurde Behauptung.
> Ist natürlich dann nachvollziehbar, wenn sie von Leuten kommt, die sich nicht zutrauen die Prüfung zu machen.


Absurd ja? Na dann mach mal deine Äuglein weiter auf und lies mal die Beiträge hier und dann findest so einige die genau das wiedergeben.

Ich trau mir nicht zu die Prüfung zu machen? Aha ist ja was ganz neues, ich glaube kaum das so ein Sportfischerprüfung schwerer ist als meine damalige Ausbildung oder meine zig Führerscheine die ich erfolgreich und Fehlerfrei absolviert hab. ^^

Ich hab also nicht den Hauch eines Grundes warum ich diese lächerliche Prüfung fürchten müsste, ich mach sie einfach nur nicht weil sie sinnlos ist in meinen Augen. Bestehen würde ich diese genauso wie alle anderen Prüfung auch mit leichtigkeit und dann könnte ich mich auch in die Elite einreihen bei euch, ich will es einfach nur nicht das ist der Unterschied. Das erwähne ich aber nicht zum ersten mal. ;-)
Aber ich bin auch nicht besessen davon das mir einer mein Platz klauen könnten oder mir zuviele Fische wegangelt. Ich gönne jeden sein Spaß und das ist auch gut so.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Für mich eine absurde Behauptung.
> Ist natürlich dann nachvollziehbar, wenn sie von Leuten kommt, die sich nicht zutrauen die Prüfung zu machen.




Was ist daran absurd?

Das haben doch schon einige hier zum Besten gegeben.
Und die waren immerhin ehrlich.


----------



## Zoddl (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Absurd daran ist, die Zahl der Prüfungsbefürworter auf indirekte Art und Weise mit der (ich *fürchte* fast *"noch"*) unbekannten Zahl der Gegenstimmen deines Vorschlages gleichzusetzen. Ich zB. befürworte die Prüfung und deinen Vorschlag. Ich bin überhaupt für manche Dinge zu haben! 

Unter den Prüfungsgegnern die hier abgestimmt haben, dürfte sich aber der ein oder andere Karpfenangler befinden, der dies als weitere sinnlose Einschränkung seines Hobbys auffassen *könnte*.

Und in Einzelfällen spielt hier scheinbar die soziale Komponente eine Rolle:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Verzichtet man dann noch auf den Bestz von Arten, die an das jeweilige Gewässer nicht angepasst sind oder dort große Schäden verursacht, wie z.B. Karpfen oder Wels, und auf den Besatz von *Spassfischen* wie die Regenbogenforelle, reduziert sich der Angeldruck mangels Interesse von selbst.





Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich gönne jeden(m!) sein(en) *Spaß* und das ist auch gut so.....


:q:q:q 
Das wäre ja dann wohl mal das erste "NEIN"?


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Absurd ja? Na dann mach mal deine Äuglein weiter auf und lies mal die Beiträge hier und dann findest so einige die genau das wiedergeben.
> 
> Ich trau mir nicht zu die Prüfung zu machen? Aha ist ja was ganz neues, ich glaube kaum das so ein Sportfischerprüfung schwerer ist als meine damalige Ausbildung oder meine zig Führerscheine die ich erfolgreich und Fehlerfrei absolviert hab. ^^
> 
> ...


 


Die nächste nicht zu beweisende Behauptung.
Aber die gut 30% dieser Umfrage stützen sich sicher auf
eine starke Lobby im AB.

Ich bin jetzt aus dieser sinnfreien Sache raus. #h#h#h


----------



## Carp-MV (14. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Die nächste nicht zu beweisende Behauptung.


Ich habe es auch nicht nötig meine Behauptung zu beweisen, nicht für mich und auch für kein anderen. :m



> Ich bin jetzt aus dieser sinnfreien Sache raus. #h#h#h


 #h


----------



## Zoddl (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt, da mir der Beitrag immer noch in sehr, sehr gut Erinnerung ist:


Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich hab also nicht den Hauch eines Grundes warum ich diese lächerliche Prüfung fürchten müsste, ich mach sie einfach nur nicht weil *sie sinnlos ist* in meinen Augen. *Bestehen würde ich diese genauso wie alle anderen Prüfung auch mit leichtigkeit* und dann könnte ich mich auch in die Elite einreihen bei euch, ich will es einfach nur nicht das ist der Unterschied...  Das erwähne ich aber nicht zum ersten mal. ;-)


Nicht so voreilig, junger Padawan! |wavey:
Noch vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit sah die Sache ganz anders aus:


Carp-MV schrieb:


> Neuerdings kann man im Weltnetz für Mecklenburg solche Prüfungen Online machen um zu sehen was man kann. *Ich habe nie* einen Kurs besucht oder *ein Buch gelesen zum Thema* und *ich* liege *immer* zwischen 30-35 richtigen Antworten und *bin durchgefallen* weil ich 45 richtige von 60 haben muss. *Alle Fragen die ich nicht weiß finde ich völlig bescheuert* weil ich dieses Fragen überhaupt nicht brauche um vernünftig zu Angeln. Bin ich jetzt also nun ein dummer Mensch der nicht in der Lage ist zu Angeln?


Wer sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt... geschenkt, ist wirklich nicht mein Stil.


*Klartext:*
Ich stelle keineswegs in Abrede, dass du durchaus genauso ein guter oder meinetwegen gewissenhafter Angler bist, wie die meisten hier im Board. Mir steht es nicht zu, dein Verhalten und deine Fähigkeiten zu beurteilen, da ich dich persönlich nie kennengelernt habe. Fakt!
Davon ab habe ich selbst über den von Tomasz erwähnten alten "Friedfischschein" mit dem Angeln begonnen, durfte also erst ohne Prüfung und durfte später dennoch nur mit Prüfung angeln. Meine Beweggründe für die Prüfung basieren nicht auf Fischneid, ich habe meine Gründe hier zum Teil in der Diskussion eingebracht. Wenn du dies nicht erkennst, schade... ?

Aber:
Nach deinem (oben zitiertem) Beitrag und mit einem nett gemeinten Hinweis diesbezüglich, sei mir die Frage erlaubt: Woher beziehst du dein Wissen hier ob der Inhalte der Lehrmateralien bzw der Prüfung in dieser Diskussion? Aus Unwissenheit oder Beiträgen hier im Board?
Auf welcher Basis basiert dein Wissen, was "bescheuert", "unnütz" oder "nicht sinnvoll" ist?
Bisher muss ich davon ausgehen, dass dir diesbezügliche Lektüre, so auch die Prüfungsunterlagen, nicht bekannt sind. Woher also diese Sicherheit, dass da nur "unnützes" Zeug drin steht?
Bei Ralle muss ich davon ausgehen, dass er Prüfungsunterlagen kennt. Wobei seine _90%_ zu 100% geflunkert sind, aber seis drum! 

Aufgrund deiner bezeichnenden Wortwahl von zB. "bescheuert" kann ich auch davon ausgehen, dass du an keinem, der von Ralle vorgeschlagenen freiwilligen Kurse teilnimmst? Schade eigentlich, die Idee fand ich gut!?

Und abschliessend darf ich mich dann auch mal des Mittels der Pauschalisierung bedienen:
Der Einzige in dieser Diskussion aktiv Beteiligte, den die Prüfungspflicht tatsächlich betreffen würde, gibt als Grund für seine ablehnenden Haltung an:


Carp-MV schrieb:


> ... ich will es einfach nur nicht das ist der Unterschied.


*Und das war wenigstens mal ehrlich!* Null-Bock Generation(???) mit ohne Lust und voller Kenntnis über _sinnvoll_und _bescheuert_!
Na also, war doch gar nicht so schwer!#6



Nächtliche Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Carp-MV (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Nicht so voreilig, junger Padawan! |wavey:
> Noch vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit sah die Sache ganz anders aus:


Ich will dich ja nicht blamieren lieber @Zoddl, aber bei einer Prüfung geht man wohl davon aus das man die möglichkeit hat diesen Stoff zu lernen. Ganz logisch oder?  Wenn ich mich also mit diesen Kram beschäftigen würde, wollen dann bestehe ich diese natürlich mit leichtigkeit. Ich mach sie trotzdem nicht also keine Chance das du mir auch wieder kommst mit na dann beweise es doch.

Also ein bisschen nachdenken bevor man mit einer Dampfwalze losfährt aber am ende doch stehen bleibt weil man das Tanken vergisst. Also mal nicht so überaus voreilig.....lach. ^^ :m


> *Und das war wenigstens mal ehrlich!* Null-Bock Generation(???) mit ohne Lust und voller Kenntnis über _sinnvoll_und _bescheuert_!
> Na also, war doch gar nicht so schwer!#6


Ähm laut dein Profil gerade mal 2 Jahre älter |kopfkrat und dann pfeifst du hier rum? Du kennst mich nicht also werde am besten einfach nicht persönlich lieber @Zoddl, das ist das beste für uns beide.

Was ich erreicht habe und was nicht ist hier völlig belanglos. Fakt ist nur eins und mehr musst du gar nicht Wissen. Ich habe wie ich schon mal erwähnte genug theroretische und praktische Prüfungen in meinen Leben problemlos bestanden und brauch mich ganz sicher nicht vor dieser fürchten. Tut mir leid Amigo, aber du kratzt kein bisschen an meiner Ehre und es führt auch niemals dazu das ich diese lächerliche FS Prüfung ablegen werde. Ich kann auch so legal Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ein allgemeiner Hinweis:
NICHT persönlich werden..

Sonst Verwarnung...


----------



## Purist (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Was ich erreicht habe und was nicht ist hier völlig belanglos. Fakt ist nur eins und mehr musst du gar nicht Wissen. Ich habe wie ich schon mal erwähnte genug theroretische und praktische Prüfungen in meinen Leben problemlos bestanden und brauch mich ganz sicher nicht vor dieser fürchten.



Klingt aber so, als wäre sogar Prüfungsangst oder Ähnliches im Spiel, das beleuchtet für Mitleser wohl deine Abwehrhaltung. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es doch einfacher: Du hast scheinbar kein Interesse die paar Fragen, wie auch deren Hintergründe, zu lernen, die du nicht auf Anhieb richtig beantworten kannst. Das steht für mich im Gegensatz zu deinem Wissen und deiner buch- und kurslosen "Anglererfahrung".

Aber nur um es noch einmal ausdrücklich zu sagen: Jeder der die Prüfung ablegt, muss genau dort durch, was du beklagst, egal für was für einen Profiangler er sich hält. Dabei haben Leute mit Vorkenntnissen enorme Vorteile, weil sie eben kaum etwas lernen müssen, mag es bei einigen ab und zu auch einmal mehr sein 

Führerscheine würde ich mit der Fischereiprüfung allerdings nicht wirklich vergleichen, die "müssen" noch ganz andere Kaliber irgendwie schaffen, da das fahren von Kfz in einer Industrienation wie der Unserigen fast zwingend notwendig ist, gerade in bestimmten Berufsfeldern.

@Thomas, wenn das zu persönlich war, sag bescheid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Bis jetzt geduldet - ab hier Schluss mit euch beiden!


----------



## olaft64 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Andersrum: er beantwortet nur aus der praktischen Angelerfahrung, ohne Lernen von Gesetzen und der wichtigen Tatsache, dass ein Neunauge im Larvenstadium Querder heißt  (und ich könnte aus BW noch einige Beispiele liefern), schon 30-35 Fragen richtig. Ihm fehlen also 10 bis max. 15 "sinnvolle" Antworten. 

Und da glauben Menschen in diesem Threat, dass man eine Prüfung, am besten mit Vorbereitungskurs vorher, braucht? |wavey: Nicht im Ernst...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## smithie (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Nicht im Ernst...


Doch, sogar mehr als 2/3 - alles Ignoranten, Besserwisser, Regulierungswahnsinnige, o.ä.


----------



## olaft64 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Fischneider, Angst-vor-Fremden-am-Wasser-Habende, Elite-Denkende u.ä. 

Wollen wir es fortsetzen? Oder bleiben wir bei der Erkenntnis, dass es mehr als ein Motiv "dafür" gibt?
Olaf


----------



## smithie (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Wollen wir es fortsetzen?


Wir hätten da noch 30% "es-besser-Wissende-aber-kein-Interesse-am Erstellen-eines-Konzepts-zur-Abschaffung-der-Prüfung-Habende"


----------



## olaft64 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Unsere ganze Diskussion hier ist doch müßig, da (leider!!!!) sowieso nur theoretischer Natur:
> 
> - 30 % der geprüften Angler (unterstelle einfach mal, dass alle geprüft/ mit Schein sind) sind gegen die Prüfung- d.h. 70 % wollen sie weiterhin=> kein Druck für eine Änderung, sei es aus Schutz vor Überfischung, fremden Anglern, jemand anderes fängt meinen Fisch etc.
> 
> ...


 
Zu einem gewissen Anteil Resignierende? Und morgen die Prüfung Habende?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

In Deutschland braucht man für alles eine Prüfung - nur fürs Kindermachen nicht. Wenn man sich anschaut, wer alles Kinder haben darf - bin ich ehrlich gesagt froh, dass man zum Angeln überwiegend eine Prüfung braucht.

Wer einer Sache ernsthaft nachgehen will, muss nachweisen, dass er bereit ist/war, sich mit dieser Sache ernsthaft zu beschäftigen - dieser Nachweis ist die Prüfung und der davor notwendige Vorbereitungskurs, der finanzielle Aufwand, der zeitliche Aufwand, etc.

Dieses System findet in Deutschland durchgehend und in allen Lebensbereichen seine Anwendung - und damit fährt Deutschland doch relativ gut.


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

na denn wünsch ich dir viel spaß wenn es so gehandhabt werden würde wie du es darstellst.
dann kommen noch viele prüfungen aus allen möglichen lebensbereichen auf dich zu.
auf die straße gehen(du nimmst ja am straßenverkehr teil), fahrrad fahren, kinder machen, pilze sammeln, das halten jeglicher tiere und und und.
viel spaß damit.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Dieses System findet in Deutschland durchgehend und in allen Lebensbereichen seine Anwendung - und damit fährt Deutschland doch relativ gut


Kleintierzucht:
Warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel halten und schlachten ohne jede Prüfung

Pferde: Halten warmblütiger Säugetiere (Flucht nd Herdentiere) in engen Boxen, die ganze Woche, um sie 2 Stunden zu reiten - ohne jede Prüfung..

Halten von Katzen, Hamstern, Hunden in viel zu engen Wohnungen und Käfigen, meist nicht artgerecht, darf jedes Kind, ohne jede Prüfung..

Endlos weiterzuführen..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 

Trotzdem ist es für mich einfach auch eine Bauchgefühls-Frage: Wenn ich Wildtiere "erlegen/jagen/fangen" will, muss ich die erforderliche Sachkunde haben - diese muss irgendwie nachgewiesen werden (und das geht halt nun mal nur über eine irgendwie geartete Prüfung, wobei ich gehöriges Verbesserungspotential nicht abstreite).

Die Einführung einer Prüfungspflicht könnte man ja mal in den einschlägigen Foren anregen (würde sicher Spaß machen ...).


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel
> 
> Trotzdem ist es für mich einfach auch eine Bauchgefühls-Frage: Wenn ich Wildtiere "erlegen/jagen/fangen" will, muss ich die erforderliche Sachkunde haben - diese muss irgendwie nachgewiesen werden (und das geht halt nun mal nur über eine irgendwie geartete Prüfung, wobei ich gehöriges Verbesserungspotential nicht abstreite).
> 
> Die Einführung einer Prüfungspflicht könnte man ja mal in den einschlägigen Foren anregen (würde sicher Spaß machen ...).



aja und was ist der unterschied dann deiner meinung nach zwischen nem fisch und nem kaninchen.
kenntnisse und fähigkeiten mußt du bei beiden haben lt. tschgetz.
nur eben ne prüfung wird nicht verlangt im tschgetz. also nix mit nachweisen per gesetz.
zu deinen ausnahmen, da gibt es glaub ich weit mehr als du denkst, also sinds keine ausnahmen mehr.
antonio


----------



## Zoddl (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Andersrum: er beantwortet nur aus der praktischen Angelerfahrung, ohne Lernen von Gesetzen und der wichtigen Tatsache, dass ein Neunauge im Larvenstadium Querder heißt


Mmmmhh... wenn ich eine (egal welche) Prüfung ablege, *muss* ich mich zuvor mit der geprüften Thematik befassen. 
Bei der Angelprüfung gehört dazu eben, das ich mich u.a. mit den diversen Spielregeln, die für mich als Angler am *Wasser* gelten, befasst habe. Der Rahmen der Prüfung ist klar abgesteckt, der Fragenkatalog vorab ausserdem erhältlich. 




olaft64 schrieb:


> (und ich könnte aus BW noch einige Beispiele liefern), schon 30-35 Fragen richtig. Ihm fehlen also 10 bis max. 15 "sinnvolle" Antworten.


10-15 Antworten fehlen zum Bestehen, 25-30 Antworten um alle Fragen korrekt zu beantworten. Letzteres wird *nicht* mal verlangt. Ein "grober" Überblick und Grundverständnis, *mehr* nicht. Und ein paar Fragen zur Auflockerung sind doch in Ordnung, oder nicht?



olaft64 schrieb:


> Und da glauben Menschen in diesem Threat, dass man eine Prüfung, am besten mit Vorbereitungskurs vorher, braucht? |wavey: Nicht im Ernst...


Da wären wir dann beim Thema "freiwillig".


----------



## angler1996 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kleintierzucht:
> Warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel halten und schlachten ohne jede Prüfung
> 
> Pferde: Halten warmblütiger Säugetiere (Flucht nd Herdentiere) in engen Boxen, die ganze Woche, um sie 2 Stunden zu reiten - ohne jede Prüfung..
> ...


 
Nicht endlos , nur eine:
Du kannst Fische lebend Kaufen , in ein Glas stecken, Wasser drauf und anstarren oder was immer du willst-
Ohne Prüfung! Fische:g
Wenn ich Plötzen aus nem Aquarium stippe , brauch ich dann ne Prüfung ?:m


----------



## Zoddl (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> aja und was ist der unterschied dann deiner meinung nach zwischen nem fisch und nem kaninchen.


Schwierige Frage... nur mal ganz grob angerissen:
Das gezüchtete Kaninchen befindet sich auf meinem Grundstück, in meinem Besitz und ich bin vermutlich der Eigentümer dieses Kaniggels. Hier gilt Tierschutzgesetz und meine Spielregeln!
Das könnte ich vom Fisch nicht behaupten!

Quasi Äpfel und Birnen.

Darüber hinaus glaub ich kaum, dass der Zoohandel einen Sachkundenachweis im Schlachten beim Erwerb eines Kaninchens fordern wird. Da wäre in diesem Fall vermutlich das Ziel verfehlt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Carp-MV (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> *Zitat von Zoddl:*
> Mmmmhh... wenn ich eine (egal welche) Prüfung ablege, *muss* ich mich zuvor mit der geprüften Thematik befassen.


Na siehste mein reden. Solange diese Prüfung auch sinnvoll ist und man tatsächlich überwiegend wichtige Dinge lernt wird sich auch niemand darüber beschweren. Dazu gehört die FS Prüfung aber nicht wie ja selbst viele geprüfte Angler hier zugeben.



> *Zitat von Zoddl:*
> Bei der Angelprüfung gehört dazu eben, das ich mich u.a. mit den diversen Spielregeln, die für mich als Angler am *Wasser* gelten, befasst habe. Der Rahmen der Prüfung ist klar abgesteckt, der Fragenkatalog vorab ausserdem erhältlich.


Diese Spielregeln einzuhalten sagt dir *eigentlich* schon der eigene logische Verstand und der Sinn für Ordnung. Manche Menschen haben diesen mehr und manche weniger. Diese werden wie wir mittlerweile festgestellt haben durch das auswendig lernen und ablegen dieser Prüfung keine besseren Menschen. 



> *Zitat von antonio:*
> aja und was ist der unterschied dann deiner meinung nach zwischen nem fisch und nem kaninchen.
> kenntnisse und fähigkeiten mußt du bei beiden haben lt. tschgetz.
> nur eben ne prüfung wird nicht verlangt im tschgetz. also nix mit nachweisen per gesetz.
> ...


Ich sehe das genauso wie du antonio, aber das wurde nicht zum ersten mal erwähnt hier und wird anscheinend völlig ignoriert. Oder will mir jetzt tatsächlich jemand erzählen das ein Kaninchen weniger Wert ist als ein Fisch?


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

da hast du mich falsch verstanden zoddl.
wo ist der unterschied(gesetzlich) beim töten beider.
und wenn ich mir den fisch beim angeln auf grund meines entnahmerechtes angeeignet habe ist er auch in meinem besitz.
und das tschges gilt nicht nur in der öffentlichkeit sondern auch auf meinem grundstück, um mal bei deinem beispiel zu bleiben.

antonio


----------



## olaft64 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nicht zu vergessen das Halten von gefährlichen Reptilien- Giftschlangen z.B. ohne jeden Nachweis der Befähigung. Dass davon eine echte Gefährdung der Bevölkerung ausgeht, kann man immer wieder lesen.

@zoddl: mir geht es um den gesunden Menschenverstand, gepaart mit praktischer Erfahrung am Wasser, die fast schon zum Bestehen der Prüfung bei carp-mv geführt haben. Ohne zu Lernen oder Befassen (im Sinne von einschlägiger Literatur) mit der Thematik. Ich brauche dazu in BW 30 Pflichtstunden, um überhaupt die Prüfung machen zu *dürfen.*

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> aja und was ist der unterschied dann deiner meinung nach zwischen nem fisch und nem kaninchen.


 
Juristisch betrachtet könnte der Unterschied darin liegen, dass die "Jagd" von wildlebenden Tieren prüfungspflichtig ist, während die Verwertung von Nutztieren nur den Bestimmungen des TierSchG unterliegt. Dies würde insoweit Sinn machen, dass der Eingriff in die Natur bei der Jagd nach wildlebenden Tieren ein wesentlich massiverer ist (und evtl. das ganze Ökosystem betreffen kann) als die Verwertung/Haltung von Nutztieren, deren Lebenszweck relativ beschränkt ist.

Vermutlich spielt auch eine Rolle, dass das Fischrecht historisch gewachsen ist und es Zeiten gab, als die Fischerei ein nicht unerheblicher Machtfaktor (Fisch = Nahrung) war, so dass sich hier die Prüfungspflicht etabliert hat.

Aus legislativer Sicht werden weitere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen:
- Regulierung der Zahl der Angler
- Einnahmen aus der Fischereiabgabe
und diverse weitere mehr.


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Juristisch betrachtet könnte der Unterschied darin liegen, dass die "Jagd" von wildlebenden Tieren prüfungspflichtig ist, während die Verwertung von Nutztieren nur den Bestimmungen des TierSchG unterliegt. Dies würde insoweit Sinn machen, dass der Eingriff in die Natur bei der Jagd nach wildlebenden Tieren ein wesentlich massiverer ist (und evtl. das ganze Ökosystem betreffen kann) als die Verwertung/Haltung von Nutztieren, deren Lebenszweck relativ beschränkt ist.
> 
> aja und wo steht das?
> 
> ...



also alles in allem nur "könnte und währe" von dir und vermutungen.

antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich möchte aber auch noch erwähnen da ich das Wort Elite benutzt habe das dies nicht abwertend gemeint ist von mir. Ich bin ganz sicherlich niemand der jetzt der Meinung ist das ihr ja Idioten seit weil ihr eine Pürfung abgelegt habt. Das Wort benutze ich nur deshalb weil ich ja nun einer der wenigen Angler hier bin die nur mit einen befr. FS unterwegs sind.

Nur zeigt mir das in eurer Elite genügend sagen wir mal Dreckspatzen und verantwortungslose Angler unter euch weilen. Genauso ist es ja Fakt das viele nach der Prüfung nicht in der Lage sind nun Montagen zu basteln oder waidgerecht zu töten und und und. Das zeigt mir das diese Prüfung absolut nichts bringt.

Bei allen Prüfungen die ich bisher in meinen Leben machen musste war das praktische Können immer gewährleistet. Nach dem Führerschein konnte ich Auto, Sattelzüge fahren, nach der Ausbildung perfekte Brötchen und Torten zaubern oder hatte den Umgang mit ordnungsgemäßen Be und Entladen drauf und so weiter und sofort. Alles also sinnvoll und keiner zweifelt daran.

Ich mache zwar ungern Vergleiche mit solche Prüfungen aber ich wollte mal den Unterschied klarstellen weil einige immer gerne mit FS Prüfung und Führerschein Prüfung ankommen. Fakt ist, wenn eine praktische ordnungsgemäße Ausübung nicht gewährleistet ist dann hat diese Prüfung eben keinen Sinn und gerade das Angeln braucht sowas nicht. Das ist Kinderkram und in paar Stunden zu erlernen was die Grundkenntnisse betrifft und nur die sind wichtig.


----------



## smithie (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> [...] Das zeigt mir das diese Prüfung absolut nichts bringt. [...]


Mal angenommen, diese Aussage ist völlig zutreffend.
Wie willst Du es mit der Argumentation "die Prüfung bringt nix, die Gründe dafür sind fraglich" schaffen, an der Pflicht zu rütteln?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> also alles in allem nur "könnte und währe" von dir und vermutungen.
> antonio


 
Stimmt - da es nicht meine Art ist, meine Vermutungen bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils als Tatsachen darzustellen.


----------



## Carp-MV (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Mal angenommen, diese Aussage ist völlig zutreffend.
> Wie willst Du es mit der Argumentation "die Prüfung bringt nix, die  Gründe dafür sind fraglich" schaffen, an der Pflicht zu rütteln?


Ich muss nicht mehr an der Pflicht rütteln denn diese gibt es Dank dem befr.FS ja in MV nicht mehr, wenn man nicht unbedingt den unbefr. FS besitzen will. Ich wünsche mir natürlich das diese Prüfung Bundesweit abgeschafft wird aber ich gebe ehrlich zu das ich nicht alleine nicht in der Lage währe dies abzuschaffen und das meine Gründe sicherlich niemals ausreichen würden um die Verantwortlichen davon zu überzeugen. Da müssen schon Menschen von ganz anderen Kaliber her und dazu gehöre ich nicht. Keine Sorge so übermütig bin ich dann auch nicht. ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> da hast du mich falsch verstanden zoddl.
> wo ist der unterschied(gesetzlich) beim töten beider.
> und wenn ich mir den fisch beim angeln auf grund meines entnahmerechtes angeeignet habe ist er auch in meinem besitz.
> und das tschges gilt nicht nur in der öffentlichkeit sondern auch auf meinem grundstück, um mal bei deinem beispiel zu bleiben.
> ...



Hier geht es um den Vergleich Kaninchen und Fisch.

Antonio, das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
Kaninchen sind hoch entwickelte Säugetiere mit nachgewiesenem Schmerz- und Leidempfinden. Wer Kaninchen hält, muss sehr viel Pflege und Sorgfalt aufwenden um die Tiere ordentlich und halbwegs artgerecht zu halten. 
Sie müssen eine geeignete Stallung haben, regelmäßig gefüttert werden und die Ställe müssen regelmäßig gesäubert werden.
Das töten eines Kaninchens ist schon komplizierter und bedarf auch größerer Entschlossenheit und Fertigkeit.

Ein Fisch wird im Gewässer geboren oder dort eingesetzt. Es bedarf keiner weiteren besonderen Pflegemaßnahmen. Fische haben kein Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden, bzw. ist dies bis heute nicht zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen. Das töten eines Fisches ist vergleichsweise profan und simpel.

Du siehst, es gibt sehr große Unterschiede zwischen Kaninchen und Fischen. Dennoch muss man zum fischen geprüft sein, zur Kaninchenhaltung nicht.

PS. Tschuldigung dass ich Deinen Beitrag mißbraucht habe um auf den Unterschied aufmerksam zu machen. Dass Du Dir darüber im klaren bist, weiß ich.






Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Juristisch betrachtet könnte der Unterschied darin liegen, dass die "Jagd" von wildlebenden Tieren prüfungspflichtig ist, während die Verwertung von Nutztieren nur den Bestimmungen des TierSchG unterliegt. Dies würde insoweit Sinn machen, dass der Eingriff in die Natur bei der Jagd nach wildlebenden Tieren ein wesentlich massiverer ist (und evtl. das ganze Ökosystem betreffen kann) als die Verwertung/Haltung von Nutztieren, deren Lebenszweck relativ beschränkt ist.
> 
> Vermutlich spielt auch eine Rolle, dass das Fischrecht historisch gewachsen ist und es Zeiten gab, als die Fischerei ein nicht unerheblicher Machtfaktor (Fisch = Nahrung) war, so dass sich hier die Prüfungspflicht etabliert hat.



Angenommen man folgt Deinen Argumenten, warum braucht man dann eine Prüfung, um an einem Forellenpuff zu angeln ?
Die Fische dort sind reine Nutztiere und haben mit Natur, Wildnis und Jagd nichts zu tun.

Auch zum historischen Wachstum der Angelfischerei sei angemerkt, dass die Prüfungspflicht flächendeckend (in den alten BL) grade mal etwas über 30 Jahre alt ist. Gemessen an der Historie der Angelfischerei ist das eine Neumodische Erscheinung.




smithie schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, diese Aussage ist völlig zutreffend.
> Wie willst Du es mit der Argumentation "die Prüfung bringt nix, die Gründe dafür sind fraglich" schaffen, an der Pflicht zu rütteln?



Es gibt da schon Mittel und Wege. Die Verbände könnten sich, statt mit den Tierschützern, mal mit der Tourismusbranche und der Berufsfischerei zusammensetzen. Da gibt es Lobby genug, mit der man gemeinsam bei der Politik an diesem Unsinn rütteln könnte.

Problem dabei: Die Verbände.

Aber auch dort ist in Kürze ein deutlicher Umbruch zu erwarten. Mal sehen, was die Zeit so an Veränderungen mit sich bringt. Und es muss ja nur ein BL schaffen, die Prüfung abzuschaffen. Dann ist die Prüfung, zumindest hinsichtlich des Tierschutzes, bundesweit nicht mehr zu halten. Sie bröckelt ja jetzt schon durch die Tourischeine. 

Ein Lichtblick und Hoffnungsschimmer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> ...........aber ich gebe ehrlich zu das ich nicht alleine nicht in der Lage währe dies abzuschaffen und das meine Gründe sicherlich niemals ausreichen würden um die Verantwortlichen davon zu überzeugen. Da müssen schon Menschen von ganz anderen Kaliber her und dazu gehöre ich nicht. Keine Sorge so übermütig bin ich dann auch nicht. ;-)



Das siehst Du nicht ganz richtig. Das hat nichts mit "Kaliber" zu tun, und Deine Argumente sind treffend.
Es muss nur durch möglichst viele ein entsprechender Druck auf die "Kaliber" ausgeübt werden. Bis jetzt drückt nur eine kleine Minderheit geprüfter Angler gegen die große Masse derer, die gerne mal angeln möchten. Die muss sich jedoch formieren.
Mach mal den Tourismusverbänden klar, dass sie mit zig tausend zusätzlichen Betten durch Angeltouristen rechnen können. Da würde schon was gehen.


----------



## Carp-MV (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Das siehst Du nicht ganz richtig. Das hat nichts mit "Kaliber" zu tun, und Deine Argumente sind treffend.
> Es muss nur durch möglichst viele ein entsprechender Druck auf die  "Kaliber" ausgeübt werden. Bis jetzt drückt nur eine kleine Minderheit  geprüfter Angler gegen die große Masse derer, die gerne mal angeln  möchten. Die muss sich jedoch formieren.
> Mach mal den Tourismusverbänden klar, dass sie mit zig tausend  zusätzlichen Betten durch Angeltouristen rechnen können. Da würde schon  was gehen.


Ich wollte damit auch nur Ausdrücken das ich nun nicht sehr redegewandt bin wie es vielleicht nötig wäre um dort Druck auszuüben.

Ich habe mich mittlerweile mal mit 2 Mitarbeiterin beim Ordnungsamt in verschiedenen Orten unterhalten wo ich meine FS hole. Diese gehen laut deren Aussage sehr gut weg, also nehmen so einige dieses Angebot dankend an und bisher sieht man auch keine nennenswerte Probleme. Aber gerade hier Angelt der größte Teil der diese Möglichkeit nutzt dann an der Ostsee. Solche wie ich die damit die Binnengewässer beangeln sind äußerst selten laut deren Aussage. Daher glaube ich auch kaum das es so einen Sturm an neue Angler dort geben würde wie einige ja befürchten.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hi, 
als Ausbilder setze ich mich mit dem Sinn und Unsinn der Prüfung wöchentlich auseinander.

Ich finde, dass eine Prüfung und ein dazugehöriger Vorbereitungskurs sinnvoll sind.

Jedoch sollten meiner Meinung nach die Schwerpunkte anders verteilt werden, sodass praktische Stunden am Wasser eingeführt werden, während gleichzeitig zu spezifische Aspekte und Fragen wegfallen sollten. 

Die spezielle Fischkunde erachte ich als sinnvoll, da ganzjährig geschützte Arten und geschohnte Arten von anderen unterschieden werden müssen, sodass die Hege der Gewässer nicht durch Unwissenheit, nachhaltig verschlechtert wird.
Hier sollte jedoch der Fokus auf regionale Arten fallen und das detailierte Abfragen von Meeresfischen und den endemischen Arten der Donau sollte stärker reduziert werden, wenn beide Lebensräume hunderte Kilometer vom Bundesland entfernt liegen oder sogar keine Verbindung besteht.

Die Basics der Gesetzeskunde sind ebenfalls nützlich, aber das Zuordnen eines Gesetzes zum exakten Paragraphen, halte ich für überaus fragwürdig!

Zusammenfassend würde ich mir wünschen einen Teil der Fragen herauszunehmen, da ich es nicht in Ordnung finde, zu spezielle Fragen, deren Antworten mit 99%er Sicherheit vergessen werden, für prüfungsrelevant zu erklären.


----------



## Zoddl (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> da hast du mich falsch verstanden zoddl.
> Das habe ich nicht wirklich (siehe zitierten Teil)
> 
> wo ist der unterschied(gesetzlich) beim töten beider.
> ...


In deinem letzten Satz hast du mich vermutlich falsch verstanden? Dass das TSG auch in meinen vier Wänden gilt, hatte ich geschrieben.|kopfkrat
Auf meinem Grundstück gelten insofern meine Spielregeln, da ich dieses im Regelfall mit anderen "Interessengruppen" nicht teile (Frau und Kind mal ausgeklammert).
Hundeleinenzwang, Verbot von Feuerstellen, Vogelruhezonen, Schutzgebiete, Mindestabstand zum Netz vom Berufsfischer etc spielen in meinem Garten absolut keine Rolle und ich brauche davon keine Kennung, wenn ich mein Kaninchen hier schlachten möchte.
Beim Versuch mir einen Fisch aus einem natürlich Gewässer anzueignen, komme ich im schlimmsten Fall mit allen Punkten in Berührung.


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ein sachkunde*nachweis* ist weder für den einen noch den andern vorgeschrieben.

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nabend,
Ist der Fischereischein( vor dem Gesetz) kein Sachkundenachweis??


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Man braucht nach dem Gesetz keinen Sachkundenachweis..


----------



## Gunnar. (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Thomas ,  6 - sezten!
DAS war nicht die Frage.


----------



## Zoddl (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Thomas ,  6 - sezten!
> DAS war nicht die Frage.


Der Fischereischein gilt als Sachkundenachweis. 


@Thomas
Wo finde ich die Info dazu?


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

den man nicht braucht.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=sachkundenachweis&sa=Suche


----------



## Tomasz (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Ist der Fischereischein( vor dem Gesetz) kein Sachkundenachweis??



Die Frage ist wofür?
Meines Wissens endet das Fischereirecht mit der "Aneignung" des Fisches nach dem Fang. Das nachfolgende Töten gehört demnach nicht mehr zum Fischereirecht. Das führt dann dazu, dass man zwar einen Fisch nur fangen darf, wenn man egal ob geprüft oder ungeprüft einen dazu benötigten Fischereischein (egal ab Vollwert-, Touri-, oder nur Friedfischschein) hat. Diesen Fisch anschließend töten, darf aber jeder andere auch, die nötige Sachkunde vorausgesetzt. Das es für die Tötung eines Tieres keiner Sachkunde durch eine Prüfung bedarf, zeigt der Kanninchenhalter. Kurzum, nur ich darf Kraft meines Fischreischeins in meiner Familie Fische fangen. Diese anschließend töten darf aber auch meine Frau.
Deshalb hat @antonio insofern recht, dass es zwar für das Fangen und das Töten einer Sachkunde bedarf, aber ein Nachweis für beides und schon garnicht für das Töten zwingend vorgeschrieben ist. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

tomasz wann wird der letzte das wohl endlich geschnackelt haben.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ironie an:
Wer an den benötigten Sachkundenachweis glaubt, setzt auch Harnischwelse zurück (und darf bittererweise noch Angler ausbilden...)
;-)))
Ironie aus..............


----------



## Gunnar. (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wofür?


 
Das wofür ist mir Wumpe.... bzw ein Aspekt um den es mir momenetan nicht geht.
Mich interessiert rein der FAKT ob der Fichereischein vor dem Gesetz ein Sachkundenachweis ist. ( Sinn oder Unsinn außenvorgelassen)


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

ich kenne kein gesetz/verordnung wo das drin steht.

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Meine Quelle bezügl Fischereischein = Sachkundenachweis hierzu:
erste Seite, vorletzter Absatz

Aber ich lese grad, dass der Halunke von Verfasser mit einem simplen "und", dass sich so nicht im Gesetzestext findet, mich ganz mies gelinkt hat!
War dann wohl etwas voreilig von mir...|peinlich
Sorry dafür!


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

tja, es wird wohl keinen entsprechenden gesetzestext oder ne verordnung geben wo das drin steht.
lasse mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren.
wers wissen will muß eben mal ne anfrage beim gewerbe- odder veterinäramt machen ob der fischereischein als sachkundenachweis für das gewerbliche töten anerkannt wird.

und ob mit oder ohne nachweis wer es verkehrt macht, kriegt so oder so eins auf die mütze.
der nachweis ist eben nur im gewerblichen bereich vorgeschrieben.

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> tja, es wird wohl keinen entsprechenden gesetzestext oder ne verordnung geben wo das drin steht.
> lasse mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren.
> wers wissen will muß eben mal ne anfrage beim gewerbe- odder veterinäramt machen ob der fischereischein als sachkundenachweis für das gewerbliche töten anerkannt wird.


Das der Fischereischein als Sachkundenachweis für das Töten von Fischen gilt, ist definitiv geregelt. Diesmal Originalquelle Gesetzestext:
http://www.verwaltungsvorschriften-im-internet.de/bsvwvbund_09022000_32135220006.htm
(Punkt3.2.3.)



> 3.2.3 Die erforderliche Sachkunde für das Betäuben oder Töten entsprechender Tiere ist des Weiteren nachgewiesen, wenn die betreffende Person im Besitz eines gültigen Jagd- oder Fischereischeins ist oder die Jäger- oder Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Klar gilt das als Nachweis - nur braucht man halt den Nachweis nicht ;-)))


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

na dann hast du das richtige gefunden.
ändert aber nichts daran, daß man den nachweis im privaten bereich nicht braucht.
wenn ich aber jetzt gewerblich fische schlachten möchte, ist der fischereischein als nachweis gültig.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> tomasz wann wird der letzte das wohl endlich geschnackelt haben.
> 
> antonio



Ganz ehrlich, so richtig verstanden habe ich das erst, als ich mich kürzlich mit dem Jugendfischreischein beschäftigt habe. Wobei mir schon klar ist, dass jeder Kanninchenzüchter seine Karnickel und auch jede Hausfrau den Silvesterkarpfen der Garaus machen darf. 
Beim Jugendfischereischein wird von Verbandsseite so argumentiert, dass es ein Unding ist, dass jedes Kind von Gesetzeswegen einen Fisch töten, aber nicht ohne Jugend- oder auch vollen Fischereischein diesen Fisch auch fangen darf. Vaters Fische darf es aber wiederum schon töten. Hier ist die Grenze zwischen Fischereirecht und Tierschutzgesetz. Habe ich den Fisch erstmal rechtmäßig gefangen und bezeichene diesen jetzt als meinen, greift das Fischereirecht nicht mehr. Dann gilt das Tierschutzgesetz. Also sollten man bitteschön auch den Kindern über den Jugendschein die Möglichkeit geben, angeln zu dürfen. Und das Argument, dass das damit verbundene Töten der Fische für die Kinder zu grausam wäre, zieht nicht mehr, denn das dürfen sie auch ohne Schein.

Zum Töten von Wirbeltieren im außergewerblichen Bereich bedarf es keines Nachweises sondern der "...dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten...". Die kann man jedem Kind beibringen indem man ihm das wie und warum erklärt. Dazu muss es sachkundig sein, diese Sachkunde braucht es aber nicht nachzuweisen.
Aber mal im Ernst, das hat mich auch daher bislang nur am Rande interessiert, weil man das mit gesundem Menschenverstand regeln kann. Der Gesetzgeber nennt das dann eben mit den "...notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten...":g. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Das der Fischereischein als Sachkundenachweis für das Töten von Fischen gilt, ist definitiv geregelt. Diesmal Originalquelle Gesetzestext:
> http://www.verwaltungsvorschriften-im-internet.de/bsvwvbund_09022000_32135220006.htm
> (Punkt3.2.3.)



Wie Thomas und Antonio schon geschrieben haben, ist damit der Nachweis erbracht, aber im außergewerblichen Bereich nicht erforderlich. So steht es im Gesetz und der zugehörigen Verordnung.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Carp-MV (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Zum Töten von Wirbeltieren im außergewerblichen Bereich bedarf es keines  Nachweises sondern der "...dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und  Fähigkeiten...". Die kann man jedem Kind beibringen indem man ihm das  wie und warum erklärt. Dazu muss es sachkundig sein, diese Sachkunde  braucht es aber nicht nachzuweisen.
> Aber mal im Ernst, das hat mich auch daher bislang nur am Rande  interessiert, weil man das mit gesundem Menschenverstand regeln kann.  Der Gesetzgeber nennt das dann eben mit den "...notwendigen Kenntnisse  und Fähigkeiten...":g.


Genauso beläuft es sich mit dem Angeln ja auch..... 
Das kann man jedem beibringen indem man ihm das  wie und warum zeigt und dieser hat dann eben die "notwendigen Kenntnisse  und Fähigkeiten". Eine Prüfung bedarf es dafür jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Der Nachweiß weißt ja nach das ich Besitz von theo + prak Wissen bzw Fähigkeiten bin. Baue ich nun Mist wäre das ja Vorsatz ( ich weis es ja) und kann entsprechen belangt werden.

Was ist nun mit dem der ohne "Ausbildung" den selben Mist baut? Der KANN es ja nicht besswer wissen. Wird der genauso belangt da Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt?
Oder sagt nun der verständliche Kadi: Hör zu - du wußstes das nicht - also kommst mit nem blauenAuge davon. ABER beim nächsten mal gibts was zwischen de Hörner!!!

Um das Beispiel genauer zu gestalten:
"Mist bauen" =  Fisch fangen und diesen nicht betäuben+ töten sondern einfach lebend ins nächst beste Behältnis stecken...

Als juristischer Laie würde es mich nicht wundern wenn der FS-Inhaber härter bestraft werden würde da Handlung wieder besseren Wissens.


----------



## Carp-MV (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Um das Beispiel genauer zu gestalten:
> "Mist bauen" =  Fisch fangen und diesen nicht betäuben+ töten sondern einfach lebend ins nächst beste Behältnis stecken...
> 
> Als juristischer Laie würde es mich nicht wundern wenn der FS-Inhaber  härter bestraft werden würde da Handlung wieder besseren Wissens.


Na dann würde ich mich aber wehren und darauf hinweisen das mir weder das betäuben noch das töten beigebracht wurde in dem Kurs und das ebensowenig geprüft wurde. Immerhin habe ich den FS doch als Nachweis das ich diese Dinge beherrsche oder nicht? Hab doch mein bestes gegeben und hab extra ne Prüfung abgelegt.... :m


----------



## Tomasz (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Als juristischer Laie würde es mich nicht wundern wenn der FS-Inhaber härter bestraft werden würde da Handlung wieder besseren Wissens.



Keine Ahnung, das selbe ging mir auch gerade durch den Kopf, als ich überlegt habe, ob ich mir ein Parkticket hole, dann zu spät zurück am Auto bin und 15,- Strafe zahlen soll oder ob ich gleich auf das Parkticket verzichte und dann nur 5,- Ordungswidrigkeit bezahlen muss.

Und zu meinem Beispiel mit der Hausfrau und dem Silvesterkarpfen noch der Hinweis, warum das heute immer seltener geschieht, liegt nicht daran das die Hausfrau den nicht auf den Kopf hauen darf, sondern zu Recht daran, dass sie den vermutlich nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar lebend in Zeitungspapier eingewickelt nach Hause tragen sollte. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Der Nachweiß weißt ja nach das ich Besitz von theo + prak Wissen bzw Fähigkeiten bin. Baue ich nun Mist wäre das ja Vorsatz ( ich weis es ja) und kann entsprechen belangt werden.
> 
> Was ist nun mit dem der ohne "Ausbildung" den selben Mist baut? Der KANN es ja nicht besswer wissen. Wird der genauso belangt da Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> *Na dann würde ich mich aber wehren und darauf hinweisen das mir weder das betäuben noch das töten beigebracht wurde* in dem Kurs und das ebensowenig geprüft wurde. Immerhin habe ich den FS doch als Nachweis das ich diese Dinge beherrsche oder nicht? Hab doch mein bestes gegeben und hab extra ne Prüfung abgelegt.... :m


 Mach es dir nicht zu einfach.  Das du den Fisch nicht lebend inne Tüte stecken darfst bekommste zu 100% in der Theorie begebracht.
Somit weißt du genau das du was falsch machst.

Fehlende Praxis würde bedeuten das du handwerkliche Fehler beim betäuben u.o. töten gemacht hast. Aber genau DAS ist in meinem fiktiven Beispiel nicht der Fall.


----------



## Zoddl (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Härter bestraft werden wird er nicht, derjenige ohne Ausbildung muss ja (die gleichen) Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten haben. Wenn diese fehlen, muss er sie sich aneignen bevor es zum Töten des Fisches kommt. Mit "nicht wissen" ist da nix. Wer es nicht kann, der darf es nicht.

Derjenige mit Ausbildung hat aber den anerkannten Nachweis, dass er eigentlich fähig ist. Der ohne Ausbildung hat jetzt offiziell bewiesen, dass er die Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse nicht besitzt. 
(Wenn er das wiederholt schafft)... was dann wohl zur nächsten Frage führen könnte.


----------



## Carp-MV (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> *Zitat von Gunnar:*
> Mach es dir nicht zu einfach.  Das du den Fisch nicht lebend inne Tüte stecken darfst bekommste zu 100% in der Theorie begebracht.
> Somit weißt du genau das du was falsch machst.
> 
> Fehlende Praxis würde bedeuten das du handwerkliche Fehler beim betäuben  u.o. töten gemacht hast. Aber genau DAS ist in meinem fiktiven Beispiel  nicht der Fall.


Aberrrrrrrrrrrrrr ...................ich bin dann ja  vermindert Schuldfähig und wenn dann noch ne Kiste Bier dazu kommt.....:m



> *Zitat von Zoddl:*
> Derjenige mit Ausbildung hat aber den anerkannten Nachweis, dass er eigentlich fähig ist.


Eigentlich fähig ist? Na wenn das kein toller Nachweis ist? Wie in Ralle seiner Signatur...*es wird die Vermutung bescheinigt*...na wenn das nichts ist wa? |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Aberrrrrrrrrrrrrr ...................ich bin dann ja  vermindert Schuldfähig und wenn dann noch ne Kiste Bier dazu kommt.....:m



Wer wird denn ne Kiste Bier zusammen mit Fischen in eine Tüte stecken ??:q


----------



## Carp-MV (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Wer wird denn ne Kiste Bier zusammen mit Fischen in eine Tüte stecken ??:q


Naja Ralle, wenn der Fisch besoffen ist wird seine Aussage bei den Fish-Cops wegen Tierquälerei meinerseits eventuell nicht ernst genommen. :m


----------



## Zoddl (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Eigentlich fähig ist? Na wenn das kein toller Nachweis ist? Wie in Ralle seiner Signatur...*es wird die Vermutung bescheinigt*...na wenn das nichts ist wa? |rolleyes


Nö... es ging um einen *erdachten* und angezeigten "Verstoss". Ein gedankliches Worst-Case-Szenario also. 
Und die verminderte *Schuldfähigkeit* nehme ich dir auch nicht ab.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Härter bestraft werden wird er nicht, derjenige ohne Ausbildung muss ja (die gleichen) Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten haben.
> Muß er wohl nicht. Er kann Angeln ohne einen Nachweis über Fertigkeiten und Wissen zu erbringen.
> 
> Wenn diese fehlen, muss er sie sich aneignen bevor es zum Töten des Fisches kommt.
> ...


Hier beißt sich Hunde und Katz dauernd in den Schwanz.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Gunnar, mach es doch nicht komplizierter als es ist.:m

Wer ein Wirbeltier tötet, muß einen vernünftigen Grund dazu haben. Dabei dürfen nicht mehr als vermeidbar Schmerz oder Leid zugefügt werden. Das gilt mal für jeden.

Wer das privat macht, muss über die dazu notwendigen Kenntniss und Fähigkeiten verfügen. Er muss diese Sachkunde aber nicht vor Beginn der Handlung in Form eines wie auch immer gearteten Dokumentes nachweisen.

Wer das gewerblich macht, muss - bevor er die Handlung ausführt - seine Sachkunde anhand eines Dokumentes nachweisen.

Ab dem Moment der Tötung, sind beide wieder gegenüber dem Tierschutzgesetz gleichgestellt. Beide müssen wisen, wie sie die Tötung sachgerecht durchzuführen haben. Machen sie es falsch, der eine wie der andere, greift das Tierschutzgesetz.

Der Sachkundenachweis zeichnet nicht den "besseren Töter" aus, sondern ist lediglich die Vorbedingung, dies im großen Umfang, gewerblich, zu machen.


----------



## Purist (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer ein Wirbeltier tötet, muß einen vernünftigen Grund dazu haben. Dabei dürfen nicht mehr als vermeidbar Schmerz oder Leid zugefügt werden. Das gilt mal für jeden.



Vernünftiger Grund: Man will das Wirbeltier essen. Wie sieht das mit dem Tierschutz eigentlich beim Kormoranabschießen aus? Bestandsregulierung? Oder ist es nur das, was einmal mit den Wölfen bei uns geschehen ist?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer das privat macht, muss über die dazu notwendigen Kenntniss und Fähigkeiten verfügen. Er muss diese Sachkunde aber nicht vor Beginn der Handlung in Form eines wie auch immer gearteten Dokumentes nachweisen.



Wobei gewiss ein Unterschied besteht, zwischen der Hausfrau, die einen, in der Badewanne gehälterten, Weihnachtskarpfen in der heimischen Küche schlachtet und einem Angler, der das Blutbad (bei großen Fischen) in der Natur, aber dadurch auch in aller Öffentlichkeit durchführt. 
Tatsache, jenseits der Gesetze, ist allerdings, dass das Schlachten von großen Wirbeltieren (von Pferd bis Schwein), was noch vor 60 Jahren auf jedem Dorf völlig üblich war, weitgehend aus dem Blick des "Durchschnittsbürgers" verschwunden ist und man durchaus sagen kann: Die Mehrheit weiss nicht mehr wirklich "wie das geht". 
Die Fischereiprüfung kam erst viele Jahre später. 

Haustiere, taugen nicht für Vergleiche, das ist ist rechtlich gewiss eine Sondernummer, wo wohl das greift was durchaus Recht ist, dass ein Wirbeltier nur von demjenigen getötet werden darf, der die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat. Das kann auch der Kaninchenzüchter sein, der sich das Schlachten vom Opa abgeguckt hat. 

Allerdings ist das nur ein winziger Teil der Fischereiprüfung, der, nach meinem Eindruck, deutlich hinter geschützten Fischarten, anderen Gesetzen und Pflichten oder der Gewässerökologie steht.


----------



## smithie (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Die kann man jedem Kind beibringen indem man ihm das wie und warum  erklärt. Dazu muss es sachkundig sein, diese Sachkunde braucht es aber  nicht nachzuweisen.


Den Nachweis wird man wahrscheinlich nur im Streitfall (Anzeige) erbringen müssen.


----------



## antonio (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> Den Nachweis wird man wahrscheinlich nur im Streitfall (Anzeige) erbringen müssen.



nein wie oft denn nun noch *nachweis* *nur im gewerblichen bereich*.

antonio


----------



## smithie (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> nein wie oft denn nun noch *nachweis* *nur im gewerblichen bereich*.
> 
> antonio





> Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.


Wenn es im Streitfall darum geht, ob Du ein Wirbeltier töten darfst, wirst Du erläutern (um nicht nachweisen zu sagen) müssen, die "...dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten..." zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Bräuchte man juristisch wirklich den Nachweis, wären weder Tourischeine noch prüfungsfreies (ergo nachweisfreies) Friedfischangeln gesetzlich erlaubt/möglich..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> Wenn es im Streitfall darum geht, ob Du ein Wirbeltier töten darfst, wirst Du erläutern (um nicht nachweisen zu sagen) müssen, die "...dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten..." zu haben.



Quark. Den Nachweis musst Du nur bei gewerbsmäßigem Handeln bringen. Und das hat dann auch nix damit zu tun, ob das handeln dem Tierschutzgesetz entsprach oder nicht.


----------



## smithie (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bräuchte man juristisch wirklich den Nachweis, wären weder Tourischeine noch prüfungsfreies (ergo nachweisfreies) Friedfischangeln gesetzlich erlaubt/möglich..


Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben als Voraussetzung für einen Tourischein.
Ich habe gesagt, dass du deine Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten erläutern werden musst, wenn es hart auf hart kommt.

Hätte gleich Erläuterung und nicht Nachweis schreiben sollen... -.-
=> ich brauche mehr Kaffee


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

eben.......

Dadurch wird ja immer wieder so Unfug in die Welt gesetzt, dass man einen Nachweis bräuchte - selbst Anwälte, selbsternannte Fischereirechtsexperten und Verbandsgechschäftsführer, behaupten sowas ja mal wider besseren Wissens sogar in Landesparlamentsausschüssen - da braucht einen sowas dann wirklich nicht zu wundern, wenn Angler das nicht mehr blicken...


----------



## olaft64 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass eine Anklage gegen einen Angler wegen Tierquälerei beim Schlachten (wenn ein Anzeige soweit käme) irgend eine Form von Befähigungsnachweis- sei es durch praktische Vorführung- erfordern würde. Was aber nichts mit der Fischerprüfung zu tun hat.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Tomasz (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> ...Ich habe gesagt, dass du deine Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten erläutern werden musst, wenn es hart auf hart kommt....





olaft64 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass eine Anklage gegen einen Angler wegen Tierquälerei beim Schlachten (wenn ein Anzeige soweit käme) irgend eine Form von Befähigungsnachweis- sei es durch praktische Vorführung- erfordern würde. Was aber nichts mit der Fischerprüfung zu tun hat.
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Entweder hast Du  entprechend den Bestimmungen des Tierschutzgesetzes das Tier getötet  oder nicht. Entweder straffrei oder eben nicht. Die Erläuterung wie Du  es hättest nach Recht und Gesetz richtig machen müssen hilft Dir dann  auch nicht weiter. Egal ob Du dafür im gewerblichen Bereich einen Nachweis hast oder im privaten Bereich nicht. Auch der Nachweis im gewerblichen Bereich schützt Dich nicht vor Strafe, wenn Du eben nicht nach Recht und Gesetz gehandelt hast. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Entweder hast Du  entprechend den Bestimmungen des Tierschutzgesetzes das Tier getötet  oder nicht. Entweder straffrei oder eben nicht. Die Erläuterung wie Du  es hättest nach Recht und Gesetz richtig machen müssen hilft Dir dann  auch nicht weiter. Egal ob Du dafür im gewerblichen Bereich einen Nachweis hast oder im privaten Bereich nicht. Auch der Nachweis im gewerblichen Bereich schützt Dich nicht vor Strafe, wenn Du eben nicht nach Recht und Gesetz gehandelt hast.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



So schaut das aus.#6


Und auch in dieser Frage macht die Fischereiprüfung keinen Sinn, bzw. hat keinerlei Bedeutung für den privaten Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Und - von allem andern ab und dass  man eh keinen Nachweis braucht:

Im deutschen Rechtssystem muss dir der Staatsanwalt ZWEIFELSFREI die Schuld beweisen, nicht der Angeklagte muss seine Unschuld beweisen.

So ne Beweisführung über falsches töten , die würd ich gerne mal sehen 
;-))


----------



## ernie1973 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich dachte wenigstens bei diesem Thema herrscht zumindest schon lange Einigkeit.

Im privaten Bereich (Angeln, Kaninchenzucht etc.) braucht man keinen Sachkundenachweis zum Töten - im gewerblichen Bereich schon.


Die Prüfung zum Fischereischein hat diesbezüglich (eigentlich !...s.u.) keinerlei rechtliche Bedeutung.


Jedoch wäre es wünschenswert, dass richtiges Betäuben & Schlachten *JEDEM* Angler beigebracht wird (ob nun im Rahmen der Prüfung - oder sonstwie - Hauptsache effektiv, flächendeckend und RICHTIG!) - in *Theorie & Praxis*, *bevor* er ans Wasser gehen darf - aber - das wird wohl leider aus vielen Gründen nur Wunschdenken meinerseits bleiben!

...und wer sich wirklich aufregen möchte, der kann sich mal mit der Praxis im kommerziellen Fischfang auf hoher See (und AUCH beim kommerz. Nebenerwerbsfischer!) beschäftigen und sich fragen, wie das mit dem Betäuben & Schlachten der gefangenen Fische dort so gehandhabt wird - und das sind die Fischstäbchen, die man dann zu kaufen bekommt....!

*...das können wir Angler besser machen - und sollten es auch tun!*



Ernie

PS:

Theoretisch ist es denkbar, dass man trotz allem vor Gericht von einem "geprüften" Angler ein "Mehr" an Wissen & Fähigkeiten verlangt, wenn es beispielsweise mal in einem Verfahren um einen Verstoss gegen das TierschG geht - ähnlich, wie von trainierten Kampsportlern oft "mehr" erwartet wird, wenn es um Körperverletzungsdelikte geht, als von einem "Normalo" - mir ist persönlich ein Fall bekannt, indem es für den Kampfsportler ein Nachteil war, dass er sich "so gut" wehren konnte - und es war kein "Exzess" im Spiel! Er wurde bestraft, weil man der Ansicht war, er hätte sich "anders" und "milder" verteidigen können - obwohl er der Angegriffene war!!!....rechtlich fast ein Skandal - aber praktisch wohl doch nicht so selten - zumindest nicht undenkbar!

Also *könnte* sich das Vorhandensein eines Angelscheins allerhöchstens mal strafschärfend für einen geprüften Angler im Rahmen der Strafzumessung auswirken, wenn es z.B. um das TierschG geht, da der Richter (evtl. irrigerweise) davon ausgeht, man hätte bei der momentanen Prüfungspraxis ein "Mehr" an Wissen/Fähigkeiten, als der "Normalo"....theoretisch ist es bei einem geprüften Angler ja auch so (praktisch wäre es toll, wenn es immer auch so wäre.....

Zudem kann man bei Verstössen mit TierschutzG-Bezug einem geprüften Angler seinen Schein entziehen.

Aber - gesperrt werden für die Neuerteilung eines Fischereischeins können geprüfte und ungeprüfte Angler gleichermaßen wegen tierschutzrechtlichen Verstössen nach Rechtskraft der Entscheidung!

...teuer wird´s auch für beide!

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Jedoch wäre es wünschenswert, dass richtiges Betäuben & Schlachten *JEDEM* Angler beigebracht wird (ob nun im Rahmen der Prüfung - oder sonstwie - Hauptsache effektiv, flächendeckend und RICHTIG!) - in *Theorie & Praxis*, *bevor* er ans Wasser gehen darf - aber - das wird wohl leider aus vielen Gründen nur Wunschdenken meinerseits bleiben!



Das töten von Tieren zu Schulungszwecken verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.

Betäuben ist sowieso völliger Quark. Der Fisch muss mit dem ersten Schlag im Nirwana landen, alles andere, also die dosierung des Schlages nur um zu betäuben, ist haarsträubend. 

Beim anschließenden herumforkeln mit dem Messer wird das Herz in den meisten Fällen gar nicht getroffen. Reine Alibigeschichte.

Ich habe übrigens in noch keinem Fischereigesetz gelesen, wie ein Fisch "richtig" zu töten ist. Mag sein, dass ich es übersehen habe.

Ansonsten ist dieses Betäuben und Töten typischer Prüfungsblödsinn. 

Einem Fisch mit einem Knüppel den Schädel einzuschlagen bedarf keiner großartigen Erklärung, oder wie will man da eine Durchführungsvorschrift erlassen?

Fest druff und gut ist. Auch das anschließende abstechen zum ausbluten ist mit einem Satz erklärt.

So what ?

"Der Fisch ist mit einem oder mehreren, kräftigen Schlägen auf den Kopfbereich zu töten. Anschließend ist mit einem geeigneten Messer ein Stich im Kehlbereich, etwas unterhalb der Höhe des Kiemenansatzes durchzuführen, bis Blut austritt."

Was will man daran ausgiebig erklären oder schulen ?

Könnte man vielleicht gleichzeitig mit einer Verordnung zum totschlagen von Mücken erlassen.

Weioweiowei....#d


----------



## ernie1973 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das töten von Tieren zu Schulungszwecken verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> Betäuben ist sowieso völliger Quark. Der Fisch muss mit dem ersten Schlag im Nirwana landen, alles andere, also die dosierung des Schlages nur um zu betäuben, ist haarsträubend.
> 
> ...



Dann schlachtet man halt´ im Rahmen des Kurses mal Forellen zum Räuchern und lässt die Kursteilnehmer zusehen & mitwirken - das ist dann schon Töten zum Verzehr - wogegen niemand ernsthaft etwas haben wird oder machen kann! *grins*

Ich schrieb zudem auch nicht, dass dies im Rahmen einer Prüfung erfolgen soll, sondern dass ich mir wünsche, dass es jeder vor dem Angeln richtig beigebracht bekommt - egal wie, von wem - ob mit oder ohne Zwang!

Zudem sollten natürlich Zuwiderhandlungen kontrolliert & auch bestraft werden, was ebenfalls *nix* mit ner Prüfung zu tun hat!

Aber - Angler sollten das einfach können, *bevor (!!!)* sie anfangen zu angeln - *wie* sie sich das aneignen, dass ist mir Wurscht - *ob* sie sich das vorher aneignen oder nicht, dass juckt mich schon irgendwie!

...und ich traf schon Leute, die angelten und Probleme damit hatten, den gefangenen Fisch überhaupt anzufassen (Städter im Forellenpuff vermute ich!) - da hat es ganz schön gedauert, bevor mal endlich der zögerliche Schlag auf den Kopf erfolgte!!!...sowas sollte und muss nicht sein!

Und - ja - ich gehe dann hin und erläutere denen, wie es zu geschehen hat!...aber - wenn sie alleine in freier Wildbahn rumhantieren, dann hilft ihnen erstmal keiner - aber das eignen sie sich sicher schnell selber alles an!

*Ironie an*

...zudem reicht ein Schlag auf den Kopf z.B. beim Aal nicht aus - aber diese Erkenntnis wird sich ja sicherlich jeder freiwillig aneignen, BEVOR er zum Angeln geht!
Wofür da erst noch "Grundwissen" verlangen....

*Ironie aus*



Ernie

PS:

Das wir auch in diesem Punkt nicht einer Meinung sind, dass liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich Fische eben *nicht* bloß als "tumbes schwimmendes Gemüse" ansehe - so wie Du es an anderer Stelle schonmal geäußert hast.

Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden - für mich sind Fische allerdings Kreaturen, die einen gewissen Respekt geniessen & ich habe gelernt, dass ich ihnen auch bei der Tötung zum Verzehr und im Umgang mit ihnen - ganz allgemein - einen gewissen Respekt erweise. 

Schwer zu sagen, was da "richtig" oder "falsch" ist - ich habe jedoch ganz persönlich dazu eine Meinung und auch eine Einstellung, die mich prägt - beim Angeln und beim Schreiben!

...und dafür brauche ich auch kein Gesetz - da geht es nur um das, was ICH selber für mich als richtig empfinde!...das kann natürlich jeder für sich anders sehen!

Aber mit deinem "Gemüse-Spruch" wird die Anglerschaft sicherlich keine Sympathie & Akzeptanz im Volke finden (aber das ist nur eine spekulative Vermutung meinerseits!).

LG & Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Purist (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bräuchte man juristisch wirklich den Nachweis, wären weder Tourischeine noch prüfungsfreies (ergo nachweisfreies) Friedfischangeln gesetzlich erlaubt/möglich..



Wo kein Kläger, dort keine klare Regelung per Gericht. 
Ihr erinnert euch noch, an den populistischen CDU-Politiker, der nun bei Bilfinger Berger tätig ist? Der machte einmal, lange ist's ja noch nicht her, Wahlkampf mit Hetze gegen unsere Mitbürger, weil seiner Ansicht nach, Schächten in der Wohnung "undeutsch" sei. Tierschützer fanden das natürlich ganz toll. 
Genau dabei sind wir wieder aber bei etwas handfestem, was geprüfte Sportfischer in der Hand haben. Ob wir es beherrschen, sei dahingestellt, geschult wurden wir darin jedoch, mit staatlich abgesegnet. Als juristisch sichere Waffe gegen Peta und Co taugt die Prüfung durchaus.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger, dort keine klare Regelung per Gericht.
> Ihr erinnert euch noch, an den populistischen CDU-Politiker, der nun bei Bilfinger Berger tätig ist? Der machte einmal, lange ist's ja noch nicht her, Wahlkampf mit Hetze gegen unsere Mitbürger, weil seiner Ansicht nach, Schächten in der Wohnung "undeutsch" sei. Tierschützer fanden das natürlich ganz toll.
> Genau dabei sind wir wieder aber bei etwas handfestem, was geprüfte Sportfischer in der Hand haben. Ob wir es beherrschen, sei dahingestellt, geschult wurden wir darin jedoch, mit staatlich abgesegnet. Als juristisch sichere Waffe gegen Peta und Co taugt die Prüfung durchaus.



Es ist ja nicht einmal eine wirkliche "juristische Waffe" - aber - ein weiteres gutes Argument *FÜR* gesamtgesellschaftliche Akzeptanz in der heutigen Zeit, wenn die Anglerschaft geschlossen mit einer irgendwie zumindest auf dem Papier nachgewiesenen flächendeckenden Grundbildung aufwarten kann!

Es macht uns als Angler insgesamt und auch langfristig unangreifbarer nach *AUSSEN*!...das wird von einigen verkannt und meiner Ansicht nach auch unterschätzt, als weiteres Argument *FÜR* die Prüfungspflicht!

Aber - z.Zt. erfolgen die bedrohlichsten Angriffe meiner Ansicht nach von *INNEN*, was man auch daran erkennt, dass sich schon bei dieser einen Frage hier drin keine Einigkeit erzielen lässt - und auch kein Kompromiss in Sicht ist, mit dem alle Angler leben wollen oder "können".

Selbst unter uns Anglern gehen die Meinungen dazu soooo weit auseinander, dass wir wohl erst-recht nicht nach aussen geschlossen als Gemeinschaft auftreten können!

Wenn´s schon im Kleinen nicht klappt, wie soll´s dann im Großen klappen?....wen wundert´s da noch, dass eine Fusion so "hakt"....

E.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das töten von Tieren zu Schulungszwecken verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.


 
Erst mal hallo an alle hier im Board. Hab mich eben registriert, um zukünftig vor allem in den praktischen Threads zu lesen und was beizutragen, trotzdem mein erstes Post zu diesem politischen Thema hier #h

Ralle, dann verstößt die bayerische Fischereiprüfungsverordnung gegen das Tierschutzgesetz:
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/13256/index.php

7.3 Praktische Übungen zum Töten und Schlachten von Fischen

Ich habe (nach 20jähriger Angelpause) vergangenes Jahr den Vorbereitungslehrgang beim Bezirksverein Erlangen absolviert.

Neben dem Unterricht war es u.a. verpflichtend, in einer praktischen Unterweisung 2 Forellen zu schlachten. Dies geschah natürlich mit dem Hinweis, dass jeder Teilnehmer seine Fische mit nach Hause nimmt und dort verwertet.

Die Ansage des Kursleiters war klar: Ohne Nachweis an der Teilnahme dieses "Schlachtlehrgangs" keine Bescheinigung zur Prüfungsteilnahme, mit Hinweis auf den bayerischen Ausbildungsplan.


----------



## antonio (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erst mal hallo an alle hier im Board. Hab mich eben registriert, um zukünftig vor allem in den praktischen Threads zu lesen und was beizutragen, trotzdem mein erstes Post zu diesem politischen Thema hier #h
> 
> Ralle, dann verstößt die bayerische Fischereiprüfungsverordnung gegen das Tierschutzgesetz:
> http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/13256/index.php
> ...



antonio


----------



## Tomasz (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht einmal eine wirkliche "juristische Waffe" - aber - ein weiteres gutes Argument *FÜR*  gesamtgesellschaftliche Akzeptanz in der heutigen Zeit, wenn die  Anglerschaft geschlossen mit einer irgendwie zumindest auf dem Papier  nachgewiesenen flächendeckenden Grundbildung aufwarten kann!
> ...
> Aber - z.Zt. erfolgen die bedrohlichsten Angriffe meiner Ansicht nach von *INNEN*,  was man auch daran erkennt, dass sich schon bei dieser einen Frage hier  drin keine Einigkeit erzielen lässt - und auch kein Kompromiss in Sicht  ist, mit dem alle Angler leben wollen oder "können"...





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich dachte wenigstens bei diesem Thema herrscht zumindest schon lange Einigkeit.
> 
> Im privaten Bereich (Angeln, Kaninchenzucht etc.) braucht man keinen Sachkundenachweis zum Töten - im gewerblichen Bereich schon.
> 
> ...



Ja wie denn nun. 
Als Du davon geschrieben hast, dass "...die Prüfung zum Fischereischein hat diesbezüglich (eigentlich !...s.u.) keinerlei rechtliche Bedeutung..." wollte ich Dir schon zustimmen, mit dem Hinweis, dass wir da egal ob pro oder contra Prüfung endlich mal einen gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden haben. Und angesichts der Querelen wäre das wichtig endlich mal fest zu halten. 
Und dann wird die Prüfung, die ja nun nachweislich nicht im juristischen Sinne für das Töten der Fische im privaten Bereich taugt, doch wieder als "vorsorgendes" Element angeführt.  
Da sehe ich dann tatsächlich "...die bedrohlichsten Angriffe meiner Ansicht nach von *INNEN..." *wie Du selbst schreibst. Was soll angesichts der klaren Gesetzeslage denn dieser ewige "Vorsorgegedanke". Die beste Vorsorge ist, garnicht angeln zu gehen. 
Ansonsten ist es in meinen Augen wichtig, dass wir uns nicht gegenseitig die Argumente für die Tierschützer erarbeiten sollten. Das machen die schon selbst. Wir sollten uns gemeinsam und unabhängig von den persönlichen Ansichten zur Prüfung dafür stark machen, dass wir im Rahmen der bestehenden Gesetze möglichst unbürokratisch angeln können. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erst mal hallo an alle hier im Board. Hab mich eben registriert, um zukünftig vor allem in den praktischen Threads zu lesen und was beizutragen, trotzdem mein erstes Post zu diesem politischen Thema hier #h
> 
> Ralle, dann verstößt die bayerische Fischereiprüfungsverordnung gegen das Tierschutzgesetz:
> http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/13256/index.php
> ...



Meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu: Ich würde kein Tier töten, weil jemand Drittes das von mir verlangt. Dafür sehe ich keinen vernünftigen Grund und habe da das Tierschutzgesetz auf meiner Seite. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



antonio schrieb:


> also wurden sie nicht zu schulungszwecken sondern zur sinnvollen verwertung geschlachtet.
> 
> antonio


 
Klar, so würde man sich seitens des Vereins rauswinden. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass tatsächlich alle Forellen in der Pfanne gelandet sind.

Hätte aber ein Teilnehmer gesagt, er schlachtet nicht, egal aus welchen Gründen, so wäre ihm die Prüfungsteilnahme verwehrt worden. Das Schlachten war Pflichteil des Lehrgangs.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu: Ich würde kein Tier töten, weil jemand Drittes das von mir verlangt. Dafür sehe ich keinen vernünftigen Grund und habe da das Tierschutzgesetz auf meiner Seite.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
Wer das durchziehen will, hat aber einen harten Weg vor sich. Meines Wissens nach wird hier in der Gegend in allen Vorbereitungslehrgängen "zwangsgeschlachtet". Bei Weigerung/Abwesenheit keine Prüfungszulassung.

Du müsstest also vor Gericht ziehen, um Dir die Zulassung zu erstreiten. Ein langer, teurer Weg mit ungewissem Ausgang und sicher ohne Unterstützung des Bayerischen Fischereiverbandes ...


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns gemeinsam und unabhängig von den persönlichen Ansichten zur Prüfung dafür stark machen, dass wir im Rahmen der bestehenden Gesetze möglichst unbürokratisch angeln können.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
sorry für's Kürzen.
Stimmt . Anstatt juristische Übungen zu machen, sollte es genau darum gehen. Aber wenn ich so - das Pro für die Prüfung lese, wirds wohl schwierig da nen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden. Die Argumente für die Prüfung sind mir tendenziell zu subjektiv.
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

kommt eben drauf an was man als grund deklariert.
hier eben die verwertung.
und wenn einer nicht geschlachtet hätte ist das sein problem.
er hat ja dann nicht die fähigkeiten und kann/darf dann beim angeln eben auch keine fische schlachten.
ist eben wie in vielen andern bereichen auch, oftmals ist es eine frage der formulierung/begründung und man ist aus dem schneider.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja wie denn nun.
> Als Du davon geschrieben hast, dass "...die Prüfung zum Fischereischein hat diesbezüglich (eigentlich !...s.u.) keinerlei rechtliche Bedeutung..." wollte ich Dir schon zustimmen, mit dem Hinweis, dass wir da egal ob pro oder contra Prüfung endlich mal einen gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden haben. Und angesichts der Querelen wäre das wichtig endlich mal fest zu halten.
> Und dann wird die Prüfung, die ja nun nachweislich nicht im juristischen Sinne für das Töten der Fische im privaten Bereich taugt, doch wieder als "vorsorgendes" Element angeführt.
> Da sehe ich dann tatsächlich "...die bedrohlichsten Angriffe meiner Ansicht nach von *INNEN..." *wie Du selbst schreibst. Was soll angesichts der klaren Gesetzeslage denn dieser ewige "Vorsorgegedanke". Die beste Vorsorge ist, garnicht angeln zu gehen.
> ...



Also - wer sich um die Zukunft des Angelns *wirklich* realistisch & langfristig sorgt, der *MUSS* sich meiner Ansicht nach Gedanken darum machen, mit welchen (Gegen-) Argumenten die Gegner des Angelns kommen und künftig aufwarten werden!

Der Tierschutzgedanke ist leider einer der Punkte, indem wir als Angler angreifbar sind - obwohl das alles rechtlich durchaus sehr sehr umstritten ist & in der Wissenschaft einige entscheidende Dinge nach wie vor hochumstritten sind!

Dabei *KANN* die Prüfungspflicht allen Anglern durchaus nützen, um den Gegnern des Angeln´s zumindest das Argument der nachgewiesenen "Qualifikation" (wobei man nat. über die Qualität derselben streiten kann!) entgegenzuhalten!

Auswüchse der letzten Zeit sind z.B. der bayr. "Abknüppel-§", der im wesentlichen wohl eine Reaktion darauf sein sollte, dass "C&R" immer populärer wird, was* im Ergebnis für alle Angler (zum. in Bayern!) zum Problem wurde* - und weiter werden wird, wenn wir nicht aufpassen (und das, obwohl zumindest laut einiger Umfragen die MEISTEN Angler kein reines C&R, sondern eher ein wie auch immer geartetes "C&D" praktizieren).

Der Fang zum Spaß und für´s Photo alleine wird dauerhaft kein taugliches Argument zum Angeln sein können - auch wenn manche sich das wünschen - ich glaube, damit werden wir uns mehr und mehr Restriktionen einfangen, als wir Freiheiten gewinnen werden, wenn wir dies als Ziel verfolgen, um für die Angeleinstellung einer Minderheit zu kämpfen - ist aber nur meine Meinung - ohne dabei "C&R" selber zu verteufeln - soll jeder machen wie er meint - aber - wer als reiner "C&R"´ler damit groß in die Öffentlichkeit geht, der kann sich durchaus mal Ärger einfangen - das ist leider so!

Aber - es sei der kurze Verweis auf bereits ergangene "C&R"  - Urteile erlaubt - zudem gibt es aktuell Klagen & Anzeigen gegen diverse "Wettkampfangelveranstaltungen" -(u.a. auch die TFT-Trout-Serie-A) - gegen Forellenpuffs, die seit zig Jahren "behördlich geduldetes" scheinloses Angeln ermöglicht hatten, obwohl dies eigentlich schon lange illegal war usw.....!

Wer die Prüfung gemacht hat, der sollte wissen, dass es für die Tötung eines Fisches eines "vernünftigen Grundes" bedarf, der nicht ein Pokal oder ein Photo sein wird (<--vermutlich!) - und auch, wie die tötung von statten zu gehen hat!


Die Bedeutung der Prüfungspflicht ist also auch keine echte "rechtliche" - sondern eher eine "faktische und argumentative" in meinen Augen!

Das ist ein Unterschied!

Und ob die Prüfung zum töten von Fischen "taugt" oder nicht, dass ist keine Frage - denn dafür ist sie im privaten Bereich weder vorgeschrieben - noch - noch in ihrer jetzigen Form (meistens) irgendwie nützlich!

Trotzdem sollte jeder Angler meiner Ansicht nach das Töten beherrschen, *bevor* er alleine angeln geht - oder auch angeln gehen DARF!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu: Ich würde kein Tier töten, weil jemand Drittes das von mir verlangt. Dafür sehe ich keinen vernünftigen Grund und habe da das Tierschutzgesetz auf meiner Seite.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



ist erst mal richtig.
du schlachtest dort aber zur verwertung, so war es als grund angegeben.(ob nun vorgeschoben spielt keine rolle).
wenn dus nicht tust keine prüfung, da du keine fähigkeiten hast, so wird die argumentation dann dort sein.

antonio


----------



## Purist (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es in meinen Augen wichtig, dass wir uns nicht gegenseitig die Argumente für die Tierschützer erarbeiten sollten. Das machen die schon selbst. Wir sollten uns gemeinsam und unabhängig von den persönlichen Ansichten zur Prüfung dafür stark machen, dass wir im Rahmen der bestehenden Gesetze möglichst unbürokratisch angeln können.



Wer spricht von uns für Tierschützer? Wir sprechen doch grundlegend davon, dass wir, als Angler, in einem Boot sitzen, wenn es um "extreme" Tierschützer geht. Das tut weder derjenige, der im Hinterhof seine Kaninchen schlachtet, noch jemand, der man eben in seinem Garten einem eigenen Huhn das Genick bricht. 
Wir Angler sind es, die eine (?Zwangs-!-)Gemeinschaft bilden und in der Öffentlichkeit unserem Hobby nachgehen, völlig unabhängig davon, was wir als Einzelne von der Prüfung oder den Verbänden halten.

Wenn wir nun mit der Forderung nach "möglichst unbürokratischer Angelei" (heisst für mich: weg mit der Prüfung, einigen Gesetzen) kommen, liefern wir die Munition für Angelgegner doch frei Haus. Zudem muss die Angelei in einem gewissen Rahmen reglementiert sein, zu unserem eigenen Nutzen, in unserem eigenen Interesse. All das steht für mich gegen "wenig Bürokratie", die kann man sich anderswo  schenken, aber nicht in unserem Land (mit seiner Bevölkerungs/Beton-Dichte und relativ wenigen Gewässern (Ausnahme bildet wohl nur Norddeutschland, aber dort leben, außer vielleicht in den Metropolen, recht wenige Menschen)).


----------



## eiswerner (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hallo ich bin auf jedenfall für die Sportfischerprüfung, schon wegen der umfangreichen Kurse die schaden keinem oder gibts nur Alleswisser die nur mit Geld sich die Natur und dazu Zähle ich die Angelei sich erkaufen können.
Solch Spezis habe ich schon in Dänemark und in Norwegen kennengelernt, da muß man sich Schämen dass man als Deutscher mit denen verglichen wird.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

...kein Angler wird den extremen "Schützern" ihre Argumente liefern wollen - aber - die Argumente, welche von dieser Seite kommen zu ignorieren, dass hilft uns auch nicht - im Gegenteil!

Also --> unangreifbarer machen, um auch künftig angeln zu können.

Wir müssen uns wehren - auch durch Qualifikation, die aber nur nützt, wenn sie in irgendeiner Form auch nachgewiesen ist!

Die Prüfungspflicht hilft nach meiner Ansicht dabei und der ersatzlose Wegfall würde unser Hobby von aussen noch leichter angreifbar machen, als es dass heute leider offenbar schon ist!


E.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Der Fang zum Spaß und für´s Photo alleine wird dauerhaft kein taugliches Argument zum Angeln sein können - auch wenn manche sich das wünschen - ich glaube, damit werden wir uns mehr und mehr Restriktionen einfangen, als wir Freiheiten gewinnen werden, wenn wir dies als Ziel verfolgen, um für die Angeleinstellung einer Minderheit zu kämpfen - ist aber nur meine Meinung -


 
Ernies Befürchtungen werden leider immer mehr Realität.

Hier in Mittelfranken werden ab kommendem Jahr die Zügel seitens der Behörden kräftig angezogen:
- Weitgehendes Verbot aller über das gesetzliche Mindestmaß hinausgehenden Schutzmaße (inkl. Küchenkorridore)
- Kein Mindestmaß mehr für Waller (kein einheimischer Fisch, muss komplett entnommen werden), auch in Vereinsweihern
- Kaum noch erweiterte Schonzeiten für Raubfisch

Und das alles in Verbindung mit der prinzipiellen Entnahmepflicht (die an Verbandsgewässern mittlerweile rigoros durchgesetzt wird, wenn die Ausrede Beifang ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit nicht greift)


----------



## Tomasz (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin auf jedenfall für die Sportfischerprüfung, schon wegen der umfangreichen Kurse die schaden keinem oder gibts nur Alleswisser die nur mit Geld sich die Natur und dazu Zähle ich die Angelei sich erkaufen können.
> Solch Spezis habe ich schon in Dänemark und in Norwegen kennengelernt, da muß man sich Schämen dass man als Deutscher mit denen verglichen wird.



Hier verstehe ich den Zusammenhang nicht. 
Wer sagt Dir denn, dass die saufenden deutschen Raubfischer in Norwegen keine geprüften Angler sind? Ich schäme mich für solche Idioten am Wasser egal ob sie in Deutschland geprüft sind oder nicht. Und das viele von denen geprüft sind habe ich oft genug erleben müssen. 
Und Dir ist schon klar, dass Norweger auch keine Prüüfung haben und sich dennnoch am Wasser zu benehmen verstehen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@naturliebhaber

wenn man in bayern das gesetz anwendet greift auch keine ausrede beifang oder ähnliches.
in bayer muß alles was nicht per zeit oder maß geschont ist vorn kopp gehauen werden.
so stehts im bayrichen gesetz/verordnung.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ernie , 
Die Prüfung an sich bewirkt gar nix.
Sie verändert ( fast) nichts im Tun des/der Angler
Ansonsten dürfte es seit ca. 30 Jahren keine Verstöße gegen geltendes Recht geben.
Und hinsichtlich der Außenwirkung ist jede Fachkompetenz besser - als ein staatl. geprüfter Falschtuer. Die Fachkompetenz hinsichtlich Naturschutz etc. muss und kann nicht jeder Angler haben. 
Du hast dir nur ein Argument gesucht:m, gute Idee,was schwer zu entkräften ist.
Sorry, ging mir als Gedanke so durch den Kopf.
Gruß A.


----------



## magi (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ernie hat ein an sich sehr vernüftiges Agument gebracht und ich sehe es sehr positiv, dass sebst hier mehr als 2/3 für die Prüfung als solche stimmen. Die Prüfung an sich sollte allerdings endlich mal mit dem Fokus auf eine nachhaltigen Befähigung der angehenden Angler durch, sicherlich auch bisher vermittelter Inhalte wie Gewässer- und Rechtskunde, aber noch VIELMEHR Praxisrelevante Einheiten angepasst  und somit um einnerseits sinnvolle als auch dringend notwendige Praxiseinheiten erweitert werden.


----------



## Tomasz (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hallo ernie und purist,
ich sehe das grundsätzlich anders. Wenn wir selbst die Hürde um zu angeln immer höher hängen werden "radikale Tierschützer" immer noch eins drauf setzen wollen. Denen geht es einzig darum, dass kein Tier sterben soll. Da ist es für die "radikale Tierschützer" natürlich viel einfacher nicht erst bei Null anfangen zu müssen, sondern schon weiter oben. Und da freuen die sich natürlich noch darüber, wenn sie statt eines starken Gegners auf vorauseilenden Gehorsam stoßen.
Jeder andere Mensch, egal ob Naturfreund oder nicht, der seinen gesunden Menschenverstand einsetzt wird nie im Leben solche harten Forderungen gegen Angler erheben, wie wir es selber tun. Ich habe Freunde, die aktive und engagierte Mitglieder im BUND oder dem NABU sind. Die sind völlig verwundert, wenn ich denen erkläre dass ich ihnen jetzt wigentlich nicht einfach die Angell überlassen könne, sondern sie dafür i.d.R. Lehrgänge, Prüfungen und Becheinigungen bräuchten. Da machen sie große Augen, denn sie brauchen für ihren Umgang und ihr Verständnis der Natur nichts von alledem.  
Man muss nur in andere  Länder Eurpoas schauen, die noch einen offenen und ungezwungenen Zugang zur Natur haben. Da wird mit gesundem Menschenverstand geangelt, ganz ohne Prüfung und ohne nennenswerte Angriffe von Tierschützern. 
Was wir brauchen ist ein ungezwungenes und vernünftiges Verhältnis zur Natur. Das kann aber keine Prüfung schaffen. Das kann nur in den Köpfen selbst passieren. Und dazu braucht es Kinder und Erwachsene die Lust und Spaß daran haben sich überhaupt mit der Natur zu beschäftigen und sich in ihr zu bewegen. Bürokratische Hürden wie Lehrgänge, Prüfungen und Fischereischeine auf Zeit sind da eher hinderlich.
Nehmen wir das Beispiel Pilze suchen. Solange es so wie heute funktioniert, werden die Kenntnisse über Generationen weiter gegeben. Wenn es dazu irgendwann mal einer Prüfung bedarf und das Pilze suchen so eingeschränkt wird, werden diese Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen bald schwinden und es wird tatsächlich der Tag kommen, wo man zum eigenen Schutz nur mit einem Lehrgang und einer Prüfung in den Wald gelassen werden sollte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dunraven (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Eindeutig für eine Prüfung.
Das die aktuelle nicht optimal ist steht außer Frage, aber eine Prüfung ist für mich persönlich einfach unumgänglich damit ein gewisses Grundwissen vorhanden ist. 

Diese ganzen "Welcher Fisch ist das, und dann eine Beschreibung der Eigenarten", das habe ich bei vielen Fischen schon lange vergessen. Sowas macht für mich nur bedingt Sinn, denn wenn ich Jahrelang nur in der Brassenregion angele werde ich da keiner Äsche, Bachforelle, ect. begegnen. Nasen oder Barben habe ich z.B. auch noch nie live gesehen weil es die hier einfach nicht gibt. Wie eine Barbe aussieht weiß ich aber von Fotos, genau das selbe mit einer Nase, da muss ich dann nicht auswendig lernen ob und wieviele Schlundzähne oder Schuppen sie haben. Da ist es dann halt wichtig ein kleines Bestimmungsbuch dabei zu haben oder eben bei unbekannten Fischen im Zweifel zurück weil möglicherweise geschützt.  Wichtiger ist es das ich die Fische die ich täglich fangen kann auch kenne, und dafür ist eine Prüfung schon mal hilfreich um das beizubringen. und auch da nicht Schlundzähne oder so sondern eben Praxisbilder und bei Sachen wie Güster/Brasse, ect. dann mal mehr in die Tiefe weil nötig.

Das selbe mit der Rechtskunde. Die Leute müssen wissen wie sie sich zu verhalten haben. Ich habe schon oft genug erlebt das selbst Gastangler sich einen Scheißdreck darum kümmern welche Regeln in den Gewässern die sie als GAST befischen gelten. Die verstoßen munter gegen Regeln und sagen dann einfach wusste ich halt nicht, woher soll ich das denn  wissen. Das es in den Unterlagen steht die sie zur Karte bekommen haben, oder eben in der Gewässerkarte die sie optional kaufen können und auf der dann die Gewässerspezifischen Regeln stehen, das ist denen egal. Die 5 Euro für eine Gewässerkarte sind zuviel, Gewässerspezifische Regeln interessieren nicht und die Grenzen der Angelerlaubnis, wozu braucht man die, man fragt einfach irgendjemanden und vertraut das die Antwort richtig ist. 

Bei so einer Haltung kann man nicht erwarten das sich die Leute, ohne Prüfungspflicht, selbst informieren. Und diese Haltung wird ja auch von vielen hier unterstützt, wenn ich da an die NDR Reportage denke wo sich viele Aufgeregt haben weil Angler für Verstoße belangt wurden die in den Unterlagen die sie bekommen haben klar drin stehen, die sie aber nicht interessiert haben oder die sie ignoriert haben.

Es gibt aber noch weitere Gründe die für eine Prüfung sprechen, denn durch die Kurse lernt man zwangsläufig andere Angler kennen, und auch einen Teil der Aktiven Mitglieder der Vereine. So sind, als Nebeneffekt schon mal einige Ansprechpartner oder auch spätere Angelkollegen mit denen man zusammen los geht, bekannt. Leute mit denen man so nicht in Kontakt gekommen wäre wenn man einfach so losgehen könnte. 

Und auch der Kontakt zur Jugendgruppe wird z.B. für die Jugendlichen geknüpft. Etwas das sehr wichtig ist, weil dort dann ja auch das lernen aus der Praxis im Mittelpunkt steht. Nicht jeder will da mitmachen, aber auch da ist dann die Möglichkeit bekannt wie man dazu lernen kann.

Und da bei uns auch Casting Teil der Prüfung ist, was nicht unumstritten ist, kann ich auch das nur als einen weiteren Grund PRO Prüfung sehen. Denn wenn ich mich an den zweiten oder dritten Übungstag zurück erinnere, bei dem ich kurz vorbei geschaut habe, da schafften einige nicht einmal ansatzweise 30m Würfe. Die Scheibe beim Zielwerfen zu treffen war für einige auch schon ein großer Erfolg. Klar wied der Praxisnutzen immer wieder angezweifelt, aber mal ehrlich, wieviele von denen mit Problemen beim Werfen würden, wenn sie sich einfach eine Karte kaufen würden und los geht es, weiter mit ihrer falschen Technik fortfahren, und wieviele würden einen Angler den sie zufällig am Wasser treffen darum bitten ihnen mal zu zeigen wie man 30m wirft? Klar finde ich hier das Gerät zum werfen auch praxisfremd und bin für mehr Praxisnähe, aber hier geht es nun einmal um die Grundlagen des erfolgreichen Angelns, wie z.B. ungefähr das Ziel zu treffen und überhaupt weiter als 15m zu werfen. Damit tun sich aber genügend Leute zu Beginn sehr schwer, und daher ist es gut wenn auch sowas (wie gesagt mir wäre lieber etwas praxisnaher), denen beigebracht wird. 

Eine moderen und praxisnahe Ausbildung/Prüfung ist daher für mich unumgänglich. Schon allein im Sinne der zukünftigen Angler., denn jeder kann dabei dazulernen, selbst alte Hasen wie wir haben einiges schon wieder vergessen und verdrängt was uns neu wieder ins Bewusstsein kommt wenn wir mal beim Unterricht vorbei schauen.

Und daher finde ich auch die bisherige Regelung gut, das von 8 Jahre bis einschließlich 13 Jahre Jugendliche mit einem mit Prüfung zur Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung Angeln gehen dürfen. Nur den Schein holen und gut ist. Ganz unbürokratisch wenn man Vereinsmitglied ist (leider dürfen sie vom Gesetz her keine Gastkarte ohne Prüfung bekommen, das ist ein Punkt der auch geändert werden sollte bei einer Überarbeitung). So ist der einfache Zugang, unter Aufsicht eines Anglers mit Prüfung, der eben das nötige theoretische, und dazu das praktische Wissen, beisteuern und vermitteln kann, problemlos möglich. Und wenn der Begleiter Ahnung hat, dann wäre es auch kein großes Problem eine praxisnahe Prüfung mit dem dabei erworbenen Wissen zu bestehen, so das dort auch kein Grund zur Panik bestehen muss.


----------



## magi (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ein starker Gegner ist und bleibt immer ein informierter Gegner. Das Zitat "..Wissen ist Macht.." kommt nicht von ungefähr und da Deutschland nunmal ein "Scheinland" ist, ist ein schriftlicher Befähigungsnachweis hier mehr Wert als jahrelange Erfahrung. Muss keinem gefallen, ist aber so! Was spricht denn im Grundsatz gegen eine verbesserte, d.h. auch auf praxisrelevante Tätigkeiten abgestimmte Prüfung? Vielleicht würde das Ganze auch vielerorts anderes laufen, wenn man die entsprechenden Naturschutz- bzw. naturnahen Organisationen mal an einen Tisch setzt und zumindest versuchsweise ernsthaft anhört bzw. in Entscheidungen gewollt und nicht gezwungenermaßen mit einbezieht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> Das wir auch in diesem Punkt nicht einer Meinung sind, dass liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich Fische eben *nicht* bloß als "tumbes schwimmendes Gemüse" ansehe - so wie Du es an anderer Stelle schonmal geäußert hast.
> 
> ...




Und selbstverständlich sind Fische schwimmendes Gemüse. Gut, das ist ein bisschen despektierlich und provokant ausgedrückt, aber es gibt bisher keine relevanten wissenschaftlichen Beweise, dass es anders ist. Im Gegensatz zu höheren Wirbeltieren.

Und diese meine Einstellung, werter Ernie - hat überhaupt nichts mit Respekt vor der Kreatur zu tun. Diesen Respekt erweise ich einem Tier, welches ich töte dadurch, dass es so schnell und sicher wie möglich über den Jordan gebracht wird.
Und so werden meine Fische nicht "betäubt" sondern mit dem ersten Schlag gründlich und in Sekundenbruchteilen getötet. Und der Aal - da hast Du mit Deinem Einwand natürlich Recht - bekommt das Messer ins Genick, ohne draufklopfen.

Und diesen Respekt erweise ich nicht nur Fischen, sondern jedem Lebewesen. Ich reiße auch keiner Fliege die Flügel bei lebendigem Leib aus, sondern töte sie mit einem Schlag (so ich das Vieh dann treffe). Ich streue in meinem Garten auch kein Gift, oder Salz auf Schnecken, obwohl das gem. Tierschutzgesetz straffrei ist. Und überzählige Maden, oder Würmer kommen bei mir nach dem anglen ins Gebüsch, wo sie sich verkriechen können, und werden nicht ins Wasser geworfen. Und Köderfische bleiben bis zum Ende des Angelns am leben und dürfen, wenn sie nicht verwendet werden, wieder schwimmen. 

Also erzähl mir nix von Respekt.
Menschen, die gesetzliche Vorschriften brauchen um Tiere mit Respekt zu behandeln, die sind mir mehr als suspekt.






Purist schrieb:


> Wenn wir nun mit der Forderung nach "möglichst unbürokratischer Angelei" (heisst für mich: weg mit der Prüfung, einigen Gesetzen) kommen, liefern wir die Munition für Angelgegner doch frei Haus. Zudem muss die Angelei in einem gewissen Rahmen reglementiert sein, zu unserem eigenen Nutzen, in unserem eigenen Interesse. All das steht für mich gegen "wenig Bürokratie", die kann man sich anderswo  schenken, aber nicht in unserem Land (mit seiner Bevölkerungs/Beton-Dichte und relativ wenigen Gewässern (Ausnahme bildet wohl nur Norddeutschland, aber dort leben, außer vielleicht in den Metropolen, recht wenige Menschen)).



Die Denke ist grundfalsch. Wir selbst erheben das Angeln in eine komplexität und einen Stellenwert, der der Realität in keinster Weise entspricht. Und *wir* setzen mit (fast) jeder Novellierung diverser Fischereigesetze noch einen drauf.
Bestes Beispiel:



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier in Mittelfranken werden ab kommendem Jahr die Zügel seitens der Behörden kräftig angezogen:
> - Weitgehendes Verbot aller über das gesetzliche Mindestmaß hinausgehenden Schutzmaße (inkl. Küchenkorridore)
> - Kein Mindestmaß mehr für Waller (kein einheimischer Fisch, muss komplett entnommen werden), auch in Vereinsweihern
> - Kaum noch erweiterte Schonzeiten für Raubfisch
> ...




Und Tomasz hat das hier sehr schön und richtig zusammengefasst. Mein ganz besonderer Beifall für den blau markierten Bereich.#6




Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo ernie und purist,
> ich sehe das grundsätzlich anders. Wenn wir selbst die Hürde um zu angeln immer höher hängen werden "radikale Tierschützer" immer noch eins drauf setzen wollen. Denen geht es einzig darum, dass kein Tier sterben soll. Da ist es für die "radikale Tierschützer" natürlich viel einfacher nicht erst bei Null anfangen zu müssen, sondern schon weiter oben. Und da freuen die sich natürlich noch darüber, wenn sie statt eines starken Gegners auf vorauseilenden Gehorsam stoßen.
> Jeder andere Mensch, egal ob Naturfreund oder nicht, der seinen gesunden Menschenverstand einsetzt wird nie im Leben solche harten Forderungen gegen Angler erheben, wie wir es selber tun. Ich habe Freunde, die aktive und engagierte Mitglieder im BUND oder dem NABU sind. Die sind völlig verwundert, wenn ich denen erkläre dass ich ihnen jetzt wigentlich nicht einfach die Angell überlassen könne, sondern sie dafür i.d.R. Lehrgänge, Prüfungen und Becheinigungen bräuchten. Da machen sie große Augen, denn sie brauchen für ihren Umgang und ihr Verständnis der Natur nichts von alledem.
> Man muss nur in andere  Länder Eurpoas schauen, die noch einen offenen und ungezwungenen Zugang zur Natur haben. Da wird mit gesundem Menschenverstand geangelt, ganz ohne Prüfung und ohne nennenswerte Angriffe von Tierschützern.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Diese ganzen "Welcher Fisch ist das, und dann eine Beschreibung der Eigenarten", das habe ich bei vielen Fischen schon lange vergessen. Sowas macht für mich nur bedingt Sinn, denn wenn ich Jahrelang nur in der Brassenregion angele werde ich da keiner Äsche, Bachforelle, ect. begegnen. Nasen oder Barben habe ich z.B. auch noch nie live gesehen weil es die hier einfach nicht gibt. Wie eine Barbe aussieht weiß ich aber von Fotos, genau das selbe mit einer Nase, da muss ich dann nicht auswendig lernen ob und wieviele Schlundzähne oder Schuppen sie haben. Da ist es dann halt wichtig ein kleines Bestimmungsbuch dabei zu haben oder eben bei unbekannten Fischen im Zweifel zurück weil möglicherweise geschützt.  Wichtiger ist es das ich die Fische die ich täglich fangen kann auch kenne, und dafür ist eine Prüfung schon mal hilfreich um das beizubringen. und auch da nicht Schlundzähne oder so sondern eben Praxisbilder und bei Sachen wie Güster/Brasse, ect. dann mal mehr in die Tiefe weil nötig.
> 
> Ein Büchlein ist schick und praktisch, und eine gute Idee. In manchen BL mit Tourischein werden solche Infos anhand einer Broschüre mitgegeben. Das könnte man auch beim kaüflichen Erwerb eines Fischereischeins machen.
> 
> ...



Die weiteren Gründe dienen der subjektiven Verbesserung von Technik und Fangchancen. Wieso bitte, muss das abgeprüft werden ? Das kann sich doch jeder freiwillig aneignen, wenn er möchte. Andere wählen halt lieber des Weg des Selbstprobierens, Na und, wen stört das, wem schadet das ?

Was Kontakte angeht, hat die Prüfung auch null Einfluss. Wer Kontakte will, besucht einen freiwilligen Kurs oder schließt sich direkt einem Verein an. 
Wozu das noch durch eine Prüfung behindern ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



magi schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde das Ganze auch vielerorts anderes laufen, wenn man die entsprechenden Naturschutz- bzw. naturnahen Organisationen mal an einen Tisch setzt und zumindest versuchsweise ernsthaft anhört bzw. in Entscheidungen gewollt und nicht gezwungenermaßen mit einbezieht.



Wie ich schon mehrfach geschrieben habe, bin ich sehr aktiv im Naturschutz und habe durchaus gute Kontakte.
Die Prüfung ist denen wurscht, bzw. wissen die um die Lächerlichkeit selbiger.
Was die stört ist die übermäßige Belastung sensibler Gebiete und vor allem die Besatzpolitik vieler Vereine.
*Das* sind die Punkte, an denen man arbeiten sollte, will man mit dem Naturschutz weniger Probleme haben.

Es ist ein Hirngespinst zu glauben, die Prüfung sei im Dialog mit dem Naturschutz ein Argument.
Und hinsichtlich des Tierschutzes schon dreimal nicht. Denen geht es um das Angeln an sich, geprüft oder ungeprüft, das wollen *einige* von denen abgeschafft haben.


----------



## Zoddl (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Denke ist grundfalsch. Wir selbst erheben das Angeln in eine komplexität und einen Stellenwert, der der Realität in keinster Weise entspricht. Und *wir* setzen mit (fast) jeder Novellierung diverser Fischereigesetze noch einen drauf.


Die Prüfung hebt das Angeln in keinster Weise in eine höhere Komplexität. Das ist weder mit den Inhalten, noch den Zielen der Prüfung begründbar. Du selbst empfindest die Prüfung als lächerlich, andere unnötig weil zu 'easy'.
Es ist ein Nachweis über ein Teil von Grundwissen in allen mich betreffenden Gebieten.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und Tomasz hat das hier sehr schön und richtig zusammengefasst. Mein ganz besonderer Beifall für den blau markierten Bereich.#6


Und genau in diesem Teil sehe ich ja das Problem! Das vernünftige Verhältnis zur Natur ist nicht nur bei Angler und potentiellen Anglern zu "reparieren". 
Da gehören bekanntermassen auch Gruppen dazu, die überhaupt nix mit Angeln am Hut haben.


----------



## Zoddl (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was die stört ist die übermäßige Belastung sensibler Gebiete und vor allem die Besatzpolitik vieler Vereine.


Das ist ihr Aufhänger, mehr aber auch nicht.
Wie war das nochmal mit dem vom BUND oder NABU gekauftem klarem, saurem Moorgewässer, in das erstmal vorsorglich Karpfen besetzt wurden?

Konkret:
Wer Naturschützer ist, hat nicht automatisch die ausreichenden Kenntnisse den Naturschutz auch zu praktizieren. Da wird auch mehr gemosert, als tatsächlich zu Stande gebracht.
(auch wenn das, genau wie beim Angler(-verein) bei weitem nicht in jedem Fall zutreffend ist)


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Die Prüfung hebt das Angeln in keinster Weise in eine höhere Komplexität. Das ist weder mit den Inhalten, noch den Zielen der Prüfung begründbar. Du selbst empfindest die Prüfung als lächerlich, andere unnötig weil zu 'easy'.
> 
> Das ich die Prüfung für lächerlich halte, ist die eine Sache. Peinlich, aber nicht wirklich störend.
> Wesentlicher ist der Fakt, dass sie in ihrer Lächerlichkeit eine unangemessene Hürde für Menschen ist, die sich für die Natur interessieren, oder zumindest dafür empfänglich sind.
> ...



Selbstverständlich ist fehlendes Naturverständnis, entfremdung von der Natur und auch dem töten und schlachten, ein allgemeines, gesellschaftliches Problem. 

Doch das löst man nicht mit aussperrenden Gesetzen, sondern durch möglichst einfache Einbeziehung. Und natürlich wird es immer welche geben, die sich einen Schei$dreck um die Natur kümmern und sich darin nur ohne Rücksicht bespaßen wollen. Mit oder ohne Prüfung, macht keinen Unterschied. Sehen und erleben wir jeden Tag.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Konkret:
> Wer Naturschützer ist, hat nicht automatisch die ausreichenden Kenntnisse den Naturschutz auch zu praktizieren. Da wird auch mehr gemosert, als tatsächlich zu Stande gebracht.
> (auch wenn das, genau wie beim Angler(-verein) bei weitem nicht in jedem Fall zutreffend ist)



100% Zustimmung.


----------



## magi (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Radikale Ansichten im Naturschutz gab und wird es immer geben-gleichermaßen gibt es radikale Ansichten einiger Angler bezüglich C&R etc..das spiegelt aber-Gott sei Dank-nicht die breite Masse wieder..Und Letzten Endes entscheiden nicht Greenpeace, NABU und co. über unsere Gesetzte am Wasser, sondern Politiker und Juristen, die diesen "Scheinstaat" ins Leben gerufen haben. Deshalb ganz klares ja zu einer (hoffendlich sinnvoller gestaltbaren) Prüfung. Und ich habe mittlerweile auch Verständnis für andere Angler, die sich von diversen Praktiken und Angelgruppierungen ganz klar distanzieren. Das gilt auch für Verbände.


----------



## Purist (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Man muss nur in andere  Länder Eurpoas schauen, die noch einen offenen und ungezwungenen Zugang zur Natur haben. Da wird mit gesundem Menschenverstand geangelt, ganz ohne Prüfung und ohne nennenswerte Angriffe von Tierschützern.
> Was wir brauchen ist ein ungezwungenes und vernünftiges Verhältnis zur Natur. Das kann aber keine Prüfung schaffen. Das kann nur in den Köpfen selbst passieren.



Hallo Tomasz, 
du vergisst dabei das, was auch ich schon einige Male hier genannt habe. Deutschland ist das dichtbesiedelste Flächenland Europas, wir sind eine der führenden Industrienationen, noch immer vielfältig Warenproduktion im Land, wir haben mehr "Natur" mit Beton zugepflastert wie alle anderen vergleichbaren Länder, bei uns gibt es kaum echte Naturschutzgebiete, die meisten Waldflächen sind Nutzwald, wo regelmäßig abgeholzt und nach wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten angepflanzt wird, naturbelassene Gewässer gibt es auch kaum. Das sind vielleicht noch einige verbliebene Bäche, direkt hinter der  Quelle, schon im nächsten Ort geht's mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in die  Betonröhre mit dem Bach.
 Wild wird u.a. deshalb von Jägern erlegt, damit es der Landwirtschaft nicht in die Quere kommt. 
Du spielst auf Länder wie z.B. die Niederlande an, dort sind, wie auch bei uns in Norddeutschland, unzählige Gewässer künstlich angelegt, aber es gibt sie in Massen (bei uns nicht). Länder wie Kanada, Schweden, Finnland, Norwegen, Russland oder auch Polen, taugen zu keinem Vergleich, dort leben kaum Menschen in vielfältig fast völlig unberührter Natur. 

Wegen den oben genannten Dingen ist Naturschutz in Deutschland ein spezielles und durchaus wichtiges Thema, weil die echte, vom Menschen nicht beeinflusste, Natur bei uns eher mit der Lupe zu suchen ist.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nehmen wir das Beispiel Pilze suchen. Solange es so wie heute funktioniert, werden die Kenntnisse über Generationen weiter gegeben. Wenn es dazu irgendwann mal einer Prüfung bedarf und das Pilze suchen so eingeschränkt wird, werden diese Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen bald schwinden und es wird tatsächlich der Tag kommen, wo man zum eigenen Schutz nur mit einem Lehrgang und einer Prüfung in den Wald gelassen werden sollte.



Pilze zu sammeln ist in der Alpenregion (z.B. Österreich) stark reglementiert, dort gibt es sogar "Pilzsammelverbote". Hier in Deutschland darf man rechtlich bestimmte Mengen pro Tag (als Privatperson), was gefährdete Arten betrifft, nicht überschreiten. Aber auch hier: Wo keine Kontrollen, dort ist's vielen egal. Ich suche selber ab und an Pilze und kann dir versichern, dass gar nicht die Suche (das absammeln von einer Stelle über Jahre hinweg) selbst den Beständen schadet. Es ist die Forstwirtschaft mit modernen Maschinen, die gerne so abholzt, dass selbst gute Vorkommen viele Jahre praktisch verschwinden, weil der Boden austrocknet. Auch mögen Monotkulturen die Artenvielfalt enorm dezimieren. Den Rest erledigt das Wetter, wo kein oder kaum Regen dort keine Pilze. 

Die Prüfung wäre durchaus angebracht, wenn man die Zahl der Vergiftungen betrachtet. Aber der Pilz ist kein Tier und das sammeln bezieht sich nicht auf das Wurzelgeflächt, sondern auf den Fruchtkörper... Würde man eine Prüfung zum Apfel-, Brombeeren oder Weintraubenpflücken in Erwägung ziehen? Vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Tomasz (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Purist schrieb:


> ...Du spielst auf Länder wie z.B. die Niederlande an, dort sind, wie auch bei uns in Norddeutschland, unzählige Gewässer künstlich angelegt, aber es gibt sie in Massen (bei uns nicht). Länder wie Kanada, Schweden, Finnland, Norwegen, Russland oder auch Polen, taugen zu keinem Vergleich, dort leben kaum Menschen in vielfältig fast völlig unberührter Natur...



Und weil dort weniger Menschen leben, ist es zulässig, dass "gefährliche" Subjekte wie Angler, Fischen ungeprüft den Garaus machen können und ohne jede nachgewiesenen Kenntnisse sich durch und in der Natur bewegen und angeln dürfen? Dieses Argument verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht. Böse Zungen könnten jetzt behaupten, das man dann in Skandinavien auch keine Fahrerlaubnis bräuchte:g.  



Purist schrieb:


> ...Hier in  Deutschland darf man rechtlich bestimmte Mengen pro Tag (als  Privatperson), was gefährdete Arten betrifft, nicht überschreiten. Aber  auch hier: Wo keine Kontrollen, dort ist's vielen egal.
> ...
> Die Prüfung wäre durchaus angebracht, wenn man die Zahl der Vergiftungen  betrachtet. Aber der Pilz ist kein Tier und das sammeln bezieht sich  nicht auf das Wurzelgeflächt, sondern auf den Fruchtkörper... Würde man  eine Prüfung zum Apfel-, Brombeeren oder Weintraubenpflücken in Erwägung  ziehen? Vermutlich nicht.



Genau richtig, es gibt gefährdete Pilz-Arten die nicht gesammelt werden dürfen und auch die Höchstmenge der anderen Arten ist auf den privaten Gebrauch beschränkt.  Aber würde deshalb ein vernünftiger Mensch auf die Idee kommen, Sammlern dazu eine Prüfung abzuverlangen welche Arten sie sammeln dürfen und welche nicht oder ob sie nun abschnitten oder rausgedreht werden sollen? Nein. Das ist, wenn nötig in Gesetzen und Verordnungen geregelt und daran hat man sich zu halten. Wer dennoch Mist baut, den schützt Unwissenheit vor Strafe nicht.
Und warum soll es für das Pflücken von Obst dann keiner Prüfung bedürfen. Da kann man sowohl bei Kirschen stark daneben liegen und seine und die Gesundheit anderer gefährden. Zudem bewegt man sich auch beim Beernsammeln in der Natur und es wird einfach veraus gesetzt, dass man sich da vernünftig und mit Maß verhält. 
Und nur weil die Industrie Raubbau betrieben hat und oftmals auch weiter betreiben darf, muss der Naturfreund, und dazu zählen sich viele Angler, jetzt die Zeche zahlen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Vom Angler geht eine große Gefahr durch's Land, sagt es weiter!
Er kann seinen Nachbarn mit Blei beschießen
Er kann sich einen Haken in den Körper rammen
( der dann unter zu Hilfenahme von Hypnose entfernt werden muss)
Er kann einen Fisch nicht beim ersten mal richtig Töten
Er kann den Fisch verwechseln
Er kann ...

Die alles kann man mit einer Prüfung verhindern
:m


----------



## ernie1973 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Vom Angler geht eine große Gefahr durch's Land, sagt es weiter!
> Er kann seinen Nachbarn mit Blei beschießen
> Er kann sich einen Haken in den Körper rammen
> ( der dann unter zu Hilfenahme von Hypnose entfernt werden muss)
> ...



...ja - sind durchaus Punkte dabei, die zutreffen!

Deswegen u.a. HABEN wir die Prüfung auch meistenorts.

:m



Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (16. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Vom Angler geht eine große Gefahr durch's Land, sagt es weiter!
> Er kann seinen Nachbarn mit Blei beschießen


Glaube ich kaum, aufgrund falscher Montage wird er die erforderliche Reichweite wohl nicht erreichen.


> Er kann sich einen Haken in den Körper rammen
> ( der dann unter zu Hilfenahme von Hypnose entfernt werden muss)


Auch eher unwahrscheinlich, der  Angler wird wohl nicht in der Lage sein überhaupt die Packung zu öffnen.



> Er kann einen Fisch nicht beim ersten mal richtig Töten


Keine Montage, kein Fisch....außer er versucht es mit ein paar Granaten.



> Er kann den Fisch verwechseln
> Er kann ...


Naja er weiß sicher nicht mal wie ein Fisch überhaupt aussieht, man kennt ja nur die fertigen Fischstäbchen und diese schwimmen leider nicht im Wasser rum.


Ach was liebe ich die Ironie.....:m


----------



## Purist (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und weil dort weniger Menschen leben, ist es zulässig, dass "gefährliche" Subjekte wie Angler, Fischen ungeprüft den Garaus machen können und ohne jede nachgewiesenen Kenntnisse sich durch und in der Natur bewegen und angeln dürfen? Dieses Argument verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht.



Solltest du aber, du bringst zwar das Führerscheinbeispiel, aber auf Ähnliches läuft es hinaus. In einem Land wo derart viele Menschen leben, wie hier, musst du gesetzlich mehr regeln wie in Regionen, wo es mehr Wölfe und Bären wie Menschen gibt. Ich glaube in Singapur sind die Strafen für "Fehlverhalten" Einzelner besonders krass. Die haben 7126 Einwohner, pro Quadratkilometer, wir in Deutschland 229, in Kanada sind es 3,4 , in Schweden 21 und in Russland 8. Einzig die Niederlande fallen mit über 400, was die Reglementierung der Angler betrifft, etwas aus dem Rahmen, aber dort hat auch fast jeder das Wasser vor der Tür.

Und ja, wenn du es genau wissen willst, die Natur nimmt in dünn besiedelten Ländern gewiss weniger Schaden wie bei uns, völlig egal wie dort, von Privatpersonen, geangelt wird, solange die nicht zu Sprengstoffen greifen.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und nur weil die Industrie Raubbau betrieben hat und oftmals auch weiter betreiben darf, muss der Naturfreund, und dazu zählen sich viele Angler, jetzt die Zeche zahlen?



Du zahlst die Zeche für weit über 4000 Jahre Zivilisation auf dem heute deutschen Boden, für unsere wenigen Gewässer mit ihren alten Eigentumsverhältnissen, die komplett nicht mehr unberührte Natur (wir haben ausschließlich Kulturlandschaft, die Nationalparks und Naturschutzgebiete waren zuvor durchaus bewirtschaftet..) und für die hohe Bevölkerungsdichte im Vergleich zu unserem Gewässerbestand. Anders herum gesagt: Man könnte das Angeln, statt es für alle frei zu geben, auch gleich komplett verbieten und auf künstliche Forellenpuffs beschränken. 

Dass wir Angler jedoch, über die Verbände, auch indirekt als Tier- und Naturschützer fungieren, das Hobby fördern und die Fischbestände erhalten (nicht nur zum Eigennutz), ist unsere stärke gegenüber jeglichen Verboten und das räumt uns sogar weitgehende Rechte ein. Die Prüfung abzulehnen heisst dann auch, dass alles abzulehnen, weil man es für "Unnützes Zeug" hält. Schließlich geht bei der Prüfung um nichts anderes: Zu bestätigen/nachzuweisen, dass man die Spielregeln verstanden hat, auch weiss was man anschließend am waidgerechten Haken hat und ob man da das Messer zücken darf oder man es rechtlich (eher: zum Artenschutz) lieber bleiben lassen sollte.


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ purist

nehm doch nicht immer die extrembeispiele heraus.
es gibt genügend länder, die ähnliche einwohnerverhältnisse wie deutschland haben und da funktioniert es auch.
und selbst in deutschland alleine gibt es diesbezüglich riesen unterschiede was gewässerflächen oder einwohnerdichten anbelangt.
wenn man jetzt auf, deinen beispielen aufbauen würde, würde das z.bsp bedeuten meck-pom komplett prüfungsfrei und nrw da muß unbedingt ne prüfung her.
der angeldruck wird über erlaubnisscheine geregelt.

antonio


----------



## Ulli3D (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich hab schon langsam Nackenschmerzen vor lauter Kopfschütteln und Bauchweh vor Lachen. Mit welchen unsinnigen Argumenten hier für eine Prüfungspflicht gekämpft wird. Angler sind Naturschützer? Quatsch! Angler sind Naturnutzer und nicht mehr und wer sich viele Angelstellen ansieht, der muss feststellen, viele Angler sind Umweltverschmutzer! 

Da kommt dann immer der Vergleich mit dem Jagdschein oder mit dem Führerschein. Genau so ein Unfug. Beim Jagdschein habe ich ein Werkzeug in der Hand, mit dem ich töte. Ich muss mir vor dem Schuss überlegen, passt das Stück, kann ich ohne Gefährdung anderer (Kugelfang) schießen? Wenn ich dann schieße gibt es keine Chance mehr zum releasen! 

Beim Führerschein sitze ich anschließend in einem Werkzeug mit mehr Leistung als ich brauche und mit dem jährlich rund 370 Menschen umgebracht werden/ sich selber umbringen.

Beim Angeln gefährde ich keinen Menschen und dem Fisch ist es egal, ob er von einem geprüften oder ungeprüften Angler gefangen wird. Im Endeffekt ist es sogar egal, ob ein geschützter Fisch von einem Angler oder einem Kormoran "gefressen" wird, fort ist fort, und das sollte auch für die Fischereischeinprüfung gelten!


----------



## ernie1973 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Beim Angeln gefährde ich keinen Menschen und dem Fisch ist es egal, ob er von einem geprüften oder ungeprüften Angler gefangen wird. Im Endeffekt ist es sogar egal, ob ein geschützter Fisch von einem Angler oder einem Kormoran "gefressen" wird, fort ist fort, und das sollte auch für die Fischereischeinprüfung gelten!




...sorry Ulli - aber die Vorlage ist einfach zu gut - den Gag (!!!) kann ich einfach nicht auslassen!


*--> ich bin auch dafür, JEDE Art des Kormorans in Deutschland anglergleich zu prüfen, bevor er an die Fische darf!!!*

:m#h

...nur´n Scherz - Achtung - *Humorwarnung*!!! - aber ich fand´s einfach so lustig!


Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

War kein Gag aber offensichtlich hast Du es jetzt doch verstanden, dass die Fischereischeinprüfung für die Natur so nutzlos ist wie ein Kropf. Einzig die Behörden (Prüfungsgebühr) und die Verbände (Lehrgangsgebühren) ziehen Nutzen aus der Prüfung. :m


----------



## Gunnar. (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Moin moin,


Ulli3D schrieb:


> War kein Gag aber offensichtlich hast Du es jetzt doch verstanden, dass die Fischereischeinprüfung für die Natur so nutzlos ist wie ein Kropf. *Einzig die Behörden (Prüfungsgebühr) und die Verbände (Lehrgangsgebühren) ziehen Nutzen aus der Prüfung.* :m


 
Nö , auch der Angler hat seinen Nutzen. 
Denn dieser hat nach einem Lehrgang , selbst wenn das Wissen unzureichend oder nur minimal ist , bessere Aussichten auf Erfolg wie der der nur mit blauem Dunst am Teich aufschlägt.

*Wenig ist immer noch mehr als nichts*!


----------



## Ulli3D (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Gunnar, trifft doch nur auf die Gegenden zu, wo es eine Lehrgangspflicht gibt und auch da nur sehr bedingt. Lies doch mal die ganzen Fragentrööts durch, die von geprüften Anglern hier gestartet werden. Die zeigen doch eindeutig, dass Wissen, das für die Prüfung erforderlich sein sollte, nicht (mehr) vorhanden ist. 

Zudem, Thema ist die Prüfung und nicht die Ausbildung.


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich hab schon langsam Nackenschmerzen vor lauter Kopfschütteln und Bauchweh vor Lachen. Mit welchen unsinnigen Argumenten hier für eine Prüfungspflicht gekämpft wird. Angler sind Naturschützer? Quatsch! Angler sind Naturnutzer und nicht mehr und wer sich viele Angelstellen ansieht, der muss feststellen, viele Angler sind Umweltverschmutzer!
> 
> Da kommt dann immer der Vergleich mit dem Jagdschein oder mit dem Führerschein. Genau so ein Unfug. Beim Jagdschein habe ich ein Werkzeug in der Hand, mit dem ich töte. Ich muss mir vor dem Schuss überlegen, passt das Stück, kann ich ohne Gefährdung anderer (Kugelfang) schießen? Wenn ich dann schieße gibt es keine Chance mehr zum releasen!
> 
> ...


 
Da kann ich dir nur in allen Punkten 100 % recht geben !!!:m#6


----------



## Gunnar. (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hi Ulli ,
 ich spinn mal deinen Faden weiter. Dann wäre nicht die Prüfung als solche sondern der Inhalt der Prüfung das alleinge Problem. Das würde dann nicht auf Abschaffung sondern auf Umstrukturierung hinauslaufen. Das wäre dann meine bevorzugte Variante....


----------



## Ulli3D (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich nehm den Faden mal auf, wenn die jetzige Prüfung mit ihren Inhalten schon nichts bringt, was soll den die neue Prüfung bringen? Doch auch wieder nur lernen für die Prüfung und anschließendes formatieren der Festplatte. 

Und was ändert sich für die Natur? Nichts! Da werden weiterhin Madendöschen achtlos weggeworfen, Schnurreste in der Natur hinterlassen, kaputte Posen achtlos liegengelassen und von den restlichen Hinterlassenschaften will ich gar nicht erst reden. 

Nicht die Prüfung macht den Angler aus, die Gesinnung und der Anstand sind es und das sind Haltungen, die ändert man nicht durch eine Prüfung. #q


----------



## Gunnar. (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@Ulli,

Mir gehts hier ums reinfachliche, - nicht um gesellschaftliche oder soziale Defizite der Anglerschaft. Ist zwar kein unwichtiges Thema aber eben ein (für mich) anderes. Daher beschränke ich mich nur auf einen "Kriegsschauplatz".

Bei Lehrhang +Prüfung unterscheide ich in Sachen Wissen/Fähigkeiten in nutzlos , Allgemeinbildung und Notwendig.Wenn das nun zu80% auf Nodwendigkeit und zu 20% auf Allgemeinwissen hinausläuft - dann macht die Sache in meinen Augen Sinn. Zur Zeit sieht das bekanntlich völlig anders aus. Daher plädiere ich für eine völlige Neustrukturierung.


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Glaube ich kaum, aufgrund falscher Montage wird er die erforderliche Reichweite wohl nicht erreichen.



Falsch!
Genau das von mir genannte Beispiel, der Prüfling der statt der Mindestweite von 30m fast nur 15, wenn es hoch kommt mal 20m schafft, wirft als ich dazu komme so falsch beim Versuch die Weite zu erreichen, das sein Castingblei (von unter 8g) abreißt und mal eben 55m fliegt, dazu noch zur Seite, genau gegen mein Auto. Und das nach längerem Üben. Dem will ich ungeübt nicht begegnen wenn der dann seine 30-100g werfen will, mit der 0,18mm Schnur am besten. Denn ohne Prüfung läuft es ja auf Try and Error hinaus. Solange versuchen bis es klappt und sich solange an die richtige Schnurstärke und den Wurfstil  heran tasten (wobei letzteres wohl oft eher das verbessern des weiterhin falschen Wurfes sein wird). 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die weiteren Gründe dienen der subjektiven  Verbesserung von Technik und Fangchancen. Wieso bitte, muss das  abgeprüft werden ? Das kann sich doch jeder freiwillig aneignen, wenn er  möchte. Andere wählen halt lieber des Weg des Selbstprobierens, Na und,  wen stört das, wem schadet das ?



Siehe oben, alle die dann sowas in die Fensterscheibe, an den Kopf oder wer weiß wohin bekommen.

Und wie das in der Praxis aussieht kenne ich zur Genüge wenn ich in den Sommerferien am Wasser entlang fahre. Kinder am Angeln, eine Baumarktrute für 9,95 Euro mit Plastik Rolle und 0,22mm Schnur, am besten schon etwas älter und abgenutzt/porös, alternative die Rute vom Opa/Vater die 10-20 Jahre ungenutzt war, etwas dickere Schnur hat , die aber kaum noch Tragkraft hat. Daran dann der Spinner, in 8 von 10 Fällen (wenn die Kids keinen Schein haben) ohne Stahlvorfach und mit 1-3 Altweiberknoten angebunden. 

Wem schadet das? Na dem Hecht der dann mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit das Maul mit dem Spinner vernagelt hat weil der vermutlich abreißt, sei es wegen brüchiger Schnur, fehlendem Stahlvorfach, zu dünner Schnur und das alles in Kombination mit einer Rolle die sicher nicht Schnur geregelt freigibt. Und ja das wird auch bei Erwachsenen ähnlich laufen. Frage mal im Bekanntenkreis wer erst eine Bedienungsanleitung ließt und dann das Gerät in Betrieb nimmt oder wer einfach drauf los versucht. Letzteres ist die Mehrheit, und Angeln ist doch sicher einfacher als einen Videorecorder zu programmieren. 

Und die ganzen abgerissenen Schnüre in den Ästen und Büschen (wegen alter/zu dünner Schnur auch an Ästen im Wasser, ect.), weil die Grundkenntnisse beim Werfen fehlen, die darf man auch nicht vergessen. Schön mit Made oder Wurm dran damit Vögel sie fressen. Ok hier sind zum Glück Bäume eher selten an den Kanälen in den Bereichen wo es extrem ist, aber natürlich gibt es Bereiche wo man einiges an Schnur in den Bäumen sieht. Sicher nicht nur von Anfängern, auch von geprüften Anglern, doch bei denen ist schon ein gewisses Grundwissen vorhanden, erst recht wenn die Prüfung eben nicht abgeschafft sondern praxisnahe gestaltet wird. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, aber die Leute, über die Du Dich zu recht aufregst, sind doch wohl überwiegend "geprüfte" Angler.
> Zudem lernt man in einem Vorbereitungslehrgang keine  Gewässerspezifischen Regeln. Die muss man sich vor Beginn des angelns  aneignen. Geprüft oder nicht. Und wer das nicht macht, kann halt  Probleme bekommen.



Ausschließlich geprüfte, denn ohne gibt es keine Gastkarte und auch nicht jede Prüfung wird akzeptiert. Da gibt es wohl im Bereich Rostock eine die z.B. nicht ausreichend ist.

Aber das ist es eben, es SIND geprüfte Angler von denen schon ein Teil so denkt, obwohl sie mal gelernt haben wie es abläuft. Wie ist es dann erst wenn zu denen mit absichtlichem Fehlverhalten noch die Heerscharen von Personen kommen, die einfach von jemanden der mit Angeln nichts am Hut hat eine Karte und einen kleinen Zettel bekommen, und denken sie können einfach loslegen weil sie es nicht schon mal irgendwo gehört haben. Die wollen alles richtig machen aber wissen ja nicht was sie beachten müssen und denken das was der ohne Ahnung ihnen gegeben hat reicht dann wohl aus und gilt an allen Gewässern.

Und warum bitte lernt man in der Prüfungsvorbereitung keine Gewässerspezifischen Regelungen? Bei uns sind die ersten beiden Abende vom Ausbilder meist darauf ausgelegt sich mal locker kennen zu lernen und auch den Verein mal vorzustellen. Und da der Großteil ja in dessen Gewässern fischt, und da die Gewässer vor deren Haustür ja zu 90% in Vereinshand sind, natürlich auch um im Vorfeld schon mal alle möglichen Fragen zu beantworten bevor es dann an den Lernstoff geht. So lernt man sich kennen, so lernt man schon mal wo wer wohnt (durch die Fragen zu den Gewässern vor dessen Tür) und die Teilnehmer wissen auch schon mal mehr darüber wie es nun überhaupt an ihrem Hausgewässer abläuft und geregelt ist. Gerade die Gewässerspezifischen Fragen dominieren da oft an dem Abend, denn da hat man ja schon mal Gewässerwarte und Fischereiaufseher zum befragen zur Hand.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na und Du glaubt, die Informationen die diese Leute bei einem Lehrgang bekommen, würden dann mehr interessieren?



Nein, bei dieser kleinen Gruppe von Leuten nicht. Aber es hilft eben der Masse die es richtig machen will aber es nicht besser weiß weil sie es nicht gelernt haben. Der Masse die solche Fragen dann auch hier mal stellt (zu allgemeinen Themen) und dann immer noch nicht genau weiß welche der vielen verschiedenen Antworten denn nun für sie zutreffen, da jeder dann ja von den ihm bekannten Regelungen schreibt, die evt. für andere BL (mit anderem Landesfischereigesetz) gelten, aber meist für andere Vereine. Am hilfreichsten ist da meist der Hinweis auf die Regelungen des BL aus dem der Fragesteller kommt, aber da bleiben immer noch vereinsspezifische Sachen außen vor, wenn nicht zufällig einer aus dem selben Verein antwortet, der zudem auch wirklich die Regelung kennt. Und natürlich ist es auch immer schön wenn man solchen Leuten von der "Woher soll ich das wissen Fraktion" dann eben zeigen kann das sie es mal gelernt haben, und das es nicht dazu gekommen ist weil der böse Verein das ja nicht gesagt hat. 

Und nochmal zur Betonung, ich rede nicht von der aktuellen Prüfung, sondern von einer überarbeiteten, praxisnahen Prüfung. In der man eben die örtlich häufigsten Fische im Vorfeld bestimmen lernt statt am Wasser erst nachschlagen zu müssen was das ist damit man dann nach dem Mindestmaß nachschlagen kann. Die mündliche Prüfung ist z.B. sowas, denn da wird dem Prüfling geholfen, Fehler können ausgeglichen werden wenn man zeigen kann es es Einzelfehler waren und man den Rest beherrscht, und es geht eben um Praxisfragen, wie z.B. die Zusammenstellung einer Spinnrute, die Vereinsmindestmaße, Schonzeiten, ect. Und sie ist auch nicht streng und bierernst. Da wird dann auch schon mal gefragt (am Ende bzw. wenn man merkt das es den Prüfling nicht durcheinander bringt) Du bist am 10 Feb. am Spinnfischen und fängst einen untermaßigen Hecht, was machst Du? Meist kommt dann erstmal brav und noch aufgeregt das auswendig gelernte als Antwort. Darauhin wird dann mit breitem Grinsen gesagt die richtige Antwort ist am 10.02 ist schon seit 10 Tagen Schonzeit, da darfst Du nicht mit Kunstködern fischen. Dann kommt ein Argh, mist, dann lachen alle (weil es ja eben bewusst eine Fangfrage war) und die Spannung ist raus weil der Prüfling merkt ok der will mir nichts böses, der hat gute Laune und wir können auch scherzen. Da es meist 3-5 gleichzeitig in der mündlichen Prüfung sind, und da die anderen draußen das auch mitbekommen, löst sich dadurch auch schon mal die Stimmung und Abgespanntheit für die anderen.

Sowas ist für mich dann ein Beispiel für praxisnah, locker, wer gelernt hat wird es auch bestehen, und wer Prüfungsangst hat der wird eben entsprechend abgetastet das er sein Wissen zeigen kann (wenn er eben gelernt hat und nur wegen der Prüfungsangst Probleme hat).

Von mir aus kann die Prüfung auch komplett mündlich und praktisch sein. Wichtig ist doch nur das die zukünftigen Angler ein gewisses Grundwissen haben das sie in der Praxis regelmäßig auch brauchen. Und sowas das man regelmäßig braucht, das vergisst man auch nicht wie z.B. die Beschreibungen von Fischen die 300 Km entfernt irgendwo leben.

Dein Din A4 Blatt zur Touristenkarte ist z.B. etwas das doch auch so eine Prüfungsgrundlage bilden kann. Das wichtige anschneiden, sicherstellen das die Leute das drauf haben (und nicht den Zettel ungelesen wegwerfen weil man ja durch ausprobieren schon was lernt) und mit der Option bestimmte Sachen bei Bedarf optional zu vertiefen. Da reichen dann evt. 2x 8 Stunden oder so, inklusive praktischen Übungen mit Tipps und Kniffen für das alltägliche Anglerleben. Halt eine Prüfung bei der JEDER auch sagen kann die hat MIR etwas gebracht. Auch wenn derjenige alles theoretisch weiß, dann sagt er eben das er noch beim Werfen einiges gelernt hat oder zur richtigen Montage, ect. Denn auch die Frage nach empfehlenswertem Geschirr, ect. ist seit vielen Jahren eine häufige und beliebte Frage, aber nach dem Unterricht und individuell. Denn der Händler will ja auch verkaufen und nicht überall ist der ein Fachmann.


EDIT: 





Purist schrieb:


> Ich glaube in Singapur sind die Strafen für  "Fehlverhalten" Einzelner besonders krass. Die haben 7126 Einwohner, pro  Quadratkilometer, wir in Deutschland 229, in Kanada sind es 3,4 , in  Schweden 21 und in Russland 8. Einzig die Niederlande fallen mit über  400, was die Reglementierung der Angler betrifft, etwas aus dem Rahmen,  aber dort hat auch fast jeder das Wasser vor der Tür.



singapur, da fällt mir gleich ein 500 Euro (oder waren es Dollar?) Strafe fürs auf die Straße spucken, ähnlich hohe Strafen für andere "Lappalien" die hier zwar auch nicht ok sind aber von kaum einen beachtet werden. Eben wegen der Gegebenheiten dort.


----------



## Gunnar. (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

DAS halte ich , gerlinde gesagt , für sehr unwarscheinlich.
Das eine muß nicht zwangsläufig mit dem anderen zutun haben.


----------



## Purist (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich hab schon langsam Nackenschmerzen vor lauter Kopfschütteln und Bauchweh vor Lachen. Mit welchen unsinnigen Argumenten hier für eine Prüfungspflicht gekämpft wird. Angler sind Naturschützer? Quatsch! Angler sind Naturnutzer und nicht mehr und wer sich viele Angelstellen ansieht, der muss feststellen, viele Angler sind Umweltverschmutzer!


 
Jeder Mensch ist Umweltverschmutzer, nicht nur die Schmutzfinken unter uns Anglern, aber die schmeissen wahrscheinlich nicht nur beim Angeln alles in die Pampa. Ja, wir sind Naturschützer, ob du es glauben willst oder nicht, mindestens genauso wie jeder andere in diesem Land. Zusätzlich an jedem Gewässer, wer sich nicht derart verhält und auffällt, kann durchaus seinen Fischereischein verlieren, darf. u.U. die Prüfung wiederholen. Was den Schutz bestimmter Tierarten betrifft, haben wir sogar eine Sonderrolle, mag sie über die Fischereiabgabe aufgezwungen sein, sie existiert. Wer das nicht verstehen will, hat entweder nie an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang teilgenommen oder die Prüfung wirklich nur als dumme Paukerei betrachtet, aber nicht wirklich verstanden, um was es da eigentlich geht. 

Wer die Schmutzfinken umerziehen will, schafft das gewiss nicht über die Fischerprüfung, da müssen ordentlichen Geldstrafen und Kontrollen her, überall. Aber den ausgespuckten Kaugummi wird man dir allenfalls in Metropolen als Ordnungswidrigkeit anerkennen, wo keine Aufsicht, keine Kontrollen, dort lassen viele dann die Sau raus. Dort hart durchzugreifen, wäre gewiss lukrativer wie manch ein Blitzer im Straßenverkehr, aber scheinbar existiert das Bewusstsein dafür bei einigen Verantwortlichen nicht.


----------



## Wollebre (17. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

langsam lach ich mir n Ast. Immer diese Verallgemeinerungen. 
Da gibt es ausreichend Autofahrer die nach 30 Jahre immer noch nicht rückwärts einparken können....
In Singapore und alle asiatischen Länder darf man aber ohne Prüfung und all dem sonstigen Unsinn angeln. Gegen die Dreckspatzen in unsere Städte dürfen die Strafen für weggeworfene Kippen, Kaugummies etc. auch gern kräftig angezogen werden!!! Erzähl z.B. mal den über 60 Mio indonesischen Angler, verteilt auf über 15.000 Inseln, die sollen eine Prüfung machen. Hast ne Ahnung wie der Sternmarsch nach Jakarta aussieht? Allein der unsinnige Gedankengang wäre so schnell vom Tisch wie die Diskussion den Benzinpreis in diesem Jahr um umgerechnet 0,02 € anzuheben.... Nur die scheinbar treudoofen Deutschen lassen alles mit sich machen.....
Scheinbar konnten seit Jahrhunderte alle Generationen nicht angeln. Dann trat wohl zu Beginn des Fast Food die allgemeine Massenverdummung ein. Ein paar Leute, die meinten noch funktionierende Hirnwindungen zu haben meinten dann, dann das eine Prüfung überlebenswichtig ist (damit du keine Beule ins Auto bekommst....). Nur kamen diese Gedanken leider erst auf als das Angeln ein profitables Geschäft wurde....

Ich angel erst seit 52 Jahre und habe die Entwicklung was sich in Verbände tut bestimmt nicht verschlafen.....

Wolfgang


----------



## Wollebre (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

du machst Aussagen von denen du leider keine Ahnung hast.
Ich bin seit Jahren jedes Jahr zwischen 2-3 Monate dort. Dort schiebt kaum noch jemand "Kohldampf" um aufs Angeln angewiesen zu sein. Das ist dort genauso Zeitvertreib/Hobby wie bei uns. Und wenn ich alle Fangfotos aus den diversen Facebook und Angelboards hier einstellen würde, bin ich damit mehr als eine Woche beschäftigt. Dort bekommt niemand eine Anzeige oder sonstigen Ärger wenn er seine gefangenen Fische stolz präsentiert und Erinnerungsfotos geschossen werden. Aber mach mal eine Reise dorthin, dann lernt man über den eigenen Horizont hinaus zu blicken. Aber Reisen nach DK, Norge etc. reichen in der Regel auch schon....

Wolfgang


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

...mal realistisch betrachtet --> im Vergleich zur Gesamtbevölkerung sind "Angler" und "Angelinteressierte" - ob geprüft oder ungeprüft - in Deutschland wohl eine Minderheit.

Da wird´s schon schwer genug, die in einer Demokratie erforderlichen Mehrheiten für einige Dinge wie z.B. Gesetzesänderungen überhaupt zu bekommen.

Dafür bedarf es wohl erstmal einer vernünftigen & aktiven Interessenvertretung, um entsprechendes Gehör in gesetzgeberischen Fragen überhaupt zu bekommen - diese sehe ich zumindest noch nicht!

Dann nehmen wir mal nur die Gruppe der "aktiven" Angler in Deutschland alleine ins Blickfeld und fragen uns, wie sich denn innerhalb dieser Gruppe die "Mehrheiten" so darstellen?

Genaues weiß man nicht - aber - zu diesem Zwecke verweise ich mal einfach auf die hier drin durchgeführte kleine Umfrage, bei der sich aktuell eine Mehrheit von ca. 71 % *GEGEN* die frei erwerbbare Angellizenz ausgesprochen - und somit die Prüfungspflicht befürwortet hat.

So - jetzt denken wir mal in aller Ruhe nach und fragen uns, *WARUM* sich an der gesetzlichen Prüfungspflicht nun ernsthaft etwas ändern sollte, wenn *weder* gesamtgesellschaftlich, *noch* in der kleinen Gruppe der Angler (von einer "Gemeinschaft" zu sprechen fällt mir schwer - dafür sind wir wohl zu zerstritten!) sich Mehrheiten *GEGEN* die Prüfungspflicht finden?

Jajaja - jetzt kommt wieder die krakelige und hier sehr aktiv schreibende *MINDERHEIT* der Prüfungsgegner und führt die Argumente an, die Prüfung sei sinnlos, völliger Quatsch, Geldmachterei usw.. - was aber zumindest anscheinend von einer *MEHRHEIT* innerhalb der Anglerschaft (zumindest hier drin!) *anders* *(!!!)* gesehen wird.

Welche Einstellung dazu gesamtgesellschaftlich vorherrscht, dass kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Aber - zumindest scheint die frei erwerbbare Angellizenz hier im Board nicht mehrheitlich gewünscht zu sein!


Zu der Kritik an der Umfrage hier drin, bei der (laut Umfrage hier im Board) überwiegend geprüfte Angler gefragt wurden möchte ich nur anmerken, da der Vergleich zum Nichtraucherschutz schonmal kam --> klar, wenn man nur Ungeprüfte fragt, werden sich andere Abstimmungsergebnisse einstellen - aber - was glaubt ihr, würden Raucher sagen, wenn man sie zur Erhöhung des Zigarettenpreises befragt?

Stellt man Fragen an die richtige Zielgruppe, dann kann man irgendwie schon Ergebnisse bekommen, die einem selber "besser" passen - *HIER* wurden aber *ANGLER* und *Angelinteressierte* gefragt, die *HIER im Board aktiv sind *und ich finde das *dabei* entstandene Ergebnis ziemlich eindeutig!!!


Die Kritik an der Qualität der Prüfung kommt von Gegnern und Befürwortern gleichermaßen und ist insoweit kein echter Streitpunkt - allenfalls ein Arbeitsauftrag für BESSERE Inhalte zu sorgen.

Aber - ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum diese Minderheit der Prüfungsgegner hier drin sich so verhement verweigert, einen mehrheitlichen Willen derer, die *HIER* abgestimmt haben, auch als solchen zu akzeptieren!?!

Das wird kleingeredet und einfach ignoriert - es wird sogar den Befürwortern die Möglichkeit abgesprochen, selbständig zu denken --> sehr gewagte These, wenn nur eine kleine Gruppe entgegen der Mehrheit meint, alleine dazu fähig zu sein & alleine den Stein der Weisheit in Händen zu halten....

Sicherlich kann man dazu eine abweichende Meinung haben und auch vertreten - aber - ich gehe davon aus, dass im Idealfall auch weiterhin nur Entscheidungen über anglerische Belange getroffen werden, wenn sich DAFÜR Mehrheiten finden lassen - das sehe ich bei der Frage der Prüfungspflicht aber WEDER gesamtgesellschaftlich, noch innerhalb der Anglerschaft!

--> darum bleibt es vermutlich erstmal noch ne ganze Weile bei der Prüfungspflicht.

Inhalte sollten wir durchaus verbessern - aber - um grundsätzlich daran zu "rütteln" fehlen meiner Ansicht nach sowohl die Mehrheiten, als auch die Argumente!

So - das war mein "Wort zum Sonntag" - und ich bin gespannt auf die Argumente der Minderheitenanhänger, warum sich die abstimmungsmäßige Mehrheit denn nun ausgerechnet "ihrem" Willen beugen sollte!

....klar - weil nur sie natürlich total recht haben und wir Prüfungsbefürworter alle nur danach lechzen, uns überregulieren zu lassen und einfach alle nur dumm sind und nicht denken können!....

Is´ klar!   

hihi

Nice sunday liebe Kollegen & Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Warum so viel Text ?

Du hast es doch hier:



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und dafür brauche ich auch kein Gesetz - da geht es nur um das, was ICH selber für mich als richtig empfinde!...das kann natürlich jeder für sich anders sehen!




sehr schön zusammengefasst. 

*Du* brauchst kein Gesetz, weil *Deine *Meinung und Einstellung über alles andere erhaben ist.
Gesetze brauchen wir nur für diejenigen, die nicht auf diesem hohen intellektuellen und moralisch einwandfreien Level sind, wie Du.

Für den Rest der Welt also. 


Merkste immer noch nix.


PS. Die Nummer mit den Lemmingen bei Walt Disney war gefaked. Kein Tier ist so blöd, sich einfach in den Abgrund zu stürzen. Auch ungeprüft nicht.


----------



## Ulli3D (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Na von Statistik scheinst Du nicht allzu viel zu verstehen. Hier im Trööt haben rund 520 Angler abgestimmt, 520 von 64.000 angemeldeten Usern. Das ist eine Stichprobe von rund 0,8 %, auf die organisierten 1 Mio. Angler bezogen liegst Du bei 0,0005% und bezogen auf die 3 Mio. Angler in D liegst Du dann bei 0,00017%. 

Die Aussagekraft dieser Statistik ist nicht vorhanden. Wenn ich bei einer Grundgesamtheit von 3 Mio eine Stichprobe von 520 ziehe, dann hat das den Effekt eines Furzes im Hurrikan. Die Aussagekraft ist gleich Null.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum so viel Text ?
> 
> Du hast es doch hier:
> 
> ...



Lieber Ralle,

eine Diskussion "lebt" nicht davon, dass Du einzelne Fetzen aus dem Kontext gerissen immer wieder postest und eben NICHT auf Dinge eingehst, die ich so anführe.

Auf Dein "selektives" Wahrnehmen und diskutieren habe ich gar keine Lust - entweder Du diskutierst richtig mit mir - oder eben nicht.

Zu Deinem "Fragment"-Zitat:

Ich stehle auch nicht - aber deswegen stelle ich nicht den § 242 StGB (Diebstahl) in Frage....soviel dazu - mal was zum drüber nachdenken!

Ich hatte selber das große Glück, von meinem 3. Lebensjahr an einen Vater zu haben, der mich in Theorie und Praxis ans Angeln heranbrachte und mitnahm.

Auch lehrte er mir Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch, die für mich, im Gegensatz zu Dir, eben kein "tumbes schwimmendes Gemüse" ist (...um mal so wie Du mit Wiederholungen von bereits Gesagtem zu strahlen!).

Zudem genoss ich eine Erziehung, die ebenfalls naturnah, eben auch "ländlich" geprägt war und in der Angeln, Natur erleben & auch Zucht & Schlachtung von Kanichen zu Hause alltäglich waren.

Dennoch habe ich schon als Kind alles an Lektüre zum Thema angeln verschlungen und auch schon als Kind (mit freiwilligem!) Kurs meine Prüfung absolviert!

Trotz massiver persönlicher "Vorbildung" hat mir der Lehrgang genützt, Wissenslücken geschlossen und aufkommende Anfängerfragen im Vorfeld schon beantwortet.

Dieses *GLÜCK* der Vorbildung hat nicht jeder angehende Neu- oder "Möchte-mal-gerne-Angler" heutzutage - weswegen ich mich weiterhin *FÜR* (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) die Prüfung ausspreche, um so Mindeststandards bei *ALLEN* Anglern sicherzustellen.

Ohne Zwang geht´s meiner Ansicht nach einfach nicht & ich persönlich befürworte deshalb die Prüfung für ALLE (on mit oder ohne Vorbildung in Sachen Natur & Angeln), weil nur so ein gewisses Grundwissen gesichert werden kann!

Ernie

PS:

Geh´ nicht immer *nur* auf Dinge ein, die Dir und Deiner (Minderheiten-) Meinung gerade in den Kram passen.

DAS ist keine Diskussionsgrundlage und Du machst es Dir damit nicht nur reichlich einfach - sondern zeigst auch weiterhin, dass Du offenbar "Mehrheiten" zu bestimmten Fragen ignorierst, oder einfach nicht wahrhaben willst!

So klappt weder Demokratie, noch werden wir mit dieser Einstellung mal einen Konsens innerhalb der Anglerschaft finden, den wir langfristig aber brauchen werden!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Na von Statistik scheinst Du nicht allzu viel zu verstehen. Hier im Trööt haben rund 520 Angler abgestimmt, 520 von 64.000 angemeldeten Usern. Das ist eine Stichprobe von rund 0,8 %, auf die organisierten 1 Mio. Angler bezogen liegst Du bei 0,0005% und bezogen auf die 3 Mio. Angler in D liegst Du dann bei 0,00017%.
> 
> Die Aussagekraft dieser Statistik ist nicht vorhanden. Wenn ich bei einer Grundgesamtheit von 3 Mio eine Stichprobe von 520 ziehe, dann hat das den Effekt eines Furzes im Hurrikan. Die Aussagekraft ist gleich Null.



Ich weise immer wieder auf die nur begrenzt vorhandene  Aussagekraft dieser Umfrage hin und betone, dass sie lediglich die Meinung der User hier DRIN wiederspiegelt, die an der Abstimmung teilgenommen haben.

DAS übrigens sehr deutlich!

Hast Du eine aussagekräftigere Umfrage dazu?...dann bitte!

Aus einer *Nicht-Umfrage* aber Material gegen dieses vorhandene Ergebnis zu "basteln" ist einfach nur putzig!

Aber - irgendwie drollig ist es schon, wie ihr hypothetisch eine Meinung von Leuten konstruiert, die eben *NICHT* dazu abgestimmt haben, weil die vorhandene und nachweisbare Meinung derer, DIE dazu abgestimmt haben, Euren Ansichten entgegensteht!



Akzeptiert doch einfach mal, dass ihr zumindest hier in der Unterzahl seid - natürlich nur bei denen, die an dieser vernachlässigbaren (und total doofen und gemeinen!) Umfrage teilgenommen haben.....lol....!

#h

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich hatte selber das große Glück, von meinem 3. Lebensjahr an einen Vater zu haben, der mich in Theorie und Praxis ans Angeln heranbrachte und mitnahm.
> 
> Auch lehrte er mir Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch, die für mich, im Gegensatz zu Dir, eben kein "tumbes schwimmendes Gemüse" ist (...um mal so wie Du mit Wiederholungen von bereits Gesagtem zu strahlen!).
> 
> Zudem genoss ich eine Erziehung, die ebenfalls naturnah, eben auch "ländlich" gepägt war und in der Angeln, Natur erleben & auch Zucht & Schlachtung von Kanichen zu Hause alltäglich waren.



Da kannste mal sehen, wie eine juristische Ausbildung alle guten Erziehungsmethoden und eine naturnahe Kindheit vergessen lassen kann.


Dein bisher einziges, echtes Argument für die Prüfung ist die dadurch erhoffte Limitierung der Angler am Wasser. Darauf bin ich bereits eingegangen. 

Auch Deine ganzen Pseudoargumente habe ich der Reihe nach entkräftet.

Was bleibt ist:



 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *ernie1973* 

 
_
...und dafür brauche ich auch kein Gesetz - da geht es nur um das, was  ICH selber für mich als richtig empfinde!...das kann natürlich jeder für  sich anders sehen!_


----------



## Carp-MV (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> --> darum bleibt es vermutlich erstmal noch ne ganze Weile bei der Prüfungspflicht.


@ernie wie oft noch? Die einheitliche Prüfungspflicht gibt es so doch gar nicht mehr. Du/Ihr kämpft hier gegen Windmühlen und merkt es nicht einmal.  |kopfkrat

Mir persönlich geht es nur noch darum das sie ganz abgeschafft damit es Fair bleibt. Was die Umfrage angeht bist du auf dem Holzweg. Hier ging es *mir* und einige andere sicherlich auch niemals darum die fette Mehrheit zu bekommen. Allein schon zu sehen das bisher immerhin über 150 Stimmen gegen eine Prüfung sprechen und fast alle Befürworter zwar sagen Prüfung JA aber nicht so wie sie jetzt ist, spricht eine deutliche Sprache und von einer kleinen Minderheit kann da auch keine Rede sein.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> @ernie wie oft noch? Die einheitliche Prüfungspflicht gibt es so doch gar nicht mehr. Du kämpfst hier gegen Windmühlen und merkst es nicht einmal.  |kopfkrat
> 
> Mir persönlich geht es nur noch darum das sie ganz abgeschafft damit es Fair bleibt. Was die Umfrage angeht bist du auf dem Holzweg. Hier ging es mir und andere sicherlich auch niemals darum die fette Mehrheit zu bekommen. Allein schon zu sehen das immerhim 150 Stimmen gegen eine Prüfung sprechen und fast alle Befürworter zwar sagen Prüfung JA aber nicht so wie sie jetzt ist, spricht eine deutliche Sprache.



...die einheitliche Prüfungspflicht wird es auch nicht so einfach geben können, weil die Gesetzgebungskompetenz bei den einzelnen Bundesländern liegt.

Solange diese sich nicht freiwillig "am großen Tisch" auf einheitliche Standards einigen, bedarf es einer Grundgesetzänderung, um das Fischereirecht zu vereinheitlichen - mit der aber zumindest in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht zu rechnen ist.

Leichter wäre es, die Prüfungspflicht wieder ganz einzuführen, damit es "fair" bleibt und damit eben die von mir gewünschen "Mindeststandards" flächendeckend vorab sichergestellt sind!



Klar, dass Du als erfahrener Angler es doof findest, nicht in allen Bundesländern angeln gehen zu dürfen & gegen die Prüfung in Deinem speziellen (Einzel-) Fall bist (kann ich wirklich verstehen!) - aber - auch für Dich als gestandenen Angler gibt es ja einen Weg, dies zu ändern --> mach´ die Prüfung - oder - angle weiter dort, wo Du für Dich die "Lücke" als dünnste Stelle im Brett über verlängerte Scheine ohne Prüfung finden konntest!



Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da kannste mal sehen, wie eine juristische Ausbildung alle guten Erziehungsmethoden und eine naturnahe Kindheit vergessen lassen kann.
> 
> 
> Dein bisher einziges, echtes Argument für die Prüfung ist die dadurch erhoffte Limitierung der Angler am Wasser. Darauf bin ich bereits eingegangen.
> ...




Was bleibt ist, dass ich über "Mehrheiten" etwas schrieb - die hier drin im Rahmen der Umfrage zumindest schonmal klar sind und das ihr dies unter Aufbietung von gebetsmühlenartiger Wiederholung und Polemik ignoriert und etwas krampfhaft versucht kleinzureden!!!



...und das ich meine auch gewollte Limitierung durch eine Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht nicht in Gefahr sehe, dass schrieb und erläuterte ich schon mehrfach - das geht weiterhin und das geht anders!.......also - der Drops ist gelutscht!...ich habe keine Angst vor den "Horden"....

Naja - schafft Euch Eure Mehrheiten für Eure Ansichten und wenn Euch das mal irgendwann gelingt, dann werde ich mich als Fan der Demokratie auch beugen - vorher NICHT!

lol

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Klar, dass Du als erfahrener Angler es doof findest, nicht in allen  Bundesländern angeln gehen zu dürfen & gegen die Prüfung in Deinem  speziellen (Einzel-) Fall bist (kann ich wirklich verstehen!) -  aber - auch für Dich als gestandenen Angler gibt es ja einen Weg, dies  zu ändern --> mach´ die Prüfung - oder - angle weiter dort, wo Du für  Dich die "Lücke" als dünnste Stelle im Brett über verlängerte Scheine  ohne Prüfung finden konntest!


Ganz und gar nicht lieber @ernie, ich verspüre keinerlei Drang in anderen Bundesländern Angeln zu gehen. MV hat so viele schöne Gewässer, das schaffe ich wohl nicht mal in 200 Jahren alle diese abzufischen. ;-)



> Fan der Demokratie


Die findest du doch aber nicht in der BRD @ernie....^^


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Die findest du doch aber nicht in der BRD @ernie....^^




Doch - zum Glück für die Mehrheiten schon!

Das sich dabei einzelne Menschen mal ungehört fühlen, dass bringt ein mehrheitsgebundenes System so mit sich - aber - Mehrheiten entscheiden hierzulande nunmal - bei der Fischerei (so wie gestern) und auch sonst - auch wenn das für manche neu und ungewohnt sein mag, oder manchen einfach nicht so gefällt - so funktioniert Demokratie eben!



Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Außerdem @ernie habe ich die Prüfung doch erfolgreich bestanden........

*Gewässer gefunden?:* JA - Manchmal hilft auch das Navi |supergri

*Gerät korrekt zusammengebaut?:* Na klar

*auch die Montage du Idiot?:* na logisch Herr Prüfer :m

*Fisch hat gebissen?:* Unglaublich aber ja |rolleyes

*Fisch erfolgreich Gedrillt, Gelandet?:* ja und noch mal jaaa :c

*Hat die Montage gehalten?:* Wäre sonst der Fisch im Kescher? |kopfkrat

*Fisch erkannt?*: Ja Mensch, es war ein dicker Rüssler 

*Fisch waidgerecht getötet?:* Nein ist zu schwer und dafür brauche ich doch erst ne halbjährige Prüfung. Natürlich und aufgefressen auch, was auch sonst....#q

*Platz sauber verlassen?:* Ja aber sicher doch, Sauberkeit muss sein...#6

....und nun stell dir vor, ich hab doch tatsächlich auch wieder nach Hause gefunden. 

Das war meine ganz eigene Prüfung und verdammt ich habe bestanden. Geil jetzt bin ich ein _*staatlich nicht anerkannter geprüfter*_ Angler. |bigeyes:m


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Außerdem @ernie habe ich die Prüfung doch erfolgreich bestanden........
> 
> *Gewässer gefunden?:* JA - Manchmal hilft auch das Navi |supergri
> 
> ...



Naja - in den meisten Bundesländern bist Du das eben *nicht*!

Aber - da Du bei Dir vor Ort ja angeln kannst & darfst ist doch alles fein!....

...und wenn Dir die Argumente ausgehen einen Ausflug ins Lächerliche zu machen, dass ändert in der Sache auch nichts und erscheint mir nicht zielführend im Rahmen dieser Diskussion zu sein - aber - etwas Humor lockert den thread ja immer mal wieder auf, wenn sachliche Stellungnahmen schwer fallen!



Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Naja - in den meisten Bundesländern bist Du das eben *nicht*!


Ich habe das oben noch mal rot makiert für dich @ernie. Wenn ich den meisten Bundesländern kein staatlich anerkannter nicht geprüfter Angler bin, was dann? :m

Richtig ein bisschen Spass muss auch mal sein...



> Aber - da Du bei Dir vor Ort ja angeln kannst & darfst ist doch alles fein!....


Nö @ernie ist es nicht. Ich bin halt kein Egoist und wünsche mir das alle diese Hobby so ausleben können wie ich und das ohne Prüfungszwang.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich habe das noch mal rot makiert für dich @ernie. Wenn ich den meisten Bundesländern kein staatlich anerkannter nicht geprüfter Angler bin, was dann? :m
> 
> Richtig ein bisschen Spass muss auch mal sein...



Nichts dann - dann gehst Du weiter nur dort angeln, wo Du es kannst und darfst - oder lässt Dich woanders halt´ nicht erwischen!

Mehr nicht!

Ich gönne Dir das - bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es viele Kollegen gibt, denen das dort wo sie angeln möchten nicht gelingt - oder die auch mal woanders angeln wollen - für die muss dann ne *Lösung* her, oder irre ich mich da?

*WIE* diese Lösung aussehen sollte oder könnte, darüber wird hier gerade diskutiert.

Ich freu mich für Dich, wenn Dein Angeln rechtlich möglich und gesichert ist und Du ne Menge Spass dabei hast - aber das hilft anderen Kollegen meistenorts wohl nicht so richtig weiter....


Ich bin geprüft - kann auch da angeln, wo ich möchte und geniesse es!

Trotzdem habe ich eine Meinung dazu, ob und wie Mindestwissensstandards sichergestellt werden können.

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Ich freu mich für Dich, wenn Dein Angeln rechtlich möglich und gesichert  ist und Du ne Menge Spass dabei hast - aber das hilft anderen Kollegen  meistenorts wohl nicht so richtig weiter....





> Trotzdem habe ich eine Meinung dazu, ob und wie Mindestwissensstandards sichergestellt werden können.


Ne so können die Kollegen das nicht, da liegst du richtig. Außer in den Bundesländern wo sowas auch schon Angeboten wird. Ist ja nicht nur MV wo es sowas gibt. ;-)

Einfache Lösung das Mindestwissen zu erlangen? Prüfung einheitlich abschaffen und die Vereine bieten freiwillige Kurse für ein passendes Entgeld an. Hier sollte natürlich die Praxis eine wichtige Rolle spielen.
Angler die schon die Grundkenntnisse beherrschen brauchen dieses Angebot nicht wahrnehmen wenn sie nicht wollen und andere vernünftige Neulinge werden so ein Angebot sicher gerne Annehmen. 
Der jenige der  trotz fehlender Kenntnisse meint das nicht zu brauchen wird eben nichts Fangen und erfolglos bleiben oder mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommen. So einfach kann das sein...


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ne so können die Kollegen das nicht, da liegst du richtig. Außer in den Bundesländern wo sowas auch schon Angeboten wird. Ist ja nicht nur MV wo es sowas gibt. ;-)
> 
> Einfache Lösung das Mindestwissen zu erlangen? Prüfung einheitlich weg und die Vereine bieten freiwillige Kurse für ein passendes Entgeld an. Angler die schon die Grundkentnisse beherrschen brauchen dieses Angebot nicht und andere vernünftige Neulinge werden so ein Angebot sicher gerne Annehmen. Der jenige der meint das nicht zu brauchen wird eben nichts Fangen und erfolglos bleiben.




Ja - sowas fänd´ ich theoretisch auch gut - aber - ich habe immernoch Bedenken, dass eine Vielzahl "Neu-Angler" sich praktisch dann doch ohne Vorbereitung und ohne Vorkenntnisse stets den einfachsten Weg suchen würde.

Die reine Freiwilligkeit würde ich jedoch nicht befürworten in Sachen "Mindestkenntnisse" - dafür bin ich vielleicht ein zu großer Pessimist - oder zumindest ein Skeptiker!

Daher plädiere ich für einen gewissen "Zwang". - da gehen die Meinungen dann auseinander - aber - hey - dann ist das halt´ so und man diskutiert drüber!

Zudem gebe ich Dir Recht, dass eine einheitliche Regelung (wie auch immer die aussehen mag) bundesweit wünschenswert und toll wäre - aber - aufgrund der rechtlichen Gegebenheiten vermutlich noch lange ein Wunschtraum bleiben wird!

Ich denke übrigens auch *nicht*, dass ungeprüfte Angler die "schlechteren" Angler sind - aber - ich fühle mich wohler, wenn künftig weiterhin auch Leute angeln, denen man zumindest eine gewisse Mindestkenntnis schonmal abgeprüft hat - wer die eh schon hat, für den ist die Prüfung ja ohnehin ein Kinderspiel - wer diese Kenntnisse nicht hat, der wird zumindest motiviert, sie diese anzueignen, um dann endlich auch angeln zu dürfen UND ansatzweise auch zu können!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Daher plädiere ich für einen gewissen "Zwang". - da gehen die Meinungen  dann auseinander - aber - hey - dan ist das halt´ so und man diskutiert  drüber!


Wenn Preis und Leistung stimmt brauchen wir keinen Zwang @ernie. Das sehen wir schon so überall wenn ein gewisses interesse erstmal vorhanden ist, dann ist der Bürger meistens von alleine überzeugt. Wenn es natürlich völlig überteuert ist so ein Kurs, werden viele den einfachsten Weg gehen das ist logisch. 

Hier sind dann die Vereine gefragt einen freiwilligen schönen attraktiven Kurs anzubieten. Nebenbei betreibt man damit sogar noch super Werbung für den eigenen Verein und seine Gewässer.


----------



## Zoddl (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung das Mindestwissen zu erlangen? Prüfung einheitlich abschaffen und die Vereine bieten freiwillige Kurse für ein passendes Entgeld an. Angler die schon die Grundkentnisse beherrschen brauchen dieses Angebot nicht und andere vernünftige Neulinge werden so ein Angebot sicher gerne Annehmen. Der jenige der meint das nicht zu brauchen wird eben nichts Fangen und erfolglos bleiben.


Und hier zeigt sich wieder, dass die Prüfung missverständlich auf die reine Angelpraxis reduziert wird. Und genau das ist sie eben nicht! Genau das reduziert den Angler doch auf den allgemeinen Naturnutzer, der ausser Fische fangen nüschd anderes auf dem Schirm hat.


----------



## Carp-MV (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Und hier zeigt sich wieder, dass die Prüfung missverständlich auf die  reine Angelpraxis reduziert wird. Und genau das ist sie eben nicht!  Genau das reduziert den Angler doch auf den allgemeinen Naturnutzer, der  ausser Fische fangen nüschd anderes auf dem Schirm hat.


Was muss der einfache Angler bitte noch weiteres an Grundwissen besitzen? Ordnung und die Sauberkeit liegt schon mal an jeden selbst. Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße findet man auf dem Angelschein. Weitere gesetzliche Bestimmungen in der Natur kann man gerne ja in diesen freiwilligen Kursen mit einbauen und ansonsten muss sich der Angler eben selber Informieren. So ein Kurs kann durchaus alles wichtige beinhalten und trotzdem äußerst attraktiv für die Kursteilnehmer sein und das alles ganz ohne Zwang. Ich bin davon überzeugt das jemand der freiwillig so einen Kurs besucht auch viel mehr lernt,speichert und ganz nebenbei wird der Kursleiter auch viel mehr Freude an den Kursen haben.
Noch einmal, macht aus Angeln nicht immer eine Wissenschaft.


----------



## Rosi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wenn ich daran denke wie viel Lobbyarbeit zum Erhalt des unbeliebten Fischereischeines notwendig ist und wenn ich an die vielen Vereine, Ausbilder, Prüfer, Papierhersteller usw. denke, die alle am Fischereischein verdienen, dann erfüllt er seine Daseinsberechtigung. Er regt schließlich zum Nachdenken an. 

Ich hätte lieber darauf verzichtet und hebe den Finger für seine Abschaffung. Ein paar kurze Hinweise, so wie auf den Touristenangelscheinen genügen doch. Und was nützt es, wenn der Angler eine Prüfung bestanden hat und dann doch macht was er will, weil er nicht beobachtet oder kontrolliert wird? 
Genau, der Schein nützt nichts.


----------



## Mac69 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Nabend,

carp-MV:
.......Die einheitliche Prüfungspflicht gibt es so doch gar nicht mehr. Du/Ihr kämpft hier gegen Windmühlen und merkt es nicht einmal. |kopfkrat..............

ich persönlich frage mich beim verfolgen dieses Threads wer hier gegen "Windmühlen" kämpft........

Fakt ist:
In der Mehrheit der Bundesländer gibt es eine nun mal eine Prüfungspflicht.
ein paar wenige Bundesländer haben Ausnahmen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer),da Fischereirecht Ländersache ist.Desweiteren ist der befristete/Touri etc. Schein regional begrenzt.
Ich als "geprüfter" Angler kann damit gut leben,
meine Angelei wird dadurch weder eingeschränkt noch muss ich irgendwelche Kompromisse eingehen-wo ich angel.

Das die Umfrage hier nicht auf *ALLE* Angler/interessierte   repräsentativ umzulegen ist ist doch wohl jedem klar-wurde schon 100 mal betont)

Die Umfrage ist allerdings eindeutig bei den *hier aktiv *abstimmenden.......ob es manchen passt oder nicht.(auch schon 100 mal gesagt)
Zahlenspielchen wieviel %von welchem Durchschnitt sind ja ziemlich nett, ändern aber an dem eindeutigen Ergebniss hier rein garnix!! 

Ergebniss der Umfrage:
Egal wie manche es drehen und wenden-bei dieser begrenzten Umfrage sprechen sich die Mehrheit der abstimmenden für eine Prüfungspflicht aus(aus welchen Gründen auch immer).

Ihr könnt das Mehrheitsergebniss hier nicht wegdiskutieren...egal welche Mühe sich hier manche machen.

Ihr könnt weiterhin gegen Windmühlen anrennen,ich lehne mich entspannt zurück,und angel wo es mir passt.
Sollten die Windmühlen bundesweit fallen(glaube ich nicht dran) werde ich das Mehrheitsergebniss akzeptieren und gut is..... ;-)

Allen Angler die bisher keine Prüfung haben/machen wollen,kann ich den Tipp geben-fahrt dahin wo ihr keine braucht (zb. Meck-Pom)-da tut ihr zusätzlich noch was gutes in Form von Wirtschaftsförderung.

Gruss
Mac


----------



## Gunnar. (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Das ein Stück Papier den Menschen weder zum guten - noch zum schlechten ändert steht doch garnicht zur Debatte.
Es geht doch um Sinn oder Unsinn auf das rein fachliche bezogen. Dort machen Lehrgang + Prüfung( je nach Standpunkt)  Sinn oder eben nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Daher plädiere ich für einen gewissen "Zwang".





ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und dafür brauche ich auch kein Gesetz - da geht es nur um das, was ICH selber für mich als richtig empfinde!




Merkste immer noch nix ?


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Merkste immer noch nix ?



Doch - das Du Dir immer wieder das rauspickst, was Dir gerade vermeintlich in den Kram (aber nicht in den Kontext!) passt, anstatt Dich mal konstruktiv in eine rege und -trotz unterschiedlicher Standpunkte- sehr freundliche Diskussion mit einzubringen!

Zudem machte ich diese (bei Dir offenbar sehr beliebte) Äußerung als geprüfter Angler, der trotz Vorkenntnissen mit Freude einen freiwilligen Kurs besuchte und diesen auch rückblickend für sinnvoll erachtet!(...das Geld dafür habe ich mir übrigens als Kind durch Rasenmähen und Löwenzahnstechen als Kaninchenfutter größtenteils selber verdient - es ist also durchaus machbar & bezahlbar).

Aber - das ist schon ok - und ich kann und werde damit weiter gut leben, dass Du offenbar nur (noch?) eine sehr selektive Wahrnehmung hast, wenn es um dieses Thema geht!



Ich muss Dich auch nicht weiter missionieren, denn *meine Meinung* ist meistenorts schon Gesetz!

Wenn Du *wirklich* mit mir diskutieren möchtest, dann geh´ auch auf für Dich unbequeme Wahrheiten ein - und reiß´ nicht dauernd nur Wortfetzen aus dem Zusammenhang, um überhaupt noch etwas (fragwürdiges) gegen die *TATSACHE* vorzubringen, dass die *Mehrheit der Umfrageteilnehmer* Deine Meinung zumindest schonmal *nicht (!!!)* teilt!

...und ich setze mich weiterhin dafür ein, dass es auch so bleibt!...

...ich schreib´ halt gerne!......und ICH lese auch das, was mein andersdenkender Gegenüber im Ganzen vorbringt und gehe auch darauf ein....that´s the difference...

Schönen Sonntag & Petri!

Jetzt muss ich kochen und widme mich deutlich hübscheren "Dingen"....

Ernie


----------



## Jose (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber - das ist schon ok - und ich kann und werde damit weiter gut leben, dass Du offenbar nur (noch?) eine sehr selektive Wahrnehmung hast, wenn es um dieses Thema geht!
> 
> 
> ...




ernie, eine frage: 
ist das jetzt "krakelig" oder nicht doch eher *krakeelig von dir*?




ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> Jajaja - jetzt kommt wieder die krakelige und hier sehr aktiv schreibende *MINDERHEIT* der Prüfungsgegner ...




(Kra|keel, der; -s (ugs. für Lärm u. Streit; Unruhe) )


----------



## wilhelm (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Fakt ist doch, gute 70% sind für die Prüfung und schlapp 30 % dagegen.
Also 112 Seiten meine Hochachtung über soviel geschreibsel bei doch so eindeutiger Sachlage.
Das abschaffen der Prüfung wird wohl bei diesen Mehrheitsverhältnissen eher nicht stattfinden.
Ps: Habe für Prüfung gestimmt
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Jose schrieb:


> ernie, eine frage:
> ist das jetzt "krakelig" oder nicht doch eher *krakeelig von dir*?
> 
> 
> ...



...handschriftlich wäre es beides...

Aber - ich kann auch krakeelig sein, wenn ich nur noch auf sehr selektive Wahrnehmung von "Diskussionsteilnehmern" stoße!

Die Antwort lautet:

"krakeelig"



Nice sunday hochverehrter und hochkompetenter Rechtschreibkenner Jose und danke für den Rechtschreibhinweis!

Ernie

Deutsch-LK nur mit 11 Punkten - da kann sowas schonmal passieren!


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, gute 70% sind für die Prüfung und schlapp 30 % dagegen.
> Also 112 Seiten meine Hochachtung über soviel geschreibsel bei doch so eindeutiger Sachlage.
> Das abschaffen der Prüfung wird wohl bei diesen Mehrheitsverhältnissen eher nicht stattfinden.
> Ps: Habe für Prüfung gestimmt
> Gruß Wilhelm



...gut auf den Punkt gebracht & ich hoffe, Du behältst recht damit!

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> Das abschaffen der Prüfung wird wohl bei diesen Mehrheitsverhältnissen eher nicht stattfinden.
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm


Ich glaube kaum das die Mehrheitsverhältnisse damit was zu tun haben werden ob die Prüfung abgeschafft wird oder nicht. Das wäre ja was ganz neues wenn man nach der Meinung des einfachen Volkes entscheiden würde. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ansage
So, letzte Warnung an diverse Leute, die wissen, wer gemeint ist (und die eigentlich alle intelligent genug für Argumente  sein sollten und sich auch argumentativ und nicht krakeelig auseinandersetzen sollten):
Weitere persönliche Differenzen werden außerhalb unseres Forums ausgemacht.

Weitere entsprechende Postings, nachkarten, etc. führt zur Verwarnung.
Ansage Ende


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

@ Thomas:

Angekommen & gerne einverstanden!

ICH versuche stets beim Thema zu bleiben - erwidere aber zugegeben auf sowas - auch wenn das eigentlich falsch & wenig souverän ist und nicht wirklich zur Sache hier drin beiträgt!

Werde versuchen mich zu beherrschen & möchte nur betonen, dass ich (nachlesbar!) *nicht* immer wieder damit anfange!

Back on topic!



@ Carp-MV:

Mehrheitsverhältnisse führen zu Wahlergebnissen - Wahlergebnisse zu den "Machern" in der Politik - und wer wählt Deiner Meinung nach, wenn NICHT das "einfache Volk"?

Wir sind nicht "fremdbestimmt" - sondern haben unsere Politiker selber in die Ämter gewählt, in denen sie entweder gut arbeiten - oder auch nicht!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## wilhelm (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Hallo Carp-MV, zu deiner Aussage,damit magst du sogar hier und da recht haben, aber ohne einen entsprechenden Antrag Bundes und Landesgesetze zu ändern halte ich für nahezu Aussichtslos wobei kleinere Anpassungen im Sinne des Fremdenverkehrs ( ja der schnöde Mamon )nicht ausgeschlossen sind. Und ja, wir wählen uns unsere Spezialisten selbst, oder auch nicht,dann aber nicht beschweren.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Carp-MV (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



> @ Carp-MV:
> 
> Mehrheitsverhältnisse führen zu Wahlergebnissen - Wahlergebnisse zu den  "Machern" in der Politik - und wer wählt Deiner Meinung nach, wenn NICHT  das "einfache Volk"?
> 
> ...


@ernie du weißt ja das ich gerne sachlich diskutiere oder es zumindest versuche und ich glaube ernsthaft das eine Diskussion über Wahl,  BRD Politik hier wirklich unangebracht ist. Jeder hat da so seine eigenen Ansichten was das betrifft. Ich habe mit meinen Beitrag nur ein kurzen Denkanstoss abgeben wollen weil hier mehrfach nun die Sätze fielen, wir sind die Mehrheit also wird die Prüfung bleiben und sowas.

Lass uns also beim Thema bleiben hier bevor das zu sehr ausufert....


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> @ernie du weißt ja das ich gerne sachlich diskutiere und ich glaube ernsthaft das eine Diskussion über Wahl,  BRD Politik hier wirklich unangebracht ist. Ich habe mit meinen Beitrag nur ein kurzen Denkanstoss abgeben wollen weil hier mehrfach nun die Sätze fielen, wir sind die Mehrheit also wird die Prüfung bleiben und sowas.
> 
> Lass uns also beim Thema bleiben hier bevor das zu sehr ausufert....



Naja - so daneben sind wir nicht - wir sind hier ja in der "angelpolitischen" Rubrik - in der es um Verbände und auch um Politik geht.

Sowohl "unsere" Verbandsleute wurden irgendwann mal aufgestellt - vorgeschlagen und gewählt und nahmen im Rahmen ihrer Verbandsarbeit Einfluss auf die Politik(die übrigens auch erstmal mehrheitlich gewählt wurde!), da sie u.a. durch Initiativrechte an der Landesgesetzgebung zur Fischerei mitwirkten.

Gesetze und Verordnungen werden teilweise von (Fach-) Ministerien erlassen - teilweise müssen sie sogar durch´s Landesparlament, um Gesetz zu werden.

Oder glaubst Du, dass die Fischereigesetze der Länder, so wir wir sie kennen vom Himmel gefallen sind?

Nein - sind sie nicht !

Sie sind das Ergebnis demokratischer und auch politischer Prozesse.

Insofern kann man garnicht "unpolititsch" über eine Gesetz-gewordene Prüfungspflicht diskutieren - die letztlich aufgrund von vorausgehenden demokratischen Mehrheitsentscheidungen geschaffen & bisher meistenorts auch aufrechterhalten worden ist.

Bei der gesetzlichen Prüfungspflicht ging es also demokratisch zu - das würde auch bei einer von einigen gewollten Abschaffung der Fall sein müssen - und da kommt dann der eindeutige Themenbezug zum Tragen 

--> solange sich hierfür *keine* Mehrheit findet, wird die Prüfungspflicht bleiben.

...das gefällt mir sehr!

...ansonsten muss man hier über "Politik" allgemein nicht diskutieren - das stimmt - aber das will auch keiner.

Aber - solange der angepolitische Bezug da ist, ist´s wohl voll "on topic".

So - jetzt muss ich aber kochen!

Bis morgen!

Petri & LG,

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Um das ganze abzuschließen von meiner Seite....

*Ich bin für eine  frei erwerbare Anglerlizenz. Ob vierteljährlich, halbjährlich oder ganzjährig zu  kaufen ist mir persönlich gleich. 
Für das erlernen  der Grundkenntnisse falls nicht vorhanden, würde ich zu freiwilligen Kursen raten mit einen gut  durchdachten Unterricht. 
Dieser sollte natürlich Therorie und Praxis  beinhalten. 
Der Preis und die Leistung sollte hier natürlich gut  überlegt und gewählt sein damit der Reiz auch da ist an diesen Teilzunehmen. 
Das ist mein Vorschlag für die BRD und unsere  Angler und ich bin überzeugt das dies, die bessere Lösung wäre für uns alle.*


Damit verabschiede ich mich Aktiv aus diesen Thema und werde stiller Mitleser. Von meiner Seite aus ist einfach alles gesagt. #h


----------



## smithie (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Ich finde es putzig, dass die Argumentation immer noch "umgekehrt" wird.

Wer was abschaffen will, soll sich drum bemühen, wenn die Argumente für eine Prüfungspflicht offensichtlich nicht vorhanden sind, sollte das doch leicht ins Rollen gebracht werden können.
Oder nicht? #c




> Die Aussagekraft dieser Statistik ist nicht vorhanden. Wenn ich bei  einer Grundgesamtheit von 3 Mio eine Stichprobe von 520 ziehe, dann hat  das den Effekt eines Furzes im Hurrikan. Die Aussagekraft ist gleich  Null.


Wenn ich als Grundgesamtheit 80Mio Deutsche nehme und die Stichprobe so zwischen 500-1000 liegt, dann hat eine Zulassungstudie für ein Arzneimittel in Deutschland wohl die Aussagekraft eines Augenzwinkerns beim Weltuntergang ;-)


----------



## Ulli3D (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



smithie schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Grundgesamtheit 80Mio Deutsche nehme und die Stichprobe so zwischen 500-1000 liegt, dann hat eine Zulassungstudie für ein Arzneimittel in Deutschland wohl die Aussagekraft eines Augenzwinkerns beim Weltuntergang ;-)



Du bist Dir aber im Klaren, dass das miteinander nichts zu tun hat, oder? Ob ich eine Meinung abfrage bei einer zufällig gebildeten Gruppe oder ob ich die Wirkung einer "chemischen Keule" auf den Organismus teste ist schon ein Unterschied.

Und wenn man dann die Beiträge der Befürworter, mit Ausnahme von Ernie und einem Dutzend Anderer, dann sind die Meinungen entweder ja, sie hat mir auch nicht geschadet oder Ja, Prüfung, aber in anderer Form.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Du bist Dir aber im Klaren, dass das miteinander nichts zu tun hat, oder? Ob ich eine Meinung abfrage bei einer zufällig gebildeten Gruppe oder ob ich die Wirkung einer "chemischen Keule" auf den Organismus teste ist schon ein Unterschied.
> 
> Und wenn man dann die Beiträge der Befürworter, mit Ausnahme von Ernie und einem Dutzend Anderer, dann sind die Meinungen entweder ja, sie hat mir auch nicht geschadet oder Ja, Prüfung, aber in anderer Form.



Bitte nicht nur selektiv lesen - *auch* der Ernie möchte die Prüfung in "anderer" - nämlich deutlich verbesserter - Form und gerne mit mehr praktischem Wissen!

Die Mängel der Prüfungsinhalte hat der Ernie schon lange und mehrfach unstreitig gestellt!

Aber das Ganze bitte eben *MIT* PrüfungsPFLICHT!

Ernie


----------



## gründler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Damit verabschiede ich mich Aktiv aus diesen Thema und werde stiller Mitleser. Von meiner Seite aus ist einfach alles gesagt. #h


 


Das nennt sich seit neusten "Lesemodus" und ist ganz stark im kommen ^^


#h


----------



## Jose (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gründler schrieb:


> Das nennt sich seit neusten "Lesemodus" und ist ganz stark im kommen ^^
> 
> 
> #h



der "bla"-modus auch. 
schade, dass einem TE sein trööt so zerblablat wird.


----------



## gründler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Jose schrieb:


> der "bla"-modus auch.
> schade, dass einem TE sein trööt so zerblablat wird.


 

Wie du weißt stehst du bei mir auf Igno.

#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Jose schrieb:


> der "bla"-modus auch.
> schade, dass einem TE sein trööt so zerblablat wird.


 


Was heist denn jetzt "zerblablat"?

Das Thema wurde zur *Abstimmung* gestellt. Die % Zahlen 
dürften doch eine klare Sprache sprechen.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was heist denn jetzt "zerblablat"?
> 
> Das Thema wurde zur *Abstimmung* gestellt. Die % Zahlen
> dürften doch eine klare Sprache sprechen.:m



Vermutlich soll das eine leicht verächtliche Bezeichnung der Beiträge ungeliebter User sein, die eben anderer Meinung sind und frecherweise *noch* nicht aufgegeben haben, ihre Meinung trotz massiven Gegenwind einiger weniger *auch HIER* noch zu vertreten.

Klar - ich z.B. könnte zu dem Thema auch einfach schweigen (egal, ob ich mit "zerblablat" nun angesprochen bin - oder auch nicht !?), mich zurücklehnen und geniessen, da meine Ansicht sich meistenorts eben auch im Fischerei-RECHT wiederfindet - aber - so leicht lassen sich Gegenstimmen halt´ auch im AB nicht ersticken!



Ich danke dem TE nochmal ausdrücklich an dieser Stelle für seine Abstimmung und für seine Beteiligung an der Diskussion - auch wenn er nur noch liest, hat seine Umfrage doch diese Diskussion mal wieder in Gang gebracht und ein in meinen Augen schönes Ergebnis ans Licht gebracht!

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Eigentlich sollte der Trööt umbenannt werden.
 Vorschlag 1: Ernie missioniert
 Vorschlag 2: Ernie gegen den Rest der Prüfungsgegner.

Ernie hat in diesem Trööt anerkanntermaßen die Mehrheit der Beiträge verfasst aber, wie oft ist schon FJS der Spruch, der wohl von General Wrangel, 1848er Revolution, stammt, zugeschrieben worden: "Vox populi, vox Rindvieh" #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Vermutlich soll das eine leicht verächtliche Bezeichnung der Beiträge ungeliebter User sein, die eben anderer Meinung sind und frecherweise *noch* nicht aufgegeben haben, ihre Meinung trotz massiven Gegenwind einiger weniger *auch HIER* noch zu vertreten.
> 
> Klar - ich z.B. könnte zu dem Thema auch einfach schweigen, mich zurücklehnen und geniessen, da meine Ansicht sich meistenorts eben auch im Fischerei-RECHT wiederfindet - aber - so leicht lassen sich Gegenstimmen halt´ auch im AB nicht ersticken!
> 
> ...


 


Bin ganz Deiner Meinung, und schliesse mich dem Dank an den TE an. :m


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Trööt umbenannt werden.
> Vorschlag 1: Ernie missioniert
> Vorschlag 2: Ernie gegen den Rest der Prüfungsgegner.
> 
> Ernie hat in diesem Trööt anerkanntermaßen die Mehrheit der Beiträge verfasst aber, wie oft ist schon FJS der Spruch, der wohl von General Wrangel, 1848er Revolution, stammt, zugeschrieben worden: "Vox populi, vox Rindvieh" #h




Vorschlag 3: "ca. 71 % inkl Ernie entgegen einer Minderheit hier drin"

...solange es Leute gibt, die ihre Meinung vertreten können & es auch tun, kann ich mit Gegenwind gut umgehen.

...und - ganz ehrlich - ganz ohne Gegenstimmen wäre es auch hier im thread und im AB doch langweilig und mittlerweile auch recht einseitig!



Also - zitier fein weiter - ich bleib lieber beim Thema & übergehe lächelnd manch´ plumpe Provokation!

Dieses Thema ist mir einfach wichtig - und wann ich wieviel und wozu schreibe, dass dürfte auch hier eigentlich noch meine Sache sein, solange es zum Thema gehört und nicht gegen Regeln verstößt!

Nichts anderes mache ich - und wenn Dir meine Beiträge zu zahlreich sind, dann überlies sie doch einfach!



Nice sunday & Petri!

Ernie

PS:

Dein Zitat finde ich grenzwertig - *andere* würden für sowas verwarnt - aber gut, dass es da steht - es zeigt Eure Methoden, wenn ihr sachlich nix mehr zu bieten habt und ein vorhandenes Ergebnis *NICHT* wegdiskutieren könnt!


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Trööt umbenannt werden.
> *Vorschlag 1: Ernie missioniert*
> *Vorschlag 2: Ernie gegen den Rest der Prüfungsgegner.*
> 
> Ernie hat in diesem Trööt anerkanntermaßen die Mehrheit der Beiträge verfasst aber, wie oft ist schon FJS der Spruch, der wohl von General Wrangel, 1848er Revolution, stammt, zugeschrieben worden: "Vox populi, vox Rindvieh" #h


 

Man könnte die Vorschläge noch um einen weiteren ergänzen:

*Ernie und einige andere lassen sich nicht einnorden.*:m


----------



## Jose (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie du weißt stehst du bei mir auf Igno.



nein, wusste ich nicht.
und da muss auch was schief gelaufen sein: 
hast ja gelesen (und 'nen Mod kann man nicht ignorieren, das system eben, sorry)



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was heist denn jetzt "zerblablat"?
> 
> Das Thema wurde zur *Abstimmung* gestellt. Die % Zahlen
> dürften doch eine klare Sprache sprechen.:m




was die zahlen angeht stimme ich mit dir überein. zahlen sind zahlen, hier ein statistischer wert, den man gar nicht diskutieren kann - und auch keiner will.
worüber man reden könnte, wäre z.b. das panel, die tauglichkeit von umfragen usw. usw.

worüber man anders hätte reden können/sollen, das ist die die sportfischerprüfung, die ja durchaus in ihrer form/wertig- und nützlichkeit von beiden seiten kritisiert wird.

hätte ein konstruktiver dialog werden können, was sich der TE wohl auch gewünscht hat.
dass der sich jetzt von seinem trööt verabschiedet ist traurig und gar nicht gut - aber durchaus verständlich.

was soll man noch miteinander reden, wenn es nur noch triumphierend selbstdarstellerisch um *meine Meinung* geht?

ist einfach nur noch zum gähnen.

das thema scheint mir durch. 

findet sich ein neues (geht nämlich ums AB (um nicht zu sagen, bei manchen gegen das AB) nicht  um ...)


----------



## Zoddl (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ernie hat in diesem Trööt anerkanntermaßen die Mehrheit der Beiträge verfasst aber, wie oft ist schon FJS der Spruch, der wohl von General Wrangel, 1848er Revolution, stammt, zugeschrieben worden: "Vox populi, vox Rindvieh" #h



Ja.... die gute alte Zeit!
Damals gabs nicht nicht nur die besseren Sprüche, sondern auch das prüfungslose Angeln. 
Heutzutage brauche ich sogar eine Umweltplakette am KFZ, wenn ich in die grossen Asphaltwüsten fahre. Alles ist so herrlich grün geworden, so naturverliebt und naturverbunden... :l


----------



## gründler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Jose schrieb:


> nein, wusste ich nicht.
> und da muss auch was schief gelaufen sein:
> hast ja gelesen (und 'nen Mod kann man nicht ignorieren, das system eben, sorry)


 

Klar kann man das = Links rein,rechts wieder raus,also ganz einfach als "bla"-modus einsortieren.


Ps: Wenn du bißchen in deiner Vergangenheit wühlst,sollte dir auch einfallen das du es wissen müßtest.



#h


----------



## Lazarus (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Trööt umbenannt werden.
> Vorschlag 1: *Ernie missioniert*
> Vorschlag 2: Ernie gegen den Rest der Prüfungsgegner.
> 
> Ernie hat in diesem Trööt anerkanntermaßen die Mehrheit der Beiträge verfasst aber, wie oft ist schon FJS der Spruch, der wohl von General Wrangel, 1848er Revolution, stammt, zugeschrieben worden: "Vox populi, vox Rindvieh" #h


Hast du die Beiträge gelesen? Auch das Abstimmungsergebnis verstanden?

Die Masse hier steht hinter der Prüfung.
Einige wenige Schrei(b)er versuchen in diesem Thread die Mehrheit zu _Missionieren_, dass sie gefälligst ihrem Glauben abzuschwören hätten, dass die Prüfung sinnvoll ist.
Gott sei dank, ohne glühende Zangen- immerhin, deren glühender Eifer ist ganz unterhaltsam.

Vox Rindvieh? Wenn schon schlau, dann bitte richtig.
Das Rind heißt 'bos', werde morgen meine Tochter nach der Deklination fragen.

Bis dahin: Bildung schadet nicht, weder beim Angeln noch beim Rindvieh. #h


----------



## ernie1973 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*



Jose schrieb:


> nein, wusste ich nicht.
> und da muss auch was schief gelaufen sein:
> hast ja gelesen (und 'nen Mod kann man nicht ignorieren, das system eben, sorry)
> 
> ...



Hey - wir sind einer Meinung - dass ich *genau* diesen Punkt ebenfalls bereits ansprach ging Dir wohl dadurch.......oder habe ich einfach zuviel für Dich geschrieben?

Tja - das kommt vom (zu) selektiven Lesen - der Ernie hat ebenfalls schon GENAU darauf hingewiesen, dass hier zuviel "schwarz/weiß" argumentiert wird und hat im gleichen Atemzug auch noch z.B. die "Angeln auf Probe" - Idee ins Rennen geschickt und die mangelnde Bereitschaft kritisiert, aufeinander zuzugehen innerhalb der Anglerschaft bei dieser Frage!

Dies wird auch nun auch von Dir verkannt - oder auch schlicht überlesen.

Aber - wer mitdiskutiert (oder es "mal eben" meint tun zu wollen) sollte zumindest soweit mitlesen, dass er den Standpunkt des anderen auch wirklich *KENNT*, bevor er über diesen mit solchen nachlesbar falschen  Vermutungen "urteilt".



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Da es hier nur noch Gezicke gibt, urteile ich, das das jetzt reicht...........
mannmannmannmann...............


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Sportfischerprüfung oder frei erwerbbare Anglerlizenz*

Wollte der TE gerne noch als Abschluss seinerseits drin haben:


			
				Carp-MV schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Masse hier steht hinter der Prüfung.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß, ich  wollte nichts mehr schreiben aber das muss noch kurz sein. Die Masse  steht hinter der Prüfung? Die Mehrheit bei dieser Umfrage bisher ja aber  die Masse?*
> ...


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=1296


----------

